# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Wildman's Journal

## Wildman

7/19/09: Hi, welcome to my journal. I've been writing in it for four years now, and still going. I took a few long breaks, but besides those I've tried to be relatively consistent with my journal. For any prospective readers, my dreams are fairly random: ranging from vivid to muddled, mundane to fantastic, with a good number of influences (mainly, video games). The journal is somewhat uncensored, but generally there shouldn't be anything TOO disturbing. Enjoy! (hopefully)


I love comments, so please don't hesitate to post one!


*Later on in my journal, you'll see I start adding lengths to each dream. These are in no way precise, as it is very hard to give an approximate time for dreams (at least mine), so they're more used for relative length between dreams than anything.* 

2005 post begins here:
__________________________________________________  _____________

Well here it is, gonna start by writing down some past dreams i still remember.. feel free to post any comments. 


#1: Crazy taxi ride

Night time. I'm in some sort of parking lot and get in a cab that arrives, once im in it drives away extremely fast, burning rubber with every turn, worrying me a bit. We get to the highway and there's a huge truck in front of us. For some reason, the truck stops suddenly and we're about to crash into it. I somehow know what the taxi driver is going to do, he decides to try some elaborate manouever to avoid the truck by going into reverse and doing some 180 degree turn or something of the sort.. Needless to say it doesn't work and we hit the truck. End of dream.

#2: Houston we have a problem. (extremely short dream)

Night time again, driving along the highway in a car again, we get to a sharp turn and the car doesnt brake fast enough and plummets off the rail. End of dream.

#3: World of Warcraft guild member riot

So I'm a character in the game World of Warcraft, and get invited to the guild which im already in in the real game. I accept and the two guys who invited me take me to like a welcoming banquet/party that is EXTREMELY boring and tedious. After 30 minutes, im so bored out of my skull that i decide to leave and make up an excuse for having to go, figuring that I could spend this wasted time levelling up instead of staying at the party. I tell them that im really sorry but i have to go eat dinner and there's no way i can postpone it. I message one of my friends to show off how i've tricked the guild, but realize i accidentally messaged one of the guild members, who in turn tells the rest of the guild my plot. The two guild members from before come after me, and i'm running like a madman. I end up at a dead end in a room with chains hanging from it, and i'm not really sure what happens, but the two guildies arrive and <blank>. Later on, I've somehow escaped and i'm hiding behind some staircase in a city. Can't remember anything past that.

#4: The not-so deserted deserted island

So I'm on a 'deserted' island (I don't know why this description sticks in my head) with my family for NO reason whatsoever. We eventually walk up some hill and find some weird indian tribe that speaks fluent english and that are all supposed to be extremely intelligent. We're invited for no reason to some banquet at the edge of a cliff, with flags hanging from each edge of the cliff. One of the indians falls back off the cliff, and grabs on to a flag and is hanging for his life. No one really seems to care that he's about to die. The chief just says: "We're such logical people that for example, that guy who's about to die knows he has no chance of climbing back up to the cliff, so he'll just let go of the flag and let himself die" which is exactly what the guy does, lets go and plummets to his death, while no one cares. So we're sitting back, and i move my chair backwards and fall off the cliff, grabbing on to a flag and hanging on for dear life. No one really cares and im not calling for help either. So i somehow swing around the flag, jump up and land back on the cliff. <Blank where i cant remember what happens> I end up in a rich evil business guys limo, and the indian guys in front but not in the drivers seat. The busines guy explains that he wants to exploit the indians to get power and money, and that he's gonna cause an intentional car crash for some reason which i cant really remember, to make it look like hes dead or something. So he orders the indian to slam on the brakes, but the indian although incredibly intelligent cant drive a car. The indian ends up in the drivers seat but accidentally accelerates. We hit a car, glass breaks, etc. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Remembered only a small part of this dream:

#5: Untitled

I'm some sort of assassin, on some balcony overlooking a room. I have to kill some girl that's in that room, alone. I jump in, shoot three times in the chest and she goes down, but not dead yet. I start leaving the room, then go back to check if she's dead or not. She's still breathing but I don't do anything about it. I'm going back up to the balcony and check once again if she's dead. After a couple breaths, she dies and I walk away or something. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#6: That longass dream that ressembles the movie 'Saw'

So I'm in a stranger, larger, creepir, darker, more roomy mansion-like version of my house and I wake up in my bathroom. So i'm in there with two or three people. One is like a friend of mine or something but im not really sure who it is, one is a black kid named Robert who's like a mix of two people i know in real life, and there's one other person. We're all wondering how the heck we got in here, and all the while someone's trying to get in so im putting all my weight against the door to keep it shut, and the lock isn't working correctly or something. The bathroom's a lot more roomy than real life and there's some weird stuff everywhere. Above the door there's some skin lotion or hair gel or something called Gauld lotion/gel or something like that. On top of the lotion/gel theres a bottle of tequila . So anyways, im jamming the door and someone helps me out, but after a while we realize the guys outside have stopped trying to get in and are sealing us inside instead using furniture and stuff.  So we're like god damn we gotta get out of here, we're shut in and just standing there in the enlarged bathtub trying to find an escape route. I point out that theres a window we might be able to get out through, but for some reason we forget about it. Then, like in the Freddy Krueger movies, for some reason everyone thinks that if they fall asleep, they're as good as dead. I'm asking my 'friend'/assistant if he thinks he can stay awake all night, and he just casually says yeah i guess so. After a while, one of the guys is COMPLETELY freaking out, so he yells that he's getting out of here and he somehow opens the door and runs out. Im saying God Damnit... and i run out to get him. He's collapsed on the ground from being so tired, no one else is around and i drag him back in and wake him up. A couple moments pass, and suddenly, totally out of nowhere, my old school bus driver appears.  I'm just thinking What the heck? and I ask him how the hell he got in here. He just mumbles and hesitates, and changes the subject by saying: "Hey, a bottle of tequila". But at the same time, i start noticing that he is slowly opening the door. I tell him not to change the subject and ask him once again how he got here. He just points towards the lotion/gel and picks it up, saying that he loves this type of gel, while he sniffs the lotion and starts grabbing the doorknob. One of the guys with me realizes something is wrong because he always said he hated that type of gel/lotion, and that that must not be really him. The bus driver vanishes. So i start talking to my friend about how just because some people look like a certain person doesn't mean that's really them, and that i knew that wasn't him because he never answered when i asked him how he got here. After a while, im just discussing how we can escape with my friend, and suddenly everyone runs out in a scramble, saying this is the only chance to escape. So my friend asks me if we should go, and i tell him it might be a trap so we decide to wait about ten minutes. After ten minutes, i say aw what the hell this might be our only chance, and run out with my friend. A guy passes in front of us, but just ignores us. Suddenly no one is hostile at all, and i can walk around in front of everyone and they dont mind. I look around and walk into what's really my brother's room. I see a guy in there on the computer, with head phones and long dark hair. I start talking to him and he explains how he's like been doing this for years, trying to improve people's lives and that he's just known as the 'Reaper' and he wants people to appreciate their lives (see the movie Saw). So i feel really understanding and thankful, and I ask why he kidnapped certain guy for this, since that guy was always generous and everything. He just says something about how that guy needed to open up, and i ask him if i get some sort of reward for escaping. He hands me like a bag with a hundred gold and silver coins which look like those cheap edible ones, saying its part of his huge inheritance. So i go into the garage, and someone in there just says, 'Well it took you long enough...', no ones shocked at all that we were kidnapped. Anyways, i realize that i dont know where i left the cash the guy gave me, so i go back into the room and don't see it anywhere. I decide to just leave. Near the end of the dream, i see the actor Bill Murray smoking a joint and looking at the sunset on railroad tracks. Not sure if thats supposed to be me or not   ::?:  , and i realize that the cash i lost is in the mail. I see my friend in the distance in a car waving his cash at me. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#7: Two two second dreams

Shortest one: Im in my room at night and I'm running away from someone/something but i have no clue why, it's a mix of real life and a video game or something. It's kinda repetitive though since the room is pretty small. There's a timer and a map i see, and i have to 'survive' for 5 minutes. After a while, we go into 'blindfold' mode and we can't see ANYTHING. A couple minutes later, we decide that the mode sucks and we somehow switch back to 'normal'. End of dream.

Other one: Im IN the game world of warcraft, in a group with two others, one of which is someone i know. After a while, i lean over a cliff and fall off. I land on the ground, completely unscratched, and make my way back up through a ramp. After, im not sure what happens but i somehow get a fishing pole, and SOMEHOW i use it and it ends up hooking/killing george bush. I end up at his funeral and they're passing around his 'coffin' and i start shooting it for no reason. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#8:  Nightmare on Elm Street sequel

I start out in some house, in front of a TV, talking to some guy whos behind the TV. Weird stuff has been happening and people have been dying mysteriously, and people are starting to think it's like Freddy Krueger from the Nightmare on Elm Street movies, killing people in their dreams. There's been a lot of strange happenings, like at that moment when i'm talking to the guy, i see a pale dead face appear on the TV screen, with eyes removed, and suddenly it starts bleeding from the eyes. I walk down a corridor and into a room where a kid is half dying. They need some stuff to help cure him, four oranges and some things with powder in them, so they send me out to go out. I get in a cab and a guy pays the cab driver 60 bucks to take me where i want. Except, once im in the cab, I suddenly already have all the things I was going to get for the kid. The driver starts driving around in circles, when i actually really want to just get out and go back to the house, but i dont tell him to stop or anything. Eventually, i get back and theres a bus where the house is. I go in, and go to the back and ask my friends what happened. They tell me the kid died. The bus starts driving off and they tell me that the teacher was so freaked out that he decided that the bus will drive non stop for two days till we get home, where we'll somehow be 'safe' from getting killed. But everyone's afraid of falling asleep because they think they'll die if they do and they think staying in the bus is suicide, but i tell them that if we're all in the bus we can wake each other up when we fall asleep and stay awake for the two days, and that we're fine. The bus starts driving off. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#9: Chinese Revolution

Im in china, and I'm some leader/emperor/general and i have a small army with me as we approach a village. As we arrive, we start realizing something is weird, and we realize too late that we're about to be ambushed. We're completely outnumbered and tons of soldiers come out from all directions and slaughter us. Somehow, I go back in time or something and end up back at the moment before i entered the village. This time i know we're going to get ambushed. I see something gleaming in the distance, and tell my men to fortify themselves in the few huts in the village. Me, a friend, and some royal family member go in the largest house with 5 soldiers. There's a barricade in the middle of the room. There's two front guards to the left and right of the barricade, and one extra guard behind the two on the right side. My friend, the royal person and I take cover behind the barricade. Swarms of enemy soldiers run in, and slaughter the 5 guards. I stand up to fight, get hit by two arrows, fall down and im trying to somehow 'exit' and see myself getting stabbed by a soldier with a sword. End Of Dream.

#10: Future

I'm in the future on some planet, except there's nothing really futuristic about it. There are two empires, each of them have two planets. One of the planets is a 'war' planet and the other is a 'peace' planet. Im on one empire's peace planet. The planet gets invaded, and I escape to the other empire's peace planet, which is extremely dangerous because on the planet i can be easily recognized and captured. I go in some house, and hear someone coming in. I manouever around the house, hiding and listening to the footsteps to know where the person is. I end up outside, at some fence. Somewhere along the way, some japanese girl followed me and i dont understand a word she's saying. I scale the fence, and she pretty much just jumps over it in one leap, even though the fence is extremely high. We end up outside somewhere and im trying to figure out how we can get cash without being discovered. That's about all i can remember...

----------


## Wildman

#11: Boxing match

I'm at some boxing match or something, might be a boxing match for the show Contender, except i never really see anything from my view, i see more of a general view of everything. The first boxer is announced, and steps in. Then, as they announce the blue corner or something, they keep announcing random things. They announce some actors and stuff who step in, but never the boxer. After a while im starting to get impatient and they announce the actor Steven Seagal. He steps out and i'm starting to wonder what the hecks going on, and I can't remember much after that. End of Dream.

#12: ?????

I'm in theater class and totally randomly, the theater teacher decides to start an LOTR play and cast me as sam even though i look NOTHING like he should. I ask him if he has the first page of the script because i never received it, and he gets all pissed off saying that he gave one page to EVERYONE and if i lost it then its too bad and i'll never get another one. We eventually walk away to another room to rehearse while the teacher just stands there, and i'm asking around for the pages of the script. <Huge blank here>

Not sure if this is another dream or not, but i end up in a totally different place, on top of a submarine (That never goes underwater....) with two others. We're heading away from some floating city, but we eventually crash and the submarine needs to be fixed. We somehow gather some materials from a bunch of rocks, and fix the submarine. We start driving back to the city, but stop for some reason and get off for minor repairs or something. Suddenly, i see the submarine driving away without me. I start yelling at the two people on it, but they keep driving. I jump in the water and start swimming at an insane speed, but eventually a boat comes back to go get me... Apparently the submarine driving away was just a practical joke. We eventually end up the harbor town and i just mess around there for a while. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#13: Battlefield 2

I'm pretty much in the game battlefield 2, and i'm some commander or general or captain or something with a squad of like 6 people against the US 'team', one of which is a friend of mine and my 2nd in command. So at first i'm alone, get in a tank and drive to some US outpost, shoot down a couple people, claim the outpost for the middle eastern coalition. Suddenly, my squad appears behind me and i tell them that we're going for the enemy's stronghold. I order them to follow my lead closely, and do exactly as i do. We navigate through some sort of forest, I take cover behind the trees to avoid being seen and my soldiers do the same. Eventually, my soldiers wait behind the last tree, and i charge towards the outpost. The 5 or so enemy soldiers are all facing the other way in a prone position, but they notice me so they start to get up and turn around, but my soldiers are already swarming them and they all get shot and we claim victory. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#14: Too much comp games..

I'm in what seems to be a mix of battlefield 2 and world of warcraft, and i start on some really high platform in a deserted mountainlike area. I have to go to an elevated platform somewhere, so i transform into some bird and fly over there. The platform is tiny and i can barely stand on it, so i'm near the edge of falling. Suddenly, i hear a helicopter above me, my vision turns red and i have a 'lock' on it and shoot missiles at it. It flies off. *Blank here* i end up at my house, my parents wanting to see a movie. But eventually we decide it's too late to go to a movie. End of dream.

#15: Lecture

I'm at some sort of class presentation or lecture or whatever, and we're all divided in different groups to recite stuff on i dont know what. Im with an old friend of mine and another person, and we go up to do our part. Suddenly, my friend asks me to say his part because he didn't memorize it all the way. I start telling him that it's his part so he has to have learned it, how am i supposed to know his thing. Eventually, i accept and start reciting his thing, but after a couple seconds i get pissed off, can't remember anything else of his presentation, and tell him to do it himself and he finally accepts. The next group comes up, and they're two of my old friends who aren't even supposed to be at the presentation but they got invited by the teacher because she thought it would be 'fun' if they did some extra work. So they present their thing and it's all planned out, there's some good comedy and a video and everything and everyone's wondering how they did that overnight. Pretty much all i can remember. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#16: Matrix massacre

Really short messed up dream... I have a general view of the three characters from the movie the Matrix Reloaded/Revolutions, Trinity, Neo and Link. I'm not sure if i was supposed to be Neo or not. Either way, Trinity gets close to Neo and he strangles her, then he tosses a knife at Link and it pretty much goes straight through his eye... As a sidenote, during the whole dream i kept hearing a whisper saying "RC RC" but i ignored it   :Sad:  . End of dream.

Couple flashes of dreams:

One of them I was at some charity fair for the middle east or whatever. I walked around for a while looking at different things and eventually came upon a table with 5 or so children from Iraq lined up around. A couple of people started giving them food and they were really happy and wondering why we they were being given things, I had a bunch of carrots on me for no apparent reason so i gave most of them to the kids. Can't remember anything after that. 

I'm in an identical version of my house except for the fact that outside at the end of the road there's a huge mountain. I go up to the mountain to complete some 'quest' only to find out that i'm missing some random item, an eye of something. I go to my room, and find a red, crystallized eye thing. The eye is partially 'alive', it has a pupil and it sometimes moves, opens or closes. As some people pass by, i hide it and eventually go to the mountain and throw the eye in some pool or whatever, then i can't remember what happens.

#17: Fishing

I'm fishing on the shore, nearly in the water with somebody who's teaching me all the old secrets of fishing. He shows me different angles to cast with, etc. After a while, i start catching stuff and seeing my 'skill' go up. At one part, i catch some "deer meat" (???) and asks the guy if he wants it. He says to always give him the deer meat, that's the only thing he wants. I gladly give it to him, saying it's the least i can do for him teaching me all the stuff. But before i can give it, he walks off to some bus on the beach for no reason. I catch up to him, and ask him once again before he gets on the bus if he wants it. He says yes, takes it, and walks away from the bus and back to the shore. As we get back, night suddenly falls and he says that we have to stop fishing for the day. Somehow, though, an underwater platform gets set up in the middle of the ocean and we stand on it and are pretty much floating in the water. Attached to the platform is some sort of lighting so we can keep fishing. At one point in the dream, my brother arrives and he has to build some sort of tile wall, but suddenly, he places a part of his wall on seaweed and everything pauses, and a message pops up saying "NEVER place a wall on seaweed", and a gigantic shark arrives and eats him. The fisherman and i pretty much ignore it, and keep on fishing. After a while, the sun starts rising but it's even harder to see. Suddenly, something is biting on my hook. I try to pull it in but it's stronger than me, and i see the HUGE shark is hooked. It comes right at me, and the fisherman and i start trying to swim away, telling everyone around to run, but we eventually all get eaten. I somehow get revived and parachute into a city. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#18: ?

I start out in some place, all green and there's a river in front of me and a couple of buildings around. I somehow end up in the river, and the current pushes me down. It's going faster and faster, and i get launched up into the air above the ocean. I go up to an insane height, doing tricks and things in the air. I got tossed so far up that i land on a dirt path on land, in front of two surfer guys. They tell me that was insane and awesome, and tell me i'm a great surfer (even though i have no surfing experience at all in the dream or in real life) and they take me to their house, which is more like a one room shack. There's cupboards EVERYWHERE, and they're asking me if i want to join their 'group' of surfers. They explain they have a monthly fee of $5, but in exchange i get 50 burgers a month.. Thinking that i'll get tired of eating burgers really fast, i tell them no. Suddenly, a friend of mine appears and he's telling me that im insane because 50 burgers for 5 bucks is a great deal. After a while, i finally accept to join them, they give me a surfboard or something, and we walk on a highway into a tunnel. In the tunnel, we just stand there back to the wall and talk for a while. Eventually, they decide that we're gonna go surfing. We go down to the beach, and stop at some ruins of an old building, where we sit down and get ready. Suddenly, i realize i don't have my surfboard with me, so i tell them im going to go check if it's in the tunnel. I get to the tunnel and there's nothing. I go back, and the surfers tell me to check the cupboards in their house. I go to the house, open lots of cupboards and eventually find one full of strange exotic artifacts and small statues. Even though the statues are very small, i decide to 'open' them somehow to see if my surfboard is hidden inside, even though a surfboard could NEVER fit inside one. I look through all the statues and eventually stop, but never find my surfboard. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

#19: Run!

I'm not sure if this is one or two dreams. 

I start out underwater, in a submerged cave, there are 8 caves in columns of 4, with a sort of ravine in between like this:
o     o
o     o
o     o
o     o


 A bunch of other people are with me, each in a different cave. Even though we're underwater, we can breathe perfectly. My vision is perfectly clear and I'm not floating up or anything. After a while, most of the people are meeting around in the middle and we realize that we need food. We start scavenging in some of the caves, and find some things to eat. After a while, one of the people takes a bite out of some meat that was diseased before i can warn him not to eat it, and he becomes 'diseased'. He swims off to some cave where he isolates himself. After a while, the rest of us decide that we need to gather all the food that's left and store it to survive as long as we can. We search every cave at least three times and get all the food there is to get.
<Huge blank here, now im not sure if this is another dream or part of this one>

I end up on a beach, in Africa. Everything's going fine, and suddenly people are starting to panic and scream. I ask whats going on, and find out that a HUGE tsunami is coming in a few minutes. I have a flash of a computer screen where i saw a prediction of a tsunami coming, and decide that I'm not going to give up that easily and start running as far from the beach as possible. I go up some stairs and see the father of one of my old friends, who acts really hostile at first, saying we're going to die and that no one is persistent enough to survive this. After I argue with him, he tells me that if I want to survive this I can never give up and that I have to keep running and stay with him. We start running up some stairs, across a bridge into some small building. He points to a... bathroom stall and tells me that's the only place we can be safe. I go into a stall, lock the door. The stall is EXTREMELY cramped, i can barely move, and there's no toilet... *Blank here* I end up outside, alone, apparently the tsunami hasn't hit yet. I suddenly have a grappling hook and a jetpack i can use at will. I start running at insane impossible speeds. I go over hills, jump over ravines and go through different areas, all along the coast. After a while, I end up in the USA even though i was in Africa and never crossed an ocean. Apparently, im safe, can't remember much after that. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Well i've been in france for 5 weeks and it's almost over. I've had a good amount of dreams but lost a lot of them, i didn't have anything to write them down and forgot some.
EIther way, here's a few a remember, more to come.

20: Rock climbing..?

I start out in some strange dome, in the middle of a city. I'm there with two people, friends I guess. Apparently it's some rock climbing center. We end up either walking or on some small cart thing, and we go through a tunnel with a guide. We pass by complicated rock climbing courses with a bunch of people on them, and end up in a HUGE room, with a wall that must be a couple miles high. <Blank here> I end up near the middle of the wall with the two others, and at some point one of us finds some abandoned cat and we decide to take it with us. After a while, we decide to go back down. There's some sort of lift contraption to bring us back down, like one of the ski lifts. All three of us sit down on it, and it starts going down at an INSANE speed. We're going so fast everything is blurred but I'm not too scared. After a while, we end up  back at the starting dome, and realize we left the cat somewhere over there. We go back to the huge room and I can't remember anything after that...

While typing that I just remembered part of another one so here goes...

21: Airport

So I'm going to take the plane back to the USA from France. I end up at some booth where I have to pay for the tickets, but they won't accept dollars so I end up having to convert them to Euros. I end up with a huge mess of bills, trying to get the right combination to pay my ticket  which is like 180 Euros. I'm watching out because I don't want to get my cash stolen and it's all over the place. Suddenly two people start running off with my money. I run after them, catch one and get my cash back, then start sprinting after the other. He vanishes in a parking lot. I start looking around and find his car. Suddenly, two other people are with me and we all get in the car with the robber in it and start interrogating him. He says he never touched my money but i start searching the car and find the money hidden in a seat. End of dream.

22: 

I'm in a plane.... again. After a while, the plane still hasn't taken off. There's an announcement that some people are still missing because there was a shootout or a robbery or something somewhere and that they were involved in it. I end up getting off the plane and start walking around in the night. I end up at a store that's half in flames, but there's a bunch of criminals in it. Before i realize they're robbing it, I go in the store. One of them spots me and starts shooting. I run off, trying to slow him down and avoid him, tossing a bunch of stuff at him. We end up outside of the store. He shoots and runs out of ammo, tosses a grenade at me, i toss it back, he tosses it back again, i toss it away and it blows up. He tosses a molotov cocktail or something of the sort at me and I run off to the police station. There, I tell some guy that the store's being robbed and all. They send some elite cop guy who's specially trained and everything, and i come with him. Strange part, he has as a partner... a Joker card from a card game (???? Well i played cards that day..). Anyways, he approaches the store from behind, but i go in front of him and see too late that a criminal is posted at a window in the distance. I get shot in the left shoulder and move back. The super cop goes on and leaves my sight. There's another cop next to me and my vision starts getting blurry and I'm stumbling around. The cop tells me I've been hit and that I'm going to fall into a coma soon for who knows how long and that i need to get to a hospital ASAP, but he stands there and does nothing. After a while I'm about to pass out and he tells me to try to imagine an object moving forward and backwards. I imagine some stick moving forward and back and my vision starts clearing. But after a while I guess I pass out anyways... End of dream.

23: Terrorist attack
This one's pretty gruesome.
I know there's more to the beginning of this dream but I don't remember it. All I can remember was that I was around the White House and it gets blown up by terrorist bombings. Anyways, I end up back where the White House was to celebrate it's reconstruction, it's completely repaired and renewed. They cut the ribbon and everyone's celebrating and happy. Suddenly, I see a spark or something in the house and i see fire coming and realize there are more bombs exploding inside. I start running/diving away from it and it explodes along with pretty much everyone around it. I'm running as fast as i can, there's a terrorist bomber/helicopter or something in the distance and every building I approach explodes and burns. I run off and somehow get a jetpack and start flying off toward the shore where I hope I'll be safe. At the shore, there's some lightning storm and I see my dad and another guy hiding under the docks to protect themselves. A bit further off from them is a corpse of some terrorist general or something with a gun in his hands. A terrorist arrives, grabs the gun, walks up to the two others, shoots them. He starts heading towards me and I start thinking that I have to prevent him from being able to see so that he can't aim the gun. I run at him and tackle him, covering his eyes. Eventually, I..... gouge his eyes out with my fingers and the dream ends. Nasty.

Just remembered another one by writing that one so here goes...

24: Fahrenheit 451 

I'm outside in a street with my mom and brother, and the entire neighborhood has caught fire (but it's not my real neighborhood). Houses are burning up, firefighters are scrambling everywhere. We end up standing in front of a building with a ladder leading up to the roof. Suddenly, my brother starts climbing up the ladder. The firefighters try to stop him and we yell at him to come back but he keeps going. One of the firefighters climbs the ladder and brings him back down, but he runs back to the ladder and climbs back up. Two firefighters start going up the ladder,  but theres some problem and they're stuck near a window. There's an explosion at the window and a wave of flame comes out and they get fried. I'm thinking why my brother went up there, and i go around the flaming building to the back side. Through a window i see a room full of... liquor which hasnt caught fire yet, and suddenly my brother runs through a door with a bag in his hand. He runs off and gives the bag to the authorities or somebody. He had gone through some passage on the roof down to the bottom floor to get that bag that was full of something valuable to the government or something like that. That's it. End of dream.

Well that's all for now, more to come.

----------


## Wildman

25: Anaconda

I'm at my grandparent's house with my brother, and walk up to the pool and there's a large snake on a table nearby, hissing and curled around on itself. I back away to the other side of the pool. Some other relatives come by and i tell them to watch out for the snake. They just say it's not dangerous if you don't bother it. Eventually, I can't remember how but the snake isn't there anymore. I decide to go upstairs, and my brother's outside on the way there. He's near some bushes, and as he gets closer I hear hissing. It gets louder and louder, until he pretty much sticks his leg in the bushes and I hear hissing and biting noises. My brother looks in pain but 'sucks it up'. He comes out of the bushes with the snake hanging to his leg. He's saying something like: "God damn, I can't get it off!". Eventually, he rips the snake off his leg, slams it into the pool, and tosses a rock at it to make sure it's dead. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Couple flashes from last night....

At some point I was at my grandfather's house and pretended to be sick or something to go to some infirmary, don't know why. Something happened and I end up in a weird mad scientist's lab, à la castle wolfenstein and its like a first person shooter. I have this huge futuristic sort of hammer/drill thing that charges up and then releases its energy. I walk up to some scientist, he runs and tries to press some alarm. I knock him out with the hammer thing and 'load' the scene a couple of times to try to see the different things the weapon can do. That's about it..

----------


## Wildman

Well last night I did a WBTB and had the best/longest LD of the few I've had so far.

I woke up in a space station and immediately knew I was dreaming. I walked out, and it was almost like i was in the game Half-life. A swarm of aliens moved towards me, and I shot most of them down before I ran out of ammo. One HUGE guy was left, in a sort of robotic suit, listening to his Ipod and just standing there. He starts walking towards me, and I have no ammo to shoot him with. So I say: "Well, it's just a dream anyways so do your worst." The guy tries to trip me, but he has NO strength whatsoever. While he's there trying to trip me, I hit him in the stomach with my knee and he vanishes instantly, I didn't even really feel my knee hitting him. Something happens and I end up in some bathroom, just standing there thinking I guess. My mom walks in and asks me what im doing. I turn around and in the mirror I see like, dead feet sticking out from the top of some shelf, just like in a morgue. I ask what the heck that is, and my mom just says it's an optical illusion or something with the reflection. I make it disappear from the reflection, and walk out. She tells me that people are sleeping so to watch out to not make too much noise. I end up walking somewhere at a high altitude in the ship, I look down and see another swarm of aliens some hundred feet down, and jump down and take them down with a rocket launcher. I know theres a missing detail here but i can't remember what it is, something to do with the last alien. Anyway, I decide to leave the space station. A river appears right in the middle of it and i surf off. I do some surfing tricks and then realize that I'm in third person view and it doesn't even look like me. Thinking that it's not really realistic, I decide to try to change to a first person view. At that point I woke up.

I'm still not controlling my actions entirely but it's getting better.

----------


## Wildman

27: DOH!
Not once did I do an RC through this whole thing :/
Had a dream this morning that I was on some website that had absolutely EVERYTHING about lucid dreaming and I went through some complex process to sign up for it. So after reading some huge text I went to some part of the website where they were explaining........ e=mc2. There was some sort of square grid with pictures of mona lisa in a couple spots and the rest were filled with shapes and stuff... It was some sort of animated movie and I felt like I understood it perfectly. Then the phone rang and it woke me up. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Was reading someone else's DJ and just remembered this from a while off...

28: The Hobbit

For those of you who've read the hobbit, this happens in that one forest, Myrkwood I think its called. Anyways, it looks sorta like where i went camping the year I had this dream, and there's wooden tables everywhere. I can't remember if I'm alone or following someone, I think I was probably following someone. So anyway, I'm running from.. something behind me and jumping on each table as fast as I can. Eventually, the pitch black darkness around me fades and I'm running up some path, and I see Gandalf in front of me. There's people on bikes around him, and I'm supposed to follow him. Some guy on a bike is going past him, and Gandalf knocks the poor guy off the bike in a hilarious way, pretty much just throws him off, and hijacks the bike. PRICELESS moment. I'm still running after Gandalf but now he's on a bike so I can't keep up. Eventually I get to some place where a bunch of guys are blocking my way and piss me off. I can't remember what happens but they end up letting me pass. Except by this time Gandalf's way too far out for me to catch up. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Here's two things from last night.

One of the dreams I was at my grandfather's house, and I went up to this tree and was trying to reach up to this high branch to grab some fruit or seed or something to eat. I tried jumping but couldn't grab it. Eventually, a sort of mini-hill appeared behind me and i stood on it and managed to get the thing.

The other one I can only remember the end, it was pretty interesting because it was the first dream ever in which I had a sense of taste. I was coming back from somewhere and had decided to go eat at this like outdoor McDonalds (even though I hate McDonalds). When I was there, my mom was there with some woman who had a plate of spaghetti with her. My mom told me to taste the spaghetti, that it was a special Wheat-flavored spaghetti. The woman handed me a fork and some spaghetti, and I tasted it. It was kinda nasty but sort of good at the same time, it was like normal spaghetti with a sort of sweetness to it. After that I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

One from 2 days ago I remembered and two from last night:

28: Submarine warfare
I can't remember this clearly at all but here goes.
I'm in a game or something and I'm a russian soldier fighting against the US or some country. I'm on some dock with a couple other guys and we have a couple things here and there and a HUGE submarine. I decide to take it and start attacking the other base. They're undersupplied and can't compete with our weapons. After a while, I stop by our base. We received like a ton of food and supplies and stuff while the other team got almost nothing. Suddenly I get to choose if i want to become an admiral or not but I decide not to. I take my submarine back to the other base, but they start shooting at it with some rocket thing and it turns over and crashes into the enemy base and it's a huge mess. Can't remember much besides that.

29: Helicopter

I'm in some extremely cold country, snow's everywhere and there's a couple cottages/houses here and there. Apparently my mom, my brother, and I are planning some trip to who knows where. My mom's in a helicopter that she's flying, and I ask her how cold it's gonna be where we're going. She tells me at least as cold as here, and asks me to start loading the helicopter with our stuff because we're going to be making several trips there and back to unload the stuff, which will be my job. My brother's nowhere to be seen. I get on board the helicopter, and we fly off. Suddenly we're like in France, and the helicopter is pretty much hovering on the highway alongside all the cars. At one part, we're at some place which is really narrow, there's 3 lanes and we're on the right one I think. A car in front of us starts braking as hard as it can. Expecting us to crash, I think to myself: "This isn't gonna be pretty..." Suddenly, the helicopter swerves to the left, where other cars are crashing into each other, and does a whole slalom between cars, avoiding an accident. Eventually, we get to our destination and I start walking off this mountain trail with all the stuff, walking at times and running at others. We go back and forth between destinations like this for a while and then I can't remember the rest...

30: Huge mess.

This one's extremely unclear, especially the beginning.

I start off somewhere in a sort of cave. I'm in some tournament where there's like ten teams competing against each other. My team is just my brother and I. At some point, I see a blue flag and grab it and claim it for France (apparently my team is France's). I start walking in some direction and I arrive at some huge red base with a red flag in the middle of it and like 20 people there. They head towards me and I run off, throwing grenades behind me to slow them down. I'm supposed to bring the blue flag to the red flag but I'm wondering how it'll be possible with that many guards. <blank point here> I end up in some house, trying to stay hidden because everyone's searching for me. I go outside through some back door, past some garden and I end up in some stagnant swamp place. My brother's there, and he's doing some 'challenge' where you have to jump on lilypads floating on the swamp and grab some floating locks or something before hitting the water. He tells me he's been stuck on the 2nd part of the challenge and he's tried and failed to do it 250 times. I decide to try  the first part. I jump on two lilypads that are sticking out, and grab the floating lock just before losing my balance and falling in the swamp. When I get out, my mouth is FULL of nasty, thick green swamp 'water'. It has the nastiest taste ever. I start spitting it out, nearly gagging every time. It takes me around 5 times to get it all out. By this time my brother's gone, and I move on to the 2nd part of the challenge. The pattern is something like this in this poorly drawn schematic, o being lilypads, | being the shoreline, the two x's being the locks.

|
|      o      o  x
|      o      o  x

On my first try, I make the jump to the first two lilypads but then fall off, and get to spit out all the swamp water again. On the second try, I barely grab the locks in time then fall in and once again spit out all the water. And that's pretty much it. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Two dreams last night, but I've forgotten one. I know I could remember it if the right thing triggered the memory, but right now I have no clue what it could be.

31: 

This one was short or at least I can't remember much of it. I'm in some place which is white all around, but there's lots of buildings and things here and there. There are two other people with me, one is supposed to be Gothlark except i never see his face or anything since i have no idea what he looks like, the other is a random DV person, not identified. Gothlark's like flying around and stuff over the buildings, while the other guy and I are just like: "Man, he's lucky to be lucid...". Which doesn't make much sense, and i didnt do an RC   ::doh::  . So anyways, I decide to try something, thinking that it's half as good as flying. This is the part that shows I've been WAY too much Max payne 2 lately... It has a glitch in it that allows you to jump at insane heights. In the dream, I start using that glitch and I'm jumping really high over buildings and stuff and i think the other guy eventually gets the trick and starts doing it too. That's pretty much all i can remember...

----------


## Wildman

Well i never got around to writing my dreams down yesterday, so here they are now.
32:

I'm at my grandfather's house in france, and it's nighttime. I'm inside, about to go to sleep, when suddenly some guy I don't even know in RL appears and starts talking to me. I'm telling him he's taking a huge risk coming in here because he's supposed to be sleeping outside. He says that it doesn't matter since everyone's asleep, then my mom walks in. She's about to get pissed off but he makes up some weird excuse and rushes out. That's all I can remember from that one..

33: Basketball game

I'm on some basketball court, once again with the guy I don't even know. We're around there practicing for some upcoming game or something. Apparently the teams haven't really been made, but they're about to. Most of the people immediately put themselves on the same team. The guy asks me if I'll go on the communist team (I think it has to do with some inside joke among my friends) with him. Even though i'm not at ALL pro communist or anything, I agree. Anyways, we end up at the game, and its pretty much just us 2 on the team against the other team, which has definitely more than 5 people. I start out with the ball, and suddenly the whole other team starts rushing in on me, and they all jump on me  . There ends up being a huge pile of people on me, but I hang on to the ball. I break out of the pile and go towards the basket. When i get there though, I suddenly have like no strength left, so i pass it to my teammate who makes it. I'm 100% sure there's more to this dream than that, but I can't remember it well enough to explain. So that's about it.

34: 

This one's really strange and unclear. I'm in some sort of huge mansion or whatever, and  I'm like in some game with a couple elements from warcraft 3. I have some sword or something, and I run around, invisible. I sneak past enemies, kill some monster and claim the territory. I'm lurking around when I realize I can't turn invisible anymore. Suddenly, I see one of my relatives walking through some doorway, and she's pregnant. I somehow know that she's an enemy though. I start rushing at her, but she tells me to stop. She asks me if i can get her an aspirin because she's feeling horrible. I eventually agree, telling her that if she wasn't pregnant I would've attacked. I end up in my room, and  I guess I've totally forgotten about the aspirin thing. After a while, my brother arrives, really  pissed off. He tells me that I can't even go get him an aspirin without forgetting about it and doing something else (even though the aspirin wasn't even meant for him). He tells me that next time he'd better do things himself if he wants them to be done. End of dream.


There's one or two from last night but I'm having trouble remembering them, if I remember more I might write them down.

----------


## Wildman

Still no LD but a cool night last night nonetheless. Four dreams, pretty detailed. Had the first dream I can remember where I actually see/remember well somebody's face. 

35: Going medieval on your ass...

I start out at my grandparents' house in France. Im standing near the front door, with a bunch of others around. We're all knights apparently, and each of us has a separate rank. The ranks go up from knight apprentice to the highest rank, and each rank has a separate set of armor. I'm the highest ranked one. We're all sitting and waiting around, in front of the bathroom. One guy steps out and I walk in. There's a mirror there and I see myself. I'm in gold plated armor and I might have had a helm but it didn't obstruct my view or anything. I take a leak and walk out, I think i leave my cloth belt behind. *Blank/warp* I end up at my old school, which has turned into pretty much a battlefield. I have a huge battle axe, and people around me are fighting. I see some girl fighting someone, and another guy comes to help her. He kills the person she was fighting, and she tells him he's pretty good for a new guy. She starts fighting someone else and I walk up to help her. I sling the axe over my shoulder, then slam the other guy with it and he goes down. She says something and then goes back to fighting. I start helping her, but I mess up my swing and miss completely. She comments on it and we start fighting again. That's about it for that dream...

36: The search for Bill Pullman's soul...

Well lately I saw a movie with the actor Bill Pullman in it so that must've been why he was in this dream.
I start out on some elevated, green land. There's a crowd around, and Bill Pullman is there. He's asking for people to help him cross the desert or something and to help him get his soul back or something like that. I agree to join him, along with about ten other people. We set out, and end up on an elevated dune. Apparently there will be 3 challenges that we'll have to make it through. As we're going down the dune, something starts arriving in the distance. We suddenly see that about 15 or so... goats... are rushing toward us. They're pretty big and it might not sound like much but it was pretty freaky in the dream, so Ii'm wondering if I'll survive this or not, thinking that I have to avoid getting rammed. I suddenly have a shotgun, and get ready to fire. (Note: In most dreams where I've had a gun, I already knew how to use it. However, in this one, it felt like I was unsure with one and had never used one, like in real life.) They get closer and closer, and I get ready to fire. The battle goes something like this. One goat rushes at me, I dash out of the way and shoot it and hit it right on. I see blood spattering on it, and suddenly another one arrives in front of me and hits me in the arm with its hoof. This REALLY felt painful. I get knocked to the ground, almost feeling like my arm is broken. I start getting back up and shoot another goat, and I think I get hit once again. I shoot another one, and the battle ends. I remember seeing some statistic saying that I killed 6 and a half (??) goats. Someone asks me how many I've killed and i tell him. Night falls, and we set up camp. I think my tent had a shower or something, and I think I took one. *Blank* I end up outside, on some street, with the rest of the people. Suddenly, the lights start to flicker and they all go out. Everyone crowds around, fearful. We're in a sort of diagonal line, and I'm about the  third from the front. Some strange guy arrives, and everyone knows who he is and what's going to happen. He's some sort of soul stealer or something. He goes around, going face to face with everyone. He stares at you straight in the eyes, and if you show a slight sign of fear or flinch or something, he steals your soul. It goes something like that. Everyone is scared, he goes through the first people then comes to me. (Another note: I think this is one of the few dreams where I actually see/remember someones face). He had blue/grey eyes I think, and either black or red short hair. He starts looking at me, things get darker. I'm pretty freaked out but I don't move at all. He moves towards me a bit, I do nothing. Eventually, he moves on to the next person. I don't think anyone flinches. The rest of the dream is really fuzzy. I think  the soul guy was supposed to be the 2nd challenge of three. I think I was in the third challenge and it was another fight and Pullman eventually got his soul back. End of dream.

37: Festival

I'm at some sort of fair that's in an open field. I don't know what happens, but I end up in the finals of some contest/tournament with my class on my team. There's supposed to be a random challenge, and the one that gets picked is the hardest one, so we're expecting that winning is going to be very hard. The challenge is really hard to explain. Each person has to go up some ladder, then run past this moving carpet thing, into some tunnel. Once they're in there, they have to fight their way past a bunch of monsters and go kill this huge overlord mutant monster. Some teacher tells me I have to choose the order in which my class will go, since everyone goes one by one. I try to think of the most efficient order, and start telling people to go in. I can pretty much still remember the order. I can't remember much of what happens after this, at some point I go in and see the huge monster. I realize I can't defeat, and see that there are some items for sale but I don't have enough cash to buy them, and only with them can I defeat the monster. That's about it. 

38: Soccer game

I'm in some soccer game, playing against Hell's team... There's a couple people from my class on my team, one guy I know on the other team. The other team also has this HUGE guy that's like some demon or whatever. All I can remember are a couple plays to the game, mostly I was stopping them from scoring goals against us, forcing them to shoot above the goal. At some point in the dream, the other team is about to have a free kick or something, when a teammate asks if any one of us is right-handed. I tell him that I am and wake up. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Almost nothing last night, just a couple flashes is all I remember.
I think I might have had a two second LD. All I can remember basically is being somewhere and this voice echoed/whispered "I think this might be a dream". I think I ended up doing an RC and woke up or something.

----------


## Wildman

Just a couple fragments from last night:

One of them I was 'in' Venice, except it looked nothing like it. I was boarding some plane leaving Venice, and as I'm walking into the plane I hear my brother shouting from the ground to come back. I end up at the back of the plane, and I'm attached to the plane by some rope, and I'm being dragged by  the plane as I try to ask my brother why I should stay here. I can't remember what he says, but I eventually end off of the plane and I'm pretty mad. I go into some room and that's about all I remember.

I had one other one where I was in my car with my family and I think we accidentally hit some car or cut it off or something. We end up at my school, and we see the guy we hit coming, looking crazy and with some shotgun. For some reason, I get sent up to the library to get a dictionary and a book with french conjugation. There's an elevator but I don't take, and run as fast as I can up the stairs to the library. I ask the librarian if I can take the books, but she says that they're for use inside the library only. I go on the balcony to see what's happening down there, and the guy is outside his car with his shotgun. I'm not sure what happens, but he eventually leaves and I decide not to take the books and that's about it.

----------


## Wildman

Four short dreams I can remember parts from:

39: 

I'm on the computer, watching some comical flash movie that I've seen before (in the dream).
There's some part where two guys are fighting each other, and another guy tosses a grenade at both of them. Suddenly they take out lightsabers and start fighting to the death. I think I woke up at that point...

40: The Village

Well I'm in the village from the movie... The Village. I go into some shop, there's a girl and her father there. I'm supposed to marry her and I'm in 'love' with her. I go up to her dad and start discussing if I can build an extension to his shop which would be my apartment. I think the shop was 80 square feet and the apartment would have taken up 30 square feet according to some plans in the dream. And that's all I remember.

41: 

I'm at my grandfather's house again and it's night time. My mom's there and I talk to her for a while, and start walking along this path that isn't there in real life. I'm about to enter some sort of cave when this dog pops up right next to me. It's really large and brown, unlike my grandfather's real dog. I turn around and stare at it. Everything's really dark, and suddenly my mom appears out of the darkness, sitting in some chair. She startles me and starts talking to me. Eventually I walk off and that's about it.

42: LOTR

I'm in some cave or something with my brother and a couple other people. We walk out, and approach this entrance of some dungeon. This part's really weird and hard to explain. That cave is famous for having people make like spider web tunnels around it. We decide to have our go at it, and someone brings "buckets" full of spider silk. Someone tells us that once a spider web tunnel was made from this entrance all the way to the nearest town. We start working, thinking that we'll try to beat the record. We start building the tunnel, when suddenly everyone starts running for cover. We end up on the edge of some cliff, and we're in some sort of village. Apparently I'm in some LOTR game now, and the nazgul guys start attacking. I see a couple people fighting one in front of me, and I grab my weapon (not sure what it is, it was really strange). I decide to try to help them, and hit him in the back. He barely gets scratched, he doesn't even bleed or anything. He gets hit tons of times, but barely gets hurt at all. Every once in a while, they do that horrible scream, and it feels painful. There's a lot more that happens, but I can't remember much.

----------


## Wildman

One from last night and one from two days ago..

43: 

I'm in 'Venice' again, except it doesn't look anything like Venice. I remember running through the city to some large apartment. I went up some stairs, then took the elevator. There was some TV in the elevator, and a girl in there. After I got in, she put her head on my shoulder. Sort of freaked out, I just ignored her and walked out when I got to my floor. I went in the apartment, which apparently I was sharing with a bunch of people from my school. When I got there, I was EXTREMELY thirsty, my throat was all dried up (It was like that in real life too). I drank a cup of water, but after a couple seconds i felt thirsty again. I drank more and more, and was drinking up an entire bottle but it felt as if I was drinking nothing and my throat felt dryer than ever. I think I woke up for a second because for one second I thought: All i have to do is reach for my water bottle on my table and drink. But I was back in the dream a second after and still drinking. Eventually I think I just woke up. End of dream.

44: Riiiiiiiight....

I can't remember the beginning of this dream, only the last half of it. The part I remember starts where I'm standing in front of a car, and It's moving forward to hit me. There's one person in the car, who's trying to kill me for no reason, and two others who are with me but don't try to help or anything. For some reason, I don't think about moving out of the way and the only thing I can think of is jumping high enough to land on the car. The car advances slowly, then starts accelerating towards me. I jump up, and when I land I break the windshield. My legs fall into the car, but the rest of my body is outside of it. Suddenly, I'm stuck and can't move in or out of the car. There's a cliff nearby, then the ocean below it. The driver (who i think looked like/was the actor Michael Madsen) just kept going, trying to kill me although I think earlier in the dream he wasn't aggressive towards me. He's about to drive off the cliff, and I'm really scared. I jump out in front of the car, It flips over and lands on my back. I lift it up and get away from the wreckage. The guy who tried to kill me is still alive. I start walking off to tell the other two guys to help me, and he tosses a huge metal beam at me. I think I dodged it, and he tossed it at me again. He started fighting me or something, and I'm still asking the other guys for help. Eventually, they come into my sight and the guy stops attacking me, pretending that he never did anything. We eventually all go up to some room with a TV and a bunch of couches. I sit in the corner and watch the guy who tried to attack me. I think at some point i ask him why he did it and he pretends nothing happened. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Been busy lately and haven't written much, but here's a couple short things from last night, which was pretty interesting...

45: "Fake" LD

I really don't think this one was a real LD. It's really hard to remember, all I can remember is that I could run around at EXTREME speeds, and I think I just helped people around in the sort of city I was in, and 'knew' I was dreaming. At some point I did an RC, but it ended up being pretty weird and I still had 0 control over the dream, it just went on. I know a ton of stuff happened but I can't remember it completely, something with a truck in an alley...

46:
Just a couple seconds this one, I was at my comp, no lights on at all. Suddenly my dad appears out of nowhere over my shoulder and just looks at me, and I was really freaked out. I remember at some part having sort of a false awakening, I woke up in some bed in a house I lived in years ago, but I think I just went back to sleep in the dream.

47:
Can't remember much of this one either, I'm in the game Doom 3, and I see a really dark floating platform in some corner. Thinking it's a secret area, I go to it, and theres a square with a symbol in it, and some item to the right of it. I step into the square, and appear somewhere else. I find my way back to where I was before, and get the item. That's about it...

----------


## Wildman

48: Crouching Tiger 

I'm some kung fu guy in a sort of mix of a game and real life. It's sorta like the movie crouching tiger. I'm with some girl who's my partner or something, and I'm jumping/running/flying up this hill, collecting coins as I pass. At the top of the hill, there's some fort. I have some sort of jetpack and I use it to fly in. There's hundreds of guards, but I fly over them and they don't follow me. I end up in a quiet, peaceful, wooden room. There's a phone or something there, and the girl who was with me appears. She says something about an alarm being triggered, and suddenly she decides to pick up the phone. She says she's gonna call random numbers for some reason. After a while, she ends up on the number of some person named Mrs. Yu or whatever. In the dream, I knew Mrs. Yu was some evil chinese landlord(I think). When the girl realizes its her on the phone, she just says: "I know you turned in the alarm," and hangs up. I can't remember exactly what happens after. I know I reappear on the hill and go back up several times. At some point, I fly onto the roof and into some room, and I look up and see Mrs. Yu on the ceiling, hiding. She jumps down and tries to run, but I.... somehow tie her hands and feet up just using her arms, which stretch like plastic... She says a bunch of stuff to me, and I realize she's not that evil after all. That's about all I can remember. There's one other scene I briefly remember, apparently in the whole dream the girl and I knew we were time travelers. I end up in some open field, and there's a bunch of cowboys I think and there's a girl there. All I can remember is that she was literally named Nueva York.

Just remembered one from a couple months ago suddenly..

49: Mansion

I'm with a bunch of other people, and I think it's some sort of "game" or whatever. It's night time, and we enter this pitch black mansion. We scatter, and everyone's really freaked out. Apparently Freddy Krueger (again...) is in there, after us; and there might be a prize for the last person who survives. I try to avoid being killed, but eventually something happens and I end up getting 'killed'. However, I wake up in some dark room, but with some weird purple lighting and a chalkboard with some stuff written on it. Freddy's there I think, and he's telling me I'm on his side, and now I have to help him. I think I end up helping him out, but I can't remember anything else.

----------


## Wildman

Two or three dreams last night, hard to separate them and they're difficult to explain.

50: I'm with a friend, and he's playing a game on his computer. In the game, he has some squad and has to infiltrate a base. If he loses, it's my turn apparently. He gets inside the base, but his soldiers get cut off and shot. They all seem dead, so I take his seat. Suddenly, one of his soldiers gets up. He has a rocket launcher, so, thinking that I wouldn't be able to win with one soldier anyways, I make him shoot down under himself, killing the enemies standing next to him. However, the soldier still survives. I use him to sneak up groups of enemies and take them out. After a while, the soldier gets to a wall, and under it after a long drop, there's the ocean I think. <I'm not sure what happens here, or if it's even the same dream, but I end up at that wall. My brother isn't there but there's his voice or his presence or whatever. Apparently we're in the show Survivor and we're the last two left. He tells me to hurry up and get us down the wall.> There's this teleportation pad there, and I step on it. Every time I step on one, I end up on a small rectangular platform. I'm standing on a teleporter pad, and there's another one in front of me. Thinking that I have no other choice, I take the pad in front of me every time. However, I eventually end up back where I started, and I realize that I can also re-use the pad I appear on by walking off and back on it, if that makes any sense. So after a while of trying combinations, im not really sure what happens. There's also this sort of booming voice that says a couple things to me. The only other scene I can remember is that I'm on some sort of boat or something, and there are many small posts. They all produce a different sound when hit, and I have to find the correct sound combination to achieve something. The booming voice suggests a combation. That's about all I remember.

51: 
A quick background info to this dream, today there was a meeting at lunch for those interested in doing theater at my school. In the dream, I go to the meeting. When I get there, it's some huge party and everyone's dancing. Sort of wondering what's going on, I go up to a friend and he starts dancing too. Some girl joins him while I stay there. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Can't remember much at all from last night, just a scene or two.
All I remember is being in some building with like 20 floors, and there's pretty much zombies everywhere. I have some younger kid with me. At some point, I go up and realize the kid isn't with me anymore. 3 or 4 zombies approach me. I think I just ran out of their way, and opened the door to the stairwell. I went one floor down, and kicked down the door or something because it was jammed. When I was there I think I saw the kid, but eventually he disappears. I really can't recall much besides that, just a couple scenes where theres almost no lighting except some purple neon lights here and there...

----------


## Wildman

Had two dreams last night but I forgot one of the two during the day  ::|: 

52: 
In this dream, I'm normal and everything except I'm in the body of a 50 year old, although besides the appearance nothing else is different. There's some person with me who knows what's going on, and he just tells me to go on and pretend I'm 50 or something. It's night time and a bunch of people from my class are messing around and I guess I'm supposed to watch over them. I jump four stairs into some area where they're messing around. Somehow I end up in some large, weird wooden building, in a narrow corridor. There's many rooms and apparently everyone sleeps in this building. I pass by a door, and see a room with a large bed in it and get a really eerie feeling, and I think to myself that it must be haunted or something. I get to the end of the corridor and everyone else is there. That's about it. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Remembered the one I forgot from 2 nights ago and another from last night.

53: I'm browsing the DV forums, and a bunch of people are arguing over something in a thread. After a couple pages of arguing, someone posts a message that looks something like this:
"Instead of arguing I think we should just all blame Wildman. It solves everything and I have 10 reasons why we should:

1- <Cant remember this one, I could at some point but forgot it>
2- He doesn't post nearly enough
then the list continued but I don't remember it, and that's about it. End of dream.

54: 

I'm at some theater or movie show, and there's a bunch of long corridors with carpets and stuff. Eventually, I'm following some crowd to the entrance. One of my friends is there, and suddenly I realize I don't have my ticket anymore. I ask him how much they cost, and he says 9 dollars. I don't have the cash, so I ask him if he can lend me some, but he says he already lent some to someone else and only has 3 dollars or so left. So, I walk away and back through the corridor. Through some doorway ahead, I see one of my teachers in a room making some speech to a couple people and cracking jokes. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

55: 
I'm at my grandmother's house in France, alone there with my brother. The house is pretty different than it is in real life though. Anyways, my brother and I are there and we're just messing around, but every time we try to do something we get interrupted. The first time, some dog arrives and comes near us. A woman steps out of a house and calls her dog. We end up in her house, then eventually leave. We decide to play volleyball for a while, and the front of the house is something like a parking lot. We barely start playing and cars start arriving, we try to play over them but after a while we're swarmed. Eventually, some guy tells us that we can't keep playing volleyball, and that we have to clear the way for the construction workers. Tons of construction guys suddenly appear, and start working on the house. Eventually, a bunch of my relatives get here, and night starts to fall. One of my relatives starts talking to some shady guy in a corner, and I go upstairs. Suddenly, I'm alone and everything is pretty dark. I decide to make myself a small meal with some left overs, and start sitting down to eat. I think at one point I hear that everyone's eating downstairs. Either way, I ignore it and start eating. Suddenly, my whole family appears and is sitting in chairs, sitting straight at me and not saying a word. I'm really freaked out and startled, and I think that's when I woke up. End of dream.

56: 
After I woke up, I decided to try a WILD. After getting up a bit, I went back to bed. I was really focused, but I never really got to the vibrations or anything. I fell asleep, and in my dream I thought I was still awake. In the dream I was trying to do the WILD but wasn't able to fall asleep. At one point, I look out the window, which is way lower than it is in real life, and see my brother outside. He looks at me for a long while, trying to see if I'm sleeping or not. Eventually, I end up outside and get into the car with him, some girl, her sister, and two other guys. Someone mentions something about this video game in the car that functions when the driver accelerates and steers, but he says it's been broken. When I look at the guys in the car, they look REALLY messed up and ugly, and I'm sort of uncomfortable. That's about all I can remember.

----------


## Wildman

Can only remember a short part from a dream last night.
57: I'm on the bus, and in front of me is an old friend of mine. We're talking about stuff, and suddenly I have a shaving razor or something, and I accidentally hit his arm with it, and some shaving cream gets on his sweater. He starts getting extremely pissed off, telling me that I'm gonna have to pay him for that and everything. That's about all I remember  ::|:

----------


## Wildman

Had three last night but forgot one, had something to do with a pharmacy but that's all I remember, here's the other two.

58: New Orleans

Well I'm either in New Orleans or some other flooded city, and I'm with some girl and a guide on a boat. The city isn't really flooded yet, and were on the borderline of the city, where there's the ocean or something. The girl's driving, and the guide's giving instructions. It gradually gets foggier and foggier, and to me it seems like we're going further away from the city. The guide starts saying that this is the reason why we don't go out boating on days with weather like this, and I start telling the girl to turn back, but she says we're just along the shoreline, and we are. Eventually, the skys getting darker and darker, and suddenly huge waves start coming at us. We turn around quickly, and start speeding away as the huge waves are behind us and water is everywhere. I'm really freaked out, and eventually we get near this ramp, and under is a street. A gigantic wave comes at us, we go off the ramp and another a huge wave is coming from another side, we get hit by it and that's the end.

59: 
This one's pretty fuzzy, especially the beginning. I'm on some hill, and on top of it is a trailer or something. I'm waiting for some family to get here. For some reason, I go in the trailer and there's a guy from school in there. He's really panicked and freaked out, and there's his girlfriend dead on a couch. He presses a button and the couch rotates and turns into a table. He tells me that I have to help him, that hes been looking for her because she's been missing for days, and that he found her here. He says that now everyone's going to think that he killed her, and that he needs my help to get away. I instantly believe him, and some people are coming so he hides. I think I manage to drive the people away, but I can't remember much after that. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Just remembered part of a dream and part of another one from reading a thread, seems a lot of old dreams are coming back to me lately.

60: I can remember from the point where I'm in a car with my aunt and some other relative. We're on the highway in France. There's a bunch of french food and stuff in the car, and in front of us is a REALLY strange car. I can't remember exactly what it was like but it was some sort of deformed jeep with only one wheel in the middle of it, and it seemed really unstable. At some point, it starts completely swerving around, and we have to swerve off the highway into a tree. Nobody's hurt, but suddenly everyone's in a panic. The car is still partly on the highway, and people are scrambling to get the food back from the car. I tell them it's not worth it or something and that's all I remember.

61: I'm part of some strange expedition, with a bunch of armed men or something. In this dream it feels like I've been through the entire dream before, so I have knowledge of what's already going to happen and stuff, and I know that eventually the people with me are going to betray me except for a few of them. We're in some sort of large underground temple, with torches and stuff everywhere. Everything's very detailed and ornate. The people start asking me what to do, and I start jumping around and lighting the torches. We're looking for some weird mask thing to open a secret doorway. After a while, I'm unsure what to do, but I start explaining lots of different memories that I have. Eventually, we end up under some weird tent with some magician guy there, and he's selling a bunch of artifacts, and that's about it.

----------


## Wildman

Well I woke up a couple seconds last night and wrote a couple things down. They're not really complete dreams or anything, just bits and pieces.

62:
The only thing i can remember from this dream is, I think I was looking at a webpage in the dream, and there was this really strange thing. There was a white background, and there was a drawn parallelogram. In the middle of it, there were the letters LD. In the bottom left, top right, and bottom right, outside of the shape, there were some weird symbols. One looked like a face, one might have been an E. I remember thinking something about it being an "LD-In-The-Box"

63: I wrote something about a dream where my brother was playing some songs on the guitar and I was listening. I remember something of it, I think it was a fairly long dream, I went through a whole normal morning, but I can't remember anything in detail.

----------


## Wildman

About two dreams last night, I think I might have remembered three at one time, but not anymore  :tongue2: 

64: This one's pretty vague and short. I'm upstairs, and my brothers are there. For some reason, one of them has gone pretty much completely insane, so he's blabbering some stuff that makes no sense. My other brother's reading some sort of comic book that he got from my OTHER brothers room or something, and he won't let me even read a page of it. Eventually, I'm alone with him in the room, and he just keeps on reading the comic while I just stand there. End of dream.

65: I'm flying above some skyscraper, and I'm sort of like in a video game. I'm using different 'cheats' to fly, and I remember 'typing' a bunch of ones from different games. After a while, I suddenly start falling at insane speeds, and I literally feel like I'm actually falling/near barfing. I scramble to enter some cheat, and eventually it works. I end up on the ground, in some place with a couple fences. I walk out and that's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Can only remember one from last night, has to do with an inside joke between me and some guy.
66: 
I'm at school, in some corridor. There's a table in the middle of it, and about two people around me, one guy and a girl I think. The guy tells me that I once said (in the dream) that if I had a choice between taking 150 dollars, and three one dollar bills, I would pick the three one dollar bills. The guy is holding this plastic bag with 150 bucks in it, and there are three dollar bills on the table. All I remember is reaching for the bills on the table, and that's about it.

----------


## Wildman

67: I'm in math class, but everything is sorta inverted. The tables are facing the other way, I'm sitting on the opposite side that I usually, the teacher's at the other end of the room. Everything goes pretty normally, but after a while there's some laptop or something behind me and some song starts playing but it sounds sorta distorted, I'm not sure if I'm the one who made it play or not. The teacher doesn't really seem to care or he's gone or something, and everyone seems to be enjoying the music. That's all I remember from that one.

68: I'm in the street somewhere, near a train station, and I'm pretty much just standing. My physics teacher suddenly walks up to me, and starts telling me a ton of stuff. Suddenly, she starts asking me if I'm not late for a class, and I realize that I am. I run off and go into the train station or something and that's about it. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Well.. I just realized that I never really typed down the 'lucid' dreams I've had so far except one, I say 'lucid' because they were pretty much uncontrolled, I acted and thought way differently than I know I would. Anyways, I'll write them down since I haven't got much to do anyways and it might motivate me some more  :smiley: 

69: This one's the first lucid I had, and it was pretty weird. I was in France at the time, but in the dream I was waking up in my room in the US. I instantly knew I was dreaming, so I got out of bed in the dark, tried to change scenery but it didn't work. I walked out the door, and ended up in some alley with a couple lights. Thinking of trying to fly, I jumped up and floated over a building a couple seconds, then landed back in the alley. I checked out a gatorade bottle that was near some garbage cans, and was thinking how vivid the colors looked. There was an elevator at the end of the alley, and I went up to it. The doors wouldn't open, apparently because of some guy at a desk in the alley who wouldn't open it. I walked up to him, spawned a gun and told him to open it. Around that point, I 'woke up' in another dream. I got up from some couch, and there were two guys there, obviously hiding something from me. I ignored them, and went back to sleep. Suddenly everything was black, and I did an RC, and woke up (still in a dream) in my room in the US again. That's all I remember from that one.

70: Before this LD, I had a dream about some guru guy teaching me to fly, then woke up like a split second and fell back asleep again and knew I was dreaming. I started trying to fly, jumped up but fell back down the first time, reminded myself that i was dreaming, then it worked. I ended up at the pool at my grandmother's house, and that's about all I remember.

There's a couple others but they're pretty short or not really interesting.

----------


## Wildman

Well had a ton of dreams since the site's been down, and lost some of them or don't remember them as clearly as I did  :Sad: . Anyways, I had a pretty weird LD but it was pretty cool anyways. 

Anyways, here's what I can remember from the notes I wrote down:

71:

I'm in some huge mall, and I have to take one HELL of a leak. Every bathroom I check though is either locked or like right in the middle of the mall or broken or something. Eventually, I cross this like police line and go to some bathroom. End of dream.

72:

All I can remember from this is seeing Arnold Schwarzennegger, as the Terminator, and he has a broken arm or something. I think he attacks me or something, but he eventually gets reprogrammed.

73: 

This one was the 'lucid' dream I had. I can't remember all of it, and I wasn't really that much in control throughout. The first thing I remember is just knowing that I'm dreaming, and I start walking and end up in this dark place, theres like a river of lava in front of me, and it looks like I'm in some sort of factory or something, there's machines building stuff. I decide to change where I am, everything goes sorta black, and I see a "screen" with a bunch of squares on it, the first one has a picture of where I was or something, and the second one has a picture of some hill or something with a japanese cartoon character on it, and I remember thinking that I saw him somewhere else in the dream. I somehow end up playing a game of Starcraft, but I instantly kill anything by scrolling on it. I can't remember much from that part, but I end up outside a temple or something, surrounded by sand and dunes. The place is called the Plains of the Forsaken or the Brave or something like that, and I remember thinking of trying to summon a dream guide, but I guess I forgot soon after. Once again I can't remember what happens, but I end up in some place, sitting at a table. To my right, there's a guard rail and some sort of never ending pit. In front of me is one of my friends and he 'knows' that I'm dreaming too. I can't remember exactly what happens, but another of my friends arrives and he ends up falling from the rail. I do something like move my index fingers in a backwards motion, and everything that happened reverses, except for me. I see tons of people falling in reverse and stuff like that. That's about all I remember.

74: 
I only remember a few parts of this one. One of them, I'm an airport or something, talking to a guy (whos an actor in a movie I watched that day..). I ask about some mansion thing or whatever, and he obviously knows about it, but he starts backing away and doesn't want to talk about it. 
The second part I remember, I'm in the mansion or something, and there's some huge weird monster behind me, and I have a gun or something. I can't really remember what happened, but after a long chase or something I think I finally got out.

75: 

I'm in Texas, and I go and meet some guy who's playing football. Although I've barely ever played since I pretty much hate football, I ask if I can join in. He accepts and I get on his team. The play starts and he gets the ball, and I run alongside him and ram through dozens of people until we finally score a touchdown. End of dream.

76: 
I'm in some evil mansion (again...) with my parents. Everything is really dark, and I'm pretty creeped out. At some point, we enter this corridor, and there's some huge mutated thing at the end of it. We somehow kill it, and enter some room where we can make potions or something. We stay there for a while, until we end up in some room. My parents are on one side, and I'm on the other. Another mutation appears next to them, and we have no weapons at all. All I have is some pencil, and I throw it with insane force at the monster, and it gets hit right in the middle of the head like a bullet and falls to the ground. I eventually tell my parents that we should get more potions if we wanna make it out of there alive, and that's about all I remember clearly.

77:
I'm at my grandmother's house, and apparently there's some zombie invasion or whatever. I'm with my brother and my mom. We slowly walk around, and go towards the pool. Interesting thing here as I go up to the pool, I start thinking of a dream I had a while ago where there were snakes near the pool, so I look around carefully. I'm not really sure what happens here, a bunch of stuff flies into my face, and I feel my shoulder being bitten (by a snake) and I toss it off into the pool. Apparently the snake had the zombie disease, and my brother is telling me that it's my own fault I got infected, because I didn't think about my priorities. I start thinking that I'm going to die and everything, and I know that in real life I was breathing really pretty fast because I woke up for a couple seconds or something. I guess that's what might have triggered this part, I end up at the top of a hill, and I think that I might be dreaming, but I decide to not affect the dream because things start going black.

I hate to write so little about the dreams when I know a lot more happened, but I can't remember well enough. As a side note, I've had a couple of dreams the last few nights where I think I'm dreaming, but I don't really think of it and go on with the dream.

----------


## Wildman

Here's what I can remember from last night + a dream I forgot to write down before.

78: 
I'm on AIM or something and a friend of mine is frantically messaging me, he types my name like 5 times until i answer, then he starts talking about this offer on ebay that I should definitely check out. That's pretty damn short but that's about all that happened

79: 
I'm in my mom's car or something and she's driving. We're going up some weird like bridge thing, but there's a series of ramps with REALLY narrow pathways. At some point, she accelerates too much and misses the turn, and we go plummetting off the ramp and into the water. I'm frightened as hell, but poised to survive and I start like yelling "Live!" a bunch of times, and I think my mom starts doing it too. We're underwater or floating or something, and everything goes pretty dark. I open the door and start swimming out, and see my mom's purse in the distance and start thinking of getting it, but then realize that it's going to be difficulty enough to survive. That's all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Sorta weird night last night, took me a while to remember these this morning, all race related (No I'm not at ALL racist)

80: 
I'm at some huge mall, with a bunch of other guys. We're in some town, in the mexican quarter or something. We decide to get a bunch of things, but when we get to the counter, a mexican guy there says that we can't shop here and that he won't allow us to buy stuff. We argue and keep asking him, but he refuses to let us buy anything. We hang around the store, and eventually go outside into some alley. Eventually, some police cars arrive and some black guys come out and say that this is their territory and they ask us to get out, threatening us with weapons and stuff. We go to some part of the building, and I'm really pissed off for some reason and start punching a wall. After a while, someone calms me down and we head off or something. <Not sure what happens, or if this is even part of the same dream> I end up at some store that I go to near my school, and there's another mexican guy at the counter, and the guys I'm with and I are starving. We ask him if we can get some food, but he just shakes his head. I start making some huge speech about how racism is messing everything up and making everyone enemies when they shouldn't be, and after that ask him if he's changed his mind. He only motions that he'll let me buy a total of half a quesadilla. Eventually, I don't know what happens, but he disappears and everyone's looting the store. I'm taking some weird cream things, and suddenly I see a teacher of mine, and ask me what he's doing. He says he needed some materials for his class so he came here. End of dream.


81:
All I can remember from this one is that I'm some assassin or whatever, and I'm desperately low on cash and my car is out of fuel. Someone offers me a job and I accept. I have to take some really weird, trashy car all the way to some place, kill two people, and bring the car back. On the way there, I have to refuel the car (I think it was at a 76 station). I think I somehow ended up jumping from a helicopter into an alley, and the two guys were there. I take one down and take his gun, but the other one's behind me. I spin around or something and shoot him just in time. After that, the helicopter comes back and I get on board. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty weird night last night, sorta ended up waking up after every dream cycle without wanting to, and had a bunch of different dreams, some which I can't remember and one which I think might've been an LD.

82:
I'm playing the game starcraft or something, and something makes me wonder if I'm dreaming or not, so I try some weird test to see if I am. There's some unit in the game, and he's moving forward in some direction, and I try to see if I can make him change direction just by willing it, so I try it a couple times and it works, and I think to myself that I'm dreaming. I don't remember exactly what happened, but everything was pretty shaky and unstable, so I looked at my hands, and had read some thing that night about looking at the ground to stabilize your dream, so I tried it, but eventually the dream faded away.

83:
Having a really hard time remembering this dream from what I wrote. Had something to do with Ronald Reagan's death, and his wife mourning him or something. Eddie Murphy was in there, trying to get something from her or whatever. Really can't remember much at all, had something to do with a pool and a dog...

84:
This one was sorta weird, I think I was just on the verge of dreaming, but still a little bit conscious. I was playing starcraft (again), and had some mission to do. Just as my troops are moving in or whatever, I can't remember exactly why but I moved my arm or something in real life, and I was still sort of in the dream but it faded off pretty fast and I woke up.

That's about it. There's a lot more but I can't remember exactly what it is..

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of stuff happened last night, except I'm really having trouble remembering it, most of the stuff I wrote has no meaning to me right now.. so all I can remember are a couple fragments

85: 
I'm at school or something, and there's a swarm of people around me, and especially one guy which I can't stand. They're all talking REALLY loudly and I'm getting really tired of it, and their words are literally like projectiles coming at me. I do some matrix-style thing, where I freeze all the words coming at me and make them drop to the floor. Can't remember much after that, something that had to do with LDing but I don't think it was an actual LD; it had something to do with someone get hit in the face with a hammer, might've been me.

86:
I'm in some grass field, playing soccer or something with a bunch of people, except it's on rollerblades. I'm the goalie and I block tons of difficult shots, and everyone's cheering. Eventually, near half time, I go out of the court to switch rollerblades because I have some problem with mine. As I'm switching them, one of the rollerblades disappear so I'm looking for it. Eventually, there's some problem and it takes me the rest of the game to get  my rollerblades back on, and that's about it. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

87:
This one's pretty messed up.
I start out at school, and because of some new rule that you can't leave your bag in the corridor, I can't find my backpack because someone put it somewhere else. I spend a couple minutes looking for it but don't find it. At the same time, I'm aware that I have to catch the bus, but I really need to take a leak. I go to the nearest bathroom, but theres a huge line outside of it. Deciding to go to the one on the 2nd floor, I start running up the stairs and get there. On my way back down, the theater teacher starts talking to me. I can't avoid talking to him, so I waste a couple minutes there. As I run outside the doors, I ask someone if the bus has left and she says yes. Deciding to make sure, I run outside and there's a bus INSIDE the campus, but it's not the one I need to take. I go outside and see nothing. Suddenly, my mom arrives driving a bus. She tells me to get on and I start wondering if she really knows how to drive a bus. We drive off, and eventually my brother appears on the bus. We're on the highway, and we get to some point where there's a bunch of trees. My brother and I ask her if she really knows how to drive this, and if she's not going too fast. Suddenly, she loses control and we head directly for the trees. Suddenly, everything goes really slowly, it seems like the bus is moving at 5 MPH towards some huge post, but my mom dodges it. Suddenly, the bus starts flipping over, it does a full flip until it's back to its normal position, then stops. I'm not really injured, my brother's gone, and my mom is crushed under a seat or something. I lift it up and she gets out, seemingly okay. Suddenly though, she starts driving or something, saying something about how she can't live with the embarassment and we make a HUGE jump off this rail over the ocean. The bus goes crashing down and, like in a game, I frantically try to "load" at another point, and just before we hit the water I'm transported to some other place. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

88:
Last night was pretty messed up, I feel like I had tons of dreams that were sort of linked, wish I could have written all of it earlier because I forgot a huge chunk of it, so I'll just write the couple scenes I remember.
First thing I really remember is doing a breathing RC, and still being able to breathe, but I can't remember what happened after it.
At some point, I was on this shore and the sky was pretty much all red, and some person I knew in the dream came up and talked to me.
Last thing I remember is that I was in some sort of scene from a flash movie I saw lately, then had a false awakening where I woke up to my mom walking and serving vegetables from this tray or whatever. That's about it..

----------


## Wildman

89:
I'm on the bus, and I'm talking to some person, and I make some speech that I guess was considered racist (although im not racist at all) by some kid, and she starts making an angry speech against me, and insults me in the process. I get really pissed off, and respond saying that her speech was completely illogical and that she was contradicting herself by saying something that had to do with duct tape (?). Anyways, she goes crying running off the bus, and I walk out into some park. An old friend of mine is there, and we start some game that involved pretty much punching each other. Another friend of mine comes, and the old friend starts talking about how he's been working out and that now he has "Perfect abs, tanned skin, great hair..." and the other friend interrupts him to tell a really lame joke, and that's about it.
I have a lot more to write but I have to go, so I'll write it down tommorrow..

----------


## Wildman

Here's the rest from the other night..
90: I'm injured or something, and lying my back against some sort of small wall. Something happens, but two terrorists end up being on the wall, and they start telling me that if I don't their tasks that I'll die. I had to bomb people and stuff, and eventually was disgusted with it all. As a final task, they asked me to explode myself among a bunch of people. Sick of it all, I tell them to go to hell and somehow launch a missile at us all. It arrives and hits the wall, and everything fades to white. I had the LD after that, and it's already posted in another thread.

----------


## Wildman

91:
Having trouble remembering this one. I'm in video class, and we're making a movie about this HUGE cathedral, it's way over scaled compared to reality. The teacher usually has a pretty high opinion of us, because we made a really nice movie so she expects good stuff. But this time, when we play the movie, it's all shifting in and out of focus, the shots are a mess, the introduction scene lasts way too long. I end up inside the cathedral, and were all doing some work or whatever. The teacher says she's gonna pick up the math homework, although she's the video teacher. Suddenly I'm really stressed out because I realize I did the wrong exercise, then I woke up. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Had some pretty weird dreams last night, here they are.

92: I'm in my room, on my computer, and I suddenly hear this like baby's voice from around the inside of my bed saying "Divide us". I'm really freaked out, and search frantically for where it came from. I go back to my comp, and hear it again. Something happens and like a gargoyle comes at my window, grabs something, and flies off. Freaked out, I go on AIM and start talking frantically to some guy asking him to help me. I can't remember what really happened here, but i was looking at something and everything started shaking, I felt like I got pushed or something and woke up pretty panicked, eyes open and looking at something, in the same position that I was in in the dream.

93: I'm with a bunch of people, climbing Mount Everest. At some point, I lose my grip on a rock and start slipping. I grab hold of something, but for some reason it's not going to stay stable for long. People start yelling and toss me this insanely long rope. I'm told to grab it, and I jump to get it. I barely grasp it, almost letting go. This strong guy that's holding the rope tells me that I'm going to have to slide down the rope all the way to the base of the mountain, even though we're at 2000 feet of altitude. I start sliding down, and he says that I have to hurry because he can't hold on much longer. I slide faster and faster, and eventually get to the end of the rope, and I slide off, falling a good hundred feet into a parking lot. I get back up, barely hurt. The rest of the people with me somehow appear, and say that we can't go on for today with someone injured. I end on some huge cruise ship, and everyone's pretty much partying. I walk around for a while, when I see a teacher of mine who's watching a hockey or football game, there's the actual field and everything on the ship. He says the player's are really pretty horrible, and I agree. Eventually, I really have to take a leak but can't find a bathroom ANYWHERE. After a while, I see some teacher and ask her. She tells me I have to take some stairs to get there. I go down the stairs, pass a bunch of people from my class and get to the bathroom. When I get there, everything's extremely dirty, so I hesitate to go in. That's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

This is barely worth writing down, but I guess it's still something. All I can remember from last night is pretty much being in some huge house, and apparently trying to hide from people seeing me because I shouldn't be in there. Suddenly, I think I might be dreaming, and do an RC but feel like something's crushing me and my thoughts are really clouded and it's hard to focus, then the dream faded.
Just remembered a couple fragments of other dreams for some reason, so I'll just write them. In one I'm in some dark, weird city and there's some vampire guy after me or whatever, and he's jumping from roof to roof or something following me while I run off. Next one I remember I'm on some guided tour with my class, and we're swimming in these swamps with these like tiny worms in them, and we're studying them or something. At some point I swim out and this thing comes at me and I jump back, but then it disappears.

----------


## Wildman

Yarr.

93: 
This one probably stemmed for a pretty bad movie with the best title ever: Toolbox Murders. So anyways, im in a hotel or something sort of like in that movie, and I'm with my mom trying to find out about a murder or something. It sort of looks like a hospital, everythings mostly white and there's a bunch of gurneys with sheets on them, might've been covering corpses. We go to one of them, and there's some weird large metallic sphere. I pick it up, and see a button on the top of it. I push it, and it stays floating in the air. I back away and it explodes or something, and a couple things catch on fire. Some psycho killer guy whos responsible for the murders walks in, and we run out through the blown up wall. We end up running in the woods for our lives, and we eventually get to a street. We turn left, and there's an old guy with a mustache in his car. He walks out and we tell him whats going on. He agrees to help us, but we hear that the murderer's coming. I go in the trunk, while the guy and my mom go distract him. I hear the guy walk up and say something about the chicago accent, but after a while I know that the murderer is in the car. I'm really freaked out, but apparently he can't open the trunk from the outside, only I can. I decide to stay in the trunk, and that's all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Two dreams from last night, but I sorta wrote it down in pitch black darkness so it's pretty hard to read one and the few words I can read I don't remember anything related, so I only remember one really.

94:
I'm in some weird, dark house, with a flooded basement and I'm near some room. I go in, and suddenly there's this weird sort of electric energy field that starts forming, and everything starting to shake. I run out of the room and go look for some person, but I don't find her. As I go back in the room, it looks like there's a huge rift of light and everything's falling apart. There's the music from stargate or something playing, although I've never really watched an episode of it. There's a TV on in the room, and some person in there. I ask him what he's doing, and he points to the TV. On the screen is some guy, and it zooms out to show that he has two balls of energy or something in his hands, and apparently we're all inside one of those energy balls. Around that point, I woke up because I was really on the edge between being asleep and awake.

----------


## Wildman

Two dreams I can remember, one pretty grim, the other an LD that I can't remember completely.

95:
It's night time, and I'm in my brothers car and he's driving around on some highway. Everything's sort of distorted, and the highway's winding down and stuff. After a while, we get to some place where there's a sort of ramp. The car loses control, and goes off the ramp in slow motion. In front of us is a truck we're about to hit, and in mid air I can see my brother sort of standing up in the car, slamming the brake. I think I'm about to die, and the car lands and stops about 1 inch from the car. My brother tells me he braked as hard as he could, and we're happy to be alive. End of dream.

96: 
The first thing I remember is standing in front of a mirror, looking at myself to see if I look different or anything, suspecting that I'm dreaming. I'm wearing my normal clothes though, and I look perfectly normal. I do a breathing RC just in case, and realize im dreaming. It gets pretty fuzzy from here, I end up in some weird garden thing and there's someone from my class in there. I start talking to her or something, and there's someone who like instant messages or calls her or something, and the dream starts breaking apart. I try to stay in it, and after a while it seems stable again. All I remember from here is seeing a cat taking a leak somewhere and thinking I should try to summon a Dream guide or something.

----------


## Wildman

97:
All I can remember from this one is seeing some website, and there being some link to this news thing. I went on there, and it was talking Bush sueing some journalist for exactly $1,450,000 (I think) for libel. It talked about how lately journalism has been under attack by people suing them and stuff, and that's it.

----------


## Wildman

Can remember almost nothing from last night, except one thing... and just remembered two because I looked through some papers I wrote notes on: one from last night, one from some other time. 

98:
I really can't remember much about this one, the only I know is that it was about me being in my dad's car, and we ran out of gas for some reason. Interestingly, today we went to the restaurant in the same car and realized it was out of gas, (I don't believe in premonitory dreams though).

99: 
This one's from a couple weeks ago, and a bit fuzzy. I'm in some house, which looks somewhat like my old house. I'm with two or three people, one's Aragorn or something from LOTR, some woman, and a person or a dog. I have some weird feeling, and we know something evil's coming. Aragorn ends up going off running into the woods, and we see the person arriving. I dig some hole in the ground, and tell the woman to hide in there since we probably won't make it out alive, and I say that I'm going to go delay the evil person. This part's pretty weird, I say person because I think he/she switches genders during the dream for some reason. At this point I think it's a guy, and I go down some stairs to meet him. We agree to have a fight or something, but I see he secrectly placed tons of tanks on the hill above, but I dont think they ever really fire. We both grab... rakes... and start fighting. At some point I think the guy turns into some fat woman, and the fight gets pretty gory. I end up raking his/her face and neck, and he/she's bleeding a ton. That's about all I remember from it.

100: 
I could've sworn I wrote this one down, but apparently I dreamed writing it down because I can't find the paper anywhere and just remembered the dream. This one probably stemmed from some poem we had to analyze, which compared life with a race to the finish. I'm on some race track with my class, and our english teacher is there, telling us to really try to imagine we're racing through life with everything we've got to portray the poem. She asks if we're ready, then just says: "27, 28, 29, 30." So we aren' exactly sure if we have to start or not, a couple people start and eventually I do too. I sprint all the way to the finish line, and the teacher says something I can't remember. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

101: 
I&#39;m in Spanish class, and the teacher&#39;s calling up people to the board one by one. Eventually I go up, I&#39;m almost sure for some reason that I was the tenth person. I&#39;m supposed to write some verb or word or something, but every time I write something, the teacher says it&#39;s incorrect or not the word she&#39;s waiting for. At some point, she says she&#39;ll add the highest grade to someone&#39;s average if they say the correct answer, and some guy who&#39;s already fluent in Spanish answers before I can even say anything. End of dream.

Had 2 second LD some time during the night, all I remember was going through some door and knowing I was dreaming, then heard a loud noise and turned my head rapidly, and woke up doing the same motion.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of dreams I can remember from last night, I know there's more but I was way too tired to write all of it down.

102:
I'm in the game Anarchy Online or something, and I end up in some weird bar or whatever. In front of me, there's someone lifting boxes telekinetically or whatever. I decide to try it, and carry a bunch of boxes into some large container thing. At some point, I see my brother and he starts explaining a bunch of things that I really don't get, and the dream ends.

103:
I start out in some bus, but there's a constant feeling that something strange is going on. Everything is uncomfortably silent, like a horror movie. The bus drives past some guy from my school, and I wonder what he's doing out there, and he somehow ends up on the bus. We end up at some house, and everything's pretty dark. For some reason, throughout the dream, I feel like I've already dreamed about this so I know a lot about everything's that's going to happen. At some point we're at this dinner table, with a ton of bread and different foods. I see people grabbing stuff to eat, but I tell them all to stop. I explain that I've done this before and that I know what's going to happen. I tell them that as soon as someone takes a bite of the food, everything will go pitch black and it will seem like we're alone and isolated. There will be some color puzzle, that is solved by listening to the rhythm and beat given off by every puzzle piece. Everyone says they understand, and I let someone take a bite out of the food. After that I know there's a lot more that happens, but I can't remember it clearly enough.

104:
I'm on top of a sand hill, and at the bottom of the slope is the ocean. I'm participating in some sort of war, and teachers and everything from my school are on different sides. For some reason, my side can't spare a weapon for me so I'm given a folder to fight with... The rest of the people had swords or other weapons I think. Eventually, people come up the hill and we start fighting. I'm thinking that I'll probably die with such a horrible weapon, and somebody rushes towards me. He tries to hit me with a sword, but I block it with the folder. Eventually, I drop the folder or something and grab a pen. I end up hitting some person with a pen two times, and there's a bloody chunk of his right shoulder missing. Suddenly, everyone stops fighting and there ends up being some huge banquet. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Well last night was a mess, felt like I woke up and fell asleep about 6 times over ten minutes, but anways here's the bit I can remember..

105:

I'm in the huge backyard of some house, and everything's sorta weird. Apparently, for some reason, my brother and I are stuck in there and have to survive, and there might've been some zombie in there too. At some point I remember thinking that everything that's happening is sorta illogical, and thinking about some book I read about soldiers being dumped into "No man's land" during world war I as an execution, but I didn't become lucid. At some point, my brother comes to me and says he managed to get some roofing felt to build a shelter or something with. Eventually, I end up talking to him again some time later, and he says that the lied about how he got the roofing felt. He explains some weird thing about how he used copper or whatever to build it, and I sort of understand what he says. End of dream.

106:

I'm at school some morning, and I'm REALLY exhausted. My vision is completely blurred, and I'm just slowly moving around. At some point, I see who I think is my friend, and start talking to him, but then I realize that it wasn't him at all. I walk away and go see the real friend. A while after, some teacher asks me something about some guy, and that's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of nightmareish dreams last night

107:
All I can remember is being in my living room, and eventually seeing some really weird, mechanical beetle thing. I think it was teal colored, and part of it was broken off so I could see the blackness under it, kinda hard to describe. It REALLY scared me at the time, and it's robotic movement freaked me out. I was supposed to like help it or something, but I think I hit it or chased it away or something, and suddenly another flying beetle comes at me and goes under my chin or something, and starts like stinging me or whatever. I woke up breathing really fast at that point.

108: 
Only non-nightmare of the bunch, I'm at a friends house, sitting in a couch. After a while, his dog (though he doesn't have one in RL) comes in the room. The dog goes on me, and starts biting me. It doesn't hurt much though, so I sort of ignore it and pet the dog. My friend says that he always bites new people to "adapt" to them or whatever, and I just sit there. Eventually, his mom tells me I should stay to eat. Even though I don't want to, she insists and I end up eating there. At dinner, there's some really weird nasty-looking synthetic meat or something. It's like tofu, but a lot weirder. I eat it and don't  really like it, and that's about all I remember.

109: 
All I can remember from this one is that I'm in some spa or whatever, and I suddenly notice that my legs are all yellow, and that some small scab that I have has turned into a pair of two HUGE scars. I go ask my mom about it, but she doesn't really seem too worried about it. 

110: 
I'm in some dark, weird house with my friend and his brother. We're all really freaked out, and apparently there's some zombies in this house, but for some reason we decide to look around. After a while, we're in some corridor with a bunch of doors. I say that maybe we should turn around and go to some other room, and they eventually agree. We're in some dark lounge, and suddenly my friend starts arguing with his brother. Ignoring them, I hear some really freaky snoring/moaning noise, and try to tell them, but they keep arguing. Eventually, the noise gets REALLY loud and we all go running off. We rush up the stairs, and near the door there's zombie version of some girl I know. I sprint up to the door and try to open it, but there's some weird contraption instead of a doorknob. I'm trying to get it open, and the zombie's getting closer while my friend just stands there. Around this point, I think I went into really low lucidity, thinking that I just might be dreaming. The last thing I remember is ending up at some banquet with a bunch of people.

----------


## Wildman

Had a pretty nice LD last night  ::D: , although a bit fuzzy, and a couple other dreams, one in I nearly became lucid as well.

111: I'm in the street near my school, and immediately lucid. The beginning is a bit hard to remember, so it's hard to go in detail. At some point I'm at the store near the school, and for some reason everyone starts panicking and running into the school. Thinking that it's boring to have no one around, I make everyone calm down and come back out. At some point, I end up near the school doors, and I see some teacher that's known for being a bit weird. She starts talking to me about the choices and stuff I have to make in my life, and two of my friends arrive behind her. I go with them, and end up at some restaurant. There, I start talking to one of my friends, and I think he realizes that I'm in an LD, or at least knows I can control everything around me. I accidentally knock down a can of soda he has, and tell him I'll go grab another one for him. I try to make one appear, but nothing happens. I sort of forget about it, and end up looking into some mirror. This part's really strange. In the mirror, I think I was dressed the way I was going to bed, but I look all exhausted and strange, almost zombie-like. My eyes are barely open in the mirror, so I try to open my eyes more in the dream and they open in the mirror as well. I walk back to a table where three of my friends are eating, except its really tiny and they have no room to put their stuff. I decide to help them, and tell them I'm going out back to get a table, not wanting to freak them out. I grab their table, and walk behind some wall. I somehow make the table longer, and bring it back to them. I end up going outside, and there's some fair going on. I decide to try the LD task, and start flying toward the sun, while I hear someone commenting that I really jump high  :tongue2: . I sort of lose lucidity here, and there's some spaceship in space near the sun that starts trying to block my way. I eventually get rid of it, and arrive on the surface. I end up in some instructional tape about organizing your tools to mine on the sun, and the dream ends just as I get ready to get a piece of the sun.

112: I'm in some weird club at night, sitting on some couch. There's a guy playing music, and I realize it's Elliott Smith (the song he's playing Angeles, just a detail  :wink2: ). However, I realize something is wrong. I think that it's illogical that he's playing here, because he died in 2003. I do a breathing RC, but everything seems normal. I go around pacing for about 5 minutes, thinking how it can be possible that he's playing in 2005, but never become lucid. The rest of the dream is pretty unclear, it has something to do with my brother and some new girlfriend he has (in the dream) named Amanda. I end up going in my room, and the dream ends.

113: I'm with an old friend from school, and we decide to go over to his house because the people around the school are being annoying. After a short walk, we get there. We have some weird conversation about starting a partnership to get stuff, and the partnership ends up lasting 10 minutes, because we argue and decide to cancel it. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Had to wake up in a hurry this morning, so barely had time to write notes on dreams from last night and sort of forget them, so here's what I remember.

114: 
I'm inside some large building, at a restaurant or whatever. There's some Indian woman in a seat nearby, and she's looking at me weirdly or something. She has some assistant or slave or whatever with her, and I walk up to her. She has some weird bowl of strangely blue water that seems to made from a large seashell. She offers it to me, and I walk back to my seat, drinking it slowly. After a while, I finish drinking it and fall into some sort of trance or something. She goes up to me and says a bunch of stuff, and that's about it.

115: 
All I can remember is being outside some sort of chinese building, and some army coming up to me. They encircle me, and I start fighting them. Eventually, I come out alive and wake up at that point.

----------


## Wildman

Well, I didn't have time to update last night, so I'll add that right now. I remembered about 3 this morning, but I can barely remember two of them anymore  ::|: 

116: I'm in france at my grandparents' house, except it looks completely different. I walk up to them, and they seem happy but not really caring about seeing me. Eventually, they all leave and my brother and I are left to pretty much scavenge for food among the things that are left. We heat up a bunch of leftovers that were on the table, and the dream gets sorta warped here. I had taken some eggrolls or something, and I end up in some place where a railroad's being constructed, and taking the eggrolls has made a deficit, so I have to work, mining a bunch of rocks. Over time, I get more skillful at it and a couple new workers arrive to help out. End of dream.

117:
I'm playing some really weird matrix/batman board game with my brother/mom. We're around the game board, and the rules go something like this: Everyone has 5 cards. At each turn, the person gets to choose who to attack, and uses 2 of his cards to attack. The person being attacked uses 2 as well, and that's about it. My brother starts winning two battles in a row, then decides to attack me. I think I have some really crappy cards, but I'm actually pretty clueless as to what they really do. I have one called extremely viral disease, so I decide to use it along with another to at least weaken him. He has 50 hitpoints or something, and the disease takes off 42. The other card finishes him off, and the dream ends.

118: 
Barely worth writing this one down, but at least just to remember it. All I know is that I was at my school, and some friend is kicking this apple core around, and eventually misses and it goes to me. I pass it back to him and that's it.

119: 
I'm in my house, at around noon. For some reason, I go downstairs and start looking in a drawer. I see my old retainer from like 5 years ago, and decide to put it on for no reason. I feel my teeth getting pulled back really hard, and I decide to keep it on because I thought if it was pulling that much, that meant my teeth weren't straight. End of dream.

120: 
I'm at an arcade or something with my family, and all I can really remember is that on the way out, we see an old game that we know or something. We stop at the entrance to play it. It's some weird block game, where you have to align 3 of the same color to score points, but there's also other ways to get points. Every once in a while, 4 weird balloons pop up, with the numbers 1 through 4 on them. If you tie them down to the game board with string or whatever, you get points based on how low the number is. Eventually, the game is over and my brother arrives. He says he's never played it before and challenges me to a round of it. The game starts, and I get caught up trying to tie down the balloons because of some problem with the string. Eventually my brother asks me how to get 0.5 points rather than one, and I ask him what's the point of it. He says he has some goal to get 0.5 points and knows it's possible in this game. I think for a while, and remember you can gamble for points or something if you align 5 blocks or more. I try to do this, but it's actually pretty hard and when I finally do, some timer appears before the gambling thing starts working. Before the timer ends, the game is over and I end up with around 12,200 points while my brother has 17,500. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of weird but pretty cool dreams last night., ill go from hardest to easiest to remember.

121: 
I'm with someone, and we're investigating some weird place. Lots of weird things happen, all mostly gaming related. I pass by a castle, and suddenly I see someone's shooting at the stones. I'm supposed to protect the castle from crumbling or something, but I end up running off into some building. I end up in a bathroom, in 3rd person view, looking at a mirror. I'm like in some game, and try a "look" command. All I hear is myself saying: "Awesome." I eventually walk out, and I'm back in first person. We get to some shrine, and there's lots of names on stones nearby. I see that Will Smith is one of the names, and suddenly I see my name. Something happens, and we're both transformed into 'demons' (AKA zerglings from the game starcraft, I know I know, I play too many damn games.) and that's about it.

122: 
I'm at some large theater, with an audience of thousands of people. Apparently, a play is about to start and I'm taken as an emergency replacement actor, even though I don't know anything of the lines. It's a three person play: Me, supposed to be some guy with a fancy ass coat, some woman and a guy. The play starts, and I'm pretty clueless on what to say, so I just improvise a bunch of stuff. Eventually, I go back off scene, and I'm in some small room behind the stage wall. I ask to see the lines really quickly, to know when I have to go back in. I think I go back in one more time, then come back and see that I have no more things to do in the play. After a while, I realize I have to get back to school or I'll miss lunch. 
Some woman who's in charge of the theater starts talking to me or something, and we sort of argue over something. I decide that the only thing I can do is walk back to school. Eventually, I end up at a friend's house, where I grab a sandwich or something. End of dream.

123: 
I'm in some space station orbiting Earth, and three or four people are with me. One of the guys is named Colonel Mustard (from the Clue boardgame) and we're talking about religion and stuff. There are only guys with me, except for one woman, who goes out of the space station or something and starts floating around over earth, shooting some huge weird beam at the Earth. We all agree over one theory, except for her, she has a different outtake on life or whatever. The only thing that disturbs us is that she's somehow making that energy beam, which we can't explain. It's supposed to make whoever's in the zone she's shooting really happy or something like that. Colonel Mustard starts believing that her religion is right or whatever, and we try to convince him otherwise. I somehow end up in a Russian city, in the back of a car with a bunch of people, might've been my family. We drive around a long time, enjoying the sights of the city. Eventually, we pass by some hot chick and go into a garage. Another warp, and I end up in a field where I see the actor Owen Wilson talking with a bunch of people. I think I sort of insult him, but he doesn't get angry or anything. After a while, I do some weird jumping truck that makes me jump up like 10 feet high, and they all applaud. Around this point, the dream gets sorta weird for a bit. I start thinking whether I'm lucid or not, not really thinking about what being lucid actually means. I start slowly flying up, but conclude that I'm not really lucid. I end up in space, in some tie fighter or whatever. I have 6 other people in their own fighters with me, and we chase down a group of about 4 ships that are against us. We shoot two down, then I think I shot the third one down. The fourth one starts coming towards me, and we hit each other. His ship explodes, but mine is intact. I somehow like walk out into space, into some weird pod thing. I sit in some chair, and a wire goes into my head, a bit like the matrix. I appear in the city, with a gun and sorta like in a shooting game. There's some uprising going on, and I'm near a large building. A bunch of people start shooting at me, and I eventually shoot them. I run into the building, and I see a bunch of people jumping into the building through a window, but they don't see me. I grab a bunch of grenades, and follow them. I end up in some room with just a red light, and a door at the far end of it, near a bed. I see a bunch of guys over there, and toss a bunch of grenades at them. I go near the door, and there's some really hot woman near the bed. I decide to press on, and ignore her. I end up somehow in some jail, with another person. He asks me to walk around the room in a clockwise motion to test something, and I see everything from above like in a game. I walk around, and then he comes up with a plan to escape. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Two pretty weird dreams last night, one that sort of verged on lucid dreaming, + another dream I remembered last night from another day as I was falling asleep. 

124:
All I can remember is that I'm with a friend or something, and we're on some sort of gameshow like the Amazing Race or whatever. We have the final clue or something, and run into some old gym room with water on the floor in some spots. The finish mat is there, and we see that one team is already there. My friend runs to it anyways, and suddenly I see two other teams behind me. I start running to the mat, but suddenly start going really slowly. The other teams pass me, but I tell them that we're still in 2nd because my friend made it to the mat already, and the dream ends.

125: 
I'm in some exercise room with a bunch of people from my school and our PE teacher, but we're on some plantation or something. After a while, we take out some mats and some person runs up to them and jumps on one, imitating some other person and making fun of them. After a while, some door opens and we see a slave or something, and that's about all I remember.

126: 
I'm at my school, near the lockers. I see some person that I really practically hate, and he says something to me and we get into a loud argument. Suddenly we hear some teacher yelling something, and we think she's yelling at us, but we realize she's talking to someone else. Some alarm sounds,and everyone's a bit panicked. I end up outside with some friend, and we go back inside. We're at some escalator stairs and go different ways. As I go up, I see some teacher going through a weird curtain thing and disappearing. I somehow end up at my house, lying down on the couch. I look out the window, and see a Boeing plane practically landing right past the backyard, but it's frozen right there in the air. I somehow make it advance by one 'frame by frame', apparently to study how the human eye perceives motion and stuff. It's making me sort of dizzy looking at it though, so I look away and fall asleep in the dream. I end up in some strange, enclosed jungle, in what I think might have been a low level lucid dream. I start thinking it might be a dream or something, and try flying around, sort of forgetting that I'm dreaming. As I fly up, I suddenly 'hit' the sky and fall back down, as if there was a limit to it. I make some fireball just to see if it would work, then hear some strange noise. I'm startled by it, and look at some bushes. Nothing moves. I spawn some knife in my hand, and look at some sort of flower in front of me. I scratch it with the knife, it's almost like a drum or something and makes the same sound I heard earlier, and I wake up at around that point.

----------


## Wildman

Well I wrote down a lot of stuff last night, but writing in the dark isn't really my strong point, so half of it is really hard to read and doesn't ring any bells. Anyways the end result is that I can only remember one dream of many..

127: 
I'm in class, and some annoying guy I used to know is there too. He's messing around with a bag of chips, and he ends up pouring some all over my head. I get really pissed off and throw him to the ground or something, and the class ends up laughing as I walk out. I flip them off and tell them to f off. I walk into some sort of maintenance corridor, and stay around there thinking for a long time. Eventually, I get over it or something and start walking back, and then wake up.

----------


## Wildman

128:
I'm in english class, and for some reason there's a bunch of guest teachers or whatever in the class, and they keep walking around watching us. The english teacher tells us to prove some thing in the book by using a huge math equation that she writes on the board, and she tells us to find the three possible answers. I start writing it down, but for a while I can't figure it out. I look up, and see one of the guest teachers looking at me weirdly and asking me if there's a problem. I say no and look back down. End of dream.

129:
Really hard to remember this one, pretty much a low level LD because I 'knew' I was dreaming but didn't really act like I would if I was 100% in control. I'm in a pitch black room, and some chick comes up to me and we start messing around   ::wink::  . But I remember thinking that I didn't wanna risk waking up, so I walk off. I end up in front of some door, and this guy won't let me in and starts yelling at me or something. I make this sort of force wave thing and throw him back against the wall. A bit after, I realize the dream's fading and try dream spinning and rubbing my hands together. The dream stabilizes for a bit, but then I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

130:
I'm in a large store, with a bunch of people from my class and my physics teacher hanging around. We just look around the store for a while, examining a bunch of items. Eventually, I end up at school, in front of the lockers. For some reason, I start thinking that I might be dreaming and start walking around for a while. After a while I become pretty lucid, and suddenly there are like hundreds of people that swarm around me. I turn my back on them and make them vanish. I think of trying to summon a dream guide, but nothing happens. I decide to walk outside to see if I can't get to it another way, and see the german teacher. She starts saying a bunch of things in german, but I don't understand it. I just laugh, and she thinks that I understand everything. Eventually, she walks off. As soon as I get into the street, a green car comes up and stops in front of me. I see the driver is some mexican guy, and start opening the door. Before I can even get in, he starts accelerating. He stops again, and I jump in. We go down the street, into some sort of devastated area of the city. The normal city is separated from it by a barbed wire wall, and apparently the poor are isolated here or whatever. I look out the window as he drives, and see something called the "Racial barrier belt" or something like that, and it's literally a giant belt. At that point I woke up and opened my eyes in rl.

----------


## Wildman

131:
I'm in a car, in the front seat on the right. Some person is driving, and we head to some wooden dock. He starts driving on the dock, and I'm kinda freaked out. The dock is really narrow, and I'm afraid the car will fall into the ocean. At some point, the left side of the car gets really close to falling, but the car stabilizes. Eventually, we stop at the edge of the dock and go onto some elevated platform. A boat comes, and suddenly my brother is here. He gets in the boat, but the boat doesn't come to me and starts going away. I make a jump and land inside it. At some point, I fall off the boat. I swim up, but there's some sort of barrier and I can't make it to the surface. The guy driving the boat dives in, and gets me back to the surface. A deflated life jacket or something falls into the water and starts sinking down, and he dives back in, dragging me with him. In about two strokes he goes down to an insane depth and gets the thing back, and then goes back to the surface. I know there's a lot more to this dream, but I can't quite remember it.

----------


## Wildman

Well, last night was pretty screwed up. Had a chain of dreams where I was dreaming that I was in bed trying to sleep, but a music kept playing in my head. After each one I like woke up into another dream of the same thing. Did a WBTB after that but only had a normal non-lucid dream.

132: Demolition Man

I'm in a large town, in some sort of demolition contest. We have to wreck houses to get points or something, but we don't really have any tools except our bare hands. For some reason, the referee or whatever says that we should avoid the Mayor's house. After a while though, I ask him if it's okay if I destroyed it. He says it's fine and I go in the house. It's made of bricks though, so my efforts to wreck it are useless. Suddenly, my grandfather appears and says I should hose water all over the house first, to make it easier to crumble the bricks. He gets a hose and goes near the house, and instead of aiming it at the house he sprays my brother with it as a joke. I go back into the house and try to remove a brick, thinking that if one falls apart the whole thing will, but I succeed in only moving it a bit. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

133:
I'm on the top floor of some weird club or something with my class. Out the window, there's tennis courts and a pool. Half of the class has already been down there using both and came back, so now we're asking if the courts and pool are still available. They say that starting now we aren't allowed to go there, so we end up all just laying around in the room. I stand around, really bored, thinking about something to do. I end up doing some weird test, where I have to drive a car around while regulating my breathing to test some stuff in my body. The first thing, I'm not exactly sure what it was, I test about three times and some doctor says the values I have are optimal. For the second, it was supposedly testing the Binary Agents or something like that in my blood, and it was described by two numbers, one on top one of the bottom. When the one on the top exceeded the one on the bottom, it was good, if not, it was bad. After a couple tries, I keep getting values of around 107 and 108 for both, so it isn't great. I re-do the test one more time, driving around breathing slowly. I could hear no sound, except the sound of my breathing. Once the test is done, I get a 110 and 100, which the doctor says is good, and that I'm at a good level for my age. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Had a bunch of dreams last night, but I can barely remember anything right now...

134: 
All I remember is that I'm playing World of Warcraft or something, and decide to stop. A friend asks me to join him playing it, but I say I just got off. He talks about some weird lottery going on, and I decide to participate. On the screen were like three squares, and the lottery was pretty much a series of multiple choice questions. After about 5, I lost and had to start over. After that, all I remember is ending up in an alley, confused and asking how I got there.

----------


## Wildman

Had a bunch of weird dreams last night, and I can't remember all of them completely, but here it is.

135: 
I'm stranded on an island with a bunch of people, and we're just standing around. Eventually, a swarm of flies starts coming at me for no reason, and I run and dive underwater for a couple seconds to get rid of them. I end up back on the beach, and we have a bunch of stuff. I suddenly have a jetpack, and tell the others that I'll go and try to find help, but that I don't know if I'll make it because we have no idea how far the other continents/islands are, and the jetpack might run out of fuel. I ask for the compass to know where I'm going, and start flying off. End of dream.

136: 
I'm in the middle of a corridor in my school, and there's a table installed there and two teachers. They ask me to do some job for them, and give me a laptop. They tell me to translate two and a half pages of text from english to french, and I get to work. After a while, I'm slowing down because it's getting really hard to find the right words, and they're already done with whatever they were doing. They start walking away and I'm left alone to finish the job. After a while, I get doubtful and wondering if I'm even doing the right thing, and I can't remember much after that.

137:
I'm at my grandmother's, and I walk onto the balcony. There's two people on there, and I shoot one of them or knock him out or something. I look at the other guy, and tell him I'm arresting him. Before this, I had this repeating scene where like I didn't arrest him, and some alarm triggered and I ended up getting shot every time I tried to run. Anyways, he says that he can frame me easily, and we strike some weird deal. I end up convincing him to help me prove that he's guilty, and I start looking for evidence. I look behind a wardrobe, and see two crates. I ask him what they are, and he says they're just there to cover the heater. I move on to the next room, and that's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Lots of weird dreams last night, can't remember them completely, but here they are...

138:
All I remember from this one is going to see the movie Saw 2, but the whole movie is something completely off subject. For a while I don't realize it, but when I leave the theater, I'm thinking to myself: What the hell happened to the whole part that was supposed to be the actual movie?

139:
I'm standing on a sort of mount of debris, in a devastated city. Everything around me is crushed and destroyed, and apparently there's been a zombie invasion (Those fast crazy-ass zombies ---> See 28 Days Later). There's a couple people with me, and a huge swarm of zombies coming. We're pretty much cornered, so we figure we're gonna hole up and fight to the death. We get in a sort of basement, and there's a bunch of rooms. I get into some top view like in a strategy game, but we all get scattered. Eventually I think we all end up alone and get killed or something equally joyous. 

140: 
I'm talking on AIM to a friend, and he sounds really depressed. He's sorta unresponsive, and he's talking in short sentences. He's really religious, so he mentions some stuff about god, and after a while just stops talking or something. End of dream.

141: 
This one's sorta weird, goes between the dream and the dream IN that dream, if that makes any sense. I'm in a park or something, with one or two friends. Some person I know who's extremely annoying comes up, and I start walking away fast to avoid him. I end up pretty much sprinting away when he's out of sight. I get to some stairs, and two friends are there. I stop to eat lunch with them. After a while, I pass out/fall asleep in the dream. I dream that the annoying guy's there, and I tell him all the stuff I don't like about him, and he gets sorta pissed off and finally goes away. I wake up from the dream into the other dream, and ask my friends what the heck happened. They say I fell asleep, and I find that really weird, thinking that I wouldn't fall asleep without intentionally wanting to. I don't do an RC though.. I'm thinking to myself that it was pretty sweet to say all that to the annoying guy in the dream though, and eventually just walk away. End of dream.

142:
I suddenly have a job, and I go to work or something. I go inside the elevator, and press the button for the fourth floor. The elevator starts going REALLY fast, and I feel compressed against the ground. I start freaking out a bit, but think to myself that nothing bad can happen. The elevator gets to the fourth floor, and the door opens. Suddenly, the elevator starts shaking and drops down a bit, and tilts toward the right. There's only a narrow opening on the top now, and I grab it and pull myself into it really quickly. I'm not sure what happens to the elevator. I end up going to some desk, and telling them what just happened with the elevator. They say they've been getting complaints about that for a while, and that they're going to fix it. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Had an LD and a couple dreams last night, so here they are:

143:
I'm in my house, but something weird is going on. I know there's something coming for me, might've been a zombie or something. My mom knows that too, and she gives me the keys to her car to drive away. I'm worried that I'll get stuck in the car if the keys dont fit in the ignition right, so I'm considering just sprinting away from my house, but decide that in the long run it's better to risk taking the car. I run to the garage, get in the car and start it. I back out, not too sure of what I'm doing, and start driving off. I drive for a really long time, really nervous, until I get to some city or whatever. All I can remember from this point on is just driving around in circles, wondering what to do next.

144: 
I'm in some large room, with about 5 other people. There's some huge monster-like guy in the middle of the room, with armor and stuff and he's trying to kill us and vice-versa. I'm one of the weaker fighters of us, so I'm mainly trying to avoid getting killed. The guy tries to hurl some spears at me, but I dodge them or they miss. When I try to hurl them back, they either don't hit him or barely hurt him. At some point, the strongest of us charges and kills the guy with some sword/spear. His corpse disappears or whatever, but he reappears a couple seconds later in another part of the room, stronger than before. We start fighting and everything, but after a while it's pretty much just the strongest one of us fighting. He's in a sort of sprinting motion, and he's ramming into the guy. I try to help out, but it doesn't really change much. The others ask me why I'm helping him, because he can handle himself easily. At that moment though, he gets stabbed after nearly finishing off the guy. End of dream.

145: 
This one was the LD. I instantly realize I'm dreaming, but everything's fading really fast. I start spinning, and rubbing my hands. When I stop spinning, I wonder if I'll feel dizzy or not being in a dream and all, and I do but only for a couple seconds. I'm in my house, and go into the dining room where my mom's sitting down. I think of seeing how well my sense of taste works, so I make some weird pumpkin bread thing appear, and it tastes awesome. I once again think of trying to talk to a DG, and figure to try a more original way, by using a phone. I grab the phone and walk outside into the backyard. This is kinda hard to describe, it's at the same time like my real backyard but also like some other place. Anyways though, before I can really do anything I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

146:
This one's extremely hard to remember, woke up in the middle of the night and remembered it, but now it feels really distant. All I can really remember is being on some other planet, and being in some established colony or whatever. There's a feeling that something is wrong though, and I'm outside on the surface near a shore or whatever. The terrain around me is orangeish, with a few craters. Apparently, there's an alien invasion, and they want us to leave the planet, so a war started. I'm near some wall, and I see two people talking near the water. I overhear their conversation, and learn they're collaborating with the aliens. They start driving  off in a buggy, and I follow them. That's about all of it that I can remember.

147:
I'm in some sort of city on a shore, and I'm standing around on a dock. People around me are talking, but suddenly I know something really bad's going to happen. I know that some army's going to come and destroy the city and kill everyone in it. I run and go warn some people my mom's with, but they're all eating dinner at some fancy dinner table and don't want to be disturbed. I insist, and all they do is move back to some more covered area. I talk to one or two people, and they agree to come with me. The plan is to swim out to an island that's not too far away, and take refuge there. After a while, I end up alone and walk around in the city. Suddenly, things start exploding and some communist army is here or whatever. I run to the dock, and after looking around the city for a while, jump into the water and start swimming to the island. After a while, I get to the island and a couple people are there. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Two short messed up ones last night, there's a third one I remembered in the bus this morning but I didn't write it down so I can't really remember it anymore.

148:
I'm in my house, but it's sort of a hybrid of my house right now and my old house. For some reason, there's one of my friends from school just walking around the house in some weird clothes. I go to take a leak, and after a couple seconds he's standing there in the bathroom even though I locked the door, and I'm a bit freaked out but don't react right away. We go to the dining room, and there's like ten guests, so fitting him to eat is going to be hard. At this point, something sorta weird happens. The kitchen wall disappears from one glance to another, replaced with a bunch of tables with chairs. My friend goes and grabs a chair, and seats himself at the large table, and I woke up around there.

Remembered the third one from writing that, so I'll add it in.

149: 
All I remember is being in some strange, dark arena with two others, playing some sort of weird game. The two decide to start a tournament, and in the first round I'm against one of them, and we're shooting each other. He's on some floating platform, and I'm under him, trying to hit him but he hides behind a bunch of crates. I think I end up winning.

150:
I'm on the bus, and everything's normal for a while. After some time, it feels like the bus is flipping over. It's sort of hard to explain, I see the bus turn over and everything and feel myself being turned over as well, but after a couple seconds everythings back in normal position, and the bus driver just says we hit a garbage can but didn't flip over at all. We get to the second stop, and everyone from my class is there, even those who don't take the bus. I'm asking them what's going on, and they say the school auction is today. I say that I forgot, but still wonder why they're taking the bus. I tell them that the auction is probably worthless anyways, so it's sort of a waste of time to go just for that. End of dream.

Well, for some reason I just thought of ANOTHER dream from a couple months ago, and I'm not really sure I wrote it down or not, so I'll do that right now for the sake of not losing the small bit of it I remember.

151: I'm in the bus, again. We're on some long trip, but after a while there's something wrong. There's like a storm or something, and like every ten seconds or so a huge car falls from the sky and crashes down somewhere. We stop the bus, and start taking cover. After a while, it seems that everything's alright and we go back out, but I think the cars start falling again, and that's pretty much it.

----------


## Wildman

One pretty messed up dream and a shorter one last night and that's it.

152:
I'm in some cab, and like for some reason I'm slowly morphing into some water creature or whatever. *<3 years later edit: that was the worst sentence ever. "like for some reason... some.. or whatever">* The cab driver knows about it, and he talks to me for a while. Apparently, after a while, I'll be able to morph between both forms. He drops me off somewhere, and I stand there thinking for a while. Eventually, I have like gills or something coming out of the front of my arms, and it's all pretty weird. I somehow end up at my school, and see some kid in front of me with a tiger or something of sort with him. Some weird like ghost moves towards him, and after doing something with it, he falls to the ground. Someone tells me that it was a spectre, and that they give the same power to morph to certain people, but they go through a mini-ceremony first or something. The person has to stretch out his palm to receive some item, but if he gets greedy and grabs it from the spectre's hand, he gets killed just like the kid.  Woke up around there.

153: 
After the dream from before, I woke up but was really tired, and was trying to convince myself to write down a couple notes on the dream before falling back asleep, but I ended up slipping back into sleep and into another dream. In the dream, I'm in some never-stopping elevator that's going up at insane speeds, and I feel pretty crammed against the floor. I'm sort of crouched, and I'm really panicked/nervous. I have a paper on my knees and a pen. I'm frantically saying to myself that I have to finish writing the notes down on that dream, but eventally wake up again after scribbling a bunch of things and write down the dream for real.

----------


## Wildman

Three dreams I wrote short notes on last night, but none of them are really ringing a bell.
One of them I sort of remember being in my house, and running from some hobo guy that kept chasing me. The other I was like doing some weird exercise where we had to try to float in the air by putting our stomach on a balloon, but mine ended up popping. The last one I can't remember at all.

----------


## Wildman

Two dreams I can sorta remember from last night, a bit fuzzy though.

154:
I'm at some large dinner table, in someone's backyard, having some sort of small feast. Everyone talks for a really long time, and I eventually get into an argument with someone. We start getting really pissed off, and eventually I end up leaving the table and going back indoors to think about stuff.

155: 
I'm with two others, one guy one girl, at the entrance of some sort of momunent thing. We're on top of an elevated hill, and there's a huge tower in front of us. Apparently it was a site of mayan ruins that was reconverted into a Chinese temple and the architecture matches. We go inside to visit it, and there are about 30 stories. Around halfway, I start feeling really dizzy and freaked out, and tell them to go ahead, telling them that I suddenly feal really afraid of heights. I sit on the stairs for a long time, just thinking about whether or not I should've gone. Eventually, they come back down and start talking. One of them says they want to buy some gameboy or something, but after a couple minutes changes opinions and decides to save up money to get a larger one. I agree, saying that it's a good idea, thinking that I might get to use it a bit. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

5 or so dreams last night, two of them I really can't remember, one of them about my brother getting a new girlfriend, and another about getting some weird tax project imposed at school.

156: 
It's a couple days before my birthday, but the party's already started. For a while I sort of wonder why the party started so early, but I don't think about it too long. Lots of people start arriving, and we hang around for a while. I think to myself that this is gonna last a really long time, and around there I wake up.

157: 
The point of view is really hard to explain in this one, at some points I have an above view, at others a normal view. I'm in star wars or something, and I'm obi-wan but I can switch between human and droid form. At some point, I have an above view of the fight between obi-wan/anakin, along with an audio commentary. At some point, obi-wan uses the lightning thing, and there's an elaborate explanation of it. He was just doing some normal wave of force, but lightning struck at that moment and charged the wave, causing him to shoot out electricity. I end up in some huge base, and see a droid charging his shields or something near a wall. I walk up to him to kill him, but wake up.

158: 
I'm in some bus/car hybrid, with my family and a driver. We're in some really high mountains, and the path is VERY narrow. We get to the most dangerous part of the road, and the driver is under a lot of pressure. I start thinking to myself that I'm going to die, and the car hits a bump or something. For a few seconds, I think that we made it past the danger zone. Suddenly though, we go plummetting off. We fall through the air at thousands of feet in altitude, and I think that it's all over, and wake up breathing fast as hell.

Some other dream I remembered while writing these:

159:
I'm on a like REALLY steep grass hill, it's at like 70 degrees. Apparently I'm at a picnic or whatever with my mom and brother, but we never really take out any food. We sit down for a while, and they both look to be fine. I see that I'm slowly slipping down though, and I'm clutching the grass to get a grip. I think to myself that if I go rolling down, I'm not gonna survive the fall. I get to the very edge of falling, and call for help. I think my brother helps me back up, and that's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Weird dream last night, verged on lucidity at one point and I rubbed my hands to stabilize it, but then I lost lucidity.

160: I'm on some large island, with a bunch of other people. The island is being colonized or something, and we're setting everything up. At some point, I'm on the beach right next to the water. For some reason, I have to go in but I don't really want to. After a while, I dive in, and go underwater. There's someone else in there too, and he's laughing at me. Everything starts getting pitch black, and I start seeing only in black and white. I get lost somehow, but I don't need air to breathe. At some point, I get to some field of algea, and decide to keep going. Eventually, I can't see anything and have to use touch to find my way around. Finally, I get back on the shore and I'm alone. After that, I somehow get some alien artifact, and take it with me. Suddenly I can fly around, and I go to some high point on the island, where the ruins of a temple are. There's someone with me, and I tell him that I'm going to drop him off just under the temple, because I want to hide the secret of the artifact. I drop him and then go back up. The artifact becomes like a piece of chewed bubble gum, and I stick it on a wall out of sight because I hear someone coming. I talk to him, and he looks around but eventually walks away. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

161: 
All I can remember from this is being in LOTR, in a burned down castle, with two others. I walk down some dirt path, and we walked for a long time, fighting a couple things. At some point we got to some high point above a bridge, and I remember jumping down onto the bridge, and that's about all.

162:
I'm in some sort of capture the flag style game, and I have about 7 people with me, while the other team has about 20, and most of them are my classmates. We go out into a huge plain, and there are two castles. Before we even get to anywhere, the other team already has an item from the first castle. I'm the leader of my group, so I tell them to go the second castle. When we get there, the other team is close behind us, so I figure that if we're going to lose we might as well go out fighting. We hole up in some room, and I'm in front. There's a glass wall in front of me, and an entrance to the right. I have some high tech sniper rifle, with a visor that shows whatever the gun is pointing at, like in digital cameras. The other team starts coming in, but they don't see me through the glass. I shoot one through it, but it doesn't really break. The person I shot goes down, and they seem confused, not knowing where the shot came from. I shoot a second person, and they start rushing in the room. I go kinda berserk, and start shooting insanely fast and accurately. 10 of them or so fall, and I start getting shot at, while my squad members do nothing. I jump back into a corner, and take out a machine gun, and run out with guns blazing. Eventually, I'm pretty much the only one alive, and the round is finished, and everything restarts. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Having a hard time remembering all but one dream from last one, besides that one all I remember is being in a dream where I was all stressed and studying for a test that was today.

163:
I'm in some sort of gameshow, and I'm at the final round, against some other guy. The person who finishes eating 3 barbeque chips the fastest gets the prize money. We see a demonstration, and we're given time to decide our strategy. There's a large bowl full of chips so that we can practice, and I think over my plan. I try to decide whether its faster to shove all three in my mouth at the same time and chew, or to eat them one after the other really fast, almost swallowing it immediately. I think I decide to eat them one by one. <Blank> I end up in some car, driving/learning to drive at the same time. I go through some tunnel and remember going over some huge ramp, and that's about it.

----------


## Wildman

Haven't remembered much lately, but here's one from last night.

164:
I'm in a dimly lit lab of some sort, and apparently I'm hiding from someone, or at least shouldn't be in there. Suddenly, some scientist guy sees me. I talk to him and he tells me if I want to assist him in watching the results of some breakthrough experiment. I accept, but somehow find out that the first time the experiment was tried there was some horrible accident that caused a huge explosion. There is some small pebble on a pedestal, and around it three lasers. The scientist and his assistant activate the process, and the lasers all hit the pebble. There's mostly red light in the room, and slowly somebody is saying: 25 degrees, 45 degrees, 70 degrees.... etc. but I'm pretty sure that he was talking about angles instead of temperatures. After a while, the scientist says we've reached Mach 1 and everything sort of starts to shake, but overall the experiment stays stable. The room starts to shake more as the scientist counts Mach 2, Mach 3... Eventually, when we reach 7, everything starts shaking really hard, and I see a bunch of error/warning messages on the laptop controlling the experiment. I realize something's wrong, and there starts being explosions everywhere and things crumbling down from the ceiling. For some reason, we can't leave the room, so it's sort of a situation where we either die or don't. I go to some nearby corner, and try to take cover. This part's a bit hard to explain, some desktop picture appears in my view and it's really peaceful, and calms me down. I 'enlarge' it, and most of the sounds of explosions disappear. I decide to wait like this until everything's over. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

165: 
I'm playing some platformer game, and there are two missions total. Apparently I've beaten the game before, but I'm replaying through trying to get some bonuses. I'm on the second level, and to get the bonuses I have to collect all the letters to make W A R I O. I collect a few, then realize that I missed one that's invisible, and I go back a screen. I run up a ramp, and jump onto a platform theres a blue and red heart. There's some explosion and I get the letter R, then keep going fighting two bosses or so, and that's about all I remember.

166:
This dream's sorta weird, because at one or two points the dream sort of restarts, but I'm aware of it. I start out at my house, and some actor from a movie I watched last night is there. He's my mentor or something, and trains me to do different things. We go on some search for a treasure, and travel to two islands. After we land, I walk into the forest a while with him, but after a while a bunch of people appear near me, and I know I've been betrayed by him. Around this point the dream restarts, and I'm back at my house. I sort of sneak into a room, because I hear voices in there. The same actor guy and someone else are talking, and I hide behind some table. My foot sticks out though, and they see me. The actor tells me that he trained me to be invisible, and that I should've done better. After a while, we end up back at the islands, except I'm in a different place. I have a couple people with me, and tell them that it's strange how every time I start out somewhere different. After this I can't really remember much, except planning to confront the actor before he betrays me.

----------


## Wildman

One dream last night that turned into an LD  ::D: 

167:
I'm in some sort of race with the people of my school, and we all have to get to some room in a building. I don't remember much about this part, except running around on scaffoldings and stuff and going into different buildings. Eventually, I run down some stairs and see about 4 people standing there, near a door. They say that the place we have to get to is right there, but that the door won't open. There are actually two doors, one emergency door and another normal one. The emergency door looks weaker than the other one. After a while of standing around, I get pretty pissed off and start slamming against the emergency door. After a while, I'm pushing against it really hard and eventually I break it open. I see that already a lot of people have made it to the room, so I'm a bit disappointed. A friend walks up to me, and shows me that he got a pretty bad grade on a test. Usually though, he gets really good grades on pretty much everything, so I think to myself that that isn't right, and realize I'm dreaming. I jump out the window to the street, and start walking around. After a while the dream starts fading, so I rub my hands together and spin a bit. The dream stabilizes, and I keep walking. I read some sign that has a bunch of questions for kids about farming, I could specifically remember what it said this morning, but now I can't really. All I remember is that it said something about "Lounds", which I somehow knew meant pounds. There's some theater in front of me, so I walk into it. Inside, there's some guy eating popcorn, sitting on the ground. I walk into a room and there's some person with a harp in front of me, and I see that they're preparing to do a greek play. I decide to not stick around, but don't want to walk all the way back out, so I take the emergency exit. I end up in some alley, and as I'm about to jump up above the building to get a nicer view of the city, some maintenance guy jumps up and pulls me back down. He gives me a lecture about how it's not good to use emergency exits when there isn't an emergency, and I wake up around then.

----------


## Wildman

168:
This one's really short, all I remember is being in some street, looking at some game I just bought for either 40 bucks or 54, can't remember exactly. The game is The Sims: Night life, although I don't really play the sims and I'm not even sure if that's even a real expansion. Anyways, I'm kind of feeling guilty because I spent the cash I was supposed to spend buying food on that, so I just stand around for a while thinking about that.

169:
Our PE teacher isn't here, so we have as an assigment to write a full essay on use of practicing swimming. I come up with a couple reasons, like improving resistance and stuff, and start writing. Most people are not doing it at all, and after writing a page and a half some guy walks up to me. He starts drawing something on my paper, and I just sit there and laugh. After a while, I erase his drawing and continue writing, but he grabs it again and draws all over it, erasing everything I wrote. I get really pissed off, and say that I have to re-write everything now. Eventually I think I just ended up making the essay really short, and not completely finished.

----------


## Wildman

Weird, pretty deep non-lucid dream last night:

170: A distorted reality is now a necessity to be free

I&#39;m in some building, and the overall mood is pretty mysterious and gloomy. Apparently I somehow got taken here with a bunch of people from my class to try a classified experiment. The first thing I see is a board with the name of the experiment: "A distorted reality is now a necessity to be free", with the number 11 under it. There are two scientists near me, and I mention that the project&#39;s name is also the name of an Elliott Smith song, and they say that the creator of the experiment was a fan of his. I end up sitting at a table, with about 5 other people. I&#39;m sitting in one of the two &#39;main&#39; chairs, and a friend&#39;s sitting in the other. Apparently, we&#39;re going to be the main subjects for the experiment. The experiment involves creating a new reality, where we will be completely different people. The catch is that our knowledge of real world, and most of our memories, have to be completely wiped. Even though they promise that we will have amazing lives, it&#39;s still a bit disturbing. I walk around a while, and decide to go take a leak, thinking to myself that if I really do go through with it, it&#39;s probably going to be a while before I take another. I walk back out of the bathroom, and see some woman who&#39;s one of the project leaders talking to another guy. I ask them about what&#39;s going on, but they don&#39;t really answer much and seem to be observing all of our reactions. They do tell me about a couple phases of what&#39;s going to happen in the alternate reality. After a while, I talk to the guy and say something like: "So I guess that if we don&#39;t want to go through with the experiment, you&#39;ll kill us?" He just casually answers: "Obviously." I walk back to the table, and talk for a long time with my friend about whether or not we should do it. There&#39;s a box next to us, and there&#39;s two cylinders with strange patterns on the edges of them and a button on them. Apparently they&#39;re the sedatives that the scientists are going to use on us, and we&#39;re a bit freaked out about how they&#39;re going to inject us with them. After a while, I look away, and when I look back at my friend he looks a bit messed up, and he&#39;s taking the two sedatives and trying to destroy them with a large amount of... mayonnaise. The scientists start running to us, and I lose consciousness or something. I wake up in like a star wars movie, as Luke, not really thinking about what happened. There&#39;s a bunch of stormtroopers around me, and I do some roll thing to kill them. After a while of standing around though, there&#39;s like a whisper in my head and I&#39;m sort of remembering about the experiment, but for some reason I try to not think about it, afraid that they&#39;re monitoring my thoughts. I look out the window and see some other planet, and start planning what I&#39;m going to do, and the dream ends.

----------


## Wildman

Having trouble remembering much lately, so I'll just put down the couple things I can remember from last night.

At some point, I'm in a museum or something, with a friend or two. We somehow discover some way that we can 'rewind' time whenever we want, so we screw around, then just go back to not actually mess anything up. We talk about it for a while, and decide to only show how it works to a few other friends.
Not sure if this is another dream, but I end up at my house, but a pretty modified version of it. For some reason I'm suddenly really rich, and I look at the window at a bunch of people outside. They look suspicious, so I go into another room. Suddenly, I hear that they're breaking into the house, and grab the phone. I don't call anyone though, thinking that they would hear me. I hide in some place, and see a guy that apparently is with me, and he calls the secret service on the phone. Suddenly, the house goes into lockdown mode, and a bunch of metal curtains fall everywhere. Eventually though, the guys get into the room.
Last thing I remember is being in a house, near a fireplace, and being really depressed because my mom died. Apparently, there was some conspiracy with Microsoft involved, and they're killing off a bunch of people. I decide to start some sort of resistance, but know that it's going to be really dangerous.

----------


## Wildman

Weird night last night, remembered a couple parts of dreams this morning, but now they're kinda gone except for one.

171:
I'm in a really strange sort of house, and the situations a bit hard to explain. I'm sort of like in a game, and there's someone (not sure if it's a he or a she because it seemed to change a couple times during the dream) after me. At one side of the house, there are three different robots that have different purposes and can help me survive. Whenever I get near them though, the person chasing me catches up with me and pushes me away. At some point, I get to the robots without being caught yet. They go to some room, where there a bunch of controls. In one corner of the room, there's some trap that, when triggered, closes a barrier and leaves you locked in there. After a while though, we're seen and we scatter. Eventually, the robots have disappeared and I'm alone. I see the person run to the control room, and I run after him/her. As I run in though, I get caught in the trap. Suddenly, though, I realize that the robots reprogrammed it and that it isn't locked anymore. I use this chance to open the door, and run up stairs. The top of the building is collapsed, so I run up the stairs into a huge open space. There's pathways and other things floating around the air. I'm being chased though, so I run across ramps and stuff but arrive to a dead end. I reappear at the stairs after a while though, and try going in a different direction. I start walking up some floating stairs, but there's suddenly an invisible wall in front of me. There's someone next to me, that tells me we have to wait until Falcos gets here. I have no idea what he's really talking about, but I wait. Eventually, some half guy/half hawk arrives, and flies through the wall. We can suddenly pass through, and I start running. Eventually, I end up on a ship with a lot of people. We sail across the ocean for a while, until a pirate ship gets to us. I jump onto it and some fight starts, then I can't remember anything more.

Short dream I just remembered:
172:
I'm in some mountains with a group of people, and we're on a tour. After a while though, my mom and I start dragging behind. We break off from the group, and they disappear out of sight. After a while, we're pretty much lost. We're thinking that we might not survive, so we decide to look for help. We end up on a hill, where we set up tents and two flags. At some point we're waving our arms around as a signal for help, but no one comes. After a while, my viewpoint switches to that of another person, on the top of a nearby mountain that's pretty close to where we are. He looks at our camp, and sees the flags (can't remember what countries they were, but definitely not where I'm from), but he doesn't see us so he assumes everything is fine. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Had some strange nightmare last night:

173:
I'm in a small apartment, and there are basically two rooms. I'm really cramped. Behind me is the door, but it's blocked up by rubble. There are a bunch of small, flickering lights around me. For some reason, I start thinking about some rumor or whatever about how a bird had landed on a light like that, and some guy had shot it. I have like a vision of seeing him do it, then I'm back in the apartment. Part of the ceiling is crumbled, and there are stairs leading up . I take them, and end up in some huge church-like place. Everything starts getting really dark, and I stand in the stairs a while, looking around. I have a bad feeling, and look at some weird drawings on windows. I start moving around, and suddenly there's some noise my view instantly switches to a place where there's some weird face and a light. Freaked out, I back away and pass exactly where I was when my view switches, and the same thing happens. I keep going, and a bunch of other stuff scares me. Eventually, I start walking toward the other edge of the room, and wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Tried MILD again last night, didn't get an LD but it paid off in recall.

174:
I'm walking down some street, with a bag full of food. After a while though, I suddenly realize that the bag is gone. I retrace my steps, and see a group of three people, two girls and one guy, holding the bag. I go up to them and tell them that's my lunch they stole, but they just say it's theirs. I show them that my name is written on the bag, and they say that one of them has the same name. Eventually, I just grab the bag and walk into some pizza place. In there, I see my grandpa and a friend sitting down. I go up to them and tell them what happened. After a while, one person from the group arrives, and grabs a really long string that's hanging from the bag. She goes walking back out, tugging at the string. I attach it around my arm, and we start pretty much having a tug of war. Eventually, my friend gets pretty pissed off and heads into the street. We meet some cop and tell him what's going on, and he goes straighten out the three others. Out of anger, I slam one of them against a window, but no one reacts.

This one freaked me out a bit, good thing my bro isn't like that in real life:
175:
I'm at home, and my brother's really angry for some reason, I think because he lost at some game. Eventually, he seems to have calmed down but still a bit nervous. We end up playing some video game together. The game is really weird, and after a while, he starts getting pissed off. Eventually ,we burst out into a huge argument, ending in me telling him to fuck off if he's going to be so angry about everything. I go upstairs, and it's night time. I go into my room, and shut the door without turning the lights on. Just after I close it, everything is really dark and I hear a really weird voice saying something like "Grandmaaaaaaaaa". I turn around, really freaked out, and see my brother sitting on the bed, looking really weird. In a weird and angry voice, he just says: "Do anything like that ever again, and I'll throw you a beating." Woke up at that point.

176:
Can't remember much from this one. I was watching TV, and there was that old movie Conan the Barbarian on. Conan is there, and he has a statue of a bull on his chest. He looks really pissed and he's kind of yelling at himself, saying "You let the horns out!" and apparently something really bad had happened.

177:
Can't remember a lot from this one either, but here it is. I'm in this sort of garden thing, near a lake. There a bunch of plants in pots near me, and I stand there for a while looking at them. Eventually, some guy walks up to me and acts like kind of a mentor, telling me a bunch of stuff and I think talking about dreams a bit. Eventually, he tells me that I should go to an island in the middle of the lake. I sprint to the edge of the water and do a huge dive, and start swimming. Eventually, I end up near the island and there are two girls in the water, nothing really happened though. I keep swimming, and eventually get to the island, and that's all of it.

----------


## Wildman

Bout three dreams I can remember from last night, and I remember just a bit of one where I stood in front of a mirror, looking at myself and thinking I might be dreaming. I did an RC and stayed suspicious for a while, but never really became lucid.

178:
This is the one I remember the least from. At some point, I go down to see my mom and for some reason she&#39;s paralyzed, and my dad says that in five minutes it&#39;s going to be the moment that decides if she&#39;s paralyzed the rest of her life or recovers right away. It&#39;s something about whether or not her spine sinks backwards or something. Eventually, I end up outside on this really steep street, with a friend and another guy. We really want to avoid him, so we end up splitting up and meeting each other again, having escaped from him.

179: The mass murdering fish
This one&#39;s pretty screwed up, and hard to explain. I&#39;m near some lake with my mom and grandma, and we&#39;re just standing around. After a while, for some reason, I just dive in and start swimming. After a couple seconds though, I swim back to shore. When I&#39;m out of the water, we suddenly notice something moving in the water. Suddenly, some huge shark jumps out at us, then falls back in the water. We&#39;re all really freaked out, and suddenly it jumps up at my mom again, and I yell for her to get out of the way. She narrowly avoids getting eaten. We notice something weird though, we see that it&#39;s not really a shark but a whale that has only like 4 teeth left, wearing a shark mask, which is pretty screwed up. (...and writing about that just made me remember some other dream I never got around to writing down, so I will after I write these two) Anyways, we end up taking cover in a house, and I&#39;m not really sure what we&#39;re afraid of exactly, but it&#39;s something like a fish that&#39;s going around killing people, not the shark we saw earlier. My grandmother&#39;s gone now, and my brother is there instead. He&#39;s on some balcony, and seems really freaked out. After a while, we hear something at the door. We know the fish is coming, and we get really scared. We sprint downstairs to the garage, and tell our mom to quickly start the car, and we drive off. My view switches to some limousine, with some arabic guy named Mustafa in it. Suddenly, a ninja star is thrown at the wheel by the fish, and it goes crashing off a cliff or something, and I think to myself that I&#39;m going to be next.

180:
The viewpoint is really hard to explain in this one, I&#39;m not sure if I was just an observer or a character, or both. Anyways, there&#39;s some sort of bank robbery going on, and I guess I&#39;m part of it. The first thing I remember is seeing a plane crash into a balcony, and the pilot getting out alive. For a while I think I&#39;m the pilot, and I walk into a room with nothing but a sort of green pedestal in the middle of it, and it&#39;s apparently an interrogation room. Here my view shifts to some sorta unshaved, motorcycle rider-looking guy, and I guess it&#39;s me for a while. I&#39;m at the vault, and there are a bunch of lasers around. It&#39;s kind of weird looking, in the middle is a sort of room where the guards stay, and there are two corridors around it, and that&#39;s where most of the lasers are. There&#39;s a woman in the room, and she&#39;s on my side. Our plan is to impersonate guards, so that we have easier access. I jump over a bunch of lasers, but trip a few of them. It&#39;s nothing serious though, and we just say that we accidentally triggered them when more guards come. Eventually, my view switches back to the pilot, but I&#39;m not him this time. I see a bunch of armed men led by some guy, and they&#39;re searching for the pilot. They go directly in the room he&#39;s in. The leader asks him for information about the heist, and the pilot says it&#39;s right there in a disc he holds up. When the leader is about to grab it, he lets it drop and it doesn&#39;t really break, but suddenly a blueish mist appears and time stops, except for the pilot. Switch back to the motorcycle guy. I go up to the woman, and start talking to her. It&#39;s kinda weird, because time is still supposed to be stopped, except for me, and yet she&#39;s moving and talking. After a while, I see a ring on my finger starting to disintegrate, and I know that time is restarting. I think to myself that she&#39;s going to freak out if she suddenly sees me appear next to her out of nowhere, so I go back to the entrance of the corridor to not surprise her. I&#39;m not sure what happens after that, but I end up going up in an elevator, and meeting secretly in a room with some people, under the excuse of a poker tournament, to plan another heist. 
*If you understood anything about that dream, you&#39;re good.*

181:
I&#39;m in an underground cave facility, and it&#39;s essentially underwater, except for certain areas. There a bunch of people spread out through tunnels. I&#39;m swimming around for some reason, until I&#39;m in a completely underground cave. Luckily, oxygen doesn&#39;t seem to matter. Suddenly though, I see a GIGANTIC fish in front of me, like hundreds of times my size. I frantically swim away, and it sort of follows me. I swim around the exit of a tunnel, and it just stays against the wall. I go up to a floating platform where there a bunch of people, and tell them what&#39;s happening and that I have to warn everyone, and tell them to absolutely not get close to the tunnel, because they might attract it. I have a feeling though that they still are going to. I swim ahead to go warn people, and suddenly I know that the fish is loose. I start swimming frantically, and people are getting eaten behind me. I get to the last platform, where my dad is leading the expedition. I tell them what&#39;s going on just as the fish arrives. My dad and I jump over the water into a non-submerged cave, and the fish is too big to get in. Everything&#39;s pretty dark, and suddenly there are skeletons or zombies or something appearing and attacking us. Eventually I end up alone, and that&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Aghhhhhh. Read to find out why.

182:
I'm in some large auditorium with my class, and we take our seats. Some guy on a speaker says it's a new revolutionary experience or whatever, and talks for a while. We get suddenly projected into some virtual reality, where we're in a small fort and have to fight off hordes of enemies with our bare hands. At first we think they guy is crazy, because we're like 10 people against hundreds, but we figure out that it's not too hard. By punching an enemy a couple times, he disintegrates. After a while, though, it becomes more and more complicated to finish them off. Eventually, we get to a point where we have a break for a couple minutes until the next wave. I go to some place where people are relaxing, and there are three water fountains. The two on the left look decent, but the one on the right is all rusted up. I ask a friend which one is best, and he jokingly says it's the one on the right. I ask someone else, and she says the same thing, explaining that it's some blessed vitamin water or whatever. I drink a bit, and feel really energized. After a couple seconds though, I suddenly just start thinking that none of this is possible in real life, and realize I'm dreaming. I start walking off into some corridor, rubbing my hands and thinking about what I'm going to do. At that moment though, someone downstairs in real life turned on the TV REALLY loud, and woke me up.   :Mad:

----------


## Wildman

Can't remember much at all from last night, just something a black kid going to live in a white family, and another one.

183:
I'm walking in the street with my bro, and we start talking about something. We don't really get mad, but sort of argue. After a while, I realize I can travel back in time if I focus. I try it, and end up just before we started arguing. I wonder if the outcome of the conversation can change, and quickly change the subject to something else, and avoid the argument. After that, I kind of forget about going back in time and go into some building. I get into an elevator with my family, and it starts going up to the sixth floor. It starts rumbling and creaking though, and going really slowly. After a while, I feel really freaked out and feel like the elevator's going to fall. I think to myself that if I ever get out, I'm never taking the elevator again. Eventually though, we get to where we were going.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of weird dreams last night, I can mostly only remember scraps though.

184:
I'm in some cabin, and I just stand around for a while. I'm preparing for some ceremony or whatever, but I see someone walking outside, and I don't really think he was human. I was about to turn on a laser or something that would prevent people from getting in, but I waited until he got in the cabin to do it. After a couple seconds, I think he disappears though, and I start talking to someone on a forum. We get into a huge conversation about dreams and stuff, and we keep replying to each other in a thread instead of using a messenger or something. I think that for a bit I was actually thinking to myself if I'll remember all this text when I wake up, but I didn't go lucid, and I don't remember the text anymore  :tongue2: . Eventually, two or three other people post, telling us that this isn't a chatroom or something.

185: 
I'm in some jacuzi, and there's some rapids and a waterfall next to me. Under the waterfall is the pool from my old house. I go off the waterfall a couple times, and somehow end up back on top after jumping in the pool a couple times. My brother is standing near the waterfall too, and I accidentally fall into the water. The current shoots me out into the air, and I land perfectly backwards on the diving board. I yell out to my brother asking him if he saw it, and I think he says yes. 

186:
I'm not really sure if I'm IN or just playing Age of Empires 3 and it probably switches around during this dream. I have two other people on my side, and we're at war with three others. There are a bunch of mountains around us, and after a while we all have huge armies. We go to fight the others, using distractions to confuse them while we destroy their bases. Eventually, I snap back into 'realty' (in the dream), and I'm in a car on the way to the bus. I open the door, and get in the bus. It's really early in the morning, and everything is pretty much pitch black, I feel really tired, and my hair's a mess just like when I wake up. I don't really care about looking so burned out, and walk onto the bus. It's so dark that I can't see in front of me, and accidentally hit the driver's seat. He doesn't seem to care, and I start walking to the back of the bus. When I get there, I see that it's taken. I sigh and turn around, then I woke up for real this time.

The last dream I really can't remember much from, just being in a huge rugby game with my class, and tackling people like crazy.

----------


## Wildman

Recall kinda messed up with the irregular sleeping I had the past two or three days, all I remember from them is one low lucid dream where I jumped and flew around seeing how I could screw with gravity, and another dream from last night.

187:
I'm at school, and I suddenly really want to go buy a soda. I'm wondering if I have enough time to go buy it though, and my friend tells me that there's five minutes until the next class, which should be enough. I take some extra cash for some reason, and start sprinting to the closest store. I end up on the wrong side of the sidewalk, and keep running, crossing the street anywhere and almost getting run over at times. I eventually get to the store, which is somewhat different than in real life. I go to some aisle, and the soda bottles look a bit differently shaped. There's another huge bottle, which isnt even filled up to half. I don't think I end up buying anything, and just talk to some friends in the store.

----------


## Wildman

188:
Can't remember much at all from this one. It's night time, and I'm with a bunch of people near a car. Suddenly, we get attacked by a bunch of people. I get hit by two weird rectangular arrows which are supposed to paralyze me. I'm quickly put in the car, and we drive off. There are a couple of the people that attacked us inside the car, but for some reason they can only taunt us and not do anything else. Instead of paralyzing me, the effect of the arrows is now to drain my energy until I fall asleep/pass out. I stare at the attackers, trying to shake off the drowsiness and telling them that their arrows are never going to work. They just laugh and tell me to wait. I keep trying to stay as alert as possible, but eventually feel really tired and pass out.

189:
I'm in some really nice place, surrounded by hills and green plains, with my class. I have some bicycle and I'm holding a painting or something, and I start going pretty fast. Suddenly, though, I see that I'm about to fly off a cliffside, and I narrowly avoid it, throwing the painting away in the process. I go back down the hill, and a sports teacher is telling me that she's decided to give us one more endurance training session, even though we aren't in school. We aren't too happy, but don't say anything. She tells us where we have to go to, but I'm pretty confused. I ask my friends a couple times, but they only say something like that I have to stop and come back when the golden necklace is above me. I start running, and the hills change to some futuristic place, where there are a bunch of weird ramps above an ocean. I keep running, and eventually get to a huge supermarket. I see some of the others running around in it too, and many are confused about where to go. I talk to them a bit, but I still don't know where to go. Eventually, I see a hill outside where there's a parking lot for trucks or something, and decide that I'm going there then coming back to where I started. I somehow end up inside a truck, driving up the hillside. I suddenly get a view of a wire hanging from my truck getting caught in a ladder or something, and a voice says something like: "One of the most dangerous things when driving a truck is to get stuck in a ladder". I'm not sure what happens, but I end up running back to where I started, and most of the people are there. Some are arguing that they took longer because they didn't know where to go, like one of them who said he ended up going downtown and driving around in circles, then coming back. I'm wondering if I went to the right place, but the teacher doesn't say I did anything wrong. She gets pissed at the others though, saying that it's their own fault if they took too long, because it was their job to draw their own map if they were confused about where to go.

----------


## Wildman

190:
Pretty short and weird dream. I was logging onto DV, and there's a message that says something like: "Welcome to Dreamviews! Happy viewing and dreaming (If you have either the community's impact, DVDs, or crazy good vibes)" Apparently it was required to have one of the three elements to be able to have any dreams. I went over to another part of the site, where you could record audio tapes of yourself reading parts of your dream journal out loud or something about lucid dreaming. I had already one audio tape done, and I was going to do another. That's about all I remember.

191:
I'm in some gaming tournament with my family, and we're playing a bunch of french guys. During the game though, they drop a grenade on the ground and it rolls around in a circle around the table. We start yelling at them saying that's against the rules, and they say they never dropped a grenade. I start arguing with them, telling them that I saw them drop it and that it rolled around. They finally admit that they did it, and we think about what punishment to give them. We stand around a while, thinking which punishment will give us the biggest advantage. We eventually make a decision and keep playing.

192:
I'm walking down some street, and I end up in some big house's courtyard. I get near a gate, and a group of three people start walking to me. I'm suspicious of them, and I keep my distance as they start talking to me. They're part of their own small gang or something, and I keep walking as they follow me. They start making fun of me, and I insultl the hell out of one of them. He sort of laughs, as if he knew what I said was partially true. I end up in some underground place, with a ton of different rooms and ladders. I'm pretty lost, and finally some person with a list of people to look for finds me. She tells me that she's been looking for me for a while, and I think to myself that I shouldn't go messing around in the street I was in anymore.

----------


## Wildman

Weirdness.

193:
My brother and I are doing some sort of competition/challenge. The objective is to, in a limited time, travel a total of 1000 meters. It's pretty hard to explain how it works though. The whole challenge lasts about 60 seconds. You start out in a pool, and swim as long as you think you should, with the clock ticking. When you feel you've spent enough time and made enough distance, you have to grab a sort of orb on the side of the pool, and you're teleported to the inside of a plane, which you have to take off. The distance you travel in the plane is added to the distance you swam. At the end of the timer, if you're past 1000 meters, you win. We try a bunch of times, but fail and think that we should spend more time swimming, because the plane is faster in the long run but starts out slower. Some girls in the pool try to give me tips, but I kind of ignore them. At some point, my brother nearly does it, but hits a wall you have to fly the plane above, so he loses. Evenutally though, I think one of us finally wins.

194:
I'm watching a movie preview or something, and it's a mix of Willy Wonka and The Amityville Horror, which is pretty interesting... Apparently the kids are sent into this mansion with two guides, one of them being Wonka, and the guides pretty much want to kill the kids indirectly. There's one scene where we see of the kids, who is really hard to describe, I guess part of his bones are showing, so he's sort of like a skeleton, and he's partly on fire. He walks for a while, and suddenly a sort of spirit runs through a door, and runs into the kid and disappears. The fire on the kid disappears, and he falls to the ground dead. After, there's a scene where one of the guides, who looks like one hell of a treacherous bastard, is walking slowly on a tiled floor. He tells the kids to walk on the exact tiles he does. He moves three times forwards, and about twice to the right. The preview stops before any kid dies, but I know that the first one is going to go forward twice then go right, and get killed by spikes. 

195:
I'm in a slightly different version of my house, and for some reason I suddenly have a bunch of pets. I have a cat, a mouse, and an ape. For a while, I try to make the cat and the ape interact, but nothing interesting happens. The ape disappears, and for a while not much happens. After a bit though, I notice the mouse is gone, and I'm 100% sure that the cat has eaten it. I get angry, and start going towards the cat with a magazine(I feel like a bastard). It starts running off, but I hit it once, and it gets really pissed. It shows its sharp claws, and starts going towards me, trying to claw me. Every time I get hit, its like a bunch of knives stabbing me and hurts like hell. I end up running around a table, and it switches directions to confuse me, and I think to myself that it's pretty smart. Eventually, I'm not too sure what happens but I think I get away.

196:
I'm in some weird sort of like, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (AGAIN...) style place. We're having some sort of party, in celebration of having defeated an army (led by good old Arnold Schwarzennegger) that attacked us, and I think I led the defense. I go around, and pretty much everything is edible. I talk to the mayor for a while, and I think I see something in another room, and realize that the army is back. I tell the mayor, and say that if I'm not back in 10 minutes, that I'm dead and that he knows what to do. I go into a corridor, and everything goes quiet. I feel freaked out, and hide in the nearest room for a while, hoping they aren't in there. I go in, and no one's there. I eventually go back out, and end up outside my house. I don't see anyone, and suddenly hear a sort of buzzing. A flying robot comes towards me, and it has a spinning sawblade. I take out a lightsaber, and start fighting with it. For a long time, I can't do much to hurt it, and I'm just defending against the saw. I move back repeatedly, and we end up at the end of the street. I'm pretty hurt, and the robot is damaged a bit too. Eventually, I'm almost on the verge of death, and I fight back, hitting the robot repeadetly, and it falls down to the ground.

----------


## Wildman

197:
I'm in some sort of cave or cramped area, with a couple other people. The people in my class and I are on some island or something, and we've separated into two different tribes (interestingly enough, named after the tribes in Ace Ventura...) . We're essentially at war, and the other tribe outnumber and is trying to kill us. I'm watching them through a sort of window, with a blowgun that has a sniper scope. I see someone in the distance, near a cliff. Strangely enough, there's a sort of fountain nearby that is a monument to my death. I think about shooting the guy for a moment, but realize that it would incite the others to find and attack us. I'm not sure what happens, but I end up in a bus with a bunch of others. There's a moment where I have tiny stroke of thinking that I might be dreaming, then I see someone making a speech on the bus and go make fun of him.

----------


## Wildman

198:
I'm in a car with my mom and bro, and we're driving on the highway. After a while though, there's a problem and we pull over. We get out of the car, and things start getting more quiet and ominous. We look at the tire, and there's literally been a loop of barbed wire attached to it, and it's flat. No one seems to think it was done intentionally except me, and my brother says it's going to take a while to take off. For some reason though, we leave the car and end up in a sort of shed. My brother's gone, replaced by a shady guy named Elliott, but we seem to trust him. Everything's steadily getting weirder and I'm feeling pretty uneasy. We go up to some sort of key, but we have to untie a bunch of ropes to get it. While they're doing it, though, it looks as if they're not really trying, and I think to myself that I could do it quickly. The whole time, I have a weird feeling that they're waiting for me to do something and that they're plotting something. The Elliott guy has a weird smile and he keeps looking back at me, expecting me to step in. Eventually, I go up to the ropes and untie them in a couple seconds and release the key. At this point I'm not even sure if it's my mom anymore, but she walks up to me and says we only need one more key. Both of them are looking suspicious, and I'm getting pretty scared. Eventually, I'm nervous as hell and suddenly I'm told I have a present waiting for me upstairs. I thank them and go up. I walk to a closet, and open it. Suddenly, out of the corner, Elliott appears and he's laughing maniacally saying that it's more clothes, and for some reason I'm freaked out as hell. I'm not really sure what happened, and if it happened directly after or not, but I became lucid in the same setting as that dream some time in the night. I didn't get much done though, because I woke up shortly after...

----------


## Wildman

Welcome to Zombocom.
199:
I'm in a huge city, it's night time and everything is a huge mess. I'm not sure what it is exactly, but something's attacked the city and it's partially in ruins, and there are zombies everywhere. I start sprinting away from the nearby chaos, and run up some stairs. My brother appears and starts running behind me, telling me we have to go meet up with my other bro at some restaurant and have a rest stop to eat before we keep running. We run over more stairs, and get to where we want to be, but no one is there and we don't really seem to care. I think I'm with some friend now, and we look down a cliff. Under us, we see Ice Cube running to meet up with us or something, but three monsters with swords appear around him and attack him. We grab whatever supplies we can from a broken down shed, and start running. We end up in a sort of small wooden house composed of one big room divided into a couple areas. Most of the people are taking refuge there, and apparently the zombies aren't finding them here. I'm still nervous as hell though, and I refuse to sleep, even though my friend wants to. I go into the room where everyone is clustered up sleeping, and walk back out. We go up some stairs, and there's a painting on the wall, and some writing next to it. My friend starts reading it, and every time he finishes reading a line, it disappears. After he reads the four lines, which are in gibberish, everything starts going black around me and I'm alone. The image of a person appears from the painting, and floats in front of me. Apparently it's some saint talking to me, and I think he was called Saint Benedict or Benedictus or something. The fact that I'm an atheist doesn't really bother me, and I'm not all that surprised to see him. He talks to me for a while, and tells me that I'll be safe here, and tells me to sleep. Things get dark, and I pass out. When I wake up in the morning, I think everyone's alright and we set out again.

----------


## Wildman

Can't remember much from these, but here they are..

200:
I'm at some arena, and I go in. Apparently, there's some soccer match going on, and I'm the coach of a team. I see Homer Simpson in the middle, and I talk to him like he's a friend, and he tells me that he's a ref now. I go to a corner and the game starts. However, every time we score, Homer doesn't count it and gives a point to the other team. I get really pissed off, telling him that he's abusing his power as referee to make the team he likes win.

201:
It's the afternoon, and I decide to go to the movies with a couple people, two girls one guy I think. When we get there, I'm kinda pissed because they say they want to see the newest Harry Potter and I'm telling them I'm tired of seeing that and want to see something more interesting. Eventually though, we see nothing because there's some problem, and we end up sleeping in the movie theater. 

202:
I'm near some house, and there's grass everywhere. I'm not exactly sure what me and the others around me *are*, but it's not human. Either way, we like to mess around, and do so for a while. After a while though, I suddenly feel like exploring the outside world, and someone behind me is desperately telling me to come back. I refuse, and he keeps running behind me. We get to a sort of fence that separates us from a highway, and he keeps begging. I tell him that I want to find a/go back home, and I think of jumping in the back of a pickup truck. Suddenly though, he goes before me and I'm the one telling him to come back. He doesn't listen though, and walks away.

----------


## Wildman

Recall kinda shot down coming back from the break, and I haven't gotten that much sleep lately, so all I remember is a bit from last night.

203:
I'm playing Age of Empires 3 on the comp, and waiting for a game start. I think it starts, and suddenly for some reason I feel I have to go downstairs. I do so, and there are about 6 Arab guys with turbans, most with beards. I get along really well with them, and we're all pretty much watching TV and I guess they're my guests. I stay there for a while, even though I think about going back upstairs. Eventually, I do, and I see that I've lost the match. The guy who was against me thinks I don't know how to play since I didn't do anything, so he starts patronizingly trying to explain the game. He starts by saying something like: "Usually the general of the idea is to actually make units...", and I'm pretty annoyed, and think of playing against him again, and utterly whoop him because he would underestimate me and play easy.

----------


## Wildman

Good old weekend saving the day for recall, had a bunch of mostly dreaming related dreams last night, but none that were convincingly lucid, although they touched on it.

204:
I'm at my house, and there's some pretty big and fancy dinner going on with all my family. In the background, I hear the spanish song La Camisa Negra by Juanes. After a while, my brother starts talking about dreams, and I'm glad to be discussing them, remembering a dream I've had. Eventually, my brother gets up and walks away. Shortly after, I see him at the end of the corridor whispering to me, telling me to come. As I start to walk towards him, I wake up.

205:
There's a football game going on, and I'm watching it. I'm sort of transparent or like a ghost or something, so that I'm on the field but they don't see me and I can pretty much move through them. For some reason, I wonder to myself if I can control the game just by willing it, and I do. I have a player miss a pass, and another make an interception and a touchdown, and that's about it.

206:
I'm in some sort of facility, trying to escape with a bunch of people. We go through a steel door, and there's a bunch of explosions and there ends up being some sexy woman in front of me. I'm not sure if anything happens, but I end up still trying to escape before there's a meltdown or something. We go outside, and see there are guards blocking our way, but we have a plan to distract them. The guy who plays Mr. Bean arrives in a jetski or a car, and starts running into everything and causing chaos. It fails a couple times, but I 'load' each time and retry it, directly controlling the car. Eventually, it works and we escape.

207:
I'm kind of just spectating in this one, but I'm in some dark room and suddenly a bunch of people come in. I guess I'm in a Harry Potter movie, and Harry walks in with some others. I think to myself that his voice sounds way too screwed up. They tell him he's going to have to go through some operation, or else he's gonna die. He accepts, and he lies down on some stretcher. Night comes, and he's still there, and that's all I remember.

208:
I had a bunch of different dreams related to LDing which are hard to separate, so here goes. I start out in some room, where a vampire guy is trying to make some guy who's lying down fall asleep by putting him in a sorta trance, but he keeps screwing up. Eventually, I guess it works and I myself end up in some weird place, near a pool. I hear on the radio that there's some contest going on related to lucid dreaming, and that the winners will get a chance to be in some game show. Another warp, and I end up in a street with a bunch of people. However, when they walk, their feet are floating slightly above the ground. Finding this strange, I think to myself that I must be dreaming, but it's not all that convincing. It's pretty weird, because I keep trying to convince myself that I'm dreaming, but I never get that much in control. Eventually though, a cop sees me and apparently starts shooting at me because I'm getting aware, and I run at a crazy ass speed into some tunnel. I run through a wall, and somehow end up outside, and it's night time. I have a feeling someone's still after me, so I keep running. At some point, I'm like climbing a stadium like a mountain, and somehow think to myself that I can alter the dream, so that when I reach the top I won't fall into the street. When I get to the top, the whole world seems to rotate, and instead of being high up I'm in some theater, and that's it. I know it sounds really confusing, and that's because it is. So yeah I'm not sure if it was just really low lucidity, or just dreaming of being lucid.

----------


## Wildman

209:
I'm in some large building, and I get a job as a sort of guy who, every month or so, tells the result of the investments in the stock market. Every time the day comes around, I walk into a large auditorium with a weird box, which has a weird opening mechanism. Every time, I have to keep up the suspense until I read what it says inside, by slightly opening the box, then closing it again and stuff. Eventually, one day I'm feeling pretty bummed out about my job, and some guy walks out and talks to me, and we become friends. After a while, some guy comes up and attacks us, like in a game. He's way stronger though, so we end up losing, and the guy walks away. I go into a room, which is a slightly changed version of my brothers room, and it's half flooded, mainly in the closet. I see a man sitting on the bed, and he looks depressed and hungry. I go in the closet, and start fishing for these sort of edible worm-like bracelets. I get around 5, and give them to him, and he seems happy. After a while, the room sort of morphs, and there's no walls but just a river in front of me. I see a guy in a boat around where I'm at, and tell him that it's private property and that he should get off. In the distance, I see tons of people at a dock, all going out to windsurf.

----------


## Wildman

Weird dream, but I remember a bunch of details from it.
210:
I'm on my comp, playing some game. It's sort of like a mix of a strategy/board/action game, and I get to pick two characters before starting. You basically use these throughout the whole games, clearing enemies on levels until you reach Darth Vader, who you have to kill. I pick some guy who starts at Level 35, and Jesus who starts at 30. I remember picking the first one because he does a lot of damage, and Jesus because he heals. I play through the first level, and Jesus kills the last unit, so he gets 5 level ups, and becomes Robo Jesus. I think to myself that that's awesome, and now he looks like some guy with a metal mask. I'm not too sure what happens after this, but I see a short movie clip where we see the outline of a guy that looks like darth vader, but when we actually see who it is it's just a guy with a weird haircut and his assistant, discussing some plan.

----------


## Wildman

211:
I'm pretty much in the movie bad santa, and I'm, well, bad santa. The first thing I remember is walking into a store, with the rain outside pouring. I browse around for a while, and hear about these new pills or something that are being sold for a really expensive price. I somehow end up in a supermarket, and no one is there except for me and the midget (if you've seen the movie). After a couple seconds, I easily crack open the safe and we take the stuff out inside. There's cash, and also a ton of different items. There's a bunch of different computer parts, and we think to ourselves that we can split them equally and sell them. There's also the pills I mentioned earlier, and I think to myself that this is where they came from. After a bit, I turn around, and the midget's pointing a gun at me, and all I remember after that is going back to the store.

212:
I'm near a pool, and suddenly a zombie starts walking towards me, and there's a guy next to it. I shoot it, but it keeps coming and I'm freaking out. I keep shooting, and there's blood splattering everywhere, and I'm scared as hell. The guy restrains the zombie and tells me to calm down, but I don't and keep shooting. Eventually, I wake up into another dream, where I tell some people about the nightmare. I'm still kinda freaking out though, and it seems that wherever I look I see flashes of the nightmare or hear sounds from it, and that's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty long and vivid dream, here it is.

213:
I'm in some beach, and apparently where I am is supposed to be New York City, no buildings in sight though. I start going in the water, and notice a girl on the beach, but don't pay attention to her at first. I start swimming, but after a while I think to myself that I'm getting too far out, and start swimming back. A boat starts coming towards me, and stops near the shore, and I see my bro and grandpa in it, and they're apparently just driving around. I grab onto the edge of the boat, but don't get on. They're asking if anyone wants to come onto the boat, but there isn't really anyone around. Suddenly though, the boat starts with me still grabbing onto it, and I'm being dragged off with it. I let go quickly, and swim back to the beach. I talk to the girl, and immediately start liking her and we stay together the rest of the day. I think her name was something like Charlotte Descartes. At some point, she gives me this weird necklace and I kiss it for some reason. We end up in some set at night time, practicing/shooting Romeo and Juliet, and there's a cameraman with us. Suddenly, my mom arrives and says that we're going to be late for the plane, and I think to myself that I might never see the girl again. I have no clue what happens, but everything ends up being in chaos and I'm running through a destroyed city with her and a bunch of other people. There's rubble everywhere and a bunch of stuff is on fire. We run to the left, and suddenly we see what's been causing the destruction. There's some giant puma head guy, and he's pissed. Flaming boulders shoot down at us, and the only way to defeat the guy/puma is to run up a set of ramps until we reach the top, and push down on a button. We all start running, and I take the lead, sprinting as fast as I can. Eventually, I get to the top and jump on the button. There's a sort of crossword puzzle, and after pressing the buttons, the letters rearrange themselves vertically to write ACHILLES. Two symbols out of four start glowing, and I think to myself that they all need to be lit for it to work. Suddenly though, a beautiful piece of armor appears, and is pretty much burned onto my leg. It hurts a bit, but the pain is dulled. After that, a weird shaped shield appears, and it's fused onto my arm so I don't even have to hold it. I end up back at the bottom of the ramp, and realize I have to run back up and get the other two symbols lit. The others have disappeared, and it's just me and the puma guy. As I go up the ramp, there are a bunch of things that explode into smaller things that... explode. I wait for everything to stop blowing up, and make a break for the top. When I get there and press on the button, there's suddenly a list of requirements that appears for winning. About half of them I've already done, but there a bunch of ones that I find completely stupid that I haven't. The only two I can really remember is having eaten about 16 snacks (it said I had only eaten 6) and having drunk about 40 bottles of beer.

----------


## Wildman

214:
I'm visiting a school, and it's about lunch time. Not much is going on, and I see a stand in front of me. I go up to it, and there's a mexican woman selling bowls of rice soup. I order one, and sit at the stand. We get into a whole conversation, and I start drinking the soup which tastes *AWESOME*. She tells me that she doesn't really like this job, but that she's trying to go up one more social level to Creole (one of the social levels in the old colonial Spanish caste system that I studied not long ago) and then she would retire, so that she would end up at a good spot to finish the rest of her life. I think to myself that maybe I should help her by giving her some cash, at first I'm thinking about 500 bucks, then it goes to the thousands, but I get distracted by two people that arrive. They're businessmen or something, and they both order a bowl. I finish mine, and order another one, and she tells me she's glad I enjoy it, but I never end up giving her money.

215:
I'm in some sort of game, and I have two blades that are attached to chains which are fused to my arms (played too much God of War). I walk up to some platform, and a challenge starts where I have to kill some giant hawk/bird that swoops down on me. I re-fight it and easily take it down a couple times, and then my brother appears as a god instead. He starts fighting me, and I realize the only way I can kill him is by using Pandora's box. I have a trap prepared, and on an elevated platform, there's a bed in which I hid the box. I fly to it, and he follows me. I try to pull it out without being noticed, but it gets stuck and he sees what I'm trying to do. He moves towards me, and I pull out the box and open it in his face. It's an unimpressing plastic box, and it does nothing after I open it. My brother smacks it to the ground, and we start fighting for it. I kick it away as he's about to grab it, and the platform morphs into a room of my house. The box gets thrown out of the room, and we're near a stairway. The box is close to falling, between two pillars of the stair ramp. As my brother's stranging me, I kick it downstairs. We jump over the stairs and go into the dining room, still fighting for it. I grab a pen, and slam it into his chest, but it doesn't do much. Eventually, my brother gets angry/sad and he just walks off, going upstairs. I have a feeling he's plotting something, and I'm scared, but I end up going in another room where I see my parents eating. I stand there a bit, and realize my brother is coming back. I'm freaked out, and he starts walking towards me with a grim look on his face. Suddenly, before I can do anything, he yells out something like "Bliiigh!" (pronunced bl-EYE) and opens the box in front of me, and I get sucked in and wake up scared as hell.

216:
This one's pretty hard to remember and really vague, but here goes. I'm in some weird place with my bro, and it's night time. We're walking around, and suddenly we get to some camp. Napoleon is there, with his army. There's a button nearby, and apparently it'll completely destroy all the soldiers and tents in the camp, or at least mess a bunch of stuff up. For fun, my bro tells me we should press it. I'm doubtful though, thinking that Napoleon might get pissed and send his men against us. We press it anyways, and run away before we can see the result. Eventually, we come back, and everything looks normal. We press the button again, and suddenly there's some agitation in the camp. We run off, and jump off a cliff without fear, and land smoothly. In mid-air, I thought about something like it being awesome how I can just jump off a cliff like that, vaguely thinking about dreaming. We end up sitting down in an open space, and -sigh, again- Ares, the greek God of War appears and starts chatting with us. He gives us these weird sort of round cotton pillows, and each is associated with a type of thinking or an idea or something. My bro takes like three, and I take a small one. I rest my head against it, and start thinking about stuff. Eventually, I swap pillows with my bro and that's about all I remember.

*It's official. I need to stop playing God of War.*

----------


## Wildman

217:

I'm at my house, and there's a lagoon near it. I swim in it, and arrive at some house which is sorta just floating. For some reason though, I confuse it with my house. I see a cat at the door, and throw an empty bottle of water near it to scare it off. Suddenly, a neighbor comes out of the door and I realize its his house and his cat. I pretend that what I did was an accident, and swim back off. I end up back at my house, and wake up into an FA. It's night time, but I can read what I'm writing perfectly. I draw a whole diagram of the dream, drawing my house and a bridge of bodyboards between it and the neighbor's house. I write down a whole bunch of notes, and then go back to sleeping.

218:
Really can't remember much from this dream, but I remember for a few moments I was a bit lucid, but then I guess I forgot I was dreaming. Pretty much in the whole dream, I was fighting through armies in these sort of disco rooms, to get somewhere. At some point, I'm outside a building, and all around is the desert. It's around sundown, and there are some people just standing around. I see a guy, and recruit him to help me. After that, I see a girl and consider marrying her to get a better reputation or something, but never really get around to it and descend into some cave.

----------


## Wildman

Weird dream and another that was sort of an LD for a bit but I wasn't 100% aware.

219:
I'm in some school, and sprinting up some stairs, racing against someone else to get to an office and step on this square pad that's in a corner. Every time we've tried, the guy's beaten me. This time though, I take the lead and sprint in. I don't even look around, and jump to where the pad should be. It isnt there though, and a fall into a hole where there's a ladder. I grab on before falling too deep in it, but for some reason I can't climb back up. I yell for help, and the guy comes. I tell him what happened, but he doesn't seem to believe me, telling me that it's ridiculous that I could've jumped into the hole without noticing it. I don't really know what happens, but I end up some room with Harry Potter ( Again... seriously, what's up with that? I haven't seen any of the movies in months or read more than one of the books, and haven't really thought of anything related to it much) and suddenly some guy who's supposed to be Voldemort appears, and starts growing until he's about 20x bigger than I am. He has some assistant, and they attack us. There's a giant like 30 foot long spear in the room, and I use it to stab them and distract them, while Harry is just like, running away/trying to climb on some crates, and I don't really know what happens after.

220:
I'm in some sort of camp, and everyone around me looks exactly the same. For some reason, I start thinking I'm dreaming and go semi-lucid. I say semi because I thought I was dreaming, but still accepted a lot of stuff and had illogical thinking (like at certain points in the dream I was thinking to myself that this looked so awesome that I should take a screenshot of it and post it on DV). At some point, I wake up into another dream, where I'm in a room in my school, where a bunch of other people were sleeping. I think to myself that that was a sweet LD, and that maybe I can get another one. I go back to sleep, and end up back in the same dream as before, sorta lucid again. I get into a basketball game, and start wininng easily. After a while though, a guy comes and starts scoring. I try to do something to him, but he splits in two and gets cloned. I decide to go flying off, and get into this weird game-like mode where I'm lying down, both hands behind my head, and flying avoiding obstacles, and I can see a bunch of coordinates in my view. I keep that up for a while, and wake up.

----------


## Wildman

221:
Alright, this one's pretty screwed up and hard to remember. It starts out where I'm in some sort of game, and there's Predators (like the ones from... Predator...) after me. One attacks me, and I run away. I sprint and jump over a bunch of obstacles, then I'm found again, run again, and go through a bunch of different buildings until I've lost it. I'm in an alleyway, catching my breath, and I see the cloaked outline of the same one again. I get pissed, asking how the hell he found me even though I did so many things to lose him. He says he has special scanners, and I run away again. I end up on a dock with someone else, but he isn't doing much. A predator crawls towards me, and I shoot the hell out of it with a machine gun and it dies. A few more do the same, and die the same way. Suddenly, I realize I have no more ammo and take out some futuristic shotgun. I charge it, and a predator slowly moves towards me. When it gets close, it blow it up in one shot. After that, I'm not sure if this is a new dream or not, but I end up in a completely different setting. I'm in a wide field with about 10 others, and it's night time. The perspective is kinda weird, because at times I'm 'living' it and at times I'm reading the story from a book, kinda like I'm reliving scenes that I read in the book if that makes any sense. Anyways, a zombie/vampire woman arrives, and apparently she's the leader of them all and this is like the last hope of stopping her. We charge and a huge fight breaks out with crazy weapons. One guy has something like a giant pen, and when he pushes a button on it a 'blade' (the point of the pen..) comes out, so it seems like a pretty tricky weapon. I rush at the woman but she throws me off easily, and the fight lasts for a while. Evenutally, I grab a huge heavy chair, and throw it onto her. Apparently it weakens her, and she's struggling on the ground to get it off. We take the opportunity and charge. Suddenly, though, out of nowhere her partner or assistant or something, also a vampire/zombie, named King I think runs out and starts fighting us. He reaches for her and kisses her, and we suddenly know that we're doomed. <Zoom out to me reading the book> I see a bunch of pictures of King, explaining how his body can adapt to many different forms. I read a short text, saying something like: "On that day, 57 brave humans fought for the freedom of mankind, but failed and the world was doomed. By kissing <name of the woman>, the queen, King's adaptable body morphed, and the power of both of them was combined into one unstoppable beast." After that, all I remember is looking at an animated picture, showing how King's skeleton could transform.

----------


## Wildman

Another dream related to games...

222: I'm in some ancient ruins, and with a whole group of people. We arrive to some place where there are a bunch of platforms and rubble, and suddenly a huge dinosaur pops out of nowhere and gets ready to attack us. I try a bunch of different things, and die each time but 'load' back to a point before that. This time, I run up on the platforms, and shortly after I'm about to slip from one, but I'm only about 1 foot away from the ground. A guy pulls me back and helps me get my balance back, and tells me: "Now what would've happened if I hadn't saved you" as in to show that he saved my life, and I just answer: "Uh... I would've gotten a couple scratches on my leg from falling?" I keep going up the platforms, and eventually I'm alone. I see a pair of golden boxing gloves, and think to myself that with those I could easily knock out the dinosaur. I don't take them though, and jump into a small area surrounded by a wall. Suddenly, a statue starts talking to me, and I get a feeling that I should be careful talking to it. It tries to make a whole mathematical/logical explanation of why it's more profitable to go on the 'dark side', and eventually just turns back to a normal statue. I get to a screen where I see two pictures of myself, one where my face is all in shadows (dark side) and one where I'm in these sorta mystic robes and in light (light side..) and I have to choose one. I think to myself that I'm going to be light, then when I finish the game if I want to I'll try dark. Then all I remember is having to set out for some long journey.

----------


## Wildman

Been kinda off these last few days, but had a short sorta LD and another car half nightmare.

223:
I'm in a car, in the back seat. We're driving on the highway or something, and I see a car next on my left. I look at it, and see my brother through the window. However, my brother was also there in the car I was in. I think to myself that that's impossible, and that I must be dreaming. At that moment, we arrive at some house that seems oddly familiar, and I walk out of the car. I looked at my hands, and they're way out of proportion. I try to will them back to normal, but my fingers get extremely short. Evenutally though, everything's looking alright. I walk around for a while, and for some reason I'm indoors. There's a long ledge in front and around me, and water's dripping down it like a waterfall. I see my dad, and he tells me that this is a beautiful house, and that it's worth a lot of money. I walk through the water, and it's FREEZING and I wake up.  :tongue2: 

224:
I'm in a car again, and we're on the highway. My mom's driving, and for a while everything's fine. After a while though, the car starts turning sharply even though the road is straight. The car starts losing stability, and tips over. We hit the ground, and the car is sideways. I think to myself that another car behind us is about to hit, and that I might die. Nothing happens though, and I think to myself that I'm lucky. A cop arrives, and pulls us out of the car. He doesn't look very shocked, and he's actually pretty happy about stuff and I just talk with him for a while.

----------


## Wildman

Two dreams, but they're so short, or at least I can't remember anything from them.

225:
I'm in some sort of training camp, and I'm standing high on a cliff and someone I know is next to me. I talk to her for a while, and I look behind me. There's a sort of gigantic waterfall, but we're so high up that I can't see the ground. Apparently jumping from the cliff is one of the training exercises, but I don't want to do it because I think to myself that I'll probably barf mid air. I end up tripping though, and start falling off. I 'pause'/'load' a couple times, but keep falling off again. Eventually, I just walk off.

226:
I'm in front of my house, and there's something going on in the garage. There's a cardboard wall, and people I know are going in there one after the other and coming back out. One guy goes in there, and one of my friends start blatantly making fun of him, pretty much yelling. I tell him to calm down and that he's being kind of a bastard to the guy, but he ignores me and keeps yelling.

----------


## Wildman

Fragments Galore.

First one I remember is being in some place, and for some reason I've become a vampire. I don't do anything special for a while though, just walk around (in the daylight..) and pretend to have a job and everything. Eventually though, I end up attacking someone.
Next one I'm in math class, and I realize that I decided not to do one of the exercises for that day, and the math teacher is checking them for once. I panic, and put a mess of papers on my table to cover it up. Luckily, he passes by me. He looks over the whole class, and says he's happy that everyone did what they had to.
Last one, I'm in some sort of obstacle course. At some point, I have to scale a giant wall, and it takes me forever but I finally do. When I get on the other side, there's a beautiful view in front of me. There's a giant mosaic of Mona Lisa or something, and I see Leonardo Da Vinci climbing on it, trying to finish it. Each tile is about his size, so it's quite a job. At some point, he loses his grip and almost falls, but manages to grab onto something and hangs on.
And that sorta reminded me of some dream from a week ago, where I'm in some competition with a friend on my team. We're almost at the end, and the only thing left to do is to climb a rock-climbing wall. My friend does it in a few seconds incredibly, but when I start going up I go really slowly, and eventually sorta panic. The other teams catch up with me, and pass us.

----------


## Wildman

Whoops, just realized I had typed down "Da Vinci, Math, Vampire" on the post before to help me remember stuff and haf forgotten to delete it, it's edited out now.

Anyways, had some weird dreams last night and a nightmare that ended up turning out alright since I went lucid for a few secs.

227:
I'm in my school, but it's kinda like it's unfinished/under construction. I walk around, and some guy named Danny comes up to me. He's pretty weird, and starts wanting to sell me drugs or something. I tell him to go away, and he does for a bit, but then starts following me. I start running away, and he chases me. I run through the city, running across a roof and over a fence. And I end up at the edge of the city, near a grassy field and on a hill. He seems to be gone, and I see someone close by. I talk to that person, and explain the situation, and we start walking to wherever I'm supposed to go. After a while though, I see that the guy is coming back. I start sprinting, and I'm not too sure where the other person goes. The guy has turned into a horse now though, so he's catching up to me quickly. I'm really scared, but suddenly I realize that I'm dreaming  ::D:  . I turn around, and tell him to come on, that he can't do anything since it's just a dream. He goes at me full speed, but doesn't ram into me and just moves to the side a bit and keeps going. I look back at him, and he turns around. He starts running at me again, and I wake up. Darn.

228:
I know there's more before this, but I can only remember starting here. I'm at some party, and I'm kinda like the Hulk, except my body is like encased in stone or something. There are three rooms, and I gather everybody to tell them what happened to me. The funny thing is, when I'm telling them to come they don't seem afraid at all, and when they're all gathered they do. At some point, I start thinking I might be dreaming, but shrug it off. Anyways, I start talking to the people about what they've turned me into. Apparently, the company Virtucon (see Austin Powers) is behind all of it, and I'm trying to bring it down. I'm not too sure what happens, but I end up in a movie theater. I see a guy pointing a laser pointer at certain seats. At first, I think he's a Virtucon employee. After observing him a bit though, I realize he's a scientist trying to figure out their schemes. I go up to him, and at first he's afraid of me, thinking that I'm here to kill him. I explain to him that I'm out to get Virtucon too, and he shows me his different notes about it, and we start thinking of a plan.

----------


## Wildman

I officially hate car alarms. 
It was like 6 AM, and I can't really remember any dreams except this part, and I think I incorporated something from RL into the dream. I was in my house, and suddenly the phone starts ringing very weirdly (car alarm..) upstairs. Several times, I sprint up there but don't answer in time. After a while though, I wake up because of the car alarm sounding outside. It lasted for ten damn minutes, then finally stopped. I started to fall asleep again. Ten minutes later, it rang again.   :Mad:

----------


## Wildman

Can barely remember anything from last night, just a part of this dream:

229: I'm in some bathroom, and the whole floor is covered in a mix of wax/water/piss. So I'm kinda standing there trying to figure out what it is, because I'm surrounded by it. I take a step forward, and slip immediately, landing in it. I'm pretty disgusted, and try to get up, but fall back again. Eventually, I have to slide to the door, and suddenly a friend is there just staring at me wondering what the hell I'm doing. We don't say a word, and eventually I get out and walk around my school a while.

----------


## Wildman

230:
It's night time, and I'm walking around with my mom, and we get near some shining pool. We walk past it, and there's some nuclear radiation in the air or something, and if we stay exposed too long we'll die. She has to go do something to stop it, but I can't come with her, and for some reason I can't leave that place. So I get put into some sort of energy field, and inside there's this sort of laser. I'm already feeling pretty sick, and I press one of the five or so buttons, the middle one, near the laser. It creates a sort of purple ball of energy, and I start feeling better immediately. Apparently if I stay in the energy field, I'll be protected. I'm still worried though, and my mom goes off. Eventually, my brother or someone comes, and presses the fifth button, for maximum intensity of the laser. A really powerful looking beam appears, and I think to myself that it's way too focused and that it must be dangerous/instantly burn us if we touch it. I tell him not to get near it, but eventually he does anyways, and it just goes through him without hurting him.

231:
I'm at my school, but it's supposed to be a new one. I'm apparently the new guy, and I start talking to a bunch of people who are in my class. They all seem really cool, and I ask each one after the other their names, and write them on a paper. I can't remember any of them, except for one girl who was called Nightfall, which I thought was interesting. The weird thing is, after writing about 3/4 of the names, I throw the paper in the garbage. Anyways, I talk with everyone for a while, then I go see two or three people that I know, and they agree this school is a lot better, and that's about all that happened.

----------


## Wildman

Recall kinda crapping up lately, and I only vaguely remember part of a dream from last night.

232: I'm walking in some kind of forest, but there are clearly outlined paths blocked by walls of bushes and other vegetation. It's supposed to be some kind of maze, and there a bunch of other people trying to get out too, so I guess we're in a competition. I keep walking around and ending up at the same place. At some point, I walk in a corridor and there's a painting on the wall. I look behind it, and there's a suicide note or something. I never read it, but I get some message saying that 3 people have already found the note before me. Eventually, I get angry that I'm completely lost, and I see some guy and start asking him to show me the way out or something, but he never really answers.

----------


## Wildman

Confused mess of a dream last night, not sure if it's all in one dream or a few fragments of some.

233:
It's night time, and I'm in some hills. I walk around, and (once again...) it's kinda like I'm in a game. I'm a level 7 or so necromancer, and I come up on some plane. I get inside, and it's really strange. I get put into some large room, with nothing in it. I'm like smothered against a corner for some reason. After a while, some intruder walks in, and I set him on fire somehow, and he disappears. [Blank] I end up outside again, walking towards some city [Blank again] I'm on a horse and someone else is with me, and we're both riding to some place. We get to some sort of field, and there are two paths. I go on the right side, and suddenly I hear and know that there are tons of rattlesnakes around. I'm freaked out, but I can't turn around fast enough and get bitten by one. It hurts like hell, and my friend quickly comes to help me. He keeps repeating "You've been bitten by a rattlesnake..." to calm me down or something, and suddenly I hear another one and it bites me. [Blank] We end up a little further one the path we were, and there's the ruins of some city in front of us. For some reason, we're now completely encased in stone. I tell the guy that we might look kinda weird to the people, but he doesn't seem to care and we keep walking.

----------


## Wildman

Could remember two dreams this morning, now the notes on it don't ring a bell, so here's the other.

234: I'm in math class, and my surroundings are completely different than in real life. For some reason, we start talking about kings and I make a whole speech about them. I apparently say something negative about them, and the math teacher takes it as kind of a racist comment and gets really pissed. He tells me that I have a bad, sneaky attitude and yells at me for a while. He then gives us a test, which seems way too long, and all I can remember is looking at the back page for a long time, and seeing a huge paragraph of questions, and not being able to figure it out.

For a couple seconds I had a few mini-LDs, but I didn't really get anything done, I tried changing setting but I kept waking up before being able to do much.

----------


## Wildman

Had a bunch of mini-LDs or something, and they're all pretty fragmented, and one other dream.

235:
It's night time, and I'm hanging around my house. My brother comes up to me, and we go outside. We walk around in the street for a while, and go to the house in front of us. We just stand there talking loudly for a while, and we see some woman coming. For some reason, we think she's going to get into our house, so we sprint to it. After a while, everything gets kinda confused, and we're not sure where she is. We run into the house, and slam the door, and that's pretty much it.

236: 
Just gonna gather all the fragments I remember:
First off, I was in some sort of house, and my brother was there. He started talking to me, giving me a sort lesson about lucid dreaming, and I was sorta aware of being in a dream. At some point, I jumped a small railing into the backyard, and he told me I was still thinking like I was in reality, that I should do everything like in a dream, for example right there going through the railing instead of jumping. We end up in some field, and he's talking to me for a while. Suddenly, a guy appears outta nowhere and challenges my bro to a game of basketball, and I watch them (don't think I was too lucid here). <Blank, new dream?> I'm in some harbor, and I think to myself that I'm dreaming. I stand there for a while, trying to focus, then start walking around. At some point, I jump into the water near me. I don't really feel the temperature, but I can clearly feel the bottom of the water, and it's all muddy. I swim to some pier, and I start noticing how polluted the water is. It gets worse as I get closer, and I get out as fast I can. At some point, I turn around and there's Arnold Schwarzennegger there, and he yells out something along the lines of: "I'll show you reverse culture!", and shoots me with a shotgun. After that, I had an FA where I was talking to people about it, and a somewhat dirtier LD..

----------


## Wildman

Alright, pretty fun dream last night, went lucid for a couple seconds but then lost it, and I'm pretty tired right now so I'll be brief.

237:
I'm walking with two others near some village, and it's quiet. Too quiet. After a while, we start seeing hordes of zombies charging towards us. We have some plan and split up, and I go into an underground tunnel. I end up at the other side, in some forest with a large parking lot and some roads nearby, but it's deserted. I walk around for a while, and I see some zombies running for me. I really don't wanna face them, because I'm scared and just want to get to some bar. They get close to me though, and I think of how I'm gonna protect myself. I noticed that before the two others used these sort of chains, so I pick up two chains with blades attached to them. I'm pretty inexperienced with them, but I use them well and easily cut the zombies up. I keep running, but they keep catching up, and I'm slightly aggravated. After a while, the chains disappear, and I have to use this giant sawblade attached to a wooden handle. I eventually get to the bar, and when I get in I sit down in some room. Here's where I go lucid for a short time, just thinking if I'm really lucid of having a dream of lucidity. I lose it for some reason though, and I just end up walking out of the bar.

----------


## Wildman

238:
I'm on some other planet I guess, and near some plantation. There are two people after me, one of them similar to Darth Vader. Anyways, I'm sneaking around, trying to not be seen. Suddenly, they almost see me, and I run into one of three small caves. I lie down, and stay there for a long time. Eventually, they both leave. I take advantage of this opportunity, and get out of the cave and start looking around. I see my mom, and talk to her for a while, and she's apparently working for the two guys but kinda hates them. Eventually, I take some sort of mirror, and focus the light beams it reflects towards a star/planet, and apparently I have to go there. Before I can do anything though, Vader and his buddy arrive and I go back into the cave. They walk really close to where I am, arguing over whether or not the cave I'm in would collapse if explosives were put in it. I happen to have tripmines on me, and I come up with a sort of plan to put them in there and to detonate them when they get in to settle their bet. I get up, and start putting the explosives. However, they see me, and I run for it. Someone swoops down at me and grabs me. This parts pretty fuzzy, but I think we end up in a helicopter. The identity of the person changes a couple times too. After a while, we get to some sort of boat after flying over an ocean. I end up on some sort of cliffside, above water, with my brother in front of me. We're on separate small chunks of land, and in some sort of competition/game. We build things on our land, and for a while we're pretty pissed at each other. My brother wins, and we're not angry at all anymore. He starts telling me that he can give me advice for the next time I play this, and that he'll even help me start out, and that's it.

----------


## Wildman

Really really horrible recall lately, but at least I remembered something last night...

239: 
My grandpa's on some dock, and fishing. I go up to him, and he starts telling me that he isn't catching anything. I jump in the water, and stay underwater for a while. Everything's in a sort of green haze, but I see a ton of fish swimming around. I climb back onto the dock, and we decide to set up some net which is actually a floating block with something hanging from under it. I take it and stretch my arm as far as I can to put the 'net' the farthest possible. I almost lose it, but I grab it in time before it floats away. I then jump back into the water, and suddenly I see a huge whale passing under it. I somehow kung-fu kick it, and it gets blasted out of the water into the air, and lands dead on the dock. We're pretty much gonna eat it right away, but I stay a while thinking about it. I feel a bit sorry for it, and think to myself that I would have pitied it more if it was a dolphin, because people seem to generally like dolphins better than whales...

----------


## Wildman

Can't remember much from last night, just some parts of a dream. It was gaming oriented, again.
240: I remember walking near my school, crossing some street to go join some other people. The street seems really long though, and cars are whizzing by. Eventually, I decide to make a run for it. I stop abotu 3/4s of the way for some reason, and a car is about to hit me, but I move back like an inch away from it. I get to the other side, and end up in a FF style (although I've never played FF ironically) fight against some weird-looking people, where I keep making some wall of fire appear. I'm not too sure what happens, but I end up in some small castle, and I've pretty much conquered the whole land and I'm king. Some guy goes up to me, and he's my assistant or whatever but I have the feeling he's going to betray me and take power. We see a bunch of stuff in front of us, and take it. My assistant tells me that I should wear my crown. I check the stats on what I'm wearing, and it was something like 12 in the "Clothes" statistic, and 13 in armor. The crown has no Clothes stat, but 15 armor, so I put it on, and get ready for some upcoming fight.

----------


## Wildman

Two fragments, the second one is really hard to remember, and they're both short.

241:
I'm in some room in what I think is a military base, and there's a doctor with me and a guy on a chair. His two legs have been chopped off, and left arm is on fire. He's in pain, but we don't do anything about the fire. After a while, the doctor gets a sedative and uses it on him, it's some kind of thing that looks like a bullet, and she has him sniff it and he goes unconscious. After a while though, she suddenly starts freaking out and yelling, so I look for a sedative myself to calm her down. I find one, and use it on her but it takes a while before it starts working, but finally does.

242: 
I'm at a bottom of a cliff, and I was with a bunch of people but now I'm separated from them, I think because I fell off the cliff. Suddenly, hordes of those headhuggers from the movie Alien start appearing and charging at me. I have a bunch of guns, and use various ones. When they're bunched up, I use some weird one that shoots multiple shells. After that though, I experiment with a bunch of them, and finally take out a huge rocket launcher. There's more and more coming at me, so I blow them up where they're clustered. Eventually I end up with my back to the cliff, shooting as many as I can.

----------


## Wildman

Recalls back  ::D:  .
It would've been four, but I can't remember one from what I wrote down: Thomas Paine (Guy I did a Us history project on)
Anyways two are nightmares and I woke up freaked out / panting from them, but nothing THAT bad.

243:

Let's start with the 'joyous' one... I'm once again in a car, with my mom and dad and bro, who's driving. It's almost night time but I can see pretty clearly, and we're on some strange highway. We're in the mountains or something, and the car starts going faster and faster. We start telling him he should maybe slow down, then everything starts going insane, but I'll try to explain as best I can. We're on a road on the side of a mountain, and about 10 feet under us to the right is another road in the mountain. The car swerves to the right, and jumps down to the other road. We start going faster and faster, through a tunnel, I think hitting a car on the way. Eventually, we get out of the tunnel and there's a turn in the road. We miss it however, and go plummetting off, and start falling through the sky. The attitude of everyone in the car is kind of grim resignation, although for a couple seconds there's some blaming of my bro. My bro takes off his seatbelt, and leans down in the seat, and he starts saying with my dad that there's nothing we can do now, so we should get in whatever position we want to die in / we want our corpse to be found. I'm freaking out though, and fastening my seatbelt. I'm telling myself that I'm going to try to survive this, and start yelling out something and getting ready to hit the ground. 
...Or maybe not so joyous.

244:
I'm in some sort of barn place, and it's the middle of the night. Everything is dead still, and  a bunch of stuff I can't remember has just happened, involving death. I'm left alone there, and from the third person view of myself I get in the dream a couple times, I look really different, older, and some long bleeding cuts on my head. I have a shovel near me, and a rake. I think of a plan, and lie down, placing the rake in front of me and the shovel in my reach. The plan is to pretend to be dead from having stepped on the rake and having it stab me in the head (explaining the cuts on my head), and to pick up the shovel and attack when whoever's supposed to come arrives. After a while, a bunch of zombies arrive, and I get into some 'mini-game' where I have to kill them. I have a shovel, and I have to swing it at the zombies to take them down. I keep losing though, but after a while finally succeed. I'm not sure what happens, but I end up on some staircase and my bro's there, and he's a ghost or something, but not really alive. He says a bunch of confusing things, telling me that I'm not really alive or something of the sort.

245:
Non-nightmare of the bunch, although it's pretty gloomy.
Alright, so this one's really related to The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. I'm on a sort of canoe, and I'm there with the runaway slave from that book, Jim. We're on the ocean, and it's a really stormy night. The shore is pretty far away, but still in sight. The storm gets worse and worse, and I start thinking of turning back. When I mention it to Jim, he gets kinda angry and says that Mrs. <Something> told us to keep going until sunrise, and that she's always right. That quiets me down for a while, but the storm gets even worse and I'm sure we're not gonna make it out alive. I yell to him that we have to turn back, and convince him. The boat gets hit by a wave, and we're both in the water. He can't swim, so I swim to him and try to pull him up, but he's really heavy so he can only get a few moments to breath every couple seconds. I swim towards the shore, and after a while, evne though we're far from it, the water gets pretty shallow and we can sorta stand, but we're still almost drowning. Suddenly, in the distance, there's some sort of giant tentacle  that's holding a dog and a kid in its grip, and we have to save them because Jim knows them or something. I told him that we'll never be able to get to them though, and suddenly he takes out what seems like a pebble, and looks like he's about to throw it at the tentacle. I tell him that it'll never go far enough, and suddenly my view gets locked on the 'pebble'. He throws it, and suddenly a beautiful insect morphs out of the pebble, sort of like a bee but more colorful and larger. It flies to the tentacle, and there's a sort of flat area formed by it where a child is standing, if that makes sense at all. Apparently he's the one controlling the tentacle, and the insect goes up to him, and stings him. He writhes in pain and starts crying a bit, and I think the tentacle drops.

----------


## Wildman

246:
I'm in a classroom, and two or three friends are with me. Most of the people have left the class, but we're staying behind to organize some secret card game. We wait a while, then get ready to play. As we're about to though, someone comes back into the class to get something. We're sorta aggravated, and kinda stare at him until he gets out. We somehow end up outside in the snow, near a car. We're about to get in, and one of my friends starts talking about Canada. He says that a typical Canadian is 'this' tall, growing by a couple inches suddenly, and seemingly getting stronger. That's about all I can remember  ::|:

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of dreams last night, but I'm having trouble remembering them clearly. Pretty boring, but here's what I can remember nonetheless..

247:

I'm playing Age of Empires 3, and a lot of things are different/new. Apparently we're fighting for control of some giant crossbow, and I think the enemy has it. He gets a bunch of stuff that adds damage to it, and I start thinking that I'm gonna lose. I start seeing that my enemy is building something called The Adventurer's Guild, and I wonder what it is, starting to build it myself.

248:
All I can remember is reading some new Harry Potter book, and going through to about page 114. Throughout the stuff I read, sometimes the scene literally comes to life and I'm in it for a while, then flash back to the book, I can't remember anything specific though.

249: 
I'm in one of the 9/11 planes, the one where the passengers resisted and the plane lost control. I'm not really sure who I am in this dream, if I even act or if I'm just spectating. Everyone's in the cockpit, there's a bunch of terrorists, a pilot who's with them, and the revolting passengers. They all just kinda stand around for a while. Suddenly, I see an evil look on the pilot's face, and he presses some button that says suicide or something, and starts putting on sunglasses. The plane apparently starts crashing down, and he's planning to jump off. He doesn't get to though, because I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Can only remember one partially from last night, I wrote two words on another one, but I can't really remember it, something involving a soccer game.

250:
I'm in a game again, FPS this time. Anyways, I'm walking around and I guess I'm in a tournament. I have a bunch of guns, but I'm sort of confused about how to use them. I don't see anyone around, and finally get to some sort of warehouse. I go in, and everything is pitch black. I take out some sort of sniper rifle, and wait near a car, crouched down. Eventually, I see some person through the darkness, and start shooting. We get into a huge gunfight, each shooting at each other and dodging each others bullets. I suddenly switch weapon, to something called the "Sledge sniper rifle", which shoots some big thing that explodes when a button is pressed (right click, although at times I'm 'in' the game, others I'm in front of a comp). We keep duking it out, and hardly hurting each other. Finally, I shoot out another shell and it lands right in front of the guy. I detonate it, and he dies. Suddenly, all the lights go on, and I wake up shortly after.

----------


## Wildman

Hard some weird dreams last night, hard to separate them because I'm not sure if it's just a continuation of one or not.

251:
First of the things I remember is being in some field, and in the middle of the crusades, most of the time my view is from above though. I have a guy with me, and about 10 horses. It's my intention to start and lead a sort of group of knights, so I'm telling people to join me and get on one of my horses. For a while though, people laugh at me, even though I think we're in the middle of a fight. They ask why they should bother to use horses when they have wild boars as mounts instead, and a couple of them get on the boars. I check the 'stats' on them, and they're no different than the horses, I never think I got around to fighting though, too bad.

252:
I'm in some sort of wooden building, and I think I'm in a contest. I have someone with me once again, and we're at this puzzle. There's another group of two people to my right, and they have the same puzzle, and they're progressing well. In front of us is a sort wall, but there are three small glass windows on the bottom, covered in mosaics so we can't see through them. I see the others have broken the middle one, and I wonder how they did that. Suddenly, I see some sort of giant crossbow contraption behind me, and mess around with me. After a while, it fires, and breaks the middle window. I crawl through it with the other person, and we end up in some storage room. There are hundreds of boxes there, and I start smashing them, finding a bunch of stuff in them, might've been money. Eventually, I climb to the top of a pile of boxes, and see a vent above me. I realize that I could have gotten to it, but I smashed too many boxes. I ask my assistant to give me a boost, and I get inside. I crawl through, and end up inside an office building. For some reason, I can change from being normal to being a sort of ghost, invisble to people and being able to move through objects. I go into someone's room, and he's preparing dinner or something. I look around for a while, and here I guess I kinda thought about lucidity, but didn't go lucid. I did, however, end up dreaming about it. In the same room, I suddenly try to summon my subconscious, and I'm like focusing really hard, giving myself a headache. Nothing happens though, and I eventually leave the room. I end up in a small clothes store, and I see two girls who are looking for me. They see me, but I quickly walk into an aisle. As they approach, I go back into ghost form. They wonder where I am, and I do some weird thing where I reach through objects, then turn normal again, so that they only see for example, my sleeves, and think I'm some British guy, and apparently it works.

----------


## Wildman

Watched Saw 2 once and a half over the past three days, so it got into my dreams last night. Problem is, I can't remember shit except for a few scenes.

253:
I'm with a bunch of people, and I guess we're in some sort of complex. It's not really that we're isolated into an area, but there's the feeling that we have to follow a distinct path. Everywhere we go seems to be some challenge designed for one of us in particular, often with their name written. I remember passing a highly decorated place, sort of like a carnival but empty. We look at a bunch of things, and move in. After a while, we get to some open area, with a bunch of small structures around. There's graffitti everywhere, spelling out the name of some woman who's with us. Can't remember her name, started with J, Jane or something. Anyways, we look around and there's some various info on her written, but nothing specific. There's some sort of pull-up bars, and she climbs on them to see something written on top. After a while, we see something that says: "<Name of girl>: Wife of <name of guy> - Wife of <name of another guy> - Wife of <name of french guy, started with De > - Wife of <name of guy>", implying she's here because she had had several husbands. Suddenly, out of nowhere, Jigsaw (from Saw) appears, and startles the hell out of us. Each of us suddenly has a sort of shield, which is really just a golden platter. Jigsaw starts throwing these grapefruits at us, and mainly aiming for me. I dodge/block a few, but finally get hit. My body shatters, and I fall to the ground, 'dead'. I realize that I can still move around and do things however, but still think I died. Suddenly, everyone starts leaving, and Jigsaw disappears through some glass wall. I yell to him, saying that I could come help him out now that I'm dead, just for the sake of not being alone, but there's no answer.

----------


## Wildman

Well, this is kind of annoying. I remember small scraps from what I know was a really long dream, but nothing's really triggering my memory of it. Guess I'll just write down the fragments.

First thing I remember is being in a classroom, and someone from my class walks up to me. He's talking in a weird way, and saying some screwed up stuff, so I start making fun of him/backsassing him, and more and more people start arriving.
Second thing is being in another classroom, where I see another person. He has some caramel popcorn, and I eat a bit of it. It's really good, so good that I think to myself that I should buy that stuff more often.
Last thing is being in a parking lot, thinking of going to see my brother or something. I open a car door, and he's already there.

----------


## Wildman

Well last night kicked ass  ::D: . Two LDs, and a few other cool dreams recalled that I all wrote a ton of notes on. Had some problems with recalling parts of the LDs though.

254:
I'm downstairs in my house, and just kinda standing there. It's early morning, and still dark. I just wait there for a while, and suddenly, after looking at the time, I get the sensation that something's wrong. I look at the time again, and realize I'm dreaming. My mom's there, and she's writing a book, I think it was called UnknownS, with the S exactly that way, about computer programmers. The front of the book boasted something alone the lines of: "Over 3000 lines of code!" Not sure what happens, but I end up in my room. Everything's pitch black, and I try some vocal commands to increase lucidity. Every time I say one, a sort of glowing light appears around my hands, and I can see for a bit, but it goes out again. I end up downstairs again, and all the lights are kinda weird. It's like the light they are projecting is being absorbed, leaving just a glow where the light source is, but leaving the room at one constant level of lighting. My mom asks me if I want her to buy something since she's going to a shop. I tell her no, and I walk outside. I go up to a wooden ramp, and think of jumping it as a start to flying. I do it, but I fall back to the ground shortly after. After multiple tries, I manage to get pretty high in the air, but never completely flying. I decide to try a different tactic, visualizing having wings. I get higher this time, but end up on land again. I'm about to try again, but my mom comes out and asks me again if I want her to buy something, and my damn alarm clock rings...
Also worth mentioning is that during the dream at times it felt like I was suddenly doing something else in another place, I think it was building a university, which might explain the blanks...
255: 
I'm in a dimly lit room, and there's a dinner table next to me, with some candles on it. I see a french guy walking around it, and singing. I suddenly realize I'm dreaming. Thinking I probably don't have that much time, I think of something to do. I see the guy, and punch him in the face to see what'll happen. There's a loud Fight Night style crunch, and he looks a bit red where I hit him. He's stunned for a moment, but keeps singing and walking around the table. I'm not too sure how this worked, but at several points in the dream I 'woke up', I'm not sure if it was in real life, then re-entered the dream, lucid again. Anyways, that happened at that point and I ended up having sex with some chick. After that, I had another re-entry, and started thinking that I might wanna watch out with those because I might lose some of my recall. I had already been losing lucidity, and around there completely lost it. I ended up outside in some neighborhood, talking to people who were telling me what I should do being lucid and all, but I wasn't.

256:
Can't remember that much anymore from this one, and there's a line of notes that aren't reminding me of anything. 
I'm in a parking lot, and I think I'm in the car with my mom, but the person with me shifts throughout the dream. I'm learning to drive, and it has a really strange feeling to it, kinda like the car is hovering. It starts raining, and the person in the car switches to a really skinny person called Germaine, based off of some flash movie I saw that I didn't really like too much. She's asleep, and the window's open. I start driving pretty fast, and suddenly she flies out the window, still asleep. I run out of the car, and she's being pushed towards the beach by the wind. I'm afraid she's going to drown, so I sprint after her. We get to the beach, and she's about to hit the water, and I yell out her name. It wakes her up, and she's surprised but thankful I saved her. Someone who's supposed to be her friend appears, and she thanks me as well.

257:
I'm at my school, but it's empty and much different, more like a home. There's an old friend of mine with me, and we start talking and catching up. He's listening to music on his Ipod, and we get to some room with a bed. I sit down on it, and ask him if he's still obsessed with rap. He tells me no, that he listens to "the shit you listen to", which I say must not be much since I'm picky with music, and he adds that now only 14% of his songs are rap. I say that that's good, and I can't remember much after that. I think he says that his dad's a cop, and I say that he's a pretty cool guy or something.

258: 
I'm in some country like Thailand with my French grandfather and some other people. We decide to go visit his old properties and home. After a while of walking, we get to some place that's completely flooded, and where only ruins remain. My grandfather cries at what has become of his property, and he starts thinking about committing suicide. We get to some lake, and here everything gets confusing and hard to remember. Two characters from a book I read appear, and start talking to us. I finally manage to convince my grandfather to not commit suicide, and he looks happy once again. 
I somehow end up at a climbing area: There is a bridge leading to the bottom of a cliff where the area starts. On both sides of the bridge are large lakes. The climbing area is basically a set of 100 "steps": Vertical bars that jut out of the cliff. There are a bunch of people on it, and I start climbing really fast. I get to the 99th step, and to reach the 100th, I have to grab on to two sort of chains, one on each side of me, and then use them to pull myself up. I'm really freaked out at this, and afraid of falling off, which is kinda strange, because at other points in the dream, I willingly jump off. Anyways, I think I manage to do this after a long while of hesitation. I then jump off the cliff, not afraid of any injury, and into the lake on the left when facing the cliff. I land in the cool water, and I'm thrilled at the jump . I stay there a while, where there are many people fishing in the shallow water. Apparently, when you catch and eat a fish, it heals any small wounds you may have from the landing. I do this for a while, and then get back to climbing. I jump off several times, and after some time passes, I see that they are setting up a climbing area "for kids" nearby. I think of checking out what it looks like later when it's finished, and go for another climb. This time though, things are different, and I believe there are 200 steps instead of 100. When I'm close to the top, I see a large censer above me. It's way out of reach, however, and there are no more steps. I have a torch on me, and I ponder what to do for a while. Suddenly, someone else arrives near me, and throws his torch at the censer, which blazes with flames suddenly. I do the same, and there is another small explosion in it, and I jump off again, into the right lake this time.

Whew.

----------


## Wildman

Not quite as exciting as last night..

259:
I'm in Paris with my class, after a plane flight I can't remember much from, and pieces of it come from 'flashbacks' in the dream. After going through the city a while, we go back to our hotel. I'm in front of everyone else, and suddenly I see three guys from the plane. I dive behind some wall, and drag some people with me. I tell them these guys were on the plane, and that some people made fun of them, especially some kid that was sitting there with a gameboy. They got really pissed, and they're now planning to rob Paris. We get a group of us together, and we start talking over what to do, but it never really gets anywhere because I think I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

::lol::  
Woke up this morning, and was so tired that I just went back to sleep, thank god for that. It got me an LD, and there's also a dream I can remember from earlier in the night.

260:
I'm in some room, that kind of shifts colors/appearance throughout the dream, but overall the shape remains the same. At this point I think it's blue. I am immediately lucid, and try to think about it for a while because I've been having some problems getting really focused and truly realizing what it means to be in a dream. I get myself to acknowledge that in reality I'm just lying down in my bed.  I'm not sure if something happened in between these two things, but the next thing I remember is thinking of summoning some girl. It doesn't seem to work at first, but after a while a bunch of people walk into the room and she's among them, and you can guess the rest. I stop in the middle of it however, because I think to myself that it'll probably screw up my lucidity. Around here, the room turns to looking much more normal and similar to how it looks in real life (it happened to be some room from my school). I decide to try an insane sprint to the wall at the end of the room, and I do so. I start running extremely fast, and I'm apparently making the sound of a jet because of how fast I'm running. A friend of mine gets in the way though, and starts talking to me. I tell him that I'm the middle of a sprint, and keep running. I get to the wall, and there's a guy there, apparently the coach of the running team. He tells me that that's pretty good, and I tell him I'll do it again because I got interrupted. I go back to the other side of the room, and now there's about 30 people seated on chairs, watching me. I start my run, and get to the wall in no time. When I get there, I do a sort of jump, and realize I can jump extremely high and float for a while. Meanwhile, the coach takes out a sign that says 30 MPH on it, which was apparently how fast I ran. I mess around with the jumping for a while, then try to get several spins in the air by tilting my body as I jump, but I don't get as much air and it doesn't turn out great. Around here I lose about 75% of my lucidity, and I end up like in front of a comp, trying to log into Windows but there's some error. I hardly realize I'm dreaming anymore, but I still have limited control. I'm forced to restart the computer, and for some reason I believe that if I can log in it'll help me become lucid again. I use whatever control I have, trying to make the computer immediately log into the computer rather than giving me an error. It works, and around that point I wake up. Damn you Windows XP!!!

261:
I'm in my school's library, at some sort of judgement thing. A bunch of people are sitting around a table, including me. Apparently, a bunch of convicts are being judged. After a while, there's some intermission. Most of the people walk out, except a few who hang around. I look at the people who are left, and somehow realize that one of the convicts is posing as a judge. I go up to some teacher, and tell him: "Didn't you say there were supposed to be only 5 judges?" He says yes, and this proves that the guy I'm thinking of is a convict. I tell him, and suddenly everything becomes chaotic. The school is being attacked by some weird things, and two of them fly at me. They're a sort of mix between giant flies and bottles, and they're completely white but occasionally turn red if I remember correctly. They start attacking me, trying to hit me. I sprint like a maniac, going crazy fast and jumping many stairs at a time, trying to escape. I get to the outside of the school, and I've run fast enough to be a few seconds in front of them. I suddenly crouch down and stop moving. The two things pass by, going in the other direction. I get up, and start running. The two things see me, and turn around, and I jump back down to the floor, and they stop going after me. I crawl through the entrance, and go out into the street. Once I'm past a few houses, I'm safe because they can no longer see me. I walk down the street, and after a while, some woman lures me into her house. She starts talking, and suddenly there's a friend of hers with her. She takes a bunch of stuff out of some drawers, and suddenly she takes out a bunch of cut off bellybuttons of people. I'm horrified and really freaked out, and I start running for the door. The friend gets really mad, saying that I'm an idiot, and I run out. The woman pursues me, and knocks me into the middle of the street. I practically get run over, and start running back to the sidewalk, but she pushes me back out. Finally, I manage to get away, and I see some guy from my school who always cracks me up because he always seems exhausted and out of it. I tell him: "Man, I feel so confused about everything...", and he answers: "Dude, that's how I feel all the time...!" After that, I don't really know what happened, all I can remember is ending up climbing onto some rooftop.

----------


## Wildman

Can barely remember anything from last, except a part of one dream...

262:
I'm in some type of MMORPG mixed with real life apparently, and I have a bunch of people with me. They tell me that the plan is to go to some place called Skull Island, and to fight hard enemies there. For some reason, I instinctively know where it is, I think maybe I had been there before in the dream. I don't say this though, and let them lead on. When we get there, the plan is that I will run forward, and take all the hits, while they stand there behind me and supposedly attack the monster by channeling their power into me, imagining that they're right next to it and physically attacking it. I'm not sure if we ever get to try it, and I know I'm forgetting a lot of stuff, but it just isn't coming back. Oh well.

----------


## Wildman

Could've sworn that I wrote notes on three dreams last night, but there are only two sets of notes on the paper, so I must've dreamt the third one..

263:
I really can't remember ANYTHING from this dream, except talking to someone about lucid dreaming, and he kept saying something about "Vowing forbidden things in an LD" being one of the worst things you can do.

264:
I'm in PE, and it's the last time we're doing tennis. As a warmup, we walk/run to the tennis courts. As we start to get there, I'm already a bit tired, and suddenly my legs go completely numb. I can barely move, and I struggle but finally get there. However, when everyone is there, it suddenly turns into a basketball court, and we start playing that instead. After the tip off, the ball is knocked towards me, but it's too high, so after jumping I only brush it with my fingertips, and it goes out of bounds. I'm a little pissed, and play starts again. I think I score shortly after, and then after getting the ball I pass it to some girl who's alone on the other side of the court where our team scores, and wake up before anything happens.

----------


## Wildman

Shitty recall these past two days, couldn't remember anything from Tuesday night being completely out of it, and last night I barely remember anything from, but here it is anyways.

265:
I'm playing the game Dead or Alive, against my bro I think, and there's a bunch of weird characters, some I think being based on avatars from this forum. Anyways, we start a fight, and I'm not too sure who I was but I think my bro took Helena for a round. I'm not sure for a while if I'm not 'in' the fight, but either way both of us are pretty confused. I try to do some reversals, but keep messing up. After a while, we switch characters and try more stuff. The area we're in each time is like an abandoned part of a city made of stone. For some reason, suddenly I start running away. I make a huge jump onto a ledge, climb up, jump up again, get on another ledge, and jump again onto a rooftop. My bro follows, and that's all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

266:
I'm watching Austin Powers '3', but it's nothing like the real one. I'm on the top of the stairs in my house, and I'm watching the TV that's downstairs, practically lying down. At some moments though, I'm in the movie rather than watching it. First thing I remember is being undercover in some restaurant, 'dating' some russian guy  ::|:  . After a while, I start thinking that that's really screwed up, and drink some sort of concoction. I somehow end up in a basement, on the ground, and it's supposed to be some prison. Switch back to being on top of the stairs. I'm still lying down, but suddenly I start becoming really freaked out. There doesn't seem to be a railing anymore, and I'm afraid of falling off, and everything begins shaking. Back into the movie. There's a group of three guys on a roof, and the cops are there. They say they haven't done anything wrong, and that they're simply being accused because the cops are racist. I suddenly arrive with an assistant with me, who looks like the boxer Oscar de la Hoya... As soon as they see us, the three guys say something to me about being an ex-cop, and they start fighting me, revealing that they really were committing a crime. Switch back to the stairs.. As everything starts shaking more and more, I finally manage to get up, and everything is normal again. I go downstairs and grab an Orangina. 

267:
I'm playing some map in Warcraft 3, but everything is kinda weird. It's all centered around some temple, but when we go up to it, it won't open. At some points I think I'm in the game again, and I see some place called Dragon Mountain, because it's a volcano surrounded by, well, yeah. I have some flashback where the person I'm playing with and I had gotten into the temple, but lost at the end, and I start thinking we need to be different characters to make it work. 

268:
I'm not really sure how this starts, but I'm supposedly 'dead' but still alive. It's kinda weird to explain, the main idea is that everyone else has either mutated into something or has died. I'm at the gates of some place, and it's snowing. I go in, and there are a bunch of deer around, but they look mechanical and they're bruised up. There's a sign that says not to touch them, but I hit one out of curiosity. I go inside, and I end up in some underground place. There are a lot of different creatures there, and I'm kinda lost. I go up to some desk, and explain what's going on and that someone told me to come here. The person I talk to says I'm a really rare case, being alive and all, and that it's going to be difficult to set up my life. He/she gives me a bunch of documents, and some advice. I turn around, and a friend of mine is there. I'm really happy to see him, especially because he's another person that isn't dead. I'm not sure what happens, but I verge on lucidity, but nothing really happens.

I had another brief moment in a dream where I almost went lucid. I was in some ruins, and suddenly just had the feeling something was wrong. For some reason, before thinking more about it, I decided that I had to jump off the elevated place I was at to the ground, and I completely forgot about becoming lucid during the fall.

----------


## Wildman

Mucho fragments/short dreams...

269:
I'm shooting a movie with some woman, but we keep having to redo one scene. Basically, she starts running towards a door, and I run to her and I'm supposed to knock her out with a hit to the head using a gun. After numerous tries, there still are some problems, although I'm not sure what. I start getting aggravated, having to redo the scene dozens of times. Eventually, for some reason, instead of using a gun I'm given a large painting. The filming starts again, I run up to the woman, and slam her with the painting. Her head goes through it, but she doesn't get knocked out, and I think we have to reshoot the scene.... again.

270:
I'm at my school, and for some reason I urgently need two mortar cannons (AoE3, anyone?). I'm told to go down to the basketball court and ask my friend for some, because he's the one keeping all the different cannons. I do so, and when I get there, he's riding on a gigantic horse, about 50 times my size. I'm not too sure why, but I get a horse myself, and it starts growing as I ride on it. It never really gets as high as the other one, however, and stops growing when it's about 15 times my size.

271:
I'm in some museum with my brother, and we're with a guide. There's no one else around, and we're looking at a box that was some water in it, and what's supposed to be a tarantula but looks more like a flat blob or something. The guide is talking to us about it's reflexes, and that it has a reaction when people touch it to quickly jump on them and attack. He says that he's going to show us, and presses slightly on it. I step back, afraid of what's going to happen. We wait a while though, and nothing does. He tries again, still nothing. After a bit, my bro decides to try it, even though I tell him it might be a bit dangerous. Still nothing. Finally, after both of them press it a bunch of times, it finally jumps up a bit, but doesn't land on anyone and doesn't move after that. The guy seems satisfied, but I tell him: "If it reacts that slow in nature, then how does it EVER kill anything." I think he gets sorta pissed off, and all I can remember after that is a fight breaking out.

That's about it, there's one other dream where both my arms were permanently broken, so I decided to get into gambling for a living, but I can't remember any more from it.

----------


## Wildman

Wrote down a bunch of different things from last night, but having a hard time remembering a lot of it.

272:
I'm in a corridor of my school, but everything's dark and apparently I'm at a boxing match. I don't act at all during the dream though, I'm just a spectator. There doesn't seem to be an audience, since I can only hear the boxers. The fight is Shane Mosley Vs. Jean-Marc Mormeck. They both start fighting, and Mosley's beating him completely with some combo where he hits him twice at the body then three times at the head, counting One two three four five out loud every time. After a while, he says something along the lines of: "Is that it? I expected more from you.." Shortly after, Mosley suddenly puts a hoodie over his head, and disappears into the darkness near a wall. The other guy is looking for him, confused, and I wake up around there.

273:
I know some stuff happens before this in this dream, but I can't remember it. Anyways, I walk into some house, with my mom I think. There's an old couple there, and they're taking some medicine. They don't seem surprised to see us there, and we talk for a while. They have some crate in a corner, and we offer to unload it for them. It's full of Harry Potter books, but they have a huge dragon drawn on the cover. After the work is done, I leave the house and go into the garage, watching TV for a while. Suddenly, I know something is wrong and my view switches to inside the house, near the kitchen door. I see a man in a black cloak approaching the old woman, and he's holding up a monitor. I think she sees him, and he holds the monitor over her head. For some reason, I have a suspicion that he's trying to frame me for a murder. He says something like: "You really should watch out, monitors kill people every day now by falling onto their heads..." and he drops it, killing the old woman...

Besides that I had two dreams, one about playing Half-Life 2 modification called GordonFreeman Mod and being really excited about it, and another one about playing basketball but losing.

----------


## Wildman

274:
I'm playing/in Counter-Strike, even though I haven't played it in years. Anyways, I'm on the counter-terrorist side, and we're taking a royal ass whooping. We're losing every round, holing up in our base and getting massacred each time. After a while, we decide we've had enough, and instead of sticking in our base, the team decides to go through a tunnel to avoid the terrorists, who are heading to our base. I tell them that this won't work unless we have a distraction, and that distraction is me. I run out, and start shooting everywhere in front of them. I get shot shortly after, but reappear where the team is. They're taking cover in the place where I have biology at school, except there's an extra door on one side of the room. I decide to 'barricade' it, and at first it seems I'm doing okay, putting ciment blocks against it. However, the blocks disappear, and suddenly I decide that barricading it involves plugging in USB keys and electrical plugs into a sheet of paper (Don't ask how they go in, they just do, there are already slots for them I think). Some guy comes up to me, and for a while we argue about whether or not this will work, but I convince him. After everything is in, a put a dozen staples into the paper, and stick it on the door, after writing "E N T E R" in different colors on it. Suddenly, I'm alone because everyone ran away or something, thinking the terrorists are coming. I run into a nearby room which separates the biology lab from the physics lab. I quickly go into the physics lab, and suddenly there are two people I know, who are actually on the terrorist team. They tell me I can't escape, because their leader has surrounded us. I run back to the biology room, and I think the door I put the 'barricade' on has disappeared. I'm about to run to the alternate exit through some corridor, but two people appear, one guy I know and an old friend of mine. We're separated by a table, and they tell me that there's nothing I can do. I do notice there are crates near the table, however. One of them starts running around the table for me, and the other guards the exit. I quickly make a move, jumping onto the crates, then, once on top, attempting to jump over the other guy. As I jump, everything goes into slow motion. I get some really nice height, and for a second think I'll make it, but when I land he grabs me. I feel weird, and apparently now I'm on their side, and that's pretty much it.

There was some other dream where I was in an inflatable swimming pool which was about half as deep as I am tall, but which was about 30 feet high. I was struggling to not topple the whole thing, and saw another person in a similar pool in front of me.

----------


## Wildman

Crappy recall lately, but here's what I remember from last night..

275: I really doubt this was an actual lucid dream, or maybe just a very low level one. Anyways, I'm in a room, and just have this weird feeling, but I'm a bit afraid to do anything. I 'realize' that I'm dreaming, and look at a door near me. For some reason, I think to myself that I've had a dream where I was here before (though I can't remember that dream right now) and that when I go through that door it will be the same place where I was in the other dream. I do so, and apparently, it is, though once again I have no memory of it. There's a stairway going down or something, and I just jump it. I land on the ground rather hard, but get up quickly. I try to fly off, not thinking at all that I'm dreaming though, and just end up jumping up and not getting much done.

276: 
Really can't remember much from this, except one part. I'm in a building, and talking to some people. After a while though, I have to take a dump and run out into the corridor, where there are stalls for some reason. I check them, but there's always some problem, they're locked or the toilets are out of order or someone's using them. After a while, someone I know comes sprinting at me, and I think he hits me, then runs off again. I walk in a circle around some wall, then go back to talking with the people I was with before...

----------


## Wildman

Having a couple blank nights lately, but at least I remembered something from last night, although weird and hazy..

277:
I'm in my house, and walk down to the dining room. It looks somewhat different, the ceiling being much higher and there were some different decorations. Anyways, suddenly, some deadly blue fly starts attacking me, and it can sting me for some reason. Apparently there was also a yellow fly, and a green and red one or something, and each person was assigned one to kill and everyone has succeeded so far except me. Anyways, the fly is on my tail and I'm sprinting away. It keeps stinging me, steadily hurting me. I'm not really sure what happens, but I end up in some sort of small futuristic fighter ship. I'm in the back of it, and there's a window and a gun there. We're flying really fast through some caves, and the fly is still following us. I start shooting at it with the gun, but it's going too fast and I miss. Eventually, some guy tells me I have to go back to the store (my kitchen) and buy Red Hulks (??) as a weapon for 400 <insert currency here>. After that, I'm really confused about what goes on. I'm not sure if it's part of the same dream, but I remember seeing a set of instruments, not sure if there was people there or not, but suddenly the drums start playing, then a whole song starts. Later on, I'm at some awards ceremony, and they're giving an award to Elvis' wife.

----------


## Wildman

Another weird dream, had two actually but one I can't remember anymore.

278:
I'm in a small room, at the bottom of some stairs, lying on the ground hurt with many other people around me. The only light is some red/orange emergency light. I don't know what happened beforehand in the dream except that we were in this same building or ship, and that aliens arrived on Earth, and started bombarding us, wiping everyone out / blowing everything up in seconds. I get up, and everyone is sort of panicked. Apparently they attacked here as well, which is why I'm injured. We somehow repelled them for the moment. I think everyone in this general area are the last people alive on Earth. We're attempting to escape to save our race, and I end up in a small rocket. We start flying up, and this part is really vivid, with the ship trembling and all. In the distance, I see about 5 other rockets launching up, and I think we're going towards one main ship. Looking down, I have a really sad feeling, and start thinking about what we're going to do now. 

Besides that there was one part of a dream where I was trying to read some code placed in front a pic of some girl, but the lighting was horrible so I never managed to read more than a few letters/numbers.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty screwed up night/morning, won't bother numbering anything since it's hard to say how many dreams it is. This morning, I wake up, and I'm thinking to myself that I should check the notes I wrote down on two dreams last night, since I don't seem to remember them anymore. I look at the paper, and it's blank  ::|: . So yeah I guess I dreamt it. Then, this morning, I decide to wake up for a few mins then sleep again, maybe to increase my chances of an LD. I ended up in a dream where I woke up in my room, except a larger version of it. In front of me was some large red... thing... which I guess was supposed to be some sort of a bed, looked more like a weird block though. Anyways, there's someone there, and he's trying to get an LD as well. I decide to go back to sleep. Some weird thing happens where when I count from 1 to 10 in my head, I suddenly feel like someone is pushing the bed to the other side of the room. I open my eyes, but no one is there. I try counting again, and it keeps happening. 
Eventually, I end up in ANOTHER dream where I'm playing/in some really, really, old mario game. Anyways, it's just moving him around over a bunch of balance beams. Everytime I fall or get injured or something, there's a 'phoenix down' from the Final Fantasy games, but it comes in the form of a broom smacking me in the face until I get up. After a while, I lose and have to begin from the start. I start thinking it might be a dream, and think to myself that I don't have to stay stuck playing this lame game. I get off the beam, and go into another room. I'm still not that lucid, though. I end up in some place where I see a friend eating lunch, and I stay there for a while. A couple times, the dream almost fades and I somehow stabilize it by focusing and not moving at all. For some reason, my friend finds that really funny, saying I do a great imitation of some guy in my class. I'm not too sure what happens, all I know is that a bunch of other friends arrive. I end up on some terrace, and apparently I'm in a larger version of my grandparents' house. There are many people around me now, and I get a bit more lucidity. I decide to try flying once again. I start jumping the ramp, but some wire holds me back and I fall. They laugh a bit, and I jump again. It doesn't quite work, and I start falling. It's a pretty long way down, and I'm feeling freaked out for a bit, thinking that I'm doing something extremely stupid if this isn't a dream... People are laughing again, and I land unhurt. I tell them that at least I didn't get injured, and that helps me prove to myself that I'm dreaming. I start thinking about testing out different senses. There are some jagged bricks nearby, and I try to press my hand against them to see whether or not I'll feel pain. It feels pretty realistic. There are some garden sprinklers nearby, and I walk into them. Once again, everything feels as it should. I end up trying to fly again, slowly losing lucidity. I do succeed though, and try different positions for it. I start flying around, but suddenly everyone starts to do the same, and I've lost pretty much all my lucidity. I almost crash into some person, and a whole race starts with people ramming each other into walls and stuff, and I wake up around there.

----------


## Wildman

Didn't get much sleep last night, did get one dream down though.

279: 
I'm on some sort of stage in a large auditorium, with a microphone and a couple people around me. Otherwise, most of the seats are filled. Apparently, I've been chosen to host the Oscars for the region I live in, and they're starting in a few minutes. I'm nervous as hell, because I have no idea what to say and I haven't been given any instructions, and this is really short notice. Panicked, I start frantically asking the people on stage what to do. They tell me to just relax, and act as if everything is normal. I see Jon Stewart, and ask him for advice on how to do it, can't really remember what he says though. I start asking what to do when the other people come out to present the nominees, and they tell me I can just leave by the door behind me. I ask them if it's not better for me to go backstage, but they say it doesn't matter. I look outside the door, and it leads to some alley and some stairs leading up to another apartment or something. I think to myself that it's going to be awkward if I keep going in and out the door though, since it makes noise every time I open it. I decide that I'll go backstage every time, and I go to check it out. There are no lights on there, so I turn them on. Apparently, there isn't really a backstage but stairs leading down to a room with an armchair on it, and more stairs leading down, sort of like a hotel. I imagine myself going to that armchair each time the people come up and being stressed out, but I decide that's where I'll go. I go back to the stage, and start thinking about how I'm gonna start it out. I don't really get beyond "Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to the Oscars" though, because the show is about to start, and I can't remember anything after that.

----------


## Wildman

280:
I'm in my house, and I get into a sort of argument with my brother. He's playing some strange platformer game, and after playing it for a while, I say that it's kinda boring. We get into a debate over which game is better: The one he's playing, or Shadow of the Colossus. I start saying that SOTC is epic, but he says it isn't fun at all, and we get upset at each other. After a while, I end up in Shadow of the Colossus, not really fighting colossi at all though, and my view switches between first and third person. <First Person> I'm on some ridge near a cliff, and I stand there for a while thinking. Eventually, I end up in a town. I go up to a small merchant's stand, where there's a guy named Ompton or Omptin. For a second, I'm not too sure exactly what it is, but I'm worried that his name sounds like Osama Bin Laden, and that this might pose a problem (in writing down my dream??). Anyways, we seem to know each other, and I ask him to give me two axes. He takes two out, but keeps them for himself. He also takes out a leather cuirass, but I'm not sure what he does with it. Apparently my task is to rescue some queen, and this is the last time I train/stop by town before setting out. He gives me a uh... blindfold to put on. It's really nothing like one however: It's a bit of rope, attached on each side to two barrels. The barrels are real-size but seem to shrink at times, conveniently. <Third Person> I put it on, but I can still see, because I'm in third person. However, I ask him how I'm supposed to spar with him when I'm blindfolded and can't see. He tells me that I don't need to when I have the Seeing Sword, and he hands me it, which looks like the sword from the game. I seem satisfied and able to see, and I start some training involving a flying ring, but I can't really recall what happens.

----------


## Wildman

Weirdness..

281:
This one's really short. All I remember is looking at the forum, and Kaniaz I think was posting about some new avatar, called the Procrastination Avatar or something. Basically, he had no avatar whatsoever. He said that he's too lazy to make one, so that he's going to keep this a month or more until he gets one from someone..

282: 
This one's pretty confusing, not sure if this is all the same dream, so much I could've RCed too as well... Anyways, I wake up in my normal room, but apparently I'm in France. I check my watch, although I don't have one in rl, and set it three hours ahead (though it would be 9 if it was France). I see my grandma, and she talks about a movie. <Blank> I end up in some strange place, many of the walls are glass, it seems like some sort of hotel/palace. Apparently now I'm some sort of agent/time traveler, so I can slow down time and go back in time, among other things. I'm not sure what my mission is exactly, but it involves killing someone, but without harming some woman, who is apparently my wife in the dream, although I don't care much about her most of the time. I get moving, and end up in some sort of restaurant room. I see a guy eating at a table, and I head towards him. I think I kill him, and then see two other people through a wall. I head towards them and they panic. I think at this point I go back in time, and end up somewhere else in the facility. I take a different turn, go in a different room, and do something, then decide to go back in time *Again*. I go back to the restaurant, and my 'wife' appears among some others, one who is my target I guess. I throw a grenade, and everything goes slow motion. It explodes, but some glass is broken and shoots out, stabbing the woman in the chest. I feel really sad and that I have failed, and I don't remember much after.

----------


## Wildman

One weird dream last night, kinda like a fake LD or very very very low lucidity because I wasn't thinking much about my actions and just doing random stuff.

283:
I'm at my old school, and there are a bunch of people I know visiting it. I'm among them, but I'm screwing around. I have some sort of jetpack and I'm supposedly 'lucid', and I keep floating around them. They're sort of annoyed, and some of them just start laughing at me. We get to some alley, and I briefly think about LDing, and that's about the biggest moment of the dream where I actually thought about it not being real. Anyways, I see some teacher, and I'm driven to convince him that this is a dream, so I start trying to do a bunch of weird things, something involving sliding on the ground. I'm not sure if this is a separate dream, but I end up at a friend's house. We go into some room, and there's suddenly dozens of people in the house. I get pissed off and tell them to get out because they weren't even invited, and one of them starts telling me to chill out and says he'll give me a puff of his joint or something if I let them stay. I refuse to take it, and tell him to get out. A whole mess breaks out, and I end up being chased / chasing people into some basement, but it's too fuzzy for me to remember much.

----------


## Wildman

Crazy mess last night / this morning, but here it is..

I'm in my room, except it's been converted into some like command center, with a bunch of computer panels and screens, and there are some people with me. We're all geared to attempt lucid dreaming, and I go to sleep. I end up in another dream, where I'm standing in a sort of courtyard that has some elements from my old school. I'm lucid for a little bit, and I try some voice commands. I'm not sure if it's now or later, but I wake up back into the other dream. They seem to know I had an LD, and they're all excited about it. Suddenly, my mom calls me from downstairs. I tell her I'm coming, but we decide to try one more attempt before going. I go back to sleep, and end up in the same place. I'm not lucid though, but in the dream the people from the 'command center' think I am or something. A sort of panel pops up in my view, and there a bunch of pictures of people, and when I activate each one, they each have a request for what I should do in my dream. I don't know exactly what it is, but apparently I have to pay more and more tokens of some sort the more I go down the list. Anyways, I move forward into this sort of tunnel. Everything gets very foggy, and I suddenly have a gun. A bunch of cardboard pictures of clowns start appearing, and eventually there are many rows of them. I start shooting them like a madman, and after that I wake up into an FA, where I write all of this stuff down as notes. I finally wake up in real life, and fall back asleep, but I don't remember much from what I dreamt about after...

----------


## Wildman

You shot me you A-hole!

284: I'm in some small town in some sort of desert with a small group of armed soldiers. I'm armed as well, and we're preparing for an invasion by some army. It's pretty much a given that we have no chance, but we're just fighting for our town. We prepare our 'defenses', and we have one or two cannons. Soon enough, the army is here, I THINK it was the Mexican army (---> The Alamo) and they had mainly muskets. We're all pretty sure that we're going to get massacred, and we have sort of a grim humor about it. One of the guys takes two artillery shells, and says that we don't need them and that we might as well give them away, pushes them, and they start rolling towards to the army. I yell out something like "No! We can reuse them to fire our cannons!" and I sprint towards them. I do some sort of slide around them and stop them from rolling away with my leg. I turn around, and the army is right there, really close to me. I grab the shells and make a run for it. They all start firing, and I dive down in the dirt. I'm hit in the lower left side of my back, and it prevents me from moving faster. The army charges, and we're getting royally whooped. We scramble, and it becomes a free for all. I start running away, and decide to surrender. I put both hands behind my head, and they start guarding me. When they look away, I make a run for it, but they stop me. I try again, but the same thing happens. Eventually it's obvious I won't escape, so I stop trying. Night falls, and now we don't even seem like prisoners. Apparently we just have to wait there until someone comes to pick us up. I walk around, and see some of my friends and people I know, glad to see them alive. Two people are playing world of warcraft on a comp, and they seem completely relaxed and happy. I keep walking, and that's it.

----------


## Wildman

Barely any recall last night, just two fragments + 1 that I wrote down one word on, but now it doesn't trigger any memories.
Anyways, in the first one I was just stressing out about some US history assignment that was due today, and when the teacher passed by me he told me I didn't do a whole chunk of what had to be done, so he got pretty pissed.
Second and last one was me browsing these forums, and looking at some sort of list. It was some list of the members with the most gold' . Apparently it meant the quality of the posts they wrote and how often they wrote them. On the top of the list was some nickname, started with A, I think it might have been something like Ashen, who had 3.03 gold per day. I was around the middle of the list, can't remember how much I had though.

----------


## Wildman

Tried MILD last night, no LD but a couple bits and pieces of dreams.

286: 
I'm in math class, and I'm looking down at some paper. I have a whole bunch of stuff on my desk, and my binders open. The teacher passes in front of me, and I suddenly realize he's giving out a test. Since all my stuff is on the table, he thinks I'm trying to cheat. He gets pretty pissed, and tells me that this isn't good at all, that there are only gonna be two tests this trimester and that cheating like this will only give me an F.

287:
I'm in a lagoon, on a makeshift raft. All around there are houses on bits of land, and I'm rowing along. I'm basically sitting on one of those round inflatable safety rafts, and it's way too small for me, so it's kinda leaning to the side. I have a weird oar, and it seems pretty small. I'm moving really slowly, because I'm not too sure what to do and because of the size of the oar. Apparently, I have to meet up with someone because I have a video to shoot with two people from my class. After a while, I end up at a gigantic pool, and I see one of the people. We start talking about what we're going to do. We start talking about doing some scene with rubble falling from the ceiling. I start thinking that it will be way too hard, but he says he could just get a shotgun and shoot the ceiling to make rubble fall down. For some reason though, we decide that won't work. After that, I think this is in the same dream, I somehow appear at my old school. Some truck passes right in front of me and the two others, and we start debating what's going to be in our video.

288:
I'm in Tokyo, Japan, and about to get on a plane with a bunch of people. We board it, and get in our seats. Everything is very roomy and high tech, and it's nearly like a private jet. I think I'm with some asian family, but I seem to know them very well and to be good friends with some kid. The plane takes off, and I have a strange feeling that something weird's going on. I'm not sure if it's now or later, but I eventually go up to a room in front of us. Inside, there's some really screwed up stuff going on, I won't go into more detail than that. I remember though, thinking something unusual: That the person in there was the antagonist in this 'story'. Anyways, there's a problem with the plane, and we have to turn back and land in Tokyo. We do so, and I get out of the plane. I walk alone in some place, and I see a japaense guy surrounded by a couple girls holding flower bouquets, and apparently they're there to tell everyone they're sorry the plane had to turn around. Anyways, after a while we can re-board it, and I'm in the same place. However, now the family has a very hostile attitude towards me, and I have a feeling something bad's about to happen, like there's a plot against me. I don't remember what happens though  :tongue2:

----------


## Wildman

Some pretty screwed up dreams, here they are..

289: 
I'm in a house, and I suddenly have some sort of dog. I put it INSIDE my alarm clock somehow, and the alarm clock itself is filled with water and transparent, so it makes some sort of mini aquarium. I'm not too sure how to stop the dog from drowning however, so I shake it around, and try to get the dog to be flat against one wall of the aquarium. Eventually, I go into a kitchen, and my brother's there with a video camera. He starts filming me, but I don't want him to and get pretty angry.

290:
I'm in my house, and playing some new racing game with my bros. I pick some weird car for the hell of it, thinking it's good. The race starts, and apparently we have to race around Paris, although the setting is actually really rural and there's no buildings in sight. It's basically a circular course, with one whole part full of grass obstacles and stuff. Whenever I get there, I hit every single one imaginable, which really slows me down. Eventually, my brothers are lapping me, and I'm pissed again and blaming the car I chose.

291:
I'm with my bro again, in some giant sort of bus, but it's extremely wide. Apparently we're uh, visiting Willy Wonka's factory, and the trip there is like an amusement park ride. We get to some tunnel where there's two separate lanes. The bus moves in a zig-zag, and we're not sure where it's going to go. Finally, it swerves to the side and goes by the right side, I think. It starts going faster and faster, changing directions quickly and everything. We can't see what's going on, because everything's pitch black outside, besides flashes of light. Eventually, we get to some gas station. Everyone's a bit annoyed though, because there's nothing to buy. We go to another one, and there's a shop nearby apparently, so we're satisfied. 
Not sure if this is the same dream, but my friends and I end up in a giant mall. For some reason, a huge fight breaks out, and it's pretty much every man for himself. Some guys grab rocket launchers out of a bag, and start shooting everywhere. I run for it, trying to make it to a tank that's in some aisle. I see a friend of mine, and for a while we agree to work together. <I know a lot more happens before this, but I don't know what exactly> I end up coming back to where I was at first, and everything is quiet. The bag is there, and apparently it 'spawns' guns inside it. I'm alone, until suddenly one guy I know appears. I was against him before, but he tells me we have no chance unless we work together against the friend I was with earlier, who's on a rampage now. We grab the bag, but realize that there aren't any rocket launchers yet, and we have to wait for one to spawn. We go near a door and a TV, and try to hide. The 'friend' comes, and we try to stall, but I don't think it works out too well, can't remember exactly though.

----------


## Wildman

292:
I'm at home, and suddenly everything starts shaking. I realize it's an earthquake, and I go for cover. It lasts REALLY long, and I have time to walk down and talk to my mom about what's going on, even though we're sorta panicked. I think we start saying that it's a magnitude 6.6 earthquake, and that it's the one that's been expected for a couple years now. I'm in a sort of basement, and after a while the earthquake finally ends. I'm not sure what happens, but I end up somewhere else in my house, and my mom's just lying down on the ground on some pillow, and tells me that it's really comfortable over here, looking a bit in shock from the earthquake. 

293:
I'm in (I guess, though I'm just an observer in this dream) the movie Saw 3 (or at least what I imagine it to be like in this dream). There are a bunch of guys there, around 25-30 years old. Among them is an asian guy, and the point they all have in common is that they each have a son, and talk about wanting to see him. I'm not too sure what happens for a while, but apparently they have an opportunity to escape, and a group of them runs for an elevator (a few people are already dead). They go down to a parking lot, and as they're about to drive away the asian guy appears with an evil grin on his face, asking them for a ride. Apparently he was 'Jigsaw' in disguise, and set all this up. One of the guys starts yelling at him and saying he's going to kill him. They both take out uzis and shoot at each other, and the asian just laughs all the while. Even at point blank, no bullet hits the other guy. The asian guy tells him that's not how he's going to die, and he suddenly reveals a painting. It looks extremely strange, with stone figures and many other things. For a bit I'm in the point of view of the guy in the car, and the images on the painting start moving. He yells, and suddenly his surroundings change completely, and he's in the middle of nowhere, some weird desert with brown dunes, and the figures are attacking him. Hallucinating, he starts shooting in every direction, and then dies. I end up talking about this storyline with someone, and I'm not exactly sure what he says, but something like "He should've known something was wrong when asian people got involved." No, I have nothing against asian people, I'm part asian myself  :wink2: 


This one's for gamers.
294:
I'm playing Age of Empires 3, and I win the match, and suddenly everything becomes screwed up. I end up in the middle of the match again, and I ask the other guy what's happening. He says he doesn't know, and I don't understand how that's possible, thinking that he's the one who caused it. Anyways, everything is really weird. The game becomes mixed with Starcraft, and there's creep covering the whole map, and the minimap can scroll beyond its limits. Also, whenever I send reinforcements, I get a bunch of cannons and extra units I didn't even ask for. Someone explains that this is to accelerate the match's pace. I'm not really sure about the rest of the dream though, but I think I won. .....again.

----------


## Wildman

Not Huckleberry Finn again...!

295:
I'm at my school, except I'm a floor where there are private rooms, like a hotel, and I'm, you guessed it, in Huckleberry Finn 2 apparently. Anyways, I'm not sure what's going on exactly, but there's a sort of panic. I only remember there being me, Jim from the book, and some other guy. Jim's in like a frenzy, and he's packing up to run away from here. I go to discourage him and run to his room, but all I see are a bunch of shaving razors on his bed arranged neatly, and he's already gone. I run out into the street, trying to find him. A couple times in the dream, it alternates from me 'reading' to being in the story, or a mix of the two. Anyways, I walk around, and decide to sprint up the hill to catch him before he gets too far. I do so, and I get tired on the way, and decide that if he isn't there, he'll be gone and I won't be able to catch up. I go up, and I don't think he's there. I go down, and there's some sort of police station, and the entrance is a hole in the ground. Suddenly, I see Jim and another guy talking. I come with them, and we go into the police station. There's some bed there, and they sit down on it for a while. I then read some passage about a guy coming up to us, and it's saying something like "Observe how good he is at trickery to get what he wants." I'm not too sure what happens, but I don't think he does much and I'm left puzzled. I can't remember much more than that, except for reading something about a "cargled (?) glow" radiating from a person.

Besides that, I have a dream where I was reading about Aristotle and how he invented some word, but I don't remember what.

----------


## Wildman

Fantastic Four, anyone?

296:
Alright, so I'm with my friends in some place with a very very slight resemblance to my old school at some points. We're in the middle of a peaceful street, but there's a public restroom there too. All four of us go in for some reason, and we just stand there and talk. Apparently we all have some powers, but I'm not sure about them. The only one I remember is mine, where I can sort of shoot out these long ropes/ribbons/sashes, one from each hand, and they join together in mid air so I can use it to pull me up places and stuff. One of my friends is wearing a gas mask, but I'm not sure why. I think my mom walks in, and wonders what the heck we're doing. She disappears though, and we walk into the street. Another guy appears, and we make fun of him and the fourth guy with us, and they walk off for a bit. Around here it starts getting hazy. For a while we just mess around, and I can kinda fly with my ropes (think Spiderman). For some reason, I fall down onto some grass. The guy with the gas mask comes to me, and I have some SWAT style helmet with glass in front of it, and he kisses the glass (???????), saying he just saved my life by helping me get back up. I'm a bit confused and freaked out, and we start walking down the street. I 'fly' around a bit using the telephone wires and we end up at the end of the street. My grandma appears, and I fly back onto the top of a telephone pole, and I'm flying in circles around it, and for some reason there's a flag of the US attached to my ropes, so it's being waved around. My grandma starts telling me that I'm damaging other people's phone lines. I look at them, and they seem pretty worn. I say that it's a small price to pay though, because I'm protecting the world.

----------


## Wildman

Woke up a few times last night and I could remember some stuff, but now barely anything. I did go lucid for a few moments, and remember trying to really think about how this was a dream and all instead of just going and doing some random thing. I tried to morph into something afterwards, but unsuccessfully, and then I woke up or lost lucidity. Besides that, all I remember is being in some street at night, hearing a Red Hot Chili Peppers song.

----------


## Wildman

Well, after 2 nights of no recall, I can remember a bit from last night.

297:
Alright, I'm not really all that sure what happened here, and if I was lucid for a short while or night. I'm in some really strange room, and there is a window pane in front of me. Behind it, in a sort of grassy enclosure, are some really strange things. The thing about them is that they're all 'split' at their 'halfway mark', that was the explanation in the dream. Basically, at the middle of their body/whatever, they change in some way. For example, the things I remember, was a poodle completely shaved on one part of its body, and the other was normal; there was also a sort of tree/cactus: the trunk was extremely small, and then the upper part of it was huge. There was also a type of bird, but I can't remember it specifically. Anyways, for a while I might've been lucid, and thought about being in a dream a moment, but I can't remember if I did anything, though I could when I woke up. So yeah, I'm not sure if it was lucidity or not. If it was, it was probably very low level.

298:
I'm in some strange game. I'm a sort of adventurer/knight with some people, exploring a dark tomb. Apparently it's the source of a horrible evil that's been consuming everything, and we're here to stop it. As we pass an endless number of doorways, things get darker and I feel weird. There is some discussion about a healer named Arya who's supposed to do something, but I don't know what. Finally, we get to the person/creature behind it all, it's some sort of vampire thing. Suddenly, something happens and I sort of merge with it and become a sort of evil flying dragon. I fly away, and go kill the vampire's assistant, having no more use for him. I get injured or something though, and 'load' back to an earlier point. This time, as I'm walking, I think about why things happened how they did.

...And I just remembered part of some dream I never wrote down

299:
I've been chosen to go on the show Survivor, and I'm standing in a line, facing some people on a beach, or at least on sand. I see two or three friends of mine, and start immediately thinking of making an alliance with them. I don't really know what happens after that unfortunately, but I think I start thinking that I might be the next one kicked out, so I start getting kinda paranoid.

----------


## Wildman

Fragments...

One dream the only thing I remember was being with a couple others making fun of some guy I know, and mimicking him. 
The other one, I was in sort of a mix of Shadow of the Colossus and God of War, battling a gigantic minotaur. There was a timer for me to kill him, and I knew exactly what to do. I stabbed him in his leg, and he leaned down. I got on him, fell off, got back on, and used him as a ramp to get up somewhere. I kinda forgot about him or he disappeared, and suddenly I had a baby or something to deliver to a king that was not very far off. I had to get past some balance beams, however, which posed a problem. I took some sort of flaming skyglider to get across, but I fell off. I somehow got back on, and sprinted to get to the king, with 20 seconds left. I think I made it.
Last one, I'm at my grandparent's, in some room. A relative of mine comes up to me, and sits next to me. I ask him how my grandfather's doing, and he says pretty bad and getting worse.

----------


## Wildman

Only one...

300!! : 
I'm playing Age of Empires 3, again. I'm getting completely whooped though, and the enemy's attacking my base, and I have little or no army. From behind though, I start making Native American clubmen, and LOTS of them. I'm trying to delay as long as I can so the guy doesn't kill my main building, and interesting enough I can read how much resources I have rather well. They're skyrocketing up, much faster than they should, and one value I particularly remember was 731 or 831 (not sure) food. Eventually, I have one shitload of clubmen, and send them swarming at the other guys base. Suddenly, I'm winning the game. His base gets completely trashed, and mine for some reason is fine, even though it was being attacked. I think I win the game, and think that even though it looked like I was lost I managed to pull it off. How inspirational.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wildman

301:
I'm watching a pro tennis match, (Rafael Nadal vs Roger Federer for those tennis fans) and my view is sort of like a flying camera. I'm not 'something' in the dream, just seeing what's going on from many angles. The game starts, and I can hear the commentators. I start wanting / thinking Nadal will win. After a while, the game is still very close, at 3-3. Nadal gets a huge chance, but messes up, hitting the net. I'm sort of angry, but then I kinda calm down and I'm just mellow about the whole thing. Not sure how it ends though.

302:
Can't remember much from this. It's night time, and I'm in a car with my parents. I'm not sure who's driving, because it switches at different points in the dream. We're on a really strange, curving road full of cracks. I think my dad's driving at first, because my mom starts criticizing him, telling him he's too reckless after we almost plummet off the road. She takes control somehow, and we go zigzagging through the path, narrowly avoiding a fall. Suddenly, we enter some tunnel  (Disney Land Tunnel?, I think that's what it was called, or Walt Disney tunnel). The whole car starts shaking, and my mom is still driving through avoiding hazards. I'm kinda freaked out, and ask her if I have to know how to drive when the car is shaking like that. She tells me yes, that she has had to 3 or 4 times in her life and that it's a necessary skill. 

There was one last dream, but I can't remember what happened, it involved an interrogation of Professor Xavier from X-men...

----------


## Wildman

Argh... wrote down a whole lot of stuff in notes about last night, but none of them are really helping me remember most of it, only a few parts... ...and I wrote really badly in the darkness, so I'm having trouble reading some stuff.

303:
I'm in my room, and I think it's early morning, around 4 AM. I get up and out of my bed, and I'm still a bit dazed. I think my dad's already awake, because I hear something in another room. I go sit on a chair, and for a second I'm sort of falling 'asleep' again in the actual dream. Suddenly, things start shaking, my vision goes blurry and there's a sort of flash of light, and I see the face of some little girl screaming or something, then everything stops. I'm pretty rattled, and think to myself that it was just something like SP because I just woke up. I get on my comp, and I think I start looking at DV. 

304:
I'm in a different version of my old room, and I get up once again, except it's morning this time. My biology teacher arrives, and starts asking me if I'm coming to a trip that's being organized in a few months. I tell him probably not, and he just kinda starts smiling.

Tried to reread some of the stuff, and part of it came back to me.

305:
I'm at a friend's house apparently, and a bunch of my other friends are with me sitting on some large stairs. In front of us is a huge garden, with a tire swing at the far end of it. For a while, I think about dreaming, but don't become lucid. One or two people go into the garden, and start playing soccer. I go inside as well, and I get hit by the ball or something.

----------


## Wildman

Weird sort of dream last night, can't remember much at all..

306:
I'm in some sort of giant puzzle/maze, and there are many other people in different places. I get into a heated argument with a friend, and we're angry at each other. After that, I'm tracking his progress, and trying to mess him up whenever I can, and I have some assistants with me. After a while, he gets to sort of a golden horn thing, and he's about to blow it, but I tell him he shouldn't do that. I had experienced what happens when you do earlier, and I didn't want him to go through it, even though I was angry at him. Apparently, something really strange happens when you do, and I think I'm 'living' a flashback of it in the dream. Basically,  you suddenly fall through a hole, and end up near some ramp, and another hole. There's some mythical nymph sorta person there, and we talk about something. I ask her how I 'fell' in here, and she tells me I didn't fall at all, but that I went up. I jump in the hole, and now I sorta get what she means. Basically when I went through the hole the first time, the whole world like reversed. Yeah, kinda (very) confusing.

----------


## Wildman

Well, last night *Kicked Ass.*
Two LDs, and one other dream, dreaming-related however and I think it was an FA from one of the LDs.

307:
Ok, the RC here is kind of strange, but somehow it got me decent lucidity. I can't remember much from what happened beforehand in the dream, but one thing I was sure of was that some japanese woman had died. Anyways, I'm sitting on a bus, and suddenly I see that woman, with a ninja star or something in her head, but still alive. I think to myself that that's impossible, because she died before, and that this must be a dream. I was on a large bridge, but there were no cars passing on it. I got off the bus and it stopped in the middle of the bridge, and during the dream it changed into a van somehow. There are a few people around, kinda just loitering. <Just gonna copy paste this part from another post> I walked up to someone out of the few people around, and casually asked: "Hello sir, you wouldn't happen to have a goldfish on you, would you?" He answered: "Actually, yes..." and took out one from his uh... pocket. He held out his hand to me, with a goldfish in it and fairly drenched in seawater. It didn't actually look all that great, the color was kinda faded. I took it, and put it in my mouth. The taste was kinda weird, but I mainly tasted the salt water. I swallowed it quickly, and the guy didn't look too shocked. In fact, he just grabbed another one out of his pocket, and swallowed it himself. Afterwards, I walked around and thought about what to do next, and tried to summon someone, but it didn't work and I woke up.

308:
A little pissed about this one, because I know a cool thing happened in the first part, and I COMPLETELY forgot it. But yeah, I went lucid somehow, and I was in some sort of apartment building. In the first part, I went out of it, did something, came back in, and now's the second part. I go back out again, leaving some of my friends in the room. I'm on the street my school's on, and I see someone sprinting up the hill. I decide to see if I can catch up with him, and start running. I start going extremely fast, and pass him. After that, I experimenting with different flying positions a bit, seeing if one keeps me more stable. I flew off, and I might've lost a bit of lucidity here. The scenery changed to some sort of jungle, and I decided to try some weird thing of like landing at high speed and making a skateboard appear under me. It actually worked, and I ended up speeding away on it. Some people appeared behind me, chasing me on rollerblades, and I pushed them back with my arm. I ended up back at the apartment, and talked for a while. I saw it was suddenly night time though, and wanted to change it, but what I was doing wasn't working. I decided to go outside and try something different, and took the quickest way out: Diving through the glass window. Didn't go too well though, it hurt quite a bit and woke me up. 

309:
Not sure if this is what I woke up into from the previous LD, but anyways I'm in a sort of Indian lucid dreaming sanctuary. It's all spiritual and stuff, and mostly everyone has these strange jewels, that can channel someone's dream and you can see what they're dreaming about by looking on the jewel while they're asleep. I'm not sure exactly how this dream goes, but I remember two main chunks of it (Not sure if it's the same dream, but the setting was very similar, very dark and somewhat similar to my school library). Anyways, in one part, I was with two or three other people, and we were trying to find somewhere to sleep, after seemingly a long time of travelling. We got put in some sort of 'aisle', and starting dozing off. After a while, though, many people were arriving, and looking for spots, and for some reason they kinda seemed like 'amateurs' to us. 

Second part, I talk about having a lucid dream or something, and everyone is like idolizing me like they have never had any, and they all start looking at me. Eventually, I fall asleep, and acutally I think HERE is when I had the LD, then woke up from it. I tell them upon awakening that I did, but they're all asleep. This part's a little weird, everything goes in "fast forward" except me, and the whole day is flashing by my eyes. During the day time, there's only like a few people around and then none at all, and they all eventually return. That's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

What the heck is with the Harry Potter dreams?   ::wtf::   ::undecided::  
Only one I can remember from last night, which is kinda shameful because I slept for REALLY long, and a bunch of dreams slipped away before I could write anything down.

310:
So I'm walking around, and there's some people with me. We go into some kind of deserted fort, and suddenly, some guy says something like: "Now, if you pay attention, how can you know that right now something bad is about to happen?" I quickly answer that two people are missing. My 'view' pans up to a rooftop, where there's one of the potter characters (Nevel or whatever I think), exchanging these sort of bolts with another (Malfoy?).They're both shooting at each other, but missing. I sort of start controlling the one on the rooftop in 3rd person. Malfoy's in a really dark place though, so I'm kinda clueless as to where I'm aiming. We never really hit each other, and I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

311:
I'm in / testing out some new shooting game. I'm in some sort of city, and everyone is hostile, except a few people who are with me. We get to some sort of lift, and I think everything goes dark for a while, then it's daytime again. I get on the lift, and start going up for a really long time. Eventually, I'm alone again, and climbing up a fire escape ladder. People shoot at me, I shoot back and they go down. I get to some wall, and climb up it, and I'm in sort of small park. There are 4 or 5 people at the other end, and they shoot at me. I get killed several times, 'loading' each time. I go up again, and do what seems the most practical: Walk up silently to a car, get in, and crash into the guys shooting at me. I think it worked out rather well.

----------


## Wildman

312:
Alright, this one's rather special. I'm in some airport, and I look to this sort of glass containment room, where there's a very sick arab man. Apparently he has some sort of new disease, and little is known about it. I start walking away, and suddenly see Bruce Willis, who opens his jacket to reveal two holstered pistols. I start thinking to myself that this is gonna be one hell of a movie, which is kinda strange. Anyways, some woman walks up to him, and apparently she's named Jane and he's Freddy. <wtfsplosion> We're at my house suddenly, and Bruce Willis and the woman are arguing, and for some reason this is much more than a simple argument, kinda like it's literally the end of the world if this keeps up. Everything starts getting dark, and I have a really ominous feeling. Just before things start getting really bad, I warp back to when it started, and apparently the whole evil force behind this is 5 flies that are flying around the table. I take out a rifle, and use my Age Of Empires 3 trademark 'crackshot attack' (I know I know...) and take one down. I shoot another, and then things start getting difficult. They start scattering. Eventually, I'm pursuing one intensely, but can't find it. Apparently, it flies into a lamp and I'm jumping up to look inside to see if it burned.

----------


## Wildman

313:
Having trouble remembering parts of this one, I know it's all the same dream but I'm having trouble connecting them. Anyways, the first thing I remember is being in a forest at night time, I think with some girl. It's pouring rain, and we might be running away for something. We take refuge in a house, which appears to be abandoned. Suddenly though, we hear a gunshot. Tom Buchanan (from the book The Great Gatsby) is in the basement, and there are a few people with him and he's killing them out of anger. I get out a gun, and head towards the stairs to try to save the people who are left. I move slowly, and apparently he hears something, and starts coming in my direction. I put my back to the wall and wait. My vision isn't first person, kind of like third person and different 'camera' views, so that helps me to know where he is. He passes by a corridor, and I move closer and put my back to another wall. I'm not too sure what happens, but I end up outside. There is a car that's on fire, and two people inside trying to get out. There are a couple other people around, and apparently we're close to escaping from the forest. There's an asian guy in the bushes, apparently he can't move, and he throws a little scrap of paper to try to attract attention, no one comes though. I wrote down more stuff, but it isn't really reminding me of anything, vaguely something about an old man / biker that raped somebody, which was what caused all of this to happen...

----------


## Wildman

Really strange dream...

314: The good, the fat, and the ugly.
I'm in a street in a medium-large city, and two men come up to me. Apparently they're criminals/terrorists, planning to rob and bomb some skyscraper. They take me as a hostage, holding me at gunpoint. They want me to call the building, I think it was a sort of bank, and say something, because apparently I have some authority there. I manage to stall and avoid making the call, and they start arguing amongst each other for a while. They start walking further away from me, and I notice a convertible near by with an open top. They turn the corner of the street, ignoring me, and I jump in the car. The keys are already in, and I speed away after a few troubles. I end up in some sort of storage building, near the entrance. A large man walks up to me, and looks slightly similar to someone I've seen before, not sure who. Anyways, he's some sort of criminal too, but small time and I'm not intimated at all. He has two others with him, one who's extremely ugly, and another who can stretch his body to crazy proportions (Think Mister Fantastic (Side note: Can't believe I had to look it up to find that was his name...) ). The guy wants to stop me, and I tell him that this is ridiculous and that we can help each other. I tell him what's going to happen with the bank, and say that if he and the two others help me out we can stop it from happening. He refuses though, and rushes towards me. Now I don't know if all three of them or somehow really weak, or I'm really strong in the dream, but I punch him out a window and he goes flying 20 feet away and lands with a crash. The other two run towards me. The stretchy guy ends up on the ground, a little stunned, and I struggle for a while with the ugly dude. Finally, I manage to toss him out the window as well, onto the porch. I'm out to run out, but the stretchy guy gets me in some sort of knot and prevents me from moving. I'm trying everything to get free, but he still hangs on. Meanwhile, the guy on the porch is getting up, and heads towards me. I free myself just in time, and get away somehow. 

That's about it for that one, I had another dream where I was getting really close with some girl I know, although I don't really think much of her in RL, can't remember much though.

----------


## Wildman

Dreams galore!!!!


315:
Alright, this one starts out, I'm in a sorta game, on a spaceship that has been taken over. Everyone is captured/killed except me, and I'm supposed to escape stealthily. There are armies of robots all over the place. I sneak past some, turn a corner, and there's like 30 of them, and they spot me. <Blank> I end up in a sort of desert-like field. There's a large radar beacon at the center of it, and a couple outposts all around. There's a huge onslaught of aliens going on, and we're about 10 humans trying to survive it all. There's a few of us at each outpost, and apparently my job is to call reinforcements. The problem is, I just have to stand at the beacon the whole time for them to come regularly. The first time around, I charge towards an outpost, with a strange laser weapon. I fiddle with it, and it shoots out two lasers. I press a button, and they both focus at one point. I get to the outpost, but it gets destroyed. A huge alien charges at me, and I use my  laser. It takes about 10 seconds of me running back and firing for the alien to finally die. Suddenly, about 5 more charge at me. Needless to say I don't make it. The "game" starts again (not sure if it's the 2nd or 3rd game), and this time I stay in the middle. 15 'minutes' (didn't actually see them pass by) later, we're still alive, and winning. For some reason though, I look at what's going on somewhere, and lose control of the radar thing, so no more reinforcements come. We get massacred. Everyone is extremely pissed at me, and ban me from ever coming back here. I join some other game, after arguing with one of the players in a channel, and after that I can't remember anything.

316:
Not too sure what this one was all about, kinda weird and fuzzy. Anyways, I'm in a city with someone, and apparently we're in the future. Everything is kinda strange, it all looks normal, or even kinda medieval, but still futuristic somehow. The ground is dirt, and everything seems a little isolated from the rest of the world. We have a conversation about what's going on, apparently I'm not really supposed to be here or in this time period. He shows me a piece of paper with some runes inscribed into it, and I think he calls me an Earthling, as if they're pretty rare. We walk into a bar, and there's a Wanted poster inside. After sitting around for a while, I tell him we need to leave in a hurry, thinking that someone's coming for us. We walk pass two men on our way out, led by one 
blonde guy. They're supposed to be the ones searching for us. We walk into the bar shortly after to see what's happening, then back out again, afraid of being seen. I end up alone in the street, and someone walks up to me, apparently wanting help. Apparently, (I'm using the word Apparently too much, apparently) he's from another world, Arcadia, and confused. He takes out a futuristic map, and I look at it, and it's pretty beautiful, with light flashing from it and the locations on it constantly changing. However, I can't help out the guy, because he's speaking in an unknown language, and he gets pretty angry. 

317: No prejudices intended or held.
I'm in some sort of maze of rocks, and I come to a clearing. There's a Jewish man (but at times I thinks Sean Penn too??) there, and he's being attacked by two men with guns. I take out a gun, and kill one, and the other starts running into a mansion. The man thanks me for saving him, and starts following me around as a servant to repay his debt. I tell him to wait here, and head into the mansion. There's a long corridor, and I get into a short firefight with the guy, and kill him. Everything is pretty vivid here, as I walk forward. There's an Arrowhead water bottle on the floor, and suddenly a woman behind a barricade starts shooting at me, then taking cover. I get behind a wall, and she taunts me, telling me to go ahead and try to move forward. I kick the water bottle, it ricochets off the wall and into the room where she is. She laughs, and I charge. I get hit by a couple bullets, but sprint onwards. I get to the barricade, she pops out, and I shoot at her. After getting hit a couple times, she says that she gives up and that I've beaten her, and asks if I'd like to sleep with her tonight. I agree, wanting to go ahead and do it now. It doesn't happen though, because I end up on a sort of ship, with some guy I apparently know, and that works in the mafia or something. The Jewish guy is still with me, and I come up to him, tell him that he doesn't have to follow me around like this, and give him some money. He's shocked that I would give him cash like that, and very thankful. I talk business with the other guy for a while, and end up on ANOTHER ship. Everything is quiet, too quiet. I ask where the Mexican workers he hired are, and he says they should be starting up the motor. We walk to the other side of the boat, and are suddenly surrounded by Macquiao (??, just know that's what they're called for some reason) Indians, with bows. They start aiming at us, and for a second I think it's all over. I'm not sure if it's me or the guy with me, but one of us busts out a gun. Everything goes slow mo, and the leader of them is shot. For some reason, none of them are shooting their arrows. They get killed, and that's about it.

318:
Lots of things I'm not sure about in this dream. Apparently, a friend of mine is Batman, and I'm out to rescue him after he's been captured. I'm on a rooftop, and there's a sort of lift nearby. I push a button, and it comes down. However, ON the lift, is a whole apartment. 
There's some sort of laser gun nearby as well. There's a small switch on the door, and I turn it, taking off the lock. I then use the laser gun to blast into the apartment. There's a bed and a TV, which I may have watched. At some point, I go back onto the rooftop. Suddenly, I'm fighting alongside another guy, both of us with rifles, trying to kill some mutated woman. She has superhuman strength, and sends me reeling after a hard hit. I'm down for a while, almost unconscious. The other guy keeps fighting fiercely, and gets her injured. Finally, she's almost dead, but she hits him and he falls to the ground. She gets shrunken, and turned into a Starcraft zergling. The guy yells out: "FRIED ZERGLING!!!", which apparently meant he wanted me to finish her off. I get up, hurt, and fire. I hit her, and she turns to ashes. Later on, I have Spider-man style webslinging, and I swing to a mountain of containers, all with Coca-Cola cans inside. Thirsty, I open a container and take one. I feel bad about stealing it though, so I leave a dollar bill inside. 

319:
I'm at some girl's house, with about 4 other people. Apparently, the house is completely isolated, in the middle of the woods. For some reason, my grandma is living there. It's the afternoon, and we're all sitting around for a while. We're kinda bored, and suddenly the girl tells me I should go get firewood for tonight. It's apparent that that's not why she's really sending me out: She wants to get me alone. I'm annoyed and a little freaked out at the thought, because I really don't like her. I go into the house, and my grandma's sleeping in a GIGANTIC bed. I have to walk over her to get to the other side of the house, and she wakes up and isn't happy. I end up in a living room with a fireplace, and a glass door leading outside.  I open it, and walk out, alone. I hide behind a wall, and time passes by. I hear my parents inside, and I think at some part I had talked to them and told them what was going on, so they had some idea of my plan. Anyways, they're kinda looking for me, but suspecting that I'm trying to stay away from the girl. An 'hour' passes and it's practically night time. I hear the girl inside, enraged, yelling and asking where I am. I don't move, and I'm not too sure what happens.
...Just all of the notes I wrote on it, and one thing says "Parents mental"... Maybe the part with my parents wasn't exactly that. I think they might've actually gotten REALLY pissed at me, but I can't remember well enough to be sure.

Wrote down a few words about two more dreams, but they aren't triggering any memories. One thing about a list of 8 things seems vaguely familiar, but not enough for me to remember anything.


Whew...

----------


## Wildman

Didn't have any recall the night before this, which sucks because I slept a long time. Anyways, two dreams from last night.

320:
This one's pretty sweet, but really strange. Anyways, I've somehow morphed into a sort of undead dragon (Warcraft 3...), and I'm flying around and above a city that has a river going through it. I end up above an ocean, near the same city. <I'm not sure exactly of the order things here, but I think this is what happens> I end up in a bar, in human form, and suddenly there's an earthquake. I take cover in a corner where there's Mick Jagger (I think), just before a friend does. During the earthquake, I start talking to him, telling him I'm a great fan of his (I'm not really). However, I can't remember his name at the time, just that he's famous and a musician. I just avoid mentioning it, and act like I know who he is. Not sure what happens, but I end up flying back above the ocean. The earthquake has just stopped, and I'm kinda disoriented. I start flying downwards, and think that I'll hit the ocean if I don't watch out. I'm wondering if I'll make it out of this, and suddenly get my energy back and fly back to the city. I flying rapidly in the streets, barely above people, and sometimes hitting them with my wing by accident, and saying sorry. Finally, I stabilize a bit more, and fly along the river, trying to figure out how to get where I want to go. <Human form> I get to a sort of training camp, and walk up some stairs. I see someone I know, and we kind of joke about how we're still alive after the earthquake. We go outside, where there's a bunch of archery targets in an enclosed area. We have some argument about whether it's better to be able to morph into a dragon or a minotaur, and to settle it we decide to have a fight. I turn back into dragon form, and he to minotaur. I fly around, and he starts shooting fireballs at me. For some reason, I'm trying to attack by breathing ice at him, but it isn't working for most of the fight. I'm fratnically dodging his fireballs, and I swoop back around him. Suddenly, he shoots a ball of ice at me, and freezes my wings. I go crashing down, and he wins. I'm back in human form, and start talking to him about the minotaur form.

321:
I'm in front of an audience, making a black rights speech (read Invisible Man lately, probably came from that). Apparently, I wasn't supposed to be the one making this speech, but the real speaker didn't come. I'm saying all this because I was just thrust in there and given a paper to read. I can see what's written on it pretty clearly I guess, though I can't remember any of it right now. There's about 5 paragraphs on it, hand written. I read maybe the first three, kind of improvising certain parts, and suddenly everyone bursts into applause. It lasts really long and is extremely loud, and I try to continue my speech. Eventually, they quiet down. I decide to skip the fourth paragraph, and get to the last one, but I don't really know what happens afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

322:
Weird and long one, I *think* it's all the same dream because there seems to be _some_ continuity, but I'm still really confused about the order of things. I start out at school, and an old friend of mine is there. He makes fun of people for a while. <Dunno what happens> I'm in a mansion, taking a shower, and suddenly I hear a voice. Apparently it's calling me to some adventure or whatever. I get out, and end up at some party, where I talk to two people about it. I don't really know what happens, but I end up travelling across a "world map", looking for something. Suddenly, all hell breaks loose, although I'm not sure what's happening, and I'm running around frantically while someone tries to warn me about something. I end up chatting briefly with Aslan from Narnia, who talks to me about some tablets of wisdom or whatever. I end up back at the school, and everything is crumbling and shaking. Some girl tells me to run before I get stuck in here, but I'm determined to grab a binder and a book where I wrote down important information about the tablets. I take them, and run out. Suddenly, I'm alone, outside of the school. However, it's in the middle of a huge plain, and I can see the ocean nearby. People start coming out, and gathering supplies for the journey out, saying they were unable to contact help so we're going have to walk our way to safety. They head out without me realizing and I'm alone again. I sprint after them, and catch up rather quickly. There's a huge black guy, similar to an actor I saw in a movie lately, leading the group, and he apparently has lots of experience. He's been distributing onion ring bags to each person, and I don't get one. I tell him that I'm starving, and he gives me a special bag: Apparently, the rings inside are made of metal and are really sharp or something. He explains to me that this can't be used like a normal bag of onion rings, and that I have to follow something called the De-Formalization Rule (I think that was it). The rule states that if you find yourself alone, if there is a city or something where you can find refuge within 10 yards, then conserve the rings for the 'long' trip to go there. If not, just eat them all because you're going to die anyways. We head out, and don't really get very far. We set up camp for the night, with some pretty large tents, especially for the "chief". Before going to sleep, I think to myself that maybe I'll just work on dream recall tonight, rather than try for an LD, with the day it's been   :tongue2:   ... 
I'm not really sure what happens, but for a while I'm no-one in the dream. Someone goes scouting around the area, and finds a small Sith base (Star Wars), where there are robots guarding someone. Suddenly, I become that someone, and start shooting at them with a laser gun, while the guy watches. I get very injured, and the robots keep saying something like: "You must comply or be killed. To comply, say: 'I will comply' " I say the phrase, and they stop attacking me, and grab my arm. There are only two or three left, so when they let their guard down I break free and shoot them. I go running out of the fort, and suddenly I see two alligators in front of me. Afraid they'll attack, I go running up a path, and they ignore me. I reach the camp at night time. Afraid that they'll mistake me for an enemy (Apparently, now they're at war with the Sith), I clap and ask to talk to the chief. He lets me in, and I tell him I'm Anakin Skywalker. We talk for a while, and I'm not really sure what happens, but I end up going back in time, to before I entered the camp. I'm in an old World War 2 style plane suddenly, and flying in. They have a very small airstrip now, just a few yards of dirt road. I land on it, and go talk to the black guy again. However, he already knows my name. I ask him how he did that, and tells me that he can see the future. I ask him how, and he carefully explains how the future can be molded to your idea of it by using probability and intimidation / imposing your ideas on others. At the camp, people are afraid they're about to be attacked. Something happens, and I get in my plane, ready for a fight. It's still very dark, and suddenly a missile is fired at me from far away. I have a certain number of 'boosts' to my engine, and I use a few to dodge the missile. For a while, a bunch of missiles keep getting shot at me, and I start running low on boosts. Another one locks onto me, and I decide to conserve my boosts and try to dodge it without using any. However, I start losing control, and the missile blows up the ship, but I think I eject in time.

----------


## Wildman

I think my dreams are getting more vivid, been noticing a lot more details lately...

323:

I'm on some sort of camping trip with my class, and we're going down a hill. There's some sort of model volcano nearby, carved into the hill. Everything is really steep, so we're kind of all hanging to stop from falling while we look at it. It's actually really detailed, except the colors are a bit messed up, blue, red, green just kinda pouring out everywhere. There's a sort of miniature orangeish/beige stream coming down from the top of the volcano, and I'm curious, trying to see what it is. I go down more with a rope which is actually a controller and its cable (me and my damn games...). For some reason, I'm keenly aware that something has made me a lot stronger, more resistant and energetic, but I don't know what. After passing the volcano, I see a teacher. He has a sort of sarcastic smile, and says something in French kinda like: "We're going to stop here, hike back to where we started to get some things, then set up camp. Tomorrow, we'll have another hike, and it's gonna be long, grueling, and painful." We start making our way back, and I'm practically sprinting the entire way, confident in my new 'abilities'. I don't get tired at all, even after running quite a while, and there are a few other people near me. I get to a shoreline, past some deserted buildings, and finally arrive at wherever I was going.

----------


## Wildman

Lucid and another dream   ::lol::  

324:
I'm in my house, and apparently I've been painting the walls or something, because during the dream I have flashbacks of doing this. My mom walks in, and I start telling her that I need more of that Debunking Paint (??). Around here comes the 'flashback' of me painting part of the house. Whenever I put the paint on, the walls just start oozing this sort of black sludge. Anyways, I'm back talking to my mom, and she says that she's going to become a student at my school now (?) so that she can get a really high placed job. I'm actually not all that puzzled by it.

325:
I'm kinda in the movie Hostage, and well, I'm a... Hostage. Bruce Willis is there too, and his tied up. My hands aren't bound yet, for some reason, and there's two other people in the room with me. One is another hostage, and one is the guy keeping us hostage. He has cocaine or some sort of powder, and apparently Bruce Willis and I want it as evidence to be able to arrest him. We try to get him to leave some, and he gets really pissed, saying that since we're being assholes that we'll only get this much (While putting a small trickle of it in a makeshift cigar), and saying we can smoke that before we die. He pours a lot of it into my hand, and suddenly gets angry and tells me that he's taking it back. I try to conserve some for evidence, hiding it on the other side of my hand somehow. He tries to make sure I give him back all of it, but doesn't see some of it. 

Now I'm not sure if this is part of the same dream, but it might be, since the setting was rather similar. I'm getting completely beat up by some guy (a 167 or so hit combo banner appeared in my view, heh...), and we're kinda insulting each other. Suddenly, I say something along the lines of: "If this was a dream... I'd kick your ass" and it just clicks that I'm dreaming. I do a nose RC just to make sure, and then I'm sure I'm dreaming. I get revenge on the guy who was attacking me, and try to slam him through the wall. I throw him against it, and it works, leaving a huge hole in the wall. Now I'm pretty sure I forgot part of what happened here, but I go upstairs after briefly talking to my mom. It's dark out, and that kinda annoys me since I felt like going out in the street to see what was going on. I decide to try something, turning around, and thinking that when I flick my fingers, it'll be daytime again. I do so, then turn around, and it essentially worked, because the sun is rising outside. Trying to keep telling myself I'm dreaming, I walk out, and start flying off. I reach some sort of open field where there's a huge crowd of people. Apparently, there's some sort of music festival going on. I land, and talk to someone I know, who's obsessed with music. She says that she's finally recorded a song and that she's going to release it. I kinda laugh at her, joking that that would happen in a dream, but she just seems confused. I rush past the crowd, and see a giant store called Al Quafif or something. I go in, and it seems to be some electronics store. There's a Huge wide-screen TV in front of me, and I wonder if I can somehow 'enter' the show that's on it. It switches between three shows, one being a wilderness documentary I think, one maybe being a cartoon, and one being a news report, showing a speech by Bush. The screen says President Bush, and under that it says, in large letters (Or King?). Anyways, I try flying into the TV, but that doesn't work, all I manage to do is bounce off and nearly topple it. I walk up to some large desk, where two people are. On the right side, is some arabic guy, with a sort of pipe. However, it's made out of glass and there looks to be some sort of liquid inside, so he's kinda just drinking it. I ask him if he can call up some hot girl to the counter, and he does, etc.

I woke up into an FA afterwards, reading some webpage about making maps for different games, mainly Warcraft 3. It talks about how to be succesful, you should always try to accomplish one of two types of goals in one mapping session: Accomplished or diversified goals. An accomplished goal is supposedly when you have one goal in mind for that session, and pursure it the whole time. A diversified goal is when you have one idea in mind, and then it starts branching off to new ones, so you end up doing many things after starting from one basic point. The last tip is to keep a dream journal (should've RCed...  ::|: ) so that you have fresh, unique ideas.

----------


## Wildman

326:
This is pretty weird, and I'm having trouble remembering most of it. Anyways, I guess I'm some sort of undercover person, pretending to be on the side of some evil guy, to spy on him or eventually kill him or whatever. I talk to him for a while, and there's someone else with him.  <Part that's missing and I know there's something...> I have some sort of hat I bought with me, and he tells me that he doesn't like the color. For a second, I'm afraid he's gonna kill me, but he tells me to go get a yellow one, and kill the vendor to get it. I go downstairs to some sort of area with lots of merchants selling various things, and go to where I bought the hat. Hoping that the evil guy doesn't come down, I tell him that I want to buy another hat for 170 or 180 <Insert currency here>. Apparently that's lower than the actual price, but the guy says that's alright. I tell him that since he accepted to give it to me for less, I'll actually give him 200 (Which I think was above the real price). <Blank> I end up on a train with the evil guy and four or five others, who are on my side, and we're all pretending to be on his side to monitor his actions and keep him under control. We're all dressed in the same sort of clothes, but each in a different color, and we represent elements or something. The evil guy is in black. The train stops, and they walk off while I hang behind. This parts a little confusing. When they're gone, I look on the table and I think I see some papers that the guy left. I eventually get off, but meanwhile he comes back, and lights some candles on the table to make some protective field. One of the 'good guys' comes afterwards, and tries to destroy the field with some spell, but it doesn't work and he goes out the window, afraid of being seen. We all end up outside, near the train. I see some people going inside where we were, and taking their seats. Through the window, I whisper to the guy inside to put out the candles, with the excuse that it's a fire hasard or something, and he does. We all look pretty nervous, fearing the evil guy's questioning gaze. We end up going to some really strange house, with various rooms that all have something special about them, usually not good. I get to a room where one of the guys, I think in blue, is meditating in a corner. Meanwhile, there are two sort of female spirits trying to attract me, but I know that if I go with them I'll die or at least something really bad will happen. I have trouble resisting when they get close, but shrug them off. The guy sees me, and tells me I'm insane to come into contact with them, and I run out of the room to avoid them. I end up in another room, and everything's a confused mess. I don't remember much, except seeing a guy floating and some chairs in the air around him, and I think I started levitating as well. Around then, I was thinking to myself that this is a dream, but everything started fading and I lost it.

----------


## Wildman

327:
Really don't remember much from this one. I'm at my grandmother's house, and I walk up a small hill. Suddenly, there's an army chasing me. I start sprinting like a madman, running down a path. They're close behind me the entire time, and I start getting tired. I keep going, and I'm suddenly in a completely different street. I'm still running for my life, but eventually I've lost them. I see a house, and go in. There are two or three people in there, and for some reason they greet me WAY too nicely. They're giving me food and everything, so I'm a little suspicious. I end up leaving the house, and I don't remember much after that.

Another very gaming-related dream... -_-
328: 
I'm playing age of empires 3 with a friend, and I suddenly get attacked by a guy, even though normally you can't even make units yet. My base gets completely destroyed, except for a few gatherers. Suddenly, I end up as 'myself' again, in first person view, but the game is still on apparently, but it's turned into Starcraft. Everything's dark, and there's thunder. I walk around, and find a forest. I walk through it, and find an enemy base. I quickly run away, go to the other edge of the forest, and there's ANOTHER base. I manage to escape, and finally find my ally's base. It's heavily defended, and the large gate opens for me. I'm still "in aoe3" though, so I start making a 19th century defense outpost, thinking that I'll hire some mercenaries. For some reason, my ally made a giant underground tunnel, that leads to the forest. It has a sort of train system, and windows so you can see everything outside on the way. We decide to take a ride on it for some reason. When we get to the forest though, there are some enemies around so I quickly push the down button on the elevator that led us there. We go back, only to find our base being destroyed. I'm thinking that we've lost, but my friend tells me that we can still counter-attack and destroy one base. We end up at one of them, with a small army. I have some strange gun, that reloads just by pushing back on the handle, so I can almost continually fire. The base is actually just a large house, and we open fire on it. Windows break, and things start exploding. Suddenly, a fat zombie rushes at me. I shoot it, and the bullet is visible in its head, but it still comes at me. It tackles me, and there's someone next to me just standing there, while I yell for help. I finally manage to kill it, and start getting pissed at the guy for not helping me. I'm telling him: "Why the hell didn't you shoot it , I was screaming for help!" and he just answers: "It didn't really look like it was hurting you." Really pissed off now, I yell: "Didn't look like it was hurting me? I lost half my fucking hitpoints and armor!" The guy just answers: "Oh, sorry, sheesh..." Another zombie charges at me, and this time the guy shoots. Heh.

329:
I'm in LOTR, and apparently we're getting ready for a large battle. I'm in a sort of sanctuary, and everything seems a little isolated. It's basically just a small plain, and a lake nearby. Apparently, we have to kill some beast in preparation for the fight. I see someone do so, and he's praised for it. For some reason, I get the idea that I HAVE to have the sword Frodo has in the movies/books for the upcoming fight. What's weird is that I think the other guy already had it, but apparently there's more than one. I'm not sure how to get one though. I see more of the beasts from earlier, and apparently every time you kill one you get to ask a question or something. I kill a few, doing insane jumps over them and stuff. After about three, I'm suddenly interrogating an assassin. He's pinned by knives to a tree, and I ask him how I can get the sword. He tells me to get it from the lake, and says goodbye. I laugh, asking him how he's going to escape, and he suddenly vanishes. The beasts I killed left some sort of shell, and I give it to the other people, who are thankful. I grab a stick, and head for the lake, planning to fish out the sword. However, when I get there, I realize that a stick isn't exactly a fishing pole. I go out to find some string, and manage to make some makeshift fishing pole. I see my brother, and he's peeling an orange. He suggests maybe using the skin of the orange as bait, but says it'll only work once. I tell him I'm not using bait though, and that's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

330:
I'm running somewhere, and I somehow get a burn on my leg. I see this, and start running somewhere to just get it disinfected. However, going up some stairs, I trip and break my leg. I end up in a sort of hospital, except it's more like a huge open room with a chair in the middle of it. I'm sitting on it, and a doctor comes up to me. My leg is literally cut and opened up, but I don't feel pain. However, it all looks really unrealistic, as in not at all how it should, and more like some plastic model of a leg. The doctor starts cutting different parts out, supposedly to fix my leg. However, he screws up and tears out part of a muscle or something. He tells me that he's extremely sorry, but that now it's pretty serious and there's a new operation that needs to be done, and that it will be extremely painful. He tells me that because of this, he's going to anaesthetize me. Some guy comes up to me, and puts his hand on my foot and tells me if I can still feel that, and I tell him I can. He tells me we're going to use something called the "detonator", which'll make me fall asleep quickly. It's some sort of of weird small inflated bubble, that you pop in your mouth. The guy tells me to grind my teeth, apparently when it pops, it releases whatever's in it. For some reason though, it's not popping, and he's saying: "Do you know what grinding your teeth means?" while I think: "What does he think I am, an idiot??" Eventually, the 'detonator' just disappears, and he has to make another one. It takes a really long time, and meanwhile I get some work from my French teacher that I missed during my, uh, "absence." I also get on a computer somehow, and read about the detonator thing. The description is something like: "Knocks you out instantly when used, Cuts REM sleep in half." The last part kinda annoys me, smaller chance of LDing for me during my operation! Anyways, when I'm done, two detonators are ready for my use. For some reason, a sort of crumpled up thing appears in my hand, and I'm wondering if that's one of them. Eventually it disappears, and I'm given the real thing. I take it, and 'pass out', still conscious though. Everything's dark, and I'm kinda thinking that it's weird I'm still... thinking. I wake up shortly after, and everything's done, my leg's all closed up but I have to stay in the chair a while. Now there's like a whole audience around, looking at something. I'm chewing gum, and I see a friend of mine. I spit out my gum, and he starts motioning to me. I look down, and the gum dropped onto me. I take it off, and I think someone starts playing a guitar, but I'm not really sure what happens afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

Woot, had another LD this morning, and a couple other dreams, some pretty interesting stuff happened though with the false awakening and deja-vus. 

331:
I'm at my school, with Laurence Fishburne (Guy who plays Morpheus in the Matrix), and we're in a fight against some guy. We're all taking hits, but the guy isn't getting hurt at all. I look in the distance and see 5 sort of rocket things lined up together, and apparently they're nukes. We have the idea of using them, but we do so one at a time, and they only make a small explosion and don't hurt the guy. We keep fighting, and the nukes reappear over time. This time, one of us distracts the guy while the other gets all of them on a bunch, and throws them all at the same time. There's a decent-sized explosion, and the guy dies. Yay...

I'm not sure where this fits in, I think maybe after that, but I remember a brief moment where I was in some elevator with people, and each of us had to choose between going in two zones: Either a giant digestive system, or a jumping area. Most people chose the digestive system, but I took the jumping area, where there was really low gravity and we were jumping in elevator shafts or something.

332:
I'm in the middle of some sort of zombie invasion, and I think I'm near a bus. There's a bunch of people who are still alive around me, fighting for their lives as well. I'm not sure if I have a gun or what, but I'm fending off zombies for a while. Suddenly, one of them rushes me, and I'm about to get bitten, but a guy named Nick saves me. All the zombies appear to be dead for now, and those who are still alive gather together. I look at Nick, and he has a tattoo on his chest. The letters UCK (No, there is no missing F) are written, and they're crossed out by a long X. I think his mom is there too, and we all get on an elevator (more elevators!) or something.

I'm not sure if this is the continuation of this dream, or another dream separately. There is the elevator thing in common, but the people from the earlier dream are not there and we don't seem as panicked, although the atmosphere is kinda similar. I'll just put it down as a separate dream since it was lucid most of the time:

333: Sorry if this is confusing, lots of parts are hard to explain
I'm going down an elevator, and there's a bunch of people with me again. Laurence Fishburne is back, and people are kind of all listening to me. I apparently know everything that's going to happen, and I explain to them that "in the next passage of this dream" (I don't know why I said passage instead of part, passage seems awkward), Fishburne and I are going to be separate from the others for a while, fighting a guy that we'll kill with nukes. After a few seconds, I realize that I mentioned this was a dream, and become lucid. I try to really acknowledge that I'm fully conscious, because I've had some problems with being 'myself' in LDs. To do this, I try thinking a while, and I switch to thinking in French (works fine for me in rl, since I speak both French and English fluently), and it works well. Suddenly, everyone starts getting really noisy, and yelling. I scream: "Shut up!!!! This is a dream!" One guy starts getting kinda pissed, and starts arguing that it is definitely not a dream and that I'm talking nonsense. I answer, "Could I do THIS if I wasn't dreaming", and I reach forward with my arm and through his body. He's freaked out and stunned for a bit, but still refuses to say it's a dream. Around this point, the elevator, (which was already really roomy), morphs to allow even more space, and instead of the double elevator doors, there's one large horizontal emergency door. However, it's sort of broken, so it stops several feet from the ceiling. I hop onto it, although it's high enough that normally you couldn't get on it. I start saying: "Could I jump that high if this wasn't a dream?" The guy gets angry, and starts trying to jump, but he's practically glued to the ground, and every time he tries to jump nothing really happens. Meanwhile, I look at what's on the other side of the door, and I see a small meeting room with a lot of people holding cameras. The guy freaks out, and gets ready to run out a side door. I tell him that he shouldn't do that, because the paparazzi are out there. He yells, "Fuck the paparazzi!!" and sprints away. I run after him, passing a girl in a chair, and some others who have just been watching us. Suddenly, the power/lights go out (Damn paparazzi!) and everyone in the other room starts rushing out and taking pictures, all with the flash on, which is the only source of light now. I run to one of them, and I tell her to make the headline in the newspaper something like "LDer strikes again!", and wake up into...

....The FA:
I'm on the internet, and looking at a video, apparently it was made in Brazil by the old French director Truffaut. Suddenly, I realize that it's almost an exact recording of the LD I just had! The only thing that's really different is that the camera's don't have the flash on. I suddenly start suspecting some whole conspiracy, and that my LD was just a video that someone edited, adding flashes to the cameras.  However, I wake up shortly after, relieved. Heh...

Pretty interesting how the dreams sort of mixed together though.

----------


## Wildman

Crappy recall last night, only a few scenes I can remember...

First dream I was with my bro (not positive it was him the whole time in the dream though), and he was some sort half-demon or whatever, and kept wanting to fight me, not to the death but to like spar or something. We fought twice, really heated battles and stuff, but I don't remember much about them.

334:
I'm at what looks a bit like my grandfather's house, except it's more like a log cabin than anything. I wake up, and something's definitely wrong. I think there's some people with me, and we're all a bit freaked out, but not sure why. We go out into the backyard, and we all kinda want to run away. I sprint back inside and up the stairs to a room, and I know someone's been here and is about to come back, so I go running back down. Apparently they were there to plant some virus or disease, and it's been spreading ever since. <Warp?> I end up on a sort of cruise ship, still scared and nervous, and with some people, one of them might've been my brother again, or at least someone close to me. We start talking to each other in private, and say we know at least two of the people in the other room are infected (I think it might've been some zombie virus thing), and that we should just grab one of the smaller boats and get away now with the people who haven't caught it yet. We agree to it, and go into the room. I think there's a sort of fight, and I don't remember much afterwards, except running out of there and planning to take a lifeboat.

----------


## Wildman

More fragments, nothing I can really remember clearly...

First dream I was in physics class and the teacher was even more psycho than usual, and she was getting pretty pissed, especially at me. The whole "hour", she just popped a chair next to me and stared at my every move, examining all the stuff I had in my binder and stuff while I panicked.
Next one, I'm in video class but the teacher isn't there, so our economics teacher is taking over instead. He tells us we have exactly 7 minutes and 30 seconds ti finish filming our videos. Everyone is shocked, thinking that's impossible to do.
Finally, I might have been lucid for a couple seconds, but it faded away. I was in France apparently, and wondering if I was dreaming, and used the fact that I was there as a sort of RC, but the dream faded away.

----------


## Wildman

Agh... more bad recall... I can only remember a few parts of one dream:

335: 
I'm at my grandparents' in France, and it seems to be deserted. I go into a room, and I see Tom_Peace there (not really sure I see his face though, or maybe something from his avatar; kinda interesting that he's in this dream, haven't even talked to him in chat or anything. I only read his profile yesterday, so I guess that's what caused this dream since I mention his profile in it. Heh, Sorry Tom!). He tells me that he's a cop, and I find that extremely ironic / funny, seeing how in his profile and nickname he seemed so peaceful. He goes off to take a nap or something, and I meet up with some guy. We end up at a sort of restaurant, but it somehow still looks like the house. We go on a balcony, and there's this weird language translation machine there. We mess around with it for a long time, and the last thing I remember is the guy writing: "I'm really gay" and waiting for the translation. The words disappeared, and the screen read "FUGCOMING" or "FUGCOMINGUP", and we found that extremely funny, laughing for a really long time. 
No offense intended.    ::roll:: 




Recall will be better tonight though.

----------


## Wildman

Well, recall's better, but I can only remember one dream. I remember it really  well though, and it's long.

336: I'm not sure about this, but almost, I think that before this dream started, I was in another dream, where a teacher was asking everyone to have an epic or a war dream or something like that, and I went to sleep in the dream. 

Anyways, I'm at a camp on top of a large hill, in a sort of desertic area. There's many soldiers and people around, and we're in a war apparently. A large, decisive battle is going to take place soon. I've been appointed general because apparently I have some experience, and it will be my job to decide where the troops will go and what positions to defend. I meet up with someone who is much more experienced than me, (Determined by aoe3 rankings that I know when I look at them) and we start talking. After a while, two or three more people, one a master tactician, arrive. They're all more seasoned than I, but they have lower or no positions in this battle. We talk about how the enemy (German I think, this may have been World War 2 or something around that time period) will likely approach. I start suggesting something, but they tell me that they will probably use an alternate strategy, coming in with many boats into the river in the distance, and sending many troops from their home cities (aoe3 again...) to overwhelm us. I'm not sure if this is part of the same dream, but we look at a map, which looks a bit like the map I printed out and scrapped and that I now write notes about my dreams on the back of, but also a bit like South Africa, althought it isn't. They say half of it is missing, mainly Iraq. Apparently the leader of our enemies is Saddam Hussein, so they say they will probably plan to do something in Iraq and destroyed that part of the map on purpose (Though all this doesn't seem to have much to do with how things actually happened in the dream).
  I tell them that I will gladly give to one of them the job of general, since I have less skill than they do. The most experienced one takes my place, and apparently I now have to be a front line soldier in the battle. I walk away from them, and start feeling the weight of my decision. For some reason, I know that in this battle a million soldiers out of 2 million something will be killed. I think to myself that one of them may be me. I start really being afraid, and this is continually haunting me during the whole dream. I keep saying to myself that I'll either make it, or I won't and it'll all be over. I walk down to a huge hangar, where the regiments are forming. There are a bunch of them on each side, and in the middle of them is a large space with only a few people standing there. I notice they are people I know, so I join them, feeling a bit safer with them. There's a large hangar door in front of us, and we start getting in position. A guy comes up to me, and we become friends and talk for a while. We are each given a sort of kit that contains everything we will have for the battle. I take a large rocket launcher and a small machine gun from inside it. There's also a small water bottle, and some other things (Medical supplies? Not sure..). I put the rocket launcher on my shoulder, the machine gun in my left pocket somehow, and the water bottle in my right pocket. I examine the rocket launcher. It has a sort of large scope/sight that I look into, and I start wondering how to fire. I think to myself that it's ridiculous that we're being sent into battle without even being trained to use these! I see a man on a sort of stand, making a speech to boost the troops morale, and they're yelling. This shows me the battle's about to start, and I start being afraid again. I imagine that if I die, I'll never think or do anything again.  I fire my rocket launcher somehow to try it out, and the rocket blows up against a wall. 
I think this is the part where the doors in front of us and on the side open, but I'm not positive. People start rushing out all of the doors, and I'm calling to my friend, asking how the hell these things reload. <This is going to sound confusing...> He's not sure either. I grab a rocket, and there's a large tube sticking out of my rocket launcher. I jam it in there, and press down. The rocket gets sucked in, and I look at my friend, who seems to have two tubes and is reloading a different way. I look back at mine, and there's a sort of wooden stick that the rocket is resting on. The sticks starts moving back and into the rocket launcher, and apparently it's now ready to fire. I look around, and suddenly I'm alone, everyone having rushed out to fight. I think I hear people and see some firing outside to my left. I tell myself I have to go out, and I run forward. There's a barricade up ahead, just after a small wall of crates. There are four or five enemy soldiers taking cover behind the barricade, and shooting at me. I run to the wall of crates, and put my back to it. I keep popping out, shooting a rocket at them, and taking cover again. I don't see anyone on my side nearby. I'm afraid as hell, but still shooting, not having to reload. I don't seem to be making much progress though, as I don't see one of them dead. Suddenly, I hear a high pitched whistling, heading towards me. It's a mortar shell. I dive forward, running for my life, and it hits me dead on...
Everything goes black, and I see a sort of medical screen, with a kind of loading bar. Above the bar, something is written, "Monitoring Vital Signs" or something of the sort. The bar finishes, and I'm obviously dead. <Not sure about this, but I think for a second I was back in a previous part of the dream, confused and thinking to myself that this must have been some kind of game or something...>
I wake up in a dream, on the third floor of my school, I guess I was "asleep" on the floor. I start sprinting down the stairs, and I see someone behind me that I want to avoid. I start running even faster, jumping steps, until I finally lose him. I get to the bottom, and look ahead in the corridor and see some friends. I go up to them, and get ready to tell them about that insane but epic dream I just had, and wake up before I can really say anything.

Whew, dramatic. It really was an interesting but freaky dream.

----------


## Wildman

More gaming dreams, heh.

337:
I'm in a sort of weird thing that's supposed to explain the story of how everything in the game Half-Life started out, and I guess I'm Gordon Freeman. A guy (G-Man?) keeps talking to me, giving me instructions, and I think I'm his prisoner or something. At some point, I have an opportunity to escape. The guy tells me he wants to see me over in some shed in X seconds, and I have to choose whether to run away while the seconds pass or go see him. I seize the opportunity, and jump on a bunch of things and manage to get on a roof. I start running, but fall off. Not wanting to look like an idiot and with the time almost up, I feel like I have no choice but to go see the guy. I get there just in time, and I get some sort of message that going there is a missing feature because the guy who made this didn't expect anyone to not escape, since that's what is supposed to happen.

338:
I've been invited to a gaming interview about the game Natural Selection (Half-Life mod). I'm pretty surprised at this, not thinking that I'm good enough to really deserve an interview. Anyways, I still go to the place I have to, feeling nervous that they'll think I'm really good when I'm not THAT great. I go into a sort of strange room, I think it's green and phosphorescent or something, but I don't notice it for very long. I sit down in a chair, and the guy starts talking to me. He says something like: "Alright, as an introduction and a model for new players, how about we start out with a game right now with you and the other people here to show them how the pros do it!" I nervously agree, and the game starts. I don't remember much, except feeling the pressure to do good. I start getting a decent score, being cautious to not die. I remember pulling off two or three really stylish kills, but I only remember one in detail: A flying alien was swooping towards me in a corridor. I emptied my machine gun clip on it, took out my pistol, emptied its clip, but the alien was still alive. It came to point blank, and I slashed it once with my knife and it died. Eventually, the game is over, and I'm not sure what happens but I end up really IN the game. I'm in a sort of barracks, with a bunch of other soldiers. I become friends with one of them, and we talk for a long time. After that, apparently there's an assault going on, and people need reinforcements. We move out, and head down a corridor. Around here, almost everything to do with the actual game disappears. We reach some doors, and meet up with a squad of elite soldiers. They are going to lead an attack, while the others stay here. They need someone to come with them though, so I volunteer. I feel a bit puny though, because they're all highly trained and prepared and I'm kind of a low-ranked soldier (sounds a little like #336), and they seem to have a bit of contempt for me. We go through some doors, and into a strange airport that seems almost deserted. For some reason, we take apart our guns, and only take a part of them, I guess only the necessary part of them to shoot. They look yellowish and kinda crappy like that though, as if the gun itself had been hidden a more decorative casing. We walk for a while, and our job is to take out some space pirates, or something of the sort. They appear out of nowhere (I think out of the ground!) and they literally are... Pirates. They take out their swords, and start attacking us. We start shooting at them, but instead of bullets, a sort of liquid comes out, splashing them in the face. I think it was some sort of alcohol, because we seemed to be aiming for their mouths that were open from yelling like maniacs, and our plan looked to be to get them so drunk they can't fight us anymore. After a while though, we're not really getting much down and starting to get hurt. I think my gun stops firing for a second, and I think to myself: "Screw it..." and start bashing them in the head with the gun. It works EXTREMELY well, practically like hitting them with a hammer. Teeth fly out, bruises and blood appear. Soon enough, everyone starts doing it and we're rid of the pirates. Victory!!!
After the fight, a woman who was kinda snobbish before invites me to the "rave" they're going to have that night. I refuse though, thinking that I should kinda avoid these people. We get into a whole argument about me being antisocial, and I tell her that some people just are, and eventually walk off.

339:
I don't remember much from this one, but here it is. I'm in a park, and I see two friends of mine with a bunch of kids playing soccer. They're hosting a soccer camp, and they're playing what they call "Field Player Soccer" (?), and I think you're supposed to stand in one position and you're not allowed to move, impersonating a famous soccer player. This is supposed to make it so that you have to pass to win the game, since you can't move the ball otherwise. I feel like stepping in and playing, but I'm afraid of screwing things up because I don't really know what to do. I end up going in anyways, but I'm off to the side so I never actually get the ball.

----------


## Wildman

Can&#39;t remember much from any of these, I did have two LDs though  ::D: , but they were short and I&#39;m having trouble remembering them.

340: 
This is going to sound confusing...
I&#39;m at school, and the atmosphere is all gloomy and grim (An alliteration master is me&#33 :wink2: . There&#39;s a bunch of people aroud, kinda panicked, and it&#39;s kinda confusing because it&#39;s hard to know if what&#39;s happening is "real" or kind of like a movie, if that makes sense at all. Basically, it has something to do with the movie The Ring, and everyone is kinda &#39;living&#39; it. However, I&#39;ve already done this once before, so I know what&#39;s going to happen and how everything is going to end (Badly...). At some point they have a choice of running away, or staying and doing something else, and it works kinda like a majority vote, but no matter what  they&#39;re all going to die or something cheery like that. I end up just taking a seat on a table, and watching what goes on with a kind of bored interest...

341:
This one&#39;s really screwed up too, especially that I can&#39;t remember enough for it to have some speck of logic in it.
I&#39;m at school, again, and there&#39;s some sort of small-scale war going on, between two sides: The Earthquake side and the Trading Post side, whatever the hell that means. Apparently, the people with the Earthquake want well, an earthquake or natural disaster to happen for some reason like changing society, and I&#39;m with them. The Trading Post people just want to kill the others, or at least take over the world, whatever. Most of them look like teachers from the school or secretaries. Anyways, they have some evil plan that&#39;s coming into effect, and I&#39;m sent in to stir things up. I crawl past some cubicles, and I&#39;m not sure how, but a fight breaks out. There&#39;s two people, and one starts shooting at me with a tranquilizer gun after I beat one up really quickly, before they realize I&#39;m there. I sprint and dodge the bullets, and take the other person down with an uppercut. After that I&#39;m not too sure what happens, some sort of confrontation in an office where I&#39;m asking them why they&#39;re doing all this.


The LDs were both really similar, I don&#39;t really think I was that lucid in either, they were both in the same setting (streets near my school), and I can&#39;t remember much from them. Basically they were both short, and involved some  ::hump:: . In the first, I had to do a breathing RC twice for it to work, the first time I couldn&#39;t breathe after plugging my nose, the second I could so that got me lucid. In the second one, as I walked down the street, a car stopped near me and a teacher told me I should be in school, so that made me wonder if I was actually dreaming for a second, but I stayed lucid.

----------


## Tom_Peace

> _Originally posted by Wildman_
> *Agh... more bad recall... I can only remember a few parts of one dream:
> 
> 335: *
> I'm at my grandparents' in France, and it seems to be deserted. I go into a room, and I see Tom_Peace there (not really sure I see his face though, or maybe something from his avatar; kinda interesting that he's in this dream, haven't even talked to him in chat or anything. I only read his profile yesterday, so I guess that's what caused this dream since I mention his profile in it. Heh, Sorry Tom!). He tells me that he's a cop, and I find that extremely ironic / funny, seeing how in his profile and nickname he seemed so peaceful. He goes off to take a nap or something, and I meet up with some guy. We end up at a sort of restaurant, but it somehow still looks like the house. We go on a balcony, and there's this weird language translation machine there. We mess around with it for a long time, and the last thing I remember is the guy writing: "I'm really gay" and waiting for the translation. The words disappeared, and the screen read "FUGCOMING" or "FUGCOMINGUP", and we found that extremely funny, laughing for a really long time. *
> No offense intended. * .*



Hello there Wildman hahahah your dream sounds great.  Peace and I hope to talk to you more!  :smiley:

----------


## Wildman

Hey Tom! Nice to uh, actually 'meet' you   :smiley:    Finally got a comment, heh, I was wondering if that would ever happen. Thanks for dropping by and maybe we'll be able to talk more soon.

----------


## Wildman

Ugh!!

No recall those last two nights, changed my sleep schedule abruptly and it's been taking me 1-2 hours to fall asleep, so that messed it up apparently. I did recall one dream last night though, so here it is.

342:
This one's pretty fuzzy at some parts and strange, not positive about the order of events in the beginning, but here goes.
I'm not sure if I'm in a sort of game or what, but I'm walking around and suddenly I get a call on a cellphone. It's my brother, and I'm really glad to talk to him because in the dream I haven't seem him for a long time. We chat about random stuff, and for some reason I enter a building, which I entered previously in the dream at some point, and it was a store that selled cats. Now it's some sort of other business, and I take an elevator and go into a weird room, almost like an interrogation room, still talking to my brother. I think I'm there for a job interview. Some woman comes in and sits down, but we don't really say anything and I'm sent back out. I hang up the phone, and get to some huge pool, and there's a whole swimming team there. They play some sort of mix between dodgeball and waterpolo. There's one girl on the team, and she's taunting the people who are trying to hit her with the ball, because she's dodging everything. I get in the pool, and go up to some guys and ask about joining the team (even though I don't really like swimming much). There's a sort of strange tension and pressure, but they accept. For some reason, maybe I'm not supposed to stay there for the day or I just decide not to, but I start swimming back to the other end of the pool to get out. I slow down shortly after though, so I'm kind of in the middle of the pool, and suddenly I start thinking really deeply about something. Suddenly I realize a game has started, and I'm right next to where the ball is. There's "our" team's best player, and a player from the opposing team headed straight for me. The player from the other team has the ball, and our guy is trying to stop him from scoring. I get in the way of the guy though and he collides with me, so we get scored on. I feel HORRIBLE, and I'm apologizing like mad but they all come up to me with murderous looks. They get pissed at me, and one of them in particular, I think called Brandon, starts pushing me away. He does some weird thing that's like tickling me and hurting me like hell at the same time, and he yells at me. He tells me that from now I will do everything he says, and that I'm as good as his servant. He gives me some weird instructions, telling me to go South to the end of the pool now, then go North to a church and await his instructions there. <I think this is later in the dream, although I have no idea how I get here> I'm in a sort of log cabin, and my mom is asleep in a bed nearby. Suddenly, I'm reading this book, and it talks about some fable about a princess who died in that bed or something and never revealed something she had to say before dying. Now supposedly, the next time someone goes on that bed, they "will reveal one HUGE secret" and then die or fall asleep forever, something like that. I realize that this was what the guy wanted all along, and I'm not really sure what happens here. The last thing I remember is everything kinda screwing up around me, and ending up in a street. For a second I'm thinking that it could be a dream, but it's strange because I'm like trying to figure out a way to admit to myself that I am dreaming without waking up. I think this was kinda caused by me hearing my dad downstairs, because I could hear the noise in the dream. I woke up shortly afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

343: Having trouble remembering passages from this one again, here it is.
I'm in another zombie armaggeddon scenario, and for a while I walk around, alone. I get some sort of church, and meet some people. I'm not sure how, but I end up outside and alone again. I see a guy I know suddenly, and he's fixing a car. I go up to him, and we talk for a while. I think that he tells me to wait in the back of the car for a bit. Eventually, we end up near a beach, and the guy and his dad (or what I imagine him to be like) are there. We suddenly get attacked by a wolf, and the dad kills it, but not before getting bitten. Apparently he's infected now, and dies shortly after. The guy starts crying, and in a frenzy I run into the ocean, trying to get the corpse that's floating away for some reason (Somehow it got into the water). I start swimming like a maniac, but the guy asks me why the hell I'm doing this. I tell him I don't know, and get back to the shore. He doesn't actually seem sad about his dad being dead anymore, and he starts showing a weird collection of silver coins to me. They have a bunch of different people on them, the only two I remember was a Spanish coin with the virgin Mary on it, and another one with Charles Dickens on it, who looked like a fat guy with a beard. I ask him if I can ask a huge favor of him, and he asks what it is. I tell him I'm an atheist, but with all the shit that's been going on I've been wondering how it's all possible, so the next time a zombie is on the ground and going to die, shove the coin of the virgin Mary in his face. If he reacts, then christianity is right, if not, then I am. He tells me that's ridiculous, and while he does, I'm thinking to myself that it IS kinda stupid, because apparently the Pope's been killed and Rome destroyed (although that's catholicism).

----------


## Wildman

344:
This one's weird, and pretty unclear. I think I'm playing some sort of game like Half-Life, except I'm 'in' it with a friend, and on some map where the objective is to find secrets (The map is called Secrethunt1 apparently). We look around for quite a while, and we only have a couple very hard secrets left to find. We start a massive-scale search, and find them all rather quickly. This gives us access to a final room, and we go inside. It's really not that interesting, there's a colt (the gun) on the wall and many other weapons/ammo. I take it, and more of them appear. We both end up having one, and my friend just stands in the middle of the room for a while. I suddenly get into a frenzy of setting tripmines everywhere. I mess up though, and trigger a huge explosion. Neither of us are hurt, but my friend gets blasted out of the room. To mess around with him, I try to lock him out. It doesn't work though, so I try to bar his passage into the room. After that, I'm not really sure what happens, I think we get attacked by someone and try to find him off. At the end of the dream, I think we switch to Secrethunt2, hehe... .

----------


## Wildman

345:
This is going to sound familiar, but I don't remember much from this one.
I'm going around on rollerblades, although I haven't rollerbladed in a long time (both in the dream and in real life). Anyways, I'm in a sort of street, and I start going EXTREMELY fast. I see a friend of mine, and he's keeping up with me, although I'm not sure how. Suddenly, I see a sort of ramp or something I can jump off of. A car is speeding towards me at the same time. I turn a bit, and go off the ramp at a high speed. I do a full spin in the air, passing in slow mo over the car, and land perfectly. I'm exhilirated, and ask my friend if he saw the awesome thing I just did. I think to myself that I should start rollerblading more often and going off ramps to do tricks like that. I'm not too sure where I go, but I end up in a sort of building. I get lost inside, and go down some stairs into a really fancy place where some people are sitting down. My english teacher sees me, and I'm obviously not supposed to be there. I'm a bit panicked, and I head back up the stairs, with my rollerblades still on. I end up going through a door somewhere. It leads me to a dark room, with two other doors. I go through a corridor, and I'm at a restaurant that has seats both inside and outside. There are some rooms where no one is eating however, and the lights are turned off. I hide in the shadows, and sneak around, afraid of being seen. I think someone does see me though, and I start speeding away, trying to find the door I went through eariler. I stay in the dark, and after searching for a long time I find it. I go through it, then back again, and remember that I was running away from there, so I go back one more time, and I'm not sure what happens after.

----------


## Wildman

::D:   ::D: . Had an LD complete with a weird FA last night and another dream. I didn't do all that much in the LD, but it was really interesting in terms of consciousness.

346: 
Let's start with the normal dream..

I'm playing warcraft TWO with a friend, the units themselves are from war2 but some of the graphics are a mix of 2 and 3. Anyways, I start making a bunch of ranged spearmen, and my friend makes tons of grunts. Eventually, I get attacked. I use hit and run, and my friend comes and helps me out with exactly 12 units and we whoop the attackers, which pretty much means we won. We don't feel like ending it just yet, so when the guys against us say "Well that's it, you win", we tell them we won't finish them yet. We want to make it fun, but make sure we win too, so we stop them from expanding. I ask my friend if there's a mind control spell in this game (See: Starcraft), and he says no. I tell him that I'll use a spell that summons poisonous mushrooms instead, and I'm all excited about it. Not really sure what happens though...

347: (The beginning will be confusing... and the end as well probably..)
Two guys (I don't think I'm one of them, just might have but I doubt it) are starting up a new shop, and I'm not sure what the main thing they're selling is. I think it's books, but I'm not positive, because it might have changed throughout the dream. Anyways, business seems to go alright, and they decide to take a gamble and sell something else. Now I'm not too sure about some of the stuff, but for a few seconds I think I wake up in my bed (in a dream though) and I'm a sorta vampire, and apparently the guys want me to give them an idea of what to sell.  My view shifts back to the shop, and I have a sort of list in front of me. There are a bunch of choices of how to modify to modify the store. I'm not sure what they are except two of them (because they're chosen at points in the dream), but they each have a sort of title and description. The guys decide to go with a dog rental (??) thing. I think it fails miserably, and they lose all their cash. <Warp back in time??> I'm back before they started the dog renting thing, and this time they choose to rent movies on videotapes instead. The store gets reorganized, and there are about 5 big shelves, 2 or 3 with books and the rest with videotapes. At this point I'm actually someone in the dream, and I tell the guys that one of the shelves is kinda badly placed, but they tell me it's fine. The first customer comes in, and we're all silent. He gets a book, and comes up to buy it. It's the last book in a trilogy of books I'm reading (it's not supposed to have come out yet). I look at it, it has a weird teal color and I realize it hasn't been written yet.  He looks really happy to be getting it, and I tell him: "Heh, that would only exist in my dreams...", and I become completely lucid at that point.  (Gasp! The first time I ever use color in my DJ, so people can skip to the lucid part if that's what they want to hear about, I dunno, or if I'm ever re-reading it) I make a bad joke about dreaming to the guy, and walk out of the store as everyone looks puzzled. Outside looks really nice, and slightly similar to where I live. There's a sort of river/lagoon, and there are houses on both sides of it. I walk on the grass lawn to the edge of the water, and decide to fly over to the other side, wanting to find a building for the lucid task. I try to increase my awareness and control over myself, trying to think about stuff in RL. I ask myself what class in first hour on Monday, but can't remember. I think to myself: "Hell, I can't even remember that in RL!" (...it's true). I try to think about what I have in last hour on Friday, and I remember it well because I actually know my schedule on Fridays... Anyways, I get to the other side, and I'm about to walk into a sort of open greenhouse. I think about something someone said about putting your tongue to the roof of your mouth in an LD, and I do so, thinking it might increase vividity. At first it feels kinda numb and weird, but after a while I get more feeling. I end up not entering the greenhouse, and instead going in front of a rather tall house, maybe three stories. I think to myself that this probably doesn't qualify as a building, but I might as well practice on that first before trying the actual lucid task. I punch a wall as hard as I can. It hurts quite a bit, and it's kinda weird because the wall doesn't feel hard, but sort of like a kind of mold. A nearby support post starts to vibrate after a while, and I wait to see if anything will happen. Eventually though, it stops and nothing is damaged. I punch the wall several more times, leaving a strange imprint, a weird four-sided shape with a small drawing of a wine bottle in the middle or something like that. After a while though, everything starts fading out and I wake up into an FA:   
I'm not sure about my point of view here, I think I'm just an "observer" the whole time, except maybe a few instants where I'm actually the woman in question, or at least feel her emotions, I don't think I'm ever in a first person view though... Anyways, we're back at the shop, except there's a pool in the back of it. The two guys are holding up a woman who looks passed out, to stop her from sinking and drowning. She (I think her name is Cat, and she looks vaguely familiar, but I can't put my finger on it) wakes up, and says she just had an LD. They start talking about it very seriously, she says it was amazing, but the two guys say she doesn't know that there were negative side effects to it. She asks what, and they say something like: "You were getting lazy..." in a very grim tone, and she asks what that's supposed to mean. One of them says that she started sinking and was going to drown. She/I feel a kind of dread, and there starts being a kind of argument. The guys tell her that all the people using the pool have to be warned of this, and that access to the pool has to be denied for a while to sort this out. I start thinking that this is kinda absurd, because you don't have to be in a pool to LD, and it doesn't affect people who just want to go swimming... The woman eventually walks off, and goes through a door to a room with another pool in it. People are swimming, and she goes into the pool. She starts having these strange visions, apparently from a dream or "her" LD, and she panicks. They eventually stop, and she calms herself, thinking she has to overcome this. She starts swimming to the other side of the pool. However, halfway there, she starts having another vision, sort of like a ghost surrounded by fog. I don't know what happens, but my vision ends up being outside of a car, at night. The doors open, and the two guys walk out, passing another man who's just waiting there with a suspicious look. They briefly talk to him, asking him what he's doing there, but he doesn't say much. As soon as they're gone, he gets into the car, looking for something. A bus passes by, and Cat walks down from it, and he starts observing her as if it's his mission or something.

And another short one I wrote down:

348: 
I'm in a car, and my brother apparently some sort of disease that he urgently needs medicine for. However, people want to stop him as he's driving to get it. I'm setting out to help him. I start speeding like a madman (GTA style camera view and stuff...), and there are a bunch of cars tracking him. I hear people yelling stuff like "Follow the V????? (name of the car, I know it starts with V but I can't remember what it is, not an actual car name). I crash into them to slow them down, and eventually my brother makes it. There's a sort of timer, and I get there just when there are two or three seconds left. My brother says something weird in French, basically saying to some guy that he'll take the feeding-bottle of medicine right away, and apparently he does, but I don't see him.

----------


## Wildman

Really, really shitty recall lately....
At least I remember some of one dream from last night..

349: 
I'm near my grandparents' house, and apparently there's been some murder centered around the show survivor, and all the participants are suspects. I don't know how I'm involved, but the mother of the person who got murdered starts asking me about one of the suspects, calling me on a cellphone. I tell her that to me he seems like a really honest guy with integrity, and that I believe that he would never do it, even though some people think so. After that, I seem to forget about the whole thing, and I walk around. This part's really strange, but a sort of dog comes up to me and starts 'talking' to me, telling me to do a bunch of stuff with a threatening tone. I think to myself that I'm hallucinating, and the dog starts running around me, still saying stuff, and starts taking a leak right next to me. I back away, and quickly get out of his sight. I run towards the house, and I slam the door shut before he can get in. My plan is to go tell my mom that I'm going insane and I need to go to a mental hospital before I do something completely crazy. I don't really know what happens after getting in the house though.

----------


## Wildman

350: Police Brutality

I'm in the left rear seat of a car, and for a while we're just driving on the highway (I don't know who's driving, though). My mom's sitting to the right of me. After a while, we slow down and come to a stop, I'm not sure if it's because we have to or because we're curious. To our right, in the other set of lanes, there's a stopped car and a cop (or two, not sure) coming up to it. A guy comes out of it, and the cop approaches him. He puts him against the car, and searches the guy, suddenly revealing a hidden gun. The guy is about to reach for it, but the cop gives him one HELL of a punch and sends him reeling. Suddenly, all hell breaks loose and there are gunshots everywhere. My mom gets out of the car, and the cop is yelling at her to get down, but she doesn't seem to understand. I tell her to get in the car and take cover, pulling her back in. We both stay as low as possible, and eventually the shots fire. I'm not sure what happens, but I think the cop eventually arrests the guy.

----------


## Wildman

Alright, I'm not really sure what last night was all about. It had a 'lucid' dream, but I'm not sure if I was actually lucid, just dreaming about being lucid, or just having a really low level LD. It's hard to tell because at a few times I thought I was dreaming, but I also acted really strangely and just stood there at times, or did things in complicated ways instead of just 'willing' them to happen.

351:
Ok, so I'm in a sort of house, and I'm running away from cops or someone. I get into a classroom, and there are a bunch of people I know listening to some others presenting and analyzing a passage from a book. They have two main themes they're gonna talk about, and they start developping the first one. It gets really noisy, and I tell them all to shut up, and say that the title of the second theme is "This is my dream" or something along those lines. The room morphs, and now I'm on the third floor of my school. Two friends of mine get up, and start getting pissed at me. We get into some fight, and I try to escape through an open window. However, there's these sort of spikes on it to stop pigeons from coming. I have to rip them off one by one, which takes a long time, while the two guys are still pushing me and stuff. After a while, they just sit back down, and I'm sort of stuck in the window's frame. I finally manage to get out, and everything sort of morphs again. I'm on a brick wall instead of the window's edge, and in a sort of park. I jump to the ground, but slip and land in a puddle. I walk around, and see someone that I start talking to. For some reason, I feel like I'm going to have fight someone soon. A bunch of people start running in panic towards me, and I notice one of them is someone really annoying I know. I figure I'll practice on him, and I go up to him. He starts tryng to attack me kung fu style, but time is slowed down so I easily stop his attacks. I'm not sure when, but eventually my vision goes black for a second, and there's some message like "Controller unplugged' and I suddenly see a screen where there are two options. The first one is to 'resume' what I was doing, and the other is to enter a code I have to be eligible to win a prize. I think to myself that the contest is outdated and probably over already, but I put in the code anyways. I think it was 1040. After that, I don't remember much, except testing out a new game on the comp.

----------


## Wildman

Lots of dream reaclled last night, I can't remember much detail in them though.

352:
It's night time, and I'm im in some weird place. There's a gate in the distance, and a cliffside to my left, with a rather large path on the side of it. I think some people are around, but for now they're silent and inactive. There's a feeling of emergency, and that I have to hurry up or something bad is coming. I run a ramp onto the path on the side of the cliff, and I move along it for a while. There are many flat squares in the ground at several places, each with a number from one to six indicated on it, and with a specific color (I know there were three and that one of them was red, pretty sure the other was green, and the last one maybe blue). I go back down and enter a sort of 'building'. It's actually just a small, foggy room/maze. There are numbered cubes, all of the same color, scattered in there. There are two more similar buildings, containing the cubes of the two other colors. I understand that I have to match the cubes with the square pads up on the ramp, and that only when they're all matched will the gate open. I see my mom in the distance already running to do it, and making really good progress. I'm not really sure what happens, but soon whatever we were afraid off comes, I think they're sort of like ghosts. After that I'm clueless, but I'm pretty sure the gate never got opened.

353:
I'm stranded on an island with another person, Robinson Crusoe style (I think that in the dream I thought about that story for a while...) Anyways, after a while we see a boat in the distance. We flail our arms around to attract its attention, and it comes. We get on board, and the boat goes to another island nearby where there's a large treasure. The captain tells us we can have it, that he'll only take a tiny bit, like 10% (not sure if we told him about the treasure or what...) We're kinda happy, but for some reason we both know that soon the boat will crash, and that we will both end up back on the island.

354: 
As a note, I switched between 3rd and 1st person mode in this dream, I don't think I was always actually 'being' the person in question. Also, in this dream I'm a lot older, wearing some sort of beret style hat at parts, and it seems to be in the past like the 1950's or so at some parts. 
Work at the factory is over, and I walk out into a dark alley. I think there's a woman there, and we're feeling like someone is following us. We start running, and suddenly an attack dog charges at me and I fall to the ground. The woman is gone. I fight off the dog, and run away. I'm not sure what happens, but I think someone tries to kill me again and I decide it's time for revenge. I infiltrate the stronghold of whoever's been plotting all this, wanting information about my enemies (and maybe to free the woman, not sure). I walk down a corridor, and suddenly hear someone approaching. There's a sort of a hollow in a wall nearby, where some piping is going through. I hide in it, and it's actually really dark in there. While I'm there, I find an hourglass, that I know will be useful later and that had some significance in relation to another part in the dream, but I don't remember what. The guard passes by, walking very slowly. Suddenly, my view shifts to a group of people, about 8 of them, who walk into a large office. Those are all the people who have organized all of this. I learned a bunch of their names, but now I only remember one. It's a girl named "Weekend Weed", who coincidentally (or not so) smokes a ton of cigarettes (not joints though). I think to myself that I will kill her using those, maybe by poisoning them. After that, the last thing I remember is confronting her while she was sitting on some couch. I went up to her, and start smoking one of her cigarettes, burning it up in one inhalation, and there were two more left.

There were others, one about me really wanting some X-men game that had come out a long time ago on PS2, and another about me being in some jail (might have been the continuation of #352), but I can't remember much besides that.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty much nothing recalled last night, seems (almost) a waste to post this, but I guess it's still something.

355:
I'm watching a video of some LOTR game that's coming out, and the commentator is saying it's going to be one of the greatest games ever. Basically the video is some fight that goes on with Aragorn (Who's using a huge axe for some reason), Gimli and someone else against a sort of dragon. After a while, the dragon gets hurt and grows to double in size, and that's all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Could remember two dreams this morning, but they've sorta faded out so only some fragments are left.

356: 
I'm in some sort of tropical place, near a beach. Suddenly, I realize I have to get to math class. I go up the stairs in some building (But I think I can somehow see through the walls to the beach), and run into the classroom. For some reason, the teacher gets really pissed and starts talking about me cheating, and says he's going to give me detention. However, I'm very preoccupied with something else, I think I'm being blackmailed or something and have to urgently go do something. I leave the room, and it's night time. I go out onto the beach in the pitch black darkness. I have to get to some small crashed boat, and there's supposed to be some merchandise on it. I have to measure the boat somehow, and do something with the merchandise. I see a few other people at other boats doing the same, but it's so dark that they can barely see in front of them (and neither can I, but I can somehow see THEM). One person is measuring the boat using her finger as a ruler, so it's really tedious and unprecise. I don't really remember much after.

357:
I'm in a car, and we're driving on a highway, and I think we're in a rush for some reason (Not sure who's with me, might be my brother or mom). We go over a lane, and the car hits another. The other car  ends up flipped on it's side, and I think our car does a full flip before stopping. I don't really think anyone is that hurt, but we're all a bit angry for wasting time, and that we're going to have to deal with the people in other car getting pissed at us.

----------


## Wildman

Weird night last night, I'm not sure if I had a really low level LD or something, or just another dream of LDing. Whatever it is, it seems really vague and distant to me now, I can't really remember much about it. There's a complementary other dream as well though.

358:
I'm in some small town, near a road. There's a rather small store/restaurant (not sure) nearby, and I step inside. I see somebody I know, and I think I try to call him, but he doesn't hear me. <Starting here I have NO CLUE how things go. I MIGHT have thought I was dreaming, and maybe been a bit lucid, but I'm doubtful> The only two other things I remember was going to another similar store, and then being in the woods looking up at the sun through the trees, and trying to fly off.

359:
I'm at school, and it's pretty early in the afternoon, but everything's already rather dark. I'm not sure what time it is exactly, but I have to take a bus at 5 PM, and apparently I'm not stressed out about missing it so I can wander around. I see a friend of mine, and we talk for a while. He thinks that I should be really hungry right now, and asks me if I want to go get some food. I tell him I don't want to miss my bus. He answers that there's a place really close by that sells only chicken, and that I can just go in, grab some, and leave while eating it. I ask him what the different types of chicken they sell are, and he basically names 6 different, uh, toppings that you can put on the chicken. The only one I remember is black pepper. I tell him that I don't really like any of those, so we give up on the idea. Now here I'm not really sure where I am. I think we go through a hole in a wall, and end up in some ruins. However, there's a bus that's split in half or something nearby, and we go in it. It's pretty dark inside, and we stay there for a while. We hear some other people hanging around there. Another of my friends comes, and for a while we're just walking around and losing each other. I suddenly realized I forgot about my bus, and I go running out, alone suddenly. It's already long gone though, but I realize that there was a conference that day at 5:30, and that I should be there. I go into the school, and end up in some very fancy waiting room. I see my mom there and a bunch of other people. After a while, we are seated in a sort narrow alleyway (as if we were in a bus or plane, but not actually in one, hard to explain). There are small TV's above each of us. However, none of them are working. I rip mine out of it's socket, and start tinkering with it. I somehow get to a sort of menu where I can change different things, like the vividity of the colors on the TV. However, while I'm screwing around, the other peoples' TV starts working. It's not that they weren't working, just that nothing was on. Thinking I don't want to miss anything, I slam mine back it's place and it works fine. After that, I don't remember anything except some vague mention of each of us having a social number (?, not social security), that is between 1 and 8, and ranks your sociability or something.

----------


## Wildman

Lucid dream ho!

Yep, so I had an LD last night. It wasn't particularly long or that interesting, but there were two or three moments that were REALLY vivid, more so than usually. There were two other dreams I wrote down notes about, but I only remember one.

360:
I'm with two friends, and we're trying to find some place where we can sit down and eat the food we have on us. We're running away from / trying to avoid someone, and we're really almost in a frenzy. We go through some door, and after a while we somehow end up sitting on a rooftop. The place is actually really peaceful and isolated, I think there's a garden nearby and otherwise walls are surrounding us. We decide that we'll go here whenever we're around and someone's annoying us, because no one really knows about it.  <No clue what happens> I'm in some apartment suddenly, and apparently it belongs to me. It's extremely spacy and luxurious, pretty much like a house. There's some sort of camping trip that's going to happen soon, but I don't really care to go, so I just stand around for a while. I decide to go take a shower. I'm about to go in it, and suddenly my dad appears. I'm naked at this point, so I'm freaked out by that and the fact that he just appeared out of nowhere. I'm not really sure where he goes, but he eventually disappears.

361:
I'm at school, near some lockers. There aren't many people around, and I think to myself I might be dreaming and do a breathing RC. It pays off, and I become lucid. I try out some voice commands to help stabilize things, and it works decently. I walk out the door, and try summoning some girl. Nothing happens for a while, and I look down at myself to see if I look normal or not. I think I had the clothes I wore yesterday. The girl walks out of the school after a while, and we start going at it but stop rather quickly because the dream was kinda fading off. I keep going down the street, and see two friends, that I talk to briefly. Around this point, I start losing lucidity. I start running down a steep street, and think of jumping off the top of it as a start for flying. I only end up floating around a bit, but falling back down. I don't know how, but I end up in some hills, and this may be the most vivid part of the dream, and definitely the last place where I was lucid. Next to me was a mirror, and it was incredibly clear but strange. It was as if it was reflecting another mirror that I couldn't see, and the 2nd mirror was reflecting a third one, which reflected a really beautiful image of some plains, hard to explain.  After that, I'm back into a normal dream. I fall into a sort of Mayan temple, and it's the inside is magnificent. I set something on fire, and the entire temple is illuminated. Apparently I'm on some quest to find a treasure, and I have to uncover 9 different artifacts or something before I can get to it. One of them was in the temple. After that, I don't really remember anything, except thinking that that's already 3 out of 9 done.

----------


## Wildman

Bad recall last night, I might have remembered more from last night if the couple words I wrote about a dream weren't completely illegible (I have horrible handwriting and usually write in the dark).

Anyways, here's the small bit I remember:

362:
I'm playing some pretty cool game, it's sort of like a platformer. Before each mission I play, I have a huge selection of creatures I can choose to be. I'm not really sure about their names, but they're all somewhat related to an element. I can mainly remember some of them being oriented towards Fire, Iron, or Poison, among others. Anyways, for the mission I'm on, I decide to pick poison. Basically my guy is a weird kind of frog looking thing (Murlocs for those who play Warcraft), and he can shoot these poison-tipped spears somehow. My guy's in a sort of cave, and some beast comes to attack me. I run away, and jump onto another lower platform. I shoot at him from under, and he's stuck on his own platform. He gets poisoned, and eventually dies. After that, all I remember is going up to some spot and getting a message telling me that I've found the 4th secret level in the game.

----------


## Wildman

Weird dream recalled last night, pretty interesting however because I could remember something I read in decent detail.

363:
I'm in a room in some building, and there's a woman nearby (I think she was a journalist). She's facing another person (I think my economics teacher). There are two other guys, maybe in their 50-60's, sitting down at the end of the room, behind a sort of one-way glass thing that can slide forward so that no one can see them. Apparently the journalist is applying for her Green Card, and she needs to do some sort of interview. She steps behind a wall, and starts talking, as if reporting on some news show. I just walk around and listen to what she's saying. Suddenly though, an alarm goes off and everything is in a panic. I think it's a fire alarm, but there's no fire. It's actually some problem with the electricity, and things might have exploded. Anyways, I think I go with the economics teacher and the woman through an emergency door. We end up in a long corridor, and there are dangerous-looking electrical wires EVERYWHERE on the ground. The guy says that those aren't dangerous at all, and that we should be worrying about the bigger problem (maybe there's actually a fire?). Anyways, we get to some place where there are 3 elevators. For two (the ones on the left far right) of them, the doors are open and we can see into the elevator shaft. I step quickly, afraid of falling in. The middle elevator, however, seems intact. We press the button, but after waiting a while the doors still don't open. At this point, I think my bro and mom are with me. We look around, puzzled. After a while, we realize there are about 5 sort of wooden tablets on the walls, with things written on them. Behind us is a larger tablet where there are 5 rows to write (or type, I think it looked sort of like a search box you type in the on the computer, if that makes sense in a "real life" situation, hard to explain) something in. We realize that each tablet is a puzzle that we have to solve, and the answers go into the rows. For some reason, we think to ourselves that it's my dad that has done all this to test us. We take a look at the first tablet, there are about 8 lines of math, but it's not exactly logical. I can remember about 5 of them, so here they are, typed as logically as I can not knowing how to do the pi character, ^ for exponent...

(pi)R^2
= (pi)R
= (pi)x^2

x^2
x = 3

There's more lines I sort of know, but I might also be making them up with the parts I remember. Anyways, looking at the first 2 lines, I think to myself that since R^2 and R are the same, that R must equal one (or zero, didnt think of it at the time). My brother and I start working together, trying to figure out how we can come up with one single "answer" by looking at this, thinking that it can't be x = 3 because that's already written, it would be too obvious. I'm not too sure what happens after that, I think we start looking at the other puzzles and that we're confused about how to interpret them. 

Pretty interesting though that I had SOME logic in that dream, although the logical part of your brain is supposed to be inactive  when you're dreaming.

----------


## Wildman

Weird and roleplaying/adventure game oriented dream, however very vivid at some points.

364: 
I&#39;m swimming underwater, so my vision&#39;s a bit clouded but still quite clear for a dream. I think there are other people competing against me, to be the first to figure out what to do and get out of there. There are three visible passages, left, middle, and right, all apparently leading to the surface. I think I choose the left one <For now, I don&#39;t think running out of air is a problem>. I get to the surface, and I&#39;m at a sort of really nice sort of sanctuary. I walk around, and I hear someone I know on a walkie talkie, or maybe just in my head, complaining and saying she&#39;s confused about what to do (I&#39;m not sure, but she might have been on the same &#39;team&#39; as me, although I didn&#39;t hear anything from her afterwards). After looking around, I think to myself that I picked the wrong passage, and get ready to go back into the water. At this point, everything is really vivid. I feel breathless, and I&#39;m panting. I prepare to hold my breath to get in the water, and take a couple deep breaths. Finally, I jump in, and start swimming as quickly as possible to the next passage. This time I think I take the one on the right. By the time I get through it, I&#39;m almost out of breath. Now everything starts taking a more somber appearance, it&#39;s all dark and quiet. I&#39;m at a stone stairway, and I start walking up the stairs. Now at this point at a couple of moments I&#39;m in third person view, and &#39;controlling&#39; what I think is Guybrush Threepwood (props if you know who that is), essentially I&#39;m in a roleplaying/adventure game. I am / He is in a sort of mansion, and walk around looking for things I can pick up and use. Everything has a sort of horror movie feeling. At some point, I&#39;m not sure exactly what happens but I&#39;m freaked out as HELL by something, kind of like in those sabotage flash movies where there&#39;s a loud scream and disturbing picture that appears out of nowhere if you&#39;ve ever been seen one of those... 
Anyways, I&#39;m really rattled, and start walking around, dreading every corner and door I have to go past. At one point, I&#39;m about to walk out of a room, and I sense something is waiting for me out there. I move slowly towards it, and walk out. I see this sort of fat, armless woman. For some reason, even though I saw her in advance, I&#39;m suddenly REALLY scared by her and yell "Bitch&#33;&#33;" (Don&#39;t know why, it was more of an AAAHHH&#33;&#33; moment, but that just came out in a screamy way). After that, I just stand there and she tells me that she&#39;s an oracle. <Third person> The guy walks into a room with her, and there&#39;s obviously some  ::hump::  going on under the sheets (Whew, good thing it switched to third person and I was &#39;spectating&#39 :wink2: . After that, things sort of fade out and I end up somewhere completely different. It&#39;s a medium-sized city, and I start walking around it. Before that, I could see a sort of map and I had to choose which place I wanted to start at, and each starting position was accompanied by a set of different items. Apparently I picked the city. I think to myself that the things you have to do in the game must vary slightly depending on where you start and what items you get. I start pretty much picking up every piece of junk I see, and having TONS of things in my inventory. Eventually, I have so much shit I can&#39;t pick anything up anymore. I get to some place where there a bunch of trashcans. I search them, and inside I find three items  : Hobo pants, a hobo jacket, and some other really weird thing, I really can&#39;t describe it at all, except that it&#39;s supposed to make your voice sound like that of a hobo&#39;s. I think to myself that I&#39;ll need them in case I need to disguise myself, so I drop some of the useless stuff I have. After that, I don&#39;t remember much at all, except going through a backdoor into some building. However, I do remember something kind of strange, I&#39;m suddenly in front of a TV actually playing the game instead of living it, and my dad comes downstairs and gets extremely pissed at me because I woke him up (this is still in the dream) when I yelled "Bitch&#33;" earlier, kinda strange because that was when I was "in" the "game", (although I&#39;m probably the only one who was ANY idea what I&#39;m saying at this point)...

EDIT to add even more confusion, I wouldn&#39;t read this because it makes no sense whatsoever except to me...: I just remembered as I submitted this that when I&#39;m in front of the TV, (not sure if this is before or after my dad gets pissed), my mom comes and I tell her I found this awesome show (talking about what I was living for most of the dream) called something like DEA, standing for something vaguely similar to Defenders of the Ancient Way. We decide to watch it, and it&#39;s actually some weird animated thing about two small creatures trying to destroy a huge one, but we actually really like it.

----------


## Wildman

Kong. King Kong.

365:
Alright, some I'm in a pretty nice mansion, but everything is in kind of a panic. I'm not really sure who I am at times in this dream, sometimes I think I'm just spectating, others I'm actually doing something. Anyways, there's basically a woman being chased around by some evil guy. She runs up the stairs and gets into some room. In the closet is a gun that she picks up. Shortly after, it respawns, and I take it as well. I think that for a while she just goes around the house looking for things, and there's no real sign of the guy. Eventually, she goes out on a balcony, and starts making one of those ladders made out of bed sheets or any cloth, and goes down to another balcony that was under it. I try to follow her, but essentially I just hold out a piece of cloth and jump off. The landing is kinda rough, but I'm fine. She runs back inside, and gets to the front door. She opens it, and now apparently King Kong is after her, and I'm not sure whether or not she wants him to come. Anyways, I try to protect her, and I try to distract him. I pull a jetpack out of nowhere, and start flying forward, away from the mansion. He follows me, but he's freaking huge, so he's gaining on me fast. I float over a sort of swamp, and around that point he essentially tackles me. I don't really know what happens after that (I'm not positive, but I think I sort of 're-live' the jetpack part again).

366:
Really short dream, or at least I can't remember it well. I'm taking a test for my video class, and there are three long answer questions. One of them is about a movie we watched, except it's asking for some really small insignificant detail, so I'm pissed off about it since I can't remember it, and that it's a ridiculous question. The last thing I remember is looking at the final question, asking something about Elliott (misspelled on the test as Elliot) Smith, so I think to myself that I'll be fine for that one.

----------


## Wildman

Alright, so I had somewhat of an LD last night, but it was pretty unstable and fading in/out, making me unsure of the parts where I was actually in control and conscious I was dreaming. I know there's some parts that I've forgotten, but here it is. 

367: (I won't bother putting anything in blue, because it's hard to say when lucidity stops and plain dreaming starts)
I'm in a parking lot, and I just stand around alone for a while, some time in the afternoon. Suddenly, a bunch of dogs start running at me to attack me. Along here is the first place where I actually realize I'm dreaming. I put my palm in front of me and all time freezes (except for me), with one of the dogs who was jumping at me still in mid air. I walk around them, and suddenly, out of my control, time resumes. I don't remember any precise details, but I used telekinesis to get them out of the way. I somehow end up on a space station, and start wandering off for a while. Around here, I lose lucidity for a while. I end up going in a couple rooms, and participating in video game basketball and soccer tournaments, winning all the matches rather easily. Eventually, I end up in a corridor and become lucid again for a short moment. I think of trying to summon a dream guide, but after trying to will it to happen and using voice commands, nothing happens. I think I lose lucidity once again, and go into another room. This time, there's a tennis tournament going on. In the first round, I start realizing that everything is a lot harder than it was in the other tournaments. After a while, everything turns to chaos. I'm basically standing on a floating rock spire, above the abyss. In front of me is my opponent, on another platform. (Devil May Cry 3 inspired scene begins here). My opponent morphs into a demon form, and his platform starts approaching me. He's attacking me at range, I think using the tennis ball that keeps bouncing back and forth between us, while I try to defend myself, thinking that I just have to survive until he gets close enough for me to finish him. When he gets in range, I morph myself and start attacking him. 
Now I have no idea what happens. The last thing I remember is being in a bar, with two weird creatures with me. Someone is drunk, and walks out. Something goes on with the bouncer, and people are getting pissed. I'm not sure if I had the smallest bit of lucidity left, or if it simply was part of the dream, but I got sick of the noise and made all the walls shake by focusing hard, calming everyone down.

There was some other thing I wrote down, but the notes really mean nothing to me, especially one part where I just put down: + < -

----------


## Wildman

*Hell yeah!* Had a sweet LD last night, not because of what I actually did in it, but because it really was a step up in self-control/clarity from my previous ones. Here it is!



368:
I'm at some sort of theater auditorium, it's pretty large with bright red seats. A show just ended, and I start to walk out into the corridor with some people. For a couple seconds, I see some of the people from the Harry Potter movies. They vanish shortly after, and around this point I realize I'm dreaming.  I stand there for a while, and everything's starting to get a bit darker with each second that passes. I'm sorta lost, not wanting this to fade out and wanting to be in the light, I ask a nearby guard/cop to take me to where's sunlight, pretending to be sick or something. He shows me to an exit after walking for a while. I go through, and walk out into a parking lot. It's a really nice day, and the dream feels more stable. There's a bit of confusion however. There are two cars nearby, and some people. The cop who showed me here is now obsessed with a casket he keeps talking about, asking me where I'm putting it and where I want him to put it. The first car leaves with a few people in it. My friend gets in the second car, a really nice, bright yellow two-seat convertible. It actually kinda has a back seat, but it's more like a small square compartment where you can put something. The cop keeps rambling on about the casket, and I remember that I set as a goal for myself in my next LD to actually sit down and think, rather than rush into things and lose control. There isn't really anywhere to sit though, and the cop is starting to be extremely annoying. My friend asks me if I want to go for a ride with him, and I agree, thinking that it's a pretty good opportunity to get rid of the cop and just focus on the fact that it's a dream. I get in, and I'm not sure where the cop goes. My friend starts driving, and for some reason he's calling me Copperfield. After a while, I realize it's a bad pun, making fun of how the cop had been pissing me off, and also a reference to David Copperfield. Around this point, everything gets the most vivid I've ever experienced. My friend is driving kinda badly, and I can feel it. I'm a little afraid of an accident, because I'm thinking I might still feel pain or whatever. We drive to a street near my house, and I can clearly read the street sign, although the name on it is wrong. Some parts of the landscape are changed, however. We drive down towards a football field, and I start realizing that the sun is setting extremely fast. I get out of the car, and see a girl run past and fall to the groud. I go up to her, and she gets up quickly and walks off. After this, things fade away quickly, I think the last thing I do is talk to someone on the football field as night falls.  After that, I had an FA where I woke up in my bed to my door opening because of the wind or something. Not wanting to attract attention for some reason, I don't bother getting up and try to fall asleep again. My mom walks in, and dumps a bunch of clothes, and asks me if they're cooked enough (??). After that, I woke up for real.

Had two other dreams before that, and one more that I just know I had and was cool, but after struggling to remember it I just can't, except maybe a few minor elements. 

369: This dream was kind of just me watching a movie. I don't remember much from the first part, I think maybe Helen Hunt was in it. Suddenly, the movie ends. I start wondering to myself why Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom weren't in it, because I think to myself that I saw them in a preview for this movie. Suddenly though, the words Part 2 and a title show up on the screen, and a completely different movie starts, with them in it.

370:
I'm in a sort of weird facility, and there are hundreds of people lined up, on ramps, stairs, everywhere. In the middle of the room is someone standing on a sort of podium, answering questions. I'm in line as well, talking to someone. Apparently we decided to give the game Anarchy Online another try, after having talked about the cool things in it. However, this is apparently the wait to be resurrected once you die in it. It's ten minutes long on average. People are kinda pissed off, and keep saying things to the guy on the podium. We keep talking, and I start saying that this wait is enough to make the whole game worthless.

----------


## Wildman

Well, last night wasn't quite as entertaining. Here's what I can remember:

371:
I'm reading these forums, and I fall upon a post written by Leo Volont. He talks about some revolutionary trascendental sort of phase you can enter, between being awake and lucid dreaming. He's extremely excited about it, and describes how it works. He lists 4 things required for it, and I can remember two: Spirituality and balls, heh. (Next to these two things on my notes I wrote down "Someone's House", don't know if that was something else in the dream or actually in the list of 4, I think it's just something I forgot that happened later on). Anyways, he says that to study this we should focus on people who are good at WILDing, because their experience is similar to what he wants to achieve. He suggests that we recruit the Wildman team for this. Upon seeing this, I wonder what the heck that is, thinking that they weren't in the forums list of teams last time I checked, and also why it would be named after my nickname. I check it out, and apparently it's a team composed of the best WILDers. Several times in the dream, the team's name changes between WILD team and Wildman team. Don't really remember much after that.

372:
I'm playing "Battlefield 2", except extremely changed and completely unlike Battlefield 2. Anyways, I'm in some game where one player has a helicopter, and the other people are in some large storage room, and have to get to the other side of it before they are shot down. I gun down 3 or 4 people from the start, and the rest start hiding behind crates. People start calling me cheap and insulting me, mainly some girl who gets into an argument with me. Eventually, they make a run for it, and none of them make it. We switch to some other map, where we're in two teams. I go after the person who insulted me earlier, and follow her through some tunnel and into an underwater area. I knife her, and she's pretty pissed off. I kind of grin because the place we're in is called Stab Lake or Stablet Lake. I stay there for a while, and she eventually comes back with other people. A huge firefight breaks out, and I call for help. Other people from my team come, and eventually we win the fight. I pause for a second to readjust my "controls" (although in dreams like these I never actually see the controller or keyboard, or the actual screen itself, it's just like I'm in it) so I can aim better, and we just walk off.

----------


## Wildman

Some pretty weird dreams last night..

373:
I'm in a large elevator, with a bunch of other people I know. I'm not sure if I'm in a contest or a challenge or something, but this is basically how it works: We have a sort of crate with a bunch of different foods in it, some are completely inedible or rotten, others are fine. There will be a small amount of food we can actually eat. Apparently, the test is that we have to survive on that little food. Someone briefs us about this for a while, then leaves us. The elevator stops, and the doors open up into Africa, which is actually looking really nice, and way different than what I've seen of it. I think there's a lake nearby, and everything looks green. We start opening the crate, and sorting out the food. Digging through the pile of it, I find a whole bunch of bread. There's a bunch of other stuff, but I don't really like it so I tell the others they can have it. I move off and start eating bread like a maniac, I think with something on it, but I can't remember what. I think to myself that it's more nutritious than the other things, and that I'm perfectly happy with it. We also find one lone mushroom, not sure what we do with it. After a while, someone comes and is asking for help from one of the people with me. He/She says that there's a village nearby that is being overrun by a disease of some sort, and that help is needed to put up posters warning the people. I tell the person with us that we need him here, but he says he really has to go, and he does.

374: 
I'm near some sort of large house, apparently inhabited by these psychotic criminal nuns. I get captured by them, and they toss me into a room with a bunch of other people. However, shortly after, they somehow get captured, and we're forgotten in there. The room is tightly sealed, with the walls made out of a strange metal, no windows except maybe one that's too high to get to, and the door doesn't look easy to open. We can't be heard either, because there's no one around. People around me start to despair, and just accept that they're going to die in here. I get up and pissed though, and tell them that if we're going to die in this shithole, we're going to die after trying everything we can to escape, no attempt being too stupid. I start hitting the walls, and strangely it doesn't hurt to punch them, each hit sort of just bouncing off. I get into a frenzy, and actually somehow manage to open the door. We get out, but for some reason we're reluctant to leave the house, or maybe the way out was sealed somehow. Anyways, we eventually do get out, and start walking down a nearby path to a school. We see people there, and walk slowly towards them, wondering if they even realized we'd been missing for days. I think I start sort of flying (might've been with a jetpack) along with a few others, and I have no idea what happens afterwards.

375:
I'm in some gymnasium, with a lot of other people. There's talk of starting some basketball game. However, there are tables everywhere around me. I tell them that if we're going to play, we should be able to use the tables to get higher jumps and stuff, because there's no way we can avoid them or move them. It's agreed, and the game starts. I jump onto tables and stuff, but eventually they disappear. The team against us is apparently pretty good, and I think we're losing (Score might've been 42 - 53 or something at some point). I take some shots, but narrowly miss all of them. At some point, the ball just turns into this sort of long spear, so it's extremely hard to get it in the basket. Some guy and I are right under the net, and we keep trying to get it in, taking turns missing. Eventually, I go into a nearby room for a few seconds. I come back and get on the court, not realizing that my team is gone. Instead, the girls team is playing, but for some reason I don't notice and neither do they, I think because I'm wearing a hood or something. I get the ball, and shoot from really far away. However, the basket is really different, it's like a gigantic water tank with a small hole in it, and the ball just bounces off it. Suddenly, I realize I'm in the wrong game. I walk off the court, and tell the ref he/she could've noticed when I talked/yelled during the game that I didn't exactly have a girl's voice. I go to the other room, and my team is there, just lounging and eating fruit and stuff. I go up to some friends, one of which is eating a grape. However, he completely smashes it, and a LOT of juice comes out. I think I taste one of them, but I'm not positive, and around there I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Abominable recall last night, slept a really long time and I can't remember much, maybe I went to bed too late and screwed up my regular sleeping schedule.

Anyways, there's essentially just one thing I can remember, not exactly sure if I had a very short LD or not, here it goes..

376:
I'm walking down a cobblestone road, next to a lake. After a while, I see a really annoying person I know. I turn back, and somehow there's like a fragment of my room behind me, the table where my alarm clock is. I look at it, look away, then look at it again, not sure if it was with the intention of doing an RC. The time changes completely, and again when I look away and back. I guess that I become lucid, although I don't remember thinking that I was dreaming for more than a few short moments, and wanting to do something to piss off the guy who was in front of me. No recall after that.

----------


## Wildman

Weird... ...and kinda gory

377:
I'm on DV, and talking in chat to (I think, pretty sure I saw the avatar at some point) Chainsaw Kitten, probably due to the fact that she wrote one of the last posts I read before going to sleep. Anyways, she says that she had an extremely weird dream, and we talk about LDing a while (Agh! Didn't RC!). She ends up telling me about the dream, saying she was a vampire on American Idol, and just spinning around with a microphone while drenched in blood (I guess Chainsaw Kitten applys somewhat...). As bizarre as that is, as I'm about to go sleep, I suddenly decide to do an animation of that dream in MS Paint (Somehow..). Apparently I already have a video of someone just spinning  with a microphone, so all I have to do is add the blood. There's actually about 8 options for how much blood I want, the first four going up to something like very large amount of blood, and continuing with things like Extremely Gory Huge amount of blood. Yeah. Anyways, by this time I'm out of chat and on her Dream Journal thread (dunno if she actually has one), and I'm about to post the two (I actually made two slightly different ones) animations. However, when I do, the video's don't show up. I realize I've made some mistake with saving the files, and for some reason I'm worried that she isn't looking at the thread anymore and that no one will see my "awesome" videos. Don't really remember much after that.

----------


## Wildman

Can't remember that much from last night, a few scenes from some dreams but nothing extremely specific. 

378: 
I'm in this really beautiful alien ship (was driving it from third person perspective), it's basically a sort of large purple-colored hovercraft, and it's floating over an ocean. I keep going towards the horizon for a while, and there's some cliffs around me. Suddenly, a large battlecruiser (-----> Starcraft style) starts floating over me, not looking too friendly. I swerve to the right, and manage to lose in a sort of valley. After that, all I remember is having to investigate a murder of someone who got pushed off a cliff or something similar, and going to a sort of citadel with a bunch of people. Once there, we had to solve a set of puzzles, and I got stuck on the tenth one.

379:
I'm at my old school, and standing in a kid's playground, with a bag of chips. Suddenly, two huge guys walk up to me, and ask for the chips. I tell them that there's no way they're going to get them, and they walk off. Shortly after, they come back and start threatening me for them. I get pissed off, and as one approaches I can tell him that they can go fuck off if they're going to take them, throwing the bag in the sand and tossing some more inside it to make the chips inedible. Not really sure what happens after that.

380:
I can barely remember anything from this one. Basically, I'm visiting some place, or at least pretending to be a visitor because I have another purpose there, I think I'm looking for someone. There are lots of tourists around, and apparently it's a sort of factory. However, to get there, there's essentially a labyrinth of paths. Suddenly, something happens and everyone goes into a panic. Everyone is gone, so I take out these sort of plastic but really well-made wings, and start floating up and going towards the factory. I think I have to try several times before landing in the right place, and finally getting there.

Also, two nights ago, didn't remember any dreams except just one thing, that I was in an airport with my mom and she was asking if there was any monkee (spelled that way), which was apparently the name of some artificial paint, and I saw some on a cart nearby.

----------


## Wildman

Aaaaghhh! Had an LD last night, but I can barely remember anything from it! Ironically, I remember thinking at some point that it's the longest LD I've ever had  ::|: . So now basically I just remember a few separate moments in it, the least exciting ones unfortunately because I wasn't completely lucid yet.

381:
I'm in a large mall, and I just walk around for a while. It doesn't actually look like there's that much for sale, more like a bunch of cubicles everywhere. I'm standing near one, when suddenly a bunch of people pull out guns and announce the store is being robbed or we're being taken hostage. Everyone ducks down at the nearest table or near a cubicle. A few people make a run for the door; some get shot, others manage to escape. I feel really freaked out, and the people near me as well, and we're sort of trying to plan something we can do. Suddenly, more and more people run for the exit. I decide to use the opportunity to make my own escape, hoping not to die. However, just as I'm leaving the store, I start realizing something's weird about this, and that I might be dreaming. I'm not sure what happens, but I end up in a quiet neighborhood, near some house with a view on the ocean. Still trying to get things clear in my head, I walk around up and down a hill nearby. A person I know comes up to me and starts saying a bunch of nonsense, and being really annoying. After this, all I can remember is getting everything rather stable, and walk up towards a highway.  

382:
Not sure if this was an FA or not, but this is what I can remember: I'm in a huge, rather nice hotel. There's really everything, a video game arcade, casino, dance floors... I walk around for a while, going up different escalators. Eventually, I find my brother, and tell him I'm completely exhausted (and I did feel like it), and to give me the key to the room so I can go sleep. He gives me it, and I ask him to remind what number it is, I think he says 241 or 214, I'm positive it started with 2 though. I think I eventually get there, and am thankful to be able to get some sleep...

383:
My grandpa has, in the dream, been visiting for a couple months, and now he has to go back to where he lives (although it's much, much closer in the dream, a whole country closer...). We drive for a couple "hours", and get to wherever his house is. Now I'm not exactly sure what exactly happens. I guess we were driving my grandma's car for some reason, and we parked it in a certain spot that we weren't supposed. We left the area, and when we came back to go back home, the car had been towed. We had to tell my grandma, and she got REALLY pissed, telling us we can't be trusted anymore.

----------


## Wildman

384:
Now this was a weird dream, although I can't remember much from it...

I'm in some sort of large hangar/garage, and for some reason, my entire body is blue. From the way people were acting in the dream, it seems that changing this it's practically a matter of life and death. It's decided that I'm going to undertake some huge plastic surgery thing, and that it will be a rather dangerous operation. I'm put in a chair, and work begins. After a long time, I get up. I look at my hand, and it looks normal but also completely different. I look in a mirror, and I have a completely different face, basically they made an entire "mask" over mine. The last thing I remember is seeing that I have a double chin for some reason, so I say that that's going to need to be removed.

----------


## Wildman

385:
I'm on the show Survivor, except I'm a completely different person. I'm some guy, maybe in my 50s, named Xin or Zin, not exactly sure. Anyways, we're in the middle of some challenge, there are maybe 6 people around me. We get to some spot where there are 3 posts, and ropes kinda everywhere, I think we're each attached to one. There's a sort of scramble, and I'm confused about what I have to do. Suddenly I realize that everyone is now far ahead of me. I free myself quickly, and sprint to catch up. The last part of the challenge is a sort of wide 45 degree wooden ladder we have to get up. I see most of the people are almost up there, so I start climbing as fast as possible. Once I'm up there, essentially everyone is, and there are about 5 spots, each person can get one and whoever is on one at the end wins. 3 or 4 are taken, and there are two people next to me who don't realize they can still get those. I'm about to run for them, and I'm not too sure if I actually get a spot or not.

----------


## Wildman

Really don't remember much from last night, didn't get much sleep at all.

386:
Basically, all I do recall is being sorta like in the movie 28 Days Later. Apparently there is a zombie invasion (not sure if it's about to come, or has already started), and I'm trying to survive. I sprint down a hill and through some woods, and get to a really ominous town. Some buildings are dilapidated, and the few people I encounter are acting very strange and quiet. The two last things I remember are walking into an almost-deserted boarding house. Someone at the counter just gives me a long, blank stare. The last part I remember is being in a sort of foggy subway tunnel, and I think that's when the zombies start coming.

----------


## Wildman

Weird LD, not sure how much control I had because it seems a bit strange/confusing, some parts were kinda cool though.

387:
I'm at my school, and everything's pretty dark. I walk by some stairs, and at the end of them is a room. Suddenly, I hear some sinister plotting going on behind there, something involving me, I think they just plain want me dead. However, as I listen, I start thinking I'm dreaming.  For a really long time, I struggle to keep everything stable. I'm not sure what happens, guess I 'black out', but I end up at my house, and knowing I'm dreaming. I walk out into the backyard, and get flying. As I keep going, I end up over San Francisco, and it's really an awesome sight. I see the Golden Gate Bridge, a bit clouded in fog, and all the cars on it. Now at this point I guess I'm not fully lucid for a bit, because I sorta start following the 'storyline' of the dream. I fly over an airport, and parachute down to the ground. There's a friend there, who apparently I told to wait for me. Someone we know starts coming toward us, and we try to avoid him. Another one of my friends comes, and I think we get into a car. We end up at a sort of bookstore. I see a girl, and decide to kiss her. After a while, someone I know nearby starts getting EXTREMELY pissed at the rest of my friends, who are just laughing at him. He's carrying these two kids books, which are supposed to be a collection of 'scary stories' and he's trying to tell them that they're actually really freaky, but everyone just keeps laughing. 

Shortly after, I had a weird FA:

I woke up in some weird place, and apparently we just switched houses to some sort of underground place, accessed through the building I'm in. I see some fat woman, and there's some whole drama going on because a blonde guy (who looked EXACTLY like her) rejected her or something, and I'm just kinda standing there. Someone walks into a nearby crab freezer, and I try to convince him/her that it's kinda retarded. He/she comes out covered in snow/ice. I go to the underground house, and enter a small, stuffy and narrow room with just enough room for a couch and a TV. My brother is sitting on it, and I sit next to him and we just talk for a while.

----------


## Wildman

*Alright, I've decided to make some (minor) changes (mainly after reading this) to this DJ to make it more useful to people who are looking for something specific, mainly the LDs. They're already in blue, so I'll keep that and make the future ones bold or something as well, not sure yet. I'll try to write down estimated length of dreams, and if I used a specific technique for the lucid ones.* 

Anyways, I've been having crappy recall lately  ::|: , here's what I remember from last night., it isn't much..

#388: *
Date: June 7th, 2006
Length: 10 minutes, felt quite long so this isn't very precise
*
I'm outside, and all of this dream is sort of confusing. Basically, I'm alone, and I think everyone is out eating lunch. There's grass everywhere, and a few places are similar to my old school, but a lot of it is like nowhere I've ever been. I walk past a grassy hill, where some people I know are sitting down and eating. I think I may have joined them for a while, but eventually I was alone again. I keep walking, and now I'm not too sure of the sequence of things that happen. At some point, I start just running rather fast, and I keep this up for a really long time, not getting tired at all (and feeling rather surprised about this, but not thinking about it very long). At some point, I run past some friends, and we briefly exchange words. I keep up my journey, and eventually get to some desert, with a large ravine ahead of me. I see some people in the distance, and my point of view changes for a second to someone from the show Survivor, and I think to myself that she looks way different. Eventually, I get back to my normal point of view, and see that there is sort of passage down into the ravine. Down there, I see many people playing a game of soccer (World Cup Fever!!!) and having a good time. I feel like joining them, but I decide not to. The last thing I remember is talking to my dad about something strange I saw, and all I remember is that he said something about the characteristics of a puma and of similar animals.

----------


## Wildman

#389:
*Date: June 8th, 2006
Length: Felt really long like the last one, but I'd say 5 minutes.
*
I know some things happen before this, but they're too unclear to explain. I start the rest of the dream at a sort of old village, kind of in the desert, and a large gate is in front of me. I'm about to embark on some journey, I think it's some sort of holy one, although I'm an atheist. I have a companion with me, it's not someone I actually know from real life though. We set out, and we're really not that far from the village, but after a while we feel like we've been walking for hours/days. We stop to take a break, and realize that finding anything to drink will be a serious problem. I think all we have is a small bottle of Orangina each. I drink about half of mine, and we start walking again. I think we encounter a homeless guy, and have a conversation for a while. We keep going, and eventually see this person with a sort of large test-tube with a sort of clear soup in it, with some rather nasty-looking things floating around in it. We're extremely thirsty, so we ask him if we can just drink the soup because we can't go on much longer. He doesn't really want to give it to us, but we end up drinking it all, and just leaving whatever was in it. We turn right, and keep going along the dirt road. We end up stopping at some point, and at this point we have two other people who have joined us. I think to myself that we won't make it unless we can get a steadier source of water, and I suddenly remember that I had six bottles of Orangina that I left behind at the village. The two new guys volunteer to go get them, even though it's rather far away now. We let them go, and I start talking to my companion. He says we're going to be going into the mountain soon, and everything will be covered in snow. I tell him that we can melt it, and that we won't have any problems with water if we do. We agree, and start walking with a really positive attitude now, kinda forgetting about the two others...

----------


## Wildman

Ack, had a couple dreams last night but I could only remember fragments of them this morning, and now I've pretty much forgotten them except one.

#390:
*
Date: June 9th, 2006
Length: The part I remember, maybe 3 minutes, although the actual dream was longer.
*
<Just a quick note, I'm not sure if it's part of the same dream, but I recall being at my computer, and being called for dinner, but trying to watch the ending of something and delaying as long as I could, because whatever I was watching wasn't stopping.> Anyways, the first thing I recall is falling into the ocean from up high, might have been out of an exploding helicopter. Several other people land with me. Apparently, we've been on a mission to stop someone from doing a terrorist act, and we've had several failed attempts. I remember the first one, where we almost stopped him before he could do anything, but he somehow escaped. Now there are only a few minutes left before it's too late, and he's escaping in a boat. Everyone is sort of just waiting, so I yell to them that it isn't over yet, and that we have to go out fighting. I keep motivating them, and we start swimming quickly towards the boat in the distance. I get a bit tired, but we eventually all get on. For a couple seconds, I'm running behind the guy we're after in shallow water, and I shoot him down with a pistol. We get on the boat, but apparently it's not over yet. Over a railing, some huge monster suddenly appears. The others shrink back, but I'm really enthusiastic and I'm jumping along the railing, shooting at the monster. It's sort of like in a game, so I have an inventory bar with 9 weapons available to me. The only ones I remember are the umbrella (Slot 6 I think), some grenades (Slot 4?), a satchel and a rocket launcher (pretty sure it's the last slot). I see the monster's health bar go down rapidly, and it dies. However, a new one appears out of it, and is much tougher, but we eventually take it down. 

There's just one other thing I can remember, I had some dream where I think I was running away from something, and ended up in a small room. I looked through some magazines there, and it mentioned a game I played a long time ago.

----------


## Wildman

#391:

*Date: June 10th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm in a street, near some sort of canal. Apparently, I have to take some sort class before I can study anything else, and it's simply called the "California class", apparently studying the state of California. My mom is there, and someone is talking about the canal, saying that it is rather polluted, and that there are rats inside that will eat you alive. For some reason, I find myself alone, and in the canal. The water is actually pretty clear and nice, and I start swimming, with no sign of killer rats. I swim straight forward, take a right, swim forward for a while again, then take another right and swim to the dead end. I climb back into the street somehow, and start walking down. Suddenly, I see the people I was with earlier. I cross the street to go see them, and talk to my mom for a while. She tells me that water in the canal is yellow because it's so full of trash. I think to myself that it wasn't when I swam in it. I turn around to look at it, and it really does look yellow.[/b]

----------


## Wildman

Three dreams, two from last night and one from the night before, all kinda confusing and hard to recall.

#392:*
Date: June 11th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm in a strange house, and in a sort of video game of sorts. There's a friend or two of mine nearby, and we're supposed to solve some puzzle that has to do with the house. We make slow progress, and eventually we're clueless what to do next. We search for what seems like a long time, but isn't really. The house has a sort of gloomy feeling to it, like something is going to jump out any minute. I go to a kitchen, and pick up a sort of item that gives me every gun in the 'game'. I look out the window, and wonder if I can't climb on to the roof, but I eventually just leave the room.

#393:
*
Date: June 12th, 2006
Length: 5-10 minutes
*
I'm very, very confused about this dream. I'm not sure how it started, but apparently, according to my notes, had to do with the Presidential elections in the US. I quickly ended up in a classroom with friends and people I know. However, everyone is acting very strangely towards me, as if they're hiding something. Suddenly, everyone starts telling me it's my birthday, and celebrating half-heartedly, and I still have a feeling that something's wrong. I might almost have been lucid, because the entire dream revolved around me trying to figure out what was going on, and trying to make sense of things, thinking that everything's illogical. I tell them that it can't be my birthday, because it's June 12th (surprised I actually knew that in the dream), and my birthday's in december. However, they tell me it's possible and eventually convince me...

#394: *
Date: June 12th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*

I'm in a city, with a friend or two, and we're pretty much lost, I think we missed a bus or something, so now we have to walk to wherever we're going. We walk through some streets, and suddenly there's a limousine near us. For some reason, we really don't want to be seen by the person inside, and try not to be noticed. Eventually, the limo leaves. Some girl I know goes running up behind us, and throughout the entire dream she's just been popping up and asking something that makes no sense, or simply just standing there. We ignore her, and eventually she goes off somewhere else, to go ask some other people. At this point, I make an extremely lame joke I can't remember exactly, based on the fact that she called us something like "City people". The 'joke' was saying something  along the lines of "Now, she will go see the Suburbans." Eventually, we're confused about where to go, and a friend asks me where I think we should go. I tell him, and he says we have to go in the opposite direction. I think we do, and eventually we see a huge bridge over us, which is where we wanted to go. Now after this, some weird stuff happens that I don't remember very well. We end up walking on some beams that are holding the bridge, so they're quite narrow and we could easily fall off. There's another beam above me, and I jump up, grab onto it, and swing my legs over, hanging from it. I think my friends take out lightsabers (??) and start like, swinging them right under me, but something goes wrong and they start burning me instead of doing what they're supposed to, and I have to let go. It's nothing serious though, because I somehow end up hanging from the beam again.

----------


## Wildman

Recall sure has sucked lately, probably because I'm not getting much sleep and being irregular with my sleeping hours. Anyways, here's the short one I remember from last night.

#394:
*Date: June 17th
Length: 1 minute* 

I'm in the bathroom, and I think I'm taking a dump. Suddenly, I see a large black insect nearby, on a small mat. I look at it for a while, and it's motionless. I think to myself that it's a spider. I start thinking about killing it, and grab a book or something similar. I try to smash it, but it moves much closer to me. Suddenly, I realize it's a mean-looking scorpion. I'm freaked out, and although I don't remember it, I assume I go running out. I ended up talking to my mom about it, and telling her we've never had scorpions in our house before, and that this one looked poisonous.

[SIZE=2]
* And it\'s been exactly one year since I joined DV! I\'ve had a decent amount of LDs, and average maybe one every 10-14 days now. Control\'s been getting steadily better, and length too. Summer just started too, so now I can devote more time to LDing . 

Average recall: {394 + 20 (approximated total of all those fragments I didn\'t number)} / 365: 1.134 dreams per night. Decent I guess, but I can do better.  
* </span>
<span style="color:red">Here goes another year!

----------


## Wildman

Can't remember from this confused mess of a dream, heh..

#395: World cup fever!!!
* Date: June 18th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes*
I'm on some sort of a bar, and watching the world cup game of France vs Korea (which was today AND WE GOT ROBBED!). After a while though, the lights start sort of flickering, and there's an apparent problem with the power.I keep watching the TV, and suddenly it flashes to another game, and the quality of the image changes, as if it was a game from several years ago. The team jerseys have changed, one of them being green, as I see a player from that team scoring a goal. There's a bit of confusion, and there are several changes to the game being shown. I realize that it isn't the same game shortly after, thankful that we didn't actually get scored on after a moment of worrying. Eventually, I leave the bar, and go outside. The streets are covered in snow, and it's really cold. My brother passes by on a sleigh, and the last thing I remember is a mention of something called Manna Polo, a variant of water polo or something.

----------


## Wildman

#396:
*Date: June 19th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
I&#39;m at a rock climbing center with some people I know, with a friend of mine belaying me. For some reason though, I&#39;m just hanging on the rope, far from the actual climbing wall. Someone else is on the place where I&#39;m supposed to be, supposedly because he wants to show me how to do it. I&#39;m getting aggravated because I don&#39;t feel like I need help and didn&#39;t ask for him to come, and he&#39;s just staying there, preventing me from doing anything. I look down, and my friend isn&#39;t really paying attention, looking away. I think the guy who was taking my place eventually disappears. Suddenly though, the rope goes loose and I start plummetting down, and my friend doesn&#39;t seem to much to stop it. I&#39;m going down very fast in a diagonal motion, and I crash onto the ground. After a few seconds, I get up, kinda hurt. I mainly remember looking at myself in a mirror, and having blood coming out of my mouth. I go up to the counter to give back my gear, and for some reason I&#39;m wearing a shirt that has either a drawing of a shark or of a rabbit on it, can&#39;t remember exactly. Suddenly though, a shark somehow comes out of the ground, and starts chasing after me. I run around, and eventually lose it. I end up outside, on a bike and chasing three people. They manage to escape, and the last thing I remember is my spanish teacher telling me to go look for Puerto Rican people in the street to help me.

#397:
*Date: June 19th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
This dream is going to sound really, really boring, because it&#39;s essentialy an Age of Empires 3 game in a dream... Don&#39;t bother reading unless you&#39;re REALLY bored, and know the AOE3 units...

Alright, so I&#39;m playing Age of Empires 3, on a team with a friend. We have some decent armies, and get ready to attack the enemy base. I think I basically have infantry and artillery, and my friend has cavalry. We approach a hill, and I move my falconets (4 of them) forward. However, just as I approach, I see about 5-6 culverins, about to whoop my artillery. Desperate, I send in part of my infantry to their deaths to help my falconets escape. Meanwhile, my base is being attacked by a rather large army. Back in the other battlefield, I charge my musketeers and skirmishers, trying to kill those cannons. I have one dragoon, that I send forward to attack them hand to hand. I look for three uhlans that I had, but I realize they got left behind. My friend arrives at my base, and manages to push the attackers back. After that, I don&#39;t really remember anything.

Also, I&#39;m not sure if it was part of this dream or not, but I have a vague memory of being in another unknown game, where I was one of two aliens standing trial for something.
Too much gaming.

----------


## Wildman

Long, weird, and confusing. Wouldn't have it any other way.

#398:

* Date: June 20th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*
I'm at school, and for some reason, we don't have class so I'm just standing there in a room. I walk out into the corridor, and suddenly something crashes into a nearby office, although I only hear the sound and don't actually see it. I go in there, and there are a few small kids. I ask them if everything is alright, and they just sort of laugh and say yes. <I have no clue what the hell happens, but I'm pretty sure what follows is part of this dream> I end up playing the game Dark Age of Camelot, which I haven't played in years. Apparently, I saw it and decided to replay it because I was extremely bored. I make a character, of race Inconnu (had to look that up to remember the name...) and a class similar to necromancer. She's dressed all in black, and almost clouded in a sort of shadow. I pick a name that's a sort of word pun, but I don't remember exactly what it was, except that it started with S and had to do with "the sun's rays". For a while, I just go around looking for stuff to hunt. Eventually, I see something, and start attacking. From what I can remember, my quickbar had about 5 actions, and here's my best estimation of what they were: 1) Shoot arrows;   2) Charged melee attack;  3) Regular melee attack;  4) Taunt;  5) Charged shot (with a gun!!). I'm pretty sure about all of them except 2) and 3). Anyways, I just fight for a while, and the last thing I remember is finding a book (I guess in the dream's "real life"), and seeing that it's supposedly written by me. Inside was a bunch of stuff, and I start thinking there's some plot to do something against me.

#399:
*Date: June 20th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm at an arcade with some friends, and my mom's also around somewhere. I have about 65 bucks in my pocket. We walk past a counter, and I put down 10 bucks (two 5 dollar bills precisely), and I'm given 10 coins in return. We go up to where the games are, and we just stand there for a while. Eventually, some of us pick games to go try out. Suddenly, I see a boxing game that I've played in real life a long time ago, where you actually putting on the gloves and punch at the screen and dodge by moving to the sides. Anyways, I go up to it, and as I'm about to start the game, I realize that it's actually completely different, and really boring. I step away, and head around back, where the last thing I remember is seeing my grandparents.




And now the main attraction...
This dream's really pretty interesting, complete with vivid recall at times and also open to interpretation if that's your thing. 
#400:
*Date: June 20th, 2006
Length: Hard to say, 7-10 minutes
* 
Note: I'm an atheist.
The beginning of this dream is the only part I don't remember well. I think that I was in a military aircraft carrier, and suddenly a red alert was sounded. I ended up alone, in a ladder shaft lit up by a red light, and thinking that we're in deep trouble now, because apparently satan has emerged and is taking over the world. <Blank out> I end up walking on the street, near a shop. I run into it, and there's a whole mess going on. Satan is there, behind the counter (Not too sure what he looked like) and so is a whole team of people out to take him down, which I'm apparently part of. Things don't seem to be going as planned, and I spring into action. I have these sort of "repel crystals" on me, that satan can't walk past for some reason. I start setting them in front of the counter and outside to form a circle as quickly as I can, so that we can trap him. He sort of taunts me, but you can tell by the way he's laughing that he's uneasy. I go back into the shop, and now he can't leave the corner he's been standing in. I take out a large crystal attached to a sort of chain, and hold it up in front of me at satan. The crystal starts shining from the inside, along with many swirling colors that appear and start changing. Now I'm not too sure about what exactly happens, but there's some sort of test of my will that goes on, and I'm not exactly sure what to do with the crystal and how long it takes before I have to stop holding it up. My "teammates" start saying a bunch of things to me, and satan says some stuff as well. The crystal starts becoming harder and harder to hold on to, and the chain turns to pure gold, but shrinks in my hand. I think one of the people says that it's been well over 40 seconds, which is the time the crystal is supposed to need, so that I should grab it now before it's too late. I do so, and run to the back of the shop, with some of the other people. There is an old woman at a table sitting with kind of a sly look, and she seems somewhat like the aged "mirror queen" in the Brothers Grimm movie (...it sucked). It's obvious that she has her own interests in what's going on. The people with me empty bags of coins on her table, and they tell me that all that's left is to give her the crystal. However, instead of actually giving it to her, I have to go up and ask her: "Do you know this?" and wave it in front of her. I do so, and she says yes. She takes it, and gives me a large golden necklace. I grab it, and I'm not really sure what happens, but satan vanishes, dead. 
I end up in a sort of large dining room, with some people that I know. Suddenly, a small minion of satan and a larger demon run through the room, and into a mirror, where we can see them. We're all scrambling to stop them before they escape, and a friend of mine bashes the mirror with a couch or something. The mirror shatters, and they're dead. However, suddenly I "flash back" to before they came into the room. After a while, they arrive, and this time I try to help out. Things go a lot differently, however. I don't think they actually go into the mirror, but instead start fighting us. The minion seems to be taken care of by the others, and I start slamming the demon in the face with a small couch or other large blunt objects. For a while, it seems to be working well. However, after a while I start struggling to fight him off. At this point, he just looks like a bizarre sort of creature made of dough. Every time I hit him, the dough that is his skin gets torn off, but he regenerates it before I can do anything. Everyone is involved, but no one seems to be able to stop him. For a moment, he disappears, and we come up with the most bizarre impossible plan ever. Basically, I think our idea is to lure him into the video game world, where a friend of mine has some extremely nasty food that he will make him eat, killing him instantly. I think I have to lure him, and do so somehow, but I can't remember how I get into the "world", I think I just stepped through a strange door. The next thing I remember is seeing a pixellated version of my friend, with a camera view from above, and he's in a sort of room with 4 beds. He looks under each one of them, and there's a ton of stuff, but doesn't find what he's looking for. Finally, on the last one, he pulls out what looks like a diaper. I don't know what happens exactly, but he somehow forces the demon to eat it. It seems to have no effect, but after a while the demon just disappears.
 I end up outside of a building, going into a car/van with a woman. I hear her go and talk to Nightcrawler from the X-men series, and he says that he hasn't told his brother about all this yet. He says that he can't bring himself to explain that he no longer believes in his family's gods (apparently, his family has its own religion or something). I get into the car, in the rear left seat. For a while, everything is silent. I think Nightcrawler says that he doesn't believe in christianity either though, and she asks how that's possible after we've just been through. I say something along the lines: "I know how he feels, we've just faced satan and a rather powerful demon, and yet I still feel and am atheist..." I think she asks me: "How is that possible?" I don't answer, and just stare off in front of me. The car just seems to drive itself, and night starts to fall. I stay in a corner, and start scribbling notes on a paper, like I do for every dream I remember. The woman also starts doing this. After a seemingly long time, I say: "Because it was a dream...", seemingly answering to the question she asked earlier. I think about this for a long time (was an opportunity to become lucid, but I missed it), just puzzled about it all. Finally, the car just seems to morph into a large, dark room, where about 50 people are seated. Someone asks: "So, who remembers what happened?" Everyone slowly raises their hands, and I raise mine, but then let it drop, wanting to hear their side of the "dream."

----------


## Wildman

Strange dream, once again related to religion at one point, and long!

#401:
*Date: June 21st, 2006
Length: 10 minutes

*
I'm in a classroom, and I'm not sure if I'm really sick, or just being told I am. There's this old woman nearby, and my parents are in the room as well. She gives me this sort of pill to take. I'm about to drink it, but instead accidentally spill water on it. She tells me not to swallow the pill yet, and I ask her if it's alright if it's wet. She says it's fine, and tells me that she's going to take out another pill. At this point, things get confusing.  The sort of cardboard containers she takes out each have one pill in them, but they look more like pamphlets, with some short stories written on them, it's hard to describe. Basically, on each of them, I can read part of a title of a story on top (but the rest of it is torn off). She tells me that the one I need is the one with a title involving a girl walking down mountains in Peru, can't remember what the exact name was. She gives me one to check, because apparently she can't read them, and the only word I can read is the name Wellington or Winston, not positive. At this point, I start suspecting that she doesn't want to help me, but is actually plotting to kill me (boy, I guess I'm pretty paranoid!). She keeps giving me the "pamphlets", but never the right one. She starts insisting that I go outside and get into a van, but I think to myself that that's where she'll try to poison me with the pills or something. I accuse her, and she acts outraged, and asks me why I would think that. I proceed to giving a flurry of reasons, that I can't really remember. Most of them involved the different names on the papers, and it making absolutely no sense that she give always gives me the wrong one. My parents back me up, and suddenly all hell breaks loose. 
I'm not exactly sure what happens, but the class is set on fire, and suddenly there are a few more people in the room. The old woman is suddenly much younger, and supposed to be someone I know, although I don't remember who. She starts attacking me, and an old friend of mine pretty much saves my life. He grabs her, and pushes her away. For a few moments, she's gone, and I put down these sort of tiny landmines on the ground, thinking of setting a trap. When she reappears, I'm not sure what happens, but she ends up in the back of the class, apparently trapped there by some rubble. She becomes normal again, and doesn't want to kill me anymore. It's obvious though that she's going to die in the fire, since she can't escape, and she just vanishes in the shadows. 
I run out into the corridor, coughing through the smoke. I walk out in the corridor of my school, and apparently everyone knows what happened to me. People start crowding around me, asking stuff like "Is it true that someone tried to kill you and almost burned you to death?". I'm really not in the mood for talking about it though, so I just say yes and keep walking. What I'm actually doing is looking for my backpack, and I can't find it anywhere. After a while, I think to myself that it can only be in the class, although I had a memory of bringing it out the first time around. I head back towards the class, and a girl I kinda like follows me. We go into it, and I can hardly breathe, grab my backpack in a hurry, and get out. We then have a really strange conversation, where she starts talking about how we're different religion-wise, except the religions she mentions are nonexistant. However, I seem to know exactly what she's talking about, and still kinda do (Strangely, I know how to spell these words too...). She says that she is a Boumk (?), and she knows that I'm a Cinnago, but that marriage is still an option (whoa whoa whoa, I don't like her THAT much!). Apparently Boumk corresponds to christian, and Cinnago to catholic, or something similar. However, Cinnago is supposed to have different principles about marriage, like having multiple wives. After she's done talking, I tell that she's got it all wrong: I'm an atheist. She's shocked, and gets extremely pissed at me. She tells me she can't believe how ignorant I am of what's really going on in the universe, and she may or may not have mentioned aliens. She leaves, and I walk down the stairs. However, my view doesn't stay in first person, but instead doesn't move as I walk off. In the place where I was standing appear three strange floating aliens, that look kinda robotic. They say to each other that it's incredible/scandalous that there can still be a person on Earth who is a <insert the dream word for atheist> after all their efforts. They make a sort of bet related to how fast they can take care of this, I think of ten cents. Shortly after, they vanish instantly in a puff of blue sparks. For some reason, I end up back upstairs, and my history teacher is near the door to the class. He starts talking to me, and asks me how my day was. I answer something like: "Well, it WAS good except I almost got killed, poisoned, and burned as my class was set on fire..." We keep talking for a little while, and then I go downstairs. I go into the bathroom, and it's extremely crowded. The only place left is in stall, and I walk into it. It has a lot of room, and there's a toilet in front of me. To my right, in a corner, is a urinal, except for some reason it's blocked by a horizontal pipe. I think to myself that that's a bit retarded. I think I take a leak, and walk out. I walk by a teacher and exchange a few brief words, and go outside. As I get onto the bus, I look around for the girl to try to talk to her, but she's nowhere to be seen. 

Aside from that dream, there was another one that involved the end of the world. I don't remember much, except being in a sort of cave carved into a mountain. The thing I remember most clearly is the sky, slowly becoming covered in a wave of darkness. The last thing I recall was falling from the cave (or being pushed off), and landing on the ground. Some different races from Warcraft were there, and I guess I was an orc for a while. We all agreed  to unite together, because if we didn't stop "the bad guys", whoever they were, the world would be gone, and started to make our way back up to the cave.

----------


## Wildman

#402:
*Date: June 22nd, 2006
Length: 8 minutes
*
So I'm with my class (and a great number of other people) on a sort of trip, on a pretty large island that seems uninhabitated. There's lots of trees, and you can't really see the sun at all. We walk around for a while, and we get to a sort of strange mound of dirt, which might've been a very small volcano. We approach it, and suddenly we trigger a huge chain reaction. Everything around us starts shaking, and we go off running for some reason (eruption?). Suddenly, the ground literally starts crumbling under our feet into basically a black void. It's an all out run for our lives now, and the ground is falling faster and faster, and I see a lot of people falling to their deaths. <This part is hard to describe, I'll do my best.> The ground that's coming down is on my right, and slowly moving toward the left. To my left, the ground is rising to form these sort of stairs, and every few seconds the "bottom stair" falls into the void. I'm sprinting as fast as I can, trying to both run forward and get onto the next ledge before the one I'm on falls. I have a sort of grappling hook (from an FPS I used to play...) that essentially saves my life. 
Finally, the few of us who have survived (about 10-12) end up on one edge of the island, and we take time to regroup. We gather what food we have, and we each have about enough for two meals. However, I have a cellphone that just came out of nowhere, and I call my mom. I tell what happened, and she's panicked as hell, but I act rather relaxed about it, although a bit nervous. Once again, this is a bit hard to explain, but this part of the island is actually floating in a sort of large body of water behind someone's house, and the rest of the island stretches beyond the house. I try to explain this to my mom to give her an idea of where to tell the rescue services to look, and then hang up. We decide to go inside the house and ask for help. I step inside, and it doesn't look like anyone is home. However, some guy suddenly appears, looking really scared. He tells me that I don't understand, that it isn't over yet just because I beat the first giant monster on the island (?, maybe it did happen in the dream and I don't remember it.) He says that he was on the island as well, and that a second monster is coming for us soon, and that we have no chance to survive. We head out back onto the island, and for a while I don't know what happens. We end up being chased by the monster, ...a giant version of my english teacher (I don't particularly have anything against her, dunno why that happened). I remember scaling a sort of cliff and going through a tunnel, while she was right behind us. Eventually, we seem to have a steady lead. We're in a sort of strange room, and I'm not sure about this description at all, very blurry recall. I think there are two levers on both ends of the room, on the wall directly to my left upon entering. That same wall has some windows, and there are some large TVs elsewhere in the room. There are only like 4 people left now, and most of them want to take a break and watch TV / play video games because they're confident that they have time. However, I tell them that this is crazy, that they're willing to risk their lives just to stay here. I tell them that they can go ahead then, but that I'm moving on.
The next thing I have to go through is a sort of elevator shaft, except there's no elevator in it, only some strange sort of decorative shapes attached to ribbons/ropes. Apparently, I have to make it down by swinging/jumping/climbing between them. I get started, and suddenly a friend of mine arrives and tells me I'm right, and that he's coming with me. He starts going down, but I tell him to wait a second, that I sense that there's a secret nearby to be found. I climb all the way up instead of down, and push up on the ceiling, with my friend nearby. The ceiling moves aside easily, and there's a sort of award for finding a difficult secret floating in the middle of the space above. I get it somehow, and then we head down. 
Finally, we end up in a small city, and making a final run for it. Two of my friends are now with me, one ahead and one behind. The one ahead of me is sprinting full speed, headed to a nearby stand. The guy behind me pulls out a gun, and starts shooting everywhere in celebration. I'm about to use a jetpack to move faster, but I suddenly see a military jeep with a soldier in it pass by, so I decide not to. I also tell my friend to watch out and stop shooting, or else he will get caught. I arrive at the stand where my friend is, and apparently it's a sort of ice cream shop (apparently, that belonged to the "monster", and I guess we just had to get there to stop her from killing us). He says that he is the owner, and is given the keys. He opens everything, and business starts. Right next to him, in the other stand, is a woman selling movie tickets or something. I walk near her, and she asks me if I'm here for some sort of movie club. I tell her no, and that I'm working at the ice cream shop. Yippee.

----------


## Wildman

Shorter dream that I can only remember a few parts from (at least it's shorter to type!).

#403
*Date: June 23rd, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*
The first thing I remember is being at a sort of bar-turned-crime-scene, after a murder has been committed there, apparently on a mafia boss. It seems like the mafia itself wants me to investigate, because a stereotypical mob guy is briefing me on the whole situation. It sounds like it's very important to them to figure out who did this, and the murder seems to be centered on a broken jukebox, which they want me to fix (I'm actually not sure if they want me to investigate the murder). As a side note, I'm not really sure about my point of view at certain moments in this dream, because I can remember some moments where I was in 3rd person view of a girl, although I don't know if I "was" her. Anyways, the next thing I remember is being at home, with the jukebox in front of me on a couch. I seem to know how to repair it, but before doing so, I decide to just examine it. There's a sort of control panel on it that opens, and I decide to just try to turn it off and back on. It works, and everything seems fixed. After that, I recall sitting in front of my computer, and having a cat (might have been from the bar). After a while, I look for it, but can't find it anywhere. The last thing I remember is carrying a large book and hiding behind a big pillar somewhere, and yelling at someone to leave me alone.

----------


## Wildman

Both these dreams felt extremely long, although I can't remember much of the actual detail of them, only the basic ideas...

#404:
*Date: June 25th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*
I'm at school, sitting in a classroom. We're having a long discussion about the 'trip' we're going to have: Apparently, the class is going to outer space about a space shuttle, and everything is already arranged and prepared. However, I'm really hesitant about it. I know it's the opportunity of a lifetime, but I'm also afraid to do it: None of us have been trained to handle anything on a space shuttle, and the takeoff and landing are going to be quite unpleasant (and require some physical preparation beforehand if I'm not mistaken, not to mention actually knowing how to go through both takeoff and landing process). I think to myself that I probably won't go, because it's going to be too dangerous in omparison to what it's worth. During the whole dream too, I had a feeling something was wrong/didn't make sense, although I didn't ever think it was a dream. I kept wondering to myself how it was possible that they would take an entire class into space: Didn't it cost millions of dollars for every pound sent into space? Who would even think of doing something like this? Another interesting thing about this dream is that when I was imagining what could happen, and some funny situations that could arise, everything seemed extremely vivid in my "day-dream", (maybe I was actually seeing it IN the dream). The last thing I really remember is realizing that the class was actually going to be split in two groups, one would actually go to space while the other would be mission control. I start bringing up the fact that I might go in the second group instead,, and start discussing it with a bunch of friends who want me to go to space with them.

#405:
*Date: June 25th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*
I'm outside, under a large tree at night, and apparently in a book I had to read not long ago, Balzac and the Little Chinese Seamstress (weird name but much more serious book). Anyways, I'm there with a guy and two girls. The guy says he has to go, and one of the girls comes with her. The girl who's left apparently loves stories, and this dream for some reason takes place around 1900 (though the book takes place during the cultural revolution in China), and I've come from the future. I tell her that if she wants, I'll tell her about World War II (I was going to take about World War I, but decided II was more interesting), and she seems to want to hear about it. I start giving a really long description of it, starting even before 1939, talking about the rise of Hitler in 1933 and the nazi party (in the dream, I wanted to explain what the word "nazi" stands for precisely, but could not remember). I think that the entire time I'm describing it, I'm speaking in French. I'm not sure if I'm actually walking around as I talk, but I remember my view sort of shifting around through alleys and seeing fire escapes. At this point, I'm talking about the colloboration in France under Pétain, and I think to myself that I should specify, when I talk about the end of the war, that Americans and Europeans have different dates for when it actually "ended", and my recall stops there.

----------


## Wildman

Agh! Was posting this last night but internet connection went out!  </span>
Woo! After about 14-16 days of no LD for a couple reasons I can think of, I finally had one last night. It wasn\'t very long, but I\'ll take what I can get! Here it is:

#405:
*Date: June 27th, 2006
Length: 5-10 minutes
Technique used before falling asleep: HILD
*

Ok, I don\'t remember the beginning of this dream particularly well. Basically, I\'m on a weird trip with my mom, and we\'re driving in a convertible. We even go into buildings with it, but they\'re mainly empty, except for a few barriers here and there. We stop inside of one at a soda/water dispenser, because I\'m thirsty as hell. I\'m not sure, but I think my mom tells me that she actually has a water bottle already, and gives it to me as we drive off.  We end up in a clearing in a sort of forest, and stop there for a moment. Suddenly, a bee of some sort stings me, and apparently it\'s sting is supposed to induce hallucinations. Ahead of us, a teacher of mine and someone else are talking. My mom and I look to the right, and there are 5 or so different animals (I can\'t identify them precisely, I\'m not even sure they were REAL animals), in a line and just staring at us........... evilly. Uncomfortable, we go up the path a little bit with the car, but then return to the same spot for an unknown reason. This time, as I look to my right, there are not 5 but more than 20 animals standing in a straight line, just watching. I\'m freaked out, but realize that it\'s cause by the bee sting, and that I\'m hallucinating and just imagining the extra animals (but the 5 first ones are real). At some point, my teacher says that I\'m definitely hallucinating with a sort of ironic laugh. My mom seems to see the 20 animals too, however, and she starts accelerating. Suddenly, I get an EXTREMELY painful mosquito bite to my finger, and now we\'re just trying to get out of here. The next thing I remember is being in this sort of road in the hills, in a yellow jeep, We\'re really going fast, and my mom is practically off the actual road, halfway above between the line/small posts that mark the side of the road. At this point, I start realizing I\'m dreaming. For a while, I\'m hesitant to say anything, thinking of the consequences if I actually wasn\'t dreaming. Eventually though, it seems too blatent to not be true, so I tell my mom to stop the car, and that this is a dream. She asks why, and I explain that there are so many things out of place: She doesn\'t drive a jeep and we don\'t even have one, <something else I don\'t exactly remember>, and that she wouldn\'t be driving halfway off the road in real life, even when panicked. She accepts it, and says that I\'m right. I see a mine up ahead, in a sort of crater. There\'s a small path that leads down to it, but I think to myself that I can just jump down from top to bottom and it\'ll go a lot faster. I\'m still a bit reluctant to do it, although I know that I can\'t be hurt. I start thinking to myself that maybe I should jump down halfway, onto the path, and then go down, but eventually convince myself to do it all in one jump. I do so, and land without a scratch, although it felt a bit strange. I go into the mine, and there\'s a sort of cave up ahead that all the workers go into just as I come in. The only person left is a woman, obviously the foreman.... forewoman. She\'s really huge, and reading some papers. At this point, I think to myself that I should try using all of my senses to really increase vividity. I take a whiff of the air, and it smells pretty bad. Thinking of trying to taste something, I look down, only to see the dog droppings nearby (probably what smelled!). I think to myself that I\'ll pass on tasting something, because I still have the taste in my mouth of a cheese sandwich I must have eaten at some point in the dream. I walk forward, and I see that next to the cave is a small rock climbing course, that just goes straight up to the ceiling. I approach it, and the woman says something along the lines of: "If you get on that, I\'ll come and stand on one of the rocks [fake ones], and that\'ll be enough to break it..." I take a huge jump, and shoot upwards to about 25 feet up, and grab a conveniently placed metal loop to hold myself up (I don\'t struggle at all to hold my weight). I eventually head down, and the woman just stares as I leave. However, now the place I came from is no longer a crater. I go up a ramp, and slowly step out into a city. Trying to keep everything stable, I really try to feel everything I can, the ground I\'m walking on and anything I can use my sense of touch on, and I start repeating to myself: "I\'m dreaming, stay focused." I start thinking of looking for a "dream guide" out of curiosity and to sorta make up my mind on the subject, but start losing lucidity. I walk into a sort of alley, and I see this chunk of stone with three small holes in it. Green lights are coming from them, and they occasionally flash. I think to myself that I\'ve seen this before, and start blinking as I stare at them. I\'m wondering if they\'re an indication of anything, and this time, when I blink, I blink my eyes in real life and look at the room around me. Doh! 
 

Also, I can remember a dream where I got kidnapped, and brought to some large treehouse, but suddenly everything around me caught fire, and it turned into a frenzy to get into the treehouse before we burned to death, but I can't quite remember any more details.

----------


## Wildman

Ahh! Had a very, very short LD!
#406: 
*Date: June 28th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: None.
*
I've apparently been travelling around for a while with some people, and in a sort of desert-like area. We arrive at a concrete road, and we decide to get a car out of the ones that are passing by (For some reason, they don't actually have drivers, they just pass by). We watch several of them pass us, but I don't see to like them particularly (although I don't care much about cars in real life). Eventually, I spot this really cool looking, sort of silver-plated mini, and I say that we should take that one. I take the driver's seat, and one of the two guys with me asks if he can drive on the way back, and I agree temporarily. They both go in the back seats, and a woman who likes kinda like Keira Knightley sits next to me. The car doesn't have a normal steering wall, but these strange sort of handles that you push forward on to accelerate, and pull back to brake, and you can also steer with them somehow. It takes me a bit of time to get used to, and we eventually get to a city.  Suddenly, I start realizing I'm dreaming, and stop the car. I get out, and decide, instead of starting to do something, to really try and focus on the fact that I'm with dream characters, and really try to make everything stable. I look at my hand, trying to see every detail clearly. However, I wake up shortly after!

----------


## Wildman

Kinda short and confusing, here it is:

#407:
*Date: June 29th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm at a rock climbing center, with a bunch of people I know. I think we're just testing out the climbing gear, and I climb up a very short wall with someone I know belaying, while my mom and some guy with a strange sort of helmet watch. I come back down, and walk around for a while and join some friends. I see a girl I know kissing some guy, and I ask my friends what happened to his other girlfriend, and they say that they broke up. I head into a large room, which is somewhat of a casino. Most of the space is unused, but there a tons of arcade/casino machines in the middle of the room, and many people seated around them. The last thing I really remember is going up to one, and talking to a really good friend who was sitting there.

----------


## Wildman

Some very, very strange dreams... Organized from shortest to longest

#408:
* Date: June 30th, 2006
Length: Undecided
*
This one was extremely strange, but I can't remember it very well. Basically I was in a sort of lucid dream "waiting room", with a bunch of friends and people I know. We seemed to be stuck in this building, and just having to wait around, but we all "know" that it's a dream. I do too, but it's not like I actually realize it and become lucid. I just remember feeling really confused about all of this, and really trying to think about it but never actually realizing what was really going on.


#409:
* Date: June 30th, 2006 
Length: 4 minutes
*

The first thing I remember is being in my school, and I walk into a bathroom to take a leak. It's really crowded, and I walk into a stall, and the walls and stuff around me are completely ruined. A few seconds later, I realize that a friend took a leak on me but I didn't actually see it! I'm really pissed and walk out, angry because I wouldn't imagine him doing that at all. I end up inside the game Everquest, and for some reason everyone around me keeps going up to me and killing me. Pissed, I walk as far away as possible. I end up climbing up a narrow mountain path with a guy, and I asked him how things got to be like this, everyone killing each other. He comes up with a explanation, I think saying that they're just so greedy that they don't care for being friendly anymore. We end up fighting this large dragon thing, and as I'm about to kill it with some arrows, it manages to get me. The fight eventually restarts, but I don't remember the result.

#410:
* Date: June 30th, 2006
Length: 6 minutes
*
I'm on a street near my school, with a guy I know, and we have a video camera. Apparently, we're out doing some filming for video class. For some reason, we walk into a house, I'm not sure if it's his or what. I think we're briefly greeted by a woman, who then disappears. Everything is pretty gloomy, and for some reason it seems we're absolutely not supposed to go into the basement, and that it's haunted. However, I walk down the stairs. For a while I'm just completely uncontrolled, and sit directly on a stool near what seems to be a bar, in the darkness. The guy is with me, and worried. Everything is really gloomy, and I'm almost like possessed. Suddenly, as if to purge the place, I go into a sort of frenzy, pick up a gasoline tank, and start silently emptying it on the (wooden?) stairs. I'm not too sure what the guy does, but I end up setting fire to the basement. We run up the stairs, and the entire house is now on fire. We sprint out of there, and run into the street, trying to get away from it as quickly as possible to not be caught. We end up at the bottom of the steep street, and meet up with the rest of the class. Everyone is aware of the fire, and a teacher is giving a very serious speech, warning anyone potentially responsible. I say nothing, and we walk back into the school. For some reason, although I'm pretty sure no one was in the house at the time, people are acting like a murder has been committed. A couple come up to me, and they apparently owned the house. They're the ones who give me the impression someone died, and they ask me if I know anything about this. I say no, but act as if I'm going to try to be helpful to them, nervous as hell. Suddenly, they ask me if they can briefly see the camera I had for my group, while the rest of the class moves away. Nervous, I think ask them why, but I doubt  they answer. I tell them that I'm not sure I even have permission to do that, afraid that there might be something revealing on the tape. I say that I'll do what I can to get it, and go running off. The school is actually more like a huge mansion now, and I get lost. I finally find the guy and the others, and I'm freaking out. I get the camera from the guy, and start running back down, suddenly not thinking about the tape. As I get close to the basement floor, I stop and look at it. At the end of the tape, you can "clearly" see me, in a sort of nightvision dark, sitting on the stool in the basement in a cryptic sort of way. I run back up, and tell my friend that we're screwed if anybody sees this.
Suddenly, I "flash" back to an earlier point in the dream, except this time things are different. The house is on fire, and I'm at the door. The guy is behind me, and he's hesitating about something. I tell them we've got to get the hell out of here before we die, but he looks like he's about to rush into the basement. I ask him what the heck he thinks he's doing, and he yells: "Saving us!" or "Saving our asses!", and goes down, apparently going to retrieve the camera, since it would be 'obvious' that we're responsible if we don't return it. He never comes back out, and I run outside. My friends are out there, and they all look at me. I tell them that the guy went insane, and that he set the house on fire and died.  For some reason though, after the guy's death, my friends have gained a strange power to go invisible (Sigh... more precisely that Warcraft 3 Wind Walk ability) as well as another ability I'm unsure of, and that's the end of the dream......

Wow... I didn't know I was so... evil... 


 ::?:

----------


## Wildman

Sorry about all the private entries lately to the people who really read this (if there are any).
One short dream last night, here 'tis.


#413:
*
Date: July 3rd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm not exactly sure where I am, it's a part rock climb center, part large estate, part huge open area with pavement + pool place. For some reason, my bro is sort of chasing me around and telling me to do a ton of stuff. For a while, I'm alone and just walk around on the pavement. I get to this weird sort of tub full of bubbling, acidlike substance. However, for some weird reason, I keep wanting to go in it. I do so, and, surprisingly, my flesh isn't burning to a crisp. The stuff I'm in has a sort of thick white look to it, and I think I go in and out of it several times. When I finally stop, I'm sort of covered in the stuff. Afraid that I'll have damaged by body somehow, and starting to feel sick, and I wipe all the stuff off me and out of my hair. I vomit on the ground, and walk off. I end up swimming in a giant pool that goes under a bridge and everything,, and my brother is looking for me. I start swimming away, and eventually get to the end of the pool. My mom is nearby, and she seems to have an agreement with me to not reveal where I am. For some reason, I can turn invisible, and do so. I think I see myself in third person view for a few seconds, and I'm sorta transparent. My brother comes by, and can't see me. However, he gets in the pool, and sees some ripples. He starts coming towards me, and I don't move an inch. Eventually, he manages to figure out where I am and starts talking to me. We end up in the rock climbing center, and I start climbing up while he belays. He tells me that I'm going to climb up just a little bit, and then he's going to let go and let me fall, and I have to land in a backwards roll. After that, I'm not too sure about what happens.

----------


## Wildman

#414:
* Date: July 4th, 2006
Length: Too difficult to estimate
*

Alright, I don't remember too much from this, but here's what I do recall. I'm with a lot of people, I think my friends and people from my class, and we're in a sort of large shop. Basically, we're being split up into groups, and each group will have a guide. We're supposedly here for a sort of weird relaxation seance. I don't remember the details of it particularly well, but I remember that something keeps interrupting our group, always when the person with us is trying to do some guided imagery. I eventually just walk away, and see that other groups are already deep in it. I walk out the shop, and look into one of it's windows. There's a sort of music album, and it emphasizes a song called Dream Control (Aaagghh! Where's the RC!). I suddenly hear the song, not sure if it's in my head or "around" me, but I really like it. After a while, with the song still playing, I take off flying, but not lucid. I fly over an ocean, and I feel completely exhilirated. After that, everything I sort of a blur. I land somewhere, and get on a motorcycle that's right there. I don't ride for a long time though, and the last thing I remember is flying back over the ocean in an old biplane.

----------


## Wildman

Ahh! I'm both quite happy and a bit annoyed, had 1-2 LDs last night (I think, one is a bit hard to decide on), but I made the mistake of sleeping a lot more after them without having written anything down and really trying to remember them, so my recall is bad and hazy... Oh well, here's what I do remember.

Technique used before sleeping: The "Writing" technique someone mentioned in a thread.

#415:
*Date: July 5th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*

I'm walking around at my old primary school, and I quickly realize I'm dreaming.  There are some people and kids around, and I really try to focus on details. I listen to everything, and look at myself. After a while, I try spinning for the first time ever really in an LD, and it helps keep stuff stable. I had wanted a World Cup related LD, and I end up near a small soccer field, with part of France's team. They're in the normal blue I think, but many of the players are missing and/or replaced by fakes. The only real player I remember being normal was Malouda. Barthez was replaced with a fat guy wearing his jersey who couldn't goalkeep for shit. It looked like they were just training, and I went inside a nearby building. I tried to summon one of the best players ever, Zidane, but it sorta backfired. Dozens of different lookalikes appeared, but each of them weren't actually "him". One person really looked similar, but when he turned around I saw that he wasn't bald but had really long hair. Not sure what happens after that, but the LD ended around there. I think there was something with a very bright flash of light though, I'll explain why.  
After the dream, I'm not exactly sure what happened, but I suddenly saw "everything" I had done in the LD in extremely fast motion, and the bright flash of light was part of it. It was kinda weird, but I remember thinking that this could help my recall.

#416:
* Date: July 5th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*

I really don't remember much from this, not even how I became lucid, or if I really was. Anyways, the only thing I recall is being on top of this insanely long, steep hill, and sliding down it as if on a snow/skate board. It was extremely fun, and it was pretty sweet going down that fast and feeling the air. After that though, I lost what lucidity I might have had. I ended up being on rollerblades, going through the streets and eventually my surroundings changed into the inside of an airport, where my mom came out through a gate and we talked for a while.

----------


## Wildman

Sweet, another LD! Not much done though, but I'm not complaining. Also had another dream where I took a hell of a beating, although it was rather fun and I didn't feel much.

#417:
*Date: July 6th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*
I'm inside some sort of grocery store, and I think I've just done something with a bunch of people, and I'm hiding from someone who's coming to get something I took (I was on the "good" side though... I think it was some nuclear chip or something). Anyways, there's a woman there with a signpost that says "Love for Peace" (AKA prostitution for cash that will go to charity). I don't really know where I am, but I seem to be kinda stuck floating in the air, at the back of an aisle. I start looking around, and realize I'm dreaming.  I end up going outside and walking around, then having some  ::hump::  *cough*. I don't wake up though, so I start walking in the street. Around this point, some guy starts following me around. Interestingly enough, I have a song I like stuck in my head and manage to sing/think of the lyrics quite clearly. I go into a restaurant, and I decide to try what stuff tastes like. There's a bunch of tables where there's some food left, and I try some shrimp (I adore shrimp.) It tastes like they were cooked with olive oil. I go to another table, and there's some more shrimp, and the people are just sitting there. Around here the dream fades out, but I think I have time to taste it, and it was pretty spicy. 


#418: Japan Vs. Marvel
*Date: July 6th, 2006
Length: 3-5 minutes
*
I'm in a store aisle, and apparently I'm Vegeta or someone similar, although I don't care too much for DBZ. Professor X from the X-Men is there, and it seems like I'm confused about something I have to do. He's trying to convince me to join him, but I just sort of look away and think. Apocalypse (X-Men) appears, and I'm not sure if we start fighting yet or not, I think he also tries to persuade me to join him. I must refuse or something, because he starts attacking me. A pretty big fight breaks out, with Professor X nowhere to be seen, and I'm not sure if other X-Men were around at this point or not. Anyways, Apocalypse tries to do this weird throwing attack on me, but I don't think he's actually grabbing me, just putting his arm forward and grabbing at air. However, I feel a huge force pulling at me. I think I get thrown against a wall or a shelf once, and get back up. He tries to do the same thing, but I realize that I can fight back and not get thrown. We're in a sort of powerstruggle for a while, but I eventually get thrown brutally, and I break through every window in the store. I run away quickly, planning to return before everything is destroyed. I see an old friend of mine, and I tell him I know that he has some powers, and to gather everyone he can to help me out. When I come back though, everything is quiet. All the X-Men suddenly come out, and set up a sort of table in front of me. There's a sort of wooden thing in front of me, and there is a small "slot" in it for each of the mutants and me. The name of each person is written under it, and inside the slot is a sort of statuette symbolic of the person, serving as a key. I'm told that they're organizing a sort of gathering, and that I'm invited. However, they act very strangely and I realize that they're fakes, and that Apocalypse replaced the real X-Men with them to lure me into a trap. I tell them that I'll come, and quickly get away. I end up in an apartment, sitting in a bed, and very nervous. I remember wanting to call Storm, the only mutant who wasn't there because she was on vacation, and asking her for help.

----------


## Wildman

Bad recall lately, very bad. 
All I remember from last night is a few brief moments. There were two dreams that * seemed*  like LDs, but I have almost no recall of them now and I never really felt in control in them. I did a breathing RC in one, and could still breathe, but I never really "did" anything afterwards, although I did think briefly that I was dreaming. 
There was some other dream I had that was pretty weird, I was playing this card game in a bus with some people, but it seemed like the outcome of the card game affected our lives as well, and that we were both playing and going on some expedition into a mine at the same time, and restarting several times.


Well that's it, and I'm headed to France for a month, so expect little/no updates.

----------


## Wildman

I&#39;m back&#33; And I have a whole lotta dreams in note form to type up, hopefully I&#39;ll remember most of them. There are a bunch of them that are really, really boring so I&#39;ll probably just make them private entries. Anyways, I had a couple LDs during that month, although nothing phenomenal and they were a bit strange at times. I&#39;ll be catching up day by day, adding a few dreams from france to the regular dreams. Right now though, jetlag. I&#39;ll write a short one down then sleep.

(I won&#39;t put a specific date on these because I don&#39;t know the precise days I had these dreams, just between July 12th and August 15th.)

#419:
* Length: 2 minutes* 

I&#39;m at my dad&#39;s friend&#39;s house (although I&#39;ve never met him), with a bunch of people I know. It&#39;s night time, and at some point I walk into a living room. A friend of mine is there, and he presses a lightswitch. A TV that&#39;s in front of us turns on, and he quickly switches it back off. Later on, everyone is asleep but I&#39;m wandering around the house for no apparent reason. I go back into the livingroom, and try to turn on the lights. I press three light switches, but they turn on the three televisions, with the volume at full blast. I panick, thinking everyone is going to wake up, but I don&#39;t realize that the light switches are what turned everything on. I look for a TV remote, but I don&#39;t find anything. Eventually, my dad&#39;s friend (or at least the way I imagine him) appears, and says something like: "Don&#39;t bother trying to turn everything off, you already woke me up..."

----------


## Wildman

No recall last night, but here&#39;s more dreams from last month...


#420:
*Length: 4 minutes*

I&#39;m in this large basement, with three other people and a large dragon. I think one of them gives me some armor, and I start preparing some weird mix of different colored potions. Basically, there are a bunch of containers more or less filled with a certain color liquid, and I just try to get one full cup per different liquid. Once I&#39;m done, I give them to the people, and walk off. I end up inside my school, and there&#39;s a fire or some natural disaster going on. I reassure the people who are around, and walk into a nearby bathroom. I look in the mirror, and morph into this weird sort of flying snake thing with wings. I change back to human form, and leave the bathroom. In the corridor, I see someone and morph again to show off / freak him out. I don&#39;t really remember his reaction. After that, I walk into a classroom, where there&#39;s a teacher and some small kids, maybe 6-8 years old, getting ready to evacuate. I offer to fly them down, and they accept. I go to the window, rip out the shutters, break the glass, clear out the edges, and grab a kid. I jump out, and float down slowly. I fly back up, and leave the classroom, ignoring the rest of the kids. Suddenly, I yell out for the dragon to come, I guess to make the job easier. It&#39;s an EXTREMELY loud yell, and everything vibrates during it. Nothing happens though, so I walk back to the basement. Once there, the dragon is nowhere to be seen, but the people are there and explain that they&#39;re all really pissed off, because I screwed up the potions. I end up having to solve some sort of puzzle, putting pictures together by assembling 9 tiles for each one. 

#421:
*Length: 2 minutes*

I&#39;m in a large public-looking bathroom with Will Smith, and in front of us is an undead zombie woman with her mouth stitched shut. We&#39;re kinda freaked out, but apparently I&#39;m experienced in zombie-hunting. I charge the zombie, and smear this sort of weird sugar paste on its forehead. It burns the zombie, and it writhes in pain on the ground. Will and I start thinking it&#39;s dead, but suddenly it revives. We kill it several times the same way, but it keeps resurrecting itself. We realize that there&#39;s some sort of weird watery sphere thing in the wall, somehow linked to the zombie&#39;s life. Will Smith gets it, and destroys it. We kill the zombie again, this time sure that it won&#39;t revive. It does though, and we panic and run away. Through the door is a large house, and we&#39;re on the second floor. We&#39;re afraid that the zombie&#39;s coming for us, so we have to decide whether to hide or try to get outside. We go into a room, and Will Smith tells me that we should hide now because we can&#39;t take the risk of going out the door and being seen. We do so, and that&#39;s the end of the dream.

----------


## Wildman

#422: 
*Length: 4 minutes* 
(It&#39;s pretty boring except for maybe the end.)

So I&#39;m playing some strategy game similar to warcraft three, and it&#39;s a 3v3 match of Brits vs. Italians. I&#39;m with the Brits, although I&#39;m not British. Anyways, everything I had has been completely destroyed except for 2 peons. One of them is trapped in this area surrounded by rocks, and I have him build two farms so that I can build units. With the other one, I build a barracks and start making a bunch of different soldiers. An enemy sees me though, and sends an army to wipe me out. One of my allies comes though, and holds them off. Meanwhile, it looks like we&#39;re actually winning the game somehow, and we&#39;re pushing back the Italians. After a while, my building gets destroyed or something and I have to move my units elsewhere. Soon after, my point of view changes to first person. It&#39;s night time, and I&#39;m in a newly settled Native American camp/village. There&#39;s only like one building, and it suddenly catches fire. I yell, but no one seems to care about what&#39;s going on. I go to a huge dinner table that&#39;s set up outside, where everyone is eating. My dad is there at the head of the table, and I  start screaming at him, telling him that we can&#39;t just let everything burn. He doesn&#39;t want to help, and I walk off to an empty spot at the table, get on my knees and start crying, saying that we&#39;ve grown decadent, that all we do now is eat without working and that we&#39;ll soon run out of food and die. Eventually, a long while after, a few people get up and lazily start putting out the fire with buckets of water.

#423:
* Length: 2 minutes* 
Not much happens in this dream. Basically, I&#39;m at my grandparents&#39; house, and I stand around in a room for a while, then tell the people who are there that I&#39;m gonna go take a shower. I walk down the corridor, and into a large room. There&#39;s a shower there just in the middle of the room, but relatives keep popping up everywhere and talking to me for long periods of time, and I&#39;m getting frustrated because I can&#39;t take my shower. I don&#39;t think I ever did.

#424:
*Length: 2 minutes* 
I&#39;m playing cards with my family, and for a while everything goes smoothly, although I have a crappy hand. Suddenly though, I end up having like 80 cards in my hand, and all the cards I need to be pretty much sure of winning. Something happens however, and I end up not being able to use any of the good cards. I start getting EXTREMELY pissed, basicaly insulting everyone and saying that they suck at this game, that I&#39;m a much better player.
I sure am an asshole in some dreams.  :tongue2: 

#425:
*DFF (Dream From France)
Length: 1-2 minutes* 

I&#39;m in the countryside, in a car that my mom is driving. I think we&#39;re pretty much off-road, and there&#39;s no sign of any other cars around. We drive around for a while, and then the car goes speeding off a cliff that acts a sort of ramp. The car goes flying in a huge jump, and I&#39;m screaming and telling my mom that she&#39;s insane. She tells me that in France they do much larger jumps and go up to 1-2 miles further than we did. We end up going to a restaurant, and I&#39;m not sure if we eat there or not but we leave soon after. For some reason though, we come back, and are told that it is closing soon. I order a strawberry dessert, and that&#39;s it.

----------


## Wildman

Alright, time to type up one of the weird lucids I had in France...

#426: 
*DFF
Length: 3 minutes* 

I&#39;m in a skyscraper, for some reason it&#39;s supposed to be an airport. I immediately "know" that I am dreaming, but suddenly dozens of people come and start harassing me, pretending to be DGs. I start walking quickly away, but they start running towards me. I go past rows of lockers, and eventually get to the windows. I&#39;m basically surrounded by people, and I start asking them a whole bunch of questions, (I don&#39;t really remember doing this; my notes read: ask questions: why, is it real, etc.). I eventually say something like "What&#39;s going on?" A girl in front of me starts taking off her clothes and says, "This is what...", and the people start moving in on me. I run forward and dive through the window. I land on the ground, unhurt. I see a helicopter up the street, and start running towards it. The DG impersonators or whatever are close behind me. I "will" myself to run faster, and do a huge jump towards the helicopter, but realize someone&#39;s in it and it&#39;s already taking off. To my left, I see this weird hybrid of a biplane and a helicopter. I go to it, but I somehow get in upside down in the seat, and I&#39;m sort of stuck like that. I manage to start up the plane though, and it starts moving. It&#39;s going faster and faster, but I realize that someone is climbing onto it from the back. I grab this sort of large canister that says Nitrogen on it, and whack him with it. It looks like it really hurt him, he flies back a bit, and I think he&#39;s bleeding. He moves forward, I hit him one more time and he falls off the plane. I manage to pull backwards on the joystick and the plane takes off, but I wake up soon after.




Now this was strange, too bad I don&#39;t believe in premonitory dreams because it would&#39;ve been a candidate. I had this dream the night before the foiled terrorist bombings in the UK.
#427:
*DFF
Length: 2 minutes* 

I&#39;m in an airport with my mom, and we&#39;re just standing there for a while, with no one around. She tells me to look out the window, at the primary school that&#39;s part of the airport. I look, and suddenly it explodes. I&#39;m really afraid, and I see a bunch of arab men with AKs run up some stairs and see us. My mom makes a run for it, but I feel as if doing that will get us killed, so I don&#39;t move. She makes it to safety, because they hesitate to shoot at her, mainly one bearded guy. They aim their guns at me, and I realize how screwed I am. I don&#39;t move, but start yelling out "Allah protect me&#33;", not as much out of belief as out of an attempt to make them think I&#39;m on their "side". The bearded guy is still hesitating, and just won&#39;t shoot me. That&#39;s about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

Last night was confusing and weird. I don&#39;t know exactly what happened, but I woke up thinking I had had two LDs, but I think I fell asleep again, and now I don&#39;t really remember much at all from them. It seems more like it was just one dream, and I might&#39;ve been lucid, but I&#39;m not positive, maybe just "dreaming of being lucid", because I did some kinda weird stuff. It&#39;s kind of a 50/50, because at some points it sounds like I really am aware I&#39;m dreaming, and I did wake up with that feeling, so I&#39;ll put it as a lucid dream. I guess I just lost lucidity at certain moments. 

#428:
* Date: August 19th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*

I&#39;m at my grandparents&#39; house in France, and, apparently, I "know" I&#39;m dreaming. The first thing I remember is being near the pool, and flying up onto the terrace and into the house. As I walk in, I see a bed and I&#39;m going to sit on it, but there&#39;s a rat head or something on it. I&#39;m a bit freaked out, but try to tell myself it isnt actually &#39;there&#39;. I end up downstairs, and I realize that it&#39;s dark outside once again, like in many of my dreams and some of my LDs. Here, things are really strange. There are like two people there, and for some reason they tell me to get into a box/coffin, telling me that if I do it&#39;ll be daytime outside. They give some explanation, saying something like: Since when you&#39;re in the light, the environment becomes dark, if you go in the dark, there will be light again and it will be the middle of the day. I get in the box, and they move it around a little. When I get it, I can see the sun shining. The next thing I remember (and this is where the supposed second dream would have started) is being in a street. I fly up, and land in a grass field. I mess around with levitating, and I see a dog. I go up to it, and try to make it float up. However hard I try though, nothing happens. And that&#39;s all I remember.


#429:
* Date: August 19th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*
I&#39;m having some big dinner/banquet with my family, and we&#39;re basically outside in some estate, surrounded by trees. After a while, I leave the table, bored. I see a soccer ball, and try to do a special trick with it. After a while, my brother comes and (intentionally or not) he kicks the ball far away. I go down a hill, and onto a road to pick it up. A car is coming just as I get on the road, so I pick up the ball quickly and head back. I see my mom and brother on top of the hill, and he&#39;s trying to tell me something, moving his finger in a circle. He yells and says that I should "Go around". I understand exactly what he means, which is that I should just turn around because we&#39;re parked close to where I am and we&#39;re going to leave. I do so, and start walking.


#430: 
* Date: August 19th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in the future, although at first glance nothing is very different. I think I&#39;m eating dinner again (pho soup)...and I&#39;m not exactly sure what happens because of the illegible writing on my notes... However, I end up in a sort of meeting room, in front of a man who&#39;s a governor or something like that. The only other person I remember being in the room is my dad, who occasionally agrees with or adds something to what I&#39;m saying. The guy seems to be one of the people responsible for the situation the world is in. Basically, I think what&#39;s going on is that a small group of aristocrats and intellectuals are dominating everything and all the money is going to them, while the vast majority of the population is starving or poor. I start a whole tirade on the subject, and I give an example like this, although it&#39;s a bit strange: "Say you take 100% of the total wealth. You give 80% to the already rich and intelligent, and 20% to those who are poor and hungry. What do you get? A population that&#39;s starving, angry, and turning to criminals." My dad keeps agreeing, and suddenly I think the guy turns into, or at least has the voice of, my aunt asking something like: "Are you sure you had enough to eat? It doesn&#39;t look like you ate much..."

----------


## Wildman

#431:
* Date: August 20th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m in physics class, and the teacher and part of the class, including me, is on a terrace outside the classroom. We&#39;re getting quizzed on a bunch of stuff, and we have to yell so that the other people can hear us through the window to the classroom. After a while, I hear the sound of a chainsaw (this was happening in real life and bled  into the dream) and it&#39;s getting so loud that we have to scream even louder. Eventually though, I actually get woken up by it.

#432:
* Date: August 20th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes* 

Alright, this is weird and hard to explain, so prepare to be confused if you read this. 
I start out playing a bonus level of the old Genesis game Sonic & Knuckles, and my dad is commenting, although I can&#39;t see him because my entire field of vision is the game. I&#39;m playing really badly, but my dad tells me that I can still win. Basically, in the game, you have to use these sort of energy balls to fly up a room, before this laser beam catches up with you.


Like that. Anyways, everything suddenly morphs, and I&#39;m in this sort of giant palace. Everything is much bigger than me, and there is water slowly flooding the room and I have to keep getting to higher ground. For some reason, I&#39;m this guy, and I&#39;m with two or three friends. We climb up these large blocks, and we&#39;re trying to get stuff from treasure chests along the way. I&#39;m not very sure what happens, but we end up in a very large room, but everything is human-sized. There&#39;s a guy there behind a counter who makes us this weird offer, saying that he can give us a blessing that will make us faster, stronger, etc. My friends tell me it&#39;s a trap because it&#39;s too good to not have a catch. We back away from him, and we go to one end of the room. We walk through a short corridor, and get to this sort of portal. They&#39;re about to go in it, but I tell them that we did that last time, rather than checking for more possible treasure in the palace. We end up in a large bathroom, which has 3 different sections. We each take one, and for some reason I already know that there are treasure chests behind stalls. Go figure.


#433:
* Date: August 20th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
Note: For some reason, I know exactly what time it is (Dream time) at certain points in the dream, although I don&#39;t remember there being a clock.
I&#39;m walking in the street, and I have a soccer ball with me because apparently I&#39;m on my way to practice something. While I&#39;m walking though, I see a small basketball roll towards me, and realize that a girl who lives nearby was the one who dropped it. I bring it back to her, and she starts talking to me. I want to leave, but she keeps talking and tells me to come in. I end up spending two "hours" there, until I think 8 PM. I realize that I&#39;m horribly late for something, I think having to do with my mom who&#39;s apparently in another city. I finally leave, and I take a bus or something. I end up inside the city of Marseille, France, at 10 PM, in a deserted-looking area with walls covered in graffitti. That&#39;s about all I remember, except for a vague memory of seeing my mom and her asking where the heck I was.


#434:
* Date: August 20th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*
This one&#39;s very confusing as well, I&#39;ll try to explain as best I can..
It&#39;s another of those dreams based on the movie Saw. This time, I&#39;m tied to a chair in a metal room, I think somewhere in Mexico, almost like a sort of prison carved into a cliff, hanging over a large body of water. I remember thinking to myself that Jigsaw&#39;s actually going to different countries now to do his &#39;business&#39;, and that it&#39;ll be impossible to catch him now. There&#39;s a woman elsewhere in the room, I think with her arms tied to the ceiling by a chain. Jigsaw&#39;s also there (no mask on), watching us. I don&#39;t think we even have an opportunity to save ourselves like in the movies. We somehow manage to call help, and there&#39;s a woman who starts knocking at the door, although she&#39;s not sure if we&#39;re in there or not. I manage to grab a large back and start hitting the wall with it to make noise. The woman starts trying different keys in the lock quickly, and Jigsaw basically starts trying to kill me. I start rolling the chair around in circles so he can&#39;t get to me, but eventually it gets stuck against a metal bar. He starts trying to uh... eat me... while I fight him back and the other person is telling me something, although I don&#39;t remember exactly what. I manage to get free of the chair, and I start smacking Jigsaw with the book I have. 
The woman at the door manages to get in, and the other one, freed somehow, starts attacking Jigsaw, basically clawing him with her nails and leaving large scars. I think of trying this too because it seems damn effective, but I realize my nails aren&#39;t long enough. I don&#39;t know what happens exactly, but there ends up being a large hole in the wall, and Jigsaw, the woman who was in the room, and I end up literally flying out, but I can&#39;t control it. We&#39;re like hanging onto one another to stop from falling, and still fighting at the same time. Jigsaw is above me, and this time he&#39;s the one who "claws" into my back, and it felt VERY realistic and painful. We manage to grab him though and throw him down though, and he falls into the water below. The woman disappears, and I land in the jungle nearby. *SPOILER ALERT IF YOU HAVEN&#39;T SEEN SAW II* As I walk forward, I see a large sort of newsvan, but suddenly I see that Jigsaw&#39;s new &#39;assistant&#39;, Amanda, is there. I basically yell out loud something like: "Oh, I&#39;m fucked&#33;" I think to myself that she&#39;s going to kill me, and my reasoning is strange. I say to myself that since I watched the preview for Saw III and saw her in it,  and she hasn&#39;t appeared in the "movie" (= what has been happening so far in the dream) until now, that she&#39;s here to kill me. <Note: Actually, this might have been before I saw her, I&#39;m not sure.> 
I&#39;m waiting to die, but instead, she tells me that I&#39;ve passed the test, and that I can go now. I go into the newsvan, and I find a reporter there who&#39;s ready for me to tell everything that happened, and I start doing so.



Wheewww... Not exactly very fun to read are they?

----------


## Wildman

Another interesting night, had a dream that turned into an LD, but I wasn&#39;t really in control for very long, and it ended up being a really low level lucid, I might&#39;ve totally lost lucidity. There&#39;s some more dreams too, although I don&#39;t remember much from them...

#435:
* Date: August 21st, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*
It&#39;s the end of the world&#33;&#33; Yep, for some reason, the earth is about to explode. I&#39;m in a sort of hangar bay, and I see these sort of blue explosions far away, outside. There&#39;s this very weird thing in front of me, basically a huge box open on one side, with some stuff scattered inside it. I&#39;m with a bunch of friends, and we&#39;re all trying to get in, but there&#39;s barely enough room. For some reason, we can&#39;t take out the stuff that&#39;s inside, it&#39;s like attached to the floor. Now in the dream I have a memory of going in the ship once before, not sure if I actually did earlier in the dream or generated that memory, but I remember being in a horrible spot and squashed against a wall. This time I rush and get in first, and I&#39;m lying down near a game console, a definite plus. That&#39;s all I recall from that one.

#436:
* Date: August 21st, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m with some people I know, and we just walk around for a while. We get to a soccer field, and we see some little kids practicing. We walk past the coach, and ask if we can sit down and watch since we don&#39;t have anything to do. He says yes, and we walk off the field and sit. I guess we don&#39;t pay attention for a while, because when we look back, we see this like gigantic golden halfpipe on the field, and the kids are playing on it, somehow gliding up and down it easily. We just look for a while.

#437: 
* Date: August 21st, 2006
Length: 1-2 minutes
*

All I really remember from this is being in a city, and going around in a car, with a bunch of different people.  I think one of them was german, a general or something. I think we&#39;re just visiting different places, but suddenly a girl in the back of the car looks very sick. We end up getting her out of the car, and have to lie her down in the street. Soon after, she stops breathing and dies. I stand over her, horrified, and think to myself that now I know what it&#39;s like to see someone die.

#438:
* Date: August 21st, 2006
Length: 6 minutes
*

I&#39;m in a house similar to my grandmother&#39;s in France, and apparently this is happening during Nazi occupation. I&#39;m with two people, and we&#39;re not Jewish, or part of any of the persecuted minorities, and we haven&#39;t really done anything, but we&#39;re terrified because we know they&#39;re searching for us and coming here. We hear something, and we look frantically for a place to hide. One guy runs into a room, and the other, I think an aged man, stays with me. He tells me we have to hide in the bathroom, and I ask him why we don&#39;t  go into the basement, which is a much better spot. He doesn&#39;t really explain, and we run into the bathroom. We have basically the worst hiding spot ever: In a corner, right next to the door, hunched under a sheet. I realize we left the lights on, and I say so, but the man says it&#39;s too late now, and that we run even more risk if we turn them off. We try to look through the doorway to see if someones coming, and we hear a knock. Through some weird reflections on the wall, we try to see who it is. The door opens, and we hear a German officer come in, with his small son. He walks closer and closer, I think calling for anyone who could be in the house. He walks close to the doorway, and tells his kid to check the bathroom. He sees, and we beg him with signs to not say anything. He hesitates, but doesn&#39;t say anything. The officer is suspicious though, and he looks inside on his way out. He yells out, seeing us, both in surprise/anger directed at us and disappointment at his son. He takes out his gun, and starts to shoot. The man next to me is killed instantly. I make a run for it, slide under the officer somehow, and ran for the door. 
I make it outside, jump onto the car, and from there make a huge jump over the gate. The landing is a bit rough and I might&#39;ve hurt myself a bit, but I keep running. I eventually get to the edge of a huge cliff. Like any sane person, I jump. This is a bit hard to explain, but I&#39;m perfectly convinced of my chances of survival. Using this weird technique/glitch that exists in Half-Life 1 that lets you fall from extreme heights, I stay very close to the edge of the cliff, and land safely. I see a woman driving by in an old car, and I beg her to stop. She does, and I get in. For some reason, she&#39;s in the back right seat, but the car is still being driven. Along the way though, I realize that I&#39;m dreaming. 
 We end up in a sort of square in England at night. I give the girl a kiss, and get out of the car. For a while, I just look at my hands, feel my hair, and see how I look. When I look down though, part of my body has turned blue. The german guy who wanted to kill me earlier appears, taunting me. I focus, and turn my body back to normal color. However, he warps all the colors around me once again. We end up in a sort of struggle, and he shows me a set of stamps, with pictures of the things around us on them. He removes one, and the image fades, leaving only white. He keeps doing this, and when I try to it doesn&#39;t work. However, he ends up telling me that it only works if you remove the stamp. For some reason, this is really significant to me, and I tell him that that&#39;s why I&#39;m the one who&#39;s really in control, because he has to follow a special procedure to do something. Soon after, he disappears. It&#39;s really hot, and all the people around me want to go into this sort of bar which has a bunch of air conditioning machines. They all come up to me, and ask me if they can go in. I say yes, and go in as well. I see a fridge, and grab a bottle of raspberry juice, although it actually said "Raspberry Schnapps". It tastes pretty good, and I walk out. I&#39;m on some sort of long plank between windows, and I walk to another place. At the window, I see some people drinking. They call it Dwarven Beer, and I go to the table and ask to taste it. The guy hands me the cup, but limits how much I take. After tasting it, everything goes kinda weird. I have several sort of blank outs, where it feels almost like I&#39;m waking up, but stay asleep and resume the dream. I have this constant display of my body temperature, and it&#39;s showing at around 80 degrees. Although that&#39;s really, really low I think to myself that that&#39;s a pretty high temperature, and that the heat is causing these blank outs. Lucidity is pretty much lost by now, except maybe in this next moment. The bar morphs into a bus, with the ceiling open and the windows broken. Wanting to lower the temperature, I yell out: "Freeze&#33;" and put my hand up. A layer of ice begins to fill the opening in the ceiling, and icy windows appear as well. However, while the ice is forming, everything suddenly stops. I try again, and it works.  After this, basically all lucidity is lost. This giant goddess appears, or at least her face. She has a cloth covering her mouth and nose, a small scar on the side of her face, and long, flowing hair. She talks about a spiritual journey I have to take. I end up in a sort of weird game, collecting rings, and I think to myself vaguely that I&#39;m wasting lucid dream time, but do nothing about it, and I&#39;m not really conscious that I&#39;m dreaming. I remember something like wanting to take a screenshot to post it on here. That&#39;s about all that happens before I wake up, I just play through a level of the game, as a sort of floating worm/fish thing that can grow and shrink somewhat. 
Note: I remember at various points in the LD trying certain voice commands and trying to make things appear, but I don&#39;t rememeber what and at precisely which moments.

----------


## Wildman

Another LD&#33;  :smiley:  Not much happened in it, and since I slept more after I woke up from it, recall of details is a bit fuzzy, but I think for a while it was a pretty high level LD. There&#39;s also another dream I remember, although it&#39;s kinda weird and short.

#439:
*Date: August 22nd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m on the computer, and I open some sort of animation program. It&#39;s pretty strange, you basically get 3 different scenes that you can create, each with it&#39;s own sound layer for making the characters&#39; voices. In each scene, the program automatically distorts your voice or whatever sound you put in a certain way. You don&#39;t really have to draw anything, because there are a couple hundred pre-drawn backgrounds and characters. The only problem, I realize, is that you can&#39;t actually animate anything, so everything is static. I come up with an idea that at the time I think is awesome and will be hilarious: Beavis and Butthead go to Rwanda. I start doing a bunch of stuff, but in the end, the actual characters of Beavis and Butthead are only in the last scene. For some reason, I can&#39;t seem to find the predrawn versions in the first and second ones. After that, I don&#39;t remember anything in great detail, just trying different stuff, and getting a bit frustrated. I think I might&#39;ve ended up scrapping it all.

#440:
*Date: August 22nd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in the middle of a narrow street, kind of similar in style to the streets of Venice. As soon as the dream starts, I realize that I&#39;m dreaming.  Next to me are a bunch of friends, but they&#39;re busy looking and a bunch of papers and books. I think they say something to me like: "Aren&#39;t you going to study for the physics/math test?" I answer that I don&#39;t need to, and go into a small area in front of me where there are some tables and chairs. For a long time, I just stand and focus on staying conscious, and really acknowledging that  I&#39;m in a dream. After that, I turn around and go back towards my friends. They tell me that they&#39;re studying probabilities and estimation. I look down at their paper, and I don&#39;t remember what I read very well, because I think I had some trouble. The one thing I remember very clearly though, was at the center of the paper, written in blue ink, circled and underlined, was the number 23 (had to with a conversation in chat I had had that night). Shortly after, I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

4:30 AM, and it&#39;s WBTB time... I can recall one dream from what I&#39;ve slept so far, and it&#39;s what I woke up from a little bit before I had set my alarm. Here it is, and I&#39;ll write down one or two dreams I had in France.

#441:
* Date: August 24th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
* 

It&#39;s the middle of the night, and I am *HUNGRY*. It seems like I&#39;m well prepared for this, like I was expecting it. I&#39;ve got this big sandwich on me and this delicious chestnut cream dessert I had frequently while in France. I think that I&#39;m in my room, but it&#39;s pretty different. It&#39;s not at the same place in the house, and one of my brothers is there, working on a laptop. I try not to get noticed, but it doesn&#39;t seem too hard. I devour the sandwich, and then the chestnut cream. What I don&#39;t realize though, is that in the dark I&#39;ve spilled a ton of it everywhere on the bed. When I finally see it, I&#39;m really panicked. I try frantically to clean it up, and it mostly goes away, but not completely. I think my bro starts noticing something, but I pretend to be asleep for a few moments. After that, I seem to forget about cleaning everything up, and just get up. I think I&#39;m still hungry, and might&#39;ve started drinking a lot of water. After that, I walk out of the room, going for the kitchen. I see in the darkness that my other brother is there though, so I reroute to the bathroom, and that&#39;s when I wake up (Not hungry or thirsty).

#442:
* DFF
Length: 4 minutes
*

I&#39;m with three good friends, and we&#39;re on a French TV show, or at least someting similar to a real one. All four of us are on the same time, competing against a LOT of other teams. Basically it&#39;s a race to get to these different spots where there are different tiles, each with a symbol on them. However, each tile is actually supposed to represent a certain number, and at each spot a different number puzzle has to be solved. My job in the team is simple and weird: I hold a huge rocket launcher, and I&#39;m supposed to use it to hit the switch that comes out when a puzzle is solved. Normally I was supposed to just shoot it, but instead I push it with the rocket launcher, not wanting to cause a huge mess. We start running to the next place, with other teams close behind. We get there, and the puzzle is at the end of a hedge maze. We get there, and realize that we need a key to access it. There&#39;s two places we didn&#39;t check yet, so two of us wait there, one goes in the first one and I go in the other one. As I start running though, I&#39;m moving really slowly, not like in those dreams where people say that it&#39;s like they&#39;re running underwater, but it just feels like I&#39;m tired and lethargic. Before I can get too far, I hear my friend calling my name. I turn around, and he&#39;s got a big bag to which the key is tied. We take a while to finish the puzzle, although I have no clue how they go about figuring it out. At this point, we&#39;re way ahead of the others, who haven&#39;t even started their puzzle. We start running, and the new objective is to get to a city, where we will have to get a specialty of the region. We go across a bridge, and see a road. We ask a person in a car if he/she can take us where we&#39;re going, and he/she looked kinda pissed, but somehow fit all four of us in what looked a two-seater truck. We arrive at the city shortly after, and immediately someone asks me if I want this thing called Altí (the food we&#39;ve been looking for). The problem is though, that we have no currency for that area, only american dollars. I make a trade, giving a couple bucks for the food, and end up with 5 euros left. I give to my brother, who I guess is now part of the team. He had been in a cafeteria, trying to bargain with people to get the same thing as me. I&#39;m not sure he uses it though, continuing to barter as a matter of honor.


#443:
* DFF
Length: 2 minutes
*

This dream was pretty weird, it&#39;s hard to remember what happened in detail. I&#39;m in this weird place, I guess it was on a space ship, and I think Mel Gibson is there too. There&#39;s this huge alien at one end of the room, and I end up caught in it&#39;s tentacles. There&#39;s another different type of alien next to it, and it gets killed by someone with a machete (not sure if it was Mel or not, either it was or he had vanished at that point). However, that person died in the process. With no hope of rescue, I see the machete on the ground near the body, and grab it. I stab the alien in its (only?) eye, and it dies. Soon after, I know that whoever was behind this is going to show himself, and that I&#39;ll have only once chance to kill him. There&#39;s another room nearby, for generators or something. I put some kind of recorder in there, and hide back in the first room. The guy appears, and he looks basically human, except he&#39;s in this weird uniform and you can&#39;t see his face. The recording plays its sound, and he starts going toward the room. I think I&#39;ve got him in my trap, but just as I&#39;m about to get him from behind, he turns around, and tells me he knew I was there. I might&#39;ve woken up after that, to avoid what would have probably been an unfortunate asswhooping.



EDIT: Well, I forgot about the garbagemen. I didn&#39;t get a lucid dream, and it took me a long time to fall asleep, they woke me up just when I was falling asleep. The only thing I remember from after I went back to bed is this short dream, the first dream I&#39;ve ever had where one of my teeth fall out, although those are common.

#444:
* Date: August 24th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m at home, but I&#39;m not really sure where, maybe in my room. I&#39;m standing there for a while, feeling around at a tooth in my mouth. I accidentally push it kinda hard, and it gets loose. I&#39;m wondering what&#39;s going on, and thinking that this can&#39;t be good. I&#39;m worried about what&#39;ll happen if it falls out, but I don&#39;t really have a choice because I can&#39;t just leave it like that. It hurts a bit, but most of the pain is numbed. I think my mom is nearby, and I tell her briefly about it. Shortly after, I twist the tooth loose, but there&#39;s a nerve or something still holding it. Thankfully, I don&#39;t feel anything at all anymore, and I&#39;m not sure how (I think I might&#39;ve bit through it, although that would be really hard to do normally), but I manage to cut it. And that&#39;s basically it.

----------


## Wildman

#445:
I&#39;m dead and I&#39;ve become a ghost, after a car accident I think. I can go through walls and all that basic stuff, but I can still interact with the world in certain ways. I go into an alley, and I see a US war veteran there on the ground, not sure if he was asking for cash or not. People start coming towards him, and the alley morphs into a sort of diner. The people can&#39;t see me, but I think they feel my presence or something, or at least they know something weird is going on. One of the things I can do is write, so I write a message to them on a paper. They don&#39;t seem too surprised that I&#39;m a ghost or anything. Soon after though, some suspicious looking guys come in, looking for me. I&#39;m afraid they&#39;ll find me for some reason, although I&#39;m not sure who they are. I tell the people not to say anything about me, and they don&#39;t, while I go through the side wall and out into the street. I&#39;m sort of lost, looking for a street to get to some store. I&#39;m also trying to get to a certain house, mine I guess. I see this one house that&#39;s sort of isolated from the others. I go through the gate, and try to go through a wall into the house. However, there&#39;s this force that keeps me from entering like that. I have to use the door, and I see a girl inside, who can see me. She says something that I don&#39;t really remembering, involving cash, 250 bucks I think. I leave the house, and I notice something weird about the bushes, and also about a tree. I think that I look in the bushes and find some stuff. After that, someone I know appears, (out of a bush as well I think), and I tell him that I need his help, though I can&#39;t remember for what exactly, and he agrees to do what I need him to.

Besides that, I had one dream where I was crawling under this house for some reason, with a bunch of spiders going on me, with a bunch of other people, only to get to a door and walk into the house.
I also had one, I doubt that I was lucid, where I was in a parking lot and just flew around for a while near a highway and in front of family members. I looked up at the sky and thought that I&#39;ve never tried actually flying up until I reached space.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty bad recall lately, just one dream from last night and it&#39;s pretty fuzzy. 

#446:
* Date: August 26th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*
I&#39;m in a house similar to my grandparents&#39;, except it&#39;s much larger and seems like a sort of club. There&#39;s a lot of people I know there, and I&#39;m not really sure what, but I spill some stuff on the ground, I think I tipped over a garbage can. This is a VERY big deal apparently, and everyone is kinda looking at me in a blaming way, and I&#39;m feeling really guilty. I go to some stairs and just stand there, while some people are doing something really complicated, just to get a vacuum cleaner to work. I&#39;m not really helping though, not that I didn&#39;t want to clean up the mess I made, but that I felt like I&#39;d screwed up enough already. So instead, I just give out a few instructions, feeling rotten. Eventually, I leave and go into some dorm room, and someone comes to see me, telling me that I&#39;m looking like an asshole, not helping or anything. I kind of have an outbreak, and say that I would but I&#39;m afraid, and we keep talking for a while. I eventually leave, and go talk to some more people, who tell me that sometimes things just don&#39;t go right, but that it&#39;s not a reason to get down on yourself.


#447:
* DFF (Lucid, although rather low level I would say)
Length: 3 minutes
* 
 I&#39;m somewhere near a road on the coastline, and I know that I&#39;m dreaming. I see a truck nearby, and decide to try some driving. When I get in though, there&#39;s someone in the driver&#39;s seat. I ask her to move, but she won&#39;t budge. I&#39;m not very sure what happens, but I end up with a bunch of people in a sort of army car, in the back seat. They think I&#39;m insane when I tell them this is a dream. I try the nose plug RC, and I almost can&#39;t breathe, so I try again, and this time I can. Sure of myself now, I jump out of the car. A bunch of people with swords start approaching me, and I grab a bamboo staff that&#39;s on the ground. I can slow down time by breathing deeply, so I can react to them easily. I knock them all out.  After that, everything is kind of a mess, and I&#39;m pretty much not lucid anymore. I don&#39;t remember much and my notes are written near illegibly. Basically, I think some really, really fat girl appeared, who had a "Mrs. Kentucky" award, and pretty much smashed me and tried to uh, eat me.

----------


## Wildman

I had a really short low level lucid dream last night, not enough to even really write down. That&#39;s the only thing I recalled though, so time to write down more dreams from last month.

#449: Freddy Vs. Jason Vs. ...Freddy?
* DFF 
Length: 3 minutes* 

Alright, this one is pretty bizarre, and I&#39;m relying more on notes than on memory for certain parts. The first thing I remember is being in a huge, empty parking lot. My friends are all in a car, and Freddy Krueger is driving, trying to run over a guy, who I think is ANOTHER Freddy Krueger, but armed with a pen. However, the one driving the car is out to kill me too. He drives straight at me, and I do a huge jump onto the car. I&#39;m not sure how, but I end up getting killed. I become a sort of spirit, and watch the rest of what&#39;s happening. Everyone ends up at my old elementary school, near a fence. Freddy #2 drops his pen, and it rolls behind the fence. Immediately, this fat kid runs to go grab it, as evidence that they were really here. Jason Voorhees is fighting Freddy #1, and decapitates him. He then proceeds to cutting the head in several pieces. After that, I&#39;m not really sure what happens to them. I&#39;m still a spirit, and I realize that I&#39;m now confined to the school, so I can&#39;t float out of its range. Everything I see around me, except people, has a sort of price on it, in gold coins. This price (ranging from 2 to 8350) corresponds to what I have to pay to incarnate that thing. I don&#39;t really know how I&#39;m supposed to get the coins. The cheapest thing are the white lines of paint that form the edge of the basketball court. I somehow have one last opportunity to speak with a good friend, and I tell him that if he ever sees an animal acting strangely or abnormally intelligently, it&#39;s me. Soon after, I realize that I&#39;m somehow getting a lot of coins, and that soon I&#39;ll be able to become a dog.


#450:
* DFF
Length: 2-3 minutes*  

I&#39;m playing a Half-Life mod of sorts, but also &#39;living&#39; it. The are two other people. I&#39;m a zombie (a fast one at that), one is a farmer, the other is some sort of weapons dealer. We&#39;re in some mountains covered in snow, I have 50 hitpoints and armor, and I&#39;m hiding in a cave. I see the farmer taking cover behind a truck, and I sneak up on him. After he dies, I have 100 hp/armor. I go looking for the weapons dealer, but every time I see him, he disappears into the fog. He goes into a building, and I walk in, right into the trap. I get shot many times, and fall to the ground, but I&#39;m still an observer in the dream. Samuel L Jackson walks in, as a weapons inspector, with his assistant. There are guns pretty much EVERYWHERE in front of him, but he doesn&#39;t seem to realize it. He tells his assistant to check if there are any guns around here. I think the dealer starts shooting, and a gunfight ensues. Samuel L. Jackson get skilled though. O Woe&#33;

----------


## Wildman

Wheww, last night was a mess. Lots of dreams, but they&#39;re hard to tell apart, and I had a lucid dream or two, but once again the moments where I was lucid are hard to identify at times.



#451:
* Date: August 28th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
Technique used: MILD
*

I&#39;m essentially in the movie Collateral, and I&#39;m a janitor in a skyscraper. I&#39;m maybe on the tenth floor, cleaning the bathrooms. I don&#39;t really remember doing it, but everything seems really clean. I tell myself that I&#39;ll just dry the floor and move on. I grab some paper towels and put them on the ground. Suddenly, I hear some noise and my view shifts to into the corridor. Tom Cruise&#39;s character is there, and he kills some guy with his typical 3 bullets in the body, 1 in the head. I panic, and take the elevator down. I think I talk to someone, maybe my mom, and we get into a taxi. She leaves right after she gets in though, and the driver starts driving. I tell him to stop because I&#39;m not going anywhere, but he doesn&#39;t, trying to get a fare out of me. I offer him ten bucks, but he just goes onto the highway. As we drive, I look out the window and slowly realize I&#39;m dreaming.  Wanting to get out of this taxi, I tell the driver I&#39;ll give him thirty bucks to take the next exit. He does, but takes a bad turn and we fall the edge of the road into this sort of crater with maybe a foot of water in it. I stay rather calm, open the door and get out after the tumble, then help the driver out. The car barely has a scratch on it. I stand around for a while, and look at my hands. I decide to experiment with pain, and try punching the car. I don&#39;t feel much, and there&#39;s a small dent in it. I punch the window, and this time it hurts pretty badly. The glass shatters, and I ask the guy to try to do the same thing. He goes to the other window, and tries punching it. I will for the glass to not break though, and he isn&#39;t able to, (he isn&#39;t hitting very hard though). The effect is sort of like bullets hitting bullet-proof glass. The sun starts setting, and I think to myself that I&#39;ll fly outta here. A friend appears though, and he starts following me around, so I ask him if him if he&#39;s up for it. He says yes, and at this point I start losing lucidity.  We end up in a sort of airport/school hybrid. My friend has turned into someone else I know, and we have to get to some room, because it&#39;s the only place from which we can fly out of the window. As we&#39;re walking there though, the guy with me realizes that he needs to get something from the story above. I run up there, and grab whatever it is he needed. I pass by some kitchen, where a girl is cooking something, and also by the room we were headed for, where a couple of students are. I think to myself that I should try headbutting someone Zidane style and see their reaction. After this, I still have a bunch of notes written, but I don&#39;t remember anything of what I wrote, something to do with a "phoenix fish" ingesting some poison, and many other fish dying..
Note: I was distinctly aware of the onset of night, and then the sunrise in the dream.


#452:
* Date: August 28th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: MILD
*

I&#39;m in my room at night, and I have a suspicion that I&#39;m dreaming. I&#39;m thinking of climbing out my window and going outside, wanting to avoid using the front door for some reason. However, I&#39;m thinking that if I&#39;m not dreaming, the fall could be a problem. I do a nose plug RC, and it doesn&#39;t really work. I keep trying though, and eventually I can breathe. I climb out, but quickly lose lucidity, and the dream kinda takes another course. I end up in some sort of assault on a heavily defended factory, with turrets and anti-air guns and stuff, defended by giant spiders. We push them back, and take the battle into the factory. Everything seems pretty much won, and I walk back out. Now it gets really weird, I might be slightly aware that I&#39;m dreaming, but I do some strange thing. I fly into the air, and there&#39;s like, a clone of me floating there or something that I grab. He disappears I think, and I land. I look at the grass in front of me, and kneel down and feel it, trying to see if my sense of touch is working as it should, and it is. I think my sense of taste is too, because I remember having an odd taste in my mouth. Soon after, I wake up. 


Besides that, I had a dream where I was in the plane to France, and kinda bored, so I was watching a bunch of movies. At another point in the dream, I realized that I had to take the plane again soon, and that it would be another very tedious ride.

----------


## Wildman

#453:
* Date: August 29th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
* 

I&#39;m in some sort of academy for people with supernatural abilities, but I don&#39;t think I have any. There are two people talking. One of them is basically our leader, and the other is the most powerful of us all, his powers having to do with creating explosions/fire. They&#39;re talking about a final mission the guy has to do, to kill the leader of whoever we&#39;re against and end whatever has been going on. As they&#39;re about to leave, the explosion guy looks around the dorm room we&#39;re in, and says that it&#39;s almost like there&#39;s someone invisible watching us. They leave, and I&#39;m left there. I go into the corridor, and start walking. I turn a corner, and see as I pass that one of the guards is going to check the room I was in. Suddenly, I hear some noise and my view shifts to him. He takes out his gun, and points it inside the room, having seen someone. My point of view goes back to me, and I realize that one of our enemies has gotten inside, and he can turn invisible. I rush into a room, where I grab a large can of orangeish oil. I run out to help the guard, who is trying to fight the guy even though he can&#39;t see him. For some reason, I know exactly where he is (I think I can sort of see him, even when he&#39;s invisible), so I splash him with the oil so the guard can aim and shoot. However, he makes a spark or something, and the oil catches on fire. It doesn&#39;t seem to harm him at all forming I think two sizzling red metal chains around him, and I get burned. I make a run for it, and I&#39;m not sure what happens to the guard, maybe the guy finished him off, because he doesn&#39;t follow me right away. I sprint through a kitchen, and get outside. I run towards the gate. A dirt road is in front of it, and LOTS of people seem to be all leaving, as if afraid of something that&#39;s coming. Two people I know pass by the gate, and I try to scream for help, but my voice is muffled, so they barely hear anything. The guy chasing me morphs into a dog, to look inconspicuous. However, in dog form, he jumps up on me, almost strangling me somehow. The two people outside the gate look at me as I attempt to yell, but they see nothing so they just ignore me. I&#39;m pretty sure I end up dying. At the end of the dream, I&#39;m just an observer basically, and I see the guy go down into a secret underground facility under the academy, and blow some stuff up.

#454:
* DFF
Length
*


I&#39;m at this large, dark manor, and I&#39;m there to kill two zombies. I go around the side, and they&#39;re there, so I  do the deed (Not sure how) and place them in the trunk of a car that&#39;s in the garage. People arrive soon after, and I hide in the shadows of trees near the manor. I think they&#39;re policemen. By now, for some reason, I&#39;m part-human, part-zombie, part-wolf, and can basically morph into any of the three. At this point, I&#39;m in zombie form. I think I go back to the trunk quickly, and try to push the bodies deeper into it, but as soon as I touch one I become disgusted. They spot me, and I run back to the shadows. After that, I just wander about the forest, fighting along the way, in a Final Fantasy style World Map / Random Encounter pattern. During the fights, I can choose to fight with a sword or as a wolf. I get to some lair, where I fight a bunch of huge monsters. A guy then appears, and lets me into this room where he gives me a bunch of rewards for having passes his &#39;test&#39;, and shows me a door by which I can leave.


I also had a dream last night where I was doing a ton of roller blade tricks in a park, but I don&#39;t remember any details from it.

----------


## Wildman

Alright, had no LDs last night, but a bunch of weird dreams. They&#39;re pretty confusing and recall isn&#39;t always perfect, so they might be hard to understand.

#445:
* Date: August 30th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I start out this dream as nobody, just seeing what&#39;s going on. There&#39;s a guy talking to his girlfriend, and they&#39;re in a house. He asks her if she wants to have sex, and she says no, because the bed can only hold a person and a half. They end up outside (night time), and in front of another house. She says some weird stuff has been happening lately, and calls out for someone named Mary. There&#39;s no answer, and she says: "See? I haven&#39;t seen her in forever" or something like that. Suposedly she lived at the house behind the one they&#39;re facing. Suddenly, I "materialize" into the dream, and there&#39;s a sort of portal instead of the front door of the house. My brother is there now, and a bunch of other people. They decide that they&#39;re going to get rid of whatever&#39;s haunting the house once and for all, and go into the portal. I&#39;m about to enter as well, but I suddenly go blind and can&#39;t move. When I can see again, I&#39;m in some place, like a shed or something. There&#39;s a paper on a table nearby, with a bunch of instructions, telling me a bunch of things I have to do to fix something. I hear a voice in my head talking to me, just identified as (King? For some reason, I think so) Arthur, telling me to do a bunch of stuff. At some point, I yell for my brother to come here, because this is the key to stopping the haunting. He doesn&#39;t though, although he does respond. However, before I have time to finish fixing the thing, everything is back to normal and we&#39;re outside the house. My bro and the others come, and say they took care of everything. I tell them there was another way of doing it, and wonder what would have happened if I had finished my thing earlier. After that, I get an RTS-style point of view, and apparently I&#39;ve "cleansed" 2 out of 4 places. I go to the third one, and I&#39;m told I have to help defend the border of this region.

#446:
* Date: August 30th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m watching an upcoming soccer match, (France-Georgia), and France is absolutely sucking, or at least the goalie is. He lets an easy ball go in, and the match ends up being 1-2. At this point, there&#39;s a penalty kick against France. The guy shooting does a whole sort of ritual, and like, when he hits the ball it&#39;s more like a fireball than anything. It&#39;s hard to explain. It goes in slow motion though, and the goalkeeper makes a crazy save. My dad says that was easy to get, because it went so slow. That&#39;s about all I remember, I think the score ended up being 1-3. I hope that won&#39;t be the real one.


#447:
* Date: August 30th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in France, driving a car to get to a crêperie where I&#39;m supposed to meet my cousin. I&#39;m pretty much lost and on the verge of losing control of the car, as I just take turns on instinct, without really a clue as to where the lead. I somehow get to the exact place I wanted, but for some reason I can&#39;t turn, and the car flies off a ramp into the sea. I make it out and back to the street, but when I see my cousin, he&#39;s pretty pissed that I wrecked the (his?) car.


#448:
* Date: August 30th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in another haunted place, a castle this time. I&#39;m with my mom, and there&#39;s also this kinda creepy nightwatcher guy, but he isn&#39;t evil or anything. I&#39;m planning some sort of escape, but for some reason we can&#39;t just go out and leave. We have to go up onto one of the castle walls, up to an altar or something, and then find a way down. It&#39;s night time, and we go out into the corridor that leads into the courtyard, and talk to the nightwatcher. We tell him that in our first attempt we managed to get up to the altar (For some reason, although I&#39;m pretty sure I&#39;m speaking to him in english, I say the french word for altar whenever I speak of it). But, although there&#39;s no sign of any ghosts or anything, it&#39;s supposed to be very hard to get there. The guy leads us outside, flipping on a light switch (It works, although the light ocasionally flickers). I&#39;m not sure what happens, but we end up turning back. We go back into the corridor. However, I&#39;m walking slowly and he turns off the light before I&#39;m inside. I&#39;m immediately freaked out and feel like I can&#39;t move, but it passes and I go in. I end up in a room, taking a bath or something.

----------


## Wildman

Had rather low level lucid dream last night, and a couple other, pretty weird dreams.

#449:
* Date: August 31st, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m walking down the street, carrying a lot of different bags and stuff. A really tall guy walks past me, and takes one of the things I&#39;m holding. I walk after him after dropping the rest of my stuff on the street, and try to get it back. He tells me (sarcastically) that I&#39;m a pretty cool guy, and that I should come hang out with him and his friends some time. When I look back behind me, the rest of my stuff has been taken by the people with him. The guy starts strangling me or something, and I see someone I know. I yell to call the cops, but the guy sprays this weird stuff on my back. It burns, and I realize that it&#39;s supposed to attract their attack dogs to me to basically kill me. I don&#39;t remember what happens afterwards though.

#450:
* Date: August 31st, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*

Alright, the beginning of this I don&#39;t recall too well. I think I&#39;m in the book Native Son or at least the story is similar. I&#39;ve been working as a servant for this really rich guy, but I somehow killed his daughter. I&#39;m really sad, and I go see this other guy who&#39;s supposed to basically give me a job. He tells me that I have to go back to working for the rich guy, so I get my job back. I walk to his house, and I&#39;m about to go in, but I can&#39;t bring myself to do it. I get in a limo or taxi, and go to a large building. I get in the elevator, and as the doors are about to close a friend runs in and tells me he&#39;s been looking for me for a long time and has to talk to me. I&#39;m going to the tenth floor, but he presses the button for the 18th and last one. When we get there, we walk past some rooms, and my friend turns into another friend I haven&#39;t seen in a couple years.
 <<Note: I can&#39;t place this moment in the dream, but I remember working at one of the rich guy&#39;s parties, and this friend was there performing a skit or something>> 
Anyways, we go into a nearby room, and he talks to me about this whole crazy scheme he has. He says that the rich guy I&#39;ve been working for has made him his heir, and wants me to kill him or something like that. I tell him that he&#39;s insane, and we get into a huge argument. I grab for the gun he had, and he takes out another one. They both misfire. I run out of the room, gun still in hand, and turn into another corridor before he can see where I&#39;m going. I crouch down and move slowly to not make noise, and walk onto a fire escape/balcony. I&#39;m starting to become lucid, but for some reason I&#39;m intent on finding what the problem is with the gun.  When I&#39;m pretty sure I&#39;m dreaming, I get rid of the gun and look down. I&#39;m right above what looks like my school&#39;s basketball court, except it&#39;s in a sort of alley. There are a bunch of people down there, doing various things. For a short while, I try different techniques to stay focused. After that,  I jump down, slowing down my speed in mid air and then just letting myself fall. Once I&#39;m down there, I use the fog that&#39;s floating and make a sort of tornado with it, and mess around with that for a while.  I already start losing most of my lucidity here, and see Jessica Alba. She has some toothpaste on her face for some reason, and I make out with her. Shortly after though, I&#39;m in some argument after she says she killed Arthur Ashe (I didn&#39;t even know who it was until yesterday), and I walk off. I see some other guy, a drug dealer I think. He&#39;s really pissed about something, and I ask him why. He says he got ripped off after dealing with mercenaries, and that he sometimes kills people just for their wallets. I ask him how he can do that, and I&#39;m not too sure what he says. I give him some money, and fly off. There&#39;s this huge sort of commercial poster, alongside a building, and I fly up near it to feel the sun&#39;s warmth. After that, I don&#39;t really remember anything.

#451:
* Date: August 31st, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

This one is seriously weird. I&#39;m with my family, and we&#39;re doing this sort of weird thing, like simulating the siege of a castle except using food. Basically, we&#39;re just gonna make a set-up on a table of what looks like (or doesn&#39;t look like) a castle and an army outside of it, and then eat it all. The castle itself isn&#39;t edible, just a sort of decorated fold-out. However, it can be opened in different ways, making either a two story castle a very long one, and we have trouble figuring out which one is better. We get a bunch of sandwiches, crepes, etc., and start placing them. Outside of the castle, we have these three parallel walls that we can move, but that aren&#39;t edible either. We start putting the food between them. However, there&#39;s this sandwich we ordered from a store that turns out to just be a piece of bread with melted cheese all over it. My mom gets really pissed, and says this is going to ruin everything, and I wake up.


Besides that, I just remember a few seconds of a dream where there was a Teacher of the Year election at my school, and the history teacher won it. I was surprised in the dream to see that the physics teacher whom I HATE, got 2nd place.

----------


## Wildman

Only one dream recalled, but man was it weird.
#452:
*Date: September 1st, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m at a party of sorts, and I&#39;m basically Nicolas Cage&#39;s character in the movie Lord of War, I&#39;m not selling any guns though. Anyways, I go to this small enclosure within the building where there&#39;s a small pony. I&#39;m looking for something to ride out quickly, so I ask the kid who&#39;s running the pony-riding thing if he&#39;s got an actual horse for me. He looks kinda pissed, but eventually brings one. I&#39;m not sure why, but I never get on it. Ethan Hawke&#39;s character from the same movie is after me, and he spots me in the crowd. Instead of taking the horse, I sit down on a stool and prepare to uh... ride it. There&#39;s a brief confrontation where someone tells me: "Do you really expect this to work?", and then I actually make my escape. I can&#39;t explain how it works, I just lean forward on the stool and it starts gaining speed, although it&#39;s a bit hard to control at first. It goes pretty fast, and I&#39;m out of there quickly. I end up at what looks like my grandparents&#39; house. As I&#39;m walking towards the pool, I hear people coming and hide. They spot me though, so I "load" to an earlier point. It takes a few seconds to come into effect, so as it does I walk out into the open. The people there are now my bro and mom I think. I briefly tell them that I love them and jump into the pool. Shortly after, I&#39;m back to just when I got outside. Now, somehow, the ground basically becomes this really dark water. I grab the stool I used before and jump into the water. I go to the way bottom to not be seen, and "ride" the stool once again, going extremely fast underwater. Although I don&#39;t see where I am going, I have some special coordinates that I can see to guide me. I hit a dead end, and resurface. I realize I&#39;m in the sewers, and there are stairs leading up to the room where the party was going on. It&#39;s night time now, and the room is basically empty, except for a TV and broken playstation 2 console. I think to myself at this point that I can have an inifinite time to do whatever I want, basically eternal life, if I simply restart the day every time by the loading process. As I&#39;m thinking about that, I wake up.

----------


## Jess

How do you measure the length of your dreams, is it just a rough guess?  I couldn&#39;t say how long mine last.

----------


## Wildman

Jess:
Yeah, it&#39;s a rough estimate, I know what you mean that it&#39;s really difficult to actually measure the length. The length I put down is more relative than anything, I basically use it to know how long the dream was compared to others, but sometimes it can be decently accurate.


#453:
* Date: September 2nd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

This dream is a lot longer than I actually remember, I had nice recall of it when I woke up in the middle of the night, but now most if it is gone except for one scene. I think I&#39;m in the middle of a zombie apocalypse (Although we don&#39;t ever see any in the dream) or something again, and I&#39;m with a bunch of people. We&#39;re at some sort of warehouse, trying to scavenge some supplies. When we&#39;re inside though, and looking through some boxes, I suddenly see the a DVD box with the Snakes on a Plane picture on it. I tell everyone that we have to get out immediately, and that snakes are going to attack any second. Dozens of snakes start pouring out from everywhere, and I run out. Most of the people with me, though, want to try and grab as many supplies as they can before leaving, and start getting killed. I jump into the jeep, and tell the few people in it what&#39;s going on. They say that we can&#39;t save them now. In an effort to save at least one more life, I concentrate and basically shift my consciousness to another person, still inside the warehouse. Controlling him, I run out and jump into the jeep, and we drive away. After that, I don&#39;t remember very much, except being in a sort of dorm, and the guy I rescued being in a pretty bad condition, but nothing fatal.

----------


## Wildman

More bad recall, just one short dream.

#454:
* Date: September 3rd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m on the bottom floor of a house, and with a bunch of people. I think we&#39;re planning a sort of trip, and we&#39;re emptying the house of a lot of stuff. My brother&#39;s there, and we&#39;re almost done taking everything out. The last thing I have to bring is a garbage can that&#39;s half full (or half empty). A HORRIBLE smell is coming from it, and my brother is walking alongside me. We&#39;re both pretty much gagging from the stench, and I stop several times, on the verge of vomiting. We finally get outdoors, and my grandfather arrives in a car. He&#39;s acting impatient though, and telling us to hurry up. We kinda joke around with him, and he answers playfully that if it were up to him we&#39;d leave this instant, and that&#39;s it.

----------


## Wildman

#455:
* Date: September 4th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m at home, and hanging about in the kitchen. My dad is nearby on a couch, and I&#39;m eating something, although I&#39;m not sure what. There are four slices of it, but I&#39;m almost positive it&#39;s not pizza, which I eat later. When I&#39;m done with the four slices, I&#39;m still very hungry, so I grab the lone slice of pizza that&#39;s lying around. My dad asks me if he can have a small bite. I give him the pizza, and he puts tomato sauce and toppings EVERYWHERE on the couch when he grabs it, and then takes a gigantic bite. I comment on it, and then watch a tennis match on TV. There&#39;s obviously something wrong though, because the players keep moving in a very weird way, swinging towards the ball but stepping in the opposite direction, away from it. After that, I get to cleaning up the couch.


#456:
* Date: September 4th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Now this one was pretty interesting, I think it&#39;s the dream where I&#39;ve had the most morphing of scenery that I can recall.
Alright, I think some stuff happens before this, but I remember being at an isolated restaurant, somewhere near a forest. I&#39;m with some relatives, and as we&#39;re walking to a table, I notice that one guy sitting at a table is looking at me. I know him from I guess earlier in the dream, and I&#39;m really afraid that he&#39;s spotted me. I walk quickly away, and start hearing this "hip" music around me. The restaurant morphs into this sort of nightclub, but we still get to a table and order food. One of us gets a sort of fish soup, and I order some sort of grilled fish. It takes a while though, so I get up and walk around for a while. Some stuff happens, but I don&#39;t really recall it in detail. However, the setting starts changing once again, until we&#39;re outdoors in a sort of camping area. It&#39;s very, very dark though, but apparently there&#39;s a professional tennis match going on (US Open?). I think we actually watch it for a while, but soon after the players basically vanish, and there was no actual tennis court. There&#39;s a bunch of people I know around me, they slowly began to appear at various points in the dream. Everything keeps getting darker, and we&#39;re all crowding around a table which seems to be the only place where there&#39;s light, and get closer and closer. After a while, there seems to be some creature lurking around us. It comes closer, and we realize it&#39;s a wild boar. We&#39;re not immediately afraid, more like a slow, creeping fear. It starts circling around one of my friends, and he&#39;s a bit nervous but we keep telling ourselves that if we don&#39;t do anything it&#39;s harmless. I&#39;m quietly relieved that it doesn&#39;t seem to be paying attention to me. A little later though, it starts coming to me. I&#39;m gradually more freaked out, and finally it tries to jump on me or something. I leap onto the table, then back to the ground on the other side. No one around makes a sound. The boar starts coming back near me, and I see that sunrise is coming soon. I&#39;m frantically hoping for daytime, as if as soon as the sun is up everything will be over. The boar attacks me again, and this time everything goes black and I pass out in the dream. When I wake up, my friends are around me and tell me I fainted or had a concussion. I vaguely remember being in a large room with a piano.

----------


## Wildman

Fact: School and Dream recall don&#39;t mix well. Anyways, here&#39;s last night&#39;s short dream.

#457:
* Date: September 6th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

The first thing I remember is talking for a long time with my brother, about the soccer player Ronaldinho. After a while, he tells me that he played against him once in a soccer match, and that he fouled him completely. I ask him about it, and he says that he has a video of it if I want to watch. I do, and it&#39;s not like I&#39;m looking at it on a screen, but actually "in" it. My brother, Ronaldinho, and some other people are playing soccer on a tennis court. Ronaldinho is up against a fence, I think with the ball. There&#39;s a teammate near him, and my brother, who&#39;s on the opposing team, walks up to him. He looks over his shoulder, making sure the referee isn&#39;t watching (He&#39;s looking somewhere else for some reason), and slides into Ronaldinho. He falls to the ground, and he and his teammate start yelling at my brother, crying out for a foul to be called, but it isn&#39;t. Shortly after, I think I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Bit of a weird night last night, I&#39;m thinking I had a dream about LDing, but my recall of how it started and what really happened in it is mostly forgotten. Although I&#39;m pretty sure I wasn&#39;t actually aware of being dreaming, I remember thinking in the dream that this is the first time I see things happening in a constant stream, not just a few images that I recall to form one larger story. But now it&#39;s just that.

#458:
*Date: September 7th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

The first I remember is being at home, and I go downstairs to talk to my mom. At some point, I supposedly become lucid. There&#39;s a whole bunch of stuff I do that I wrote down, but it makes no sense to me right now, something involving a television. I end up outside, and instead of my backyard there&#39;s a sort of fence, and a river marking the entrance of a forest. My dad appears as I&#39;m about to fly out, and says something to me. I end up flying over World War II german lines in a sort of valley, and they&#39;re trying to shoot me down. I&#39;m use "cheat codes" to help me out, and I get to the end of their defenses. At this point though, I&#39;m in a plane with some people and we crash to the ground. Slowly after, everything fades out. There&#39;s so much more to this dream, but either I can&#39;t read the stuff I wrote in the middle of the night in horrible handwriting, or it doesn&#39;t trigger any memories.

Besides that, I remember just some moments from another dream. I was swimming, and my brother came up to me to give me a bunch of tips that I didn&#39;t really pay attention to. Someone in the dream, maybe me, ended up joining a gang. At the end of the dream, I remember playing some first person-shooter.

----------


## Wildman

@&&#036;(&#33;*&&#036;(&#33;*&&#036;, had my dream typed and didn&#39;t pay attention and went to another thread without actually posting it... Time to re-type it...

#459:
* Date: September 8th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

(This might be pretty boring at times, be warned)
I&#39;m in a new Star Wars movie, and in front of a large facility with a couple people. We&#39;re standing on this large circle, and if you fall off the edge theres nothing but sky/void. Now a weird thing about this dream is that at times I&#39;m &#39;in&#39; the movie, at others I&#39;m watching it and commenting on it with my brother. Anyways, there&#39;s a high tower in front of us, and a girl is trapped pretty high on it. I remember rescuing her myself earlier in the dream, but this time Bruce Willis, who&#39;s next to me, jumps to it. He starts climbing the ladder, and ends up climbing a huge wall instead of the tower, for some reason. There&#39;s a small room basically sticking out of the wall. He lets go of the ladder, and runs on the side of the wall matrix-style, into the room. My brother and I start saying how fake that looked. Bruce pulls a lever, and that disables a blue shield that was around the tower, but that didn&#39;t really do much. Apparently, that&#39;s enough for the girl to be able to get down by herself. From this point on, I&#39;m always "in" the movie, and I&#39;m a jedi. I walk into the building with two others, and we wander away from each other a little bit in a large room. Red laser walls appear, separating us into three different mini-rooms. A dark jedi appears in each of them. However, I fight each battle one after the other, controlling the people who are with me. I start out with my own fight, crouching down and slashing at the guy&#39;s legs. He quickly goes down. In the next fight, I roll forward on the ground, then two spinning slashes to take the enemy out. In the last one, I&#39;m taking a beating. I realize that when I use a power, I get healed a bit in addition to the normal effect of the power. I use one called "haunt", which is supposed to make my enemy fight worse. A small ball of energy projects forward, and goes through him, and I get healed. Shortly after, I defeat the guy I was fighting.

#460:
* DFF
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m on a bike, and I get to a sort of clearing and it breaks down. There are a few people around, and they stare at me and talk while I try to fix it. From what I can hear, I realize that they think I don&#39;t know how to bike, not understanding that it&#39;s broken. I manage to repair it somehow, but it&#39;s still in pretty bad shape. The pedals are way further forward than they should be, making it almost impossible to do anything. The entire back half of the bike is more like a wagon/elliptical attached to the front by two ropes. I push it back so that the pedals can be in the right position, and it works. I get on, and start going up a hill. A friend&#39;s brother arrives near me, and we get into a race. He&#39;s beating me at first, but I tell myeslf that I&#39;m not going to lose to him. We go off a huge ramp and land in a pool. The cold feels great, because it was really hot before that. I swim quickly and take the lead. When I get to the end of the pool, I go up some stairs, into this HUGE room, which is like a maze of different staircases. Apparently now I&#39;m in a Goblet Of Fire -style contest, and the objective is to get to the top of the room and grab a golden item of some sort. I finally reach it, and I&#39;m informed (somehow) that a girl who&#39;s in the contest has just taken the lead by getting her thing a split second before me. I&#39;m a little pissed, but determined to win in the end. I think I jump off the edge of the floating platform I&#39;m on, to get to the bottom of the room, and the dream fades out.

----------


## Wildman

Alright, so I had a lucid dream last night, but although I remember being very conscious at one point, there are large gaps in my recall, and I lose lucidity at points then sorta get it back.

#461:
* Date: September 9th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
Technique used: MILD
*

I&#39;m not sure if this is part of the same dream, but I think so. I&#39;m on a battlefield, and there are about 30 people/orcs/whatever fighting each other. We&#39;re in a desertlike area, maybe on a cliff. Anyways, I walk forward and fight my way past a few guys. There&#39;s only one enemy left, and I throw my sword at him. He dies, and I grab a bunch of leather armor from the ground and put it on. For some reason, I "load" and redo this fight several times. Eventually though, I climb up a small ledge into a sort of temple. There&#39;s a statue there that comes to life to give me advice, and I try to slash at it with my sword just out of curiosity. A force field protects it, and I go through a cave into a room. For a while, there&#39;s an LOTR-like scene, where I&#39;m Sam and with Frodo as they get attacked by a bunch of goblins or something. The next thing I remember is being in a room, and quickly realizing that I&#39;m dreaming.  There&#39;s a bed in front of me, and someone is sleeping in it. To make sure I&#39;m dreaming and for fun, I slowly levitate above ground. I mess around with that for a little while, and I leave the room. I think I&#39;m in a sort of hospital, and I go through the corridor. <Don&#39;t remember what happens here> I end up outside, and it&#39;s pitch black. I&#39;m in a very large, open area, and there are about 4 buildings in different places, far away from each other. I see a sort of church or something ahead, it has a giant window with beautiful painted glass. I go inside, and see a DC. For a while, I practice changing his/her appearance, by looking away, imagining the person I want to see, then looking back. It works pretty well, although a few times I have to try again.  Here I lose lucidity, and I&#39;m having some problem with an internet error that&#39;s messing up the dream somehow. I end up back outside, in front of a shop, that was to the left of the church. I talk to the shopkeeper for a while, and decide I need to get back to where I was before. He tells me that I should stay here, because there are ghosts outside and they go for anyone who&#39;s out at this time. I think about it for a while, and I think I get back some lucidity.  I ask the guy if he has a flashlight, but he takes too long to respond so I walk out. I tell myself that there&#39;s nothing to fear anyways, because it&#39;s not like I can actually be hurt in a dream. I start walking, and I see absolutely nothing, and it&#39;s getting even darker. However, I think to myself that if I just keep moving, the dream won&#39;t fade out and eventually I&#39;ll be able to see something. Things finally get lighter, and I enter a building, although it wasn&#39;t the place I was looking for.  I lose lucidity for the rest of the dream here. I have a whole bunch of food in my hands, and I bring it to someone in exchange for cookies. <This sentence sounds extremely weird> I then go to a forklift, and try using an "ability" I have (I&#39;m like in a game now, and I have a list of abilities, I think the one I use is just called "fork"), and I pass through the forklift&#39;s... forks... or whatever they&#39;re called. After that, I meet up with someone and my recall is really fuzzy. I think it&#39;s a she, but I&#39;m not positive, and he/she is in a robotic suit (and maybe I am too). Anyways, I accuse her of being a "stickler", which apparently means that she&#39;s supporting some evil political party. She tells me that she&#39;s doing it to find out more about them, and that she will "never be completely loyal to them." We go onto some platform that serves as an elevator, and she asks me what abilities I have, and I tell her. I wake up shortly after.

----------


## Wildman

I had two lucids last night/morning, but unfortunately I forgot the first one in its entirety, waking up in the middle of the night and remembering but falling asleep again before I wrote anything down, and the memory was gone in the morning. The second one however, I remember just the beginning of, because I think I lost lucidity afterwards.

#462:
* Date: September 10th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: MILD
* 

Alright, so I woke up about 45 minutes before the time I usually do, so I decided to try to re-enter my dreams. I think that before I woke up I was having a dream about playing cards with friends, so I tried to focus on that image and imagining myself doing an RC or realizing something was wrong. For a while, maybe ten minutes, I was hovering between sleep and waking, always snapping back to reality as the dream started, only to fall asleep again very quickly and be in almost the same setting. On all the initial attempts, I was always on the bus and playing Texas Hold&#39;em. When I fell asleep for good though, my surroundings were the same, except I was outside of the bus, sort of stuck in the door while the bus was rolling on the highway. Realizing how absurd this was, I became lucid, and freed myself.  Cars were speeding at me, so I proceeded to stopping them by kicking them out of the way or just forward to push them back and/or stop them. I did this for a while, trying to make a complete roadblock so I wouldn&#39;t be annoyed by cars anymore. While I did that, I thought to myself that it&#39;s too bad that I missed the date for the July basic task of the month, because this would&#39;ve worked. However, I soon realize that about 30 seconds after I stop a car, it basically turns to dust and vanishes, making my efforts useless. After trying to make a wall to stop cars out of a truck, I walk off towards a village.  After that, I don&#39;t remember much, I think everything turned sort of medieval and I was talking to this peasant girl, and accidentally walking in on her when she was taking a shower or something.

----------


## Wildman

Last night was pretty weird, had a bunch of dreams recalled because I&#39;m trying to wake up after every dream cycle by setting my intent lately. However, I don&#39;t remember the dreams I wrote notes on as much as I did during the night, except for one, pretty disturbing nightmare which was quite vivid. 

#463:
* Date: September 11th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

As this dream starts out, I&#39;m arriving in front of my grandmother&#39;s house in a large commercial plane, basically landing just outside of the gate. I walk out, and go in with my mom. We stay there for a while, and I think we&#39;re eating lunch but for some reason I&#39;m just standing up and looking around in the corridor. I don&#39;t know what happens, but I end up visiting some more relatives, and it&#39;s time to eat once again. I think that for some reason, I end up being completely alone, and eating a LOT of food.

#464:
* Date: September 11th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*
*This will be confusing.*

Alright, this dream is pretty graphic. Although I have had dreams where people died, this one really felt more horrific than the other ones. It&#39;s pretty short, thankfully I guess.
Just laying out a few basics of this dream: In the beginning I&#39;m more like watching a trailer for a horror movie, I&#39;m not actually in it. I think I&#39;m female at one point (For a short while after I appear inside the movie), but then I&#39;m male again. 
So anyways, I&#39;m either on the computer or watching TV, and suddenly the preview for the movie starts. From the beginning, I&#39;m very, very freaked out by it, muting the sound and closing my eyes, but still taking occasional looks because I want to know the title and think about seeing it in theaters. Although I don&#39;t remember much of the images I actually see, I think I see a man in a mask and hood, and some dead people. I eventually see the title, "House of a thousand (...dead) men." I think that I&#39;m watching all this in a corridor, and someone is in the bathroom nearby. However, I slowly don&#39;t hear anyone around anymore, and eventually "enter" the movie. 
I wake up (in the dream) from a makeshift bed in a room, <This is where I&#39;m female>. There&#39;s a guy next to me who is supposed to be my husband. I look around, and see a man&#39;s corpse next to me, I think killed my a knife slash to the face/neck. I yell out, panicked and ask how he could have done this. I don&#39;t remember his answer, but it&#39;s obvious from his look and manner that he&#39;s gone completely insane. This part is sort of vague, but I&#39;m pretty sure that he ends up killing several people. I don&#39;t actually remember seeing him do it, more like "waking up" several times again to find another cadaver. I&#39;m absolutely terrified, and just wanting it to end. For a while, it seems like I&#39;m back on my computer again, except instead of the regular mouse cursor on the screen, there&#39;s a knife. However, I&#39;m still very much "in" what&#39;s going on, it&#39;s not like I have a body in front of the computer, I&#39;m just looking at myself through the screen. Using the knife cursor, I can actually cut things in that reality, and attempt to do so to... my face... basically in a suicide attempt. Although I see it being slashed up a bit, I don&#39;t feel anything and the cuts almost immediately vanish. <Computer mode ends, I&#39;m now completely inside, in first person view, and male> I decide that I have to try to escape, and I run out of the room. I end up in a narrow, dead-end corridor. There are no doors on either side, just a sort of large metal cage. I walk up to it, and discover hundreds of dead bodies all around me. Horrified, I desperately make for the exit, but an extremely pale man blocks my way. I think he was actual among the bodies, and stood up. He looks really ghastly and scary, and asks me something, along the lines of: "Are you here to kill us, are you like him?" I say no, that I just want to get out of there, and try to push my way forward with my hand. He grabs it, and bites off a chunk of my flesh. After a moment, he looks very angry, and calls me a liar, I think saying that he&#39;s tasted my spirit or something like that and that he knows what side I&#39;m really on.
Soon after, I wake up, very scared. It took me a couple minutes and a trip to the bathroom to get rational again, shake off the fear, and go to sleep again, thinking to myself that the worst I risk is fear if the nightmare continues (it didn&#39;t or at least I don&#39;t remember it), but I can&#39;t actually be hurt. 

#465:
* Date: September 11th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m in a series of contests/minigames with someone I know, and really want to beat him. It starts out with some short, simple computer games and then moves on to other stuff like puzzles. We both "arrive" at the same time to the final thing, where we have to find the correct combination of different colored cubes (there were like 15 of them, and we were shown what the first 4 or so were), Mastermind style. We&#39;re each in a separate sort of forest, and there&#39;s a platform in a clearing where we can enter our guesses for the combination. I see these sort of flowers hidden in different areas, and realize that they&#39;re secret hints. When I pick one up, a nice red path appears in the landscape around me, apparently giving me the fastest route for the final race once the combination is found. I sort of forget about the whole competition, and just start walking around following the path. I go to the other side of a creek, and visit some ruins. There&#39;s someone I have to fight there, but I have to run away for some reason. I go back to the other side of the creek, and into a neighborhood with a couple houses. I feel like I don&#39;t belong there, and I know I&#39;m forgetting a small part of this dream, it might have had something to do with a soccer ball, like I kicked one next to a house so I was forced to get it or something. I just know that for some reason, I had to go up these stairs towards some apartments. As I&#39;m walking up, a latino kid walks out, and I say hello. I&#39;m not sure if he responds, but he quickly goes down the stairs. I turn around and start going down as well. However, I see a lady there, and I think she&#39;s asking for help. I look behind her, and see a very old woman lying on the stairs, collapsed on one of those large gym balls, and I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

After a couple nights of no recall, one dream that was sorta lucid in a few moments.

#466:
* Date: September 15th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*

I&#39;m in a sort of game show with a bunch of people, and we&#39;re trying to get to the end of some sort of obstacle course. I have a third person view for a while, and I see that as I run forward, I avoid all of these different "traps" while the person behind me gets hit by them (old bananas falling from a bucket and other weird stuff). We end up in those sort of large room, that&#39;s essentially empty except for a few holes in the walls where water spurts out from. A girl I know goes up to one, and puts her head in it. She says something like: "I only like water in an emergency." Around this point, I become somewhat lucid.  The ceiling of the room has disappeared, and I look around me. There&#39;s a large hill over the doorway I came from, and I see some houses. I see one in particular, and focus on it, telling myself to remember what it looks like as a sort of test. I can still sort of picture it, it was sort of orange and had 2 floors. After a while, there are a whole bunch of people I know in the room. It&#39;s really hot, so I go under some water.  After that, things start getting sorta bizarre. At times it&#39;s like I&#39;m entering text commands in the dream, to do different things. The room starts filling up with water, and there&#39;s a waterfall exit at the other end of the room. I get everyone together, and we go near it. I type "play", and we end up on a small island. There&#39;s a strange sort of boat in the water, and our objective is to get to another, larger island. However, we always do something wrong and we have to restart from the room. To do this, I just type "install". After a couple times, I end up alone in the room. By now, there are sharks swimming in the water. Still sort of aware that I&#39;m dreaming, I convince myself to just swim past them and I do, and get back to the island. A whole bunch of stuff happens, having to do with me ordering supplies or accessories from somewhere. I think for one moment I&#39;m lucid again, and I realize that everything is getting dark. I look behind me at the sun, and realize that there is actually a second sun to my left. However, they&#39;re setting and not making much light. I look to the to the left, and make a sort of circle with my two hands, and look through it directly at the sun. I focus, and slowly move my vision to the right, moving the sun at the same time until it&#39;s in front of me. However, it suddenly becomes really bright, and sort of blinds me. Things go dark, and I get some sort of message saying: "No more accessories, you lose."

----------


## Wildman

Weird night, had a short lucid dream, and a few other dreams, some involving lucidity.

#467:
* Date: September 16th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m in this weird room, with japanese-style architecture. I stay there for a while, and I&#39;m not sure what I do. Eventually, two people, one man one woman, come and start taunting me. I run after them, and end up outside. I seem to be in a small compound, with a few buildings in it. I go between two of them, until I&#39;m near the entrance. I see the two people there, and they fly away before my eyes. Realizing that&#39;s impossible, I quickly do the nose plug RC. However, it doesn&#39;t work. I try several times, but still can&#39;t breathe through my nose. I don&#39;t just brush it off though, and refuse to admit that I&#39;m not dreaming.  The RC finally works, and the two have disappeared. I fly through a window of a building into an attic, where I see my grandparents. Here I don&#39;t remember what I do, but I think it had to do with fighting something that was coming out of / hiding in a closet. I end up back outside, and start walking back to the room I started in. However, this time the distance is much longer, and there&#39;s a large storage depot on the way. I realize that one of my eyes is closed, and this is hard to explain, but when I try to open it, it feels as if I&#39;m waking up. I try several times, but when I feel I&#39;m too close to losing the dream I stop. Once I get to where I was going, I make a DC appear and  ::hump::  against my better judgment. 


#468:

*
Date: September 16th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes* 

This one is weird, confusing, and recall is fuzzy, so bear with me if you&#39;re going to be reading it.
I&#39;m in a house, and there&#39;s been some sort of a kidnapping, and I guess I&#39;m there to help find the missing child. Apparently, there&#39;s been these sort of clues left, or at least a sequence of puzzles that must be completed to find out where the child is. For most of the dream, I&#39;m at a keyboard, and I have to type the right sequence of keys to form a phrase of about 4 (meaningless) words. Every time I type the right key, it flashes blue or something, and that letter is added to the phrase. When I get one wrong, it starts all over again. The fragment I remember is: "HooRs O___" or something like that. I think the third word was just "of". After a while, I get really far in the phrase, but screw up. My mom, who&#39;s nearby, gets a bit angry and tells me that it can&#39;t be that hard. I tell her impatiently that it&#39;s not as easy as she thinks, because first of all it&#39;s not a conventional keyboard. I proceed to reciting the keys and pointing to the positions where they should be on a normal qwerty keyboard. I think I get most of the order right, although I do make some noticeable mistakes and invert &#39;g&#39; and &#39;j&#39;. Eventually, I go into another room, and see a man sitting down at a table, maybe my dad. I vaguely remember a thought or discussion about someone being hypnotized or insane.

#469:
* 
Date: September 16th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

I walk out of some sort of diner/shop, and apparently I&#39;m somewhat lucid. [color] I start flying, but quickly turn back and think to myself that I never remember to just sit down and think/focus on my surroundings for a moment, so I land and do so. I remember hearing some birds, and smelling mimosa, but the dream quickly faded out. [/color]


Besides those, I think I had a "fake" lucid, but I don&#39;t really recall it in detail. I also had another dream involving these nasty, large spiders all around me with like 60 legs each.

----------


## Wildman

Fragments:
-Had one dream involving an experiment or something with 1 million people. I ended up in a car, and was blocked by a concrete wall. I got out, grabbed a book out of some tall grass, and brought it back to someone.
-It&#39;s night time, and I&#39;m in my room for a while, and my brother and I are trying to capture some ghost/spirit/demon/something, and I am FREAKED out. I end up going to his room and staying there while he listens to music and we wait.

----------


## Wildman

Bad recall and illegible notes lately, but here&#39;s the dream I remember from last night.

* #468:
Date: September 20th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I know something happens before this, but I don&#39;t know what. Anyways, I&#39;m on a beach, running away from a nazi officer who&#39;s trying to shoot me. I get behind a rock wall, and there&#39;s another refugee there. He tells me to quickly hide in a small hole nearby, and to not make any noise. I take out a gun, and tell him to walk out in front of the officer. I lead the guy at gunpoint, supposedly to make the officer think I&#39;m not an enemy. However, I quickly aim at him, and shoot him. The man thanks me, and I see a really strong nazi general in the water, and I try to shoot him. However, the bullets are going really slow, and moving through the air kind of like I fired them with a slingshot rather than a gun. My first two bullets miss, and the third just ricochets off his body. After a while, the guy who was with me disappears, and the general and someone I know come up to me, and we just end up trying to make rocks ricochet off the water. They get like 6-7 bounces each time, but I always screw up. I suck at it in real life, too.

----------


## Wildman

#469:
* Date: September 21st, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
* 

I&#39;m a sort of agent on a mission, and the first moment I remember is being on a boat. I&#39;m in third person for a while, and I&#39;m like lying down in a sort of small compartment built into the wall, and there&#39;s some TNT nearby that I think I planted. I&#39;m trying to do something with it though, but I need a sort of access code. There&#39;s like this calendar with five pages close by, and each page has a bunch of number codes associated to different words. I can&#39;t figure out what I&#39;m looking for though, so I decide to ditch the ship before I blow myself up. I somehow end up on another boat, and this time I think I&#39;m in the cargo hold. However, there are lots of fighter planes that are coming to destroy the ship, so I have to hurry. I&#39;m not sure what I have to do here, but I quickly start hearing the planes. The ship begins falling apart, and I run and escape on a sort of raft. I remembered this part clearly this morning, but now it&#39;s pretty blurry. I end up on an island, and I think has it has these dark crystals on it. A sort of ogre-like creature appears in front of me, and basically says it&#39;s going to kick my ass. It turns into a woman with a sword (I have one too, don&#39;t know where I got it), and we start fighting. The fight drags on, with no one clearly winning, and every once in a while a random, aggressive monster appears out of nowhere to attack me. Eventually, we get into a sword clash, like the thing where the two swords are locked together and its a powerstruggle to who can push more. However, it&#39;s sort of weird because it&#39;s like I slow down time, and instead of pushing, I keep pulling my sword back and then pretty much slashing against her weapon. I win the clash, and eventually I think I defeat her.

----------


## Wildman

Wish I could remember more from this one...

#470:
* Date: September 22nd, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*

I&#39;m with my brother, and the overall mood is sort of creepy and eerie. We&#39;re investigating some sort of plague that&#39;s starting to appear, and we&#39;re pretty sure the source of evil is this one house. We decide to go there. I can&#39;t remember exactly what time of day it was, but I think around sunset. Anyways, we lurk around the house, but we&#39;re soon spotted by a bunch of people. We realize the plague has spread to everyone but us, turning them into zombies or something similar. We run as fast as we can, away from the town. We end up travelling with a third companion, not sure if it was a person or a pet. We walk through this desertlike area for days and nights that pass by like seconds. We set up camp one night in front of a fire, and just sit for a while rather than sleeping, I think because we&#39;re nervous and fearful that we&#39;ll get overwhelmed while we&#39;re out. After that, I don&#39;t remember much, I think I see a shadow pass by, and we hide behind some bushes as horsemen gallop past us.

----------


## Wildman

#471:
* Date: September 26th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

This was pretty much a &#39;fake&#39; lucid dream, I basically was outside my school and just started floating around, not really with anything particular in mind. I didn&#39;t actually "get" that I was dreaming, and feeling kinda confused. Maybe I was sort of struggling with the idea, but it never really came to me. Eventually though, I try to stare at something and it feels like everything&#39;s suddenly fading out and I&#39;m waking up. I try to relax, and everything seems to go back to normal. However, quickly after, I wake up in another dream, in my room. There are some people there though, and I talk to them. I say that I just had a lucid dream, but that I had a weird problem where if I tried to actually focus and look at something, I would almost wake up.

#472:
* Date: September 26th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

Don&#39;t remember much from this one. Basically, my eyes are hurting so I go up to a sink and remove my contact lenses. However, I keep unfolding them somehow to make two sort of sheets the size of a piece of paper, and I notice that there&#39;s spots of shit on them. I guess I clean it up.

----------


## Wildman

Ugh... recall still sucking. Had a pretty long dream two nights ago, but it&#39;s a bit too gruesome to write down, at least I had a decent length dream recalled last nighht, here it is.

#473:
* Date: September 30th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*

I&#39;m in an eerie town, with my mom who&#39;s blind in this dream, a person I know, and some other guy. There&#39;s a thick mist everywhere. The town seems deserted, and we&#39;re looking for a special book.We see a small house, and head towards it. We walk onto the porch, and my mom goes to one side and just stands near a window for a while, I&#39;m not sure doing what. We eventually go in, and it&#39;s actually a very cramped room. There&#39;s a bed, a desk, and two small bookshelves, one of which has like 4 or 5 huge tomes in it. Something is lighting the room, I think a lantern. There&#39;s a small, dirty bathroom that has no door and I need to take a leak. I think about it but I don&#39;t. We walk out eventually, and my way out I see this sort of notice for paying rent. It&#39;s basically a sheet of paper, with a small column for writing prices or something on each side. In the middle of it is written LOL in large letters. When we get outside, my mom has disappeared. It&#39;s daytime now, and for a few moments we see everything clearly and vividly, but a new, denser fog rises. We&#39;re trying to head for a bookstore, but we can barely see in front of us. We have to stay close just to not lose each other. I look to my left, and suddenly I see a whole bunch of ghostly people walking along a trail, and then the mist thickens so I can&#39;t see them. I tell the two people with me to wait there, and I try to remember which way I go so I can make it back. I walk straight forward in the direction where I saw the ghosts. Things start to clear up, and I see a long trail winding into the mountains up ahead, and dozens of ghosts walking along it <Note: The trail seems slightly familiar at this point, either earlier in the dream or in another dream I think I walked on it>. There&#39;s a fence and a grassy hill in between me and the trail. Suddenly, I see what looks like Zinedine Zidane in the crowd, and kicking some soccer balls. I start making my way forward, trying to get a ball. However, there are a few other people, one of which is like a younger version of Zidane, who are getting most of them and playing with them. I go past them and to the hill. A ball whizzes past me, and I run to get it. However, as I&#39;m about to get it, I&#39;m sure that it&#39;s going to vanish as soon as I touch it. It doesn&#39;t though, to my surprise, and I practice with it for a while. Zidane arrives suddenly, and gives me a couple tips and I ask him some questions. A friend of mine appears, and he comments as well. Eventually, he disappears, and another French soccer player arrives. I tell him that he&#39;s pretty good, and that he did well to win the championship (Once again, either earlier in the dream or in a dream just before, I dreamt about France winning a soccer championship against Italy (wasn&#39;t the World Cup), although I don&#39;t remember any details). Zidane looks at him, and eventually they both vanish.

Besides that, I had this one weird dream that I don&#39;t really remember anything from except like two moments. The first one, I&#39;m in a sort of forest with some hunters, and we have to pass through this giant laser beam. Eventually, some people with guns arrive to kill us, but we fight back and eventually their leader, who&#39;s name started with R, agrees to join us. The second moment, I was in a sort of prison camp, with 4 other people. We tried to escape, by climbing up this weird hole in the ceiling, but I had to pull up a guy using just my foot and every time I tried it cramped severely, kinda strange.

----------


## Wildman

#474:
* October 1st, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*

Pretty interesting dream, too bad I don&#39;t remember it completely. Basically, the ocntext of the dream is that a fascist regime has been set up wherever I am, I think it&#39;s just one huge city. I&#39;m slowly working with people who are close to me to form a resistance to it, and notably an old friend is one of the leaders. I remember being in a mansion at some point, and the rebels have been collecting proof to show the government&#39;s atrocities or whatever. However, they don&#39;t have enough. A person I know explains to me that there are, however, a bunch of secret areas in the mansion that have evidence that can help us. No one has been able to find them, so everyone&#39;s just stuck looking around for sometihng they missed. It&#39;s pretty dark and eerie, and I go up a ladder into a room. I see a staircase, and as I&#39;m about to go up, I decide to look in a small, dark niche under it. I grab a flashlight, and reluctantly approach it, expecting something to jump out at my at any moment like in a horror movie. I finally see a videotape, and a small tape recorder complete with audio tape. I don&#39;t listen to any of them, but I hand them to someone and apparently they&#39;re going to be very useful. We end up in a huge staircase, leading up to a library, and I&#39;m there with two people. One is a soccer player, the other is a friend&#39;s brother. We discuss something like our next meeting and what we have to do while we&#39;re separated, and then we split up. I end up going inside a bathroom to take a leak, but as I walk in the ground is sort of slanted and there&#39;s a lot of piss all over the floor. I&#39;m pretty disgusted, but I have to go and this is the only place there is. I do, having to walk barefoot in urine, but even when I&#39;m done I still need to go. I shake it off, and eventually leave. The next thing I remember is being on AIM with my old friend (the one who was one of the leaders), and he suddenly starts telling me a whole bunch of stuff about how much progress this government is bringing us. I&#39;m shocked, and start asking him what&#39;s wrong with him, why he&#39;s suddenly supporting what he&#39;s been fighting this entire time. He gives me some excuse, and I realize that they&#39;ve gotten to him and "persuaded" him. At some point, I end up in an RTS game style view, above the city with my friend. I grab something, and set up this sort of large tower. I tell him: "This is one of the many destructive inventions they&#39;ve made." Suddenly, the tower starts shooting out a huge wave of lasers, annihilating all the animals and people outside the city walls. Eventually, I&#39;m back at my computer, and I start getting IMs from two other people, obviously working for the government. They start threatening me and saying a whole bunch of stuff. My heart starts beating faster and faster, wondering if I&#39;m being monitored and they know where I am. It&#39;s beating so loudly that I can hear it loudly, and suddenly one of the guys types something like: "And now your heart&#39;s beating extremely fast isn&#39;t it? You can even hear it." I&#39;m shocked, and I try to think of how they could know that. I think to myself that it can&#39;t be possible that they&#39;re surveying me that closely, that it was a guess and that they&#39;re experts in psychology, which is why they were sent. And that&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

#475:
* Date: October 2nd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m at school, and standing around near the lost & found. However, the whole areas been changed to somewhere where people can brush their teeth. I find that sorta weird, and I do a reality check. I don&#39;t really think about it though, and don&#39;t realize anything. Aahh&#33;&#33; Someone I know starts talking to me, and I tell her that brushing your teeth right now seems sorta strange. Everyone around me is at a sink and doing it though, so I give it a try. She offers me her toothbrush, but I don&#39;t really wanna use it since she just did. Instead, I pick up one of the "public" toothbrushes (although that would probably be worse) and start brushing, and think that maybe I should start doing this more often. Eventually, I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Aghh.. Dryish spell lately, horrible recall and no lucids. And I had just finished typing what dreams I had last night and accidentally closed this window... Here it goes again I guess.

#476:
* Date: October 7th, 2006
Length: 5 minutes
*

I&#39;m in the past, about 50-70 years back (I&#39;m conscoius of this in the dream). For a while, I&#39;m sort of confused on what I should do. I decide to set up a restaurant. I have a whole bunch of cash for some reason, so I buy a large one-story building. I&#39;m planning to focus mainly on sushi, and I start setting everything up. I&#39;m eventually done (time passes very quickly in this dream) and ready to start serving customers. However, little or no people come, even after a long time. Eventually, my dad appears and he decides to help me out. He tells me that it was a horrible choice to put the tables inside, explaining that no one would want to eat indoors. He helps reorganize everything so that everyone can be outside. Soon after, customers start flooding in. I start thinking about adding more modern ("futuristic") touches to the restaurant, like combos/menus that people can order. One night, there&#39;s this man on the loose who&#39;s doing something bad, I&#39;m not sure exactly what (Might&#39;ve even been killing people). I see im on a nearby rooftop, and hope that he doesn&#39;t come into the restaurant and destroy everything, but I don&#39;t remember what happens.

#477:
* Date: October 7th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m with a bunch of friends, on a path in a mini park/forest near a city street. We&#39;re on a small hill, and we see a couple people. They come up to us, and give us a bunch of drugs, although I don&#39;t think anyone asked for them. The only type that I remember are these weird sort of red tubes with powder in them (They&#39;re identical to the detonators seen in Die Hard, I watched that movie that day). They walk away, and I&#39;m left with my friends. I want to get rid of the drugs immediately, not wanting to either use them or be seen with them. At some point in the dream, a few friends try some, and they&#39;re a bit "off" for the rest of the dream. We end up in a house which I can&#39;t recognize as similar to any one I&#39;ve seen. We&#39;re developping some elaborate plan to get rid of the drugs. We&#39;ve picked a specific street where they have to be disposed of, known for its druggies. I&#39;m supposed to disguise myself, head there, drop a paper bag with the drugs into a garbage can, and get away. I end up going to the bathroom, and I&#39;m going to flush the drugs down the toilet, but for some reason I don&#39;t. I think someone (my mom?) knocks at the door and I go talk with her. We end up going to the place where we started, and that&#39;s it.

----------


## Wildman

Ahh... Had an LD two nights ago at last  :smiley: . Was a little weird/blurry, but interesting nonetheless.

#478:
* Date: October 8th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: Dream re-entry (?)
*

Not sure if this happened just before the dream or if it was a separate dream, but I remember trying to get free tickets to an amusement park with a friend, by entering a contest where you had to write an essay on something. At some point, I&#39;m walking out of the building and I see Elliott Smith, and he starts running out. I follow him, and here I think I wake up, if only for just a few seconds. Semi-aware, I try to focus on lucid dreaming, realizing that I&#39;m moving in and out of sleep. I fall back asleep, and this is where I&#39;m in doubt. Seemingly though, I&#39;m in the same place that I was at the end of the other dream, just a little further ahead in the street. I see a friend of mine, and I still had a thought of dreaming lingering in my head. Soon enough, I become lucid-ish.  For a while, I walk around, and I see a hill up ahead. After that, there&#39;s a long grass plain and a large, circular conservatory. I head towards it, and end up at this sort of weird dam (But there&#39;s no water to be seen). I can&#39;t explain really how it looks, it&#39;s basically a trench that has pipes above it on the right side. A bunch of people are there, notably a friend and a guy who starts talking to me philosophically for a while. I ask him what&#39;s the deal, if he&#39;s supposed to be part of my subconscious or something, and he says no. My friend comes up to me and starts talking, and I try to focus on staying lucid. I have a bottle of water in my hand, and I try to focus on water pouring out of it to get as vivid an image as possible. I spray some on my friend, and then make the water vanish as soon as it comes out of the bottle, which looks pretty weird because you see it emptying but nothing comes out. After that, I decide to do a matrix-esque test of my belief that I&#39;m dreaming. If you&#39;ve seen the Matrix (first one), think of the roof jump. That&#39;s basically what I was trying to do, except across the wide trench. I try several times, but although I feel confident, I fall in. Eventually, I start losing lucidity, and extra obstacles appear between me and the other side of the trench, notably a very high fence and a pipe. Basically, since I start out indoors now, I have to jump above the fence and fit into the about 2 foot high space between the top of the fence and the ceiling. Needless to say, I failed, especially since I wasn&#39;t very lucid and didn&#39;t try to make it easier in any way. At the end, I try to stretch my body so that it&#39;s flatter and can pass through the small space, and it feels pretty cool, but I don&#39;t remember what happens specifically.  One of the last things I do recall is a comment from the philosophical guy, saying that this dream has followed the exact plotline of the opera Carmen.  ....Ooookay?

----------


## Wildman

#479:
* Date: October 9th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in outer space, on a large capital ship. Apparently, most of the crew was gone to go attack something, but I was left there to defend it from possible invasion. There&#39;s one guy who looks like Vegeta from DBZ, and he&#39;s a lot more powerful than me. He&#39;s trying to take over the ship, but he doesn&#39;t know I&#39;m on it. He arrives in a small ship, and gets out into the hangar. I&#39;m on a platform above him, and watch him. He goes down towards a door, and I realize (my vision shifts) that there&#39;s another guy behind that door, who&#39;s on my side. He start shooting at the invader, and he fortifies his position so that he can&#39;t be attacked easily. Vegeta gets hurt, but he&#39;s still very strong. I decide to sneak up on him, and I have a sort of railgun. He turns around, and I shoot him. He dies, but I know that he&#39;s going to revive soon and come back, so I start preparing.

----------


## Wildman

#478:
* Date: October 13th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I start out as another guy in a sort of large room of a fancy house, with a chandelier hanging above, and stairs on the right and left sides of me. I&#39;m surrounded by orcs or similar creatures, and they&#39;re all starting to advance and attack me. I&#39;m weaponless, so I&#39;m sure I&#39;m going to die. Suddenly though, a giant flying fork bursts out of nowhere, and my view goes to just a general one that follows the action. The fork bashes the orcs away from the guy, and tries to get them away long enough for the guy to get on it. He does eventually, and I walk in as myself with a sword. The fork is apparently under my control, and I use it and my sword to fight off the orcs. They&#39;re afraid of me though, and whenever I get near them and say the word "Briton" or "British" (can&#39;t remember which precisely), they just stop attacking me in fear. I go up the stairs, and they all just stand in the middle of the room. I get to a few people one after the other, one of them who&#39;s a girl who attracts my attention in the dream. After I talk to them, green orbs appear above their heads, meaning that they&#39;re ready to leave this place. I go down another set of stairs, to another room where there&#39;s about three people. One of them is this old lord who used to be a pirate. At some point in the dream, I enter a treasure room. I look around, and see a sort of broken statue of a pirate ship in the middle of it. I go to the wall in front of me, and it opens up to reveal treasure of some sort. I don&#39;t take it though, and go back up. Everyone agrees to leave the house because of the danger, except the ex-pirate. I have a long chat with him, and he ends up saying that I&#39;m obviously not a pirate, having missed the secret stash in the treasure room, that was opened by pressing a small button engraved in the wall. Yarrrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## Wildman

Ah, some pretty good recall last night finally. A lot of it is fragments, but there&#39;s a bunch of them.

#479:
* Date: October 14th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

During this whole dream, there was a song playing over and over that I had listened to the day before. Anyways, I wake up in my room to my mom coming in, and she tells me that I have to go to the dentist or the doctor or something. A weird song starts playing over the other one, basically narrating what is happening and what is going to happen. I&#39;m thinking that this is fishy, and that I never remember scheduling any appointment. My mom starts talking about two injections I have to do, either in a precise vein or in my ass. I&#39;m not sure if they&#39;re injecting something or taking blood to create a vaccine. My mom said id better take the ass injection although it might be a bit annoying, because the one in the vein will hurt a lot and is more dangerous. I agree, but I&#39;m totally freaked out. At some point in the dream, someone is trying to reassure me. At one point, I&#39;m not really "anywhere" but I&#39;m just listening to the song and seeing a few images. At this point there&#39;s no more talk of an injection but an operation on my teeth, and I remember these two lines (more or less) from the song:
_And oh no, he soon realized with great disgust
His face had already been cut to shreds
(Disgust and cut were supposed to be the rhymes, in the dream I felt sure everything rhymed perfectly)
_
I see a vague image of me in a chair and all bloody in the face. The last thing I remember is looking at someone I know. He was listening to music, and the volume of songs kept changing. He was messing around with it, and I tohught to myself that he "couldn&#39;t handle" the volume change or something, as if it required a special skill of some sort.


#480:
* Date: October 14th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I wrote down the beginning of this dream in notes but don&#39;t really remember it. Basically I was playing a computer game, and a whole bunch of weird stuff started happening, and my teammate got pissed when he died. After that, I get off the computer and I appear in front of two large doors of a house, with my dad. We have a large battering ram that we have to push, it&#39;s about the size of one of the doors. We break it down, and there are thousands of beetles on the ground. Apparently, we&#39;re trying to capture the house and they&#39;re here to stop us. We start pushing the ram forward, squishing hundreds of beetles every time, leaving only a slight, transparent and greenish trail behind us. The house only really has one room, and eventually there are no more beetles. Hurrah.

#481: 
* Date: October 14th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m a lot older, and I&#39;m in training with a sort of master, I don&#39;t know what I&#39;m learning though. I got to my master&#39;s house, and knock. After a while, I knock again. Still no response. I open the door and call for him, but still nothing. I walk in, and in a small recording room I see him with headphones on. I see what&#39;s supposed to be my son in another room. He nods at me to go see him, and I do. The room is open to the outside, and he&#39;s swimming in this sort of river. There are precise zones in the water for different currents, and they are marked by white lines on the water. I tell him not to go past the first one or he&#39;ll be taken away by the current and die, but he tells me he knows that. That&#39;s about all I remember.

#482: Rip Van Winkle&#33;
* Date: October 14th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m at my grandparents&#39;, and it&#39;s ten years or so in the future. Apparently I vanished off the face of the earth 10 years ago and now I&#39;m back. I see my grandmother first, and she looks aged, but not that bad. After that, I start seeing everyone, parents, friends, etc. They&#39;re all pretty happy to see me, but they don&#39;t completely recognize me, at least at first. I walk around for a while, and there&#39;s some hint of a lucid dream, like dreaming about LDs or something, but it&#39;s really fuzzy. I just walk around and fly a bit for a while. At some point, I think I wake up (or at least dream that I wake up), and go back to sleep focusing on LDs, but the dream kinda just continues without real lucidity.

----------


## Wildman

A short, strange dream that I remember from last night:

#483:
* Date: October 16th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m on Newgrounds.com, and apparently there&#39;s this sort of thing going on where everyone is taking old, cool flash games and adding things to them. I try one of them, I think the description was something like: "What if one person was actually an alien sent to invade the Earth? Nah, that would never happen&#33;" Also, I remember something like: "What would happen if someone went insane for a day?" For a while, I play / I am a normal person, just walking around a house and eating stuff or something. Eventually though, I morph into an alien who can shoot lightning bolts, and I start destroying everything around me. Some people are after me, and I pass by this door that has a special, high-tech lock on it. I think they&#39;re trying to trap me, but I don&#39;t remember anything specific afterwards.

Besides that, I had a two second dream flash when I was falling asleep on the couch this afternoon. Basically, I was eating at the table with my family, and suddenly a man comes up to the glass panel door, with a smile on his face. I remember what he looks like clearly, he had orange hair, lots of pimples. The instant I see him and the way he&#39;s looking at us, I know for certain that he&#39;s here to take us at gunpoint to get money. I&#39;m really, really, extremely scared and wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Don&#39;t really remember anything from last night except like a fragment.
First one I&#39;m at school, walking through a corridor with a teacher next to me. I&#39;m supposedly doing reality checks, but I don&#39;t really recall actually doing them, just adding one to the count of reality checks for the day in my head (went from 9 to 11 as I crossed the corridor), but never having the slightest hint of lucidity.
There was this other dream where I was in a large arcade gaming place, and I can "feel" the memory of the dream but I just can&#39;t remember it.

----------


## Wildman

#484:
* Date: October 20th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

Very short, but it&#39;s still an LD. I don&#39;t remember exactly if anything happens before, but I&#39;m instantly lucid. [color=blue] Basically, I start doing something I had thought about earlier in the day to "test" myself on how conscious I am and see if I can remember things, by trying to name the soccer players on different clubs. I can get about 3 for the couple clubs I think about, which is decent I guess because it&#39;s not like I&#39;m a big fan of any of them and watch their matches all the time. After that, the only thing I really did was grab this sort of jello-like cube, transform/shrink it the way I wanted, then ate it. It wasn&#39;t bad.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of recall last night, but a lot of it is just parts of a dream, I can feel the general idea of the dream but not remember more than a scene or two for each.

#485:
* Date: October 21st, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m at this sort of factory, imprisoned there with a bunch of other people. I know that we went through this whole complicated scheme to escape, but I only remember the end part of the dream. We&#39;re almost out, and in a large truck, being chased by Dwight D. Eisenhower who&#39;s in a large vehicle with the other villains. For some reason, I feel that Eisenhower isn&#39;t really all that bad, just caught between the real enemies. We have this sort of tank on the truck, it&#39;s kinda glued to it somehow, and I can control and fire the cannon. I start shooting it at the vehicle chasing us and the people shooting at us, while trying not to hurt Eisenhower with the explosions. A long chase ensues, and I&#39;m not sure how it ends.

#486:
* Date: October 21st, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m having a party at my house, and I invite a bunch of people to come. They slowly start arriving, and we all start to cluster in my room. It was supposed to be an awesome party and I had a bunch of stuff planned out that we could do, but for some reason we all just kinda sit there on my bed, some people going near the TV or the computer but not really doing much. I wrote down something about "Red paper walls" on my notes, but it&#39;s not ringing any bells. More people keep arriving, but I don&#39;t remember that we do anything special.

#487:
* Date: October 21st, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Came close to an LD in this one, too bad I didn&#39;t, but this may be a sign I&#39;m not focusing enough when I do an RC, although I thought I was. Anyways, I&#39;m on the roof of a skyscraper, and I&#39;m wondering whether or not I&#39;m dreaming. For a long time I debate it in my mind, and try nose plug RCs but they don&#39;t seem to work. I&#39;m thinking that I&#39;ll know if I jump off, but I&#39;m also saying to myself that it would be a very, very stupid thing to do just to see if I&#39;m dreaming, since I&#39;m dead if I&#39;m not. I don&#39;t know what happens, but I decide to jump anyways, and I do. I fall about two stories down, and somehow land in the building. Gravity was lowered in the jump because I altered it at one point in the dream, using a command like in the game Half-Life. I think to myself that I&#39;m so lucky that I had thought of doing that before (although it had been for another reason), and that it saved my life. I&#39;m now sure that I&#39;m not dreaming. I walk around in a corridor for a while, and suddenly I realize the building&#39;s being taken over by terrorists, Die Hard style scenario. A mercenary in a mask approaches me, and tries to shoot me. I take cover, and shoot back with a rifle I have. At this point, I wonder once again if I&#39;m not dreaming, because everything seems way too far-fetched, but I don&#39;t actually realize it. I run away, and hear the mercenaries gathering around the room I&#39;m hiding in to come kill me. No more recall after that, I&#39;ll never know if I died hard or not.

I also had one dream where I was playing a soccer match with a few people I know but mainly older, better players. I don&#39;t really know how it went though, but I remember we were having trouble.

----------


## Wildman

Two fragments: 
First one: I&#39;m at school, and I stay in it 15 minutes late for some reason, I think I was talking to someone. I run out of the school when I&#39;m done, and see that I&#39;ve missed the bus. In the street though, my mom drives up in a car and my dad comes out of the passenger seat. I also wrote something about birds, but I don&#39;t know what happens with them.
Second one: I&#39;m on a basketball court, with a couple friends. We&#39;re playing soccer though, and I kick the ball very hard. It goes flying above a tall fence, and out of our reach. I feel kinda guilty, and after that the only thing I remember is all of us being disgusted because the ground nearby is covered in barf.

----------


## Wildman

So I woke up with a lot of recall this morning, but didn&#39;t write it down and basically forgot most of it. 

I remember a very short dream in which I think I was lucid. Two things happened, but I only recall one. I went up to a book, to see if I could read it, and remember a precise line from it. I opened it, and I could read it crystal clear. Basically, it was a sort of list of different words associated with certain letters. The one part I remember is the word table with the letter T in front of it.

I also had a dream where I was in France or something, but it was pretty weird. I was on a sort of floating palace, and there were many different stairs and pathways. I was with a lot of other people, and we were basically racing to find a way out.

----------


## Wildman

#488:
* Date: October 28th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in France once again, with my mom in a large hotel. We&#39;re kinda lost for a while, going from room to room. Some are deserted, or there is almost no lighting, others there are some people but it feels like we shouldn&#39;t be there. We&#39;re looking for somewhere to eat, and see a few places we can go but decide not to. We go up and down different stairs, and eventually we see some more stairs going down. We use them, and end up in a large room where everything is like twice as big as it should be, but it&#39;s a restaurant. The tables and chairs are huge, and it seems like there&#39;s a banquet for each customer. My mom tells me that we&#39;ll eat here, since she wants me to taste really good french cuisine, even if it&#39;s expensive. We take our seats, and start ordering stuff. I didn&#39;t get to eat anything though, Damn&#33;

----------


## Wildman

#489:
* Date: October 29th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m on a small plane with about 30 people. I&#39;m not sure where we&#39;re coming from, but we&#39;re going to land soon. The landing starts, but while it&#39;s happening I hear some snippets of conversation from some guys behind me, talking about weapons and bombs or similar stuff. For a while, I don&#39;t really think about it. We somehow land on a very small airstrip, just the size of the plane, near a medium-sized building. Once I get out of the plane, though, I immediately think to myself that those guys are planning an attack that&#39;s going to happen in a few minutes. I go into the building, and go up to about the third floor. Around this point, things start happening, I think I hear gunshots. I don&#39;t remember exactly what happens chronologically, but I recall running through a large room with many stairs and lots of people, I think this was when I was going up to the third floor to take cover/hide. Anyways, I eventually end up back in the large room, but now it&#39;s deserted. Two or three terrorists spot me, and a really weird lucid (or not so?) dream ensued. It was really kinda strange though, and I don&#39;t remember much from it, so I won&#39;t write anything about it. Too weird to explain or to even want to.

----------


## Wildman

Kinda weird (and quite boring to read) dream last night, but here &#39;tis.

#490:
* Date: October 30th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m both in and playing Warcraft 3 (there were a couple new units created by my mind though) with two other allies, and it&#39;s basically a fate-of the-world-is-in-our-hands type situation, so losing is not an option. However, it seems like we&#39;re getting pretty pummeled. Basically, I think there&#39;s just been a large battle, so most of our armies are gone. However, we feel like we&#39;re doomed unless we try to at least weaken the enemy base. My allies say we don&#39;t have anything left to fight with though, but I say something like: "Hell yes we do&#33;" and make a small army out of units who were sitting around or gathering resources. I go out and lead them, and we start attacking. For a whole while, we do well. However, I see the huge enemy base, and decide that we have to charge it now before they can rebuild, keeping in mind that I only have to destroy certain buildings to win. However, we get massacred. Most of the army dies, and I run back to my base. I see one of the new units, and think to myself that it has the most useless ability ever, although I don&#39;t remember what it is. 


And I realized that I kinda just stopped fully writing down the dreams I took notes about while I was in France for a month, so occasionally I&#39;ll put some if I remember to, like now.

#491: 
* DFF
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m on this weird floating place, it&#39;s just kinda like a huge floor with white all around that you can&#39;t fall off from. There are about a hundred or more people running around/away from me. I&#39;m basically a kind of superhero, and I can dash in a direction very fast. I can pass through people, and when I do the person vanishes. So I&#39;m basically chasing the people in the room, doing various slides and tricks to get to them, notably one of my friends who keeps evading me. I end up in a city somehow, very depressed/angry about something, maybe how I look (green skin). I punch taxis out of my way with ease, and try to find a place to be alone. The last thing I really remember is my mom coming up to me, crying, and talking to me.

----------


## Wildman

#492:
* Date: October 31st, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

It&#39;s night time, and I&#39;m with my mom in a car, driving through a city. We&#39;re trying to get somewhere, so we want to get out of the city as quickly as possible and back onto the highway. For a while, we drive on the street and everything is fine. However, we see up ahead that something is going on, and we start hearing more and more people. I think there are a couple barricades, but we keep driving. Suddenly, a sort of panic starts to break loose. Shots start being fired in all directions, and I yell out asking what&#39;s going on. Someone says that the "repressionists" are revolting. I tell my mom to keep driving and go faster, in an attempt to get out of the city before it&#39;s too late. The car starts getting hit by bullets, and I think at some point I take the wheel. Eventually, I end up outside of the car, with my mom having disappeared. I get into a building, at the second or third floor. I think there a couple of people there. People in weird outfits and bandanas over their faces arrives, and start shooting people with their AKs. I take cover, and manage to get one of their guns from a dead guy. I start shooting at them, and one takes out a bomb. I go towards him and fire. He gets shot, but I fall into a hole in the ground, into the floor under me. The bomb falls with me. The only exit to the outside is sealed by a keycode lock, and the bomb is about to explode. I think to myself that the guy I killed has the codes to open the door, but I can&#39;t reach his body, which is still on the upper floor. I don&#39;t remember what happened after that, but odds are I got blown to bits.

And I&#39;m kinda pissed at myself for remembering another dream all day in my head and forgetting it an hour ago   ::doh::

----------


## Wildman

#493: 
* Date: November 1st, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

So this was kind of a weird dream. Basically, the entire dream consisted of me looking at (on the internet maybe?, although I wasn&#39;t in front of a screen or anything it had the interface of a website) different items of evidence in the story of the Amityville horror (newer version of the movie, not the real story). I look over the guy&#39;s diary, and see how with each day he gets more and more angry and messed up. I look at a couple pictures, and then a transcript of a conversation between the guy and a priest. Everything the priest says is written in italic and smaller letters. The one part of it I remember is simply the answer: "Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...." to one of the priest&#39;s questions. When I woke up in the middle of the night, right after that dream, I realized there was a "mistake" in my dream. The &#39;grrrr&#39; was supposed to be what the guy said, not the priest, but it was written in italic.


#494:
* Date: November 1st, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
* 

This was really kinda strange. Basically, I was in a forest/national park with a couple of people, and we&#39;re suddenly surrounded by bears. They aren&#39;t moving, but they&#39;re in our way to advance on the trail. We have to move very slowly, as far away from them as possible. Since there are so many, we often have to move in between two of them. I&#39;m the last one to go, and I think I pass through successfully once, but then I end up where I started again. This time, I&#39;m really nervous. I walk on a log, and there&#39;s one spot where I&#39;m really close to two bears. I move past quickly, but one is already disturbed and starts heading towards me. I reach some stairs that go down, then back up. The rest of the people are already at the top, and are telling me to run as fast as I can. I do, but as I&#39;m going up I fall off the stairs and to the side. The bear has disappeared, and I realize that there&#39;s a small, dark room inside the stairs, accessible through a small hole on the left side of the stairs. I go inside, and light comes on. After that, the dream gets kinda chaotic. Basically, I see a mannequin of what&#39;s supposed to be a Final Fantasy VIII character named Mae. After that, the whole dream revolves around discovering the secret of this character, but I don&#39;t remember any particular scenes. The only thing I recall is a voice or something telling me that the secret has to do with Mae exploding to become a bunch of flowers. 

#495:
* Date: November 1st, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I really don&#39;t remember much from this one. Basically, I was working for some evil company, and my job was to keep customers inside the building long enough (2-3 days) for whatever we&#39;re doing to them (taking their souls or something)  to be complete. For a while, I stay in a room and try to keep the people distracted, hours passing by in a few seconds. However, there ends up being a problem and I have to go to the upper floor to talk to the boss. I get there, and I&#39;m pretty nervous. Everything looks very fancy and rich, and in the middle of the corridor is a huge sort of steel barricade made of two large cylinders that serves a security door. I knock on it, and it eventually opens. The boss is a she, and she looks really hot. She&#39;s not wearing much, so she says she&#39;s going to go change. She comes back, and we start talking about whatever.

----------


## Wildman

Had an interesting night last night, woke up consistently through the night after about 2 hours each time, without any prior intent. It did help me recall a bunch of stuff, but a lot of it has been forgotten even though I wrote some notes on it :/

...And uh oh, I just realized what I posted last night hasn&#39;t showed up. So I&#39;ll add that in too.

#496:
* Date: November 6th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
* 
Basically I&#39;m just spectating throughout this whole dream. I&#39;m in front of a cabin, in the middle of nowhere. There&#39;s a machine that&#39;s making snowflakes fall around me, and the ground is already coated in snow. Basically, a huge fight goes on at the entrance of the cabin between Batman and Venom. I don&#39;t remember it in detail, just a bunch of flashes and crashes.

#497:
* Date: November 5th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m playing an old school computer adventure game (Scumm VM engine style), and I think the basic objective is to solve a murder. The character I&#39;m playing as is this weird sort of blob/slime thing shaped vaguely like a man, and it just kinda floats around the screen. I go through different rooms and try to solve a bunch of puzzles, but most of the time I&#39;m stumped, and think to myself that this is really a hard game. The last thing I remember doing is talking to a pirate with my character.

#498:
* Date: November 5th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m in a very dimly-lit house, which is supposed to be my home although it looks nothing like it. I wander around for a while, and see my mom. We start discussing whether we should try out some new board game or watch Survivor. We decide to start with the board game and then get to the TV.

#499:
* Date: November 6th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Wish I could remember more from this, because I know this is only a brief chunk. I&#39;m not actually anyone in this part of the dream, just watching a scene. Basically there&#39;s this mustached guy who looks like he came from a Wild West movie, sitting at a bar with a couple of people. He&#39;s talking about someone named Davian (subconscious got that name from Mission Impossible 3 which I watched not long ago, and the story might be based off Dorian Gray which I read recently). Basically, he&#39;s saying that he shouldn&#39;t have integrated Davian into his group, because they&#39;re so corrupt and into crime. Apparently, being with them turned him completely twisted and crazy, and now he&#39;s on the loose wreaking havoc. The guy says that he wishes he had just killed Davian. 
This wasn&#39;t the central part of the dream, but all I wrote down is that in the dream I was asking my brother to help me with something.

#500:
* Date: November 6th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m very pissed off at my brother and mom, so I take the car and drive off into the mountains. I end up stopped at the edge of a ravine. It&#39;s sort of hard to explain how it looks, but behind me is also the edge of a cliff. The car is very unstable, and a simple shift in weight can determine whether or not I tip into the ravine. For a while, I just stay there, but eventually roll the car back in fear. However, I go a bit too fast and very nearly fall from the cliff. However, since I&#39;m this close, I realize that it isn&#39;t actually a cliff, and that there&#39;s much more land and vegetation extending out of the edge. Finally, I think to myself that maybe I should go back to see my family, and shortly after my mom finds me. I&#39;m still unsure whether or not to stay, and the last thing I wrote down is something about a plane.

There&#39;s two other dreams, but I don&#39;t remember them at all.

----------


## Wildman

#501:
* Date: November 7th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m indoors in a big open room, with one or two people I know, and apparently we&#39;re trying to act out a play. I&#39;m not sure if there&#39;s an actual audience or not, but we&#39;re making fun of a whole bunch of people in the play, people who are supposed to be watching it. We go over a scene for a long time making a couple changes. <Not sure where this next passage in hte dream is located, or it&#39;s part of another dream> Eventually, I walk away and end up at the grand opening of this hotdog place. It&#39;s basically a giant, inflatable sort of tower (three floors high) that you have to climb up to get to the place where you eat. I&#39;m in front of it, a friend is to the left, and another guy is on the right. We&#39;re each in front of a spot where we can start climbing from. I think to myself that I haven&#39;t eaten a hotdog in so long, so I have to get up there as fast as possible. We all start climbing, but I&#39;m struggling. They get up to the first floor, and then I realize that they each used nets that were hanging from ledges. I see mine, and use it to climb up.  On the second floor I have some more trouble, but I don&#39;t remember ever getting to the top. 
At another point, I&#39;m near some windows and I see a private jet landing near a dirt road right next to the building I&#39;m in. I realize it&#39;s Jeff Corwin, and kinda joke about it to the people nearby. I end up outside in this sort of park that seems completely isolated and natural. There are a bunch of animals all around, and a few people scattered about. I think at some point Jeff appears and starts explaining something about a dear, but I can&#39;t recall it precisely. Anyways, my mom moves towards this sort of large insect nest that&#39;s popping out of the ground, telling me I have to see this at least once in my life. She reaches her hand in, and pulls out a large egg. It shatters, and a very large, ugly beetle comes out, and more start leaving the nest. I&#39;m disgusted, and move away quickly.

----------


## Wildman

#502:
* Date: November 10th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

This was a pretty weird one, and it&#39;s going to be hard to explain. Basically, I&#39;m looking at some sort of game on the internet (I don&#39;t actually see my computer though, as usual). The game is related to lucid dreaming and has about 7-10 levels. Every time I want to start a level, I have to make a new folder on my computer. Inside the folder automatically appear 3-4 files, one of which is always a text file initially named "empty character". The name you give one of the files apparently determines what type of scenario the game generates. The only "level" I remember doing though is near the end of the dream. I appear at my granparents&#39; house, and there&#39;s a little kid there. Two guys go to him, and they&#39;re trying to take something from him. I leave the first guy alone, but after standing there a few moments I go up to the second guy, an enormously fat man. I tell him to back off, and a fight starts. We&#39;re struggling to wrestle each other down, and just as I feel that I&#39;m about to fall under his weight I push him back onto a table easily. I end up bouncing on his stomach like a trampoline in an attempt to keep him down. Eventually, I&#39;m back on my computer, and wondering when the game actually gets to the part where you become lucid. I think about lucidity for quite a while (and had at different points in the dream) but it never clicks that I&#39;m dreaming. I check the webpage again, and see that at level 3 the character you play as becomes lucid or whatever. I make a bunch of new folders, and realize that there are only a few specific names that correspond to the real levels of the game. Other names will just make a generic scenario. I&#39;m confused about this, because I don&#39;t see any possible way of figuring out the names to use. Eventually, I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Still no lucids lately, apparently waking up at 3:30 AM with pink floyd music coming full blast into my room wasn&#39;t weird enough to be a dream (Long story.... RCed like crazy though to make sure). Anyways, here&#39;s the dream from last night.

#503:
* Date: November 14th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m an agent or something part of a special team, and apparently I&#39;m on a mission. I&#39;m in a taxi, and tell the driver to drive me to some store quickly, because a shootout is about to take place there. The instant he arrives, shots are fired. I get down behind the cab for cover, and lie flat on the ground until the people firing have no more ammo, since I have no weapon myself. For a while, everything is quiet and then I see my brother, about 15 feet away from me. He tells me he has something for me, and it looks like some food. However, a guy with a gun sees me, and takes the bag as my brother throws it to me. He says he knows there&#39;s a gun concealed in there, so he takes a bite out of the food to see if it&#39;s hidden in there. However, after he&#39;s eaten a bit of it, his just falls off. I think to myself: "Not again..." (The head falling off thing is from a movie I saw not long ago, and that&#39;s what I was thinking about at that point). I tell my brother that it was a smart move to not actually hide a gun but to poison the food. I grab the dead guy&#39;s gun, and go in the store. At this point, I have 3-4 people with me, and they&#39;re my team. One of them is my friend, and another might have been my mom. We go through many aisles, and I don&#39;t remember things so clearly here. The store starts flooding until it&#39;s completely underwater, but we manage to take an elevator up before. We&#39;re looking for evidence in a murder case, but we aren&#39;t finding any. The last thing I remember in the dream is being desperate for some sort of proof, and ending up underwater with my team. We suddenly get caught in a metallic box, and it&#39;s slowly closing on us to crush/kill us. However, as this is happening, I spot a small coin and grab it, it&#39;s some of the evidence we&#39;ve been looking for. After about 7 seconds, the box reopens and we&#39;re fine.

----------


## Wildman

#504:
* Date: November 15th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m over at a modified version of my grandparents&#39; house in France with my family, and they&#39;re replaying the &#39;98 world cup final on television. We decide to watch it, but we&#39;re taking a while to actually sit down, with each of us going around into different rooms to do stuff. After a while, I go into the kitchen. The house is like split in half in the dream, so you have to go outside to get to other side of it. I notice that someone I don&#39;t recognize is there, and it seems like he&#39;s searching through every room. I&#39;m a bit freaked out, and point it out to everyone. They say he&#39;s been there for a while, looking for some sort of paper, but they&#39;re not sure what&#39;s going on and haven&#39;t wanted/dared to go near him. I go into another room with my brother, and talk to him about it. He asks me if I want to see the guy from closer up, and I say yes. We go out near a small pool, and we get a clear view of him. Suddenly, I realize that it&#39;s my dad. I think to myself that he&#39;s gone insane, and I feel pretty sad. For a while I just stand around. After that, I don&#39;t remember exactly what happens, but in the end we realize that he was searching the house for a good reason and that he hadn&#39;t lost his mind. 

And this dream from the other day (it&#39;s boring)

#505:
* Date: November 13th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m playing Age of Empires 2 with a partner, and we have some really strange strategy. I don&#39;t remember exactly how it works, but we&#39;re basically attacking with some low-tech units, hoping to catch the enemy by surprise. It works, and we win the game in about 5 minutes. At the end, I think to myself that that&#39;s like the fastest game I&#39;ve ever played. The game gives me a ranking based on my own previous performances, and I get the rank of "Deceiver". I think to myself that that&#39;s kinda weird and doesn&#39;t sound too great. I don&#39;t remember anything after that, except something having to do with the cathedral of Rheims.

----------


## Wildman

At last, a lucid dream  ::D: . Last night was pretty confusing though. I recalled a lot of dreams, but it&#39;s hard to tell which ones are part of the same dream and which ones are separate. Anyways, here&#39;s the chaos of fragments and other stuff.

#506:
* Date: November 16th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

It&#39;s kinda hard to describe my point of view in this dream. I basically alternate between watching a flash movie on my computer and a movie on TV, although I don&#39;t see the outside of the screen in either of the cases. On both the TV and computer, the thing I&#39;m watching is related to the Saw movies. However, although the characters are the same, what happens is different. I think on one of the screens I&#39;m watching Saw 3, and on the other a commentary on the movies. For a while, I just watch the movie, until it changes to Saw 2. I see Amanda in a pit, chained to the ground by her shoulder I think. At some point in the dream, I see her get pierced by a bunch of spikes, and other stuff happens to her. However, after that, it flashes back to the beginning, where she&#39;s just lying in the pit. I see a closeup of her shoulder, and there&#39;s a sort of hole in her flesh where she can free herself if she passes the hook through it. She does so, and the commentator says something like: The whole thing wasn&#39;t about punishing her for what she&#39;s done, but about masochism. There was some complicated story that I felt I understood at that point. The main idea is that she willingly trapped herself there, when it had seemed someone else had put her there.

#507:
* Date: November 16th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m taking a 4 hour test, (which I&#39;m taking tomorrow in real life), with a bunch of friends. I don&#39;t remember much about what I actually did on it, but two "hours" pass, and I fall asleep in the dream. 
<Now I&#39;m not sure if this next part is part of this dream or not, but I think so>
I&#39;m flying above water, and after a little while I conveniently realize that I&#39;m dreaming.  For a while, I feel very focused / in control of myself, more so than in my previous LDs. I eventually land, and do the lucid task of asking some DCs if I&#39;m dreaming (I got one "not really" and one "You might be"). After that, there starts being a large crowd of people and my dream fades out quickly as I kiss a nearby girl. 


I "wake up" in the test room, but apparently time froze so I haven&#39;t lost any time on the test. I talk to a bunch of my friends about what happened and say it was awesome, especially since it all happened in an instant.

Besides that, I had one dream where I was playing the game Black & White, and trying to lure some people onto a trap I set on a cliff to toss them into the ocean.   ::evil::  
I also had another dream that might&#39;ve been a fake LD, but I don&#39;t recall anything precise from it.

----------


## Wildman

Well, didn&#39;t sleep much last night so no recall, but I did realize there was another dream from the night before I remembered but didn&#39;t write down. It&#39;s short, but here &#39;tis.

#508:
* Date: November 16th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in a classroom at my school, except now it&#39;s a catholic school and the teacher is talking to us about religion. He goes on for a while, and then I start arguing with him trying to prove him wrong. He ends up giving one response to a question of mine that leaves me puzzled, and wondering if I&#39;m right after all. However, shortly after, I see the flaw in what he said and start debating again. It just kinda drags on until the end of the dream.

----------


## Wildman

#509:
* Date: November 18th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in a Ben & Jerry&#39;s store, getting some ice cream. A couple friends are there, and we&#39;re all at the counter. I&#39;m looking at a board that has all the different flavors on it, and trying to decide on one. I realize that I don&#39;t have enough money or something, and think I should&#39;ve brought a coupon for a free cone I have. After a while, the old cashier says he has to go for a couple minutes, and asks for one of my friends to take over. He gets behind the counter, and starts preparing ice creams. He tries to do everything the same way the guy did, which was really strange: He took a large bowl, put a lot of mint leaves and herbs in it until about halfway, then added the actual ice cream along with a couple ingredients. Besides that, I don&#39;t remember much, although I know the dream continued for a while, I think with me going out into the street and running after someone.

----------


## Wildman

#510:

* Date: November 19th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in my house, with two other people, a guy and a girl, and everything&#39;s really dark. Basically, traps have been set up in the house to kill us one after another. The first thing I remember is being in my parents&#39; room, and we can barely see anything. I think the room is divided into a sort of grid, and suddenly a bunch of people appear, but it&#39;s dead silent. For some reason, none of us can speak, and temporarily one of us is blind, the other crippled, the other mute. Everyone&#39;s trying to figure out what&#39;s going on and supposedly the killer is among us, but we can&#39;t see much. Suddenly, I see a guy on the ground, and I think to myself that he&#39;s the one we&#39;re looking for. However, a few moments later, he dies from poison or something and I realize he was framed. At this point, the room is back to "normal", and we&#39;re just us 3 again. We start talking about what the next trap might be. We talk for a while, and eventually I walk away for a moment, out of the room. Suddenly, I look back and realize there&#39;s a fire inside the room and the two others are screaming. I run back in, and they&#39;re trapped against a wall by a bed and some furniture. Instead of climbing over it, they&#39;re trying to cut a passage through with a knife or something. I consider saving myself because there might be another trap, but I run up to them. I throw the matress off the bed and push it back a bit, and tell them to walk on and over it. THey do, and we run out of the room. The girl thinks she&#39;s safe, but the other guy and I start sprinting out of the house, and yelling for her to come with us, thinking that the house is going to explode because the same thing supposedly happened earlier in the dream. I sprint as fast  as I can, out into the street. Suddenly, I hear a robotic voice counting down from 5 to 0, and I try to get across the street before the time is up. When it hits 0, I dive forward and the house kinda explodes, but it&#39;s not actually that big. A bunch of fire blasts through the windows, but it doesn&#39;t go very far, so in the dream I&#39;m kinda surprised/"disappointed". 
I don&#39;t know why, but I think this next part is part of the same dream:
I&#39;m playing Super Smash Brothers or something like it, playing as some weird blue character. Basically he/she has two special things: The first one makes the character have glowing blue hands for a second or two, and if it hits an enemy during that time the enemy just shrinks and dies after a couple seconds. The other ability like changes the camera view to a gun which can shoot out lasers. For a while, I sort of struggle to win rounds, but eventually realize the character is really good. Each level, there&#39;s one extra enemy character and I get to 4v1. After a long fight, I win on the verge of death and I&#39;m pretty happy. I see my brother, and challenge him, telling him I&#39;ve found an awesome character to play as.

----------


## Wildman

Basically no recall last night, wish I would&#39;ve had some though, because the only thing I remember is having a bunch of dreams (or one long one) having to do with being on a beach. Basically, in the dream I thought to myself that every dream I have happens on that beach (which is incorrect) and that I could become lucid thanks to that. I don&#39;t remember any specifics though.

----------


## Wildman

Two fragments, although I think they&#39;re part of the same dream:
I&#39;m in a store, and looking at some stuff on a shelf. There&#39;s a bunch of different things, notably video games scattered about and some dolls or something for children. As I&#39;m looking about for the video games, I end up standing there for a long time searching the shelf. The people around think I&#39;m gonna buy a bunch of kid&#39;s toys for myself, and one guy in a suit comes up to me from outside, and asks me if I want to get in his taxi/limo and drive to the docks with him. It&#39;s not exactly an innocent proposal, so I say no and eventually I think I just leave the store.
Another fragment of a dream about lucid dreaming, but not actually lucid. Basically, all I remember is being in this small world, where there a couple buildings but I can&#39;t go too high or too far away from them or I hit an invisible boundary. I sort of think about lucidity, and also tell myself that this is pretty awesome that I can just fly around, but I&#39;m not really that conscious that I&#39;m dreaming, I just kinda accept that all I can do is fly around and stay within the limits of the area I&#39;m in.

----------


## Wildman

Weird night last night, blurry recall doesn&#39;t help for an already confusing dream(s).


#511:
* Date: November 24th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m skateboarding (although at some points, it&#39;s as if I&#39;m rollerblading) in a park with a couple friends, and not doing very well since I&#39;ve never skateboarded. I do a jump at one point, and I thought it was pretty good, but a friend behind me tells me that I wasn&#39;t leaning either forward or backwards so it kinda sucked or at least looked weird. I think about it for a while, and we get to a halfpipe. There are a few people I know watching, and I go on it. I get launched up into the air, and sort of unintentionally do a slow front flip with my board. I think to myself as it&#39;s happening that I&#39;m going to land head down and hurt/kill myself, but I manage to land it perfectly and everyone&#39;s surprised/impressed. After that, everything&#39;s a mess. The dream basically turns into a fake (I think) lucid dream, where I keep fading out and "re-entering" (not really) the dream and becoming "lucid" again. I don&#39;t remember anything precise about it, except ending up in my school and trying to change the scenery. 

Also had a dream where I found out my mom was dead, but I was quietly shocked because I was expecting something even worse to happen very soon in the dream. Don&#39;t recall details though.

----------


## Wildman

#512:
* Date: November 25th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Hard to remember most of this dream (an AIM screen name triggered the memory&#33 :wink2:  but here goes. It&#39;s night time, and I&#39;m standing around a parking lot. Someone I&#39;ve talked to by internet but never seen comes up to me. Everything is strangely greenish, like it&#39;s faintly glowing, mainly the guy&#39;s eyes. I ask him about it, telling him I thought he had blue eyes. He tells me they&#39;re kinda blue and green, and I agree although at this point they just look light blue. I walk off with him, and realize my house is right ahead, but avoid it and go to some McDonalds. Instead of going inside though, we go along the side-alley until we reach a high fence. We consider climbing it, but eventually decide it&#39;s a bit high. Some guy/guard tells us we have to leave, and tells the other people who were hanging around they have to go too. We sort of take our time, so he starts getting a bit angry. We leave, and end up in a sort of bus. After that, a couple things happen but I don&#39;t recall them very well.

----------


## Wildman

#513:
* Date: November 27th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Fuzzy recall, but here&#39;s what I remember. I&#39;m in a large city, and for a while I just walk around. Eventually, I see two black kids (orphans? not sure) and they&#39;re just kinda wandering around, lost. Apparently, this is a pretty dangerous side of town, so I decide to help them get back to where they live. They come with me, but I just keep kinda going in the same direction, with no specific location in mind. After some blocks, I end up at a sort of open party/carnival in the street, and for some reason it&#39;s seeming more and more urgent that I help the kids get back quickly. I think what happens is that I ask around for someone&#39;s cellphone to call 911, and then make a speech to the people asking me to lend me a phone just for a few seconds. Eventually, I&#39;m just standing around in the crowd and I see a fireman who I think of as a 911 operative more than an actual fireman (hard to explain what I mean by this), and ask him if he can help out the kids by calling for more people. I think he agrees, and uses a walkie-talkie to contact some others, but I don&#39;t remember what happens afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

#514:
* Date: November 28th, 2006
Length: 1 minute
*

Very short dream, basically I&#39;m just reading a thread on here about typing speed. It&#39;s a really extensive thing about dozens of typing styles my mind came up with, although I don&#39;t really remember any of them. Near the end, it talks about unorthodox styles like typing with only one finger per hand, saying that although they aren&#39;t very frequent, they can yield decent to fast typing speeds if they&#39;re practiced enough. After that, I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

#515:
* Date: December 2nd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in a sort of rollerblading video game with two or three people I know. I&#39;m in a large, nice looking city near the ocean, and for a while I just go around town. One of the guys is watching me, and I do a jump over a ramp. Another one arrives, and tells us that he was just in Canada and that it was pretty awesome. I feel like checking it out, so I ask him how he got there. He basically tells me to go into the ocean, so I start heading for the beach. Although not all of them are near me, I can hear the people I&#39;m with arguing about some insignia on a statue that they keep changing. Two of them want it to say "Jeff" or something like that, but the other one isn&#39;t happy about it, so apparently he&#39;s being trying to screw it up. As I leave, they tell me to check out the statue on my way to the beach and see what it says. When I get there, it&#39;s a statue of a general on a horse, and the insignia is blank. I tell them so from a distance, and I&#39;m not sure how they react. There&#39;s more to this dream and other dreams, but I forgot them :/

----------


## Wildman

Sorta strange dreams last night, the recall is incomplete, but here they are:

#516:
* Date: December 3rd, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m on some sort of mission with a couple people, some of them characters in the movie Mindhunters (I don&#39;t know why, but that movie has kept coming up in my dreams in one way or another lately, it&#39;s strange because I just saw it once and although I liked it I don&#39;t think I was that impacted by it), and basically my teammates are dying one after the other. I remember at some point being in a sort of jeep, with 3-4 other people. At one moment, my view shifts to a view of a black guy, with a crashed/burning vehicle on the side of the road. I think he was bleeding, and maybe hanging from a cliff, but at least I&#39;m sure he was going to die in a few minutes one way or another. I think to myself that time is running out before everyone gets killed, me included. At the end, I end up in a room, confronting a woman named Justin (no mistake, I actually know why she was called that) as the murderer. I don&#39;t remember specifics, but I know there was something that happened with a helicopter crash.

#517:
* Date: December 3rd, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m with a whole bunch of other people my age, about 20 of them, and we&#39;re all going to (or forced to go to, don&#39;t remember for sure) a sort of hypnotherapy center. When we get there, everything is sorta weird and we&#39;re all put in a room. We wait there for a long time, and the dream gets kinda wacky and off subject. There&#39;s a very large bed on one side of the room, and every once in a while a fat woman comes in to check on us. Whenever she does, the people who are with me quickly toss 3 TV remotes to me, and I hide them under one of the "tiles" the bed cushion is made of, I&#39;m not sure exactly why. After that, we end up in a room with about 15-20 computers. Basically, a special video is being made for each person to put them into a trance or whatever and improve them. The videos are being shown one after another, I think with each person&#39;s parents being present, and I&#39;m feeling kinda weird/freaked out about this whole thing, especially wondering what it&#39;s gonna be like when my turn comes up. However, I don&#39;t think it ever does, and we just end up working on the computers on our own video. I don&#39;t think we&#39;re actually doing anything though, just clicking random stuff. At several points in the dream, one guy is already on or has to use the computer I&#39;m on to do his video, and we kinda get into arguments, frustrated that we have to share a computer. That&#39;s basically all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

#518:
* Date: December 7th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Bit of a strange dream, mainly because of lots of setting changes. I start out along this very long path, lounging a river, in PE running with the rest of my class. We&#39;re pretty scattered, and for some reason I&#39;m carrying my (heavy) backpack on one shoulder, and another bag on the other, so I&#39;m pretty weighed down and slow. A friend of mine isn&#39;t feeling too great, so he slows down and we&#39;re going at about the same pace. Somehow, I lose one of the bags I&#39;m carrying and it falls into the river. I think to myself that I have to get it back, but you can&#39;t go directly down to the river: you have to get to the end of the path, then there is a small road which allows to go down. Otherwise, you would have to jump down (Which really wouldn&#39;t have been a problem in real life, the drop was really small but for some reason I never thought of doing it). Now able to carry my backpack on both shoulders, I start making a sprint for the end of the path before the bag can drift too far away. When I get there, though, I&#39;ve lost all sight of the bag and don&#39;t really head back to the place I lost it. The area around me kinda turns into a classroom, and I go up and start talking to the PE teacher (I think about history homework though). I not exactly sure about the details of what happens, but there&#39;s a misunderstanding between us and he starts acting like kind of an asshole about it, so we argue and get sort of pissed, I think it was over some paper. The scenery once again morphs, and I&#39;m in somebody&#39;s office with two people. For a while, I think I talk to them, but eventually the idea of lucidity comes to my mind. I basically start doing something I had read in  this thread (a worthwhile read) the night before. I get down on my knees, but rather than thinking about the fact that everything around me is generated by my mind, I instead think to myself that I have to explain the purpose of war or something like that. For a while, I just stay there thinking. Eventually, I think I wake up (still inside a dream) , or at least everything goes dark and think to myself that I missed an LD, but that there was nothing I could do to stop from waking up (I had some bizarre explanation that I don&#39;t recall anymore). I think there was one more thing that happened in the dream, (The setting changing to Vietnam??, scribbled something like that on my notes) but it&#39;s gone from my memory now.

----------


## Wildman

#519:
* Date: December 8th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m at school, and we&#39;re in a room with a bunch of ping pong tables set up. They all look very worn and scratched, but I think to myself that they&#39;re still good enough to play on. I&#39;m feeling really confident that I can beat my friends at it pretty easily, and I challenge one of them. Everything goes kinda slowly, and I lose the first two points, although through bad luck. In both of them, the net was a problem. I don&#39;t remember exactly, but I think in the first point my ball bounced back off the top of the net, and in the second the opponents ball hit the top of it, and went just over it onto my side with like no power so I couldn&#39;t reach it in time. I&#39;m sorta pissed, but think to myself that I will still win. I don&#39;t remember if I do, though.

----------


## Wildman

#520:
* Date: December 10th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

Don&#39;t recall much from this, although I did when I woke up at 3 AM and then went to sleep again. I&#39;m basically in this really dark place, on a lightly fortified platform lit by 4 torches, one in each corner. I&#39;m with a friend who has a sword, and my point of view is like the one in the game Daggerfall for most of the dream. Basically, we&#39;re defending against waves of monsters, although I&#39;m not sure why they&#39;re attacking. The torches slowly lose their light over time, so we have to walk up to them whenever possible to make them bright again. We just fight for a long time, and some item drops. I can read the "description", and it says that basically when I use it (10 charges), my friend and I will constantly be healed and have access to special equipment so we will never die. I never really use it though, because I wake up a little while after and yeah, I play too many video games.

Besides that, I had two other dreams. One I was basically freaked out about this big flying spider thing in my room, and I was trying to figure out what it was. Eventually, it disappeared and later on in the dream I saw it again.
The other dream involved me driving a car and crashing into the one in front of me, but I don&#39;t remember details.

----------


## Wildman

Had a pretty good LD last night (From an actual consciousness perspective), although I slept a lot afterwards since it happened and I woke up at like 2 AM, so I&#39;ve unfortunately forgotten a chunk of it. 

#521:
* Date: December 13th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m at the front door of my house, and it&#39;s the late afternoon. I walk out the door, and immediately as I walk  into the street I start thinking to myself that I&#39;m dreaming.  I follow the steps from the thread I linked 3 posts ago, getting down on my knees and focusing, etc. As soon as I try to listen for sounds of birds, I start hearing them although they weren&#39;t there before. I focus on my hands and other things for a while, and eventually get up. Pretty soon, a couple of people I know walk towards me and start playing soccer. I decide to join in to see how it&#39;ll go, but realize that the dream is "rigging" it in my favor, making the ball bounce oddly or just ignore gravity at times so that it comes directly to me. Eventually, I stop. <Part where I forgot what happened>. I end up near a beach, and see a couple more people, but the others I played soccer with are still around. At this point, I&#39;ve already started losing lucidity. I go up to a girl and kiss her, and then, after a while, the people around me start crowding around me and pushing me towards the beach. At this point, basically all lucidity&#39;s gone.  They throw me into the water, and every time I go under everything turns black, and I have a split-second thought that this is how the dream&#39;s gonna end. I try to resurface, and for a second they let me come back up. They start talking almost nonsense about how I have to do a certain signal every time I want to breathe. They proceed to dunking another person in the water, and as he slaps the surface of the water they bring him back up. They say some other weird thing to him about how he has to hit the water 9 (? not sure about the number) times to resurface because he&#39;s the 9th person out of the 11 of us. They also mention something about each number being attributed to a nationality, telling the guy that right now he&#39;s italian. Weird and confusing, yeah...

----------


## Wildman

#522:
* Date: December 15th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Can only remember some scattered scenes from this one, so here they are. The first thing I recall is being at my school, with a few people I know standing in some corner where there&#39;s apparently a McDonalds. They&#39;re all going to eat there, and I have a gigantic craving for some chicken nuggets, but I&#39;m debating with myself whether or not I should eat some because I&#39;m afraid of getting E Coli or something like that at the time. After that, the next thing I remember is being chased about the school by someone. I manage to escape to a balcony of some sort, and just fly out. I land in another place in the school, where some of my friends are eating. I don&#39;t remember exactly what happens, but I remember having a long discussion/argument with some of them.

Besides that, I had another dream where I was in an FF12 style point of view, but I don&#39;t have much recall from it. Basically we were just running from a small army that was chasing us, through these sorta sandy caves/tunnels. Eventually, it just became an all out panic and every ran for their lives, some falling and getting killed, others making it out.

----------


## Wildman

#523:
* Date: December 18th, 2006
Length: 4 minutes
*

Now this was kind of a strange dream(s?). I&#39;m not sure if it is just one dream, or if the whole night was a sequence of related dreams. I remember thinking at some point (Although I don&#39;t know when, whether during a brief awakening or in the actual dream) that everything was linked and that each dream was part of a bigger theme/story. I basically have recall in snippets (or separate dreams). The general theme/setting is inside this huge mansion. Everything&#39;s sorta gloomy, and I&#39;m always with someone, although I&#39;m not sure who, apparently a friend. We&#39;re basically going through different rooms, meeting people and we have to decide whether or not they&#39;ve become evil/possessed/whatever. The first person we meet is my french teacher, who says a whole bunch of weird stuff. Later on the dream, when we think about it, we realize that he was giving us important advice on what to do and that he wanted to help us, although in the moment we&#39;re a bit freaked out. The second fragment I remember is being in a room with a hot chick. As she leaves, the guy that&#39;s with me goes back towards her and gives her a kiss. Shortly after, he collapses and dies, poisoned. The last thing I remember is being on this sort of pad on the side of a cliff, and with a couple of people around me. One of them challenges me to a fight, but I don&#39;t want to fight him although I am very confident that I can beat him easily. He starts attacking me and I just kinda stand there avoiding attacks for a bit. Now this is very hard and weird to explain, but for a while it&#39;s sorta like I&#39;m using Microsoft Word to control some of my actions. Eventually, I start attacking him. It was all pretty cool, with quick blocks and hits, and I beat the guy after a while.

----------


## Wildman

#524:
* Date: December 19th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m on my computer, and I download some sort of soccer game. As soon as I launch it though, I&#39;m actually in it, and decide to play the goalkeeper. We&#39;re on a grass field with no spectators, just a bunch of players. I don&#39;t remember being able to see the other side&#39;s goal, I don&#39;t know if they even had one. I&#39;m sort of pumped up, but things don&#39;t go well at all. The opposing side always comes up and shoots, and I never stop the ball from going on. Each time I get more and more frustrated/angry at myself. Every time the ball gets shot, I dive the right way and everything but it&#39;s always slightly out of reach. It ends up being 4-0, and I feel like it&#39;s all my fault although the defense is pretty much non-existant. The dream was still pretty fun, though.

#525:
* Date: December 19th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m with a bunch of people, and we decide to go somewhere, might&#39;ve been the park. We go our separate ways, and I end up with this asian-looking girl who&#39;s supposed to fly me there (she can fly, literally.) I&#39;m pretty much clinging on to her for dear life as she speeds through the air, although we&#39;re pretty much hovering over the ground. I feel like I&#39;m about to fall off, but she grabs me so that I don&#39;t. When we get there, we&#39;re like half inside a room, half outside. There&#39;s a dad and his kid playing soccer not far off, and they accidentally kick the ball towards me. I juggle one bounce, and then kick it back, and after that I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

So last night (or more like this morning) was kinda strange, had two dreams where I either was lucid or came close to being for a few seconds, and I recall some other stuff but it&#39;s hard to separate the different dreams.

#526:
* Date: December 20th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m outside in a different version of my neighborhood, and after a little while of walking, I realize that I&#39;m naked. I don&#39;t make a huge deal about it, but I don&#39;t exactly wanna go wandering about like this either, so I start heading back home, trying to avoid being seen by people, mainly those in cars passing by. Although I hadn&#39;t gone far before realizing I was naked, I sort of get lost and spotted by a few people. After a while, though, I look down and I have a bunch of my clothes on. I think to myself that that&#39;s pretty cool, and shortly after, I think to myself that I&#39;m dreaming.  The setting has changed a bit, I&#39;m in a sort of park now. I start going through one of Billybob&#39;s techniques to increase lucidity, looking at a couple kids around me and thinking that they&#39;re all essentially non-existant. I think I grabbed one&#39;s arm just to see that it was "solid". I also paced about for a bit, switching to thinking in french rather than english to make sure I was fully conscious. Shortly after though, the dream ended. 

Now I&#39;m not sure, but this next one might be a false awakening/continuation of the other one:

#527:
* Date: December 20th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m at school, and I think there&#39;s some sort of halloween party going on. I go up a floor, and end up with this girl. For a few seconds I think about lucidity again and sit down, but it doesn&#39;t really continue and I end up flirting instead. It seems almost like another FA here, because I think at this point I&#39;m at my computer, reading an email from my brother. He&#39;s very, extremely pisssed at me for some reason, saying I don&#39;t really do anything worth something, and as an example gives me working on lucid dreaming/dream recall, although he doesn&#39;t know about it in real life. He says he knows/is sure that my recall hasn&#39;t improved the least bit, and that it&#39;s all useless. After that, I reappear on the bottom floor of my school. I think I go into the bathroom, but don&#39;t remember what I do there clearly. After that, I head for my locker, and there&#39;s a huge crowd in the corridor. I see my spanish teacher with her hair sticking up everywhere on her head as her "costume", and I pass by. After that, I don&#39;t remember anything in particular.

And finally, I had a dream where I watched highlights of this guy

----------


## Wildman

Weird fake LD last night and another dream, courtesy of my brain.

#528:
* Date: December 23rd, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*
This one was inspired by a post here on DV about someone&#39;s dream that bled off and sort of gave the basic thread of this dream.
So I guess I&#39;m supposed to be at Hogwarts or whatever, but it doesn&#39;t really look at all special and, as far as I know, no one around knows magic (except this one guy who&#39;s my friend in the dream). My recall is pretty fuzzy, but I remember being in this big room, just before class starts. Apparently I&#39;m new here, so I&#39;m a little lost but the guy with me is helping me out. After a while, I supposedly become "lucid", but don&#39;t really do much. I go out onto a terrace where there&#39;s a couple people. They leave for class, and suddenly it&#39;s like everything around me goes black or darkens very quickly. I somehow communicate with my friend who&#39;s gone now, telling him to help me. He uses some spell from afar that gives me this weird vision for a while, I don&#39;t remember exactly what it was like, but I think everything seemed bright, glowing, and greenish. However, I don&#39;t really care, thankful to actually be able to see SOMETHING. Anyways, after a while, my vision returns to normal. This whole black-out thing happens several times in the dream, and every time is fixed by the spell. I remember going up the stairs to the third floor, which looks like my schools&#39;. My class is there, and they seem a bit confused, and moving to different rooms. I don&#39;t remember specific things happening after that though.

#529:
* Date: December 23rd, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in a city, on a disreputable street, with lots of shady people. I&#39;m with 2 others, one girl and one guy. Soon enough, the guy comes up to me and starts robbing me. I don&#39;t remember if he has a gun or not. However, a woman arrives shortly after and points a gun at the guy. She tells him to give her his wallet, all the while reassuring us that she doesn&#39;t want to hurt US, the girl and me, as opposed to the guy, who she thinks deserves it for being a stealing bastard. I&#39;m still panicked though, so I make a run for it into a nearby shop. Eventually, I go back out into the street and start running somewhere else. I hear two people I used to know behind me, but they now seem sort of evil or not to be trusted, so I keep going. I&#39;m now trying to get away from them while they pursue me. I run for a long time, and the city morphs into a kind of rural swamp-like area. I eventually stop at the end of a long path, and get down into the dirt/mud/tall grass. I see them coming, and plan to surprise them, although I&#39;m not exactly sure what I wanted to do. They&#39;re three now, and as they get closer they start crouching down and being more silent. I hear them talking, and after that I think I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

Agh... so I woke up this morning with decent recall and was gonna write stuff down but got carried away with other stuff. Last night I had a very short LD, and some other dreams but I forgot pretty much everything except the couple seconds of the LD.

#530: 
* Date: December 27th, 2006
Length: 1 bloody minute
*

So I&#39;m sort of in World of Warcraft, but still myself. I&#39;m with two or so other people, in some forest. We walk a short while, and as we&#39;re about to do something I realize I&#39;m dreaming.  For a while I just stand around, and trying to remember what I wanted to do in this LD. It takes me a while and I get a but frustrated, but I eventually remember: Trying to see what would happen if I try to summon a dream guide (which I don&#39;t necessarily believe in, or at least not the the extent of some). So I turn around, and imagine he/she will be there when I turn back. When I do, everything has already started fading out and going kinda black, and I see this weird sort of white spectre, that looks more like a pixellated ghost than anything.  At this point I&#39;m now looking at a webpage on the subject of dream guides and characters, not lucid anymore, but still wondering what the thing I saw was. I scroll down, and under the "black ghost" character is the white one I saw. I don&#39;t remember the exact description given, but apparently it was something good.

----------


## Wildman

#531: 
* Date: December 28th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in French class, and we&#39;re all taking this weird test. I think we have 3 different lists of two columns to fill in. Each time, one column is filled out and we have to use it to find the other. Everyone seems sort of confused and bummed out at this weird assignment, and people start asking the teacher what the heck he wants us to do. He gives us some help, saying that we have to write the pronounciation key of the words in one of the lists, but just using normal letters and syllables ( stuff like "boar-ring" for boring, etc). I manage to fill out 2/3 of the tables, but I&#39;m stuck on the last one, which is actually the first one on the paper. After that, the dream kinda skips forward in time, and the teacher shows us one of my friends&#39; papers which he says was excellent and insightful. It&#39;s a 4 cell comic strip of this sort of cat/person, and I think to myself that it&#39;s sort of lame to be basing a French assignment on your ability to draw, especially that I suck at it. After that, I don&#39;t remember much.

#532: 
* Date: December 28th, 2006
Length: 2 minutes
*

Not sure if this is a continuation of the previous dream, but I&#39;m at school and realize I&#39;m late for the bus home. I run out, and it&#39; already leaving, driving up the street. I sprint towards it, turn into the next street and follow it. At first, I see the bus turn right into another street, which in the dream means that the driver realizes I&#39;m trying to get on and is circling back to get me. However, the dream just kinda changes back, and the bus stops in the middle of the street instead, turning sideways. Apparently it&#39;s hit some sort of animal, which is now dead on the ground. I run onto the bus, really happy to have made it and chanting that I love roadkill, since it got me my ride.   ::|:

----------


## Wildman

So I had some recall last night, but had forgotten it, so decided to check out some people&#39;s dream journals. The first one I check had a few words that basically triggered the memory. Thanks, Genjyo&#33;

#533: 
* Date: December 30th, 2006
Length: 3 minutes
*

Not sure if all of this is part of the same dream, but whatever. I&#39;m at this sort of club place on a tropical-looking area, and at first I think I&#39;m playing basketball. There are a few people I know, and a lot of other strange or unknown characters. The teams don&#39;t really seem to be very organized, so the game is more of a free-for-all than anything. I&#39;m playing a bit awkwardly at first. At one point, the ball comes towards me, but the moment the ball is going to arrive in my hands, I have a second, different and large ball in my left hand. So I kinda deflect the basketball and dribble it, encumbered by the other one. One guy sort of makes fun/insults me, saying I don&#39;t know how to play basketball. Shortly after, I get the ball and make a hard shot. After that, some person starts loudly praising this old, asian looking guy with a long beard called "Feng Shui Man". The fan keeps cheering him on for the entire game, worshipping his every move, even when he makes mistakes. I&#39;m a bit annoyed at this, and steal the ball from FSM. I run towards the basket, and take a long shot. FSM yells "Feng Shui&#33;" (he does that many times during the game, when he&#39;s taking a shot or whatever), and I miss. I tell FSM&#39;s fan that he played like crap, but he just answers that he may have lost the ball but it&#39;s because of his magic that I missed. Eventually, the game is over, and I think someone tosses the ball accidentally into a nearby body of water. We quickly run to it to get the ball before it&#39;s swept away. A girl jumps into the water, trying to get it. However, someone quickly comes out of a nearby building and yells at us. I go inside with the few people left nearby, and we&#39;re treated to a lecture about how we&#39;re not supposed to play anything involving a ball out there. The guy speaking to us goes into a long speech about how it&#39;s become impossible to separate people who are just trying to have fun from real criminals. It doesn&#39;t really make sense, but he says that a lot of murderers and others have gotten away with their crimes by simply claiming they were out there to go get a ball in the water. We want to convince him we were just having some fun, but we don&#39;t really have any arguments. The dream eventually ends.

----------


## Genjyo

Hi Wildman&#33;  That last dream brought many giggles, I&#39;ll have to read more.  What words triggered your memory?    ::content::

----------


## Wildman

Hey there, just reading the:




> Oct 8
> Played a game
> NL
> Played a three second basketball game.
> [/b]



triggered the memory, I knew that I "had" the memory, but just couldn&#39;t figure out what the dream was actually about, and that solved the problem  :smiley: .
Thanks for stoppin&#39; by.

----------


## Wildman

So anyways, a very short LD last night that felt really realistic at least, another fake-ish LD and some fragments of weird dreams.

#534:
* Date: January 2nd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in a sort of apartment, that looks pretty bare except for a couch against the wall, near the entry door. There&#39;s one or two people there, apparently for an interview, although I&#39;m not sure with who. After a while, someone comes in and I quickly start thinking that I&#39;m asleep and dreaming.  I stop paying attention to the other people and they don&#39;t really do anything, so I try to stabilize the dream. I looked at my hands for a while, and tried to look if I could see my fingerprints. My fingers were slightly deformed and sort of constantly changing size, but after a while everything got pretty normal. For a while I just stood there trying to make sure I was really "me", and not just rushing into something without thinking and having a crappy LD. I tried spinning, and it worked for a bit, but the dream quickly faded out before I could do anything. 

#535:
* Date: January 2nd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m outside in the street, and it&#39;s night-time. Everything&#39;s pretty well light though (for once, since usually my dreams are dark), and I start walking along the sidewalk. I encounter a cop, and he asks me if I recognize some person on the street. At first, it looks like someone I know, but then I realize it isn&#39;t. I walk off, and end up at a sort of mini banquet/party in the middle of the street with my friends. Everyone&#39;s kinda talking and splitting into their own little groups, and I supposedly become lucid. I think for a moment about trying to figure out the deal with dream guides, and ask something like: "Is anyone here a dream guide by any chance?". For a while, everything is silent, and then a couple people raise their hands. I think to myself (and tell them afterwards) that they&#39;re just messing with me, and that I don&#39;t imagine any of them being a DG.

Besides that, the two fragments:
- I&#39;m in the street near my house, and this time everything is very dark. I can barely see in front of me, and I&#39;m wading through the darkness to find my way home. When I get there, I don&#39;t really remember exactly what happens, but I think some evil tree gives me a mission to accomplish, and something also happens involving a game of foosball. I also remember thinking to myself that this dream is so weird that I should post it on DV, but it doesn&#39;t actually click that I&#39;m dreaming.
- I&#39;m playing some weird game where I control a hero, and there are two other players with me with their own. We have to kill some demon in a time limit, but we get our asses kicked the first time we try. So for a while we train, and I&#39;m annoyed at one person who keeps hanging around my hero and killing stuff. I get some special sword (I even remember the actual effects down to the % chance of success and bonuses) that makes my guy hit harder, and eventually feel like we can try to kill the demon again. But I don&#39;t know if we ever did.

----------


## Wildman

Back from Vegas... here&#39;s what I dreamt about last night, although I don&#39;t remember very much

#536:
* Date: January 5th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in the future, and something, although I&#39;m not sure what, is quickly spreading through the entire planet and killing all life. I&#39;m one of the few people left, fighting against it (It&#39;s not like just a plague or anything, more like an invasion). First, I remember being near a rocky shoreline, and seeing part of the landscape blackened or dark. After that, I end up in a car with two or three other people, and we&#39;ve decided to stick together through this. After a little while of driving around, this giant robot thing attacks us. We somehow the person who was piloting it, and he falls out of the machine. However, we can&#39;t immediately use it for ourselves, because there&#39;s a security access thing to get in. I go up to the robot, and try some stuff. There&#39;s an explosion and I&#39;m knocked back, but not hurt very much. The door in the robot&#39;s head now opens, and one of us goes in to commandeer it. I think we also have another sort of giant machine, but I don&#39;t remember what. At some point in the dream, I think to myself that if I can fly, I&#39;m dreaming. I try to, and it works pretty well. However, I&#39;m still completely convinced that it isn&#39;t a dream, and try to find a rational explanation. I never ended up becoming lucid  :Sad:

----------


## Wildman

So I remember one dream and a pretty weird/freaky nightmare from last night.

#537:
* Date: January 7th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m in a wooden house, which seems a bit isolated from everything, with no other buildings in sight around it. There&#39;s some weird stuff going on, and I&#39;m trying to figure out what. The first thing I remember is seeing someone, apparently the father of a family, in a kitchen. I&#39;m not actually "there" though, just observing at this point. The dad is getting a couple things out, and there&#39;s a TV on in front of him. Suddenly, the TV starts going blurry, and saying something weird, basically like: "You are going to die unless you do this. Take all of the ice cubes and throw them into the sink blender, or you will be killed. If this seems like a joke, just think about what you&#39;re risking if you don&#39;t do it." The dad doesn&#39;t seem too rattled, and he immediately starts tossing a bunch of ice cubes into the sink. My thoughts are kinda melded with his, so I&#39;m not sure if that last sentence about what he&#39;s risking was what was written on the TV screen, or what he was actually thinking. I/he am/is also thinking about how ice cubes could kill him, maybe by slipping on them or something. He&#39;s not that creeped out, although not completely calm either. At this point, I see someone walk up into the kitchen behind him, sneaking up with a pool cue as he&#39;s dumping the last of the ice cubes. I realize that the TV was just a distraction, and that the ice cubes were never going to do anything but distract the dad. The person hits him on the back of the head with the cue, and kills him. Around this point, I actually materialize into the dream, and run downstairs with a revolver to attempt to stop the murderer. When I get there though, it&#39;s too late and the killer is gone. I look around, a bit freaked, and the son of the family appears. He&#39;s older than me, and at points in the dream he might&#39;ve been my real brother. At this point, he looks like a demon/zombie, and starts attacking me. I shoot with my revolver which has infinite ammo apparently, and the dream "handles" kind of like a first person shooter at this point. At one point, the son falls to the ground, and suddenly looks human. He tells me he was possessed, and that now the demon is gone. I believe him, and he comes with me.  
I tell him we have to get out and find whoever did this before he/she escapes. We run out, into a large backyard and a gate. No one around to be seen. We walk out the gate, and under a bunch of trees, although not exactly a forest. As we walk along the path, I suddenly hear a rustling noise and see a shadow over me. I look up, into the branches. After a while, I see a kid in the tree, I think a boy, but it might&#39;ve been a girl or changed several times during the dream. Either way, the kid is obviously evil, and I have a chance to fight him, in the same way as earlier. But the kid isn&#39;t completely human, more like a ghost/undead, so he doesn&#39;t die easily and manages to vanish before I can kill him. The mood keeps getting darker and everything more freaky/confused, and we keep walking. 
Finally, I reach a sort of clearing. Everything&#39;s a bit gloomy/foggy, and suddenly I see a ghostly little girl appear. I still have the guy from the beginning behind me. I tell him that she must be the source of the evil and the murderer, and I start aiming to shoot her. The guy says I shouldn&#39;t. The girl duplicates herself, so there are now two ghostly transparent images of her in front of me. The guy tells me that I can&#39;t know which one is real, and that the girl is not actually evil. I ignore him, and quickly take aim and shoot both images, and the fight begins. The kid from the tree appears, and starts attacking me in a frenzy as well. The guy behind me also turns on me, and apparently I&#39;m defeated. When the fight is over, or at least while it&#39;s happening, he tells me that I was a fool, that I never finished off any of them, which was my only chance to survive this. He explains I had a chance to kill him and his little brother, but I didn&#39;t take it, although it would have allowed me to face just the little girl, and perhaps defeat her. I ask them what they want, and they say  they want to take or eat my soul. 
After that, I remember being very angry and driven to "win" this. At this point, I kinda consider that everything that just happened is a game, but still not really. It&#39;s hard to explain. Basically though, I "retry" everything, fail again, and try a third time, determined to finish it. But I don&#39;t remember the final result.
I woke up pretty shaken, but yeah. Lots of room for interpretation I guess.


#538:
*
Date: January 7th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

Don&#39;t remember all that much from this anymore, so I&#39;m kind of structuring the dream based on the couple notes I wrote down. Basically I&#39;m on a trip with my family, but we have some problems. When the dream starts, we&#39;re on top of this hill, I think near the peak of a mountain. There&#39;s a large tunnel/bathroom nearby. I think I went in there and took a piss. After that, we&#39;re all really cold, so I think we take a chopper back to the nearby town. I remember standing near a path leading up into another part of the mountain, and thinking that we should hike around there, but realizing that it was probably too cold and steep, and that my grandparents would have a lot of trouble. The last thing I remember is being in a car with the others, on the way to a music store, which ended up just being a kind of open garage that I stood around in, with my brother depressed or angry about something.

----------


## Wildman

#539:
* Date: January 8th, 2007
Length: 2 mins
*

Had this dream during a nap this afternoon. I don&#39;t remember all that much, so this&#39;ll be short. Basically the world has been taken over by a bunch of dictators or something, and I&#39;m working against them. I&#39;m in this cellar, trying to be silent and go unnoticed, as there are apparently people nearby, like in the room above or something. Apparently, I&#39;ve been working on a machine that will save the world. However, it isn&#39;t finished but for some reason my time is short. I have to choose between activating the machine now, and risking some huge catastrophe, or making sure everything is correctly made but risk being caught. I decide to turn on the machine. I get a bunch of wires and power cords, and crawl around to plug them in at different places. The machine itself was pretty small, like a computer case or smaller. When I&#39;m at the last thing to plug in, I hesitate for a while, thinking about the possible consequences. Finally, I turn on the machine, and it works. I don&#39;t know what it does exactly, but soon enough some members of the resistance are with me, and all around us are the dictators/generals, bowing down and asking for mercy/forgiveness. I walk around them, and I think that in the dream I could just walk through them, like they weren&#39;t actually there. I think a small party starts, but I woke up before much else happened.

----------


## Wildman

Doh... just realized I&#39;ve been putting 2006 instead of 2007 on the dates since january...   ::doh::  

#540:
* Date: January 9th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So there&#39;s a zombie invasion of sorts going on, and I&#39;m with a bunch of people, I think we&#39;re in a mall or similar large building. We&#39;re all a bit scattered out in this giant room and in the one next to it. We have one entrance sealed off, and each person is sort of picking a spot he thinks safest to stay in. I start walking towards the other room, and suddenly zombies start getting in, somehow. I run into the other room, where there&#39;s someone who helps me out, I think my brother. I have a handgun, and the dream&#39;s "interface" basically switches to something a bit like Half-Life. This guy who&#39;s not a zombie, but more like a mobster in a white suit, runs in and starts shooting at me. We get into a long firefight, and eventually we&#39;re both on the verge of death (5 hp to be precise,  :tongue2: ). We&#39;re facing each other, at some distance away. He fires like crazy, hoping a stray bullet will hit me since that&#39;s enough to finish me off. I try to dodge everything, and get closer. I start shooting, and suddenly he disappears. I get a message saying: "Enemy may be dead, move closer and look around to spot body and confirm kill", and apparently he gets the same one. As I walk closer, he suddenly appears, alive and not so well, since he&#39;s bleeding everywhere. He fires at me, but I manage to finish him off first. I tell my brother that that was pretty insane, and that I&#39;ve been surviving on the verge of death for a long time now. However, I soon realize that even if I die, I&#39;ll just be revived sooner or later. After that, the only thing I remember is messing around with exploding grenades that created a large fire wherever they were detonated.

#541: 
*
Date: January 9th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m playing a sort of soccer game, but it&#39;s a bit strange because half the time we&#39;re off the field in a narrow alley, although still playing, and we&#39;re using a sort of puddle of mud as a ball most of the time. I don&#39;t know exactly how we kick it around, but somehow it works. There&#39;s a bunch of people I know around. We take a bunch of shots on goal, but I don&#39;t think there&#39;s even a goalie. Near the end of the dream, we&#39;re back in the alley, and now our mud ball has kinda splattered, so now it really doesn&#39;t work and we&#39;re standing over a small puddle trying to kick it.

#542:
* 
Date: January 9th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m about to leave for school, when the phone rings. My mom picks it up, and it&#39;s some annoying woman who&#39;s asking if we can do something for her. My mom refuses, and the woman on the phone gets really pissed off, saying that she&#39;s going to get back at us, I think by filing a lawsuit. My mom tells me this is really bad, but apparently my dad has already hired a lawyer and we&#39;re prepared for anything she can throw at us. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## Wildman

#543:
* Date: January 10th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*


I&#39;m in some narrow street of a town, the architecture looks kinda like the streets of Venice. Anyways, someone I know walks up to me, and he quickly asks me what time it is. I look down at my wrist, and notice I&#39;m wearing a watch. I quickly realize that I&#39;m dreaming, thinking to myself that I hadn&#39;t been wearing my watch for a couple days.  I tell the guy something like: "I don&#39;t know, but thanks for getting me lucid&#33;" and he just kinda walks away. There are a bunch of platforms above me, and I fly up to one of them. There are like two people there, standing around, and I think about the basic ld task. Although I just see those 2 people, I decide to try anyways. I shout out as loud as possible: "Any lucid dreamers out here?" For a while, there&#39;s no answer, and then I hear someone answer yes. I fly up to the platform above, and there&#39;s some royal-looking person on a throne. I don&#39;t exactly remember if it&#39;s a he/she, because the person looked kinda like both, but it just might&#39;ve been a she. Anyways, she tells me that she&#39;s a lucid dreamer, and I quicky lose lucidity.  She starts talking to me about a bunch of missions she wants me to do for her, as an apprentice or whatever, to learn how to have more/better lucid dreams. I end up being sort of playing Final Fantasy, or at least a generic RPG with my bro and someone else playing other characters. We&#39;re in some sort of dungeon, and everything pretty much starts exploding/breaking down. We try to run out, but have to re try several times because we keep getting crushed by debris or blown up.

----------


## Wildman

#544:
* Date: January 13th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m in an apocalyptic near-future (so nothing looks different), with a couple people, one of which I think is my brother. The first place I remember being is in this sort of half cave half weird glowing green room. Apparently there&#39;s this sort of plague spreading everywhere, consuming everything. The people with me tell me that we should leave quickly, but I&#39;m convinced that the source of the plague is around here, or at least something that will help us stop it. I don&#39;t find anything of interest though, and start to leave. I turn around though, and see a small door. I start heading for it, but they tell me we have to get out now before it&#39;s too late. I do, and we end up in this huge field, with a long fence and a small town at the end of it. As we start walking towards it, the ground, starting at the cave, begins to turn black and poisoned. It&#39;s spreading very quickly, and we start sprinting, because basically coming into contact with it means death or worse. The threat isn&#39;t just a simple disease though, there&#39;s something else going on, although I don&#39;t know exactly what, like an evil force of some sort. Touching the corrupted ground was probably actually becoming a zombie or something rather than complete death. So anyways, we run in a frenzy to the fence. There are about 20-25 of us now, so we struggle to push through the doorway into the town. Apparently, the ground there is safe. The black ground is right behind us, and I make it just in time with my brother. However, a couple people didn&#39;t make it. After that, I walk around in the city and start planning some military operations. Apparently, I&#39;m sort of in charge of stuff, and my brother is also an important figure. He goes into a small house, and I walk down a path to another one. I put my back against the wall, and just start thinking about what the world has become, and what is going to happen to us. The last thing I remember is attempting to hire some mercenaries to join our army to fight against whatever it is trying to take over.

----------


## Wildman

#545:
* Date: January 14th, 2007
Length: 3 mins
* 

I&#39;m on a big rooftop with a bunch of people I supposedly know. We&#39;re supposed to be in Las Vegas, but I don&#39;t see any distinct sign of it, or even one other building nearby (I&#39;m not on the edge of the roof, though). Everything is very quiet, and apparently everyone has died except for the people of this building, after a disaster of some sort. For a while, I think I have a few thoughts of dreaming and LDing, but I never go completely lucid. Everyone is sort of confused, and we all start going one way into a small alley on the rooftop, but realize it&#39;s a dead end. We then turn around and go down through a door. We&#39;re in the building now, and for a while I&#39;m not exactly sure what happens. We end up in a room, with a bunch of doctors or whatever around us, and in patient&#39;s outfits. The dream has a very "The Island" style tone at times. We start going through a whole bunch of tests and things, although I don&#39;t recall them precisely. They&#39;re all sort of weird, and I&#39;m wondering what the point of them is the whole time. At around the 6th test, which involves staring at a TV, I decide to start doing something. I&#39;m put aside with a friend and we go through a doorway, into a room with a psychiatrist. We sit on a couch, and we talk for a while. There&#39;s a television on in the room, and I see something that alerts me that people outside the building are still alive. The psychiatrist leaves for a moment, and I quickly run out. I warn some of the others that something weird is going on, and then go running into a corridor. I&#39;m afraid of being spotted, and slink around for a while. I see a closed door and hear two people behind it. I open and see one patient, and one doctor. I&#39;m afraid the doctor will realize what&#39;s going on, but she ends up talking with me and I tell her I&#39;m trying to escape. She agrees to help me, and the ceiling morphs into a sort of elevator shaft. The patient looks strange, and part of his face looks burned over or made of metal. He tells me that he will give up his energy to help me get to the top of the shaft, although it may cost him his blue eyes. He says if he must sacrifice them, he will, but hopes he won&#39;t have to. I hang on to the rop, and he starts some electrical current in it that flows through him. A force pulls me up the rope, and I see the patient&#39;s "energy bar" in my vision. I hear him groaning as the electricity passes through him and he loses power, and it&#39;s apparent that he does lose his eye color or whatever. I don&#39;t remember what happens after I get to the top of the shaft though.

Besides that, I had a very short LD. I was in my house, and realized I was dreaming. I was pretty conscious of everything, and as I walked outside and prepared to fly up I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

So I had an LD last night, but I wasn&#39;t really going stay awake at 1 AM or whenever I woke up from it, so I went back to sleep and lost a good portion of the recall, but here&#39;s what I do remember.

Also, before this dream, I just remember having a dream about killing a man, not for pure murder but because of circumstances I don&#39;t remember. I was really worried/nervous/scared/depressed about it, and very pensive throughout the dream. I don&#39;t know if this next dream is part of it or not.

#546:
* Date: January 19th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

The first thing I remember is being in a sort of mall/hotel hybrid, and walking around for a bit. There are some people I know around, all a bit scattered about. As I walk down on a carpet along a wall, I see a sort of animal habitat built into the wall. A couple people I know arrive, and they look inside. There&#39;s a bunch of different animals, unrelated in any way, the two I remember are a monkey and a crocodile. At first it seemed like there was a glass panel, but suddenly one of the guys just all out walks into the habitat, saying to check this out. I wonder what the hell he&#39;s doing, especially with the crocodile in there and all. He walks toward the monkey, but he steps into the water and the crocodile comes out. We all break out running, and the crocodile jumps out of the habitat It becomes an all out sprint throughout the mall&#39;s aisles, with each person trying to shake off the crocodile onto another person, because we can&#39;t outrun it. I&#39;m running alongside this fat guy, and we decide to turn a sharp right at some aisle. Eventually though, the crocodile is right behind me and rushes me. However, at this point I&#39;ve started to realize this is too weird to be true, and start to become lucid.  I turn around and stand, and just wait for the croc to come. It comes in at full speed, but suddenly, the best way I can describe it is a "frame change" like in a movie that&#39;s missing footage between two moments so there&#39;s a sort of a &#39;cut&#39; effect. Basically, the moment he&#39;s about to come into contact with me, the crocodile is instantly on the ground and dead without any transition motion whatsoever. Pretty neato, actually. Anyways, I go out and ended up like, rollerblading down this extremely steep hill/stairs with a friend, although I don&#39;t think I was all that conscious I was dreaming anymore. Besides that, I only remember a brief passage not worth mentioning.

----------


## Wildman

Hooray, a nightmare.
(And hooray, I had most of it typed and firefox crashed&#33 :wink2: 

#547:
* Date: January 21st, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m in an airport, forming a sort of squad with a bunch of other people, whose number varies during the dream. At first, we&#39;re all pretty organized, checking each place we go to (which isn&#39;t very far from where we started, but takes a while) thoroughly and methodically. However, we slowly start to kinda spread out, and rather than being a squad just become a bunch of people who supposedly know each other wandering around. I don&#39;t know if we started out with guns, but soon enough we don&#39;t have them. I do remember wearing a bulletproof vest for a while. After a bit, everyone goes to a nearby terminal and sits down or waits around, except for me. I check out this mini-workshop, which is a little way off from the terminal but I can still see it from there. At this point, the dream starts getting more eerie and dark. There&#39;s a creepy mood to it, and everything is very quiet as I look among the stuff on a table. I see an open box with some CDs and stuff in it, but apparently you have to pay if you want to take it and I wonder if it&#39;s a good deal. I look through more stuff, and eventually decide to leave, feeling a bit tense. As I slowly walk towards the terminal, there&#39;s this very strange, freaky suspenseful music that starts playing around me. I don&#39;t really consider it as "music" but more like an indicator that something is following me, and getting closer. As I look ahead to the others, I can see their faces almost twisted in fear, looking behind me, apparently at what&#39;s approaching. I seem to know a lot about this, and know I have to keep running and get into the sunlight before it&#39;s too late. I never actually see what&#39;s following me, though. The music gets louder and louder as "it" gets closer and closer, and as I&#39;m about to reach the door into the terminal where the light is, I see a sort of "you&#39;re-never-gonna-make-it look" from the people, and a couple of them yell out some stuff. I dash through just in time, and whatever was behind me is gone. Now the atmosphere is really tense, everyone&#39;s is stressed and very nervous. I think at some point the lights start dimming, and we realize the creatures or whatever have an effect on the lighting.
The next thing I remember is being in my house, at first only with my mom. For a while, we&#39;re both a bit freaked but not openly showing it. Soon enough though, we both get near a table and window, where the sun is shining in. At this point, we&#39;re both sure that something is going on and that whatever is in the darkness is real. For a while we safe, but there&#39;s that feeling that it&#39;s the last day of our lives, that the sun is coming down eventually and when it does we&#39;re screwed. Suddenly, the sun disappears behind fog/clouds, leaving only a dim light in the house. It&#39;s actually still decently lit, like on a cloudy day, but apparently that&#39;s not enough. The music starts again, or at least we know that the creatures are coming. We turn on all the lights, and realize that we no longer feel their presence. Apparently, we had been thinking that only sunlight worked, but at that moment normal light was working. At this point, my brother appears, and we start talking uneasily. I&#39;m kinda wondering how we&#39;re gonna survive this and all that kind of stuff, and we realize that the lights around us are slowly dying out. Strangely enough, although he is a bit scared, my brother seems more bored than anything, like whatever is happening is inevitable anyways so he&#39;s just accepted it. He asks what we&#39;re going to do here, and I tell him we could try out the board game that&#39;s set up on the table. He says no though, and says he thinks he&#39;s going to go to his apartment and finish this there, alone, although technically this doesn&#39;t make sense because he couldn&#39;t get there without passing through the dark. By this time, it&#39;s almost night time. He does leave however, and just pretty much disappears without a sound. Soon enough, the only light left is a chandelier above us two, and I think I end up alone. There&#39;s actually still a bit of daylight, so I can see in the nearby corridor leading to the garage. For a while, I think that there&#39;s no way out of this, so that I have to confront. I think about dreaming, and don&#39;t actually go lucid but it&#39;s sorta strange: I think to myself that if I just go out there, into the garage/darkness, and "act" like I&#39;m lucid dreaming and/or believe it, nothing can hurt me. I do so, but don&#39;t remember what happens, I think I woke up. I&#39;m sure I wasn&#39;t lucid though.

----------


## Wildman

#548:
* Date: January 22nd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Pretty fuzzy recall from this dream, but here&#39;s the little I remember. I think I&#39;m a sort of detective, and going to a house that seems empty. Everything is pretty quiet, almost eerie. As I go in, someone attacks me and we get into a fight. I&#39;m not sure exactly who the person is, but I know my brother is in the dream at some point, either as the person himself or just sort of giving me advice. Anyway, I think that I win the fight, and the person disappears. I think there&#39;s been a murder in the house, and that&#39;s why I&#39;m here, looking for evidence. I remember checking around a fridge, and feeling uneasy for a while, but not really finding anything of interest. I then walked into a room, with a couple couches in the middle of it. On one of them is a person (Once again, not sure whether it&#39;s my brother or not). However, I&#39;m also conscious of a sort of voice (the guide I mentioned earlier) that&#39;s giving me information about what&#39;s going on. I have a sort of vision, or at least am told that the person on the couch is pretending to be dead or sleeping so I&#39;ll come closer, and then he&#39;ll attack me. However,  I know that if I don&#39;t actually go up to the person, I can stay around the room and he&#39;ll never make a move. I decide to hang around and look for things, without actually going to the couch, thinking to myself that I&#39;ll do that later. However, after I&#39;ve wandered around, when I come back there&#39;s no one there anymore. I think to myself that I missed an important "sequence" (I&#39;m thinking sort of like I&#39;m in a video game, with a bunch of scripted moments). After that, I don&#39;t remember very much except leaving the house.

----------


## Wildman

#549:
* Date: January 23rd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Once again, don&#39;t recall much from this one. It&#39;s a bit annoying, because I feel like the memory of that dream or another is right there but I can&#39;t grasp it completely.
Anyways,  I&#39;m basically in this sort of superhero headquarters, and I think in the dream I&#39;m Iron Man, or at least control him (sometimes I&#39;m in third person POV, sometimes in first). We&#39;re inside this large sort of room, with a fountain in the middle and some benches. The area almost kinda seems like a mall, as there are several stores down an alley. There&#39;s something going on, but I&#39;m not sure exactly what. I look at a couple guys who are chilling out on the benches, and ask them if they ever get bored of just sitting there while the other are out on missions. They say not really, and continue chatting among themselves. After that, I remember going towards the stores (closed), and being attacked or something. I don&#39;t remember exactly how it went, but I ended up on the floor. After that, I don&#39;t know what happens which is pretty annoying, because I know quite a bit of stuff did happen but I can&#39;t put my finger on it. :/

----------


## Wildman

#550:
* Date: January 24th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in on a trip with a bunch of friends and others, in New Orleans. Although things aren&#39;t very destroyed, we are told to watch out when going into the houses, because the wood has rotted or something after the floods, so if there&#39;s too much pressure on it the entire house will collapse. Basically, we&#39;re relatively safe if we stay on the bottom floor, but it&#39;s a bad idea to go to the higher ones. I don&#39;t know why we&#39;re going into the houses, but there doesn&#39;t seem to be anyone around at all, and I guess we&#39;re just passing through them as shortcuts to go to different places. We go through several houses, although I only remember two incidences (I&#39;m not sure if they were in the same house or not). In the first one, I&#39;m with a friend, and he&#39;s just following me for a while. The entire house is made of wood, and even a lot of the furniture, so it all looks a bit weird. We get to a door (wooden), and as I try to push it open I realize it&#39;s very hard to move. I tell my friend that the entire house&#39;s weight is on this door, and it&#39;s the only thing keeping it up. I push it open a bit, just so we can slip through. I tell my friend not to move it but just slide through, because it&#39;s too risky to open it any more. The second thing I remember is being in another sort of kitchen, that branched off into a corridor. My friend decided to go mess around on the higher floors, although I tried many times to convince him otherwise / get him to come back down. After a while, with a couple other people around, the house starts shifting and sliding around. I think to myself that it&#39;s falling apart, and it&#39;s literally moving in different directions and shaking. I run around, trying to keep my balance and getting to a door. I tell the others it&#39;s time to get out now if they want to live, and I dive out the door. I made it out safely, and I think the others did, too.

----------


## Wildman

Neo: Guns, lots of guns.

#551:
* Date: January 25th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m driving around the city with my mom, and for a while nothing goes on. However, we get to a place near a parking lot, and start going up a slope. In front of us, we suddenly see a car fly a bit into the air, as if it just went off a small ramp. My mom and I are suprised/shocked, and we realize the police is already there. We hear sirens, and soon see there are 2-3 cop cars already there. Soon enough, we realize there&#39;s a shootout going on, and men with guns are swarming everywhere around us. They all look pretty much the same, most of them with sunglasses, and apparently they&#39;re part of a gang. They shoot at pretty much everything and everyone, and we try to get out of the car and take cover. I realize I have a gun in my jacket, and take it out. I decide we&#39;re going to try to escape through the subway, and we quickly go down into it. However, once there, I see another gang member. I try to shoot at him, but handle the gun very poorly and end up getting shot. The dream <restarts> at the point before we went into the subway. I&#39;m not sure if I try to go different ways several times and fail/restart here or not but eventually, I decide that I have no chance of shooting my way out of this. I go into some hole in the ground, and pop back out in this ghetto-like area, with building ruins and destroyed cars around. It seems completely sealed off from the rest of the city, and I just walk around in circles for a while, seeing only one or two people hanging around.

#552:
* Date: January 25th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

It&#39;s night time, and for some reason I&#39;m in a parking lot. I see my grandfather at the other end, with two men armed with pistols keeping him there and aiming at him. They&#39;re not criminals or anything, but rather policemen who have to watch over him because he&#39;s gone insane. He starts yelling out things about the darkness and whatever, asking stuff like: "Are you part of the darkness?" or "Have you seen the darkness yet?". Although it sounds completely weird, it actually doesn&#39;t sound like he&#39;s completely lost his mind. Soon enough, he breaks off and start running away, towards me. He gets shot at, and I look away and get down behind a car, to not get caught by stray fire, although the cops know I&#39;m there and who I am. He falls to the ground, not far from me. For a while, I feel very strange and debate whether or not to look at the body. I think to myself that I might be shocked/traumatized, but also think that death is something that will happen and that has to be accepted. Finally, I look at the body, and see a sort of blurry mass with blood on it. For a while I don&#39;t move, then run to a fence and start climbing it. However, just as I&#39;m about to pass over it, I just stop and hang on there, on the verge of tears. Soon, some of my friends start appearing around me from the woods nearby, and talking to me. I don&#39;t really answer, and just stare off, thinking. After that, some stuff happened but I don&#39;t remember it precisely.

----------


## Wildman

Back from Hawaii. Will write down dreams from it later on, for now just the dream I remembe from last night

#553:
* Date: February 1st, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in a parking lot, and eventually my dad arrives in a car. He gets out, and suddenly I see two of my friends around. They start laughing really hard, and making fun of my dad. For some reason, he&#39;s completely bald in this dream, and they start talking about that. For a long time, I just talk to my dad, trying to ignore him, as he doesn&#39;t realize what&#39;s going on. I&#39;m acting a bit strangely and basically trying to get him away though, and he sees this. He ends up getting back in the car, and I tell him several times that I&#39;ll come later and that he can leave. Once he finally does, I go up to the two others and get really pissed at them. I said something like: "I&#39;m so fucking tired of your stupid crap, I swear..." and some other stuff. Eventually though, I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

#554:
* Date: February 3rd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m in an airport with a bunch of people I know, and we&#39;re all sort of scattered about. Apparently we&#39;re waiting for a plane, but we (or at least I) don&#39;t have much of an idea what gate to wait at and when it&#39;s leaving. Eventually, I wander off and go to the bathroom, leaving a big bag behind. When I come out, I grab the bag and realize that I don&#39;t really see any of my friends around. I look around, and think I see them, so I try to catch up, lugging around the bag. Everything in the airport is all kinda shiny, it almost seems like everything&#39;s made of glass. I see someone I know going down an escalator, and we end up talking. I think I tell her I&#39;m confused about where to go, and she says something like: "Why are you stressing out? We have like an hour and 15 minutes left of waiting around..." After that, I don&#39;t remember much, just walking around some more.

#555:
* Date: February 4th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I think this dream starts out at school, but the whole environment is kinda weird. I think it might be in the near future, and my school looks different, mainly larger and darker, and it also seems like it&#39;s in the middle of Las Vegas. Anyways, I remember being in this room with a bunch of laptops, and basically there&#39;s something really special/weird about them. For some reason, you can type in these sort of programs in them that can change the world/reality. Basically whatever you want to create, change, etc. can be done using those computers. At first, I&#39;m only with like one person, who in the dream is a close associate. After a while, more people start coming and there&#39;s a sort of a struggle to get the laptops. There ends up being a chase in the corridor, and I&#39;m running from a bunch of clones, although I don&#39;t really know if they&#39;re actually chasing me. I eventually go back to the room, and I grab two laptops with my friend. We decide we&#39;re going to stash them away where only we will be able to find them. However, some guy keeps following us, and he has almost superhuman speed, catching up with us whenever we try to lose him. At the end of the dream, I remember walking outside, to a sort of elevated street that leads to the other skyscrapers, and just wondering how the world is going to change because of those computers.

----------


## Wildman

#556:
* Date: January 28th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Well, this was an LD, but it was a while ago and wasn&#39;t particularly memorable nor controlled, so I don&#39;t recall much of anything anymore. Basically, I don&#39;t know how I went lucid, but I ended up just walking around a lot, talking with DCs and looking for a specific. Near the end of the dream, I saw a helicopter flying in the air, and suddenly something blew up on it and it crashed. As it happened, I wondered to myself why my lucid dreams always ended in something bad happening (not true actually).

----------


## Wildman

#557:
* Date:February 8th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Don&#39;t remember much from this at all, except the vivid image at the end of the dream, which is pretty much the only part I do recall. Basically, I&#39;m with a bunch of friends, and our gym teacher is there. Apparently he&#39;s taken us to this place for some reason, it might be his house or property. We wander around for a while, and we start crossing a bridge. I look to the right, and the dream ends as I stare at a sea with these sorts of geysers underwater blasting water up and clouding it. It looked really cool, actually.

#558:
*        Date: February 9th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m with a couple acquaintances on a bus, and apparently we&#39;re on vacation somewhere, maybe hawaii. Everything is pretty tropical looking, and I notice a lot of hotels and other buildings. The bus heads toward the beach, and it&#39;s getting close to night time. Other people who are with us have already arrived, and are waiting for us to get to the hotel before it gets late. The bus soon stops and the sun is setting, and suddenly it tops over and falls to the side. For a couple seconds I&#39;m surprised/scared, but then everyone acts like the fall couldn&#39;t possibly hurt us, and it didn&#39;t. However, they are scared of the fact that the bus has starting sliding through the sand towards the beach and into the water, and we&#39;re having difficulty gathering our stuff and getting out. Soon enough though, everyone disappears, and I&#39;m left there alone. I exit the bus somehow, and it&#39;s half in the water. It&#39;s night time now, and I think to myself I&#39;d best be getting to the hotel. However, it quickly becomes apparent I&#39;m going to be staying alone tonight, although I don&#39;t know why, so I stop walking and settle down on the beach. It transforms into a sort of room, basically one wall facing opposite, a door, and a bed. I&#39;m getting ready to sleep, when suddenly I start hearing loud noises and crashes in the "house" I&#39;m now in. There is an eerie green glow that starts appearing, and I know there&#39;s something in the corridor. I open the door a tiny bit, and see a shadow go by quickly. More sounds, and I&#39;m starting to be very freaked out. But I know that there&#39;s something I have to do, that I&#39;m being called and it&#39;s not going to stop until I face whatever&#39;s out there and take care of it. So I walk out, and end up in this large, fancy room. I now have a bunch of spells, and it&#39;s sort of like a video game, but not completely. I think to myself that I&#39;ve played this game somewhere before, and that this must be the sequel/expansion because there&#39;s more features. Soon, a bunch of zombies/demons start spawning all around, and I have to fight them off, usually by using this sort of spell that encases them in mud, then makes them explode (It&#39;s not like parts  come off and go flying, though). There starts being a sort of confusion about who I am in the dream, and I end up having a view of this pale-looking woman, who apparently is actually a goddess or a descendant of one. She suddenly turns giant, and smashes everything around, and she also has some sort of aura that radiates red/pink hearts, but she&#39;s by no means gentle/pretty, more like the goddess of death or something. Don&#39;t remember much after that, though.

----------


## Wildman

So I remember a couple things from last night, I&#39;m not sure if they&#39;re all part of the same dream but I&#39;ll list them as such since they all kind of "feel" linked.

#559:
* Date: February 10th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

The first thing I remember is being at this sort of campsite, with a couple tents, a spot for a fire, and a couple people I know around me. The dream spans over several days, and I&#39;m not sure what I do during them, but the others are always busy with something. In front of me is a body of water, and in the middle of it an ominous, weird-looking island. It&#39;s pretty big, if not huge, and there are a bunch of giant and things sticking out of it, but mainly a giant sort of black wall, that for some reason I know I have to climb, like it&#39;s my destiny or something. However, I have this feeling of dread every time I see that island, and even though I know I&#39;m going to have to go there soon enough, I keep postponing it. I think at some point in the dream I end up there, but I don&#39;t remember doing that much. 
The second part I remember is being in Australia or some place similar with a couple friends. We&#39;re near a campsite again, and I walk around. I see my friends mostly around some area with a water spurting thing, and a couple small buildings. I ask one of them if he wants to go somewhere, but he doesn&#39;t. I look behind me at the desert-like landscape which actually looks really nice, and think to myself that it&#39;s a waste he doesn&#39;t want to explore it more. 
Another scene, I&#39;m in this sort of giant tower thing, like 100 stories high, once again with friends and acquaintances. Every level looks kind of the same, it has one area that&#39;s like a small lobby, then stairs leading to a sort of maze you have to go through before moving up. At some point, we&#39;re near a sort of balcony, and suddenly a handicapped person in this sort of weird machine where he&#39;s sort of lying down zips past us at an incredible speed, we barely have time to see him. He swerves between two crates and turns into a hallway. We kind of laugh, and say that that&#39;s incredible that he hasn&#39;t hit anything yet. When we get to the next maze, I start making jokes with a friend about it, when suddenly I hear the machine&#39;s noise. The guy is coming at us from what I can hear, and I&#39;m afraid he&#39;s heard what I&#39;ve said and he&#39;s gonna be really pissed, so I run forward, take a left turn, and, still hearing him coming, jump into a hole. I fall one or two stories, and the landing is sort of painful but I&#39;m not hurt. Eventually, I meet up with my friends again and we keep going.
Last thing I recall is being in this sort of void area, basically a floating black checkered board, above blackness. I&#39;m still with my friends, and they all look like they&#39;re enjoying it. To get onto the board, you like bounce on this platform which launches you several feet into the air, and then you sort of bounce for a while as if on a trampoline (the ground like deforms itself) until you&#39;re around the middle of the board, then the ground resumes its more rigid form. I&#39;m a bit freaked out, because I&#39;m sort of afraid of heights and basically it seems like if you fall off, you die. At one point, I have to redo the whole bouncing thing, and I&#39;m afraid of missing my jump and falling. I don&#39;t though, but soon enough the floor starts collapsing under me. A while after, everything&#39;s normal again, and we decide to leave. I think we have to pay some cash to a machine or whatever, and then we get out into the street at night time. We walk around for a while, and I don&#39;t remember exactly what happens afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

#560:
* Date: February 11th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
* 

I&#39;m in Hawaii, and swimming at some sort of small beach with a couple people I know. We&#39;re not on an actual shore though, it&#39;s more like this small artifical lake in a sort of dugout concrete area. You have to go down some stairs, and then you reach the &#39;beach&#39;. For a while everyone&#39;s just chilling out and enjoying themselves, and then I start to realize I&#39;ve lost something. I swim around, looking in the water because I&#39;m certain it&#39;s either at the bottom or floating around somewhere. For a while, I can&#39;t see anything under the surface, but then I get to one angle of view where it&#39;s crystal clear. I don&#39;t spot anything special in the depths. I keep swimming around, but there isn&#39;t all that much ground to cover and I don&#39;t find whatever I&#39;m searching for. Eventually, I get back to shore and maybe briefly talk with one of my friends. I then grab something and get going. Later on in the dream, I think in the plane or back home, I realize I pretty much forgot everything I brought to Hawaii over at that beach, and feel really stupid. I have some discussion with someone, maybe my mom, about whether or not it&#39;s possible to get it mailed it back or something.

----------


## Wildman

#561:
* Date: February 12th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m at a sort of school, everyone I know is there but it looks nothing like mine. It seems more like an isolated building in the mountains. Everyone is sort of hanging around, I think eating lunch. I go up into the mountains, a ways off from the school. A couple people are there, so I just stay there for a while. However, when it&#39;s time to get back to class, I take a lot of time and as I&#39;m going down, I realize I forgot something. I run back up to get it, sprinting as fast as I can. Afterwards, once I get back to the school, I see a soccer ball and kick it. It lands into this sort of small pool/creek built into the school&#39;s wall but also part of a forest, it&#39;s hard to explain. Someone tells me that now it&#39;s lost forever, just like anything that goes into that water. Apparently, it&#39;s very dangerous and even touching can be fatal, although I&#39;m not sure why. I do decide to try to get to the ball though, so I quickly dive in. It&#39;s freezing cold, and I feel a whole bunch of debris and old stuff that people have lost in there. I have to get out, still without the ball. I go in again quickly, knock the ball out, and get out quickly. After all that, I realize I&#39;m really, really late for class.

#562:
* Date: February 12th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

Don&#39;t really remember much from this (probably because there isn&#39;t much in the first place). I&#39;m basically at my house, but I&#39;m a sort of ghost/specter. I see everything in this sort of grey/sepia, clouded view. I can move through walls and float around. I go sort of lucid, thinking for a bit that I&#39;m dreaming. I try to go outside through the wall, but the dream starts fading out and I remember wondering why that keeps happening.

----------


## Wildman

Remembered a fragment of a dream and an LD that turned very weird/warped as I lost lucidity.

#563:
* Date: February 18th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

We&#39;re in ancient times, and I&#39;m at an army camp. I&#39;m not positive, but I think I&#39;m with the Greeks in the Trojan War or something like that, except we&#39;re nowhere near anything that looks like Troy. Apparently I&#39;m an officer of some sort, and I&#39;m trying to muster all the troops together. I get into this gigantic red tent, which seems to even have multiple floors. However, there&#39;s barely anyone around, and the other officers/generals are acting like they don&#39;t really care about what the troops are doing, or as if they&#39;re plotting something. The only person I end up finding in the tent is this guy I know in RL, but it seems like something&#39;s wrong, and whenever I talk to him he acts uneasy. Don&#39;t remember anything after that.


#564:
* Date: February 18th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: None.
*
It&#39;s long. It&#39;s bizarre. It&#39;s partly lucid. It&#39;s a hell of a messed up dream.

So I&#39;m at my old primary school, except now it&#39;s been turned into a sort of egyptian burial thing. I don&#39;t know exactly how it works, but there are a bunch of people being buried or something similar. I don&#39;t know if they&#39;re actually dead or not, but I know I&#39;m the only person who&#39;s alive that&#39;s going to be entombed in a way that I&#39;ll die after a while. For the others who are living, I think they just go through the process but then are dug out. I know all that didn&#39;t make much sense, but it&#39;s hard to explain.
Anyways, I don&#39;t want to die, but for some reason I can&#39;t just run away. Basically they&#39;re going to stick me into a dugout area in a wall and then shut it. I start being wrapped up in something (might&#39;ve been duct tape) to stop me from moving rather than preserve my corpse (that sentence didn&#39;t sound right...). I&#39;m not sure exactly when I do it, but I manage to spring free of my bonds and sneak away. As I go out into the street, I think to myself that was too weird and confusing to be real, and become lucid.  My surroundings are kinda boring and deserted, so I fly just above the street and quickly to another part of the city. I soon land on a sloped street, and as I walk down I try to look at details of everything. I remember looking at the bark on a tree and thinking how realistic it seemed. After that, I look at my hands for a while to stabilize and see how precisely "drawn" they are. I eventually get to this sort of bus/train station open to the outside, and suddenly Jet Li appears and walks up to me. He starts attacking me, and we get into a kung fu fight. It was all pretty cool, and I don&#39;t know exactly how but I manage to dodge every attack he throws at me, I&#39;m not sure if just by reaction or if I was sort of on autopilot. Anyways, after that I slowly start losing lucidity. I decide to try once again to look from a dream guide(I have yet to determine if I believe in/what I believe about those) , but I&#39;m not exactly smart about it. I fly up, over a sort of port, and land near a beach. There are like two people there, one who was this very ugly cop. I think both were women, and when I asked them if they were my DG (but sort of hoping they weren&#39;t), and they said no. 
After that, I suddenly got dragged away by another police officer, on some stupid charge.  Lucidity was pretty much gone, but I still had that general self-confidence and thought to myself that I&#39;ll just go to the police station and then leave whenever I feel. At this point, the dream sort of morphs. 
_<I&#39;m not sure if this part of the dream starts exactly at this moment, I just know it&#39;s part of the dream and it would seem coherent for it to be here. Basically, I black out, and my vision is just of a screen, with three different lines of text on the top left and a smaller screen in the middle. Each line corresponded to a different part in the dream, and I could select one to resume the dream at. In the middle of the screen, a picture appeared depending on which line you selected. I pick the third one, which said something like "Stuck in the yellow room", and had the picture of a wall covered in blood red, strange graffiti and writings. I confirm my selection, and the part of the dream starts "loading". I think I&#39;m suddenly a black guy, and there&#39;s a wrecked car near me, and everything is sort of insane. I&#39;m near this elevator opening with no door, and the graffiti from the picture is all over the walls. I vaguely remember running through the darkness with some people shooting at me or something like that. However, I quickly think to myself that I missed a whole cunk of the dream, so that I should go back to an earlier moment, or else I won&#39;t have a clue what&#39;s going right now. >_
Apparently, I&#39;ve just arrived at the police station. I&#39;m suddenly in a car, in this weird, very dark factory. The car is really fancy, and I think it&#39;s white. I hear a voice on a speaker, and I try to act normal but I&#39;m sort of clueless as to what I have to do. I think the voice says something like: "You know what to do right, you&#39;ve done this all before". I somehow figure out that this is a drug dealer base, and that usually they bring cars here to fix them up or add special things. I pretend I know what I&#39;m doing and that I&#39;m part of all of this. At the end of the dream, I think I accelerate and crash into something, causing chaos and I guess arriving at the point I "loaded" earlier.

Weird, confusing, long. Yeah.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow, what an interesting dream. Creepy beginning about being wrapped up and about to be buried in the wall.  ::shock::  







> and as I walk down I try to look at details of everything. I remember looking at the bark on a tree and thinking how realistic it seemed. After that, I look at my hands for a while to stabilize and see how precisely "drawn" they are.[/b]



I love doing things like that, I feel when I do it makes my LD seem so much more real and satisfying.







> I black out, and my vision is just of a screen, with three different lines of text on the top left and a smaller screen in the middle. Each line corresponded to a different part in the dream, and I could select one to resume the dream at. [/b]



 Now that is something completley different. And it actually worked and took you there. I think that is really cool.  :smiley:  


Keep up the interesting dreams. I&#39;ll have to go back and read some more....

----------


## Wildman

Hey there. Yeah it was a pretty weird dream, and the whole selection screen thing was interesting. Stuff like that usually happens when I lose lucidity, like once at the end of an LD I was desperately trying to fix an error on a computer so I could continue the dream. It&#39;s kinda strange, because I&#39;m not lucid (at least I don&#39;t think so) but I&#39;m still trying to become lucid and although I assume I&#39;m dreaming, I&#39;m not actually conscious of it.


Anyways, last night&#39;s dream:

#564:
* Date: February 20th, 2007
Length: 3-4 minutes (technically, months&#33
*

I&#39;m at a campsite near the ocean with a whole bunch of friends and people I know. My recall from this part of the dream is pretty fuzzy, so I don&#39;t remember exactly what we were doing that whole time. Basically we just hang around and I go from one group of people to another, and the ambience is kinda like that of a party. I think night falls at some point, and I know something interesting happens, but I can&#39;t quite remember it  ::|: . I&#39;m hesitating between two things that seem right: A haunting (freaky stuff happening, etc.) and an invasion by some army. Either way, people start kinda scattering/running away, and I&#39;m pretty far away from most of them, close to shore and seeing their campfires. I don&#39;t know exactly what happens, but we end up on a couple ships, in the middle of the ocean, apparently back in the 15th century. And we&#39;re sailing for, where else, the New World. At the moment where I "wake up" in the dream, I&#39;m near a rail on the ship, talking with a couple men. It&#39;s been a bit more than 4 months since we set out apparently, and the men are hungry and getting very restless, and they tell me so. Although we don&#39;t seem to have much hope of reaching any land soon, someone suddenly cries out as he sees something. I don&#39;t have any memory of the actual landing of the ships, but just find myself suddenly on solid ground. Everything is pretty green, and we&#39;re in a sort of area surrounded by hills. Ahead of us is an indian village. However, we quickly realize everything&#39;s all wrong&#33; They have huge, metallic gates that automatically open and close, and all the 21st century technology from what we can see. We quickly realize that we&#39;re much more likely to be conquered than the other way around, so I don&#39;t think we even go and talk to the Indian guy standing watch. 
We&#39;re not actually that shocked though: The whole dream had kind of a video game perspective to it, so the fact that they were so advanced was just that they "played" well and focused on development/technology.

----------


## Wildman

#565:
* Date: February 21st, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

Not sure if this is two separate dreams or not, but I think the two main parts are from the same dream. Anyways, in the first part I&#39;m in a sort of city, and it might just be in the near future. Everything&#39;s sort of dark and houses are clustered together. It&#39;s christmas or at least the holidays, and I&#39;m near this large (huge) trailer home, which is pretty much a house in itself. I don&#39;t remember exactly what I do, but I remember appearing at different windows and entrances to the trailer, and ending up on the roof a couple times. An old friend I haven&#39;t seen in years is inside with his mom, and I eventually go in and start chatting with him. Later on in the dream, he&#39;s with me in the narrow streets, and he&#39;s trying to get something to write graffiti with. A cop spots him though, and he starts sprinting away. 
In the second part, I end up in a sort of small shop/grocery store, I think still with my friend or at least some guy, and another woman who quickly went into the nearby bathrooms. As I stand around, suddenly two or three thugs, led by someone I know in real life, arrive and attack me, then my friend. Basically, the leader sprays this sort of thing into my face, and suddenly I&#39;m like paralyzed/strengthless. I fall to the ground in a blur, and use all my willpower to stay awake and try to scream for help, hoping the girl in the bathroom will hear me. The leader sees my slowly crawling, and apparently he wants to kidnap me and the guy, but I don&#39;t know why. However, his plans apparently change, and a bomb is set in the middle of the store, where I was standing earlier. Soon enough, it detonates and I die. However, the dream restarts back at the moment where the thugs came in, and this time, although I get the spray thing, I crawl behind an aisle to protect myself from the explosion. It works, and after that I manage to stand up. I have some thoughts about lucid dreaming, and think to myself that I am having a lucid dream, but don&#39;t truly realize it. The thugs are nowhere to be seen, but everything&#39;s in a sort of chaos. The shop morphs into a sort of cave, and I remember my brother watching as I fought this sort of robot, but controlling myself using a gaming controller, hard to explain. After that, my brother wants to try.

----------


## Wildman

#566:
* Date: February 23rd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Don&#39;t remember much at all from this. Baiscally, I&#39;m in this sort of huge underground mall type place, with a bunch of friends and people I know scattered about. Suddenly, one of my friends goes into this sort of frenzy and gives everyone he knows, including me, 10 bucks, telling us to come with him so we can get something to eat (ice cream I think?). Everyone seems eager, but I don&#39;t care that much. I follow him though, and he&#39;s almost running to get there. I talk to someone, and he starts telling me something, I think a joke, but he doesn&#39;t finish it. At that point, we get split off, and suddenly a phone rings for me and I think to myself that he&#39;s calling me to finish the joke. I woke up shortly after because someone was actually calling me, heh. Don&#39;t know if it got integrated into the dream or what.

----------


## Wildman

Wow. Last night was pretty strange. Felt like the most realistic lucid I&#39;ve ever had, but I&#39;m not really sure how long I stayed completely lucid. Either way it was still pretty sweet, and I can remember one other strange dream.

#567:
* Date: February 26th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

At first, I&#39;m in this sort of large house that has some features of my school, but only two floors. Basically, I&#39;m in there with my mom and/or this girl, and for some reason someone from an insane asylum has been delivered there, and we have to live with him. He&#39;s partly crippled, but he can walk, and we&#39;re pretty freaked out about him. His name is Bob the crazy or Crazy Bob or something of the sort. He has this weird, scary look and he just sort of watches us silently and follows us around on his crutches. We run up some stairs, and he follows us. After that we start discussing something for a long time, and every now and then Bob adds some words. It soons becomes apparent he&#39;s not crazy at all, but very intelligent and rational. Also, rather than actually in the house now, we&#39;re standing on the edge of a waterfall, but with the stairs still behind us.
 Starting now, I&#39;m not sure how things go chronologically, so I&#39;ll just list what I can remember. At some point, I recall having this sort of vision that Bob is going to kill us, and that might&#39;ve been why I was afraid in the first place. After that, I remember being with my parents in these sort of rapids. I&#39;m sitting on this sort of couch thing that&#39;s partially submerged, but not enough for my head to be underwater. I keep getting splashed by waves of this nasty, muddy water and I&#39;m thinking that I&#39;m gonna need a shower right after this because I&#39;m covered in crap. I talk with my parents for a while, and I think ask what&#39;s for dinner. At some point, my vision is back to the waterfall/stairs, and Bob makes this sort of strange gamble thing. He has a leaf and puts a coin (I think, for some reason, it was a "20 dollar coin") on it, and then drops the leaf into the water. He says he&#39;s making a sort of gamble, and if he loses then it means great danger. Eventually, I think we all realize that he lost, and I think to myself that might be the reason why he kills us, because he&#39;s forced to for losing the gamble, not because he&#39;s crazy. Yeah, confusing.


#568: 
* Date: February 27th, 2007
Length: 4-5 minutes
Technique used: I really, really, really freakin wanted an LD.
*

The first thing I remember is being outside my house, and it&#39;s night time but I can still see pretty well. Soon enough, I become lucid and really try to focus, because I&#39;m always in this sorta dilemma whenever I have an LD over how much control I really had, and if it wasn&#39;t just kind of a fake lucid.  Anyways, I look at my hands and the rest of my body, because usually my recall is devoid of actually seeing myself except for the hands, even when I have an LD. I don&#39;t know exactly how, but I end up at school, but I&#39;m pretty sure I&#39;m still lucid. I&#39;m on a terrasse, and there&#39;s a safety net that acts like a kind of giant window to prevent people from falling off. I think we&#39;re on the 3rd floor, and there are some people sitting down at a table talking and eating. There&#39;s a friend of mine there, and I briefly talk to him. I don&#39;t remember what he was saying, but I start ripping the net so I can jump off. However, once it&#39;s ripped, I&#39;m still kind of afraid of jumping, which I took as a good thing because it showed I was really conscious. Basically, I end up hanging from the net and then just letting go. I landed on the basketball court, but at some point I think I end up in a house. This whole part is hard to remember, because I kind of have two conflicting "versions" of the dream in memory. 
 (green for semi-lucid) Anyways, I think I&#39;m in a corridor, with a whole bunch of like statues or inflated things representing people and creatures. Apparently, they&#39;re all different models for "companions" I can choose. I end up summoning several weird looking ones and they follow me around. Now I think I&#39;m back at the basketball court, with the companions and some rl friends. I want to try out flying or at least hovering again, and after a couple tries of jumping several feet high but just sort of floating back down, it works all right. I fly above my friends to see what they&#39;d see, but I don&#39;t recall their reaction. I then land near a brick wall, and suddenly this girl I know starts screaming, because she saw this sort of bus/taxi, with a sign that said "Taxi service" or something like that. She explains that someone told her to stay away from any taxi that offered to drive people around (as opposed to.....?). The company is called something like "Damien&#39;s Taxis" or something starting with D. Soon enough though, a bunch of vampires come out of the thing and start attacking us. Around here I lose most lucidity I had left.  
 I run off and into the street, but the "vampires" soon catch up with me. They&#39;re not actual like people, but more like these strange abstract drawings. It&#39;s hard to explain. Anyways I decide I have to calm down and just realize they can&#39;t do anything, with kind of a flash of lucidity. One starts trying to attack me, and I just shrug off whatever he does. But soon enough, more come and I kind of freak out, and like in a lot of my dreams it&#39;s like I&#39;m in a video game. I stop everything and pause, and press a button to "restart" the dream, not really lucid at all anymore, but the dream is still kind of organized like a lucid dream (flying, etc.), I&#39;m not sure how to explain. There are occasional hints/ideas in my mind that I&#39;m dreaming, but I don&#39;t fully grasp it. Anyways, I reappear at the same house as earlier with the corridor, and there&#39;s this sort of butler/servant guy. I&#39;m not sure whether or not he was there earlier. Anyways, I leave through a door into this city, and start flying around again. I end up in this really nice, isolated place, and instead of actually being "in" my body it&#39;s sort of like I&#39;m a ghost or a camera just floating around where I please. I see this really nice place where there&#39;s this large structure, and at the very top of it are two white pigeons each holding a metallic cord that keeps the structure together. I get closer to them, and think to myself that I should try to take a "picture" so I can post it on DV (see what I mean now when I talked about hints of lucid dreaming, without really being lucid) because it&#39;s an incredible sight. There&#39;s another huge flock of birds flying around, and I try to get a picture with the two pigeons, the flock and the sky all together. I take like two mental pictures somehow, and then decide to explore some more. Behind me is this darker area, sort of like a desert-like labyrinth, with areas covered in spider webs. I fly up to a platform, but when I land I get stuck in a bunch of the spiderwebs, and can barely move.
I quickly reappear/restart at the house, and this time all lucidity is gone for sure. I&#39;m really like in a video game now, and the butler tells me that I&#39;m going to face many evil creatures throughout my journey, like the vampires from earlier. He says he&#39;s trapped a davvish or dannish or something like that (it sounded real enough in the dream), the weakest of those creatures, in the cellar. He tells me the only way to get rid of them is to grab them, hold them in front of a mirror my force and like have them open their mouth and swallow themselves in the mirror or something like that. As I get closer to the door I get this little alert thing telling me this is a training area, so I gain more experience or whatever here. Yeah, yeah I play too many video games. After that, I don&#39;t recall much.
Hell of a dream though.

----------


## Wildman

#569:
* Date: March 1st, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

This was a really weird dream, but I don&#39;t remember much from it. Basically I&#39;m in a sort of city with my mom and grandmother, but the city is like at least partly indoors and very clustered. We&#39;re kinda walking around, but looking for a specific street. We basically know where it is and how to get there, but for some reason we&#39;re confused and kinda lost. We end up looking at a map on a wall, and this asian police(wo)man comes up to us and starts asking us if we need help. She&#39;s really, really hard to understand though, but she&#39;s acting like we&#39;re the ones who don&#39;t speak English well. We ask her where the street we&#39;re looking for is, and she answers something like "One-One". We ask her to repeat, but she just says the same thing. We decide we&#39;re not going to get any helpful information from her, so we just walk off. After that, I just remember talking with my mom for a long time about how my grandmother&#39;s been acting very strangely with people we&#39;ve met so far, and it seems like something&#39;s wrong.

----------


## Wildman

#570:
* Date: March 2nd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in this sort of camp at first, in this vast area of land covered in fields. I&#39;m in somewhat of an organized unit, and apparently we&#39;re on some sort of mission. However, one of our people has gone missing before we&#39;ve even begun. I volunteer to go out and find him, and another strong guy comes with me. At some point though, he becomes my brother. We go off, and start following some path. We know this isn&#39;t going to be easy because we&#39;re not dealing with normal stuff, but supernatural. We talk for a while, deciding our plan. We discuss the fact that we only have till dusk to search, because we have to be back by then since it&#39;s too risky. We have to decide whether we thoroughly search the surrounding area, or if we directly go as far as possible to find the missing guy. I think we pick the first option. Soon enough, we&#39;re alone, except for these really strange, loud animal sounds all around us. The guy asks what it is, and I say that they (whoever they are) are trying to confuse and scare us, and that those are mixed sounds of animals dying that they&#39;re playing. He tells me it sounded more like animals having sex with an uneasy laugh. We eventually get to this sort of mini pier/dock place. The guy is now definitely my brother, and he&#39;s running off, confused and losing his mind. I&#39;m in kind of a haze, but still rational. I realize something is very wrong, and that I have to stop it before it&#39;s too late. There&#39;s this sort of persistent noise around us, but I&#39;m not sure what it is. Everything kinda feels like I&#39;m underwater. Suddenly I seem to have an idea, and go running to my brother, aware that he&#39;s completely out of it. I yell at him to try to focus, because I have an important question to ask him. I ask something like if he remembers the pages of Confucius, and I&#39;m not sure what he answers, I think no. I drag him into this small building, which is basically just a roof above a little museum about 16th century humanism. By now he&#39;s not so much my brother but almost like a child. I see a man reading this open book, and realize that whatever it says in there is extremely important if we want to survive. However, I drag the child to a nearby pedestal with another text on it. I&#39;m not sure exactly what I do, maybe read it while forcing him to look at it, but it&#39;s like he&#39;s burning. He struggles and screams, trying to break free, but I manage to keep him in position. I&#39;m almost at the last line, and the child is moving more and more, when suddenly this sort of angel/holy person appears behind me, in this sort of golden suit/armor. He talks to me like he knows me, and when I ask him for help he acts like I have a reputation of "crying wolf" when I don&#39;t really need his aid. However, he looks at the child and seems to suddenly realize something is very wrong. He walks up to him, grabs his arm, and they both vanish. After that, I don&#39;t know where I am or anything, I just remember thinking for a while. It&#39;s possible I was just in blackness. I start to think to myself that Christianity has to be right, after all I just went through it&#39;s not possible that it isn&#39;t (apparently I was fighting against demons or whatever since the beginning). However, the atheist instinct quickly kicks in and almost got me lucid. I realize that what just happened was just a dream, but don&#39;t actually make the link that I&#39;m still dreaming.

#571:
* Date: March 2nd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m with my grandmother at night in a city for some reason, and we go into this house&#39;s front yard. I see the guy who won the last Survivor season, and he&#39;s got some noodles in a box that he&#39;s bringing to a family. Don&#39;t ask me why, I have no clue. They aren&#39;t even his family. Anyways, I follow him, and my grandmother stays outside. We go into a house through an open door, and I sit down right there at the entrance, and so does the guy. Soon an aged woman comes up, takes the noodles and thanks him, without really noticing me. Everyone walks away, and I end up going back outside. My grandmother is still there, but she suddenly just tells me she&#39;s going home to sleep, and there goes my ride back to my house. I try to call my mom, but the cellphone is really weird. Instead of just entering numbers, it has like a 5 row 5 column table in which you can put a bunch of letters and stuff. It&#39;s really hard to figure out, and just when I think I get how to switch between numbers and letters, it&#39;s not that at all and it messes up after I enter a couple numbers correctly and I have to restart all over. Eventually, the dream ends.

----------


## Wildman

#572:
* Date: March 5th 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Don&#39;t remember that much in actual details from the dream, just feelings. Basically, I&#39;m in my house, and I&#39;m not sure it was part of the dream, I think it was, but my two brothers got extremely pissed at each other, and one of them ended up hitting the other or pulling a dirty trick. Now the other one is pretty much out to kill the other one, or at least take extreme revenge. It&#39;s a foggy day, and I&#39;m in the house, and the whole atmosphere is really tense. One of my brothers is somewhere in the house, but Im not sure exactly sure where, and the other is not there for now. My mom is there, and really nervous too. We talk for a while, and I end up going into the garage. When I open the garage door, I see my oldest brother there, in front of his car, just standing and staring with an insane, angry look at the front door, just waiting for the other one to come out. I&#39;m so freaked out I quickly walk back into the house without closing the car&#39;s trunk I had opened to look for something. I tell my mom he&#39;s outside, and ask if there&#39;s no way we can get my other brother out for like a week, before he gets himself killed, but apparently he&#39;s being stubborn about it or something. I don&#39;t really remember the rest really, but I just recall feeling really freaked for the whole dream.

----------


## Wildman

#573:
* Date: March 7th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in my house or something like it, except a bit bigger and everything&#39;s really dark. A friend of mine is there, and I&#39;m not sure exactly what we&#39;re doing. However, suddenly a huge earthquake breaks out. We&#39;re pretty afraid, and I get under a large table quickly. It&#39;s not a completely normal earthquake though. I&#39;m on my back on this sort of small platform under the table, and everywhere my body is in contact with the ground I feel an intense, buzzing pain, like I&#39;m being electrocuted. I think my friend is feeling it too, but I&#39;m not sure where he is. However, we just assume this as a normal part of the earthquake. I&#39;m really in pain, and think to myself that I just have to suffer through this 2 minutes and then it&#39;ll all be over. After that, we get up and the dream branches off into a sort of fake or at least very low lucid where I was in this parking lot. Things got really weird though, I&#39;d rather not talk about it   ::?:

----------


## Wildman

Recalls been kinda crappy and haven&#39;t been sleeping much lately, here&#39;s a few parts of a weird dream from last night:

#574:
* Date: March 12th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I start out in this sort of hotel which is a gigantic tower. I don&#39;t really know what I do for a while, but I&#39;m at the lobby. Basically it&#39;s this really big room with tables at a couple places and a large catwalk above us leading to elevators or something. Soon enough though, I leave and end up at this sort of small, fake beach near a lake, with a bunch of people I know. I supposedly go lucid, but I&#39;m almost sure I wasn&#39;t actually. Anyways, for some reason I start acting crazy. Suddenly the song "Can&#39;t Stop" (RHCP) starts playing and I guess to freak out everyone I go up to the water and start dancing like crazy and diving in and out of the water in time with the music. After that, I end up back at the hotel, and I think I&#39;m chasing somebody to shoot them or whatever. However, after running for a while, the guy suddenly disappears. I look around, and for some reason I think I see the person in my line of vision, but don&#39;t actually realize it&#39;s him. He was basically flat down on the floor behind a stairway railing, but I ended up just walking away.

----------


## Wildman

Not exactly the most pleasant of dreams to read about, heh. You are forewarned.

#575:
* Date: March 13th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I&#39;m in the bathroom, and I take a freaking gigantic dump. When I&#39;m done and I flush, the toilet&#39;s backed up. I&#39;m not sure whether there&#39;s a plunger nearby or not, but either way it never comes to mind to use one. I just keep trying to flush, and it never works. Eventually, the toilet floods and there&#39;s water everywhere in the bathroom. I think someone passes by, but I don&#39;t say anything. After that, I don&#39;t remember much of anything.

----------


## Wildman

#576:
* Date: March 20th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m with a friend and his girlfriend, and he tells me to come with him to go see something really cool. I think he told me it was an action movie or something, and I was pretty pumped up to go see it. However, when we get there, it&#39;s this sort of weird room missing a ceiling and a couple walls, with maybe like 20 seats. To the left, a little lower and in another room, is an orchestra and they start playing some classical songs. I&#39;m disappointed, and notice one of my teachers is among the musicians. For some reason, I&#39;m kind of embarassed, and since I&#39;m also bored I decide to just walk away. I end up going to see a movie, and my mom appears out of nowhere. We realize that the next movie starts at like 5 PM. It was around 1:45 PM at the time in the dream (not sure how I know that), so I feel kinda bummed at having wasted my time.

Besides that, I had this weird dream I don&#39;t remember much about. Basically I was in this sort of large, open island which was kind of like a ruined temple. I think it was the end of the world or something, or at least a large disaster like an earthquake had occurred. I was with some people I know, and we were cut off from the rest of humanity (if there was anyone left) so we were just hanging around trying to figure out what to do.

----------


## Wildman

#577:
* Date: March 23rd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m with a couple of friends, and apparently we&#39;re visiting some new school. We&#39;re in Paris for some reason, although it looks nothing like a crowded city, more like a small isolated citadel. For a while we just hang around talking with people. Eventually, we kinda scatter and try to find some stuff to do. I go into this large stadium, where I think they&#39;re playing basketball. The stadium feels more like a collosseum and the walls are made of stone, like a castle&#39;s. I walk up some stairs and get onto the outer ring, high above the court. I start running forward with the little space I have, and jump, not afraid of falling and dying or anything. I make a huge leap, over the other opposite side of the stadium and onto solid ground, unhurt. At some point in the dream, someone tells me that no one has ever done a jump of that distance before, but I&#39;m not sure if he actually saw me doing it. I start going back up some stairs to try another jump, but I get lost. The "city" is divided into 3 different areas, with several stadiums, so I can never find the one I was at in the beginning. I end up near the mayor&#39;s house or whatever, and it has a small garden near it, and another stadium. For a while, I think I&#39;m at the right place, but then realize that to make a jump I would have to trample everything in the garden. I conclude that I&#39;m not in the right spot, and keep walking.

#578:
* Date: March 23rd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

This might be part of the same dream, but I&#39;m not sure. I&#39;m at my school, and suddenly face to face with a supervillain of some sort. He/she (can&#39;t remember which, I think it&#39;s a she) gets pissed, and throws this weird sort of shuriken-looking blade thing at me. It&#39;s no normal shuriken though, and it&#39;s following me everywhere I go as I run. I sprint up the stairs really fast (might have some sort of super speed in this dream), hearing this constant high-pitched noise produced by the shuriken as it gets nearer or further away. I get to the third floor and go into the library. For a while, I don&#39;t hear much and think I&#39;m safe. However, I suddenly start hearing it again. I somehow quit out of this "game", hoping it will stop following me if I do. However, although I do this several times, whenever I log back in I hear it coming closer. I can&#39;t just go into &#39;real&#39; life though, it&#39;s like I&#39;m stuck playing/living the game. The shuriken comes, and starts bouncing around as I dodge it. As it hits the walls, sparks fly around but I still manage to evade it. However, I&#39;m getting tired quickly. Eventually the supervillain comes, and she starts taunting me, saying stuff like: : "Did you think leaving the game would really work? That&#39;s right, I saw the records of you leaving and re-entering." After that, I&#39;m not sure what happens.

----------


## Wildman

#579:
* Date: March 25th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

Someone I&#39;ve talked to on internet but never met, from Texas, *walks* to Texas, all the way to my house. I don&#39;t see the actual trip, just him arriving and jumping over a wooden fence in front of my house that isn&#39;t there in real life. I go see him, and for some reason I&#39;m very, very scared that someone in my family is going to realize he&#39;s here. In the dream, my house looks normal, except for this sort of large garage place with a kind of treehouse or house on a platform inside it. We go there, and to get inside there&#39;s a sort of rope that hangs down, and you have to climb it into a little hole. He does so, and then asks me if I can do it. I don&#39;t remember what I answered, but I&#39;m so nervous that I decide to check in the house to see who&#39;s at home. I walk in, and apparently my parents are out on some errand. Only one of my brothers is there, asleep on a couch and wearing a beanie. I&#39;m reassured, thinking that if he&#39;s asleep he didn&#39;t see the guy hopping the fence. However, I end up in the living room and he&#39;s awake, looking at me angrily. For a while he just stares, and I think he asks me if I have something to tell him. I say no, and he calls me a liar and ends up smacking me in the face. He says he saw everything, and he yells at me for a long while. I&#39;m still not sure what the actual problem was now, but at the time in the dream I understood completely. After that, my brother kinda walks off. When my parents get back, he says nothing. I&#39;m back in the garage by now, and at some table talking with the guy. My mom arrives suddenly though, and she realizes what&#39;s going on. She gets mad too, but not as much, and as we&#39;re talking about it, my other brother arrives. He&#39;s kinda stunned/pissed, and eventually the dream ends. I know I&#39;m missing a bunch of details and maybe parts of the dream, but I&#39;m not sure what.

#580:
* Date: March 25th, 2007
Length: ?
*

I&#39;m not really sure what happened with this one. I might&#39;ve been lucid for a while, but apparently forgot everything except for one strong image. Basically I was in this sort of corridor with a checkered floor in the dream, and then suddenly everything went into a giant chaotic spiral. As I flew around, I was apparently lucid. I remember thinking at some point something like: "This lucid dream has lasted a really long time, I wonder when it&#39;s going to end&#33;" (if it really did last long, sucks that I forgot everything&#33 :wink2: . The only thing I really recall is looking straight in front of me, and in the darkness appeared this sort of symbol/image. First I think it was just a shining, golden pyramid. After that though, I think it was a pyramid juxtaposed with a telescope, both in gold and radiating light. After that though, no recall whatsoever.

----------


## Wildman

#581:
* Date: March 26th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m at my school, and start walking up among a crowd of people. Right behind me is someone I used to know, that I really, really didn&#39;t like. Suddenly, people in front stop walking. I don&#39;t remember exactly why, but I think a friend of mine was blocking people from passing just to piss them off. My french teacher and bio teacher appeared, and the bio teacher went into this whole elaborate joke that involved receptors and hormones in cells. It lasted a while, and everyone was laughing but from what I can remember, it was really, really lame.

#582:
* Date: March 26th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m in a classroom, but I&#39;m not really sure what&#39;s going on. Basically, all I remember is waiting around for a while. Then for some reason a guy just leans back and puts his head on the whole table I&#39;m sitting at. I&#39;m kinda weirded out, and ask him pretty curtly to get off. I&#39;m not sure what happens, but eventually I get tired of him and just walk off to another table. Exciting dream, huh?

----------


## Wildman

#583:
* Date: March 30th, 2007
Length: unknown
*

So I had this dream last night, but I don&#39;t remember more than a few moments of it and the general gist of the dream. Basically, the dream started out some murders that apparently I didn&#39;t commit, but I&#39;ve been framed for them. There&#39;s some demonic power of some sort involved, and the weapon used to kill the people was this bright red (blood-colored although not necessarily blood-stained) axe. I drive over to some place in the woods, near a creek. I see someone on the edge of a sort of ravine. He sees me, and I&#39;m carrying this sort of long stick that has the axe attached to it on one side. He sees the axe, and thinks I&#39;m the murderer. He starts running away, and afraid he will tell people, I uh, murder him, ironically. I then tip him over the edge, and he goes rolling down. I don&#39;t remember the rest of the dream in specifics, but I ended up killing like 7 people...

#584:
* Date: March 30th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

It&#39;s morning, and I wake up to my bro and mom walking into my room. I kinda pretend to be asleep, and they turn on my computer. They start looking at a bunch of stuff about universities. They find some uh, pictures, and arent too happy about it. Eventually, I wake up for real.

----------


## Wildman

Doh, remembered 3 dreams clearly this morning and now the recall is all gone, except for a fragment of one :/

#585:
* Date: March 31st, 2007
Length: > 2 minutes
*

So it&#39;s pretty late in the afternoon, and I&#39;m talking the bus home. However, for some reason I&#39;m late and it leaves without me, and there&#39;s no other buses coming. Night&#39;s start to fall, and everything&#39;s getting pitch black. I end up going to someone&#39;s house nearby. It&#39;s built on a body of water or something, and a few other people I know are there. Everything&#39;s really, really dark, with no lights, so we fumble around for a long while on a sort of dock built under the house. Eventually we get together in a room, and try to figure out what we&#39;re going to do. I end up going on a long journey home, I think waking on the highway, but I don&#39;t remember specifics except one moment where I think to myself I might wanna consider calling my mom to tell her I&#39;m going to be late...

Recall is sucking...

----------


## Wildman

So uh, had a pretty vivid lucid I guess, but it was really, really short so I didn&#39;t exactly get to appreciate it much..

#586:
* Date: April 2nd, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

Basically, I&#39;m in this large sort of building/complex thing, and for a while I&#39;m sorta just thinking, pacing around a bit. Eventually it "clicks" that I&#39;m dreaming, and I try to focus on everything around me and get my head clear. For a while, everything felt really clear and vivid, and I could see everything on my hands and fingers in good detail. After a while, someone walks up behind me and starts talking to me about lucid dreaming and kinda helping me out. However, things soon start blacking out and the guy mentions something about not putting my arms in front of my face, but I quickly wake up.

----------


## Wildman

#587:
* April 6th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m both in/playing the game Medieval 2:Total War, kinda like in a lot of my dreams. I&#39;m at the head of a medium-sized army, and the atmosphere is pretty dark. It&#39;s pretty much like Mordor out there, and in front of my is a dark army with about the same number of men. For a while, I don&#39;t think we get to fighting. After that, the battle starts in sort of a blur. However, I know that we&#39;re getting hopelessly crushed. We pull back in retreat, and go to some small hill. I&#39;m in front of a group of maybe 50 archers, and the enemy commander arrives with some bodyguards. He leaves them behind to go speak with me alone, to negotiate surrender. Desperate, and although it&#39;s completely against principle/rules, I have a sort of crosshair aimed over the commander (I&#39;m still *in* the actual game though) and consider taking him down. He gets about 30 feet away, and I order the men to fire flaming arrows at him. One of them hits him, and he dies. This causes some chaos, but allows my men to get back into the fight with a chance of victory. I end up near a sort of ravine, I think on a horse or at least controlling mounted men. The enemy has a bunch of knights who start charging, and we lure them to the side and into many wooden spikes that they get impaled on. Eventually, I&#39;m back in the standing army, and we slowly approach the wall of enemy troops. We&#39;re only maybe like 10 feet from each other, but neither side charges. I spot an enemy hero/ranking officer, and order one of my archers to fire an arrow at him. It hits him right in the forehead, but he doesn&#39;t bleed and doesn&#39;t seem hurt. I realize it&#39;s going to take a lot more to kill him, and that he can recover very quickly from injury so it has to be done fast. I have the men fire volleys of flaming arrows again, and he starts to burn but every time the fire gets put out somehow. At this point, he isn&#39;t surrounded by men anymore but two sort of curved walls, I can&#39;t really explain what they look like. I realize that if I fire into something near the walls, a giant flame appears that burns the officer for a few seconds. I keep doing this, and eventually he dies. And that&#39;s pretty much it...

Fragments:
-Some dream involving Warcraft 2 or 1, and losing badly then making a comeback...
-A dream where I got kidnapped with one or two people I know. My hands were tied, but I slowly managed to free myself. However, by the time I was free, something else had happened, not sure what, that made trying to escape completely useless.

----------


## Wildman

#588:
* April 7th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m at some parking lot in a wooded area, and nearby is a sort of grassy hill on the edge of a ravine. A soccer game starts up with a couple friends and people I don&#39;t know. We only have one goal, and it&#39;s in front of some trees and stuff so we aren&#39;t TOO afraid of hitting the ball into the ravine. The goalie is Petr Cech, pro goalkeeper, so we&#39;re all pretty intimidated. However, someone manages to score quickly and everyone is surprised. Eventually we realize it&#39;s not impossible to make a goal against him. At one point, I receive the ball and do a perfect volley, but hit the ball with my own hand and it doesn&#39;t go into goal, but is deviated into the ravine. I say sorry, and they start playing with another ball. I feel bad though, so I decide to try to get it. I go near the edge, and realize it&#39;s really far down, and not very accessible. I remember hesitating for a while, but I don&#39;t I ever managed to get down there.

#589:
* April 7th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I watched Constantine the day before, this is what resulted. Basically, I&#39;m on a sort of terrace, and Rachel Weisz is there. I have to protect from something, but for a while I&#39;m not sure what. However, soon enough a sort of big demon appears, although I don&#39;t remember the way he looked exactly, I think he was yellow. Anyways, we get into a fight, and his main way to try to kill me is the suddenly vanishes, then rockets down from the ceiling even though it&#39;s really low, and crushes anything in his way. I understand the pattern, and start running around so that he doesn&#39;t land on me. After that, he&#39;s a bit stunned when he hits the ground, so I have time to punch him or whatever. It all lasts really long, and the demon doesn&#39;t show signs of being really hurt. I wonder why Rachel Weisz isn&#39;t helping me at all, just standing there. Eventually, the demon disappears. Later on in the dream though, I think he reappeared.

#590:
* April 7th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

I&#39;m cooking a steak, and my mom walks up behind me. I&#39;m not sure exactly what happens, maybe some oil spatters everywhere, but I get my toes burned pretty badly and my mom gets her arm burned. I run to a sink, sit on the counter and sit there putting cold water over my feet for what seems like several minutes. Yep... and that&#39;s about it...

----------


## Wildman

#591:
* Date: April 8th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I don&#39;t remember much from this, but here&#39;s what I do recall. I&#39;m in this sort of weird kind of obstacle course like area. Nearby is a small cave built into a cliff, with rocks jutting out so you can climb around and in it. According to my notes, I could freeze time one way or another in this dream, but I don&#39;t recall doing it anymore. What I do remember is going to the cave, and climbing along the side of it. I&#39;m not sure how to describe it, but there&#39;s this sort of arch thing that juts out, and allows you to go to an isolated, dark spot where a person can sit down. I climb to it, and see my mom there. I wonder what she&#39;s doing, but don&#39;t really stick around long because I&#39;m afraid of falling, because I think I&#39;m losing my grip. In the lake under me an old friend appears, and he tells me to do something, I don&#39;t remember what. I think to myself that maybe I can make the jump down without dying or injuring myself seriously, I think using the time stop thing. Eventually, instead of jumping down I hop on some rock platforms that are floating in the air, and get back onto the obstacle course. There&#39;s two balance beams that are together, and as I try to walk over them on my way down I nearly fall. I think to myself that I shouldn&#39;t fall now, now that the hardest part (climbing the cliff) is over. 

Besides that, I had one dream where I was sprinting for a long time near a fence, to a soccer goal guarded by a goalkeeper. I did this several times, and each time someone passed me the ball out of nowhere so I could score.

----------


## Wildman

#592:
* Date: April 9th, 2007
Length: 2+ minutes
*

Don&#39;t recall much from this, it just popped into my mind out of nowhere in the middle of the day. Basically I&#39;m in this strange sort of city, but it&#39;s like a fake one (used for some sort of training I think?) and it&#39;s essentially deserted. There&#39;s this whole kind of foggy/cloudy atmosphere to it, and I walk around with someone, I&#39;m not sure who, nearby. At some point, my uncle comes up to me, and we start talking. I haven&#39;t seen him in a while, so we&#39;re pretty happy to see each other. After a while, he tells me he has a gift for me, and opens this sort of bag. Inside are a set of envelopes, maybe 10 of them, like  this except a bit larger (I used to have one as a small kid where I put all the coins and stuff I found on the ground). He tells me I&#39;m supposed to put a 20 dollar bill in each one whenever I have one. I&#39;m sort of disappointed, and ask him what they&#39;re for. He goes into this whole weird explanation, acting like they&#39;re really useful, valuable things. He talks about a political party in Russia, and points out that they&#39;re red, the color that symbolizes that party (not communist, though, some party my mind made up). He says that this group is taking power in Russia, and that whenever I show them one of these it earns me respect or something weird like that. And that&#39;s about where the dream ends..

----------


## Wildman

#593:
* Date: April 11th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

Kind of a hazy, low-level lucid dream last night. In the beginning, I&#39;m in a sort of dystopian city in the future, although there isn&#39;t that much futuristic about it. It seems like everyone is kinda jobless, wearing tattered clothes. I see some people walk by carrying a bunch of wooden planks. Eventually, I sorta realize I&#39;m dreaming. [color=blue] I get out of the city, I think by flying, kinda tired of the whole atmosphere. I end up at a sort of large shelter in the middle of some valley. There&#39;s a bunch of people seated at a table, and everything around me is pitch black except for a few candles, so I&#39;m having trouble seeing anything. Out of the people at the table, one of them is a girl I know and she starts making a whole lot of noise. I leave, and now I can see more clearly and it&#39;s no longer nighttime. Someone, I think my brother, comes up to me. I tell him I&#39;m dreaming, but he doesn&#39;t want to believe it. I want to demonstrate it to him by flying, but it doesn&#39;t exactly work. I focus, and manage to slowly hover into the air, a couple feet above the ground. I did some other stuff, but I don&#39;t remember what.

----------


## Wildman

#594:
* Date: April 13th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So it&#39;s almost nighttime, and I need a ride home. For some reason, I&#39;m in a sort of building/office with a couple people. There&#39;s a guy there I kinda know, and he&#39;s the only one who has a car. I ask him if he can drop me off at my house, but he says no. I persist, and he ends up saying he will if I kiss him (I&#39;m not gay and neither is he, but I think I was part female or something in this dream). I have some thoughts about dreaming, but I&#39;m not completely lucid, thinking to myself that it&#39;s just a dream anyways and that I really need to get home. I&#39;m about to do it, but I decide not to. After that, a lot more stuff happened, but I don&#39;t remember what exactly. 
Edit: Actually, I do now&#33; At least partly. I end up in a car with that guy, my mom and some others. We end up at a small town, and it&#39;s the middle of the day. We&#39;re apparently on some kind of journey, I don&#39;t know if it&#39;s still to get to my house or not. Anyways, there&#39;s been a huge, disastrous earthquake just before we arrived, and there&#39;s a giant crack in the ground that separates the street into two halves. Only at the end of it can you cross over. No one from the town is around, like they all disappeared or died. I think there&#39;s a problem with the car, which is why we get out. However, I don&#39;t know exactly where we go afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

#595:
* Date: April 16th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I&#39;m visiting a friend who&#39;s not doing too well right now and haven&#39;t seen for weeks in rl, but in the dream he&#39;s even worse. I get to the house, and his mom tells me he has like 7 or less days to live, although I&#39;m not sure because of what. I don&#39;t remember actually being at the front door or anything, just in this sort of large room which was like a mini-theater. It&#39;s night time, and for some reason my friend is going outside with his mom. They just kinda leave me there, not sure if I&#39;m locked in or not, and I end up playing some DBZ video game on the giant screen in front of me. I grab it out of this weird sort of box, made out of this flexible, transparent light blue material, that opens when you pull the front end out of a bunch of holes (hard to explain in words). As I try to close it by putting each little "tube" into its respective hole, my friend and his mom are still just watching me, I think from a sliding glass wall. After that, I don&#39;t remember exactly what happens.

#596:
* Date: April 16th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m a sort of operative in an elite covert task force, and our current headquarters is a sort of large boat/submarine in a harbor. We each have our own rooms and everything, and our current mission is on another boat which is just on the other side of the dock. As we walk onto the boat, we see lots of people near the entrance. They all look poor and somewhat miserable, and I feel pity for them. I&#39;m not sure what we do once we&#39;re in there, I just remember getting back out. Our leader or whatever contacts us via our earphones, and tells everyone to get back to base except one, the demolitions expert. She&#39;s going to blow up the ship evidently, and for a while I feel revolted because of all the people who are going to die. Night has fallen, and as I walk back towards the submarine I think about what I&#39;m going to do. I don&#39;t know exactly what happens, but I think I tried to stop the bombing of the ship. The last thing I recall is going down some stairs to my room in the sub.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of snippets of dreams recalled from last night. It&#39;s a bit hard to separate them into actual different dreams, because they all happened in the same setting essentially, so it almost seems like it&#39;s all one dream. There&#39;s almost no connection sometimes between each part, though, so I&#39;ll just put the ones I feel are part of the same dream together.

#597:
* Date: April 17th, 2007
Length: 5+ minutes
*

I&#39;m in this sort of wooded area, not too far off from a small town, and it&#39;s night time or at least close to it (later on in the dream, it gets completely dark, though). I&#39;m apparently some sort of weird version of a vampire. I don&#39;t think I even suck blood, just turn people and even plants. There&#39;s this sort of liquid that drips off of me onto the ground, transforming anything it touches. I don&#39;t remember specific details, but I think I go on a nearby dirt road, ambush a guy, somehow tie him up in a dark area with a ton of branches, and leave him while he turns, though I don&#39;t think I bit him or anything. I go to search for more prey and food (blood?) for that guy, and as I walk back on the road where I was before, a vine on the ground suddenly has grown a crab claw, which is clawing furiously at me. I quickly step away, and end up going back to see the guy. I&#39;m not sure he&#39;s even there anymore, but the branches are covered in many larger crab claws. After that, back on the road, the dream takes kind of a new dimension to it. Instead of me being an actual vampire, it&#39;s more like a simulated game world, that people are free to join whenever they want and be a part of. Apparently I&#39;ve just started this new "server", and though I&#39;m aware that it&#39;s not real, I don&#39;t realize it&#39;s a dream. There are only like 2 or 3 other people in this world, and one of them somehow says to everyone something like: "This server isn&#39;t that great, it just started out and there&#39;s a lot better ones like <name of other server> which has been around for a long time and is really developped, you should go there". I think everyone leaves, and I decide to go as well. I don&#39;t know exactly how, all I remember is this image in my mind of unplugging something. 
Anyways, I appear in a seemingly identical world to the one before, dark and with the same dirt road. There&#39;s more people, but for a while I&#39;m still alone. There&#39;s these small lakes that I walk past, and they&#39;re reflecting some of the moon&#39;s light. Eventually, I get to the edge of a body of water, and most of the others are there. Apparently the "adventure" is ending, and everyone&#39;s trying to escape. I don&#39;t remember exactly what happened, here&#39;s my best guess according to the few notes I wrote (It&#39;s one hell of a freaking weird guess whoever reads this is gonna tell me, but I&#39;m 54.3% sure it&#39;s right): We get in a boat, but there&#39;s like this helicopter above us trying to catch us in a net, I&#39;m not sure if it&#39;s good or bad, pretty sure it&#39;s bad and we try to avoid it. 
Finally, the last thing I remember is being back at the dock where we got the boat, and suddenly it&#39;s like a movie preview. I woke up just after this, so I remember exactly what the words were, almost verbatim. I hear the generic announcer voice say: "This summer, last year&#39;s greatest college linebacker stars in his very own movie:", with a loud bang and a sort of smoke flash thing, Arnold Schwarzenegger appears in his outfit from the cult classic Conan the Barbarian, popping out of this sort of big egg/cube thing. Apparently it&#39;s the ad for the 2nd Conan film, Conan the destroyer, (which was a catastrophe). After the announcer guy says his thing and arnold appears, I hear Arnold say: "I am not only the Conan the Barbarian I once was. I drink of egg now&#33;" I thought it was kinda funny in a weird way when I woke up and was still kinda groggy, doesn&#39;t seem as much anymore. Heh.



#598:
*
Date: April 17th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

The setting is about the same as the dream before, except it&#39;s daytime. There&#39;s been some sort of accident with my (non-existent) car and someone elses, or at least I&#39;m accompanying the tow truck guy. For some reason, he has two cars with him (don&#39;t ask how he brought both of them to the tow place, I don&#39;t even think he had an actual tow truck&#33 :wink2: . One is brown, and it&#39;s the undamaged one. The other is bright yellow (think Kill Bill) and is pretty damaged. Apparently, I&#39;m at this sort of car place to exchange the damaged car for a new one. When we get there, the two cars are right by us, and the guy just picks up the brown one somehow, and throws it against another car, saying it&#39;s good for the junkyard. I stare at him for a moment and say: "Dude, that was the undamaged one... The yellow car was the one that was broken..." I don&#39;t remember his precise reaction, but he isn&#39;t too thrilled about his mistake, but not very angry either. A second guy appears, and brings me inside. I get my brand new yellow car. Hurrah&#33;
Not sure if it&#39;s part of this dream, but I end up at a sort of restaurant/bathroom. Weird mix, huh? No one is eating apparently, but the whole ambience is that of a restaurant. I&#39;m trying to find a place where I can take a leak, but I can&#39;t find any actual toilets/urinals, and there&#39;s no isolated spot where you can go really. So I go up to a corner and, seeing a friend and his girlfriend but with them not seeing me, take a leak on a low windowsill, as weird as that sounds. 

#599:
* Date: April 17th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I&#39;m on the internet, and I go to IMDB. I check the overall rating for Tenacious D: The Pick of Destiny. A whopping 0.7/10. I think to myself that I&#39;d heard it wasn&#39;t that great, but not this bad, and that it must be the worst movie ever. I end up kind of being in the movie, and basically all that really happens is Jack Black and Kyle Gass walk around, out of a sort of house/shed, to the nearby city which is like semi-futuristic (There&#39;s like these slides coming out of houses and stuff), then leave. I think to myself that this is kinda boring, and they didn&#39;t even put any of the scenes I had seen in the trailer.

----------


## Wildman

#600&#33; 
* Date: April 19th, 2007 
Length: 4 minutes
*

Essentially an X-men themed dream, I start out in a large room in my school. It&#39;s been turned into a sort of mutant training/duel area, and I&#39;m surrounded by people fighting for training. At first, I think I&#39;m Wolverine. I have a few friends, though I can&#39;t really identify who they are either in real life or in the X-men series, and we start fighting 3 others who at first seem evil and against us before I fully realize this is just a training session. They are still arrogant bastards though, led by some weird-looking half-mutated woman with supposedly some hypnotic/telekinetic powers. We fight, and eventually everyone is gone except me and her, and I end up winning somehow, not sure what I did, or how the fight can even be "friendly" with all the different powers and violent hits. Although we won, the three we were fighting act like we didn&#39;t, and since apparently we&#39;re new, they say something like: "Next time train against an easier group if you want to win, not skilled veterans like us." Now for some reason, I suddenly become Gambit. I&#39;m surprised by this sudden body switch, and think to myself that the real Gambit must be in Wolverine&#39;s body. Maybe I&#39;m partially responsible for the consciousness transfer, because I try to act like nothing happened. I&#39;m a bit confused about how I should act though. I see this sort of weird, large traditional/ceremonial robe with many patterns on it on the ground next to me, and wonder if that belongs to Gambit (and therefore I should be wearing it or at least take it with me before I leave to look normal). I casually ask someone if I was wearing that when I came in, trying not to act like I don&#39;t know it&#39;s mine. They say yes, so I put it on. I walk off, and suddenly the dream kinda morphs. It seems like we&#39;re all living (and sort of imprisoned) in this sort of facility/base, and we&#39;re not allowed out. The rest of the world is in some sort of chaos/monster invasion, and the owner of the facility has installed some kind of dictatorship. The exit is heavily guarded by all sorts of turrets and heat-seeking machines (no humans though), to keep people from both coming in and out. I decide I have to escape immediately. I step carefully on the grass floor, trying to avoid the lasers that would trigger the machines. When I&#39;m almost to the exit, I realize that most of the heat-seekers are there, so I&#39;m gonna have to be very careful. I run to the side, and then throw an exploding card at the ground a little way off, hoping its heat will make the machines shoot at the spot, instead of me. It works, and I inch closer to the barrier/fence I just have to jump over to be free. I throw about three more cards, then make a run for it. I make it over, and find myself on a dust road. The base is right behind me, barely hidden by a few bushes. For some reason I wait for a bus or at least see one pass, but I don&#39;t get on. The whole atmosphere is kinda creepy/deserted. The whole feeling of death is in the air. To my left, where the street just ends abruptly in endless blue sky, there is just one house, that looks half destroyed. I don&#39;t remember exactly what happens, but I have this sort of ominous feeling and know that there&#39;s something dead or at least that stinks in that house. I also am aware that I or at least my clothes smell horrible for some reason, and decide I have to find somewhere to dispose of them. 
<I&#39;m not sure where to place this in the dream, possibly before I escape the base, I&#39;m sure it&#39;s part of the same dream but I can&#39;t remember where it goes anymore. I basically left my school, and realized I had missed the bus, or at least thought I did, and I&#39;m almost sure it&#39;s not the bus I already mentioned earlier> 
Anyways, I end up walking to this sort of shed/inn across the street. The whole "interface" is like a video game here, and I choose an option to dispose of my clothes (I&#39;m not naked after though) for 5 gold coins, which seemed very cheap since I had a couple hundred. After that I hesitate what to do, and my recall of the dream starts to blur here. Something happened, and someone&#39;s dad was mutating into a monster seemingly out of nowhere, and apparently this is what had been happening throughout the world. I might&#39;ve run away or killed him or something..

#601:
* Date: April 19th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

Very short dream but I remember it well because I was freaking terrified while it lasted. I&#39;m in a car with my mom and my brother who is driving. We get onto the highway, and he seems to be going pretty fast. Two years ago, I was in this pretty bad car accident, and this dream (like quite a few I&#39;ve had) is like a repeat of it. Suddenly, the car in front of us brakes really hard, and we&#39;re going way too fast to even slow down to half our speed before hitting it. I&#39;m scared to death and think to myself that it&#39;s happening all over again, but as we&#39;re about to hit my brother somehow swerves to the right without hitting the other cars in that lane, and avoids the accident (probably the first time that one of these dreams doesn&#39;t end in a wreck or death). I wake up right after, or maybe just forgot the rest.

----------


## Wildman

#602:
* Date: April 21st, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Short dream, or at least uneventful. Basically I&#39;m in an MMORPG, and we go to some dungeon. We get quickly massacred, and I&#39;m the only one left alive, but I can&#39;t resurrect anyone. So instead I have to go back to town and get some scroll or something. At several points on my journey, I realize that I have this sort of magic powder/goo that can make people come back to life, but every time I start mentioning to the people in my group something distracts me. I don&#39;t remember much besides going to a sort of small house, and waiting around there for a long time as day was falling, just trying to decide what to do.

#603:
* Date: April 22nd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I&#39;m at some place with my mom, and suddenly she just disappears. I&#39;m left with the car, and in rl I&#39;ve kinda procrastinated on learning to drive, so I can&#39;t really drive home. I decide to try anyways, since I don&#39;t have much of a choice. Apparently the keys are already there, but to drive the car I&#39;m using this sort of video game controller rather than a steering wheel. At first I&#39;m doing alright, but soon enough I can&#39;t brake for some reason, or at least the button I was using stops working. I end up being in reverse in a roundabout, and freaked out because I&#39;m positive I&#39;m going to get hit with the little control I have. However, nothing happens, but I do end up going up a large staircase backwards with my car, feeling the bumps as I go up. I manage to get onto the highway, and since I can&#39;t brake I&#39;m hoping to god the person in front won&#39;t slow down, and suddenly my mom appears in the car. I ask her what the heck she was thinking, and ask how to brake in this car. She says she doesn&#39;t know, and that I should call my brother. Angry, I call him, and he tells me I have to press some other button than before, and it works thankfully. Eventually, I think I got home.

----------


## Wildman

#604:
* Date: April 26th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

School&#39;s out, and I&#39;m going to soccer practice. However, for some reason I&#39;m already late, and I walk over to the field where we play. I think to myself that the practice match won&#39;t have started yet, so it&#39;s not a big problem if I get there like 30 minutes late. However, I suddenly have to take the bus for some reason, I think a friend wanted me to give him a ride in it or something although I&#39;m not the bus driver... Anyways, I think to myself that if I have to take it and then come back I&#39;ll have missed the whole practice. I end up taking the bus either way, and I&#39;m with 2 old friends I haven&#39;t seen in a long time, which might&#39;ve been the reason why I came. I&#39;m wondering about the route the bus driver is taking, and suddenly he crashed the bus in the water to the left. We casually swim out, and end up in a sort of garage. The bus driver is there again, and he gets in a car. I tell my friends that I can&#39;t come with, because I really have to get to practice. I nearly get run over by the car several times as they leave, and I say goodbye.

#605:
* Date: April 26th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Another soccer dream, basically I&#39;m at my old school and we&#39;re playing against some other school, and getting totally whooped, like 5-2 or something. I get a bit angry because I feel that we can beat them, so I try to get some momentum going for the team and play agressively. I set up some good plays, but every time my teammates cant finish and score after golden opportunities, so I get a bit frustrated. Don&#39;t recall much specfic stuff though.

----------


## Wildman

Horrible recall lately...

#606:
* Date: May 4th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

About the only thing I remember from last night. Basically I'm in a plane, and we're on a long trip so we have to land on a street in a small town and "drive" to a gas station and refuel. This doesn't seem strange at all, and I've had several dreams where a plan landed on a highway or in the middle of a city so my dream mind kinda got used to it I guess, because I think to myself that I've done it before, recalling previous dreams. Anyways, we land, and slowly drive towards the gas station (the plane's size is a bit small compared to reality, in this dream it isn't that much bigger than a car although there are a lot of people in it). We stop in some open area, and I'm not sure exactly what happens. The pilot and a crew member get out, and apparently there's a problem with a turbine. They put like a metal bar in it to stop the fan inside from turning. However, I don't remember why, suddenly they get sucked in and uh, shredded alive. I think to myself that that isn't possible, because the fan was jammed so couldn't turn at all and the metal bar is still there, sticking out and intact, but I don't realize it's a dream.

----------


## Wildman

#607: Spartans, tonight we dine in hell!
* Date: May 5th 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

I don't really remember much of this, but here's a general outline of the dream. I'm at my house, and it's night time, and pretty much the end of the world. Zombies and demons are coming, and the world is destroyed. They're coming for us next. Everyone in the house is kinda in his own corner, grim and looking weird. With one of my brothers, I decide that we're not gonna just lay down and die, and that if we're going to die soon we may as well go out with a bang and make an epic last stand. My dad is nowhere to be found, my mom is upstairs in her room in the dark, and my other brother is somewhere else in the house. They both seem like they're already possessed or something. So anyways, I go with my bro into the living room, although it's like the least defensible room in the house, and start working. We know we don't have much time, so I quickly start grabbing every large item I can from every room and giving them to my bro who starts setting up barricades. I'm not really sure what kind of weapons we have, if any. After this, I don't really remember how everything went. Needless to say all hell break loose, and I guess we held out for a while. At some point, we have to run upstairs, and the last thing I kinda remember is being confronted with my bro by a sort of demon, with my vision going red/dark, and I think we started fighting. 

Besides that, I had some dream about my french teacher expecting me to do some really long extra credit thing that I really didnt want to do.

----------


## Wildman

#608:  Oh man I shot Marvin in the face...
* Date: May 7th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*


So I'm on the street near my school, and everything's kinda dark and weird. I'm walking around with a couple people/friends, and the sidewalk keeps kinda morphing. Suddenly, one of my friends falls into a hole in the ground. He manages to hold on though and swings himself back up. As we cross the street, this guy suddenly comes up to us in this weird sort of two seat motor cart thing, like a forklift almost, and says he's a cop and that we shouldn't be doing this stuff (I don't think we were even doing anything wrong). He has like a large mustache, and doesn't look like much of a cop actually. He grabs some girl, and puts her in the thing telling her she's under arrest or something like that, and quickly drives off. We're all a bit stunned, but I quickly think to myself that this is a sort of kidnapping, so I start literally sprinting after the car to catch up. He stops the car or crashes or something, and now someone I know is helping me out, so we're ready to react if the guy tries anything, and I'm less afraid of approaching him. The next thing I remember is being in a car with my mom, as she drives around a disreputable-looking neighborhood. We're turning right onto a street, but there are two guys playing football in the middle of it. We go slowly towards them, but they don't move. Finally, we speed past, them almost knocking one. Suddenly, a guy appears in our car, somehow between the seats and takes out a gun. I think it was someone that was pissed off at our driving. Terrified, I tell my mom to swerve to the side as a last resort to make him lose his balance. She doesn't though. The guy gets angry at us, and tells us how we shouldn't have done that. However, the guy suddenly seems to feel ashamed of himself, and points the gun at his own head and shoots (I saw the scene from pulp fiction i linked in the title yesterday, this scene was reminiscent of it in a much more grim way). Blood splatters everywhere, and I look away. My mom doesn't seem really shocked by it, and I'm relatively calm, but afraid to look at the dead body. However, I think to myself that I'm going to have to learn to confront death, so eventually I do look, and I'm not completely shocked. My mom peacefully talks about how we're going to have to clean everything. After that, I don't really remember anything except going around feeling my own head, which got scraped by the bullet or something and is all bloody/squishy on top, like part of my brain or something was there.

----------


## Wildman

#609:
* Date: May 8th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Wish I could remember more of this, but basically it's night time and I'm in this sort of weird elevated platform, I think in the trees. It's circular and there's a bunch of bridges that branch off from it. I pass one, and I'm about to keep going but decide to check what it leads to just in case. I see this whole sort of small forest, and a house there. I think I'm with someone, and this sort of ghost horse rider passes us. We somehow kill him or knock him down with fire/ice balls, and apparently that allows us to go into the forest unharmed. I think he reappears without his horse and guides us so we don't fall into the traps that are set up. I think like three of the trees are actually like alive and kill you if you get too near. Anyways, we cross the bridge and avoid those three trees, and apparently we get some sort of huge reward. I don't remember exactly what happened, but I remember a strong feeling of satisfaction and happiness.

----------


## Wildman

#610:
* Date: May 11th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm at school, and suddenly this girl comes up to me and asks if I want to sleep with her, then walks away. I come up to her later, and say why not. I end up having to go through a whole bunch of like, challenges and stuff, I think in a sort of competition. The girl appears at one point, and I suddenly just grab her boobs, then she walks off not really caring. I then go into a weird like half underwater thing, where you have to navigate through a giant netting, hard to explain. When I get out of that, I have a view of the ocean, and apparently I have to swim to the other coast. However, I don't really know how to explain it, there's these sort of fans in the way and as I try to go through one between two blades, I get sliced in half. No biggie though, because I just end up reviving for another chance. Don't remember anything afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

#610:
* Date: May 13th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm at home, and it's night time and pretty dark, as usual in my dreams. I'm watching TV with my bro, and suddenly I see something outside the window pass by quickly. It's a cow with horns, but not a bull. It passes quickly by, and goes to the front door. It's out of my field of vision, but I'm sure it's in front of the door. I'm really freaked out, and run into the living room where everyone else is, and tell them there's a cow in front of the door, fearing for my life. They tell me that it's almost impossible for a cow to be there. I go back to make sure. I turn on the light outside, and try to look through a small window. The cow is definitely there. I go back, and my mom arrives. The basic feeling is that if the cow gets in we'll all get impaled and die for sure. She tosses a pen or something under the door, and the cow is terrified and runs away. At some point, it returns and starts ramming the door, and I don't remember anything after.

Edit: There are two #610's. THE ENTIRE REST OF THE JOURNAL IS OFF BY ONE, DEAR GOD.

----------


## Wildman

#611:
* Date: May 15th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

Had somewhat of an LD, although the recall is very blurry, and I'm not sure I was all that lucid. [color=blue] But anyways, I remember being at a slightly morphed version of my house, and there being a girl there. I sort of realized I was dreaming, and started kissing her and all but decided not to waste the dream which felt like it was fading. Instead I tried to see if I could modify her appearance. I looked away and looked back, willing her hair color to change for example (I'm not sure I tried changing anything else) and also saying it loud to make sure it worked. Each time I turned around, it worked perfectly. Eventually, I ended up outside somehow, and I think my brother was there. I kinda wanted to fly, but at the same time I was a bit afraid to do so. I don't remember how the dream ended.

EDIT: Played some soccer with a couple people, but don't remember specific details.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of short fragments from last night

#612:
* Date: May 16th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm in at the entrance of some casino, and there steps leading down to some game room. Apparently it's some kind of college casino or whatever, and I decide to go check it out. I see a girl I know, and walk past to another part of the room. After a while, I end up coming back out and meeting with my mom and one of my brothers. We're waiting around, because my dad and other bro aren't awake yet. Also, I think we're hiding something from them, but I'm not sure what. Not sure what happens after.

Besides that, I remember two short dreams:
- One of them was a playoff, where the Warriors had another chance to win (although they already lost...  :Sad: )
- The other one I was at school and found out a couple minutes before class that there was a test I hadn't known about or studied for at all, so I was stressing.

----------


## Wildman

#613:
* Date: May 17th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

I thought this dream was kind of interesting, unfortunately I don't remember a whole chunk of it, some in the beginning some in the end. At least for the beginning I have some quick notes I jotted down, although it doesn't really trigger any memories. So anyways, I'm with a couple of people, and we're hunting this sort of person in the form of a wolf that's been wreaking havoc. Apparently we go to some store, and several people are killed by the wolf. I think there's a moment where we go through a restaurant, but we eventually end up in a large, open snow area with many rows of used/wrecked cars. We see a few small houses on the side, and there's a person on a porch that we go up to. I think that the person turns to the wolf though, and attacks us then runs. There's a kind of chaotic fight/chase around the cars, and one of my companions yells to me, telling me to grab the binoculars near me. At first I don't really see how those will help, and I'm being bitten and torn up by the wolf at the same time, but I grab them and realize they're these sort of special binoculars that project concentrated UV radiation, apparently deadly to the wolf. The wolf runs a little ways off, behind a small wall of snow and a bench. Using the binoculars (we have maybe 3 pairs), we try to fry him or at least spot where he is, but we can just barely see his head. We're in the third to last row of cars from the front, and I start wondering why the wolf is just waiting. I suddenly tell everyone to move away, and that the truck we're standing around while we try to see the wolf must be rigged with explosives, and he's trying to keep us around it until it explodes. We quickly move away, and I'm not sure whether or not it does explode. If it did, it wasn't very loud or powerful. At this point, the wolf runs into the woods and seems to disappear. We start going onto a porch, and suddenly the wolf appears out of nowhere and starts biting one of the guys' arms, while he tries to shake him off. The wolf then jumps on to someone else, and it appears that he's trying to attack each person one by one while we all try to hit/kill him. I'm afraid he's gonna come on to me and that it'll hurt like hell. He finally does, and locks onto my arm. It feels like there's electricity pulsing through me, but I tough it out and enter this sort of weird minigame where I have to shake my arm as much as possible while answering 12 hard trivia questions out of a screen that basically appears in my field of vision. The only question I remember, question 6 I think, was something like: "Where is the equator, compared to this line?", and there was a sort of bar with coordinates on either side, and a line in the middle that kept moving around so the answer choices were true or false depending on the position of the line and I had to pick the correct choice at the appropriate moment, if that makes any sense. At the end of the quiz, I only got like 3 of 12 questions right, but got a good statistic or whatever on the arm shaking. The wolf eventually runs away, and I know the hunt continued, I just can't remember what happened afterwards.

----------


## Wildman

#614:
* Date: May 19th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

[THIS DREAM WILL SOUND REALLY BORING TO NON-STARCRAFT PLAYERS, AND PROBABLY TO THEM TOO]
So Blizzard announced Starcraft II yesterday, and it bled off into my dreams  :tongue2: . I got to play starcraft 2, or at least sort of. Basically I was alone against like, 5 players, 4 terran and 1 protoss if I'm not mistaken. I was zerg myself, and my only objective was to destroy this sort of communications array within 30 minutes. I basically decided to use the zergling spam start of the old starcraft, making a bunch of hatcheries to speed up the process, hoping to catch the enemies off guard. A lot of the stuff looks like the old starcraft, except the few units I've seen/read about from starcraft 2 which are replaced with those models in the dream, guess my mind got a good memory impression of them. Anyways, I have a bunch of zerglings and move them around. As I think to myself that Blizzard talked about how each unit type has several different move animations so it doesn't look like they're all moving like robots, the zerglings start to each have distinct moving patterns. I go around the enemy base, and there's a large fight that goes on. The zerglings are vastly overpowered, and although they die, they take many more with them. After that, I don't really remember much.

Besides that, I had a dream where I was in this sort of hotel and had sex, and another one where my bro and I got extremely pissed at each other, but I don't remember specifics.

----------


## Wildman

#615:
* Date: May 19th, 2007 (remembered another one from before yesterday)
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm sitting at a table, and I have this sort of mayonnaise with black dots in it, but that are part of the mayonnaise. However, my brother tells me, I think when I ask, that they are insects that are inside the mayonnaise, and that the mayonnaise acts like acid to them and to get rid of them I have to push them so they're totally covered by the mayonnaise, and then they'll disappear. However, as hard as I try, the black dots remain. I don't think I ever got rid of them, and I've never used the word mayonnaise so much in one paragraph.

----------


## Wildman

Had a not so fun nightmare last night, woke up kinda rattled for a few moments in the middle of the night following it. 
(Maybe fortunately) I don't remember all of it, and the order of events is jumbled. I know it was a lot more detailed, long and gory/screamy but I didn't exactly feel like remembering it much when I woke up.

#616:
* Date: May 21st, 2007
Length: More than 4 minutes
*

First thing I remember is being at my school, except in a room that doesn't exist there. There's a whole bunch of people around I don't know, because apparently my school has become an SAT test center. I see a friend of mine, and ask him how it's going. He says it's all right, and then I see another friend I haven't seen for a long time. I think he stays with me for the rest of the dream. Anyways, I go out into the corridor and now the school has this like escalator. There's only a few people around now, and soon just me and my friend. I try to go up the escalator, but I keep like slipping and getting pushed down instead of up, so I take the staircase next to it. After that, the nightmare tone takes over, and I remember being in a school bus with the friend I mentioned previously. I remembered more before, but basically I think there was someone among the people that was possessed and evil. Anyways, we reach this edge of a cliff similar to a place I know in real life, with only a very small railing. The bus loses control, and we go flying off to our deaths. My viewpoint changes, to a sort of dark, ugly room. I think there's a sort of family, although I mainly remember the dad who had blond hair and was going half crazy. He was trying to kill the source of evil, this sort of little girl but she was kind of an adult too. However, as he was about to kill her, she hangs herself and dies.  I actually the bus thing might have come after this, along with a voice that said: "She was just a pawn", showing that the evil was still very much alive. I think during the dream I have various like visions of like dead/screaming faces, and also hear the screaming. I end up being on my computer, talking to a friend on AIM about what's been going on. He tells me he's been working on a sort of video about the same thing, and the screen goes dim, and essentially my vision too, and there's more like screaming and stuff, and I'm pretty freaked. No, I'm not tormented or disturbed or anything.

----------


## Wildman

Had some dream where it was night time, and we suddenly had a soccer game (that actually happened 2 days ago), and I wanted desperately to win so I tried to do crazy runs and stuff. I don't know who won, though.
Besides that, had some dream about a new video game, but no details recalled.
What a boring post.

----------


## Wildman

#617:
* Date: May 25th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

The dream starts at a restaurant, and I'm there with my grandparents. We decide to get them something special, a very very very expensive sort of liquor. A server brings it to the table. It's very hot, steaming, and in a small sort of flask. I think it was called "Bishop Red floor on floor", whatever that means, although I know where my mind got part of the named. I end up putting the drink inside this sort of bag to cover it until it cools, and they never end up drinking it. I end up going to the (very nice looking) bathroom, and apparently I'm in a sort of competition where everyone has to find secret passages/items hidden around. A couple of people have found things already, so I'm scrambling to stay in the game.
I suddenly end up near a store, and it's near night time. I go in, and for some reason have no choice but to steal something, I think it's bread, but not for my own consumption. I run out quickly, and cops have already surrounded and barricaded part of the store for some reason. I try to look inconspicuous, because I definitely wasn't supposed to be in there in the first place. I continue walking in the street. Here I don't remember exactly how it happens, but I go into a house, and my family, or at least my mom is there. I have to go back out though, I think to get a radio or something. When I do get it, it's pitch black night and ghosts are starting to appear. I sprint back into the house. Everyone goes to sleep, and suddenly when I wake up everything has changed. The people who are around me, mostly female, all like kinda dazed and strangely happy, and there's a sort of greenish transparency to the walls. I think my brother is there, and I ask him what the heck is going on, and he seems the only other person to be not in a sort of trance. He says he doesn't know. Soon after, I have this sort of vision, of a road in a green field, and a giant baby's shadow. Apparently these babies created the world, and although I only see it's shadow, I see it creating/shaping different things. The thing I remember clearly is seeing it pulling out these sort of needles from the ground, only for them to reappear a bit further off, and this process eventually created plants or something like that. After the vision, I feel like everything that has happened is a lot clearer and makes total sense. I know the dream continued, but I have no recall of it.

----------


## Wildman

Lucid  ::D: , been a while except for that one lame one I had not too long ago...

#618:  Hell, it's about time...
* Date: May 26th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

So I'm in this sort of base, I think it might actually have been hell or a pathway to it. I'm with Sylvester Stallone, and we're almost to where we have to get to. We're in a sort of tunnel, and there's a sort of greenish transparent membrane leading to the next room. (How the hell did I manage to use the words "greenish transparency" in two consecutive posts...) Anyways, it's pretty rigid, so Stallone has to lift it up while I try to crawl through. It's kinda weird though, every time I crawl under it, a force pushes me back, preventing me from going to the other side, like a slingshot. I try a running start and almost make it, but get shot back once again. Stallone insists that I try jumping through on the right side of the hole, even though there's less room there. I attempt it, and it works. Once I'm on the other side though, he tells me that I have to keep going on my own from now on because he has to go. I think to myself that I've been having a lot of trouble even with him around, so that now I have pretty much no chance of making it. I end up leaving into some corridor. There's a moment where I'm not sure what happens, but I'm feeling paranoid about some people nearby and like hide or something. Eventually I end up in a room with a large glass wall, and a couple of people I know are there. I'm sitting on a bed, and suddenly realize I'm dreaming.  Now I'd been putting emphasis on the idea of really really anchoring myself in the dream when I became lucid, and feeling every detail of my body because it always kinda feels like I don't feel or see myself, if that makes any sense. I made sure I could feel or see my hair, fingernails, nose, eyes, etc. for a long while, as a woman walked in and started talking, but I just ignored her. I then walked past her through a well-lit corridor into a small casino. There were only a couple tables, and I thought about sitting down, but then quickly decided to do something a bit more interesting. I saw two teachers of mine standing around, and then decided to leave. I saw an exit to outside, but realize it was night time. I turned around so I couldn't see outside, and willed it to be complete day. It didn't work perfectly, but when I came out it was a nice dawn. I checked my watch to see if I could read it. I could, pretty much, although I was aware that the numbers were WAY stretched, and I wondered why everything was so wide. Anyways, I remember reading 4:09 AM and 12 seconds if I'm not mistaken. Supposedly that was the time in real life, but I'm not sure about how accurate that was, as I'm not sure about the delay between the LD and me waking up. After that, two friends of mine walked up to me, and I decided to mess around with them a bit. I flew/jumped up to a beam above me, and then a second one, although my flying was a bit difficult. They were confused, and started talking about something like me using voodoo. I ended up experimenting a bit more with my flying, because it wasn't going too well, or at least I couldn't fly fast and was a bit afraid of falling although I knew it wouldn't really hurt me. Eventally, I picked up one of my friends and flew up as I started to lose lucidity. We then went plummetting down at a high speed, and he was saying to drop him in water if I want him to survive. There were several areas of water around (I forgot to mention there was a whole sort of canal/pool system near the building, which looked like a hotel), and I almost missed but successfully threw him in one. I ended up landing on ground and summoning some girl, but I quickly woke up.

----------


## The Cusp

I've never once fallen from flying, usually I just gently float down once I begin to lose it.  Although I've never really been afraid to fall either.

----------


## Wildman

Yeah I don't know, it was a bit strange, kinda like my mind just went blank for a moment and I forgot what I was doing next thing I knew I was plummetting down...

Speaking of flying...
#619:
* Date: May 27th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes
*

I'm at the airport, and about to get on a plane. I pass by a coffee shop, and appear in the plane. There doesn't seem to be many people, just my friends and I. I'm seated in the row behind where most of my friends are, so I'm not all that happy. I think the plane crashes, but everything is restored to a few moments before the crash somehow. We've just taken off and are gaining altitude, and I'm a bit anxious because things aren't going very smoothly. It seems like we can't go higher, and the plane eventually reaches this sort of stalling point where we're essentially not moving in mid air. I think to myself worriedly that the plane could just fall flat to the ground. We barely make it over a series of cliffs, and after that the dream gets really weird, especially that I can't recall some details that would help it make more sense. I think the plane crashes, but something happens and we (six of us, my mom and some friends) use a sort of time machine right before we hit the ground. It malfunctions though, and three, me included, get transformed into one wrench (yes, a wrench), which lands in the past somewhere. My vision shifts to the three other people, among which is my mom. They're in the same time period as us, but don't know we've turned into a wrench. They end up going to the house of someone who picked up the wrench, and I think to myself that I wish I could somehow tell them I'm stuck in it. My mom and the others that are still normal have a stroke of intuition though, and buy the wrench from the guy. After that, I reappear at the airport from the beginning. I think something happens with somebody stealing from the coffee shop. I then go up some stairs, and there's a small room to the side. A friend of mine talks, and a HUGE, strange echo resounds through the room. We mess around with the echo for a while, and it starts sounding really freaky. I start running because I don't want to miss a sort of transport that goes to different parts of the airport. I get to it just in time. It's like this sort of mechanical, large glass room with glass chairs that you sit in, and that moves around, I think on small legs. The operator stands in the middle on an elevated stand with some levers. The doors to access it close, and suddenly a group of a few people comes running. I think to myself that they're too late, and now that the doors are closed they won't open again for latecomers. The machine starts moving, but the operator has a moment of remorse and she opens the doors again, and they get in. I think that's all that happened.

----------


## Wildman

#620:
* Date: May 30th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I'm at my school, and apparently participating in the show survivor. It's like the first show of the season, so everyone is meeting each other. I'm in a room, and I meet a guy who's job is "lead doller" or something like that. I wonder what the hell that means, and the guy explains suspiciously that he makes and sells lead pipes. I also find out that he has 3 million dollars. I silently wonder how the hell he got 3 million dollars by selling lead pipes, and think to myself that he's lying and some sort of con artist. I meet this really huge guy who seems to think the same. The lead pipe guy comes up to us at some point, and takes out two pipes to prove to us that it's really his job. Looking more like large chunks of metal, they both suddenly shape themselves into pipes. One of them even turns into a "debate machine" when the guy starts for example a debate about Harry Potter. I'm impressed, and end up back in the room. The giant guy comes back up, and explains to me that there was an obvious flaw/law in the whole show that just got put on for us. He says the guy had specifically planned which lead pipe he was gonna take out, and that not all of his pipes did that. I seem to agree with him...

----------


## Wildman

#621:
* Date: May 31st, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*
This dream will make no sense to anyone.
So I'm at my house, and apparently I'm sort of under siege or something. There are boats on the lagoon nearby, and they keep circling and maybe even bombarding the house, although nothing major. After a while, someone comes to the house, and has a weird proposal. Apparently, at the end of a certain time limit, a jury of 6 people (I found this out by asking a police officer who was with the guy or something) will judge whether I live or die. The guy proposes a sort of challenge, and one person, me or my bro or some other people will win. The reward is either that the guy will replace someone on the jury, and since he's a gamer he'll be favorable to me because I love video games, or I get a large sum of money. I think to myself that I'll win this challenge since no one else seems to want to do it, but I try to decide between the money and the jury thing. I think I decide that my life is more important and that I really want to make sure I don't get sentenced to death.

----------


## Wildman

So, I had an LD last night, but it was really short. Basically all I remember is focusing for a few moments, then changing the time of day. I wondered why whenever I try to change the time of day it always goes to dawn, and quickly after woke up. 

Besides that, I had one dream where I was playing a basketball match. I got to the 3 point line, and decided to take a shot. However, instead of the basket, there was a sort of google start page. I think I missed the first shot, and then had the ball again at the same spot. I took a long time to figure out how to shoot when there was no basket. I told them to clear the text in the search box. Some people started kinda laughing, and I told them that it's physically impossible to make the shot when the search box has something written in it, because I basically thought you had to hit the box to score or something. I then realized there was an invisible basket right under the search box, so I aimed and shot. At this point, the ball was a little plastic sphere, and I made the shot perfectly. Hurrah.

----------


## Wildman

#622:
* Date: June 3rd, 2007
Length: 6 minutes (it's like 3 dreams in one)
*

I'm in video class, and we have some sort of test. After the test, this guy gets all pissed off at the teacher and they argue loudly. I think he leaves, and then the teacher starts talking me. Suddenly she starts getting really angry, I think suspecting me of having done something wrong. I try to stay calm and figure out what the problem is, but she starts yelling at me and tells me to get out of her class. I ask for an explanation and tell her she's getting angry for no reason, and that there was only a reason to get pissed off with the other guy who was half crazy. She doesn't listen though, and walks off. I stay in the class for a long while, opposed to the idea of leaving after having done nothing at all. I end up leaving, and walking out into the street following two friends. We go up a hill, and I have a semblance of lucidity, although I'm pretty sure I wasn't really conscious of anything. I just ended up kissing some girl. 
Suddenly, I wake up in my car, still in a dream though, and it's very early in the AM. I think to myself that I'll get home at 3:30, and then try WILD (I was trying WILD that night in rl, it failed). Everything's very dark and pretty quiet. My mom's driving, and we're on the highway. There's two cars close by that look like weird experimental army vehicles, low to the ground and painted black with a weird design. I look at the dashboard, and see we're going 70-80 MPH and it feels like we're going even a lot faster. I'm about to tell my mom to slow down, and suddenly the two experimental cars, which are now in front of us, brake hard and we go crashing into a brick wall. I instinctively try to protect my face with my arms just as we hit it, but the force of the impact keeps my arms apart. I fear for my life, and all the glass around me shatters, but I come out unharmed. I ask my mom if she's alright, and she semi-casually answers yes, unworried about my condition as if she knew I was fine. After that, I remember getting out of the car, and some old asian policeman was there who looked completely out of it. I ended up walking on a sort of hidden side-road between two long hills, and alongside it were different pictures of authors and stuff.

----------


## KawaiiOokami

Wow lots of weird dreams there, yet interesting. Dunno what else to say.
Hi.
Bye.
 ::D:

----------


## Wildman

Hehe, weird indeed.  :smiley:  


...And this one isn't particularly normal either:

#623: 
* Date: June 6th 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

So, I'm in a sort of large castle/mansion, and (for once) I'm evil. I think I'm some sort of vampire, and there are various types of evil entities around me: Vampires and demons mainly, I think. The demons aren't all red and horned, though. Anyways, it's daylight (a rare occurrence in my dreams) but we're unharmed by it, even the vampires, for some reason. We're apparently discussing evil plans, when suddenly someone notices that right outside, or at least in some giant hallway we can see into, there's a lone monk standing. Someone says something about where there's one monk, there's many more humans even if we don't see them, and we realize they're planning a full-scale assault. Chaos ensues, and I think to myself that no one's going to survive this, so I decide to escape. The castle now takes the appearance of my house somewhat, and I take the back door into the yard. I take flight, although not in bat-form and float over the houses directly in front of me. It takes me a while to be stable in my flight, so I have to go slow and occasionally lose altitude. I fly over some hills and houses, and then think to myself that I should go back. The way back is a lot faster, because now I'm more confident and able to fly with stability. I go over the castle and to a sort of wall, where the battle is raging. Apparently the good guys are being pushed back by our squad of evil characters. I think I have the ability to generate flames in a small area, and do so but it doesn't hurt anyone that much because they quickly move out of it. After that, I don't remember exactly how, but we end up back at the castle. We're about to launch another counter-attack, when suddenly the monks bring in an "innocent pure child" (I'm not sure exactly how I know this description, but I think someone said it or I thought it during the dream). I think he had blonde hair. Our attack halts, because apparently we can't harm the child or fight around him. The humans set up a sort of base in the hallway, placing tables and starting to eat. After a while, it's basically as if they're living there and we can't do anything about it. I descend into another room, and humans are there, but they don't try to attack me just yet, and I don't think I'm able to harm them, maybe that's why. However, I think that I get chased around after a while, and have to run to safety. The last thing I remember is being inside a room where a council is assembled. They have a sort of vote, and the last of the dream recall here is really fuzzy. Something weird happens involving a deception, and I think someone gets killed, maybe by me. After all that has happened, I'm sort of blamed for what happened, and I end up leaving the room.

----------


## Wildman

#624: I don't even watch DBZ....
* Date: June 7th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I'm playing a video game on the PS2, and my bro calls me for dinner. I tell him I'll be right there. I go into this sort of menu, and realize that my character or whatever can get these special rings that will make him a lot more powerful by completing different challenges. There's a whole tree of challenges and rewards, and I decide to start one. Now in this dream, instead of just being inside the video game or at least having my vision locked in it, I occasionally return back to "real life", just a side note. Anyways, Cell appears in front of me, but he's encased in this sort of mix of gold and orange rock. We start fighting, and somehow the fight ends up being between 2 X-men characters, Wolverine (controlled by me) versus an evil Gambit. Sometimes it's kind of as if I can feel the hits or I'm really fighting. At some point, Gambit somehow grabs me, knocks me down into a house, locks the door, puts firewood around it, and sets it on fire as a sort of special attack. During all this time I can't move, for some reason. After that, I change characters (some boy, not a well-known character) and Gambit switches with another character as well, a girl who looks similar to my guy. After a while, both are nearly dead, and the girl kisses him, sucking life away from him. I'm back in (dream) reality now, and just let it happen and realize that I've been delaying dinner for a longass time now...

----------


## Wildman

#625:
* Date: June 8th, 2007
Length: More than 2 minutes
*

I can't really remember much of this dream anymore, but I know it was pretty long if not epic in length. Basically, there's some sort of apocalypse going on, and I've taken refuge with a few others in a sort of isolated sanctuary. The day is foggy and I think that among the group of people I'm with is this girl who's like, the only chance humanity has of survival. I remember going up with the people to a room, where the girl sat down on the bed. Suddenly, about three people come up the stairs, apparently trying to assassinate her. I think they were girls for the most part, but like with sort of demonic powers or something of the sort (I'm pretty sure they had like, some small patches of greenish skin sometimes). We start fighting, and for a while I have difficulty holding off the enemy I'm 'paired' with. After a while though, I manage to grab her and start slamming his/her skull repeatedly on the ground. Once my opponent is knocked down, I look over next to me. The guy who's on my side is fighting this woman with like, weirdly elongated fingers who keeps getting into this position with her arms open where she can counter any attack the guy tries. I think she even tries to bite him or something. I think we eventually end up safe.

Besides that, I had this sort of dream where I was running on this very long, thing dock over water during a huge storm, with two or three others, trying to avoid the wrath of some evil goddess of the sea or whatever, trying not to fall in to certain death. I also remember a moment in a dream where I had a memory flash of a bunch of events, but I don't remember what actually happened.

----------


## Wildman

#626:
* Date: June 11th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I'm in Japan, and start out in some bar where a guy is giving me some really weird instructions on how to pick up a girl. His main sort of pick-up line is basically: "Have you been taking supplements/growth hormones, because I've never seen boobs as big as yours!" I'm skeptical to say the least, but he says it's worked many times for him. After that, I end up outside of the bar, and I walk towards a hill. I see a car, and realize that inside is (in the dream) my girlfriend or something. I realize something is going on, and open the door and tell her to start running. A japanese guy comes out of the car and points his gun at my head. I take out a gun as well, and pretend that it's loaded although it isn't. I take a few steps back, and we kinda try to negotiate our way out of this situation, but neither of us wants to holster his gun. I start running backwards faster and faster, down this really long downwards incline. We start gaining speed, and he starts shooting at me while I attempt (successfully) to dodge bullets. I realize I'm gonna have to hit him before I get shot, but I can't shoot him so I have to throw my gun. I remember attempting to get the right timing, which was difficult because I was running. My brother woke me up after, though.

----------


## Wildman

#627:
* Date: June 12th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I start out at school, and in the stairs I see a guy I used to know. We immediately start fighting each other. Eventually, I start running down the stairs, I think after he's gone or disappeared. I go into the bathroom quickly, go back out because it's ultra crowded, grab my stuff and head for the bus which I'm afraid of missing.
After that, I somehow end up in a sort of snowy land. I'm in the form of a sort of alien beast, and have a "minimap". I stick to the right part of the area which is kinda enclosed. I'm being chased by two humans with guns, and I try to throw them off. I vaguely remember entering a hut quickly then leaving. The humans eventually catch up with me, and I attack, I think with these kind of balls of acid. When they're both almost dead, I somehow "convert" them to my side. One of them commits suicide (Nothing dramatic about it though, he just 'respawns') so that he stays human, and the other just kinda sticks around. 
I also remember at some point, not sure if it's in the same dream, crossing the street and seeing this very weird/freaky looking hobo, and a bunch of hardcore punk looking guys. The whole neighborhood seems dark and disreputable. I quicken my pace, and I think the punks are following me. I feel something as if one of them tapped me from behind, although I'm pretty sure they really didn't. I quickly turn left, and go down some stairs into a kind of underground cinema. I'm still a bit jittery and paranoid, and realize there are only crappy movies being shown.

----------


## Wildman

#628:
* Date: June 14th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

So I'm at school, and for some weird reason a couple of my friends think it would be funny to pretend to be in first grade, so they drag me along even though I tell them it's a dumb idea. We somehow get accepted into a class. Also, somehow, my best friend takes the form of a strange-looking girl. He (she now) acts all nice and stuff and the teacher is happy. (as a sidenote, I think most of this part of the dream happens in french,) I'm annoyed with the whole situation, and when she starts asking me stuff I answer rudely or using a bunch of elaborate words to make it clear I'm not a first grader. She gets angry at me and doesn't seem to get the point. I snap back at her, kinda playing along and saying something about how yelling at me in this early stage of life could develop into a serious inferiority complex. She gets pissed, and starts writing a paper to basically kick me out of the class or report me to the principal or something. She tells my friend to escort me out, and as I walk out with the paper in my hand I see she wrote a bunch of stuff and gave me a sort of bad grade. I think to myself ironically that it's in first grade of all places that I'm getting the worst grades in my life. 
After that, I remember going into a bathroom, except it had a really bizarre, darkish/greenish color to it. In the stall next to the one I go into, I hear someone doing something strange. It's Roy Batty, character from Blade Runner, and I think he's crying or cutting himself or something. I leave without saying anything. I'm not sure what happens, but later in the dream I encounter and at first it seems like he wants to kill. I have two things to tell him though. One is that I saw him earlier in that bathroom, although I'm not sure why I would even want to tell him that. The other is to tell him that his friends told him to tell him that they love him and a bunch of other things. I think to myself that once I tell him the 2nd thing, he will no longer want to hurt me. I tell him the first thing, and I think he wants to strangle me and starts doing so, or at least I imagine it vividly in the dream. I eventually tell him the other too, I think.
The last thing I remember is being in this big room, watching the filming of a new TV show starring my biology teacher, with a couple guys from the school playing some music as the first "guest stars".

----------


## Wildman

#629:
* Date: June 15th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm at some movie theater, and they're only showing crap movies. I came there with my bro and dad I think, expecting to see something, but apparently they weren't showing it. We're in a room with two screens showing different movies. Above the screens are signs saying what movie it is. The only one I remember is "Anakin", another starwars movie, that I REALLY did not want to see. We walk out, and I'm suddenly very hungry, so I ask my dad if he's gonna buy any food because I don't have any cash. He says yes, but he just buys gum and stuff, nothing really significant. After that, I remember walking outside, and then into these sort of bathrooms. I take a leak, and walk back out. I'm in a sort of mini alley that is apparently part of the movie theater, and there a bunch of little shops around. I actually think I'm in Africa. I don't remember much after that.

Besides that, I had a short dream that I got some really strange SAT scores. I remember the nubmers precisely, though. I got like 860 on the math (impossible), 90 on the literature (impossible), and like 490 or so on something else.

And now...


GONE TO FRANCE FOR A MONTH!
Won't really be able to update at all during that time, peace out dreamviews! I guarantee I will have LDs to post when I return.

----------


## The Cusp

Bring me back a baguette!

----------


## Wildman

There you go...

Anyways, been having good recall lately but I don't that much internet time so here's one really long dream I had that I'll type down.

#630:

*Date: June 23rd, 2007*
*Length: 15+ minutes actual "dream time", several hours real time (several awakenings and re-entries)*


This dream alternates/mixes points of view, from normal first person to more video-game like views, like the first person shooter view and real time strategy "from above" view, so I'll specify those as well. Me and my damn video games...

[Normal POV]
Alright, so the dream starts out and I'm in a sort of bank, which actually looks more like a big locker room with a bunch of benches. There are a lot of people standing around or waiting in line. Suddenly I start getting really paranoid, and I see a guy about 20 feet in front of me pulling something out from his coat, and think that it's a gun. I realize it's just a folder, though, and feel relieved. Suddenly though, I hear screams behind me, and realize someone has pulled out a gun and is telling everyone to get down. I jump to the ground, and spot an emergency exit right in front of me. There are actually three guys with guns, and I think to myself that I should dash for the exit because it gives me the best chance of surviving this. I try to crawl towards, behind cover of two benches, but there are so many people on the ground that they're weighing me down and crushing me. The three guys start going through the different rows of people, and I realize they're looking for someone in particular, and somehow know it's me. I suddenly realize that the emergency exit door's handle is jammed.
I think I'm Bruce Willis at this point (Die Hard, anyone?) and I decide to make a run for it, as one of the guys was heading towards me. I turn a corner, and see one of the guys (they're all wearing this weird kind of military oxygen masks) just looking away, luckily. I think that happens several times. The whole structure of the building is kinda weird, it's sort of like there's a building inside the building, with several floors, and a side corridor along that large "block", if that makes any sense whatsoever. Anyways, I go up a few floors into generic office cubicles. Interestingly enough, everyone in the dream essentially looks exactly the same, which makes the job of guys even harder. I somehow manage to hide under the wall of a cubicle, and the guys pass by me. I then run out, and into this sort of giant corridor with lockers on the side. I manage to hide in one of the elevated lockers, and decide to wait it out in there. 

[Semi-FPS mode] I somehow have a shotgun, and about 3-4 shots left in it. Two of the guys appear just under me, and start searching the lockers. It's only a matter of time before they get to mine, so I decide to jump out and shoot them. Recall is a bit fuzzy here, but basically I open the door, jump, take them by surprise, but essentially miss all my shots except for a bit of blood on their faces, and suddenly we realize that something is about to explode. Not caring to kill each other, we start sprinting towards some exit doors. At first I think to myself that I must have shot into some explosive thing, but then realize that someone triggered a detonator. Anyways, we run into another building, where there are two more people, who start running as well when we warn them. We make it outside through some glass doors into the snow. I dive forward, just as the building explodes and the glass shatters. I'l not really sure what happens, but I remember "re-doing" the whole dive out of the building thing, and then trying to shoot the two guys. After that, I think I make a deal with one of the guys, and we realize that there's some political leader guy who's behind all this and who framed me, or some weird story of the sort. The last thing I remember before what I think is my first awakening is being in this dark alley, lit by a burning car, and confronting the guy behind all this.

[Full FPS, essentially] I end up back at the bank, and apparently I'm in a sort of game where you can be the innocent civilians, who stand there and do nothing, the hunter/cops/mercenaries (who look just like the three guys did earlier), or the "superhuman" (the name was different, but I don't remember it) they're trying to kill. I'm one of the hunters for now, and basically the superhuman guy has a bunch of powers and stuff and has 45 seconds to run, before a bunch of doors open and we can begin our search. We have these special sort of visors that allow us to distinguish the superhuman from the civilians, displaying him in bright red on a sort of map (he can go almost invisible as well). I run through the doors as soon as they open, and start looking. I use a sort of grappling hook to move faster and get to different places. I think I go into a sort of basement, then go back out. As I walk around, I suddenly catch a glimpse of a red dot on my "minimap" and radio the others telling them I've spotted him, and I ping his position. I follow him into this sort of giant pit, and there are these kind of small ledges, each at different heights. I remember starting the climb to the top already about halfway up. Basically, the concept was to run along the ledge and gain enough momentum to make a huge jump to the next ledge, allowing you to go higher. After almost making it to the top, I fall past some floating platforms and back onto a ledge. I think I got back up, fell again, and then finally made it to the top. Anyways, I'm afraid of losing the superhuman, so I try to hurry up. Over the radio, someone, I think my mom, starts telling me that the ropes we have aren't the right type of ropes because they're too rigid, and tells me to buy the flexible ones. I open up a sort of menu and somehow buy flexible rope for 125 dollars or so. It allows me to swing a lot better than with my old grappling hook. I catch up with the superhuman, and we get into a sort of tunnel. By now, others from my squad have arrived. A guy farther in front of me gets attacked by the superhuman, who is using a knife. He uses this sort of special "shoulder cut" technique which paralyzes his victim so he can finish him off. When I catch a glimpse of the superhuman, he looks like a sort of dark cloud, with a white, sinister/wry smile and eyes and almost cartoonish features. We start shooting, but realize quickly that it's going to take a LOT of bullets to stop him. I end up alone in another tunnel, hearing my teammates being attacked not too far away and knowing that the superhuman is heading for me. I get pissed off and tired of him not dying, and whip out an M79 grenade launcher, thinking that it will be more effective. He starts coming at me, and I fire. It hits him right on and explodes, killing him. I think the "player" controlling him complains vaguely.

[FPS and normal POV, sometimes like I'm at a keyboard] Since I killed the superhuman, I get to be him in the next round. The 45 seconds start, and I begin making my run. I realize that I can transform into 25 different forms (keyboard numbers 1-5 open sub-menus with 5 options). The initial form, and the one the previous superhuman was using, emphasizes speed/stealth. I stay in that one for now, and make my way along the side corridor I mentioned in the 2nd paragraph. There are several doors alongside it. I open one, and go into this large kind of storage room. I go through another door at the front-right corner of that room, and enter into this sort of temple place. There's a mosaic of a tibetan goddess on the wall, and I think some pews. I somehow trigger this loud, solemn music. I'm worried that it'll attract attention, but don't turn it off. (chronology of events here is a bit jumbled) I decide to transform to my 25th form, and apparently it's "Physician". My palms radiate a sort of light blue and bright orange, fiery light. Apparently I can heal people and stuff now, but I don't precisely remember the abilities I had. Suddenly, I hear people coming, so I grapple-hook to a sort of elevated part of the room, just a large wooden frame I can stand in. Maybe I'll draw some of the stuff in this dream in MS paint some time, with my horrible drawing skills, because it's hard to explain in words. Anyways, two people walk in, one normal person and one sort of weird walking cat-like thing, apparently inspired by Moogles from FF. Anyways, I'm back in form 1 now, (or this happened before I morphed to physician) and I jump down and shoulder cut the human, slice her like 5 times and she falls to the ground. Same thing for the cat. It's not like it's gory or dramatic/realistic or something though. Anyways, I think the cat, at it's dying breath, asks me if it can serve me and be my assistant or something. I accept, and somehow revive it. It takes the form of my best friend, temporarily. We talk for a while, and I morph to phy 
sician again. Soon after, two or three rather fat girls walk in (but they somehow get gradually slimmer as time goes on), and they hand me a bunch of booklets on the different transformations I have. One walks up to my friend flirts aggressively (aka boobs in face) and I'm kinda feeling jealous. One of them then walks up and offers to kiss me. I woke up shortly after, but it's not over yet.

[FPS] I'm on the run again, and I think it's the beginning of another round with me as the superhuman. I run in the corridor, trying to find the temple again, but this time I get lost. [RTS] In my mind I hear the voice of my assistant, who tries to help me out. He tells me to go on this sort of pad which reads something like: "Flying snake ride to temple" when I 'select' it. I take it, and end up in another room. I think I take various portals searching for the temple. I try to see what abilities I have, still in form 1, and see that I can magically create a sort of circular quiver for arrows. One of the hunters encounters me, and starts beating the crap out of me. I look more closely at my abilities, and realize I can summon a bunch of creatures/skeletons/demons. I do so, and they bring down the hunter. After that, I don't really remember anything (good enough for me!)
Whewwww.

----------


## Wildman

Two LDs, barely worth writing down especially for the first one, but bleh.

#631:
* Date: Around June 30th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
*

Basically, I'm in a classroom alone, and immediately realize I'm dreaming. I try to get out of there by the quickest way possible, the window. I try to break it down with my foot, but for some reason it won't break, leaving dents like bulletproof glass. Shortly after, I wake up. :/


#632:
* Date: July 6th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

There was a whole dream before this, but all I remember is that basically I was in a house with a few other people and we were all out to kill each other, but every time someone looked dead he/she would reappear, alive and well (or injured). At this point, I'm sprinting down some stairs to avoid gunfire, and run out the front door. It's raining, and I end up in a narrow street, standing on a sort of cobbled road. After a while of suspecting that I'm dreaming, I become lucid. I remember looking at something on the street long and hard, thinking about how vivid it looked. Ironically, I don't remember what it was :S. After that, I saw someone I know, and to indirectly make this girl appear I asked him where she was. He was completely clueless and had no idea. She appeared shortly after though, but the dream ended quickly after that.

----------


## Wildman

LD  ::D: 
#633
* Date: July 9th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes
Technique used: None (DILD)
*

 I start out at a sort of rock concert near a bridge, already kind of lucid. I see a nice looking girl with vivid blue eyes, and we make out for a while. I focus to stay in the dream, although I'm not sure I'm 100&#37; aware that I'm dreaming at this point. Anyways, the dream kinda warps and I end up in a hospital, and I think the girl is in one of the beds, injured or something. Nearby are two or three other people, and there's some sort of tension between us. Anyways, at this point I become fully lucid, and decide to get out of there. The wall behind me is made of glass, and we're about on the fifth floor or so of the building. I kick the glass to see if it'll break, and unlike last time, it does in the spot where I hit it. I decide to dive through, kinda wondering how much pain I'll feel, if any. I do feel a bit, but nothing really bad, more like a very mild electric shock all around me. Anyways, I start falling to the ground. In mid-air I yell "Stop!" and immediately begin hovering at a stable height. I enjoy the feeling for a while, then decide to go down. I try using the opposite command, "Go!", but I barely float down at all. Eventually I pick up speed and make it to the ground. I'm on a football (american football) field, and walk around for a while. I go down some stairs, and they lead to another large field, although I think it was just grass. It's kinda weird, but I don't remember there being anything that actually enclosed the fields, as if I could just fall off into nothing if I went too far to the sides. Anyways, I try to use some voice commands to increase clarity, etc, and eventually realize night is falling. I go back up the stairs, and my mom starts calling me. I go up more stairs into a weird sort of house, which is apparently ours. It's apparently sunrise now, and I think my mom tells me breakfast is ready. I think to myself that I should try summoning someone, and quickly decide on Zinedine Zidane, heh. I think to myself and tell my mom that he's in the next room, waiting for me and we're gonna share the meal. Sure enough, he's there when I go to the next room. I say hi and he talks to me as if he knows me. At this point, I steadily start losing lucidity.  I walk out into the corridor, and there's a portal at the end of it, kinda like a weird unstable blob that has an image in it, that leads to the hospital from the beginning of the dream. For some reason I decide to go there, and then back into the house. I go into the bathroom and start brushing my teeth, and eventually wake up.


I also became lucid last night for a moment. In the dream I was visiting this sort of ranch where I talked to some really weird guys, I won't go into detail, when suddenly someone came out with a machine gun to kill us. I sprinted into this sort of hut, and realized the situation was too absurd to be real. However, I pretty much woke up instantly.

----------


## Wildman

Another lucid, but very short.

#634:
* Date: July 14th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

 I'm in a sort of half-airport half-hotel building, and quickly realize I'm dreaming by checking my watch several times. The whole time didn't change, but always one digit was different when I looked away and back. It was all a bit fuzzy, and the digits were often similar, like 6 and 8, but I knew I was dreaming. I immediately think about doing the portal lucid task, but then think to myself I should take a moment to stabilize everything before I do. I look at my hands for a while, then suddenly these two guys start talking to me and drag me to a room. They open the door, and it's all dark. The dream starts fading out, so I think to myself that I'll try to quickly make a portal and change where I am, hoping to restabilize everything. I run to a wall and draw a basic outline of an oval portal with my finger, and I think it creates a sort of marking, but no portal appears and the dream fades out.

----------


## Wildman

Once again, just writing down the more significant stuff.

Been trying to use just the confidence technique, and although I didn't have real LDs I came close or had vague moments of lucidity both times.

And I've decided to make my journal a bit more legible. No more giant paragraphs that discourage reading, hooray!

#635:
* Date: July 17th, 2007
Length: 7 minutes
*

I had a blast with this one, even though I wasn't really ever lucid. Anyways, the first thing I remember is being at this sort of beach, with a few other people. Apparently we're trying to foil someone's evil plan that has to do with a sort of machine, I think it was a bit like a balloon, so I'll call it that. We see the balloon floating above the ocean, headed for it's "target" apparently. My companions somehow shoot out these white cords/strings and hook onto the balloon, making a sort of large sail/grid that trails behind the balloon, if that makes any sense. 

I don't manage to follow the balloon though, so I'm left there alone and think to myself that I'm going to have to make my own way across the ocean, imagining myself on a tiny ship in a storm and thinking this isn't going to be easy. 

After a while, the "bad guy" appears, and it's the undead pirate captain from Pirates of the Caribbean 1 (and 3, though I haven't seen it). Anyways, his men grab me and I'm dragged off into his lair. It's sort of a mix of a cave and a rainforest, the ceiling made mostly of greenish leaves. For a while he interrogates me, although I forget what he wanted to know. It might have had something to do with a key.

I am then brought to a sort of mud pit in the middle of a tropical forest, and the pirates behind me laugh and tell me to watch out for the crocodiles inside. I go inside gingerly, staying on the very edge of the mud, not seeing where the crocodiles. Knowing they won't let me go back out, and that wading through the mud would be suicide, I look up, focus and strain all my muscles, and fly into the air (not lucid, mind you). 

I have a sort of orangeish trail/blur around me when I fly, and I end up going to some middle-eastern looking city. There's a girl with me now, and we have a sort of thing going on. I'm enjoying myself like crazy since I can fly now, and I decide to explore a bit. I take flight and go straight, at a really fast speed. In the air, I start thinking a bit about what's happening, and for a while I'm close to realizing I'm dreaming, but it's kinda like I decided to just let the dream continue since I was enjoying myself already. Eventually I convince myself that this is actually reality. Basically what went through my mind was: "Holy fucking shit, this is real! And I can fly... permanently!" 

At some point in the dream, maybe earlier, I think to myself that now I can cross the ocean more easily, if the weather conditions aren't too bad. I start flying faster, past the city, to the ocean, but very quickly it gets very foggy and cold, and I fear for my life, and quickly return to the city. The girl and I talk for a long time, and we have some sort of conflict because apparently I also loved a girl I saw in the undead pirate's crew (That was the weirdest sentence ever). Anyways, we go into some sort of building where she lies down, and I want to kiss her, but decide to give her some time. 

I leave, and it's around sunset. I decide to take advantage of my newfound ability, and start flying again. I'm a bit upset, so I start flying at full speed, straight forward again, towards the city gate. I fly over the ocean, and see a huge mountain. I think to myself that I'll try to go all the way to the peak. However, as I get closer, it gets cold and foggy once again, and I try to "brake" and get back to the city. It gets dark, and I can see my shadow stopping but not me, somehow, as I get closer and closer to hitting the mountain. There's a huge rock I'm about to hit, and I think to myself that this incredible skill of being able to fly will be wasted because I wasn't careful. I manage to stop right at the death, pushing off with my hand against the rock. Soon after, the dream fades out.

I think I forgot some details, like more flying or talking, but I don't remember them precisely.


#636:
* Date: July 18th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

Another one of those recurring car crash dreams. This time, I'm in a kind of sports car, and I think there's a truck of some sort in front of us. I think we're on the highway, but a very wide one, and I'm sitting in the back, with someone beside me, maybe my mom. My aunt is driving, and all the cars/trucks are going pretty fast. Suddenly, I think the truck in front swerves to the left and slams on the brakes, and my aunt hits the brakes as well. The car slides and dozens of cars slam against each other or hit the truck, and it's a huge accident. 

I put try to protect my face/head, but the force of the impact throws me back. Glass breaks, etc, and finally the car stops. I'm not sure what happens, but my aunt ends up saying that everything is fine because it was just a dream. This doesn't completely click in my mind, although I accept it. I think I wake up shortly after, though.

----------


## Wildman

Very short LD.

#636:
* Date: July 19th, 2007
Length: 1 minute
Technique used: Confidence "technique"
*

I'm walking up a sort of slanted street, with a couple people.  I slowly realize I'm dreaming, and stop while the others keep walking. I start using one or two voice commands, and look at my hands, etc. After that, I see that it's dark, and since I hate when it's dark in my lucids and usually ends up making the dream end, I try to head into a shop, thinking that when I come back out it will be day. I go in, and start heading toward an aisle, but realize it's pitch black in there as well. The dream fades out quickly.

----------


## Wildman

Back to the USA, back in business. Full updates now, not just lucids or important stuff.
Anyways, I somehow managed to fall asleep and dream in the plane back to the US today, and almost had an LD. First time I ever remember a dream from a plane ride.

#637:
* Date: June 23rd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm in a sort of city, and with a couple of people in the street. I think my mom is there. I'm not interested in the conversation that's going on, so I start walking around on the sidewalk a bit. A car gets closer and closer to me, until I realize the driver is trying to run me over. He's wearing a sort of Grim Reaper halloween-style outfit. I try to fake running one way to throw off the car's trajectory, and manage to avoid getting hit. 

At this point, I start kinda jumping up into the air and repeatedly pushing the air with my legs so that I somehow start floating up. This levitation technique seems very familiar to me in the dream, and I think I've used it before in other non-lucids. 

Anyways, the guy trying to kill me pulls out a gun. I try to yell for help, but it's like I can't speak or my screams are muffled. I start flying over the others to attract their attention, and the reaper flies after me. I land on a roof and dodge these sort of weird metal bolts he throws at me, that are supposed to be bullets. At tihs point his disguise has changed silghtly, it's more like a dark monks outfit than a grim reaper costume. But I still can't see his face. I try to throw the bullets back at him, but he dodges them. After a pursuit and more bullet dodging, the dream takes on the aspect more of a video game. There's a sort of "skybox" I can't fly past, and my field of vision keeps getting clipped/cut off. 

I also start constantly seeing text appearing in my sight saying stuff like "<Name> has joined <name of a map>", I remember something like "tails has joined 2tails_2forts." I start wondering if I'm not dreaming, and decide to try to "look away" and back at the text to see if it changes. No words really change, but I keep trying because I'm relatively sure I'm dreaming. I soon see that one word has changed, but I wake up shortly after.

Besides that I had a short dream in the plane about playing soccer, and being irritated at one guy who kept showing off when he had no real ability.

----------


## Wildman

LD last night, tried but didn't finish the advanced lucid task.

#638:
* Date: July 25th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm in some sort of weird garden, near a house. Everything is really green and the house seems to be isolated from the outside. Anyways, I think some stuff happened before, but the first thing I remember is someone with a rifle being there, and starting to shoot at me. I sprint away, trying to be unpredictable in my movements so I don't get killed. However, as I'm running, I slowly realize that this is all too absurd to be real, and become lucid.  I turn around, and walk up to the guy, while he still shoots at me, telling him he can't do anything to me. He keeps firing, and I'm not sure if I get hit or not, but I don't feel anything. I'm not sure what happens to the guy, but he's soon gone. I try to focus for a few moments, and then decide to try to the advanced lucid task. I go to a stone wall, and with some chalk try to draw an oval shape, like a portal. I remember having trouble concentrating, and the ovals I draw being too small or crooked. I re-try several times, sometimes using a green marker. My basic plan was, once the oval was drawn, to turn around and imagine the portal being there, then turn back around and go into it, but I wasn't really satisfied with the drawings. After a while though, I see these sort of semi-transparent, light blue runes appearing inside of one of the ovals, and the wall inside turning a sparkling transparent purplish. However, before I could do much, I woke up. 

And a dream I had in France I didn't have the chance to type down:

#639:
* Date: Around July 15th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm outside of a house that looks like mine, except large and in a different location, near a beach and on top of a hill. I'm with my dad, and suddenly three guys come up to us. One of them dashes towards my dad and puts a knife to his throat. I pull out a knife from my pocket and put it to his. But I think the two others have me at knife-point as well, so I have to drop mine. They pin both of us down, and after a while take my dad away but leave me there. I think of running after them, but realize I have no chance, especially outnumbered. I sprint into my house and try to call the cops. As I go upstairs, I realize they're coming into the house. I go into my parent's room and lock the door, and they start trying to ram it down. I call 911, but instead reach some woman who doesn't know what I'm talking about, and I try to tell her to please call the cops for me. I'm not sure what happens after, I think I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

Two nights, three LDs. I sense a new dawn  ::D: 

 And I failed the lucid task, again. Lol.

 #640:
* Date: July 26th, 2007
 Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: DILD
*

I start out at this sort of circular patch of land in the middle of a large lake. I'm basically instantly lucid, though I think this isn't the beginning of the dream. I try to gather my thoughts, still sort of blurry, and meanwhile there's this weird looking ship that passes by. The mast is so big that it's hanging over land, and it hits me as the ship passes. Annoyed, I think I make the ship disappear. There's a LONG (several miles), narrow line of land that stretches across the lake to get back to land. I think there's a mountain close to where it ends.

I decide to run the distance at supersonic speeds, and start my sprint. For a while, I'm running at a standard speed, then focus and soon enough I'm running extremely fast, and get to where I want. I decide to start flying, and go over a forest to my left. I realize that the dream is fading out, and quickly land. I take the advice of some post I read, and try to feel the ground and a nearby item, a tree it so happens. I even try to lick the dirt (hehe), and it doesnt taste like much but it has that dirt-ish texture. I fly again, and land at a sort of stone cottage. I think about trying to summon someone, and remember the basic and advanced lucid tasks. I think about doing the portal one again, and see a large, dumb looking guy nearby staring off into nothing. I ask him for some chalk, and he gives me some, but I think I kinda laugh at him or something and he smacks his arm in my face. After that, I think the dream mostly faded away.


#641:
* Date: July 26th, 2007
Length: 6 minutes
Technique used: DILD / Sorta WBTB
*

[RL] 10:40 AM. Try to go back to sleep knowing the alarm's at 11:00. Try to sleep, fail for 10 mins, decide to change the alarm to 11:15, hoping to have enough time for an LD or something. Good choice  ::D:  Fall asleep semi focused on LDing, and...

[Dream] I'm in a sort of school, and in a room that's like a mini cafeteria, with basically just one long table. There's a guy next to me, and we're talking about lucid dreaming. He asks me to explain one example of a reality check. I start showing him the nose plug thing, but when I actually do it to show him, I realize that air IS coming out/in. I wonder if my nose is plugged correctly, and try again, but get the same result. Soon enough, I'm conscious that I'm dreaming. Several times during the dream I almost wake up, but manage to not move and just by focusing on one point and waiting, stay asleep and prevent the dream from fading out. It's kinda like everything goes almost pure black, but I just wait and my vision returns and everything is the way it was before.

 I think I did something that I don't remember here, but after that I go out into the corridor. I summon a girl and have sex  :tongue2: , but the dream doesn't end there. I look up and back down to find myself with new clothes on, I think a blue shirt and black shorts. A bunch of people start crowding into the hallway, and I think I see my parents. I decide to go outside, and as I get near to the exit my parents arrive with my grandparents, and start talking to me. I tell them I'll be right back to get out of it, and go outside. 

I fly around shortly for fun, and hear some construction workers talking vaguely about it. I land and ask them what they were saying, and eventually they tell me they were talking about how cool it would be to fly. I do so in front of them, and I think they ask me how it feels. I tell them to go ahead and try it, and kinda wave my hand up and tell them they can do it now. One of them manages to float up in the air and start flying a bit, while the other struggles on the ground. He gets semi-annoyed, kinda wondering if I really gave him the power to do it. A woman next to him starts floating up to, and guides him through it.

After that, I walk away, and see that there's a pool nearby. I think to myself that this has been a pretty long LD, and decide to try going into the pool to see what it'll be like. However, as soon as I go in, it's almost like I'm not in water and immediately sink down to the bottom. There's no buoyant force that pushes me back to the surface, and it's like trying to get back up from the bottom of a well. I can see perfectly with unblurred vision underwater, and oxygen doesn't seem to be a problem. Quickly, some kids and an older man who were in the pool lift me back up to the surface. However, although I'm right next to the edge, I suddenly have no force to lift myself back up. I can barely move my legs and arms. There's someone I know there, and she helps me out, saying she was once a member of <Insert whole bunch of organization acronyms that I don't remember here>.
After that, I remember trying successfully to summon someone, then waking up.

----------


## Wildman

3 AM post, Hurrah!

#642:
* Date: July 28th, 2007 
Length: 2 minutes
*

I remember walking back from some sort of show (I think this was part of the dream, but I forgot it), and going into a dark parking lot to drive my nonexisting car home. There's a strange looking guy nearby, so I try to avoid him. There's also a lightning storm going on, and I suddenly become afraid that I'll get struck by lightning. I quickly go to my car, and I think that I realize the window has been broken. I quickly throw a backpack I've been carrying in the back seats, and get into the car. Don't recall much more.

----------


## Wildman

#643:
* Date: July 30th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm at an airport, and for a while I'm just waiting around. I think I'm a member of some sort of anti-terrorist force, and I see an albino guy walk by. I immediately know this is the guy I'm looking for, and grab him. I put him against the wall and tell him to be still, when suddenly this little kid, like 11 years old, puts a gun to my back and tells me to step away from the albino. Two or three other people come to try to stop him, but he sees them coming and say's he'll shoot if they get any closer. I take this opportunity to try to grab the gun, and we have a whole struggle where the gun goes off several times and I'm trying to prevent it from pointing at me. For some reason, the kid is really strong, or I'm weak. Anyways, after a while the conflict is resolved somehow, I think the kid disappears. However, suddenly this giant sort of mix of a squirrel and a golden retriever arrives, and it's almost crushing people wherever it goes. It starts heading towards me, and I'm in a narrow corridor now. I somehow quickly read something about how to deal with this animal, and it says to try to climb to a higher point. I kick off the wall and jump onto a bar hanging from the ceiling, and drop onto the animal. It moves as I stand on it's back, but I slowly manage to calm/tame it. I can make it just put it's stomach to the ground by pressing my hand down on its back, although whenever I get off it tries to stand back up again unless I calm it. After that, I don't remember much.

#644:
* Date: July 30th, 2007
 Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm at my grandparent's, and apparently some sort of team competition is going on for a large (cash?) prize. My teammate is my best friend, and apparently there's just one team ahead of us, by a narrow margin. I think we just finish the before-last leg of the competition as the dream starts, and sprint downstairs to finish the last leg. I'm not sure WHY we have to go downstairs, because the final challenge is to fill out a form that asks about college aspirations, personal morals, etc. We're supposed to go in a room, but I tell my friend to just fill it out in the corridor because we have no time to lose and the rooms are too crowded. We discuss the questions and he quickly scribbles our collective answers, then we sprint back upstairs to turn in the form to my grandma, who's apparently the director of the whole race. I don't remember the outcome, though.

----------


## Wildman

#645:
* Date: August 1st, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

It's night time, and I'm along the side of a road with a friend. I think some sort of party just ended, but no one else is around. The only lighting is from a sort of city in the distance. My point of view in this dream is really strange, it's like my vision is stuck "on rails" and I can only move my field of vision left and right, always facing the same way, and it doesn't feel like I have a real physical body. I can move very fast from side to side though, so I use this to try to see if there's anywhere I can go from here. Everything gets dark when I go towards the left, so I go back to where there's a bit more light. My friend gets into his car, and before I can ask him for a ride he drives off. I yell after him, and even though his window is open and I'm like right there, he doesn't stop. After that, I look around for a while to decide what to do, and I think eventually wake up.

#646:
* Date: August 1st, 2007
 Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm at my school, and being chased by two of my rl friends who are out to kill me because I'm an alien or evil warlord or something. I can summon these two sort of creatures/fighters to defend every once in a while, so I use those to fight off my friends while I make a run for it. We eventually end up in a large classroom. My two friends are the generals of a small army behind them, and I have an army of my own as well. I think a fight begins, but eventually it stops and a makeshift wall appears in the middle of the room to separate both sides. Only through a few cracks can we see each other. 
I take this opportunity to prepare for their next assault. I see a huge pile of shoe boxes and other cardboard boxes to my right, and I start making walls out of them. I end up having like 5 rows of box-walls. When the wall in the middle of the room vanishes, and they realize what I've been doing, they say something like "You sneaky bastard!" The fight starts again, and they manouever past the boxes with some difficulty. Eventually, the battle stops for some reason, and everyone leaves the room except me. I think to myself that I don't have much time to make my escape, but think about hiding in this room instead. I know the battle is going to start again and that they will realize once my troops are dead that I'm not among the casualties, and will go looking for me outside, rather than in here. However, I can't manage to fit in any of the cupboards and other spots that I see. I end up leaving the room, and seeing some parent and talking to her, and that's about all that happens.

----------


## Wildman

So, been very lazy with DJ lately and recall hasn't been so hot (horrible sleep schedule), but here's a dream.

#647:
* Date: August 6th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

 Basically, I remember being at my school, and taking a bus towards another place, like a university campus or something. I get off with a few friends, and we get onto a sort of escalator, out of the underground we were in. I'm about to go somewhere, but someone asks me what happened to my bike. I realize that I forgot it back at the school, and that I have to go back and get it. However, there's no more bus for a long while, so I decide to walk. I don't really know how to get to the school from where I am though, so I just hang around for a while. I end up being on a hill in a secluded area of the campus, near a car. I think I came out from somewhere in the building, like a window. 

 Anyways, I see two cops down the hill, and think to myself that I look a bit suspicious up here. I go down and start talking to them, and ask them for directions. They explain to me how to get the school exactly, and I try to remember what they say. I head out, but the information gets muddled in my head, and I don't think I ever find the school.

----------


## Wildman

Had a short LD. 

#648:
* Date: August 9th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

Basically I'm at some sort of house, similar to my grandpa's, and I'm facing a wall that has two windows. I'm not sure if I'm alone or with two kids, but I basically focus on one of the windows and try to shatter it just by willpower to see if I'm dreaming (I use a kind of double RC in RL, where I do a normal RC first and a reverse one). Anyways, after a while the window does shatter. I'm surprised to say the least, and decide to try the other one to be really sure I'm dreaming. At first nothing happens, but with a little focus it eventually breaks to pieces. 
 Lucid now, I fly around for a while, and reach the Golden Gate Bridge. There's a sort of side spiral ramp on it that goes down towards this large floating construction site, and cars are rolling up and down it. I go in the traffic, and slide along the ramp as if I was on a skateboard or something, hard to explain. Anyways, I get close to the bottom, and realize that I'm gonna have to make a jump or fly over the water to get to the construction site. I try to fly, but it's not exactly working well. I remember the Billybob_001 tutorial about passive control, so I make up some weird excuse for why I could fly, I don't remember exactly what. It doesn't work all that well, and I end up in the water. I swim for a bit, and I think I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Last night was kinda interesting, I remember two dreams, one very vaguely and the other quite clearly. It's a bit strange, because the overall feeling/theme of the dreams was different than my usual dreams, especially the 2nd one.

#649:
* Date: August 11th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm driving around with a friend, and we're extremely nervous. I know there is a gunfight that's about to start in a place about 10 minutes away, I think some sort of dock. Basically some people I know are going to try to kill a sort of gang, led by one of my RL friends, but who's apparently evil and my enemy in this dream. I worry for the lives of the people who are going to face him, and me and the guy in my car are hesitating whether or not we should go. We drive around and stall, thinking about our own lives and whether it's worth it to risk it all. We don't head for the docks, and as time passes by we wonder whether we should change our minds. We discuss that maybe the gang is dead by now, but suddenly receive a message from the leader that he's alive. I don't remember what we do afterwards.


 #650:
* Date: August 11th, 2007
 Length: 6 minutes
*

So I start out in a diner, and suddenly this small kid, maybe age 7 or so, pulls out a gun and takes everyone hostage. He picks me in particular, and I end up starting to talk with him to try to calm him down and figure out what's happening with him. At first, I'm just trying to save my own skin, but as the dream progresses I start to care for the kid and become kinda like his psychologist. He ends up basically putting away the gun, although everyone's still kinda taken hostage. 

After a while, this sort of tourist truck arrives, but it's more like a rescue for the hostages. A crowd of people comes in to purposely create confusion while everyone tries to get out. I think about going back to my family and getting out of here without the kid noticing, but decide to not just give up on him, thinking that's all people have probably done to him his whole life. So I stick around, and keep talking to him. I ask him about his family, and he says something like his mom just basically left, so he's alone with his dad. After that, he starts showing me some pictures of a trip to a national park, and tells me he's gay, even though he was friends with some really hot girls. He looks much older in the pictures, and I flip through them quickly. The last one has a picture on both sides. I only remember like two pictures, one of him with a girl and another with two guys. 

There's now a girl at the counter behind us, which we've been standing near. I think she's working for the police or something to watch the kid. I buy some food for me and the kid, and see that she's not a real cashier by the way she handles the order. <Can't read my notes very well, I think it says the kid got angry at the cashier or something? I don't remember well.>

After that, the wall behind us basically opens up, to reveal a darker, large sort of hangar-like area. A doctor comes out, and she starts talking to me, I think about helping the kid. I follow her and the kid comes with. We end up in this sort of dark street, almost like in an indoor complex, in front of the place where we (or at least the kid) are supposed to stay (I have a vague memroy of this sort of room which was apparently my home, but in the dream I knew it was somewhere else) . I try to look around to see where else we can go, but there's these metal gates everywhere. I see the guy who has the keys to them, and kinda yell at him, telling him this is no way to treat a person, to just lock them out from the rest of the world. I get him to open most of the gates, and start walking around.

The doctor follows us, and we get to somewhere in the street where there's some lighting, and more doctors looking very worried. They explain to me that a new terrible sickness has been loosed, that will soon spread over the entire world, killing many, and that it cannot be stopped completely. One of the doctors says we should start having the population wear these masks (pulling out a sort of boot and sticking her nose in it) to lessen the number of people infected by the first "wave" of the sickness, which will prevent it from spreading too quickly. I think someone said something about how the sickness a number of people equal to 10% of the currently infected with each new wave. Anyways, they tell me the kid was one of the first infected, and that that might be the explanation for his "insanity". I tell the kid I'm going to have start wearing a mask, and he's worried that means I won't be able to talk with him anymore. I put my hand in front of my mouth and start talking, and ask him if he can understand me. My voice sounds a bit distorted, but audible. He says he can hear me, and I tell him the mask will be no different than that. He still looks a bit blue, so I try to cheer him up. After that, I walk off and remember by family, and think to myself that I have to call them and tell them about this epidemic before it's too late, so that they don't die. But I also think about the kid, and realize I have a responsibility to keep trying to help him.

----------


## Wildman

#651:
* Date: August 11th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*

So I'm at what looks like my house, but it's not my house in the dream. Apparently I've moved to a new house, and I'm just here chilling out with some of my old friends who are in Texas now. We hang around for a while, and then two of the three leave. The one who's left comes with me, and I tell him I'm going home, although I'm not really sure where my new house is. However, for some reason, even though he's not from here, my friend knows EVERYTHING about the neighborhood. He constantly points out houses and tells me to whom they belong. We get to some large one with a pool, and I'm about to go in but he somehow lifts me up and puts me down outside the house. He tells me that the Doctor's house, and we end up going down the street the other way. I ask him why he and the two others, who live in Texas right now, are in California. He tells me that during the summer time they come here to get work, then go back to Texas for school. I'm not sure I ever find my new house, although I have a mental image of it.

----------


## Wildman

#652:
* Date: August 12th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*

This dream came from that one "Which level of hell are you going to" quiz that there's a thread on somewhere.

So I'm in the sixth level of hell, City of Dis, (what I got in the quiz) with two of my friends. But we're not just sitting around feeling pain, we're gunning/slashing our way out of hell, or at least towards the upper levels. I think we all have these sort of rifles and a flashlight each. It's extremely dark, and we're kinda like in a building. There are four floors we have to cover, and we've done two already. One of my friends has apparently done all this before, so he knows more than we do. He tells me that we'll start by floor 2-6 (???) rather than 3-6, because 3-6 scared the shit out of him the first time around. My other friend tells me it's really freaky, but they won't tell me exactly what is there, so I imagine the worst. 

Anyways, we shoot down demons and the like for a while. We're kind of in constant pain, which I guess is our punishment. I think that every time we kill a demon, we get kind of sharp, painful jolt. After a while, satan suddenly appears, and reveals to us that one of my friends is here because he sold his soul. My vision suddenly changes to a kind of flashback, as he shows what happened. I see a fairground, near dusk with a kind of foggy sky and black clouds. There's a lot of wind, and a mother and daughter are near a ferris wheel. There's no one else in the amusement park, and they can operate the ferris wheel so they get in and turn it on. However, something terrible is apparently about to happen, because they weren't supposed to get on there, maybe because it wasn't functioning correctly. My vision shifts to a kind of chubby, moustached man who is the technician, and an older version of my friend although he looks nothing like him. He sees the ferris wheel, and realizes that his wife and daughter are going to die. He cries out, and calls satan and sells his soul to save their lives. A kind of fire emits from his hand, and my vision goes black. 

For a while I still talk with satan and ask him why my friend isn't in the last level of hell if he sold his soul, since that's as far as I know one of the worst things you can do according to christianity. Satan says something like "Good point", and sends him to the ninth and final level. I feel HORRIBLE because I didn't think that would happen and I basically just screwed over my friend big time. I think my other friend comments on it. Anyways, we both wake up back in a room, just two of us now, and continue our escape attempt. As we kill the demons, I have a kind of vision, or imagine, what heaven or simply the better place we're trying to get to is like. 

I remember seeing a kind of desert landscape, but still with a bit of green, and a kind of large high platform in the middle of it. The sky was blue, but pretty cloudy. As I saw this, I kinda wondered to myself what the point of it all was, and was telling my friend that this is all kinda meaningless, and that even the place that's supposed to be better doesn't really have a point. I think my friend says, or at least we end up at the conclusion that, the real suffering of hell is to not have a goal to pursue for all eternity.

I'm an atheist, by the way.

----------


## Wildman

Had a quick dream that I don't really remember much about. I was basically watching a sort of documentary about mangas, and they talked about a rising author in the manga world who had a distinctive style. Cue a sort of weird animation of a character who likes like he's almost kinda liquid and amorphous falling off a building onto the ground, and just bouncing back off it like in the first Matrix when Neo falls and gets launched back up. At the end of the dream, I realize the author is actually my mom, strangely enough. I'm surprised in the dream because in RL I don't see her ever drawing, etc. like they were showing in the documentary.

----------


## Wildman

#653:
* Date: August 16th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm at the beach with a cousin of mine, and I think I'm a bit younger than in RL. For a while I kinda just walk around, and after a bit we go into the water. I'm paranoid about something and keep looking around for someone, but I'm not sure why. Eventually, we start going toward where the waves are to do some sort of surfing on bodyboards. Now I'm not really sure what happens here, but I have a kind of flashback, but I think it's actually happening at the same time, of a dream where we supposedly climbed over dam towards the ocean to get better waves, at the risk of our lives. I think the weather ended up turning bad, and we almost drowned. I don't really recall much of the actual dream after that.

#654:
* Date: August 16th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm this sort of tennis center, and night is starting to fall. I remember vaguely playing a quick match against a hybrid of the tennis player Andy Roddick and my brother, and winning the first set before we had to stop. He's kinda angry/humiliated since he's supposed to be a pro, so he tells me we're going to play a full match when we can. We keep trying to set up a game, but it's either too dark or something else prevents us from playing. I eventually end up indoors, playing against another pro tennis player. However, I've never really ever played tennis in RL, so I don't really know how to do the typical overheard serve when I try it in the dream. I tell the guy I need some time to practice or we won't exactly be able to play a good match. 

He leaves, and I end up on a gigantic court, maybe twice the size of a normal one. Around me are other courts and tons of people, all part of an indoor complex. I try to practice serving, but there's these like automatic glass doors in the middle of the court that keep opening and closing, sometimes stopping my ball. After a while, I think I get the hang of it, so I go into this sort of lounge/club room to find my opponent. I see some of my friends hanging around on a couch. I also try to find some of the tennis balls that I shot into this room, because I have no more, but there are so many lying around that I have difficulty recognizing which ones are mine. I ask my brother, who's in the room, and he isn't sure and just provides useless information. Eventually, I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

#655:
* Date: August 17th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*So I start out at a sort of park, and apparently this is where the soccer World Cup is about to be played. Italy is once again in the final, another team, France I guess, if anything. At first I'm not playing, I don't think, but I soon enter the game as goalkeeper. There is no real soccer field, and the only part I actually see is where our goal is. It's basically in a sealed off area, accessible only by a small alley with some stairs. At this point, the only players on my team that I can see are two of my friends. 

The goal is way too small height-wise, so much that I can't even go under it, I have to be in front and press my back against it, almost kinda crouched and stuck in it, which is needless to say very uncomfortable and unpractical. Also, there's almost no defense whatsoever on my team, so I'm basically left fending for myself with my friend occasionally coming to (barely) help me. The italian attacks basically just keep shooting, but I make a chain of crazy unrealistic saves. I remember one in particular, diving to a parry away a ball and getting back up to block the next shot. The ball never leaves my "half", so I'm always under pressure. Eventually they score a goal, and then this irish red-haired guy shoots a perfect ball into the top left corner and scores. I angrily think to myself that Italy is going to win again, and get pissed off because no one is defending. I vaguely remember leaving the goal and yelling at my friends, asking them what they're doing.

----------


## Wildman

Had a not so fun dream last night, I don't really remember much at all. Basically I'm in a concrete walled room, and my dad and some other guy are there. In the dream I don't think he's my dad though, and they're both interrogating me trying to get some important information out of me. They start torturing me to get the info, and I realize that I can just "exit" this place as if I was in a game. I "click" the quit button in my mind, and there's a delay before I can exit, maybe of 30 seconds or so. I think to myself that I just have to last that long, and they start simultaneously ripping off my nails and my teeth with various tools. I feel horrible pain, and finally it fades. It seriously felt excruciating and realistic, not a pleasant dream at all.

----------


## Wildman

#656:
* Date: August 20th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes

*

I start out in a sort of gigantic auditorium/stadium with my mom, and there's tens of thousands of people around. I don't think there's an actual show or anything going on, though, so we just sit and wait. Next to me is the guy from terminator 1 (not arnold), and he's apparently there to protect us. We notice that scattered around the auditorium are some special op looking soldiers with sort of oxygen masks. I think they're looking for us. My mom notices one, and she looks surprised to see that there are some at every possible exit. I get a bit angry for her not listening to me, because I told her exactly that a minute earlier. The guy from terminator starts telling us to get down, and gives us instructions to stay out of the view of the special ops, who are now starting to search the auditorium, apparently for us. 

Something happens, and the whole building we're in goes on alert. People start running towards the exits, and we go quickly down some stairs, taking advantage of the conusion. We got to a corridor, and the guy from terminator tells us to wait there while he goes to blow something up. He never really comes back though, and I go into a bathroom. At this point, I enter a sort of a mix of a game and "real life", as in I take it seriously at times like my life is really in danger, and others I don't. Anyways, I'm Jesus apparently, and I have to get to some portal to win/save myself while satan tries to collect my soul.                            <------ Satan


I run through this weird low-gravity place that looks like a devastated wasteland with floating platforms, and go through a bunch of portals and stuff before I finally get to the place where I want to be. It's another big floating piece of land in the sky, and at the top of it is the final portal I have to get to. To get to it, I have to launch myself on these sort of speed ramps by shooting a rocket from an RPG at myself. I have a limited time to do this, and satan is trying to prevent me from accomplishing my goal. However, I have two friends that come and help me out. Satan suddenly summons an army of like 30.... walking rabbits to attack us. 

My friends tell me to run and follow them, and they head for a tiny forest nearby. I have trouble walking through it, because the ground is made of thousands of sticks and I'm barefoot. They pick up some long sticks as weapons, and I do the same. Basically all the rabbits do is charge into us and tickle us until we can't do anything, which is, surprisingly, very effective. I manage to uh, impale one of the rabbits in the head with my stick, and for a few moments he keeps "attacking" me. We're basically overwhelmed after a minute, but we somehow survive the onslaught. I get to the rocket launcher, but I can't "select" it from the other guns I'm carrying, and the dream ends with me trying to find the right keyboard button to press (just like often in my dreams, the dream was both as though I was living it and as if I was at the computer).
[/B]

----------


## Wildman

Had a dream about buying a cat. I don't really remember much, except that in the dream I went through a whole day and woke up the next morning to realize that I hadn't fed my cat, but it was fine. I was really happy with it, and kept wanting attention/petting.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty violent dream, not really sure what real life element it's linked to.

#657:
* Date: August 22nd, 2007
Length: ??? (I know I'm missing parts)
*

Although I have a slight memory of looking at a kind of unreachable garden in a large pit with another person and being happy about having finally found it, the first thing I remember clearly is arriving in a small mountainside village with 2 people, I think friends of mine. My recall is really fuzzy, but apparently we're out to stop someone's evil plan, and I think we succeed. We get to this sort of small hut, and there's a 5 year old kid inside. For some reason, the two guys with me say we have to kill her to make sure of something. I protest angrily, saying that I'm not gonna kill an innocent child. 

They don't yield, though, and we end up fighting each other to the death, both of them against me. I back away towards the edge of the cliff, and pull out this kind of small metallic thing that looks like a larger version of a drafting compass' point. Using this, I try to stab them when they get too close, and I think I get one of them in the neck. At times, I think they manage to grab it because I remember feeling the pain of being stabbed by it, but I eventually get it back. 

Near the end of the dream, I'm back in the streets of the village, and one of the guys is dead now. The remaining one and I have a sort of showdown, but at this point the dream takes a more lighthearted turn, and once again it's as though we won't really die and it's just a (fiercely competitive) game. I lose the battle because the guy uses some special technique that kills me instantly, but it's not like I'm permanently dead.

----------


## Wildman

Weird dream...

 #658:
* Date: August 24th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes
*

This dream is kinda split into two memories, although I'm pretty sure they're both part of the same dream. I start out with my brother in a sort of village that's in a desert-like area. Apparently, this is the future, and the population is controlled by the government and oblivious to what really goes on. The president, who was supposedly elected, has taken all the power to himself. My bro and I are in front of the building where he resides, here to assassinate him. 

We go inside, and up some stairs to the second floor. We get inside an office, and there an old man with a mustache is sitting. We had seen a flyer earlier in the dream, showing the two presidential candidates and the winner. We realize though, that the man sitting there is the one who lost, who has actually taken power. He gets into a whole speech, telling us that even if we kill him corruption will still reign, and that we can't change anything because the people keep fighting among themselves. We tell him that we will take the power and make things right, but he tells us that the religious fanatics will never accept any of our proposals. We tell him we'll make compromises so that everyone has their own territory, and I think end up killing him.

After that, I remember being in my parents' room, at night. No lights are on, so it's pretty dark, and I'm there with both my brothers. This sort of alien woman is there, although she looks essentially human. Apparently aliens have now basically taken over the world, and we are the last chance to stop them. We start fighting her, but she's almost unstoppable since she has superhuman strength. My two brothers look kinda like they've decided they can't win this, but I'm fighting as hard as I can. She knocks me to the ground, and launches a flurry of kicks to my stomach as I try to get back up, but I just take them and don't move an inch, not actually feeling pain, just the knockback force. 

Eventually, I'm not sure what happens, but the woman is gone. The younger of my brothers though, is discouraged and says there is no hope left for us, that we can't fight the aliens. I tell him that we still have a chance, but he ends up walking away. I'm left with my eldest brother in the room, and I think my mom walks in. There's a sort of crack/light in the window. We start hitting it with these kind of mining picks, and a sort of life meter for it appears. When we finally destroy it, a kind of green portal opens, and suddenly a stargate from the Stargate sci-fi series, although I've never really watched it, appears. I tell my brother that we're on the verge of finally overcoming the aliens, and all we have to is step into the green portal, do what we have to do, and use another stargate that should be in there to bring us back into this room once we're done. I think we enter the portal, but I don't remember anything afterwards.

I also had a dream where I was with a bunch of relatives I didn't know, and decided to just kinda walk around near a lake, and slowly realizing that I could pretty much fly into the air, much to the surprise of a nearby spectator. I didn't LD, though.

----------


## Wildman

So, had two LDs last night, but they were cut short before I could really do anything of interest. 

  #659:
* Date: August 25th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes*
*Technique used: Sort of a DEILD*

I'm in a sort of classroom, and I've apparently I'm the teacher for a bunch of people about my age. I don't really know what to do, and kind of surprised to be in this position, which is the first clue that I'm dreaming, although I don't completely realize it. For a while, I just kinda mess around with the students, some of whom are having fun trying to annoy me. After a while, there's a knock on the door, and my french teacher is there. He reminds me of the meeting at 1:30 PM or so, (which is very soon in the dream) and insists on the fact that I have to come. I'm a bit confused because I have no idea what the meeting is about, I just know I don't want to go. He leaves, and I get back to the board.

I remember asking a few quick questions to some of the students, and one of them was being a bit of a wiseguy. After that, I decided I'd try to see if anyone knew what the meeting was about. I took a marker and wrote almost exactly this on the board, if I remember correctly:
"SHORT ESSAY QUESTION:

                   Do you have an idea what the meeting is all about?"

Most of them started writing stuff down, then my french teacher showed up again with another guy, telling me it was time to go. I picked a student at random to keep order in the classroom, and there was quick exchange where I told him he looked like an orderly, quiet person, then I realized he was the wiseguy's friend, and kinda laughed, thinking it was a mistake picking him. (I feel like what I'm writing makes no sense whatsoever, hurray!). 
I go up some stairs with the two other teachers, and as we go through a corridor I increasingly realize I'm dreaming.  Once I'm sure this isn't reality, I just ditch both of them and try to find the quickest way out of here. I get to a room with a bunch of windows, and I hear a vague mention of Arnold Schwarzenegger, I think on a TV. There's a bunch of people in the room, and a big window high up on a wall. I think to myself that I'll just get out through that, but the dream fades out before I can really do anything. 

  #660:
* Date: August 25th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes*
*Technique used: Sort of a DEILD

*I remember seeing a kind of general, above view of a large city, looked kinda like New York I guess. For a while my vision just pans throughout the city over the buildings, and then zooms in to a hotel. Eventually I'm in normal first person mode, and immediately realize I'm dreaming.  I'm on the roof of a large hotel, and I feel a bit groggy, so I try to concentrate and "wake up" in the dream. I see a pool, so I decide to dive in quickly. It doesn't feel all that cold like in real life, but still a bit. I remember there being a girl there just kinda watching. After that, I decide to do the task of the month with the bridge. I decide to just jump off the roof and try to fly, or at worst just land on the ground. However, I dive off and just land on another, smaller roof just under. I once again do my dive thing, and start falling through the air, but wake up before I can do anything  ::|:

----------


## Wildman

#661:
* Date: August 26th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes*
  The first thing I remember is running away from some sort of base into a parking lot, with this little chinese kid in front of me and another on a bit further off. I tell him he/we shouldn't have done that and this was a stupid idea (I think we set off an explosion or something). He goes ahead, and for a few seconds I decide to just hide in a dark area, in case anyone is coming up behind us. I then run up a ramp towards the next floor, and see the other kid. I see someone I know on the other floor, and there seems to be a small, quiet party going on there. I tell the kid we have to get out of here and go back the other way, because we can't afford to be seen.

I end up in my school, running down some stairs. I encounter a couple guys that I know, one of them has a cast on his arm. I talk with them for a while, and discover that one of them is apparently a professional athlete and everything, I think a skateboarder or skiier. Anyways, I go back up the stairs, and outside. Some girl I used to know starts chatting with me, but I kinda ignore her. I don't remember much after that.

I also had a quick dream where I was in a dark train station at night with two friends. Some scruffy looking guy started following us around, and I was a bit cautious about his presence, but eventually he seemed like a pretty cool person. My friends wanted to ditch him, though. The last thing I remember is randomly having sex with some girl, heh.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty strange dream, here it is..

#662:
* Date: August 27th, 2007
Length: > 5 minutes

*The basic premise of this dream is that I've invented a time machine. I vaguely remember going to the Middle Ages early in the dream, and finding my grandparents there for some reason, and us going to the restaurant (anachronism anyone?). After that, we end up going back to 2007, and we go to the same restaurant. My grandparents still have their Middle Age habbits though, and just barge right in and go randomly up to a table of their choice and start eating stuff, if I remember correctly. I'm with my parents and brothers, I think, and we apologize for the trouble and manage to get everyone back to our table. 

As the night goes on and we're done eating, the restaurant turns into more of a quiet bar. There are only a few scattered people left, and I can't recall precisely which members of my family are left. There's a suspicious looking guy tending the bar, and suddenly someone tells me to look at what he's doing. I see him mixing a whole bunch of stuff together to make a kind of drink, I mainly saw him dumping this sort of caffeine powder out of a can. I also notice that the people in the room are either collapsed/asleep or looking very groggy. We quickly realize he's been poisoning the drinks, and all start feeling numb and tired. My family tell me I have to try to find help quickly. I use all my willpower to get up and try to walk out without the bartender noticing to tell help. Every moment takes a huge effort, since my entire body is almost paralyzed.

I manage to get out, and go to this sort of guard post made of glass that's not very far. There's a couple people inside, but apparently they remember me from somewhere and don't like me, and think this is some stupid joke. I manage to get in, and they realize this is serious. I can barely speak, but I manage to utter the word "poison" and some other stuff. I go with them, and they head towards the bar's back door, like they're going to try to get in. My speech slowly returns, and I ask one of them, a maybe 40 year old woman, if she has a cellphone I can use to call 911. She gives me one, and I dial the number. I also ask her what's the adress, and she answers something strange. I don't know where they go after that, but I just end up on the phone, walking in the street. I talk to the 911 operator, a woman, and I can pretty much still see what she looks like, I guess that in the dream my vision switched to show her for a while when I was talking to her. 

Anyways, I tell her everything that has just happened, and ask for police help immediately. I tell her I'm not sure exactly where the bar is, but I give her two street names and she seems to know what I'm talking about. She tells me something like: "Well everything you've described is exactly a situation that warrants police intervention, since you say you were shot and that's intentional injury of a person." I tell her that I never said I had gotten shot, and that I didn't, and she tells me that I have to be honest with her and not keep changing my story. I'm confused, and think to myself that maybe I didn't realize what I was saying. After a long conversation, I end up walking back to near the bar, and realize there's like a huge number of police cars and policemen there, so I just thank her and hang up. I don't really remember what happens to everyone in the bar though, I just have a memory that supposedly the bartender usually poisoned his victims and then put them in the cellar.

----------


## Wildman

The Terminator and 300 both part of a dream. Can you get anything more awesome?

 #663:
* Date: August 28th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

I start out the dream entering a kind gardening store. There are various green plants scattered about, and a few members of the staff in the store. I'm wearing sort of a toga.

Anyways, I start asking the guys if I can work there, suddenly having an unexplained passion for gardening. I think that in the dream I'm a Greek from the past, and have some experience in gardening so I get angry when they turn me down. I leave, and come back shortly after, wearing the classic spartan outfit from 300.

I tell them that I can be security, and even stab a guy through the stomach with my spear as a demonstration. Needless to say, I get thrown out. I come face to face with Arnold Schwarzenegger as the Terminator, and realize immediately that he's here to protect me. Now exactly who I am in the dream at this point is a bit difficult to tell. I guess I'm John Connor from the terminator movies, but it changes quickly. As I walk with the terminator, I ask him a bunch of questions. For some reason, I try to imitate arnold's accent whenever I say something, so that he understands me easier or something. 

After a while, however, I'm actually the terminator himself, and see the actor who played John Connor in Terminator 3 next to me. We get in a car, and I tell him "I'll drive", a quote from the movie, sliding into the driver's seat, kinda laughing internally as I say it, almost like I realize this isn't real and I'm just messing around, didn't go lucid though. I start the car, and we go onto the highway, and I'm having a lot of trouble controlling the vehicle. I'm not sure if we're being chased or not, but I'm going really fast. I narrowly dodge a vehicle by going onto the dirt on the side of the road, and then we end up barrel-rolling into the air. I somehow steer the car in mid-air and we land on the wheels, and keep driving. I hit another car, and then once again the car sails through the air. This time we slam onto the ground with the car flipped over, and cause a huge accident in the process. We're both alright when the dust settles, not even really hurt. Looking out the broken window, I see someone in another car with lots of blood on his face and looking severely wounded if not dead, and feel sad that I caused all this for something that wasn't really that important.

----------


## The Cusp

> I tell them that I can be security, and even stab a guy through the stomach with my spear as a demonstration. Needless to say, I get thrown out.



That's the best part!

----------


## Wildman

> That's the best part!



This is madness!


Anyways, had a pretty awesome LD this morning, although the way I went lucid was rather strange.

  #664:
* Date: September 2nd, 2007
Length: 5 minutes
Technique used: Uh... a failed 2 second re-entry at 4:45 AM, maybe it set my intention although this happened around 10:30 AM. So DILD, if you consider that a technique.

*So the first thing I remember is being on a kind of large wooden pier behind a small building, I think a restaurant. It's night time, and apparently I'm a kind of pirate captain. I'm attempting some sort of summoning ritual that's supposed to give me ultimate power over the world, basically the ability to control everything. I have two or three loyal crewmen nearby, guarding this swirling vortex/portal that's opening behind me. I think I've already tried this ritual several times, but it's failed so far. I see a cop not too far away. I'm holding a sort of coke can in my hand, and suddenly I feel it being pulled very strongly towards the portal. I know that to complete the ritual I have to keep the can from going into it until the portal seals, but the force pulling it is so strong that I feel sure I'm about to fail.

In an act of desperation, trying to buy a few seconds of time, I throw the can with all my might. It rolls on the ground, and one of the crewmembers kicks it back when it starts going back towards the portal. We keep kinda juggling it away from the vortex, and the cop comes suddenly, trying to foil our plan. I yell at him and say something like: "You fool! Why are you doing this?", but I don't think he answers. He almost gets a hold of the can, and just as it's about to hit the portal, I realize the ritual is over. For a while I'm not really sure what happens, but eventually become aware that I'm dreaming! (I guess I DID get the ultimate power I was promised  :smiley:  ).

 It's daytime now, and the crewmen and cop are gone. I walk into the building nearby, and there's a sort of dance going on. I start making out with this girl for a bit, then walk towards a balcony over the ocean. There's a large glass window blocking my way outside though, so I decide to just dive through and fly off. I do, and it feels kinda painful as the glass shatters around me. I look at my arm, and there's actually a small cut on it with a bit of blood. I sorta think absent-mindedly that I should check in real life I actually have a cut once I wake up, because that felt so real and maybe I somehow self-inflicted it, although that doesn't make too much sense. I fly over the ocean and try going at extreme speeds, more so than I usually do in LDs. I go up towards the sky, and it's really cloudy, and it starts raining pretty hard. For a while I just kinda enjoy the feeling of the water on my face, and then decide I'll try to go into space.

I start flying up, feeling a bit unsure of myself, since I have a bit of a fear of heights in real life. I convince myself to just try to go fast and keep going up. I can't see very much around me, just clouds and fog that I quickly go past. At this point, kinda strangely, the dream morphs around me a bit and I end up in a half-materialized space shuttle. I lose a bit of my consciousness for a while, and just kinda fly into the seat in front of me, feeling the crushing force of gravity pushing me down. I decide to go to the moon at some point, although my recall here is a bit fuzzy. I think that I either got there and went back to Earth, or as I was going down I saw what follows. Basically I see the moon and Earth, not sure which is which at this point, because they both look like real Earth, with the same continents, etc, except on one of them the land is more stretched/skewed.

Everything is kind of strange here, as I get closer to the planet, it doesn't look like a real place, but instead it's like I'm floating over a giant map, with the names of the different countries. I realize, however, that the map is all wrong. I remember a few names, for example the United Arab Emirates were in western europe, France was around Greenland, and in the middle of the USA was Spain. From here I was thinking about where I should go, but ended up at my grandmother's house. Here I regain some of my lucidity I had lost, and go into a room. It's actually an auditorium in the dream, and I see that there is a video being projected, called something like: "Basic High School dance moves." It basically showed a bunch of ridiculous-looking guy twirling around and doing other weird stuff. I think there were people in the room, but all passed out.

I walk back outside, willing it to be a bright, sunny day, because I think it was getting dark. I look up at the sky, and it looks pretty cloudy still, although it's a nice shade of blue. I use my hand to hide an area of clouds, and do a sort of wiping motion, looking away while I do it, silently willing the clouds to disappear. When I look back, they're gone, and I do it several times. I then walk around towards the front of the house, and see that there's a small rivulet flowing near a path that isn't there in real life. There's a very steep hill in the driveway of this house, so I decide to summon up a skateboard and try to skate down it. I think to myself that it will be waiting for me when I get to the driveway, and while I walk there I start rubbing my hands to try to stay lucid (I think I did that several other times in the dream, although I don't recall precisely when). Just before leaving, I see two rocks and decide to try to levitate them. I realize that I have trouble actually seeing it happen, and that it's a lot easier to use my usual look-away-and-back method, but with a bit of focus I manage to control one of the rocks whie looking straight at it.

A friend of mine appears as I reach the skateboard, and he starts giving me a bunch of tips. I roll down the hill, and from this point start losing lucidity. I skate around and have fun, and get to some large bridge over a body of water. My friend kinda laughs at me, and for a while the dream is a bit like one of the Tony Hawk Pro Skater video games. I do a bunch of crazy moves and grinds to shut up my friend, and eventually two girls I know appear. I think about sex, but with a bit more lucidity coming back, I realize more concretely that they're DCs, and think about asking one some interesting questions to see how communicating with my subconscious will work, if at all. However, before I can do anything else, I wake up. 


A possible earlier part of this dream, although I'm not sure how it fits in to the beginning of this one, just the scenery seemed the same:

I start at my house, and decide to go running. I leave, and head towards the ocean. There's a path that basically allows you to cross the water, to the land on the other side. I start running on it and there are several other people doing the same, but suddenly a lot of water rises, almost completely submerging the people on the trail. I realize that this is high tide, and that I won't be able to run here.


Another dream:

   #665:
* Date: September 2nd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm at a kind of hybrid of an airport and a school, and with the rest of my class. We're kind of scattered around, and apparently there are one-on-one meetings going on with teachers to evaluate our academic performances. I get to the place where the meetings are being held, a normal classroom, but I realize that I don't have a backpack or anything to write with, which apparently I need. I run through the airport a long time, until I finally see some people I know. I ask them if they've seen my stuff, and they say that they just picked up the backpacks that they found on the ground at random places, and I remember seeing some of those. I encounter a friend, and ask him to help me find my backpack. He leads me to a sort of security checkpoint, and explains to someone in a booth what's going on. After a while, he brings me a red backpack with my stuff in it, and has a strange explanation for why they took it. 


Finally, I have just one memory of another dream: We were at my grandmother's house again, a bunch of people and I, my brother included, playing some kind of strange variant of hide and seek. My brother kept appearing out of nowhere on rooftops and everything, and everyone was wondering how he was doing it. To find out, I hid in a tree and tried to see where he was. I saw something in the distance, and found him lying down behind a dirt wall, hiding. When he saw that I figured out his "secret", he got extremely angry at me. I don't remember what happened after.




WHEW.

----------


## Wildman

#666:
* Date: September 3rd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I don't remember that much from this dream, basically I'm in this large auditorium, and we're just 4 people total. Soon enough, a bunch of classical musicians come close to the seats and start playing some music. I think my French teacher was there, and everyone ended up going into some in-depth discussion about the poet Baudelaire, although for some reason in the book we were consulting in mainly showed paintings, even though he didn't really paint ever. The last thing I remember is looking in the index of the book for the theme of children in his works.I had another dream where I was driving in a parking lot and for some reason even when I was slamming on the break that car would still advance, even though at first everything was working fine. I ended up on the sidewalk and almost hit several cars.

----------


## Wildman

Recall has been bad and the little there's been hasn't really been worth typing down, but here's something from last night.

 		 		#667:
* Date: September 7th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*Basically, I'm in the Lord of the Rings, although I'm not sure what character I'm supposed to be. The whole Fellowship or most of it is around me, and we're walking through this very large and arid area. On some edges of it are trees. We end up walking towards this GIGANTIC tree, and suddenly we realize that it's alive. Its branches/roots come out of the ground, and turn into these sort of tentacles that start lashing out at us. I have a sword, and I cut many of them apart. The others slice the rest, and we decide to run, since we have no real way of killing this tree and it seems temporarily stunned since we killed the tentacles. Most of us start running towards this small field, and proceed across a path and then a bridge over a small brook. However, I turn around and realize that three of the hobbits, Frodo among them, are still fighting the tree. I tell the others we have to turn back, but they seem to disagree.

I try to decide what to do, and look at Frodo and realize that the fate of world is in hands, so not helping him now would be suicidal. I turn back and run towards them, and we end up all running away, with the tree in hot pursuit, having somehow regenerated its tentacles. We eventually get to a sort of ruined house, and the ground shaking from the tree's steps finally stops. I don't remember exactly what I do here, but I end up jumping around to access different unreachable places and discover some interesting things. After that, I'm not really sure what happens.

----------


## Wildman

So I had two LDs last night, didn't get all that much done but I did the basic lucid task, although I'm not sure the way did I it counts exactly.

                   #668:
* Date: September 8th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes
*
I don't remember the beginning of this one, but the first thing I do remember is having the suspicion that I'm dreaming, and almost becoming sure of it. I try to read the time on my watch just to make sure, and although I can read it VERY clearly, just like in real life, it's not functioning correctly. There's a weird kind of bell icon over the time, and even after several seconds pass the second number doesnt change at all.  Sure now that I'm dreaming, I look around. I'm in a very green kind of park area, and I start walking out. I do some math problems to try to get a bit of mental clarity. After that, a friend of mine appears, and starts following me around. I don't mind, and occasionally say something to him. At some point, the dream almost fades out and I don't move at all, my vision sort of blurring and feeling like I had something in my eye. However, I blinked several times and the dream regained its stability. I remember at some point seeing this girl I know, and briefly kissing her. I then decided to explore some more, and reached this soccer field where a bunch of small kids. I felt kinda like playing, but thought to myself that they're a bit young for me. My friend said something, and I thought to myself that I could summon some of my favorite pro soccer players and have a match, but the dream faded out before I could do much. 

                   #668:
* Date: September 8th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes

*I start out with a team of 3 other people, at this strange sort of rowing competition, knowing that I have no experience whatsoever in this and that I shouldn't be here. The fact that I'm dreaming doesn't click right away, and I have to go through with the competition. Basically we have to place our inflatable raft on this long pool, get in it, row to the finishing area where we have to jump onto these beams above us and do some weird synchronized moves. The judges then give us a grade. There are 3 runs, one where the raft goes very fast, one where it goes slow, and one where it goes even slower. Apparently, we're not the ones controlling the speed of the raft.

The first run is a disaster, since I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing and just try to imitate the others. The second run is basically the same thing. I remember the third run a bit more distinctly. We start out trying to get the large raft out of the water, and the captain is yelling at me to help pick it up. At first I think that we're just trying to empty the water out of it, but I realize they want to flip out around completely. We do so, and I realize there's a dry side under it with seats. We get in, and start the run, and still do pretty bad.

After that, I end up at this sort of locker room, and our team coach is there, extremely pissed off at our performance. There's this fat guy too who's basically criticizing us endlessly. After a bit of reflection, I realize that I would never really be in any rowing competitions like this since I have no experience in it, and realize I'm dreaming.  The fat kid is still yelling at us, so I basically tell him to F off and say this is a dream. To make sure I'm fully aware of everything, I try to remember a couple calculus formulas in my head. I then walk out of the room, and onto a large outside terrace, and realize the building I was in was a large log cabin in the mountains. I see a large mountain to my left, past a protective railing. There is also a big tree right next to me, and a pool nearby. The air is fresh, and I see 2 nice looking girls nearby, and we make out for a while. 

I eventually decide to do something a little more productive, and the girls disappear. I think of flying to the mountain, but feel a bit unsure of myself: everything's so realistic that flying seems sort of intimidating, especially that I'm a bit afraid of heights. I try to nonetheless, and jump up into the air. I think I hit one of the tree's branches though, and go back down. I suddenly remember about the lucid task. However, I sort of misread it, and I thought it was just reading a card, not picking it out of a deck. Oh well, hopefully this still counts. There's a bench near the railing, and I turn my back to it. I think to myself that when I turn around there will be a deck of cards there, then think to myself something like: "Why waste time making a full deck if the task is just to look at one card?" ( ::doh:: ). Anyways, I turn around and look at the card. Everything about it is perfectly clear, but when I look at it there's suddenly two cards side by side. Every time I slightly shift my vision or focus on one to memorize it, another card appears. I concentrate and try again to memorize the cards I see. I remember, from left to right: The two of diamonds, the three of clubs, the three of spades, and the 8 of clubs. Eventually there's like 8 cards, and satisfied at what I've memorized, I look away. 

I try to remember what the advanced task is, but it doesn't come to mind (even after I woke up it took me a while to remember). My brother appears, and I point to a room and tell him: "There's a computer in that room, go check dreamviews and tell me what the advanced task is", to see what would happen. The dream faded out before he came back, though.

----------


## Wildman

#669:
* Date: September 13th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
*

Fuzzy recall, but here's a basic outline of the dream.
I'm at some place that resembles my grandpa's house in France, and with someone who's apparently a friend. He wants us two to form some sort of superhero group, even though we don't really have any sort of superpowers yet. We end up walking to some sort of isolated place near a small wooden shed. At some point, I start realizing that I can kind of float into the air a lot higher than by a normal jump, but it takes me a lot of focus. 

When we start heading back towards the house, we end up having to go down this steep grassy hill. I decide to try just flying over it, and for a while it works. I'm flying pretty high, but suddenly lose control, fall to the ground and start rolling down the hill. It's all rather painful, and I'm a bit annoyed when I get back up, and think to myself that I really have to learn to channel this power, but that it's still something incredible to have. This whole part is kind of strange. I have a bouquet of flowers or something in my hand, and for some reason I want to keep it and hide it from my brother who's just arrived and is entering through the front gate. I climb/fly into a nearby tree and hide the bouquet behind a branch, thinking to myself that if he sees it he'll think it's for our mom. I think to myself that I could just take one flower and then give the bouquet, but I still don't know why I wanted to have it in the first place.

The last thing I really remember is being in the back of a bus/truck, and takling to this girl I know. She was telling me that apparently my power can also be used to telekinetically lift people into the air, but it only works if I have an emotional connection with the person in question. I had apparently done it with her, although I don't know her particularly well in RL.

----------


## Wildman

#670:
* Date: September 14th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*
I start out in the streets of a large city, apparently it's Las Vegas. The first thing I remember is sprinting, trying to follow this person that's running away from me. I cross streets quickly, barely looking and risking getting run over, but I just HAVE to catch the person or at least see where he goes. He ends up disappearing though, and I forget about him. There's some sort of concert/fair going on, and I look down from an elevated place at what's going on for a while. I then start walking up a street on a hill, and head towards a large building that's supposed to be a casino. Just as I'm getting near it, it's like I suddenly can't move anymore.

The ground has like no friction, and normal walking doesnt work at all, although the people around me are moving around fine. I grab a railing, and decide to try to launch myself towards the building. This weird looking person who I vaguely remember talking to earlier in the dream thinks I'm like handicapped or something, and tries to help me. I'm slightly annoyed and say I can do it myself. A friend of mine then arrives and asks if I want him to drag me into the building. He does so, and once in there he disappears and I recover my normal movement. I go up several floors, but it still looks nothing like a casino, and I'm aware of it. I think to myself that it must be on the higher levels. I end up inside an apartment, apparently where one of my friends lives in the dream. Several people I know appear, and we end up eating a bunch of appetizers we find prepared in the kitchen. My friend's mom appears, and she starts talking about these mini-sandwich things she made and says some weird stuff like: "Do you know how to eat these nibblets? You nibble on them..." while we're just pigging out not really caring what she says. I don't remember anything after that.

Besides that, I had some dream involving exploring a whole world and searching for something in particular, and there were a bunch of games I've played involved. I don't really recall any specific moments though.

----------


## Wildman

#671:
* Date: September 15th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm exploring a sort of mine with a few friends and others, and we go down a path until we reach a place where there's a body of water and some land in the middle of it and on the side. We see a small contingent of dwarves with axes, and they're fighting off some strange monsters. We help them kill the beasts, and take down their leader. They thank us, and tell us they've been trapped there for a long time, and now they'll stick with us. We climb up a sort of hill into some ruins/destroyed house, and decide to stay there for a while. However, we soon realize that in the water nearby two large monsters remain, a shark (the weaker one) and a sort of hydra.

For some reason, I decide we absolutely HAVE to fight and kill them, so I try to "bait" them by standing near the water and quickly moving back when they pop out. We manage to kill the hydra, then only the shark is left, and I think to myself it should be easier. I almost get my legs bitten off several times trying to bait it, but I think we finally kill it.

----------


## Wildman

Last night was really strange, I had what seemed like an LD resulting from a DEILD, but now the memory seems pretty far off and I almost wonder if i even did a DEILD at all, or just dreamt of doing it. 

 		 		#672:
* Date: September 18th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
Technique Used: DEILD?

*So the first thing I remember is waking up in what is apparently RL, and looking at my clock very quickly. I remember that I wanted to try out a sort of DEILD though, so quickly close my eyes and try to imagine walking through my house. 

Before I know it, I'm inside my house, and it's very early morning, so much so that it's still dark. My parents are around, but they don't say much.  I think this is the part where I'm the most lucid, and I decide to walk outside. There's not that much light, but everything seems very vivid. The only problem I remember having is that everything was so realistic that it seemed difficult and almost abnormal to be controlling everything. I tried to get the sun to rise and the clouds to clear in the sky, but with only moderate success. 

Eventually, I lose my full lucidity and the dream morphs into a weird kind of fake LD. I end up in this kind of facility, and a few people are guiding me through it. They're apparently there to welcome into this new world ("lucidity"), and bring me to this pool. A guy there talks about how when he first became lucid, he went in the water to compare it with real life, and I do so as well. I get out eventually, and after that my recall of the dream is really fuzzy. I'm told that right now I can't really control anything, but that over time my skills will develop. I remember being given a whole bunch of stuff and everyone treating me very well, but near the end of the dream I realize this is all a massive scheme to obtain something from me, although I don't remember what.

----------


## Wildman

#672:
* Date: September 19th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes

*I'm in this kind of strange tourist town, walking around with a friend of mine. We get to a sort of bakery place, and go inside and meet another friend there. We browse around for a long time, and there are a bunch of weird things on display. We hesitate about what to buy, if anything, and I spot a roasted grasshopper for sale on one of the display tables. I absentmindedly grab it and eat half of it, not thinking that I actually have to buy it. It doesn't taste bad, pretty much like the ones I've tasted in real life. I pocket the remains, and as I'm about to walk out I realize I haven't paid for it. I have a whole debate with myself whether I should explain the story and pay for it, or just walk away since it's rather insignificant. 

I end up being outside in the city, alone, and decide to go back to the bakery place and pay for the grasshopper. I have a hard time finding it though. I get to some parking lot, and I see what looks like Jack Black in a car, but he looks older and fatter, and I'm surprised by it. I ask the guy if he's Jack Black, and I think he flips me off. I end up jumping down a ledge, but I sort of mess up and I'm about to hurt myself on the landing, but everything goes slo-mo and I have time to position my hands to soften the landing. I get back to the bakery, but realize I'm like on the 2nd floor of it or a different store, since the clerk is a different person. I think about paying for the grasshopper here, but decide not to.

I end up at this sort of large house with a big pool, and I go inside. I see a bunch of people I know, and apparently they've been turned into sex fiends by some sort of weird chemical warfare (don't ask, I don't really know myself...) and I decide to leave the house. 

After that, I end up with a car with a family, next to the driver's seat. Apparently, the world is in some sort of chaos, and we're driving on a deserted highway. The radio is on, and suddenly it starts spitting out loud crashing static sounds, and the people in the car start experiencing sharp headaches and disorientation. I think I get a bit of it, but not too much. The driver has the headaches too, and loses control of the car. I grab the steering wheel and somehow manage to press on the brakes with my hand at the same time, and stop the car before we hit a wall. Hurrah.

----------


## Wildman

#673:
* Date: September 25th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*

The first thing I remember is being at this burger place I know, although it looked much different from the real thing. In this dream, there were literally hundreds of tables, all along these long alleys that were all part of a giant room. Everything looked the same color, a kind of beige. I'm there with a few friends, and I think for a while we eat a bunch of fries. After that, I remember two or three of my friends asking for something called a "giant shake", that was apparently a huge kind of mix of different fruit flavors in a cauldron, or at least that was the image that popped into my mind when they mentioned it. I then walk out with the others into a hallway, which is apparently where we go to order more food.

I really have a craving for chicken nuggets at this point, so I starting asking if they're good at this place, since I haven't tried them. Everyone suddenly starts saying that I absolutely must NOT order them, and that they're so bad that they're almost poisonous or something. I'm unhappy, but I don't order the nuggets.

After that, I end up in philosophy class with everyone, and we're all kind of standing around and chatting. We realize that the days are getting shorter, looking out the window and seeing that it's almost night time. Our teacher still isn't here, and he arrives after a long while. I think I might have had a few moments where I thought I might be dreaming, but I never really went lucid. The last thing I remember is talking about Sigmund Freud.

----------


## Wildman

This dream seemed interesting, too bad I don't remember much from it..

#674:
* Date: September 28th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*So apparently the world is under attack by a kind of giant alien mothership, and we're getting beaten pretty badly. I think I'm in kind of a squad that's attempting a last-ditch effort to get on the alien ship and try to disable it, since external attacks have failed miserably. One of the things I remember is seeing some people, although I'm not sure if they were working for the aliens or not, manning some cannons that were in the place of the windows of a large building. Someone was yelling at them to reload faster. 

After that, I remember being in this kind of ethereal world, which apparently was on board the alien ship. I think we're in a kind of holding cell, because we got captured, and there a few aliens talking in the distance. Someone in my squad has kind of merged with alien mind, and looks like a hybrid of a human and alien. I can't really describe what she looks like, just she's semi transparent and her head is much larger and alien-looking. She explains to us that she managed to take a part of the alien's thoughts with her, and that there was something about all of life being a dream. There was some other stuff about the aliens not actually needing sleep, but just needing to have actual dreams, but I don't remember clearly. There was some hints of lucidity, but no real consciousness. The last thing I remember is the alien-girl being able to just float through the walls of the cell and trying to escape.

----------


## Wildman

#675:
* Date: October 2nd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*So I'm in this sort of building, and one of my friends is there. We go to these sort of lockers, and he starts explaining that the junior World Cup is going on, and that apparently he and other people from my class are going to play. He asks me to join in, and I enthusiastically accept. I'm really excited about all this, and I think we were representing France. My friends tells me the match is at 8:00 PM, and I see that it's about 7:40 or 7:30 right now, which seems to me like a very long time to prepare. I decide to go take a shower, eagerly anticipating the match and occasionally wondering why we're suddenly representing France internationally when there was no previous sign of this.

Once I'm done with that, I realize time is passing more quickly than expected, and that I have to hurry up. I go back downstairs to near where the lockers were, and realize I really have to take a leak. I go into some place and realize it's a library instead of the bathroom. I think several people are confused by this, and there's some discussion of just taking a leak in different parts of the library behind desks and stuff. I see a teacher I know, and ask him if he knows where the bathroom is. I'm not exactly sure what he responds, but I follow him for a while. I remember walking into the corridor and everything being suddenly very crowded. There were also some colored lights flashing, and I was growing increasingly worried because the clock was ticking and I was going to be late, or already was. I don't think I ever got to the match.

----------


## Wildman

Vague LD last night, the only thing I really remember was being in a house and asking a person where my dream guide was to try to make one appear, and he told me upstairs in a room. Once I got to the room, no one was there and I eventually woke up.
Besides that, I had a dream about getting a cat and really having a bond with it, and at some point having it stuck to my face and fearing that it'd decide to claw me.

----------


## Wildman

Another shortish LD, I'm pretty some recall got wiped when I fall back asleep :/

 	 		 		#676:
* Date: October 4th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: DILD/DEILD
*
I almost forgot this and pretty much remember it just now, but the first thing I recall is being at a sort of tennis tournament in an open field. It was apparently a kind of tennis World Cup (again) with the players representing different countries. I played for France, playing against someone who's my friend in real life who was representing Mexico. I beat him, and he ended up on the ground, crying desperately in sadness at having failed his country. A bunch of people crowded around to cheer him up, and although at first I was a bit annoyed because I had won the match I decided he needed the attention, not me. 

After that, we ended up walking in a large group of people towards some woods, led by what I think was a teacher of mine. As we crossed a path through the woods, everything had a bit of an eerie feeling to it. I heard some sort of ghostly scream/taunting, and our leader told us that there was some sort of curse in these woods and that it was better to just not listen, or else if you follow the screams you start seeing ghosts everywhere and they prevent you from passing through the woods again. I remember trying to ignore the sounds, and I think at some point I returned to the woods.

After that, I arrive at a sort of large grass back yard of a house that's partially built into the side of a cliff. Soon enough, I realize that I'm dreaming.  My lucidity isn't really that great here though, and there's a whole subcontext with a guy I've talked to internet appearing, and me actually believing I'm communicating with him in the dream, although I would've been MUCH more skeptical if I was fully conscious. Anyways, I decide to change locations, so I go up to a wall and attempt to morph it into a door. It's made out of stone, but I sort of liquifiy it at my touch and mold it into a door-like shape. It doesn't exactly open though, so I just break through it. I just end up outside though, and realize it didn't really work because I could sort of see what was outside through the window, making the transition to completely different place not so easy. After that, I ended up on a terrace talking to the guy, and the last thing I remember is doing some flying.

----------


## Wildman

Tried WBTB last night, and had a very short low level LD. My recall is close to nothing.

The only thing I remember is going into a kind of diner place, and realizing to some extent that I was in a dream. I messed with the DCs in there and tried tasting some different stuff, but I woke up quickly.
I had another dream about the rugby World cup that I remember being pretty cool, but I have literally no recall of it.

----------


## Wildman

Good thing I don't believe in bad omens / precog dreams, because I've had a pretty shitty 2 days and these dreams from the other day are pretty bleak..

  	 		 		#676:
* Date: October 8th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*So I start out in this kind of small one-room house in the middle of a dark forest at night. The room itself is large, and I think there's a bathroom/shower subsection. I hang around for a while, alone, thinking about going to sleep. I think I turn off the lights and everything, but start hearing some stuff outside. My vision shifts to outdoors, where I see some covert ops looking soldiers with assault rifles, slowly approaching the place where I'm sleeping, and I realize they're here to kill me. Someone was supposed to meet me at the house, I think my mom, to talk about something important. I see her walking toward the house, and apparently they're going to kill her too because she's in the way. My recall here is vague, but I think she pulls out a gun and starts shooting at them.

The next thing I remember, although I'm not sure it's part of this dream, is being in a dark parking lot, walking towards a car. Suddenly, some big guy confronts me, and he looked kinda like Marv from Sin City. Anyways, we get into a fight and I pull out a pistol. He tells me I don't have the guts to pull the trigger, and he lunges at me. I shoot, and he still advances. I shoot several more times, and I remember his body being actually split in half by the line I made with the bullets and each piece falling to the ground. I then get in the car, and try to figure out how to get out of here without anyone seeing me ditching the corpse. It's dark enough to not see it yet, but I have the feeling that if I move the car everyone will see the body. I don't remember what I do.


Besides that, I had a dream where I was in a house that was a morphed version of mine, and it was suddenly set on fire but no one seemed to be worried about actually saving themselves and were trying to gather all their possessions before leaving, even as the stairs were burning and collapsing just like everything around us.

----------


## Wildman

Another short LD, not very high level.

#677:
* Date: October 11th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: DILD

*The first thing I recall is being in a kind of cyberspace area (been playing too much dystopia) and fighting against other people in there. Basically we all had to tackle each other, and as soon as someone was tackled he disappeared and left a crystal.
After that, I remember being on a kind of large hill, kind of in the middle of nowhere.  I realize I'm dreaming, and take a look around. I see a lake at the bottom of the hill, and a nice looking sunrise in the sky. I remember summoning a DC for sex, but end up changing my mind, having a distinct feeling the dream won't be lasting very long. I decide to fly, and jump over the edge of the hill. Everything seems very realistic, and suddenly I realize that several people grabbed on to me as I jumped and are weighing me down. I tell them that if they're going to be latching on to me, they better be flying as well and carrying their own weight. After that, I tried a front flip but the dream started fading out, and the last thing I remember is hitting the lake.

----------


## Wildman

Short dream, don't recall much from it. Basically I started out in a car with two others, and I was apparently a suspect for a sort of crime. I was innocent though, and we seemed to be searching for the real person responsible. One of the guys, who looked like an actor I've seen in a few movies, ended up looking pretty beat up, with bruises and blood on the side of his head. He was a bit dazed, but apparently was ok. The other guy was driving, and apparently he wasn't doing such a great job, maybe because he was injured. The last thing I remember is getting out of the car to get in the driver's seat.

----------


## Wildman

#678:
* Date: October 17th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*I start out at this sort of camp place, on a trip with my class organized by the biology teacher. When I get there, people I know have already arrived and there's this weird sort of game/competition going on. There's a long pool, with three camp counselors in there, and 3 at a time people jump in carrying something and I think while they're in mid-air they have to drop it into the pool so one of the counselors catches it, or something of the sort. I try it once, but end up going into a nearby building. I have to take a leak really badly, so I go inside the bathroom and do so. I walk back out, and start talking to two friends I see. After a short while, I realize I have to take a leak again. They're telling me we should go back to the pool. I feel a bit stupid going back to the bathroom when I just walked out, but I do so. I don't remember what happens after specifically though.


I have another very vague memory, something about climbing these mountains, maybe in the same dream, and making a kind of competition of who would get to the top of their mountain first.

----------


## Wildman

#679:
* Date: October 19th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*Kind of a strange dream, I have recall of it but everything is kind of jumbled. The first thing I remember is going into this kind of house, knowing that horrors lie within and that I'm in a kind of the Ring / The Grudge type scenario. I think that I pass out, and end up being in a kind of spirit form, invisible to everyone, and now outside the house in a bus. I see someone I know, and start talking. Apparently he can actually hear me, but not very loudly and no one else can. After a while, I realize that he can even see me, as he's looking directly at me. I ask him about it, but I don't remember his response. Near the end of the dream, I see the house I was in before and think to myself that I have to face whatever's in there before I can move on in life, and think to myself that it's only a dream, although it's still terrifying. My reasoning is that that I'm not in a dream at the moment, but that when I enter the house I will be, or something like that. So no lucidity for me.

----------


## Wildman

#680:
* Date: October 20th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: None/DILD

*I'm at my house, with a few other people. We're in a kind of game where we have to survive for a certain amount of time without being caught or even touched by this guy who looked like him. Apparently there's only like 5 minutes left, and I see him appear and start going for me. I evade him and run towards the stairs. He pursues me, and he's backing me against the railing when I jump up really high into the air onto a piece of wood sticking out from the staircase. He can't seem to reach me for a while, but then he does. I'm terrified that he's about to get me, although I'm not sure what's supposed to happen if he does, maybe I die.
After that, I end up running outside in the yard, and as I'm running I realize I'm dreaming.  I still feel some fear at being pursued, but calm down and think to myself that he can't really do anything since this isn't real. So I wait for him to come and stretch out my hand and shake his. He starts looking much older, and I just leave him there and walk off. I try to summon someone, but unfortunately I wake up before I can do anything else. 


 		 		#681:
* Date: October 20th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*So I'm in another house, with another person, and I think we're there to rob the house or something. My friend has an uzi, and I'm not sure I'm remembering the logic of the dream correctly, but my friend stays in a room for a while and waits. I go up the stairs, and suddenly realize there are 2 criminals already in the house. They spot me, and I run down, trying to get to where my friend is because I don't have a gun. I run into the room where he was, but he's in the room next to it now, so I yell for his help. He comes in, but one of the guys has already pulled a gun on me. He sticks it right in my face, and I think about trying something. After a moment of pause, I try to move to the side very quickly and hit the gun out of the guy's hand. However, for some reason my movement starts out extremely sluggish, and I barely inch my head to the side. The guy fires, and for a second I think I'm done for, but the bullet doesn't hit me. I dodge the few other bullets he shoots, and I think the dream ends around that point.

----------


## Wildman

So I had an LD last night, but unfortunately I didn't really get a chance to wake up and right down what happened so the memory is very faded, even though I remember the dream feeling very vivid.

#681:
* Date: October 26th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes
Technique used: None/DILD

*The first thing I remember is being in this large, beautiful kind of valley/grassland, with a big hill nearby.  I slowly start realizing that I'm dreaming, and there's this kind of sub-story with me thinking at first that I can't leave this area, then just realizing that's nonsense and flying out of there. I end up in a kind of house, and had some sex. I don't wake up from it, and after decide to try to the advanced task. I thought about the basic one, but I reminded myself that I didn't really like it. Anyways, I go up to a mirror, and see a normal looking reflection of me. However, pulling it out is more tricky. I stick my hand in the mirror, and it turns kind of gooey, but all I can pull out is this silvery-metallic sludge. I try several times and a few times it seems like my reflection is coming out, but never completely. I don't remember what I did after, but I ended up into an FA where I was going to post this LD and realized that my computer had somehow generated a log of my dream.  I didn't realize that made no sense, though.

----------


## Wildman

1 short dream, 1 LD:

- I was at my school, and a couple of suspicious started walking in. I felt scared, but told myself I was just being paranoid. However, suddenly one of them pulled out a pistol, and started shooting whoever was around. I started running and saw him aiming at me. I knocked hard on whatever windows I came by to warn the people who were in class, and I think I narrowly dodged the bullets that were shot at me.

- I was in this strange kind of long, grassy place that felt like it was just floating in mid-air, and very quickly conscious I was dreaming.  I tried to stabilize everything for a while, and things seemed very vivid. I tried using all my senses to make sure everything was clear, and I remember eating something most of the time, although I'm not sure what, it tasted good though. I saw someone I knew and then thought realized everything was getting dark and cloudy. I tried to change the weather, but was having trouble with control. I then thought about lucid task, and realized that there was a mirror built into the wall in front of me, but the dream faded out.

----------


## Wildman

#682:
* Date: November 1st, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm at this sort of carnival, and in this place with tables that a bunch of friends and people I know are sitting at. There's also this long sort of tunnel thing leading to the attraction itself, which is apparently a sort of obstacle course. However, the tunnel itself is a sort of trap. There's a guy about my age nearby, and I think he works at the carnival, so he knows all about it. He explains how the tunnel works. When you go in, a timer starts and you have to sprint down out and through a hole before the timer is up, or else you literally get shot with these sort of pellets. It doesn't kill or injure you, but it hurts like HELL. I don't remember it actually happening to me, but I think I still sort of felt the pain in the dream when I was imagining what it felt like.

There's this whole weird system to even go in the tunnel and get the timer started, involving throwing this belt with a bunch of metal balls and chains attached to it into the air and seeing how it lands. When it lands, something happens with something called a tesla machine and the timer begins. The floor in the tunnel starts glowing green, and just before the pellets shoot out green gas fills the tunnel. The expert guy shows us how it's done several times, and uses various tricks to stop the pellets. He shows us that when the timer starts if you're quick enough you can scavenge some things at the starting area: he tears out a piece of cloth from a dispensing machine, goes into the tunnel and stands there. When the pellets fire, the cloth catches on fire, and nothing else happens, he stays untouched. Another time he goes in, and enters a code on a small panel that cancels the pellet-firing sequence.

We all sort of want to try it out, but at the same time we're afraid of getting shot by the pellets. I feel that I can run fast enough, but fear that I'll mess up by falling down or something and pay the price. I'm not sure what happens or if it's my fault, but someone rips out a bunch of wires from a panel in the wire, and that stops the whole tunnel from working correctly, and the dream ends around there.

Had another quick dream where I was with my family in a car at night, and for some reason they wanted me to drive. I told them I couldn't because I didn't have my contacts in, but they insisted. However, my brother ended up driving, much to my relief.

----------


## Wildman

#683:
* Date: November 2nd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: None/DILD
*
I'm near a sort of club near the ocean, and quickly realize I'm dreaming.  I don't remember much what I did, but my surroundings morphed to become my grandparents house. I was thinking of what to do, but realized everything was getting dark. I tried to get the sun back into the air and shining brightly, but nothing happened. I decided to try to do the lucid task of the month (the turkey one), and I imagined a turkey being nearby. I think I heard it and all, but before anything more could happen I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

#684:
* Date: November 3rd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*Don't remember much from this one anymore, but basically I was at this kind of large ranch-type place with a friend. It was night time, and apparently the devil was there. We talked with him and he pushed us into doing these weird tasks. We knew who he was, but for some reason we put off trying to run away till later, maybe waiting for the right opportunity to escape. At some point, the devil gave us both separate tasks and for a moment I was alone. We each had to find a certain item in different parts of the ranch. I went into a sort of hut, and there was a kind of crawlspace I went into and got whatever item I had to find, I think some kind of statuette. At that point, it suddenly hit me that I had to get my friend and we had to get out of there, but the devil reappeared with him soon after. Near the end of the dream I think the devil was extremely pissed off and trying to kill us. I started getting some lucidity, and decided to just let him do his worst, starting to realize that he really couldn't do anything. I woke up eventually, though.

----------


## Wildman

Had this during an afternoon nap today.

#685:
* Date: November 5th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm walking outside on a nice day, with a guy who's apparently my friend. He has blood red eyes. We talk for a while, then look up into the air, and see what seems like a shooting star moving back and forth. It's actually the Silver Surfer from the Fantastic Four (THE MOVIE SUCKED), and he's just messing around. We watch him for a while, and walk on. It starts becoming apparent that my friend is jealous of him, and suddenly a whole bunch of large patches of blackish dust start falling down on us. I jump back and yell that it's radiation from the Surfer, and that we should move away quickly since it's dangerous for us.

My friend however, stays there and tries to get as radiated as possible. The dust that lands on the ground transforms into these pools of colored liquid and he starts drinking them like crazy, trying to get some form of super-power. I tell him to stop and that he could kill himself, but he refuses. He stops at a red pool and starts drinking. Strangely enough though, the more he drinks, the more the pool fills up. For a few moments, I think to myself that he looks identical to someone I saw in a movie yesterday, but I kinda lose track of my thoughts and don't become lucid.

Anyways, he gets some form of super powers (flying I think among other things) and I realize he's gone evil/crazy. I realize that someone has to stop him, so I decide to set out to do so. I don't think I have any real powers for now, but get some throughout the dream. I go through a tunnel, and to a giant bridge over the ocean. I then meet some girl I know, and she's dressed a bit like a witch. Apparently she can teleport people, so I ask for help in getting me to the city across the bridge, so I don't have to waste time crossing it. She accepts, and I grab on to her. She starts spinning around like crazy, and I ask: "Do you really have to be twirling for this?" She answers yes, and I can't really explain it but the instant the direction I get teleported in depends on what direction she's facing exactly when she triggers the teleportation.

Anyways, I'm not sure why, but it doesn't exactly work very well. I think we decide to like parachute me to where I need to go. She has some sort of flying/strength powers, so she just lifts me over the water. At some point, I grow claws, and to jump off onto the beach where I need to go I push off her with the claws. I don't know how that worked without impaling her. Anyways, I fall from an unrealistic height and try to do a perfect dive into the water. I kinda fail, but it doesn't hurt too much, although I hear some people laugh. I think I try several times, because I never end up where I'm supposed to be. 

Near the end of the dream, I meet up with one of the several villains that my old friend from the start of the dream has allied with and is trying to take over the world with. He was called Mr. S..... (Smith? or something) and was some rich guy. He started bragging about how he was going to dominate the world with his evil business skills, and how he had already gotten rid of my friends. I remember thinking that I was going to be fending by myself against about 4 villains, and the dream ended.

----------


## Wildman

#686:
* Date: November 10th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm with my dad, and for some reason we go into this sort of factory place. I realize that it's this kind of German giant experimental make-your-own slushie/smoothie place, where you go in and make a slushie from scratch with a variety of different liquids and stuff. My dad goes in and starts making one for himself, and I decide to do so as well after a while. I don't have any cash on me, but I figure he'll be able to lend me some. There a couple kids with their mom in front of me, and she's guiding them through the process. I try to figure out just what I'm doing, because all the information is written in German, although in the dream it looks even more illegible than that. 

Anyways, I start pouring some very artificial-colored looking liquids, and once I'm done with that I top it off with some sort of weird green slime that seemed very appetizing at the time. I don't remember much of what happens after, but I was pissed off when I wake up because I didn't get to actually taste my slushie, and it looked pretty freaking good.

#687:
* Date: November 10th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes*

This dream while probably be kind of a boring read, potential readers beware. It helps if you're a gamer too.

I'm playing Age of Empires II or something similar with someone, against my brother and another guy. For a while we just build up our bases, and then I go scouting with these sort of Pegasus-riding lance-throwing soldiers (four of them, to be precise). I realize that my brother has taken a sort of protected mountain area on the map with tons of gold mines, and is sending a lot of workers there. I feel a bit stupid at having so few workers compared to him. His guys are unprotected though, so I start killing them with my lance throwers. My brother is already starting to get pissed off, and after a while he sends some air units to kill mine. Outgunned, I tell my units to run away. My brother chases them, and hoping that he's not paying attention I send one of them back while the others run away. The one I sent back goes by unnoticed, and a bit later in the dream I start killing workers with him.

Meanwhile, my brother is starting to be really pissed, and he and his ally start attacking. For some reason, completely out of the context of Age of Empires, I have ghoul units from Warcraft III and my base is basically an Undead one. I defend with the ghouls, and also end up having some units from Starcraft (hydralisks, anyone?). My recall is a bit fuzzy after this, but I think my brother gets so pissed off that he just stops playing, even though he could have won. I remember being in a room, wondering if I should go talk to him at all.

----------


## Wildman

Had a sort of LD from a nap today.

I was in an airport and in this kind of shipping area where I remember seeing a bunch of stuff on conveyor belts. Soon enough, I had this feeling that something wasn't normal, and kind of the idea in the back of my head that I was dreaming. There was this weird kind of debate I was having with myself though that I couldn't be sure I was dreaming, even though my reality checks were showing I was. I think I did the breathing one, but that one didn't work very well. I remember trying to find the reality check that would definitely prove I was dreaming, and I looked at my watch. The time shifted from 3 something to 12 something between looks, and that was enough for me. I became lucid, and looked around for a while, trying to figure out what I should do and trying to get everything stable. I closed my eyes for a moment in the dream, and reopened them to the dream fading out and opening my eyes in reality.

----------


## Wildman

Some rare HI last night while falling asleep, saw kind of a white flash of light all of a sudden but it didn't startle me to the point of a hypnic jerk. I also started hearing some music I had listened to earlier in the day but forgotten completely.
Anyways, here's a dream I had.

	 		 		#688:
* Date: November 18th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes


*I'm in a kind of a futuristic end-of-world scenario, apparently a mix of robot takeover à la Terminator and Earth-turned-nuclear-wasteland story. I start out in the back of car, with my mom driving through the desertlike environment. I'm not sure if he's there from the way beginning, but soon enough Arnold Schwarzenegger (Robot Terminator form) appears, apparently here to protect me. I'm not sure exactly how many people we are, but I think the number fluctuates throughout the dream, although it's always a small group.

We're apparently on the run from killer robots or something. As we're driving, we spot a kind of marker that indicates a supply hideout is nearby, and pull over. We see a kind of house, and decide to search inside. It's all very dark and reminiscent of my grandparents' house. We look for anything we can use, but suddenly we hear someone at the front door. We all quickly crouch down and make no noise, hoping the person won't come in and find us. He/she doesn't, and we're much relieved.

The next thing I remember I'm in a kind of mansion with a few other people I know. Apparently this is the only place we can go, and we have to stay here for basically forever or at least a few years without ever going out. It has a kind of fun feeling to it, because there's nothing to actually do and we have everything we need. I'm in a huge room that's a mix of a library and grocery store. I look at some books, and think to myself that with all the time I have I might as well take up reading for fun again, and grab a couple books. I remember seeing something by Chinua Achebe in several copies. 

Some time passes, and my biology teacher appears out of nowhere, and I'm aware of that fact. I think to myself that it's suspicious for him to just arrive from the hostile environment outside, and wonder how he could have survived this long if this isn't a trap by the robots. I start wondering if he isn't a robot in disguise, here to kill us. We have a chat for a while, and he seems normal. I talk to Terminator Ahnuld afterwards, however, and tell him to keep a close watch on him for a while. I imagine and/or see Arnold setting up hidden cameras at various areas, and the dream ends there.

I then had a false awakening where I wrote down a lot of this dream, and it helped me for recall!  ::D:

----------


## Wildman

Had a pretty awesome night. One long dream that branched off into a pretty cool lucid dream where I did the basic task of the month.


                      #689:
* Date: November 18th, 2007
Length: 8-9 minutes (can be considered 2 separate dreams)
Technique used: Failed WILD at 4 AM, DILD happened at around 6 AM.


*(The beginning's a bit blurry)
So I start out in some hotel, apparently on a trip with a bunch of friends. It's morning, and I think I'm just waking up. Only one of my friends is in the room at the time, and I vaguely remember having some discussion about a guitar. Suddenly, a tyrannosaur somehow gets in front of our room and breaks through the door/wall. I dash to the side where his jaws can't reach me, and I'm not sure where my friend goes. After a while, I think the dinosaur just disappears.

A guy I don't know arrives, and he starts being extremely annoying. At this point, I'm in a larger room and my other friends around walking around. The guy continues pestering me despite my telling him to get out. He eventually leaves, and I'm relieved. I walk out into the corridor, where I'm told I have some paperwork to sign. I do so, and meanwhile realize that the guy has snuck back into the room. 

When I get back in, I'm pissed off and tell him to leave now or I'll throw him out. He refuses, and I grab him and literally toss him out of the room. Later on in the dream, I remember him trying to annoy me some more by sending me ton of instant messages on my computer. I remember talking to my friends about him, and saying that although that guy was annoying as hell he had a sort of friendliness and charisma about him, so I didn't really know what to think.

<this the="" part="" where="" i="" m="" not="" sure="" if="" this="" is="" new="" dream="" or="" just="" a="" continuation="" of="" what="" s="" before="">
I end up at a very small inauguration ceremony of the Hippie movement, in a room with about ten people. I'm on stage next to the speaker, and already realize something weird is going on. I think to myself that I've somehow traveled back in time to the sixties, so I might as well keep listening and see what I can learn (and maybe even affect the future). I'm on stage, near the guy making his speech. He talks about an ethical society of freedom for all, and for a while I think to myself that he's making allusions to communism. 

There's a woman sitting in a chair in the front row, and she's some sort of reporter. She asks a strange question, something about how the hippies will react to a trade embargo on countries like England. The speaker doesn't really know what to answer, and basically says he doesn't know because the ideas of the hippie movement haven't been fully fleshed out yet. I decide to ask him a question to kind of create some chaos. I say something like: "How do you expect to start a social revolution / movement if you can't even answer essential questions on your point of view?" I'm not sure what his answer is.

Eventually, I think the weirdness of the situation starts catching up with me and I slowly realize I'm dreaming.  At this point, the room has kind of changed from a stage and chairs to just a couple of benches with a ceiling open to the sky. I see some people I know sitting on the benches, and at this point I try to use all my senses to make sure I'm well-grounded in the dream. Once I feel confident enough, I walk out of the room (if you can still call it a room) and into some sort of airport. 

There's a sort of room nearby, and I walk in because I see some of my friends going in there. I realize it's a bathroom, and even though I have to smell that not-so-great odor, I'm alright with it because at least it's realistic. I walk out rather quickly though, since I have nothing to do there. For a while I'm not really sure what I want to do, so I just try to keep stabilizing everything. I look down at my watch, and see that it displays 2 AM. I think to myself that this is interesting compared to the time in real life, but wrong since I already woke up at 4 AM for WILD. When I check the watch again, the time is upside down and it was 12 something. 

As I keep walking, I get to an area where there's a sort of concession stand. I decide to get something to drink to see what it's like. I pick an Orangina from the available sodas, but the guy doesn't really want to sell it to me because it's only half-full and that wouldn't be honest. He starts getting sort of all worked up about it. I tell him to give me the bottle for a second, and as I take it he starts looking in a miniature refrigerator for a smaller Orangina bottle to give to me for free as a compensation. I place the larger bottle that I'm carrying behind my back, will it to be full, and put it back in my line of sight. It works, and I tell him that there's no problem now since the bottle is full. _


I walk away and start drinking, and it tastes like normal Orangina. I walk off, and into a corridor. I see a girl that I shortly talk to and kiss. I then remember the lucid tasks, and decide I'll try the basic one. I then try to figure out how I'm going to go about finding a turkey. There's a room nearby that I see, but I can't really see what's in it because there's a large column blocking my view. I point towards the room, and think to myself: "When I get there, the turkey I'm looking for will be waiting for me." I start walking, but I see that the entrance to the room is obstructed by metal bars. I think to myself that the dream is trying to make things hard for me 

I decide to just try to walk through the bars. I focus on just moving forward, and it works without problems. I look around, and, disappointed, see no turkey. However, I look to my right and then see a sort of weird rooster-looking thing, actually sitting down on a bench. I realize that this is my "turkey" (my rationalization: I don't really have a good mental image of a turkey, I've never actually seen one and few pictures. I actually looked up some pictures of a turkey for this task a few weeks ago to see what it was supposed to be like, apparently it didn't work completely!)

Anyways, I go up to the turkey and say: "What do you think of Thanksgiving?" At this point, I kinda start losing lucidity, and the dream is a bit hard to explain. Everything goes mostly dark, except for an image of the turkey, as if in a video game dialogue that I'm reading on a screen. I see lines of text appear as responses, and even my own questions are shown as text. I try to focus on what the turkey is saying (or at least on what I can read). At the same time, I'm somehow typing it on a computer, although I'm not sure what my reasoning was, maybe that if I typed it down now it would be easier to remember when I woke up. Anyways, the answer, as clearly as I can recall it was: "I hate it! I have no oak's peace [during Thanksgiving]!" among other things. I'm not sure where the oak part came from, but it made me think he was using the image of the oak tree as the example of peace/serenity.

Anyways, the conversation continues, almost with a mind of it's own, while I frantically try to recopy it. I don't really recall what was said after the beginning, but then things got even weirder in my semi-conscious state. I realized that the conversation was getting COMPLETELY random, and things started making no sense. The turkey's responses become nonsensical, with stuff like "Thoerwq-5327125-538292" and finally just number sequences. The turkey also says something about "Arrows 10 out of 10", and various small windows/boxes with text or pictures appear around the 'screen'. 

One of the windows says "Gustave", then another appears next to it saying "Bustave". I don't know exactly how well this actually worked, but I start realizing that the text and even a video that start appearing are reflecting my thoughts and memories. I remember a game I played (the character's name was Gustave), and the video starts showing sequences from it (and then an unrelated sequence with a spaceship taking off). I try to see how much I can influence what's being shown, and eventually wake up.


__


WHEW. That was long and weird but pretty sweet if you ask me._</this>

----------


## Wildman

#690:
*Date: November 22nd, 2007
Length: 4 minutes*

So I'm in this kind of weird facility with a couple of other people, and we're part of some commando/military squad. We discover this kind of futuristic teleporter machine, with these kind of blue power cells around it. We try to use several times, but it either doesn't work or there's some kind of problem and we teleport to the wrong place. Anyways, after a while it actually works, except that when we arrive at our destination our weapons are all mixed up (I'm like in a videogame through most of this dream again). 

I end up being alone, and I go towards the teleporter machine or a similar device. As I approach the room, I realize there are many sort of reptilian armor-wearing soldiers guarding it. I see their commander, and try to sneak towards the machine. I think I get spotted and guards start shooting at me, but the commander tells them to stop. He speaks English to my surprise, and we talk shortly. I'm not sure what we said exactly, but we obviously don't come to a compromise. The guards disappear, but the commander himself morphs into a huge dinosaur. I start shooting at him, and eventually get the help of one of my squad members.

I run around the room, jumping to platforms above at unrealistic heights, trying to get to some place where I can shoot safely. We eventually manage to kill the dinosaur, using nailguns and a kind of freezing thing to stop him from moving around.

----------


## Wildman

Had a longish dream, but the recall from it is basically gone. I think I was fighting a kind of war (might have been Japanese vs. Americans in World War II except with more modern weapons). I vaguely remember being in a plane and maybe piloting it. After that, I recall being near some sort of lake, waiting around because I knew an enemy was going to be there. I see some ripples in the lake and realize someone is swimming underwater with a reed for breath. I toss grenades at the person, but constantly miss. Near the end of the dream, I got someone lucid but the dream faded away quickly.

----------


## Wildman

#690:
*Date: November 28nd, 2007
Length: 3 minutes


*I start out at this kind of house, and I quickly went (somewhat) lucid.  Everything seemed nice and vivid, but I don't think my actual consciousness was too great. I saw some old friends and talked with them for a bit, then had some short sex with a girl who was there. After that, my lucidity started going kinda down the drain.  I went to the bathroom at some point, not thinking that it was useless. Also, I started thinking about a dreamviews thread I had read (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=47149), and I ended up in a strange conversation with my biology teacher about how I should go about trying it (though I'm extremely skeptical in RL about it). He said I could actually teleport into the guy's body and try to heal myself. He explained I had to go into a changing room nearby, and close my eyes and focus. I did so, and I started seeing something, I think text, but I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

#691:
*Date: November 29th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*The first thing I recall is being at this kind of small camp in the middle of the forest at night. Everything is very solemn and mystical, but apparently we're in a war, and we're going to get bombarded by artillery very soon. There's a girl there who I was apparently in love with, and I have a desperate decision to make very soon. It was something like either staying and dying with her, or abandoning the people here and living for all eternity with her. I felt horrible about just leaving everyone to fend for themselves, so I think I stayed. 

Later on, I end up at a sort of glen where there's a kind of witch and Gandalf-looking guy fighting. I think the witch turns into this weird mud monster, and I think I try to smash it. I'm not exactly how, but we manage to disintegrate the mud thing, I think by making it eat something. I see these kind of edible flowers nearby (I think that's what we used previously), and the guy explains that when ingested, they analyze a person and give a rating from 0 to 14 of their evil/goodness. Apparently, you also pass out when it happens, and go into a sort of hallucination where you see your rating.

I'm a bit anxious about it, but also curious to have the experience, so I go ahead and try one. I black out quickly, and wake back up later. I think I had a rating of 9-10 (0 being the worst). Anyways, once I wake up, I'm like at an office that's supposed to be my college counselor's. I talk to her, and she has this weird proposition for me. In this dream she's like a demigod or something, and tells me that she'll give me eternal life but I have to work for her. I don't recall very well what happened, but I remember having a deep reflection on what I wanted to do. I'm not sure I ever gave an answer.

----------


## Wildman

#692:
*Date: December 1st, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in a city, and I'm lugging around this giant sort of inflatable ball thing. However, it's not just a ball. It's supposed to be a 1 million dollar bill. I'm lugging it around, looking for some place where I can actually make change for this. I'm happy to have that much money, but it's currently useless and I'm afraid I'll lose it (drop it and it can roll away, etc). I end up seeing some friends, and asking them where the nearest bank is.

#693:
*Date: December 1st, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in a building, just kinda waiting around in a large room with some people I know. Suddenly, things start shaking a bit, and I realize there's an earthquake going on. At first I start thinking it isn't big, but the vibrations increase and it really gets to everything shaking HARD. The place I'm standing near doesn't really have anything that can fall on me, so I stay there and get down. I try to protect my head, but I can't get into a good position and something is hurting me. I think eventually the earthquake fades and everyone comes out fine.

I also had a short LD the other day, I remember people's faces being particularly vivid but my actual consciousness wasn't all that great. I tried to get to somewhere by asking a friend to drive me, but I woke up quickly.

----------


## Wildman

Don't remember much from last night, just two fragments from a dream. In the first part, I'm in some city near a hill, getting in and out of a car because I can't decide if I want to go in and go somewhere or not. There was a whole debate around it with my friends.

The next thing I remember, I'm in a car (not sure if it's the same one), and a guy I know is driving. We're over this kind of floating bridge, with foggy nothing under us. The guy starts driving really quickly, and suddenly just turns off the bridge and we plummet down, and I think to myself that it can't be ending like this..

----------


## Wildman

#694:
*Date: December 4th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I don't remember much from this one, but here goes. I'm at this kind of nasty food eating contest as a part of the show Survivor or something like that. I'm with a couple of people, and one of them is basketball player LeBron James. Basically, we have this plate of insects, and we have to pick up all of them and throw them into a garbage basket not too far away as quickly as possible. At the bottom of the pile of insects is one big kind of cricket/cockroach thing, that a person has to eat. There was something about it being important that we quickly get the other bugs off it so that it doesn't taste too bad. I think I end up having to eat it, and after biting off an initially nasty part, the rest is fine.

After that, there was this kind of weird insect sushi paste that was passed around. I don't remember much (and can't read half my notes), but I ended up with 7 points out of the 10 need to win at the end of the game.

----------


## Wildman

#695:
*Date: December 5th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm in a kind of city, and as often happens in my dreams, there's a kind of confusion between 'reality' and a video game. I'm somehow talking to a friend (internet?) and he's trying to get me into a new game he's found. I think it's night time, and I see my brother drive off in a car. I decide to quickly get in a car myself and follow him, because I'm kind of lost.  Something happens with the keys and it takes me a while to start the car, but eventually it works.

I follow my brother's car in the distance across the highway, until I get to this kind of weird place. IIt's this medium sized open area with bright green grass and these kind of eels scattered around. Apparently I have to make my way through without hitting one of them. Several times I wreck the car over a jump over this small ravine, but I just get to restart as many times as I need to. I make my way up to a small elevated hill, and I'm out of the car at this point. There's a bunch of people around me, because apparently this is a training area for the game my friend mentioned earlier. The last thing I have to do to 'graduate' is dig this large scroll out of the sand. I see someone next to me doing it, so I dig to about the same depth he did and grab my scroll. The last thing I remember is being at this kind of sign-up screen for the video game.



I also had a short LD. It started at my grandparents' house, and I don't remember what happened but I eventually became lucid. I decided to fly off, but I realized that I was somehow "boxed in" and couldn't fly too far from where I was. It seemed somewhat logical at first, but then I thought to myself that this is my dream so I can do whatever. The dream faded out quickly after a bit more flying, however.

----------


## Wildman

#696:
*Date: December 9th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*
Recall's a bit blurred, but I'll try to write down what I can based on my notes and memories. I start out at my house, and quickly go outside. I think my mom and brother are around, and they might have been the ones who told me to go out to look at something. Suddenly, there's a kind of shootout in the street. Bullets hit walls and cars around me, and I quickly get down and take cover behind one of the cars. For some reason, the shooting stops after a while. I look up, and everyone who was there before has vanished, even though they were there a second ago.

I'm conscious that this is strange, and wonder what the heck is going on. I go back inside, and my brother and mom are there again. I ask them if they know what happened, but they act like it was nothing. They're acting very strangely, and I see them quietly smile at each other, like they're plotting something. I get suspicious, and go into my brother's room shortly after. He has this weird kind of candle on his desk, in front of his computer. It has a kind of camera attached to it, and on the desktop of his computer is actually like a live capture of the camera with a deep color background. If you move the candle around, the image on the desktop somehow changes automatically. I don't think I ever find out what was going on with my brother and mom.


I had another dream the other day too, but I don't remember much except it just being about a GIGANTIC earthquake.

----------


## Wildman

#697:
*Date: December 10th, 2007
Length: 5 minutes

*I start out on a kind of battlefield in Medieval times, alongside one of my friends. We have a small army, and in front of us is a legion of undead zombies/demons. At first the dream has a video game feel, and I have trouble figuring out the "controls" to myself, but eventually manage to unjam them. Quickly enough though, the dream turns direct first person view. We're severely outnumbered, and even though we're killing a lot of the skeletons/zombies/etc., we're still being thinned out quickly. Eventually, my friend is still alive but we get separated.

I end up in a sort of mansion late at night, and quickly close the door. My friend is sending me messages somehow, saying I'm the only left. I start hoping no undead followed me here, but I'm mistaken. They soon bust through the door and crowd up the stairs, and apparently I die. However, everything suddenly restarts. I end up being in another large house, with a few other people. Apparently we've found a place where we're safe from harm, but we basically have to stay there for a long, long time since demons and more are roaming the earth and we can't risk being found.

I'm not sure that I'm actually someone in this part of the dream, more of an observer through this guy who's about my age. I see a room with him and a couple of other people in it, and they're lying down on their respective beds, watching TV to pass the time. It's night time, and there's this kind of quiet, solemn mood. Suddenly, this kind of alien metallic object engraved with strange symbols is shown in the video. Immediately, it hits me/the kid that this is the cause of the undead invasion, and there was some weird explanation about aliens using them to take over the planet.

The guy tries to rewind the video, explaining what's happening, but the others protest, saying he's always been annoying and no one likes him. He walks away, and at this point I think I materialize in the dream again. I go downstairs, into a dark room where there's a huge big screen TV. A guy I know is there, and apparently he doesn't get along with the others so he's been staying there with TV as his only entertainment all day. After that, I don't recall much about what happens. I remember going in a small room, hearing a noise, and wondering if the undead finally found us.

----------


## Wildman

#698:
*Date: December 11th, 2007
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm at this kind of military encampment in Vietnam or something, but I don't think it's during a war. There's a kind of celebration going on, and everyone's having a good time at first. I'm standing a bit to the side near some bushes, and my mom is nearby. We're both having a really foreboding feeling, as if we know something horrible is going to happen. We suddenly see two large sort of missile looking things floating down slowly towards us. The soldiers start applauding, I think because they're supposed to be fireworks. I start wishing that they really are, but suddenly one hits the ground and all hell breaks loose.

There's a large explosion, people die and the camp is covered in flames. The other missile is approaching quickly, and I sprint away as quickly as possible. I think I get knocked back a bit by the explosion. Everyone scatters, I think most of the soldiers die except maybe 1/4 of them. It's almost night time, and I make my way up a hill towards a river. I think a friend of mine arrives near me, and I see another person running away nearby. We start walking in the other direction rather than towards the river, and after a while it's almost pitch black darkness. We can barely see in front of us, but we get to a tree with a sort of parchment nailed to it.

There's a kind of drawing on it, and some information. Apparently, it's a plan to catch whoever's behind all this, and although I don't remember how it worked, it seemed fool proof. It was something about getting all the survivors to meet up at one time, and then set up a system of surveillance. There was also something involving a nearby mine as a possible hideout. Anyways, my friend and I think that we'll meet the others at the same place tomorrow at noon, and walk away. We end up at an enemy encampment I think, and sneak into this ruined house. We're taking shelter there for the night, when we hear two people coming. One is a person we know, but apparently if we got spotted we're done for.

We quickly lie flat against a wall in the darkness, with a fridge or something in between us. The two guys go to the fridge and open it, and I try not to make a sound. Luckily, they don't spot us because there's no lighting. I think the dream ends around there.


		 		#699:
*Date: December 11th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm with a few friends, and we're on this kind of strange train: it's basically an extremely fast moving, long slab of wood on wheels with some seats on it. We're apparently headed to a ping-pong tournament we're all participating in, and I'm a bit nervous about it. I start thinking about how soon my match is, but I don't think I'm one of the first scheduled to play. Anyways, for a while I just sit and enjoy the view which is actually quite nice since there are no windows or anything, just trees and nature flying by me.

The train eventually reaches a stop somewhere in the middle of a dirt road. Some more people I know arrive to get on the train, but for a while they just stand there talking to me without actually getting on. However, the train is apparently automated, and it starts advancing again. I tell them to quickly get on, but it's too late and the train has already left them behind. I feel kinda sorry for those who didn't get on, but figure there will be another train anyways.


		 		#700:
*Date: December 11th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm at the headquarters of some kind of industrial company, but the buildings are essentially deserted. The first thing I remember is being with this kind of security guard guy, and urgently having to get to the roof of one of the buildings. Apparently there's something going on with a kind of witch/demoness who's trying to take over. I was with three other people, but we split up temporarily. Anyways, I get to the third floor with the security guy, but he suddenly goes delusional and leaps out the window to his death. I needed his help for something, so now I'm forced to go back to another place.

I meet up with the three others in this kind of room, and explain to them what happened. We start discussing what's going on, and we go through the fact that the witch is using something called a "spell shake" on each of us, which cause temporarily hallucinations until reality kicks in again. Confirming this, we all agree that we've been experiencing some forms of hallucination, and that they always disappear after a while. There's a room nearby, and suddenly the witch appears in there or something. All hell breaks loose and the room is torn apart, and apparently we each have to face her alone one after the other. I don't remember what really happens, however..

----------


## Wildman

#701:
*Date: December 12th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*It's early in the AM, and for some reason I'm still awake. Suddenly, I get a phonecall from an old friend's dad. I'm wondering why he's calling me so late, and he just casually starts asking me if I want to go on a ski trip. I'm annoyed and still kinda thinking he's crazy to be calling at this hour, but I don't immediately say no. I don't really want to go, but don't want to outright reject him either. For a long time I kinda avoid answering, and eventually I wake up.


Also had some dream involving surfing at this weird kind of polluted beach. There were way too many other surfers though, so I had to find a spot where no one was.

----------


## Wildman

#702:
*Date: December 15th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*This whole dream is kinda strange. Basically, I'm Jesus or some other VIP on the side of "good", and being chased by a group of witches who want to capture me. I have some people protecting me, but mostly they just run next to me. Anyways, I have a kind of energy bar that displays how quickly/long I can move, and it's composed of 5 stars. If I try to actually run, it reduces to the point where I have to stop. Instead, I have to take very large steps, which only remove like 1 star, which regenerates quickly. Apparently, the witches and my guards have to follow the same system, though I can move maybe 10% faster.

I get chased through my neighborhood, and then the setting morphs into a city. I turn a corner and suddenly see one of my cousins. The whole chase stops suddenly, because the witches have to pretend to be normal people since they can't just capture me in front of everyone... or something... Anyways, I decide to keep my cousin nearby as long as possible. He starts leaving, and instead I propose to buy him a croissant in a nearby bakery. We end up eating with the guards for a while, and I smile sarcastically at the witches who are just waiting.

Eventually, the chase resumes, but without the whole energy system this time. I run up a steep hill, and into some alley. I'm trying to get to my house apparently, which will be safe for some reason. However, I myself get lost and have to use a map. At first I have a headstart on the witches, but I realize I made a wrong turn, and have to jump climb over a fence. My guards tell me it's too late and tell me to run up the street instead, but I still try to climb. The witches grab my leg and get me though.


		 		#703:
*Date: December 15th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I don't remember much from this, but more the actual background story. Basically, there's this machine based on the concept of "Euler's 5 pointed star", whatever that is, that can allow people to access different dimensions. I remember something about the essential concept being moving molecules from one world to the other*,* which I guess is saying the same thing. I also remember what the actual machine looked like, or what I  imagined it to be like in the dream when I heard someone talking about it. Basically it was a big thing composed of 5 rooms that were joined together by these sort of metallic bars, and they could rotate around each other in any way possible. Apparently, each room or its placement represented a dimension. The last thing I recall is trying to stop a villain from constructing/abusing the machine. I wrote down something about him taunting me or the other way around to buy time, but I honestly don't remember.

		 		#704:
*Date: December 15th, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm sort of in a Mario game, and both myself and Mario at the same time. Donkey Kong is there, and I think I piss him off or something. He basically throws me a couple thousand feet into the air, above the ocean. I start falling, but I have a parachute and use it. I end up falling for what seems like hours, since I released my parachute so early. I land in the water, and then swim back to shore, although it takes a while.

I think I get thrown back into the air AGAIN, and this time release my parachute later and land on solid ground. 


Besides all that, I had another dream the day before today, about having to do some sort of triathlon that was composed of basketball, sprinting uphill, and something else.

----------


## Wildman

#705:
*Date: December 16th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm at my house, and for a while I'm just hanging around. I think it's kind of a gloomy day. I'm pacing for some time, and suddenly I catch a glimpse of something outside. I look through the window, but see nothing. I'm feeling extremely paranoid for some reason, and think to myself that maybe there's someone to break in. I go upstairs, into my room, and look out the window. I see a dark, old car with a creepy looking guy inside it, right in front of the garage where people don't usually park.

I think to myself that something is definitely going on, and go downstairs quickly. I see my brother and mom, and tell start telling them what's happening. Suddenly, there's a loud crashing noise, and out of nowhere the guy from the car appears. He pulls out a gun, and, having previously thought about this situation and concluded that he'd just take us hostage or shoot us, I decide to sprint up the stairs into a room, lock the door and calls the cops before he has time to react. I do so, but he runs towards me EXTREMELY fast. I manage to close the door just in time, and think to myself that maybe my brother and mom had a chance to get out meanwhile, since he left them there. I don't exactly remember how/if the dream ends.

----------


## Wildman

#706:
*Date: December 17th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*
My recall of this dream's fuzzy at best, so bear with me. Basically I'm in this kind of dark, haunted mansion, but it's not really an evil haunting or anything too freaky. Anyways, I get into this weird kind of argument with some guy. The best way I can explain it is this: Apparently the mansion is used as a kind of self-help program, scaring people in a way that in the long run helps them improve themselves. The argument is about whether or not the house being haunted improves the odds of people having a positive experience (my opinion) or a negative one (other guy's opinion). 

Anyways, a "client" as we call them, arrives at the mansion at night. I'm basically in a room in the mansion, sleeping there for the night. I'm still getting used to the whole haunting them, but I'm rather calm and decide to just to try to fall asleep. I end up just waiting with my eyes open though, wondering how the latest person will react if he sees me sleeping in here when the mansion is supposed to be deserted. I don't know what happens after, though...


		 		#707:
*Date: December 18th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes

*The year is 2047, precisely. I don't recall the beginning of the dream very well, but basically I get out of bed and I'm in outer space or something. I wrote down something about an old woman in my notes, but I don't know what that's about. Anyways, I end up in a kind of city, and I arrive at this kind of interrogation facility for whatever ruling regime is in place. Apparently I've escaped capture so far, so I try to stay stealthy. I see someone I know about to be tortured, but for the moment can't help him. I get to some sort of kitchen and grab some large knives, one that I hold and the others that I hide on me in case I get captured and need to escape.

Anyways, I manage to free my unguarded friend, and he tells me he'll help me get out of here unnoticed. He apparently knows the way, and I follow him out. A sort of alarm is triggered, and I run out into the street, around the building. Rather than trying to get as far away as possible, I decide to hide out in the building itself, where they won't expect me to be. I stay near this kind of auditorium for a while, until I see someone else I know. I'm not sure why, but I decide to leave.

As I walk in the street, I eventually realize I'm dreaming.  I take a look around, and I'm surrounded by mostly gigantic skyscrapers. Their height is almost intimidating. I consider flying, but instead decide to try wall-climbing a la Spiderman on a not-so-tall (4-5 stories) sort of shop nearby. I have another friend nearby who does the same. The wall climbing sort of works, but not completely. My hands and feet stick to the wall, but I don't actually feel much adhesive force, so it seems very unstable. I also have trouble keeping my balance and getting all four limbs against the wall at the same time. Eventually, I make it to the top though.

After that, the dream starts going a bit crazy. It keeps almost fading out, then reappearing. I end up deciding to try to surf, but I keep blacking out every few moments, and then my vision reappearing normally for a short while. Eventually though, I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Short, sort of lucid dream.

	 		 		#708:
*Date: December 20th, 2007
Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm in a bus, and for some reason there's no brakes suddenly. However, instead of trying to stop the bus, the driver lets a friend of mine try to drive, instructing him to make sure the bus stays within the 30-40 MPH range. The bus is basically out of control, and there's a part where it seems like we're about to have a huge crash. I try to protect my head, and I don't remember exactly what happens. The next thing I know, I'm outside of the bus, but it's still out of control, and, this time, on fire.  I become somewhat conscious I'm dreaming, and see the bus on fire. I decide to help the people inside it, and will to shoot jets of water out of my hands. It works perfectly, and the bus is saved. I wake up shortly after.

----------


## Wildman

#709:
*Date: December 22nd, 2007
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm sitting at a table outside my grandparents' house, apparently at a kind of philosophy lecture with my class. The lecturer is talking about a song, St. Ides Heaven, and she starts singing the lyrics that she has on a paper. Near the end of the song, she stops because she doesn't have the final lyrics written down. I know them, so I sing the end, kind of nervously. I get sort of a "What a freak, how does he know this?" look from a couple people I know, and I don't remember if anything happens after that.

----------


## Wildman

#710:
*Date: December 25th, 2007
Length: 7 minutes

*I'm with a friend of mine and 1-2 other people, in this kind of large shopping center place. Apparently, we're being pursued by some people who are trying to kill us. We go into a restaurant, and try to lay low and just eat there for a while. My friend sits at a table, and the others at a different one. I take a long, hard look at the different places I can sit, thinking about things like where a bullet fired from outside the restaurant could hit. Finally, I decide that sitting at the same table as the others is fine, but we pretend not to know each other for the sake of secrecy. 

However, I suddenly realize that one of my companions was in fact an assassin here to kill us, and a kind of fight ensues. I don't remember how, but we manage to kill him. Anyways, we get out quickly, and at this point I think I'm only with my one friend. I walk a bit ahead of him, and suddenly encounter four sort of robed, powerful looking figures with this kind of energy radiating from them. Apparently they're the big bosses behind all this, and I tell my friend to run and get out as fast as he can, because this is a hopeless fight.

Before the four can do anything, I shoot out this sort of energy ball that creates a tornado/cyclone type thing around them, hurting them and temporarily keeps them caught in its swirling winds. I realize that this is basically the only attack I have at my disposal that will be effective, and use it a second time. However, my energy is drained after this, and I decide to use the fact that they're caught in the tornado to run. I sprint at almost unrealistic speeds outside of the building, and take flight once I'm outside. 

Under me is a gorgeous view, basically of a small world mostly covered in perfectly identical trees, except for a highway with many cars and the building I just came from. There's also an ocean surrounding everything. Suddenly, there's this sort of earthquake, and every single one of the thousands of dark, almost dead-looking trees, morphs to a greener, more elegant shape. It's one of the most beautiful sights I can recall from a dream, and I think it was accompanied by a sunset. 

I somehow communicate with my friend, and we come up with an explanation. On this planet, the land reflects how the people and the world are doing. A corrupt force has been reigning, which explains the dark/dead trees we saw. However, since the trees are beginning to change, this means that the planet approves of what us two have been doing, fighting against whoever's responsible for this. 

Flying higher up now, night falls and suddenly everything seems much different. The planet seems much more desolate, and I think I'm close to being in outer space, as there are kind of asteroid pieces floating around me. These two giant sort of spaceships that look like brown planets fly upwards and I realize they are there to destroy me. Try as I may, I can't seem to damage them, and I think I'm getting hurt.

At this point, I take cover on a very small asteroid that is almost in the shape of a room. I try to figure out what to do, and I think there's a spirit of an old master or something like that communicates with me and gives me encouragement. At this point, the dream takes a bit more of a videogame feel (IE, both actually "in" the dream and at the same time controlling myself as if I was playing a computer game), and I realize that I have an attack that can damage the two spaceships. Firing from my asteroid, I emit this huge kind of kamehameha bolt that makes a large yellow explosion on the ship. It doesn't destroy, but after a few more hits it goes down. I even remember the key I was pressing on a phantom keyboard, at the same time that I was actually firing the energy ball myself and not just sitting at a computer, was C. I'm not sure if I'm making any sense, but it's weird and hard to explain, though it happens often in my dreams.

I fly up to the debris, and there's this weird sort of burger that looks like it has giant alien worms in it. I just move into it, and instantly eat it, replenishing my energy. I then head towards the second spaceship (this one actually looks like a real spaceship, rather than a big planet), and vaguely see the face of my enemy. He has this sort of robotic looking armor, and I can't really describe him. He looks sorta like Cell from DBZ, without the green.

Anyways, he's apparently captured some of my friends, but I don't fully realize it yet. He walks out on a platform and I fire upon him, and just as I'm doing so, he pushes my friends out along with him, right where I fired. I yell as I realize this, and my energy bolt explodes onto them. I'm not sure what happened, if anything, after that.

----------


## Wildman

Crappy recall and irregular sleeping have left this journal neglected lately... Here's to restarting good dream recall!

	 		 		#711:
*Date: January 3rd, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm at school, and the bus home is about to leave. However, I suddenly realize I've forgotten something important upstairs, on the third floor. I sprint up as fast as I can, and get to a classroom. I find a sort of music album, and apparently that's what I'm looking for. The band name is Black Marble (supposed to be Black Sabbath, I think I even consider this in the dream), and there's a bunch of capital letters put together to make a strange acronym, I don't remember what. Anyways, I take the album, and start heading back down.

I end up taking the elevator downstairs with a friend, figuring it might go faster. I fumble with the buttons, and accidentally press floor 2. The elevator starts going down at an INSANE speed, so much that everything starts shaking and I almost fall to the ground. There's a small kind of pavilion in the elevator itself, and apparently standing there lessens the effects, so I try to stay there. The elevator takes unrealistically long, despite its speed, to actually get to the 2nd floor. I then press another button to get all the way down.

For some reason, I end up with my friend in a boat, traveling down a river. We get to a really green area, and I jump out of the boat. I start sprinting down a hill towards where the bus is supposed to be. I see someone, and ask him if the bus is gone yet, and he says no, to my relief. After that, I don't remember much, although I wrote something in my notes: "dead body, trap, sister" (I don't have a sister).

I also had another dream about a Jet Li movie, but I don't remember anything clearly from it.

----------


## Wildman

#712:
*Date: January 4th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm with my brother, in a world similar to that of the game Oblivion. Anyways, we're both carrying swords/armor, and heading towards a city. We go up a hill, and see there are ghosts and wolves close by. We try to walk by undetected, but they spot us and start attacking. At first we retreat, then turn and fight. We kill a ghost, and then start realizing that the wolves and ghosts are fighting among each other, so we take the opportunity to leave.

We end up being on horses, and as we head towards the city, I check my current quests. To my surprise, the only quest is entitled something like "Find women in the city to have sex with." I decide not to mention it to my brother. We get inside the gates, and I do this weird thing where I jump off my horse while it's still moving, to show off. I land on my feet. Shortly after, I awaken.

----------


## Wildman

#713:
*Date: January 7th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*
I start out at some kind of house, and there's this kind of old, hefty woman who's "watching" over me, (read: keeping me there essentially against my will). At first I don't really realize this, but soon enough I see that she's not here for my own good, and is basically keeping me trapped there, constantly watching me to make sure I don't go anywhere. I decide to try to get out of there. I somehow manage to slip an anesthetic/poison into her glass of water while she's sitting at a table in the backyard. She starts to pass out, cursing me as she does. Knowing she'll wake up eventually, I start to leave.

There's another person with me, not sure if it was a him/her, and another guy who has had some kind of operation to his brain and lost most sense of reality. We consider taking him with us, but decide not to. We think to ourselves that he would just slow us down in our mission, which apparently involves saving the world, and that saving just one person wasn't worth the millions of deaths it could possibly cause if we didn't accomplish our goal.

Anyways, the dream kinda turns into the whole Transformers scenario (I have NO idea where this came from, I saw the movie maybe a month or two ago, seems kinda late to be dreaming about it now). I vaguely remember going by an airport, and then I end up in this sort of large enclosed area with a couple of buildings around. I'm still with my companion from before, and the transformers are around too. However, it turns out that I can somehow get in a transformer suit and use it for myself. 

I decide to try practicing a bit. Apparently, I can turn into a helicopter by lying flat, either on my stomach or on my back. However, I have to be in the air when I do this, I can't just start on the ground. So basically, I have to jump up into the air, and "lie down" in mid-air. This is a little easier because I have these kind of boosters that allow me to jump rather high, but it's still pretty hard. After many tries, it finally works. I hover in the air, and it's really a pretty cool feeling to feel different parts of the "suit" (although it just feels like my body) turning into the helicopter's pieces. 

I start being able to fly around a bit, but for a while I have trouble figuring out just how I'm supposed to shoot the cannons I have mounted to myself. I start thinking that maybe it depends on whether my back is towards the ground or towards the sky, but I eventually figure it out. I end up accidentally hitting a wall, and being almost knocked out. I'm in some sort of low-power state at this point, and some of the transformers pass by. I ask them for help, and they somehow recharge me. After that, I don't recall much.

----------


## Wildman

#714:
*Date: January 9th, 2008
Length: 5 minutes

*This dream is a bit of a mess, lots of different locations and stuff happening at the same time. Anyways, the general idea is that I'm on a kind of island with many people I know, and we're all here to find a sort of treasure. We're basically competing against each other, but it has a much more serious tone than just a regular competition, and everything gets darker as the dream goes on, as it starts becoming clear that some people, if not everyone, aren't going to make it out alive. 

The first thing I remember is being at a kind of restaurant banquet on the island at night, with the others, as a sort of a celebration before the actual search begins. It also serves to set up quiet alliances between certain people who want to work together and split the treasure. I see a friend of mine, and although it's clear that we're not going to be actually cooperating during all of this, I apparently made some kind of deal with him earlier where he promised to give me a special gem. He shows me a selection of gems, and I pick one that apparently allows me to electrify an object.

Anyways, the competition begins, and I receive information that if I search a toilet somewhere, I'll get a useful item that will help me in the future. I go to where I have to, and there are others there who have their own toilets to search... or something  ::?: . I think there's one for each of us. Anyways, I go in mine, and find another gem under the lid. 

The next thing I remember, I'm at this sort of mansion that looks like a hybrid of my old and new house. It's much darker, however, and has these areas that look like an ancient egyptian temple, or something. I have a vague memory of knowing that the treasure was somewhere in these ruins, but also being aware that there were deadly traps that had to be deactivated or known of in advance before trying to get to it. I don't remember clearly, but near the end of the dream I think I came back here and there was something going on with a murderer on the loose (maybe it was me).

Anyways, what I do remember is ending up outside playing ping-pong with my brothers for a while. After that, I'm suddenly near a bench with three other people. A black cat comes towards us, and although it looks perfectly normal, we know it's deadly. It rubs up against my leg, and I fear for my life. However, it looks at me and passes by. Instead, it goes to the next person, and suddenly bites his leg. However, it's not a normal bite, it more like latches on with it's vampiric-looking teeth, and doesn't let go for a long while. I think the guy dies soon after. The same thing happens to the two others, but the cat doesn't look like it's going to be killing me. I thank it for not doing so, and it suddenly bites me.

I don't die, however, and I think the wound just disappears. I end up climbing a tree for a specific reason, but I don't remember why, something involving my survival  :tongue2: . I wrote something in my notes about a disease, but I don't know what it means.

The last thing I remember is being in a kind of house/apartment, but in the form of a mouse. Apparently, everyone has taken some sort of animal shape, and  it's basically a free-for-all last man standing fight. I think I have some limited shapeshifting abilities. Anyways, most of the people/animals have already killed each other, but there's a guy in the form of a bear who's still alive, and slaughtering anyone he finds. I chose the mouse form for the sake of hiding, because apparently all I have to do is survive until a timer goes down, and I'm safe. I go into a room, and there's a small box in there that can be locked. I consider going in there, thinking that the bear won't be able to open it. However, I'm worried that I'll be locked in forever, since I don't have the key.

Thinking that I only have a few moments left to survive, I head towards a closet and get under some clothes. There's another mouse nearby, in a bathroom, and I'm hoping the bear will be distracted by it long enough for the timer to expire. However, the bear breaks into the room, and heads straight for me. I don't remember what happens exactly, but I think I made it out alive.

----------


## Wildman

#715:
*Date: January 11th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in a kind of desertlike area, apparently manning some kind of missile post for the army. There's some kind of battle going on, and it's my job to shoot down any enemy helicopters that pass by. The first helicopter appears, and I fire a missile. My point of view changes to follow the missile itself through the air, as I somehow control it's trajectory. I try to direct it towards the helicopter, but it's movement is unpredictable. The missile being rather slow helps me somewhat. I end up hitting the helicopter awkwardly on a side. 

I hope that it will be enough to shoot it down, and I see smoke coming from the helicopter as it starts losing control. However, just before hitting the ground, the pilot manages to restabilize it and gets back into the air. That helicopter disappears, and I'm a bit disappointed at my failure. A second helicopter arrives, and this time I decide to focus on hitting it a critical point. I shoot out a missile, and direct it right to the middle of the underside of the helicopter. I get some sort of message saying I aimed at a good spot, and the helicopter explodes. Huzzah!


 	 		 		#716:
*Date: January 12th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes

*I don't recall much from this at all. Basically, I'm in a car with a girl I know, and she's driving. She has her license and everything, but for some reason in this dream her driving is HORRIBLE. We're trying to get somewhere, but eventually I just tell her to pull into a parking lot and stop. She turns way too late, however, and almost gets into an accident. When we finally stop, we sort of discuss how bad she just drove. I tell her that I know she can drive well though, since usually she does. It didn't really "click" that anything was abnormal, though. 	 		 		

#715:
*Date: January 11th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in a kind of desertlike area, apparently manning some kind of missile post for the army. There's some kind of battle going on, and it's my job to shoot down any enemy helicopters that pass by. The first helicopter appears, and I fire a missile. My point of view changes to follow the missile itself through the air, as I somehow control it's trajectory. I try to direct it towards the helicopter, but it's movement is unpredictable. The missile being rather slow helps me somewhat. I end up hitting the helicopter awkwardly on a side. 

I hope that it will be enough to shoot it down, and I see smoke coming from the helicopter as it starts losing control. However, just before hitting the ground, the pilot manages to restabilize it and gets back into the air. That helicopter disappears, and I'm a bit disappointed at my failure. A second helicopter arrives, and this time I decide to focus on hitting it a critical point. I shoot out a missile, and direct it right to the middle of the underside of the helicopter. I get some sort of message saying I aimed at a good spot, and the helicopter explodes. Huzzah!


 	 		 		#717:
*Date: January 12th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in my bed, trying to go to sleep (but this part is a dream). I have a computer or some sort of sound player on my bed, and I have these kind of lucid dreaming sound waves that last from 1 to 6 seconds, and I try playing some. Every time though, I have to open my eyes and press play, so it's a bit annoying.However, they seem to work very well, and even though they're short, after 1 or 2 I start feeling this kind of zoned out feeling.

I decide to try the 1 second sound which is supposed to make you fall asleep into an LD. I fall asleep in the dream, and, interestingly enough, I ended up in a dream where I was in a forest. And, for a moment, I'm pretty sure I *was* lucid, and everything got much clearer. However, I soon wake up back into the previous dream, no longer lucid and thinking about how the sounds worked but that the LD was way too short. I try the sounds again, but this time when I use the 1-second one I get this kind of image in my head. It's this weird, poorly drawn warning sign (it looks like a 4 year-old's drawing) that says something like: "You can't use the sound wave that makes you fall asleep while trying to stay conscious at the same time!"


Note to self, try this: [url]http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=40516&highlight=Paradigmshift

----------


## Wildman

#718:
*Date: January 15th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*
I don't remember much from this dream, just 2 scenes basically. I'm with a couple friends, and I have a girlfriend, though I don't in RL. Anyways, we apparently just met, but we get along really well. I like her and all, but there's also this unshakable feeling that she's not quite normal. My friends kind of tease me about her, but I decide to just not care, and we all start walking up this unrealistically steep hill in the middle of nowhere. 

We end up in this kind of giant, rusted metallic tube, although to us it seems perfectly normal. We walk through it, and up a ladder that leads to the top of it where we have a nice view. At some point, our biology teacher shows up and asks us if we knew it was strictly forbidden to go inside the tube. We didn't.

----------


## Wildman

#719:
*Date: January 18th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes

*It's funny how sometimes the smallest little details in the day become the content of a dream, rather than the most significant stuff. This dream was basically spawned from me watching a portion of a basketball game where a player shot the ball and it accidentally got stuck behind the backboard and had to be retrieved a few seconds later.

Anyways, in the dream I'm playing this weird kind of basketball match. I'm on offense and there's this girl I know next to me, apparently on my team. Strangely enough, there's a huge crowd of a couple hundred people in front of the basket, but they're all players. I pass the ball to the girl, and decide to try to wade through the crowd. She shoots it, but apparently the ball has now turned into a kind of crumpled rag/flag. It bounces off the backboard, and I manage to jump up and grab it, even with the hundreds of people around.

One guy tries to snatch it away, but I hold on and pass it back to the girl. I tell her that as long as I can get the rebound we're fine. She shoots again, and this time it goes over the backboard. The next thing I remember, I'm going up a ladder into some sort of scaffolding behind the basket to retrieve the flag. I'm having a shouted conversation with some people below, although I'm not sure about what exactly. I end up getting the flag, and wake up.

----------


## Wildman

Had a strange dream during a nap this afternoon. I went to sleep listening to music, and though it's all a bit blurry, I'm pretty sure I woke up a few times and re-entered this dream, at times with my earphones on, others with them off. Anyways, I wasn't lucid all the way through, but at some points I was suspicious of my dream and almost realizing I could do what I wanted.

	 		 		#720:
*Date: January 22nd, 2008
Length: 5 minutes
*
The first thing I recall is being in this large, dark room, apparently at school taking a practice (I think) test with the rest of my class. In the dream itself it feels like I just woke up, and I'm a bit dazed. I look around and see everyone working hard on the test, but I have no recollection of being supposed to take it, and I'm not sure I even have the papers on my table.

I look around, thinking that perhaps I fell asleep taking the test. Apparently half an hour or more has passed since the beginning. It's so dark that I wonder how anyone can read/write. There's no proctor or anything, so I walk up to some people and ask them what's going on and what everyone is doing. I remember being confused by the answer, although apparently everyone has already finished part of the test.

The next thing I recall is being in this (once again, very dark) sort of corridor, seemingly on some kind of spaceship. There's this capsule to the right of me, with a red emergency light emanating from it. I see a guy come up with his girlfriend, and they're trying to tell me to do something. I start realizing that this can't be quite happening, and after considering the possible consequences if this is real life I decide to just kiss the girl, reasonably sure that this isn't reality. We end up making out for a long time, and I basically lose lucidity.

The next thing I recall is sitting in this kind of auditorium with many people I know, and we're all attending this kind of strange mix of a theatrical play, a comedy routine, the one actor's autobiography, and a real life experiment with the audience. As I said, there's only one guy, and he's not on stage or anything but rather walking around the rows of chairs, talking about his experiences, cracking jokes, and asking questions of the audience. There are a couple teachers I know also watching, and apparently they're the ones who wanted us to attend this

Anyways, the guy starts talking about video games, and asks some of us how many days in a week we play them. He points at me, and I say 5, although that's not necessarily accurate. I point out, truthfully enough, that I play way too many video games, and the guy goes into a short story about his addiction to video gaming, etc.. 

After that, the conversation gets a bit more casual, and now the guy is walking behind our row of seats, sort of chatting with us. I whisper a joke or something to a friend, and he hears us laughing. When he asks us what we're chuckling about, I answer something like: "Inside joke..."

At this point, we all get up and start following the guy. The group of people gets distinctly smaller, maybe around 10 as opposed to an auditorium-full. Our surroundings basically morph as we walk off, and I vaguely remember seeing a dark room with bright, fluorescent plants. We then pass through a corridor, and outside is apparently somewhere in France, and although we aren't actually there we're visualizing an image from it. We see a woman in a boat who manages to climb over a small wall onto solid land. The guy explains that she's trying to get to college, or something like that. As we walk up the corridor, which is slightly uphill, we see a more "from above" view of things, and are surprised to see that behind the wall was basically a highway rather than the school, unlike we expected. The woman didn't get hit by a car though, and just casually crossed. The guy explains that the college is a bit further away from that highway.

Further down the corridor, we have a view to our right of a large property composed of a small house and a big, open field in front of it, closed off by a fence with a small gate. This is very similar to my grandpa's house, and even in the dream I notice this, though it doesn't trigger lucidity. I tell it to a friend, and he dismisses it, saying my grandpa's house doesn't look like that.

We finally enter a plain-looking room with white/beige walls. The guy goes into this weird discussion about alchemy being used to explore dreams and also fuse living creatures together, even humans, to experience new perceptions. I have a vague idea that I might be dreaming at this point, but it doesn't really click in my head. Anyways, the guy shows us this kind of experiment where he somehow merges this giant beetle and a small animal/insect together. Something doesn't work out, however, and the result is just this sort of treasure chest with nothing in it.

The guy explains that fusing more than two animals of any kind together will create a broken chest, and he talks a bit about using alchemy on humans. After that, I think the guy leaves us and my history teacher comes up to us. He says we're going to try some experiments with perception and alchemy now. We go to this sort of greenhouse, and we start preparing these sort of sheets where we have to write down different things we observe during our experiments. The only thing I recall is having to find the constant "x + t" in each one. Before we can actually do anything, I wake up.



As a quick anecdote, I vaguely recall a like 5-second semi-LD the other day where I tried the basic lucid task. I saw a DC, and asked him what my new year's resolution was. He answered something I found funny at the time, like "Shutting the fuck up with your stupid questions" or something of the sort.

----------


## Wildman

From a 2 hour nap...

#721:
*Date: January 29th, 2008
Length: 4 minutes

*It's after school, and I'm with a friend. We're going to hang around to play soccer with some people near the school, but for some reason we get on the bus home, apparently to talk with a couple others. Our original plan was to get off the bus before it got too far away from the school and just walk back the distance to the soccer field. However, we lose track of time, and when we finally decide to get off the bus we realize we're too far away to walk. 

We go up to the driver and ask if he can bring us back, and he accepts. We thank him, but he ends up going in a way different direction and basically getting lost. I remember a particularly vivid area we passed through. Basically, we were on a bridge over some water, and elevated over us was a kind of airport. We passed just under a tunnel that was almost too small for the bus, with an airplane taking off just above. Anyways, we end up at some sort of marina, and we tell the driver this isn't the school at all.

We talk for a while, and the driver tells us he's sorry, but that the school is too far now and he can't afford to bring us there or he'll be late. He drops me, my friend, and a couple other people off here, and apologizes again, then drives off. The last thing I remember is seeing a nearby bathroom, and wondering how we're gonna get to the soccer game, and whether the other people will still be there when we arrive.

----------


## Wildman

#722:
*Date: February 5th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes

*I vaguely remember starting out at some kind of party in a mansion with some people I know. However, the next thing I know, I'm outside alone. It's a dark night, and I start walking down a steep hill, a vast expanse of land all around me. After a while, I see a group of people ahead, who look like they're part of a caravan or something. They look like they're about to move, and someone yells about a giant coming (not me). I join them, and apparently they're about to run away from the giant that's going to attack them.

They have this sort of plan in place, and they had towards a large gate. It's closed at first, but apparently we're supposed to wait there until the giant arrives. Some people don't listen and decide they're better off running away. The gate starts to open, and after a short time the giant arrives. He's not HUGE, but maybe like 11 feet tall. There are yells from our leaders (I seem to recall one of them had sort of a lion/tiger's face) to run inside. I run in to discover this sort of enclosed area, that looks like a small ruined fort. We run up a ramp, pursued by the giant, and apparently if we can get to the top where there's a small half-destroyed wall, we'll be safe, although I start wondering how.

The giant starts catching up just as we get to this wall, and we're told to quickly get down behind it. Just at that moment, the giant's basically about to get to me. From behind, however, one of our leaders (tiger head guy) manages to jump from a ledge and break this sort of stone slab on the giant's neck, killing him. Apparently that always works, and that was the point of going in here. Anyways, we walk out and for some reason I'm greeted as a sort of hero. I'm presented with this sort of pendant called the Necklace of Chastity. It had this kind of green crystal, that was partially surrounded with also green paper. I decide to wear it, and I think I had a bunch of other talismans and stuff around my neck.

I end up going back to the mansion, and feeling lonely but sort of satisfied with having survived. I think I was given a large room to stay in in the mansion.

----------


## Wildman

#723:
*Date: February 8th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes
Technique used: None/DEILD
*
I don't recall much from this, but basically I was in my house, and it was some time early in the morning. After a short moment, I realized I was dreaming.  I walked outside into my yard, and for a moment focused on the wind hitting me and looked at my hands. Everything seemed realistic enough. Anyways, I flew up into the air, wondering what I should do. I remember the lucid tasks, so I decided to try them out. However, the dream had already faded out, and my recall is fuzzy. I think I managed to summon a groundhog, but I didn't have time to really do anything with it (my plan had been to both levitate it and ask it the question for the task) 

		 		#724:
*Date: February 8th, 2008
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in this kind of restaurant, but at the same time I think it's someone's house. Apparently this is a pretty formal dinner, and I'm mostly with people I don't know, although there are one or two of my family members. At the end of the meal, I have some sort of problem with paying, and a guy who I only identified as someone's brother pays for me. For the record, he paid 20 dollars and I think he got back 11 in change. Anyways, I'm suddenly EXTREMELY grateful towards him, like he saved my life or something. 

We eventually leave, and I start saying goodbye to everyone. Some of them I haven't even seen yet, so I have to introduce myself just to say goodbye again. A lot of them tell me that they knew me when I was child. Of note is that, although I don't think I actually know any of these people in real life, faces in this dream were particularly vivid, much more so than in my usual dreams. Anyways, I end up having to walk through the street to different groups of people just to be polite before leaving.

The last thing I remember doing is searching for "the brother" from earlier, and finally finding him near the entrance of the restaurant. I hug him and thank him heartily for what he did earlier.

----------


## Wildman

Lucid sex gone wrong!

                      #725:
*Date: February 9th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: None (DILD)

*Essentially the first thing I remember is becoming lucid, although I think the dream had some stuff happen before. I'm not quite sure just how i realized I was dreaming, but I think I used an RC. Anyways, I'm in a room that's reminiscent of my grandparents' home. I decide to try out some lucid sex, and realize there's a guy standing there in the room. I'm not gay, so I looked away and focused on substituting him with a girl. However, when I looked back, it was the same guy, wearing a godawful amount of makeup. 

He talks to me, and I retry the look away and back trick which usually works for me. No luck. After several tries, I think the guy disappears, and I'm left alone in the room. I walk outside, and try to concentrate, because things are getting blurry. I literally see things going in and out of focus, and I can never get to the point where I can see my hand completely clearly. I think that the guy reappears, and I tell him to get away, before the dream fades out.

----------


## Wildman

#726:
*Date: February 11th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes

*This was kind of a strange dream, another one of those "reality" mixed with video games type dreams, though my recall is pretty fuzzy. Apparently I'm some kind of adventurer/explorer, and I end up going to some fort that's occupied by the 18th century British or something. Anyways, I have a sword, and this weird spinning attack that I use ALL the time. I end up sneaking into this kind of guard house, but I'm quickly surrounded like 10 guys. A diplomat comes up to me, and proposes that a board a ship and sail somewhere. I refuse though, which apparently means I'm going to have to fight my way out. I'm surrounded, so of course I use my good old spinning attack...

Anyways, once I'm out of there, I end up having to escort this girl named Ashley around (I'll let any gamers figure it out for themselves where this came from). At some point, I reach this kind of giant gate that leads into a sort of circular arena. I tell the girl to go hide somewhere, and start fighting these 20 foot tall sort of mutated humans, with nothing but my sword. Basically I just move close, slice, and move back before they have time to react. It takes forever, but I manage to kill the two that I was fighting. However, I think more start coming eventually.

----------


## Wildman

#727:
*Date: February 13th, 2008
Length: 5 minutes

*I'm in a car and an old friend of mine is driving. Apparently, we're going to his house, and we just talk for a while. We go through steep mountain paths, and I start noticing he's driving fast and recklessly. We eventually approach what's supposed to be his house, but rather than stopping I find out that he wants to commit suicide, and he drives the car off the cliff into the ocean...

I "restart" the dream just when the car was starting, but with full knowledge of what just happened. I ask my friend if he's thinking of committing suicide, and he looks at me as though he had just been caught red-handed. Quickly, he backs up off another cliff, into the ocean again. 

Once again, I'm alive and he's just started driving. He seems to know that I know what he's up to, so he starts driving even faster. I figure that a decent chance of surviving is better than none, so I open the door and jump out of the car. I land in a clump of grass alongside the road, and roll for a while before finally stopping. It hurt a bit, but I'm fine. It's now basically night time, and suddenly I spot a girl in the middle of the road, lying there knocked out. I think she just got hit by a car (maybe my friend's) which is nowhere to be seen anymore. There's a weird sort of sex scene with me and her that I won't go into, and then I think another car comes, trying to run us over.

I don't really remember what happened, but I wrote down in my notes that there's a car crash at some point in the dream. I vaguely recall it, but I'm not sure if I was in the car or not. Or maybe it was that car I just mentioned.

Anyways, the two of us end up in this sort of building, apparently the town hall of the village we're in or something. Apparently, the inhabitants of this place are out to kill us, and we're here to confront them about it. They grab the girl, and I square off with the mayor or someone of similar position. They don't really give explanations as to why they're after us, but I think we start fighting. He may have pulled a gun on me. Anyways, at some point another gun is dropped on the floor to my left, and I try to grab it quickly. I dive to the ground, and manage to get it. Quickly standing up, I at first think to myself that I'll fire a warning shot, but instead I vividly remember aiming it (it was a silver-plated pistol) and firing at the mayor once or twice. It's all very realistic, with no malfunctions like some people have in dreams. I think there was even recoil and a slight smoke from the barrel. Anyways, I think I hit the mayor in the gut, and he goes down, dead. I don't recall much after that.

----------


## Wildman

Significant recall from last night/morning, here it is:

                      #728:
*Date: February 16th, 2008
Length: 10 minutes
Slightly Disturbing

*I'm in this sort of Earthquake survival simulator thing, but pretty soon it turns to being much more realistic than anything. The first earthquake we're (I say we, because although I'm alone at first, there's a whole group of us) going to be up against is an 8.8 magnitude for 6 minutes, or so says some kind of global announcer thing with a robotic female voice. The earthquake is going to be starting soon, and I see a cave nearby.

Stepping inside to take cover, I find that it actually has this ugly looking, moist tile floor, and it's some sort of public bathroom. If I remember correctly, it was arranged as such:

-----------|1| *Small stall*
_______
| 2 |  |   |   X *Me at this point*
*Three stalls


*I decide to go in the small stall at spot 1, and the walls are close enough together that I try to wedge myself between the two of them to create a sort of protective position. The earthquake begins, and everything starts shaking slowly, then more intensely. I try to cover my face and make sure nothing can fall on me. Eventually, the earthquake ends, and the first "round" is over. I step out of the cave, and go into this kinda video game mode where I have to collect coins and supplies for the short time I have before the second earthquake begins. I pass by these sort of slot machines where you can quickly gamble for more coins which are used to buy useful items. Apparently this isn't just an earthquake preparation thing, but more like a worst case scenario where all civilization would be destroyed by earthquakes and you have to survive alone, and hence the importance of collecting items for long-term survival.

Anyways, after passing by cactus trees and collecting some food and other stuff, I realize it's time to go take cover. I'm not sure, but I think I might have gone through another round of coin/supply collecting before this next sequence. Anyways, time is counting down before the next earthquake, so I quickly use a slot machine thing, lose, and head for cover. I end up back at my old cave, and there's only like 15 seconds now before the earthquake. I see a sort of computer panel in front of the cave, and it's saying something about me being able to delete earthquakes 1 and 2 now, since they're finished. I see a list on the computer of Earthquake 1, 2, and 3, but decide I don't have time to do this (and don't really see the use of it). I think I also see a shop (not with an actual salesman, but a computerized view) selling various items, one of which was this sort of medicine. I wonder to myself what the use of that can be, and oh boy am I find out... 

Running back into the cave, I realize that someone else has found my shelter and is in my usual stall. Because of this, I'm forced to go into the much larger stall #2, which I deem more dangerous because theres more room to move around. Getting in there and closing the door, I start talking to the guy who's in the other stall. I realize it's someone and I know named JB, and the earthquake begins, I think. I start noticing liquid filling the room, faster and faster, and I can't quite figure out if it's urine or water, or both, or something else. At first I just think the room is flooding, but I realize it's coming from the guy in the stall.

I think I ask what's going on, and he tells me he's contracted some disease called chola (pronounced Kola). He's basically crapping out all that liquid, and it's getting to the point where the water level is starting to rise. At some point, I think I realize that the liquid has stopped coming. The earthquake is still going on, and getting stronger as time goes on. I wonder what's going on with the guy, and I think I had noticed or he had told me at one point that his entire body was drying up because of all the liquid leaving it. 

Suddenly, the guy pops up in front of my stall. However, he's no longer himself at all. He's turned into a ravenous zombie, and even his face has changed completely. He's also surrounded by a vivid, red aura, and it's apparent that he's out to make a snack out of me (I think my scientific explanation of his zombification was that he was trying to get liquid back into his body). I'm not quite sure how, because the stall door is in the way the whole time, but I somehow seem him fully for a moment. I think my mind used this  image to shape what he looked like, because he really did look similar, though I saw it long ago.

Anyways, I'm terrified and he starts trying to get in the stall. I push him away whenever he starts putting his arms under the door or something. The earthquake continues, but apparently it's only gonna last for a minute or so more, and for some reason I think to myself that if I can just stall until the earthquake is over, I'll be completely fine. I consider opening the door and making a run for it, but decide not to.

The zombie approaches the door once again, but this time I notice part of his leg turning white and dry before my eyes. I hit it to push him away, and it just completely detaches from his body and falls to the floor. He's left with only one leg, but somehow still actively trying to get in. I think to myself that if I can just delay long enough for his other leg to dry out and then break it off, he'll be immobilized. Soon enough, the right leg turns white and I kick it off. A large chunk of his lower body comes off, and I see an (unfortunately) vivid image of the zombie on the ground, still alive, with his bloody spine sticking out from his upper body. He's still trying to reach towards me, and I grab a stick that's on the ground and swat the corpse away to where he can't get to me.

The earthquake finally ends, and I get out of the cave. Apparently, there's now a resting period where everyone can meet up. I somehow end up at a house where people are scattered about, and I think to myself that I need to find a new shelter now that my old cave is covered in pisswater and has a zombie corpse in it. I figure I'll ask around and see if anyone will take me in their shelter. I think I cross basketball player Steve Nash, and realize that his place already has too many people in it. I think some people even have their shelter as a room in this house. Anyways, I end up going to this small room where people are having their breakfast. There's a view on a beautiful mountainside. 

I walk up to a guy I know, and ask him if I can stay with his group in their shelter. He says he's not sure, because they're already a bit crowded.  I ask him who's with him, and says something about "Brother Ramirez." Weary, I tell him something like: "Come on, cut me some slack, I've had a rough time, I just spent the night murdering JB..." Convinced, he accepts, not at all shocked at my murder but more like accepting it for what it was.

Finally, I'm not sure how, but I end up in this kind of building, near the top floor, with two other people. I think this is part of the same dream. Anyways, we end up going outside on a ledge outside the building, overlooking the ground. We're maybe 10-15 stories up. We each have parachutes, and we're trying to figure out how we're going to get down there without killing ourselves. I tell them that it would have been a better idea to pick a taller building, because that way the parachutes could have deployed properly. According to me, this height is dangerous because it's neither small enough for us to just jump normally, nor big enough for us to use parachutes normally. I'm not sure how accurate the whole parachute thing is.

Anyways, I decide to use the parachute as much as I can. I fan it out, and jump down. It slows me down somewhat, and I reach the ground at only a medium speed. I don't even fall, and land uninjured, to the applause of people nearby. I'm not sure what happens to the other two, but I think I tell them to do the same thing. I walk off, and suddenly there's an earthquake. I run towards and under a table that's in the middle of the street for no reason, and end up safe from the earthquake.

WHEW.

                      #729:
*Date: February 16th, 2008
Length: 4 minutes

*The first thing I recall is being in a car, and arriving at this kind of facility/base thing. I'm pretty sure I was brought here by force. When I arrive, I end up with a bunch of people. Apparently we were all kidnapped or something and brought here, although now there's no sign of our kidnappers. I think I'm the youngest one there. We end up going through this long corridor, where we see these kind of strange looking people. They have this blueish/pale tint to their skin, and we realize that they're these kind of zombie clones (what was it with me and zombies last night?) of famous basketball players. They're dangerous, but at the same time easily controllable, because we have a basketball that they all rush to get whenever we throw it down the corridor. Since they're so slow, it distracts them for a while and makes them not try to eat us.

We decide to split up into two groups. The first one will stay here and distract the zombies, and also check out this kind of control station that's nearby. The other group, which I'm in, sets out to explore the rest of the facility. At some point, I end up on the roof of the building. I'm with about 5 very old people. I look down towards the base of the building, and see there are armed guards all around making sure we don't leave. I tell everyone to stay low so they don't notice us.

After that, the next thing I recall is being with a few other people, and coming upon this strange kind of ritual involving about ten people dressed in robes that make them look like various animals. Basically, they form a circle, and start fighting one on one fights with each other, to the death. We observe until there are only three left, and one of them turns into this giant monster thing. I think it swats one of the guys away, making him fly several feet. Deciding to take action, I "save game" somehow, and try to make my way towards the monster. By the time I get to where it was though, it's already gone. I "load" and try again, but I don't think it works.




Besides that, i also had a short dream where I went to a friend's house and he was in a very rich-looking mansion instead. I think I was in a car that basically drove into his house, and I remember him coming down this long stairway with a ramp made of fine crafted wood. I wrote down something else in my notes, but I don't really get what it means.

Anyways... I think that's quite enough for one entry...

----------


## Wildman

#730:
*Date: February 17th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm in some kind of MMORPG, in a battleground where players fight each other. I'm this sort of hybrid of a wolf and spider, and I can turn invisible and sneak up on people. Anyways, there are two teams, and I seem to be the only one on my team, while there are several people on the other one. I leave my makeshift base and prowl around. I manage to sneak up on someone and kill her, some magician I think. I spot some people, but they are sticking together and there's 3-4 of them, so I can't take them alone.

I follow them closely, however, trying to find an opportunity to kill a straggler. One arises, and I attack. However, the others realize too quickly, and all I can do is entangle the person I'm attacking in a web, and make a run for it. I end up being pursued by someone, and at this point I'm in human form and actually sprinting. It all feels very realistic, although the two of us are running at an extreme speed. I try to get back to my base, seeing that even more people are headed towards me. I manage to get there, and I think an arrow shot from the lone defensive tower kills one of the guys. However, the person who's been pursuing me this whole time runs up to me, and gets a strangehold on me.

The tower is firing at him, but it doesn't take him down, and I think he ended up killing me and dying from an arrow at the same time...

----------


## Wildman

Not much recall from last night, I just remember a weird kind of half-LD. I was with a friend, and we both accepted that it was a dream, but I saw him as an equal and fellow LDer, not a character in my own dream. Anyways, I remember flying up into the air, and looking around at the vast landscape. After that, I ended up in some sort of gymnasium where I saw some people I knew, but the dream faded before I could really do much.

----------


## Wildman

Many fragments, no full dreams.

I vaguely recall having a semi-LD, where I was at school and tried to have some sex.

Another dream, I was on some sort of crusade with a bunch of people. We were attacking this small castle, and trying to retrieve an artifact. I don't really recall many people having weapons though, I certainly didn't. Once we battered the gates down with a ram, everyone ran in, and I ran up some stairs, avoiding the fighting and going to the room with the artifact in it. Apparently it was called the "Dice of thought", and I think also named "Dice of evil". I don't remember exactly, but I think it enabled the bearer to read minds. Someone else walked in, and I pretended I had no idea what I was doing, hiding the dice somewhere on me. The other guy didn't realize I had taken them, and continued looking for them. Some other guy also came into the room.

Still another dream, I was at my school and there had just been a hockey game or something. After that, there was a kind of ice skating demonstration where an opera singer sang while doing ice skating moves. However, because of the hockey game, the ice had been damaged and was breaking, eventually turning into a large pool of water. I was wondering and worried about what would happen to the opera singer, but people didn't seem concerned. She ended up just jumping in the water sometimes, then resurfacing to sing. I kept wondering how she could be totally fine falling into that freezing water.

Eventually, I walked off into another room, which was actually a section of a grocery store. I remember walking by a bunch of froot loops boxes and instantly taking them without even reaching for them, video game style. I eventually dropped them, because I had originally thought there was a contest with a reward for most froot loops boxes opened, or something, but I realized there wasn't.

----------


## Wildman

#731:
*Date: February 21st, 2008
Length: 4 minutes

*I start out at what is supposed to be (but looks nothing like) my school, and there's some weird performance going on. There's a lot of little kids in this big open area, and they're playing some musical thing. There's one at the center who's the leader, and he has this weird sort of instrument that's like Rafiki's staff in the Lion King, and he bangs those two sort of coconut things or whatever they are together to make a steady beat. After a while, the kids start doing acrobatics and stuff.

Somehow, I end up being in the performance, and completely clueless. I have the same instrument as I talked about earlier, so I try to make some sort of beat with it. I remember jumping over one of the kids to try to look like I was doing something in the performance. Anyways, after that there was this whole argument that I vaguely remember with a teenage girl who wanted to stay with her friends but had to go and started crying about it. I told her bluntly that it's not like she was missing something extremely important, and that she would be seeing her friends again soon anyways so she didn't really have reason to complain. Some people didn't like it, but I told them it was the truth.

Anyways, the show ended and people starting clearing out. It was night time now, but I ended up with a couple people I know and a teacher and we decided to play soccer on a basketball court, even though it was getting so dark we could barely see anything. The teacher told us we would be using two soccer balls, because it created more action in the game. However, before we could actually start playing, the whole scene kinda morphed into a cafeteria, and I got in line to get some food. It all looked really nasty however, so I ended up turning down almost everything offered to me. I clearly remember seeing the face of the guy who was serving us food, and wondering if he was Asian or Hispanic. I wanted to ask him, but for some reason was really scared of doing so, and ended up not. I also saw someone I knew but didn't talk to her.

The last thing I recall is sitting down to eat with some of my friends.

----------


## Wildman

#732:
*Date: February 22nd, 2008
Length: 4 minutes

*I start out in a car with a couple of friends, in what seems like a mix of a jungle and a residential neighborhood. We're trying to get to someone's party, but no one really knows where the house is. After turning in circles for a while, I think I tell everyone that we're wasting our time and should call someone for directions.

I end up back at my house for some reason, and realize that the party is actually happening in my driveway, with a ton of people I don't know and kind of a mess going on. Pissed off, I go out and ask why they decided they could move the party here. No one really seems to care much, and I go back inside. I talked to my mom for a while, then went back out. At some point, everyone just vanished.


		 		#733:
*Date: February 22nd, 2008
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm in this kind of canyon, climbing on the side of a cliff with several soldiers. Apparently I'm Cortez or something. We end up looting the corpse of an indian woman, I don't know if we killed her or not. She somehow is "carrying" several boars and stuff, that we take with us. There's this kind of voiceover that says something like: "First it began with stealing animals, but soon enough people started being kidnapped and it eventually escalated to war between the Spanish and Indians..."

Anyways, I think we loot another corpse as we progress down the narrow path. At some point, we basically have to make a leap of faith over nothing and land on a small path, and I do so successfully. We ended up looting a ton of animals and carts, thinking that we'd start a caravan with it. We never actually see the animals or any of the other stuff though. (Boring video game note: I saw my "max encumbrance" going up every time I picked up an animal/cart")

At the end of the dream, we ended up on solid ground, and realized we had to climb back up on another cliff to get out of the ravine we were in.

----------


## Wildman

#734:
*Date: February 24th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm at this weird kind of place that's kind of a hybrid between a summer camp and a school, with some of my friends and other people I know. For some reason, everyone starts crowding around this sort of lake (I think it was green...) and fishing. A friend of mine who was supposed to give me a ride home seems particularly keen on staying there and catching fish, although I don't think anyone ever did. Anyways, at first I sort of want to try, but after what seems like an hour or so I just want to leave.

I ask my friend to hurry up, but every time he just kinda brushes me off and returns to his fishing. It's getting late at night / early in the morning, and he's still not finished, so I decide to screw it and find some place to sleep. I vaguely remember heading toward the restrooms. The next thing I recall, I apparently woke up and headed to school. When I got there, that same friend of mine was there, but looking completely confused and exhausted. Apparently, he spent the entire night fishing...

----------


## Wildman

#735:
*Date: February 26th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*
This is a weird kind of nightmare. Essentially, I start out in this kind of dark room, in this kind of apartment. It has four rooms, and I have to stay there for four days, apparently. The first night comes, but I can't sleep or something. I end up going towards a mirror in the dark, and as I look in it, I suddenly see a corpselike female face behind me. I turn around quickly, but nothing is there. Soon enough though, there starts being a whole lot of crazy stuff going on, although I don't recall exactly what. It's evident that the place is haunted by spirits or something though.

However, for some reason I decide that, terrifying as it is, I must stay for the full four days. I think that it's partially because I realize the spirits aren't there to hurt me, but just want help, although they are lashing out violently. If I can last the four days, the curse will be removed or something. I end up outside of the apartment for a while, and have fears and doubts about going back. I think I talk to some people about it, but they don't believe the whole haunting story.

I do finish back inside the apartment though, but suddenly just as things start getting chaotic and I feel like I'm not going to make it through, one of the guys I talked to earlier shows up. It's the basketball player Monta Ellis, and apparently I know him. He sees the weird stuff going on, and realizes that I was telling the truth. I don't remember much after that, but the general feeling was that his arrival kept me from completely losing it.


I wrote something down in my notes about a dream where my dad woke up at 5 AM for some reason, and something about basketball and music. I don't really recall though.

----------


## Wildman

#736:
*Date: February 28th, 2008
Length: 6 minutes

*Weird (enjoyable) dream, kind of a half LD as in I was somewhat conscious that it wasn't reality and that there were no consequences, but not completely in control either. It sort of felt like lucidity was ebbing and flowing. 

The first thing I recall, although I'm not even sure if it's part of this dream, is being in this kind of attic/room with a little girl. Apparently, she just came out of a coma, and I have to watch over her for a while. She seems very intelligent, and she's thinking about something intensely. In the end, she angrily says something about religion, and declares that God has a plan in mind for everyone.

The next thing I recall is being at this sort of enclosed encampment place, with some interconnected small houses, that are lifted above the ground. It's night time. I think the first thing I do is go into this small cabin where an old man lives, but I think he's sleeping, or isn't there at all. I leave, and go into another of the houses. I end up in a small room with basically nothing in it. A woman comes up to me, and basically asks if I want to have sex with her. I answer yes, and we quickly get to it. Some of my friends are nearby, and comment on it. I decide to find a more private place, but for some reason I realize that I have to leave the encampment for a while, and then come back later.

Around this point I start getting the first bits of lucidity, but mostly control and not so much knowing what I'm doing. I teleport myself to the outside of the camp's gate, into the street. I walk down, and it's raining. Eventually, I decide to turn around and go back, thinking to myself that I've waited long enough and that it's safe to go back in. However, at this point the dream starts fading out, and I realize this. I try to focus, but my vision turns to black, and it essentially feels like I'm going blind. However, I can still feel and hear the rain falling on me, and I still know that I'm walking in the street, although I can't see it.

I decide to just focus on those other senses, and eventually my vision starts returning, and then goes back to being fully normal, and the dream stabilizes. I end up back inside, and have sex with the same woman. It was probably the most vivid experience ive had of (semi-lucid) dream sex. I think the woman kind of disappears before we got through with it, though, so I end up going outside near a pool. It's day time now, and for a brief moment I fly around. 

I see another gorgeous looking woman, and we're about to get it on, but suddenly when I look away for a moment and then back, it's a guy, much to my dismay. At this point I've lost what little lucidity I had in the dream, and I decide to go back to the old guy's cabin from earlier. When I get there, it turns out the guy died. I look around, and realize he was a kind of scientist, experimenting with a lot of stuff. I find this strange kind of dinosaur egg, and it comes with instructions about feeding and taming the dinosaur or something like that. I don't remember exactly what, but I found a whole bunch of interesting gadgets. My last memory is being in a kind of video-game thing where I was collecting these sort of colored coins that were apparently food for the dinosaur.

----------


## Wildman

#737:
*Date: March 1st, 2008
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm in this kind of strange, gigantic dungeon place. I'm looking for something, but I'm not sure what. Anyways, I choose to go down a certain path, out of three different ones I think. I end up in this weird kind of Tron-like world, and after a long while finally make my way out of it. I start hearing the sounds of someone or something coming, and realize that there are two sort of creatures after me (a skeleton and a gryphon, who are working together). I walk carefully into a room.

At the last moment, I realize that the gryphon is somehow fixed to the wall, slightly above me. He attacks me with his beak, essentially stabbing me. I try to move back, but his quick hits prevent me from doing so. I end up dying.

I come back to life somehow, and am in my room. However, I know that the skeleton is nearby. Walking around in the room, I realize someone left a note for me, telling me that if I just take a plane to somewhere, they won't know where I went and I'll be safe. It seems to me like a good idea. At first, I think to myself that I have to buy the tickets, but I find them under the note. There was also a revolver, and just as I'm about to take it, I realize it disappeared. I think to myself that the skeleton must have taken it. 

 However, at this point, I start getting somewhat lucid. In a rush of adrenaline, I decide to just beat down the skeleton with my bare hands. I run towards where I think he is, and it turns out a woman is there instead. You can imagine what ensues... 


		 		#738:
*Date: March 1st, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*
The first thing I recall is being in a room in my house, and having this kind of kit on front of me. It contains this kind of thing I can inject into my body, however I'm hesitating to do it. I'm speaking with someone somehow, even though the person isn't actually there. Apparently, the instructions say that if I inject the thing, it'll do something that will help me lucid dream: I think the explanation was that it would make me a lighter sleeper and have less REM time (ironically...). 

I'm very suspicious, however, and sense that something is wrong. The first person I ask insists that there's no danger. I ask several others, but they don't have anything bad to say about it. However, I decide to postpone the injection. The next thing I know, I'm on a bike, going along some sort of path in a relatively rural area. I see a woman with a baby, and almost hit her. After that, I bike downhill to this kind of church/inn in the middle of a green, wide open plain. I go inside, and a catholic monk greets me. 

I recall eating breakfast there or something, and afterwards I think I go for a bike ride again and came back. This time, I go into the kitchen and find the monk and someone else there. They say something about people in the other room needing help. I go there, and see that it's a room with basically nothing in it. However, one of the walls has completely disappeared, and instead there is a wide open blue sky. Various creatures are trying to fly in, and several mages are trying to stop them.

I somehow start shooting green bolts of energy to help out, and eventually the assault stops. Going out into the entrance hallway, I am greeted as a hero. As a celebration, I shoot out energy bolts at a few people without harming them. However, there's a rumble like an earthquake or something, and I go back into the sky-room. There are two gigantic gods there, standing up so that I only see their heads and upper body from the room. The one on the left is female, and her name is Iris. She tells me she will now destroy me, and attempts to control me or something, but realizes angrily that I did not take the injection from earlier in the dream. Apparently, it was supposed to make me vulnerable to her magic or whatever. Because of this, she gets really, really pissed off.

The last thing I recall is accidentally "loading" to an earlier part of the dream, and being a bit frustrated. 



Lastly, I also had one of those half "real" half video game dreams, where I was Indiana Jones or something, exploring a weird world. I ended up dying, and I have a third person view of my corpse as it fell through thin air for a long time, and ended up in a river in this beautiful looking sort of swamp. Everything was shiny and golden, and there were giant insects which, though somewhat scary, still looked amazing.

----------


## Wildman

#739:
* Date: March 7th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*

 I'm in this weird kind of place that's sort of like a gigantic cave (but really disproportionate, like the "ceiling" is several thousand feet high), and instantly lucid. I look around, and think of doing the basic task. I notice there's a kind of contest going on, conveniently enough, where some guys are trying to climb a sort of skyscraper. I decide I'll take a leap off that, and try to fly up to it. However, I float up into the air a bit, and then just fall back down.

After a bunch of tries, I still don't manage to do it, and decide to try something else. Taking a kind of running start, I try to walk forwards and upwards on thin air. Surprisingly enough, it works out perfectly. I airwalk to the top of the building, and I think some announcer through a megaphone mentions it. There's a kind of cushion on the ground that I use as a target (although I guess it was kinda stupid if I'm trying to prove I'm indestructible). I jump off, and try to position myself so that I'll hit neck/head first. I land without pain, and do several more jumps before stopping, to the applause of the audience each time. 

I now decide to try the advanced lucid task. Looking around for stuff to animate, I decide on this weird kind of golden belt thing. It's kinda hard to describe, and my recall is a bit fuzzy. Anyways, I put my hand on it and will it to become alive. However, even with several tries, I think there's some mild motion from the belt, but it just ends up being inanimate.

The last thing I recall is going towards a mirror, seeing a corridor in the reflection (although I wasn't in one), and thinking to myself that I should try to go inside the mirror. I did so, and I don't remember anything after.


#740:
* Date: March 8th, 2008
Length: 3 minutes
*


I'm at a school, although it doesn't look like mine. I start out in a long corridor, with a bunch of people around. Suddenly, there are screams and panic, and people start running. I realize there are a large number of zombies attacking people, and the fast type. Running towards the nearest exit, I see people around me getting picked off. Quickly thinking to myself that I have no chance if I just go outside of outrunning the zombies, I get into a classroom. There are already several people there, one of which is a friend of mine.

Using shelves and other stuff, we barricade the door. Looking outside a window, I see my philosophy teacher climbing up a ladder with difficulty, trying to get up to the roof. I think to myself that that's not a bad idea. Talking to my friend, who reads a lot of zombie books, we try to figure out what to do. I tell him that it's a good thing that we're in a school, because I've read that it's one of the better places to survive a zombie attack. 

We decide to do the only thing we can: wait. Apparently several days pass, and we realize we have no food/water in the room. We end up having to exit the room, unsure of what awaits us. We open the door and walk out. There's nothing there, even after we look around. The corridor has turned into more of a shopping mall type place, and none of the corpses from before are around. I think there was something of a fountain to our left upon exiting the room. Anyways, everyone kinda scatters, and then I vaguely remember the dream kinda changing to another "topic" rather than zombies. I recall two suspicious guys talking with each other, discussing some evil plan, and playing a weird video game.

#741:
* Date: March 8th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
*

This dream is just... What the F...? You have been warned.

The first thing I recall is being in a corridor similar to the one in the last dream, but it's night time. I'm female at this point in the dream, and on the run from something. I turn a corner to a sort of dead end, and "it" catches up with me. It's some sort of weird blend of a machine and a monster, and honestly I don't remember quite what it looked like. Anyways, it essentially tries (successfully) to rape me. I get to the point of climax, so although I'm sort of enjoying it I'm also afraid because this is all apparently part of an evil plan.

The machine disappears, and I realize I have to warn someone of what has happened. Back to being a guy now, I run down the corridor to this place where there's a table and a few people in suits sitting down. Apparently they work for the government or something, and one of them is I guess the president (it's not George though!). I excuse myself for interrupting, but tell them there's something EXTREMELY important I have to tell them about, and that the fate of the world might depend on it. At first they're reluctant to listen, but I think one of them says that I look like I truly have something important to say.

Grateful, I tell them that Hillary Clinton has hatched some evil plan to clone herself, and that the job of the machine was to ensure that happened. They take me seriously and look worried, but I don't really recall what happens after that.

----------


## Wildman

#742:
* Date: March 10th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm leaving school and taking the bus, but I realize it left without me or something like that. Coming back towards the school, I start realizing that I'm dreaming. However, I didn't get much done before waking up except feeling up a girl :/

#743:
* Date: March 11th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I start out at this sort of Vietnamese restaurant with my family or at least some people I know. We're a bit suspicious of the food, because we're under the impression it's rotten or something. We order some stuff anyways, and decide to start out with three sort of yellow crêpe-type things. The waitress, who I think is the owner of the restaurant, brings us only two. There ends up being this kind of argument between us, and although it stays very calm, it's a very venomous type of conversation and you can sense that the woman deeply hates us and wouldn't mind getting rid of us.

I end up at my house, and, somehow related to the restaurant incident, there are two guys who are trying to break in. I'm not sure who's with me in the house, but at times I'm with that person, and at others I'm alone. Anyways, at some point the two guys get into the house. I manage to crotch-kick them back out, though. The next thing I recall, I'm somehow in this elevated area near the ceiling of this high room in my house, fighting one of the guys, who bears a vague resemblance to an old friend of mine.

I get knocked back, and we both end up hanging from a corniche. He tells me that he planned this exactly happening, and that I would now fall to my death. I think I end up falling, but don't die.

----------


## Wildman

#744:
* Date: March 13th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
Don't remember much from this, just the basic premise of the dream. Basically, I was in sports class, and we the teacher decided we were going to play ping pong. However, rather than playing in normal conditions, we went to this kind of lake and were given motorboats that we stood on while the tables somehow hovered over the water. I thought to myself that it was going to be really weird playing like this, and as did the other people around. However, we agreed that for some reason it would end up being better like this.

Anyways, we started playing a bit for practice, and seeing just how difficult it was to move to return balls when the slightest motion would make our rickety boats nearly tip over. After a while, we ended up going to this sort of swimming pool, only large enough to fit two boats, mine and a friend's. We were trying to practice maneuvering, but we basically kept hitting each other and not having any room to move around.

Besides that, all I recall is a dream where I was working on my basketball shooting.

----------


## Sanquis

> #744:
> * Date: March 13th, 2008
>  Length: 2 minutes
> *
> Don't remember much from this, just the basic premise of the dream. Basically, I was in sports class, and we the teacher decided we were going to play ping pong. However, rather than playing in normal conditions, we went to this kind of lake and were given motorboats that we stood on while the tables somehow hovered over the water.



Whoa. Sounds awesome. Challenge you to a game sometime. 

Oh a note about lucids. If it feels unstable I would advise not to walk through / go near any portals of any description as in my experience it will wake you up  :Sad:

----------


## Wildman

Yeah... I haven't had great experiences with portal type stuff, so I guess I should maybe avoid them. Then again, I don't want to get the fixed idea that I can't use portals in an LD either.

Anyways, lost of short-ish, weird dreams:

                      #745:
* Date: March 17th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes*

It's night time, and I'm in this kind of crowded apartment building, where I apparently live, or at least where I'm hiding out. I think I've committed a murder of some sort, and I'm trying to lay low. There's this old woman nearby, and I talk to her for a while. Eventually a cop arrives, and tells us there's been a murder in the neighborhood. Nervous, I try to come up with a story about what I've been doing. The cop sits down with me, and starts asking questions.

Looking desperate and frustrated, I tell him that I know I'm going to sound crazy and everything, but the truth is very complicated. I explain that I have 6 different family members: 2 parents, 2 brothers and 2 cousins I think I said, and that they all look exactly like me. I come up with some weird story about how some of them decided to go outside but I stayed here the whole time. Somehow, the cop believes me, and leaves.

The next thing I recall is running through a dark alley with some people, chasing a girl we know, with a video-gameish feel. Everyone thinks she's the murderer, but at this point it's more of a question of the objective of the game being to kill her rather than an actual "real" murder case, if that makes any sense. Anyways, she starts running towards a door or something, and a volley of arrows is shot at her. One hits her, and she goes down..


                 #746:
* Date: March 17th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm playing/in the game Oblivion,  and I'm in a kind of dungeon. I have this rat with me, and apparently I've tamed it. I talk to it, and explain to it that I'm going to need its help or I'm dead. I instruct to wait here, hidden in a kind of pipe, and tell it that when I come back, I'll be chased by a monster that it has to attack. 

Apparently, the creature I'm out to kill has this kind of enchanted armor that makes it that I can't hurt it in any way (and it can basically kill me in a few seconds), but if anyone else attacks it, like the rat, it instantly dies, no matter how weak the attack. I make my way through the dungeon, getting lost and backtracking once, and eventually find the room with the creature in it. It looks basically human, except maybe a bit larger and encased in silvery armor that forms a sort of samurai suit. 

I don't remember what happens, but I end up trying to take out a magical sword, and there's this weird glitch with it. I eventually get frustrated and revert to a normal sword.


                 #747:
* Date: March 17th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes*

I'm on MSN Messenger, and for some reason I'm talking to NeAvO. I don't really know him well at all, even as a DV member, and didn't read any threads where he was active recently, so it's kinda funny that I should be talking to him in this dream. Looking back on it, I realize that simply seeing the title of "The female side of NeAvO" thread in the dream gallery, without having even read it or anything, produced him in my dream.

Anyways, I end up chatting with him about lucid dreaming, and tell him that I'll have a lucid dream tonight and stuff. I don't ever realize the ironic truth though.. 
Doh!



I also have vague memories of a dream involving my brother being somehow different (evil?), a car accident, death(s), and maybe my history teacher, but I can't really piece anything together from these images.

----------


## Wildman

#748:
* Date: March 18th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
Very vague recall of this dream. Basically, I'm at my grandparents' house in France, and apparently it's my grandfather-in-law's birthday. Everyone's brought him these huge wrapped gifts. Meanwhile, I have this small box, but it contains this sort of necklace and a ton of rare, extremely expensive diamonds/jewels. I think to myself that it's probably worth more than all those big presents, and consider saying something like: "Sometimes the most unimpressive-looking gifts are the most precious" for poetic effect or whatever. I don't remember actually giving him the box though, just standing in the corridor thinking and looking and the other people around.

----------


## Wildman

#749:
* Date: March 19th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*School's out, and I think I'm late to get on the bus. I arrive just in time, however. The bus looks a lot different, almost like it's divided into train wagons or something, and the seats are sort of stools fixed to the ground. I decide to stay in the first cart, where no one else is, and chat with the driver. I go to the back of it and face away from him, for some reason, although we do have a long talk.

As he drives, we go through this street, and we see this Egyptian kid, maybe 10-11 years old, with a knife, walking towards this large house. Apparently we know he's there to assassinate someone, and we comment how it's a pity that the world has come to a point where kids are having to do this. I think we consider calling the police or something, but don't.

The next thing I recall, I'm walking in a kind of large, enclosed park with someone, going up a hill. I'm not sure exactly who's with me, if it's a he or a she, and I think it changes throughout the dream. Anyways, we're walking up this hill, and I think we're looking for something, although I don't quite recall what, maybe the kid from earlier. There's this whole sort of storyline in the dream about an evil force trying to take over and us trying to stop it, but I don't recall it very well.

We come upon 3 guys who are there to kill us or stop us from finding whatever we're looking for. One of them has a weapon, and I tell my companion to take him, since he/she also has one. Meanwhile, this big black guy wearing protective stuff like elbowpads and kneepads comes up to me and we start fighting hand-to-hand. He's stronger and his "armor" makes punching him rather difficult/painful, so I'm having trouble taking him down. I think I manage to stagger him for a while though, and then suddenly the other guy who had just been standing there comes towards me with an axe. I step backwards as he starts swinging it, and he accidentally drops it. I scramble to grab it, and succeed. Pushing the guy to the ground, there's this really weird sequence where I'm hitting something, I don't know exactly what, I think a sword, and it's shattering into four pieces. Somehow, this is supposed to kill the guy. The axe sort of morphs, and I end up with a sword of my own. It has a distinctly powerful/magic look to it. 

Just as it looks like we're winning the fight, some cloaked guy comes out of a portal. He says something like: "You die now... No one who has ever crossed my path has lived." Something really strange happens though, and through the power of some protective spirit or whatever he gets temporarily locked in a wardrobe while we finish the fight. I don't recall much after.


I also had a quick dream where I was having surgery. They injected me with an anesthetic and gave me the mask, and I felt like I was falling asleep, but pretty soon I realized the operation had begun and although I didn't feel that much, my eyes were open and I could see everything. It was rather unnerving.

----------


## Wildman

#750:
* Date: March 22nd, 2008
 Length: 5 minutes

*I don't recall why, but I'm walking outside in a larger version of my backyard, at night. I'm just trying to relax and think, when suddenly I hear screams from the neighbor's house. In the dream, our houses are separated by a small river which leads to a larger body of water, so that each house is on its separate little island. Anyways, I look towards my neighbor's house and see him (although it's a completely different person than in real life, with this kind of russian accent), with two daughters that look like they're 6-8 years old (that don't actually exist, either). Almost crying, he tells them to quickly swim to the other side.

I gather that someone is breaking into the neighbor's house, and apparently there to kill everyone. It seems my neighbor is going to sacrifice himself to distract the killer while his daughters escape. I run back into my own house, and explain what's going on to my brother. We start thinking that someone is trying to get into the house. I vaguely recall us both setting an ambush for whoever is coming in, but no one shows up. I end up back outside, and realize I'm dreaming. I'm not sure why exactly, but I think it's partially because of the unrealistic setting and the neighbor being completely different.

 I fly over the river to the neighbor's house, and go inside. There's no sign of the neighbor or his daughters anymore, but instead I see the criminal in there, who's trying to rape a 16-17 year old girl. I grab him, go outside, and toss him far off into the big lake I mentioned earlier. Going back inside, I see the girl topless, and feel aroused needless to say. However, I focus and think to myself that I can do this later and don't wanna waste the LD on sex or anything just yet. The girl covers up and ends up following me wherever I go, somehow. 

I go back outside, and fly for a while. I don't really recall how, but I end up in a kind of building, with some guy just standing there and the girl still with me. I feel sort of tired and restless, and try to keep the dream stable. I start remembering to do the tasks for nothin7's  experiment . I think I was initially a bit confused, and thought one of the tasks was simply to say something out loud, so I do. I then decide to do the reading one. I find a magazine on a table, and flip through. Nothing seems really unstable or hard to read. I then decide to try the task of looking at and understanding a painting. I will that there be a picture of a painting in the magazine somewhere, and go to the index page. Looking through, I see something like "Page 1: 'encadr&#233;' ". This doesn't really mean painting in French, but I decide to find page 1 anyways, hoping simple intention will work.

However, the magazine has this really weird page numbering system, where each page has two page numbers, one right side up and the other upside down. I decide to just look through the different pages. I see some abstract-looking advertisements, but deem that they aren't "painting-like" enough. I move on to the next task I think of: speaking a sentence I've never heard. I turned out being: "My dirty fish's face is full of peanuts after a transiectomy." That last word doesn't even exist, as a sidenote.

I then decide to hum a tune I've never heard. It sounds kinda weird, and near the end starts sounding a bit too close to the American national anthem. After those, I start getting a bit distracted by the girl and all, and sort of dismiss the tasks as being all done. I start considering having sex, and also diving through a window for the hell of it, but before I can make up my mind, the LD ends.

I had this weird false awakening, where I had this third person view of a room where there was this lucid dreaming contest going on. There were a bunch of kids/teenagers on the ground, all awake except one, who was sleeping and who looked like Emma Watson. After a few seconds, she wakes up and says she just had a lucid dream, I guess symbolizing the one I just had.




#751:
* Date: March 22nd, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes
*
I'm in the car, and my mom is driving. She's with one of her friends, and I'm not really sure what we're doing. We stop somewhere, and my mom vanishes. Her friend goes into the bathroom, and I look around. We're in this kind of tourist site. The building we're in is made of stone, and apparently it's one of the remaining rooms from some old medieval castle. There is one lone window, that gives a view on a nice looking garden. There's a sort of open area in a wall near the window, and a stone tomb is inside. I think a knight's corpse is suddenly brought in by some people, and placed on the tomb. 

I hear talk among the people who brought in the corpse that thieves have been attempting to steal the dead knight's possessions, like his golden sword, but that they cannot wield it or something like that. For some reason, I'm suddenly dead, and in a ghost form with apparently some influence on the living world. I decide to try to take the sword, and the guys see me, and I have to return the sword.

After that, there ends up being no one in the room for a while. I somehow get this kind of dragonling as a pet. Someone else comes in, riding a larger one, and he becomes my mentor, and starts teaching me stuff. Suddenly, a huge burst of fire arrives at us from the window. We don't get hurt, but realize there are two guys outside (those who had stolen the sword in the past, I think), with large, black mutated-looking dragons. We go outside, but they are gone.

----------


## Wildman

#752:
* Date: March 26th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*I don't recall the beginning of the dream very well, but it comes up later on. Basically, I think I'm in a park, and end up murdering someone. I don't know why, I think it may have been self defense. Anyways, the first thing I remember clearly is driving a car around. My dad's in the other front seat, and even though I'm completely lost and barely able to drive, he absolutely can't take the wheel for some reason.

Anyways, I end up swerving the car into this spot where traffic can pass by me but there's basically no way out without risking an accident. Eventually, I manage to get out, and as night starts to fall I end up going into the park from the beginning of the dream. The park is very gloomy, polluted, and there are hobos and suspicious looking people around. For some reason, I have to step out of the car, and I see that some cops are around a corpse (the one from the person I killed earlier). I think I quickly try to remove some evidence while no one's looking. The cops disappear, and these two witch-like women approach me. 

They grab me and try to mug me or something, but I break free and head towards the car. At this point, there seems to be like a whole mob chasing me. Getting into the driver's seat, I accelerate only to realize my path is barred by this weird gate. There's this small sort of trap door that a man could crawl through, openable by pulling a string. I don't know why, but for some reason I figure that if I can get the trap door open, the car will be able to pass through the gate. I get out of the car and pull the string.

I don't know how, but I end up escaping from the park. I end up in some sort of small city in the hills. There's a sort of ravine near us, and at the bottom some basketball courts where some people are playing. My dad gets out of the car, and my mom appears at some point. My dad slips down the ravine, but manages to get back up unhurt. We eventually manage to get into this kind of hotel thing, where we ask where the heck we are and how we can get home from here.

We're about to leave to find our way home, when my dad decides to go take a leak. In the meantime, some guy had walked up to the reception and asked a question, then sat down on a couch. For some reason, I had an extremely ominous feeling about him, like he was about to pull out a gun and shoot everyone or something. I quickly step out of the building, and angrily think to myself that my dad picked a hell of a moment to take a piss. My mom seems worried as well, and I glance at her from outside (she's still inside the hotel). I don't really remember what happens after, though.

----------


## Wildman

Been lazy with my DJ and some of the dreams I've had I'd rather not share, but here's some stuff:

		 		#752:
* Date: March 29th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm browsing the dreamviews forums, and come upon a controversial thread. I disagree with a couple people, and type up a reply that's a bit aggressive. I then realize that I have been banned for this. One of the DGs (started with an M but I'm not sure it was an actual real DG's name) somehow gives me this small file about why I was banned. There are a couple papers explaining that I had been insolent and what not, and I feel really bummed out, especially because I didn't feel I had done much. However, near the end of the dream I was relieved because I realized I was dreaming and none of this was real. I didn't have any time to exercise any control over the dream though, as it faded out.


		 		#753:
* Date: March 27th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm at some sort of party with friends and people from my class. We eat and hang around for a while, then for some reason people start deciding to get naked. I sort of wonder what the hell's going on, and eventually almost everyone is doing it. I get pissed off, and make this sort of tirade. I tell them that there's nothing fundamentally wrong with just getting naked, but that right now they're doing it out of conformity and trying to be cool, not because they actually believe in any principle behind it, which I explain is completely stupid. My old French teacher is nearby, and approves of my speech.



Fragments:
- Some dream where I was visiting a university campus
- A dream where I was at my school, became semi-LD and basketball player Chris Paul appeared. For some reason though, everyone in the school started attacking me, then things turned really weird...
- A dream where this fat guy, I think he was Mexican, broke into my house. He was like an expert thief, and extremely quick. Even though we had spotted him and everything, he just went through the rooms, grabbing stuff before we could notice. We finally caught him. After that, I remember being in a bathroom, looking in a mirror to notice I suddenly had a haircut. A friend explained that he made me get one, or something like that.
- A weird dream where I was at this kind of museum where they burned the Declaration of Independence before my eyes, while I tried to push a car up a wooden ramp.

----------


## Wildman

Had a sort of LD last night, although most of the consciousness faded over time and my recall is a bit fuzzy. Only the beginning felt completely realistic.

#754:
* Date: March 30th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
Technique used: None/DILD. I guess you can consider it a WBTB, I woke up at around 3:50 and then went back to sleep.

*I start out in my backyard, and I'm basically immediately lucid. I look at my hands, and really notice all the details, down to the fingernails. I remember my pinky not looking exactly like it does in real life. Anyways, I end up summoning a girl, and enjoying myself for a while. Afterwards, the dream gets pretty unclear.

There's this thing with me having accidentally created an entire tribe of midget natives with spears who have built this kind of hut. I end up "erasing" them out of reality by just willing it and putting my hand forward. It works, but it was kind of weird. After that, I fly off over my house, and will there to be an intense skateboarding course behind it. As I hover above, I see it forming. There are clearly separated areas, and obstacles like cars and stuff. Remembering gets difficult here: there was this whole problem where I somehow went through the ground partially while landing and couldn't get back out. I eventually got to where the skateboard was, but didn't really get to do much before the dream ended.

#755:
* Date: March 30th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm at a basketball game, and I'm trying to find my seat with my brother. I think we had already sat down before, but had gotten up and left the arena for a moment. Anyways, my brother is behind me, and for some reason I start thinking that the only way to get to my seat is by walking on the actual basketball court. Without really thinking about it, I just walk onto the court while someone is shooting a freethrow. My brother yells back at me, and I just walk past the players who are kinda pissed off. 

I hear an announcer on the loud speaker commenting on what I just did, and basically the entire audience laughing. I almost get kicked out by security. Sort of ashamed, I just walk to my seat, ignoring everyone. For some reason, I'm sitting in this kind of area with a glass window, really far away from the actual court. I can barely see anything. I'm also seated really uncomfortably, and for some reason I keep slipping and almost falling out of the chair. I don't recall much after that.

----------


## Wildman

Very short LD.

#756:
* Date: March 31st, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
Technique used: None/DILD

*I'm in my room, and I'm not sure if this is a continuation of the dream I'm going to mention after, but I quickly realize something isn't quite right, and become lucid.  I go downstairs and outside. However, rather than my usual neighborhood, I'm in this kind of narrow alley surrounded by almost identical houses. It almost feels like I'm in a giant building rather than actually outside. Anyways, I try to focus on doing some tasks I had in mind, but I realize that as I walk down the street everything is getting dark, and fast, and the dream is fading out. I go back towards my house and try to concentrate, but can't keep the dream stable for more than a moment. 


I had this other (or was it what happened before this one) dream where I was at a place similar to my house. I was apparently the bodyguard of this sort of king, and he was having a diplomatic meeting. It all had this very surrealistic feeling to it, with different imaginary creatures around. At some point, I suspected a plot to kill the king. Soon after, he vanished, and I feared for the worst. There was this weird kind of portable buzzer thing that I took out bit down on. It turned red, and apparently was supposed to summon some help to arrive. I don't recall what happened, but I don't think actually came to help.

----------


## Wildman

#757:
* Date: April 2nd, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*Some stuff happened before this, but I don't recall what. Anyways, I'm with a friend, and we're in this surreal kind of world. At first, it looks like a kind of jungle. Apparently we're here to take a special math exam. Our math teacher is with us, and follows us for a while. We reach a point where he can't follow. He wishes us the best of luck, and, as a token of good luck, he gives us this kind of folder with a ton of old video game discs inside. He tells us that he used to play these when he was younger, and that they all contained things that were interesting from a mathematical point of view. I remember seeing a World of Warcraft CD.

Anyways, we're at the edge of some sort of waterfall, and we basically jump off. The next thing I remember, we're at some sort of beach, and the sun is setting. Everything has this surrealistic feel to it. The chronology of events is difficult to follow here: I vaguely recall exploring this kind of small temple/shrine nearby. I find something that made a bunch of "powerups" appear, that apparently gives us extended time for the test. After that, I come back to the beach where my friend is, and he tells me that we should head out when we're ready.

The first part of the "math test" is swimming a long distance. I tell him this isn't gonna be fun, and we go into the ocean. I don't recall the swim very well, but eventually we reach dry land. We end up at a kind of old Mayan temple in the jungle, and it has many traps and stuff. I think I wrote something about ghosts, but I at least remember there being several other people around besides me and my friend, ghost or not. The last thing I recall is us having to go through this spiked wall that smashed against another wall every few seconds. I also remember mentioning that there were many secret passages and areas to be found in the temple.


#758:
* Date: April 5th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes*
*Technique used: DILD/~WBTB (it was morning, and I kept waking up / falling asleep every 10 minutes)*

I'm in/playing this kind of crazy video game, where I'm in a city and basically have a short time to get as high a score as possible by doing completely random things. I run around really quickly, break stuff, somehow slide on newstands and stuff, and do outrageously high jumps. I think to myself that this is one of the most awesome and original games I have ever played. I end up in a kind of fancy restaurant, and become lucid.  After making out with a particularly nice-looking woman nearby, I walk around the restaurant. I see a friend of mine, and decide to work on some tasks from nothin7's experiment. Trying to find a pencil, I ask my friend if he has one. I figure I'll use napkins as paper. My friend says he only has a pen, and instead I grab a tiny pencil that just appeared out of nowhere. 

I barely start writing a sentence, "My name is Axel," that my friend comments on how generic and boring it is. I change sentences, to "This food is good and spicy" or something close to that. The problem is, the words disappeared a few seconds after I had finished writing them. I then try to draw a cube, but I have more trouble with the lines disappearing, although in the end I get a full one. Shortly after, the dream fades out. I vaguely remember having some weird thoughts at one point, believing that I had discovered a way to always become lucid in my dreams.

----------


## Wildman

#759:
* Date: April 6th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*I'm at a Warriors basketball game, and somehow sort of possess the player Baron Davis so that I get to be him for a while, although knowing that I'll give him back control when I'm done. Anyways, the game starts, and I end up on offense. I'm really hyper and excited, and I end up shooting the ball. I'm close to the basket, but miss. I jump unrealistically high into the air, and get a rebound. I shoot again, and miss. I rebound again, etc...... 18 times (a statistic showed that I had 18 rebounds).

Eventually, I decide that I'm not good enough to be playing at this level, and walk off, high five the coach, and sit down. 


I had this other dream that I remember was pretty awesome, but unfortunately, even though I wrote down some notes, I don't really recall anything from it anymore. Something about being in space, fighting off aliens, and finding this sort of colony.

----------


## Wildman

#760:
* Date: April 11th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes
*
I start out in a sort of computer lab with three people I know. We're working on some kind of project, but for some reason our group splits up. One guy and his girlfriend decide to leave the room, so I'm just left with this other girl I know. I walk out, into a corridor, and into another computer lab, to find out why the two others left. I see them working on a new project, and they've apparently decided to form their own separate group. I'm pretty pissed off, and walk away. 

Back in the corridor, I see the other girl, and explain to her what happened. She walks into a bathroom. After that, my recall is very, very fuzzy for a while. I end up with this weird looking woman with thick black hair and black clothes, who keeps talking about different things. I remember crossing this sort of bridge with her and a few other people, somewhere in underground catacombs, looking for I don't know what.

We end up outside, sitting at a table. I start realizing that I'm dreaming, and concentrate on my hands / spinning for a while.  Walking off and looking around, I see that the ocean is not far. I'm on a kind of dirt path, in a medium-sized (French, I think) village. Remembering the tasks of the month, I decide to head towards the water. To get there faster, I summon a skateboard to appear behind me. It does, but it's in pretty bad shape. I think someone takes it before I can get on, too, so I have to use another one.  Shortly after, I have a false awakening*.* My biology teacher is there, and I think he's studying dreams or something.


Also had a dream the other day where I was in my bed listening to some weird lucid inducing tapes on my alarm clock, but I didn't realize I actually already was dreaming!

----------


## Wildman

Bleh. Lot of stuff going on lately and have had both little recall and time to journal my dreams. Here's to getting back on track though.

		 		#761:
* Date: April 17th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*This dream is kinda confusing because there's a couple things going on, but I'll try to make as much sense of it as possible. The first thing I recall is being in a school bus, with a bunch of people, one of which is an old friend. I take the seat next to the emergency exit, with a vague memory of it being the safest seat in a crash (this is actually based on an article about plane crashes, that said something else and that I read at least several weeks ago). 

We (or at least I) are in a rush to get to some kind of volcano place, and the bus is on a large bridge over the ocean. The bridge is ending, and heading towards some elevated hills/mountains. I'm not sure how, but I know there's going to be some sort of large explosion/eruption, and prepare for it. Important to note is that in this dream, fear of death is irrelevant to me, because for some reason I'm conscious that even if I "die" it won't be the end. I just want to get to the volcano as fast as possible. The explosion happens, with a bright blinding flash of light, and the bus goes crashing into other cars at full speed.

There is little actual damage visible from the blast itself, but more from collisions with vehicles. The crashes are all very realistic, probably the most vivid I've ever had in a dream. Glass shatters all around, and people scream as the bus continuously hits several cars without stopping. I think to myself that this is all the better, because if we stop too early I'll have to walk that much further to the volcano. Eventually, the bus comes to a halt, and I'm not exactly sure what happens here.

I think I died in the crash, so now I'm in a sort of spirit form with a few other people, and I have to make a small journey down this winding path alongside the mountain where the bus stopped. At first, I think my dad is there with me, but my companions change over time. My whole rush to get to the volcano is over, and now I just kinda accept that I have to go through with this whole journey. At some point, I realize that I'm carrying large, bulky items, one of which I think was a cubic briefcase. I vaguely remember making my way through this small kind of shop, built into a tree or something.

Eventually, we reach this giant room filled to the brim with christmas presents. I'm with a kid who's apparently my son now, and Santa Claus actually exists. The place where we are is where everyone is getting what they asked for, and we find our presents. The kid and I find some of our stuff, but we're disappointed to see that some of it is missing, notably a mysterious next-gen console. For a long while, we wait around to see if any new presents arrive or if we missed anything. However, night falls, and the room is left empty of presents. We look around, and see, on display, a bunch of the consoles with an advertisement for the new hit game for them, Superman 3. I just remember that all the drawings on the packages were very red.

My son, frustrated, starts smashing up these glass shelves that used to have presents in them. I calm him down, and tell him he's being stupid. I go into these deep philosophical musings about Santa Claus, explaining that if he didn't give us everything, it must be for a reason. I ask him if it's fair for example, that some people are satisfied with just one present, while others demand several and get them, just because they asked for more. I end up walking around for a while, and quickly popping into this weird kinda club room with strobe lights and music, where alien-like creatures were sitting on couches. They were grayish-white, transparent, and had tentacles. I might've talked to them about Santa.

Anyways, I'm not sure if I talked to Santa directly or not, but he apparently sees that my kid and I understood the lesson he was trying to teach by not delivering all the presents immediately, and we end up with the console. Turns out it had really lame 8-bit graphics, and tried to imitate a "retro" style but seemed pretty boring.

----------


## Wildman

#762:
* Date: April 20th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*

Don't recall much from this one. Basically I'm in France, and on a rugby court meeting this guy:



Anyways, he turns out to be really nice, and he shows me some stuff. The only thing I recall specifically is a play he did with a practice partner, where he basically grabbed the ball, dove into the other guy and with the momentum, slid for like 30 feet into the endzone.

#763:
* Date: April 20th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm at this large high school campus, and there's a basketball game going on. My mom is there, and some girl I know and her mom, who leaves shortly after to get the car. The basketball game ends, although I don't really remember the result. It was a close game though. Anyways, we get ready to leave, and we get into this really weird situation, I think trying to get all our stuff ready. Basically, we're at this wooden table that's on a hill, and we have a ton of stuff like pens that we're trying to gather on the table. However, as soon as we put something on, it starts rolling off. Since we have like 30 items, it becomes a huge mess and I get pissed off.

#764:
* Date: April 20th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in this dark sort of small mansion, and there are a few other people around. Everything is very quiet and gloomy, and for a while I just follow the people. Apparently, this is some kind of simulation, and not actually a real mansion or anything. However, I'm still scared, and suddenly everyone is gone. There's this sort of floating candle or light, and I follow it to not be left in the dark. I end up in a room, with no lights now, and this maniac comes to murder me (but it's still a "simulation"). I end up killing him somehow, I think with a gunshot to the face. The last thing I recall is being inside this sort of pyramid with a couple explorers, searching for secret treasures or something.

----------


## Wildman

Hmm. I think I had the first lucid dream I can technically call a WILD / DEILD. Pretty cool experience!

#765:
* Date: April 22nd, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
Background info / Technique used: Woke up at maybe 10 AM or so, around 7-8 hours of sleep in me. Parents were talking downstairs, so that helped to keep me partially awake for a while. I tried to focus on re-entering the dream state, but I don't really get a lot of HI. All I have was this kind of twitching of my body I get when I wake up like this. Before I knew it, I was in the dream.


* I suddenly realize that I'm seated in a kind of diner. However, everything seems still very unstable and blurry. I almost feel like I'm in more of a daydream than a dream. I still feel a strong connection to my real body, as if any movement I make will be in real life, not in the dream. So I decide to wait, and after a while I feel more confident that I'm well anchored in the dream. I get up, and everything is stable. 

Walking outside into the street, I am soon joined by a few of my friends. I'm in a busy, unknown city, and some strange looking people pass by me. I ended up kissing a girl quickly, and then deciding on doing the advanced lucid task. Crossing the street and then taking flight, I take a look around, and try to find a body of water and sort of willing one to appear in the distance. I see the ocean far off where the city ends, and fly there. Looking around, I see everything is getting really dark and cloudy. I will for the weather to change, and soon enough the sun starts rising in the distance. Focusing, I manage to get most of the clouds to disappear.

I reach the surface of the water, however instead of immediately trying to make a tsunami, I decide to try diving in first, because I've had some weird experiences with water in my dreams. I land in the water, but the dream ends before I can really do anything.

----------


## Wildman

#766:
* Date: April 25th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*The beginning of the dream is kinda blurry, but I vaguely recall being with a friend of mine. We're imprisoned or something, although there are no actual barriers blocking us. Apparently, if we try to leave the small area we're in, we get shot or captured. I decide to try anyways. I sort of remember sneaking past guards and stuff, and I get pretty far without being seen. I reach this sort of room with a bunch of large containers in it that create corridors. I think to myself that if I can get past this place I'm almost free, but I get spotted, I think by cameras.

I'm not exactly sure what happens, but I think I have to restart from the beginning. I reach this kind of command tower built near a dam or something, and decide to go inside. I think to myself that if I can knock out the surveillance systems, I'll have an easier time escaping. Once inside, I reach the control room, where there's a whole bunch of people I know seated on two rows of computers. I take out a shotgun, and tell them to shut down the security systems.

Several of them try to toggle an alarm, but I shoot them before they can. I'm not sure I actually kill any, but I do injure them. A LOT of people end up trying suspicious stuff, so I just fire shots in their direction until they are dissuaded. I realize that the police have arrived outside the building though, and they're here to take me down. Everyone runs outside, me included as I try to blend into the crowd. One of the people who was in the control room helps me, realizing I'm not really a bad guy.

I quickly make my way towards a side exit, but I think I get spotted. I start sprinting away, and I think they're also chasing after 1-2 other people. Anyways, I end up in this old, abandoned hospital that also kinda looks like a jail. However, I don't feel safe because they may have seen me coming in, and might search the place. I keep running through the corridors, and then see someone walking through a door. I quickly hide, and move past the room she went into. I find myself in this kind of greenhouse with lots of plants growing wildly.

I see a door at the side opposite the one I came in from, and it leads to a small shop in a city. I think to myself that this is my chance to escape to where no one can find me. A sort of tramway/bus just happens to be starting in front of the store. I run up to it and bang on the windows until it stops. I sit down, relieved that no one has caught up with me. I see a friend of mine, and he tells me he's on his way to his house. He sees that I'm troubled, and I explain that I've gotten into a terrible situation, and that I can't return home. I ask him if I can stay at his house for a night, but I don't remember the answer.

I end up at this kind of church serving as a homeless shelter. Apparently it's Thanksgiving or Christmas, and I'm thankful to have some place to stay. I'm seated at the end of the table, next to a charity worker and I think with a homeless guy in front of me. There's a distinct atmosphere of warmth and happiness. The food is served, and it's this strange sort of mashed potato soup with gravy in it, but turns out to be really good. I finish my meal and feel a lot better about my situation.


Besides that, I had this quick dream the other day about looking through my dream journal and suddenly seeing a ton of strange comments. The only one I really recall specifically was from Seeker. He said that I had the dreams of a 50-year-old, and that he literally cried when reading my previous post.  ::?:

----------


## Wildman

#767:
* Date: April 30th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*So I'm with a couple people, although I'm not sure exactly who. One may have been my mom, but I think it kept changing as the dream went on. Anyways, we're inof the middle of this desertlike place where there's a large rock formation that provides some shelter. Apparently tours of Mayan ruins are starting there. I think one group leaves, and we are left with this tour guide, and it's her first day on the job.

We head down this kind of hill, and reach this kind of swamp that has a partially destroyed building on it. We all begin to swim towards it. I remember seeing several turtles in the water, and for some reason there was a gopher or something similar swimming behind me (I could feel its fur).  Anyways, I eventually get to dry land, and look inside the building. It's actually quite small, and all I remember is going into this tiny room, and seeing two plants in pots, and thinking that it wasn't particularly interesting or particularly Mayan.

After that, things get kinda confusing. It's like I'm in a "choose your own adventure" sort of thing, and I keep restarting at different areas. I remember coming out of a manhole or something, and not knowing where to go. One of the final things I recall is being at a beach, walking in the opposite direction that was indicated by a sign or something, and ending up at this kind of party.

----------


## Wildman

#768:
* Date: may 2nd, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
*
Don't remember a lot from this dream. It's kind of a pity, because I know a lot of stuff happened before what I recall. Anyways, I'm at this kind of pier at the edge of an essentially deserted city. It's basically the end of the world, although I'm not sure exactly why. I think there's some sort of undead army or something exterminating humanity. Anyways, I'm trying to get on a boat and get out of here.

I see a woman and her child, a boy maybe 8 years of age. I find myself a motorboat, and see that she seems confused. I tell her she should just take one of the many boats that are docked and escape. However, instead she seems to want to jump into the water and swim. I tell her that it's crazy, and that she'll drown if she tries to go out into the ocean like that. I approach her, and suddenly in a flash she transforms into this scary, banshee/ghost like woman. Apparently this is one of the leaders of the undead army, and I remember encountering her several times in the dream (where she had fooled me as well, by taking on a different appearance).

I run towards her, trying to save the kid, but she grabs a small knife and slits his throat before my eyes. Much to my horror, I see the blood ooze out as he dies, much like a scene from the movie Apocalypto. I don't remember what happens after, except me being extremely pissed and wanting to kill the demoness.

----------


## Wildman

#769:
* Date: May 13th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*I'm not quite myself, but more like Dante from Devil May Cry. It's night time, and I'm in some sort of city street, swarming with zombies and other creatures. Rather than fighting, I use this sort of rolling move constantly to evade them. I don't recall this very well, but I wrote something in my notes about having to solve some kind of puzzle, but I think I had trouble figuring it out. Several times, I end up back in this small building, that I exit via a ladder. I go back into the street and do more zombie avoiding each time. 

The next thing I remember is having to protect some girl. We end up in this kind of cave, still chased by zombies and stuff. After narrowly escaping, we end up in a room, and I realize I've been bitten by a zombie or something. These sort of tendrils start coming out of my hand, and I unwillingly attack the girl. For a few moments, I think she's a zombie as well. Seeing that the girl is going to die at my own hands, the dream turns video-game style I "pause" everything and "equip" her with a knife, telling her to slash me. She does so once, and apparently this is a cure for zombification. I turn back to normal, and don't recall much after that.



I also had this weird dream about my dad trying to park his car on a hill, but struggling for some reason.

----------


## Wildman

#770:
* Date: May 15th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
Recall's pretty blurred for this dream. I remember starting outside this kind of store/cafe, in the place of where my school is in real life. I look around, and see a few people seated at tables. I'm trying to find the way back to my house (or maybe it was school), but I get kinda lost in the streets. Looking around, I see two guys I know, but don't talk to them. I cross the street, see some construction workers or something, and for some reason pick up this large, bulky chair that was just lying on the sidewalk. 

I continue walking with the chair for a long time, until I reach this small path near a lake, and realize that I know where I am. I have two choices: dive into the water and swim home, or take the longer way around. For a while I just follow the path, but it ends up turning into this kind of boggy swamp, so I turn back and decide to walk back to the cafe, now confident that I can find my way. 

At some point, after having walked a few steps, I start wondering just why I'm carrying the chair, because it's heavy and useless. I drop it. After that, I'm somewhat lucid for a few moments, but the dream fades out just as I try to change the (shitty) weather.

----------


## BARASHIN

> Whoa. Sounds awesome. Challenge you to a game sometime. 
> 
> Oh a note about lucids. If it feels unstable I would advise not to walk through / go near any portals of any description as in my experience it will wake you up



I agree with this whole heartedly. Anytime I would venture off into any area that seemed unstable, I just woke up...as if my body was trying to tell me stay away!!!!

----------


## Wildman

#771:
* Date: May 21st, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*Very vague recall from this, just some fragments. The first thing I remember is being in this kind of control tower at an airport. I was vaguely lucid for a while, and I think tried some LD sex. The next thing I recall I'm no longer lucid, and looking outside a window of the tower. I see a friend of mine, wrapped in this strange kind of tubing and yellow clothing. He's running around crazily, and rolling himself down a small hill, then running back up and repeating the process. I remember talking to someone, saying he's gone completely insane.

I end up at the entrance of this sort of gigantic library (I don't precisely remember if it was a just very large normal library, or if it was scaled up to the point of a book being bigger than me). Anyways, I'm with two friends, one of which was the one acting crazy earlier. Apparently, we're travelling through time or something, to fix things that have gone wrong. We're here to kill someone, for whatever reason. Just as we're about to go into the library, some guy walks up and asks us what we're doing. We tell him to leave and that we'll explain later, and he does.

Stepping into the library, we look around and walk for a while. We reach thing rope hanging from the ceiling, and apparently once we yank on it whoever we're here to kill will appear. I don't remember much after this, just some sort of battle that we had to repeat several times.

		 		#772:
* Date: May 22nd, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm with a guy, a girl, and a kid, and there's a kind of zombie/demon/vampire apocalypse going on. We head into a house, with the creatures hot on our tails. We manage to run into a room and lock ourselves in. For a while, we wait it out. However, I think the zombies start trying to break in, or at least I begin to get worried about how we're going to escape. Looking out the window, I think to myself that we could break it, and jump off the roof to outside. However, I see more zombies in the distance, and they might have been attacking someone who was running away. 

At some point, the girl disappears. Suddenly, the zombies / vampires break into the room. Panicked, I try to fight them off. I don't recall what happens exactly here, but instead of there being vampires or zombies, there are suddenly a dozen possessed-looking skunks in the room, and on the walls. They let out a sort of cry, and start shooting out these small wooden darts. Penguins also start appearing and attacking. At this point, I don't feel as afraid, but entertained, as if I was watching this on TV. Suddenly, my vision fades to an advertisement, saying that this story will be continued in the movie "Penguins 2", and I feel ripped off.

----------


## Wildman

#773:
* Date: May 23rd, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm in this kind of castle/mansion, and I think it kind of alternates between being indoors and outdoors. At times it really feels like I'm in the mansion, at others it feels like there are just scattered rooms on the castle walls. I have only a very vague remembrance of what happens in the beginning of the dream. I remember being with several people, and confronting this woman who was actually some kind of supernatural being (vampire?). I think I might have had sex with someone.

After that, night falls, and I'm alone on top of the walls. Below me, in the courtyard, a large crowd is assembled. I see a man being tortured, William Wallace, in a scene almost exactly like  this  from Braveheart. I can't do anything to help, but from up high, spit down at the head of the magistrate overseeing the torture. It hits him right on. After two or three loogies, an alarm is sounded, and soldiers are sent to capture me. I jump off the wall, to the outside of the castle. Sprinting away, I initialise some sort of exit/teleportation sequence. A swarm of flaming arrows is fired at me, and I catch alight. Just as I start feeling myself burning alive, I disappear and it's all over.

		 		#774:
* Date: May 23rd, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes
*
I start out on this kind of rooftop. It's dark, but not night time yet. Everything is kind of confusing, but I see a person and apparently he's trying to catch a murderer who's on the loose. I decide to try to find the killer as well. At some point, I see him, and take out a laser rifle I happen to have. I miss several times, but finally manage to kill him. However, I think I die as well.

I end up in some sort of "hell", but it's apparent that it's more like a waiting room for those who died. Apparently, if I can survive for a while, I will return to life. I have a sort of "energy bar", that cannot reach 0, lest I die again, and have to suffer some significant penalty. It turns out the place I'm at is very populated, and it has the allure of a small town alley. Apparently everyone who's here, including me, is part of a group of rebels, fighting against some other faction. The rebels often get killed, so they end up here.

I go to a kind of bar/club, and hang out. I see some people I know, and get to meet Jim Morrison, surprised that he's part of the rebellion, and thinking that this is a pretty cool place. I also see Yngwie Malmsteen playing guitar, and eventually get to talk with him shortly. After a while, I release my energy level is desperately low. I have to eat some food to replenish it, but only have 5 dollars. I'm standing at a counter, and the only nearby source of food is this sort of ice cream thing that costs more than I have (44 bucks I think). I take only a portion of it, but it doesn't replenish me much.

Seeing a friend, I ask him desperately for some cash, and I think he says he'll give me 20 dollars. He tosses me a coin, and I wake up shortly after.

----------


## Wildman

A couple of short dreams / fragments:

#775:
* Date: May 24th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes*

I'm at this sort of fountain, and somehow I start this kind of hippie movement. I'm not sure exactly what we do, I think we just kind of stand around the fountain in a circle. After a while, a large crowd of people is now part of the group. However, one of the original guys I started out this with, one of my "apostles" if you will, seems disgruntled. 

We get into a long argument, and he says something about the principles we started with being ruined. I yell at him, and he leaves. I try to get him to come back, but he doesn't.

Besides that, I had this weird dream where I was in the wilderness with a few people. I ended up going to this deserted stadium, where I had apparently left my iPod and jacket. After that, I ended up alone in a hotel room that alternated between having normals walls and being open, outside in the forest.

I also vaguely recall a dream where someone was messing with two large tarantulas, and I think trying to get them to move towards me, much to my terror (I have quite a fear of spiders)

----------


## Wildman

What is it with me and zombie apocalypses?

#776:
* Date: May 25th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes
*
I'm in this small kind of suburban city, and (you guessed it) there's a zombie armaggeddon going on. The zombies are a sort of cross between the usual slow zombies and the 28 days later oh-shit zombies. My first real memory is of being in a car with some people, speeding away from the part of the city that has already fallen to the zombies. We manage to get to another place that has not yet been hit, but apparently it's in the same city. Once we're there, we're uncharacteristically relaxed. I don't think we warn anybody, and we basically act like we're safe here for sure.

We go into a restaurant for a while, but eventually go back out into the street. Suddenly, we see in the distance that the zombies are coming. We hop into a car (a yellow convertible I think). It's a little strange, because I'm positive that I'm not driving, but from what I remember my point of view was from the driver's seat. Some guy I apparently know is driving, and we end up on a cliffside.

There are zombies in our way and they attack our car, but the driver manages to evade them nicely. At every instant, I think to myself that we could have died a few moments before, and feel extremely thankful that we have such a skillful driver. However, we reach a sort of dead end ramp at full speed, and, with zombies everywhere around us, we have no choice but to go plummetting off the cliff. 

We somehow land in this kind of old, large building somewhat like a barn. There's 3-4 of us, and we're all on a sort of ledge, maybe 10-20 feet above the ground below, where hundreds of zombies are assembled in this kind of religious ceremony. Apparently this is their den/headquarters, and we're scared as hell. I basically assume this is the end for us, since we have nowhere to escape to (the ledge we're on appears to just be there for no reason, and doesn't actually lead to an opening or anything).

We try to stay as quiet as possible, so as to not alert the zombies who have not detected us. However, we do end up talking a bit. Someone complains about the horrid stench of dead people. I try to smell, and at first it seems horrible, but very soon I no longer detect the stench. We're all kind of despaired, when suddenly one of us finds a secret passage in a wall, that leads to another area above us, still overlooking the zombies. We go there, and there are large supplies of food, and, I think, a piano among other instruments. We regain some hope, although I'm not exactly sure what our plan is besides just waiting it out.

----------


## Wildman

#777:
* Date: May 31st, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*This dream was very bizarre, though I don't remember very much from it. The first thing I recall is being in a kind of apartment that was on sale, with a friend and at least one other person. The apartment was also some kind of museum, and there was a guy showing us around, presenting different paintings and stuff. 

We reach this kind of alcove, and suddenly everything goes dark except for a strong green light. One of the people with me stands in front of us, and apparently some sort of gameshow-like quiz has just begun. He's asked a bunch of questions by the other guy, and answers all of them right. 

We move on, and now it's my turn to be quizzed. I answer the first question right, but then I can't figure out the second one, even after several tries. I then remember being in this kind of platformer game, at first falling through many blocks that I could break on contact. I don't recall exactly what I had to do, but  I kept messing up and having to restart. Someone else tried to, but I don't think he managed to do it either.

(I also have vague memories of running near the ocean, but I don't know if it's part of this dream or not)

----------


## Wildman

#778:
* Date: June 3rd, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I vaguely recall being in a sort of village in the middle of a large valley. It wasn't quite a normal village, although I'm not exactly sure how to explain it. It felt like it was from an older time period, even though I can't specifically say why. Anyways, there's this kind of celebration going on. I end up meeting a teacher I had in like 3rd grade, and we're both happy to see each other.

After a while, I just kinda walk around and talk with people. Different groups try to get me to join their club or secret guild,  but I'm hesitant to. Apparently, some kind of internal war is brewing, and people are starting to pick sides. The last thing I remember is walking towards a wooden house.

		 		#779:
* Date: June 3rd, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm in English class, and for some reason the teacher has decided that because of something I did, I should be executed. At first I accept her decision, but then just as the execution is about to be carried out, I make a speech in front of the class, explaining why I should not be killed for this. The whole time, I feel like it's not simply fear of death that's driving me, but a larger sense of justice.

The teacher ends up being pretty pissed off, and in her anger, commits suicide. I end up with a few people from my class, with the teacher's dead body in the trunk...

----------


## Wildman

Well, I've been pretty busy and have had shitty recall, hence no updates. I'm in France for a month now with limited internet, so updates might be rare (not that theyve been frequent lately..). For some reason though my recall has been quite good the last few days, so I have a lot of dreams to post, a lot of them really weird.

Interestingly enough, I had somewhat of a quick LD in the plane, the last place I'd expect to even have dream recall...

                 #780:
* Date: June 11th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I think this came just before the short lucid. I'm in this kind of computer game or something that involves solving a murder. At some point (although for some reason, this isn't in the beginning but later on in the dream, though I'll put it here for chronological sense), I get to pick what character I'm going to incarnate. I vaguely remember the different choices: a rioting townsperson, described as being armed with a t-shirt and pitchfork, the police, and a lone farmer, who is supposedly uninvolved with the murder. 

Anyways, I briefly recall having a third person view of the farmer entering his house at night, through a side door that leads into a small room with wooden table and chair. He's asian-looking, and seems very grim and depressed. The next thing I recall, it's daytime, and I'm in a dusty field. I'm not sure if I'm the farmer or myself, but I have a shotgun. The whole atmosphere is very tense and bizarre, and I feel extremely uneasy.

I think I see a plant moving, and shoot at it. It bleeds, somehow, although no one was behind it or anything. I then see a suspicious guy walking in an enclosed area. He has a gun, and I aim at him. I think I get shot. After that, the "game" basically ends, and the truth is revealed: apparently, the farmer I chose to play as was the real murderer: he lost his wife and wasn't making any money, so he went insane and started killing randomly. The last thing I recall, I'm trying to restart from the beginning as another person.

#781:
* Date: June 11th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes*
*Technique used: Plane Induced Lucid Dream??!

*I'm in a building, and I step into a large room which apparently is a basketball court. I see the San Antonio Spurs getting ready to play, and take a seat on their bench. I briefly see Tim Duncan. After that, I walk off, and start realizing I'm dreaming (however, my level of awareness wasn't 100&#37;, it was still pretty foggy at times).  I see a girl, and think about trying some sex. First, I think to myself that I'll try and see if I can alter her appearance by willing it. I focus, and see her eye color change, I think to a sort of bright orange and then maybe blue. It was really cool. I also manage to transform a guy into a girl by looking away and then back like I usually do for other stuff. 

After that, I decide that rather than risk ending the dream too quickly with sex, I'll try something else. I remember the lucid task, and see a small flatscreen TV in the room, although I don't remember if I created it or if it was already there. I turn it on, and there's that show Batman Beyond (I think that's what it's called?) they used to have a couple years back, where Bruce Wayne is old and there's a new batman. I'm a bit annoyed, because I hated that show. Anyways, on the TV I see the old Bruce Wayne ranting to the new batman about experience or something. The dream ends shortly after.

#782:
* Date: June 13th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*I'm with a friend, and we're in this kind of giant lava cave (the dream has the kind of video game feel again) where we have to make crazy jumps using explosives and stuff to get past each new area. We get to a place where there's the obvious exit to the right, and on the left this kind of weird-looking skull statue. Thinking that there's probably some secret reward there, I try to make it there. I eventually do, and there's a bunch of gold and precious stuff hidden there.

After that, I mess up a jump or something, and end up bouncing off a wall, into a river of lava. We may be in a video game or whatever, but it HURTS like hell. I feel myself burning alive, especially my hands. I think I make it out fully intact, but after having suffered a lot. Not fun to say the least.

#783:
* Date: June 14th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*I'm with a team of people in this large, open series of paths and buildings in a huge valley. I think there's a large lake in the middle, surrounded by cliffs. Apparently, we're here searching for treasure and also to stop a criminal at the head of a terrorist organization. Our search has been going well, but at this point we're kind of at a loss as to what we should do. I go through the different buildings, even though I have already visited them, trying to find some clue that I missed. We already have two colored stones that serve some purpose, though we are not sure what.

I enter a building that reminds me of a church, although it's nothing like one on the inside. I go up to a telephone, and re-listen to a prerecorded telephone conversation about someone who wanted to join the criminal's terrorist organization. I thought to myself that the conversation was useless, but I end up realizing that it contains some sort of clue. It's a location, I think the name was "Leaueau" or something like that. Looking on a nearby map, I realize that this is one of the areas in the valley. Before going there, I decide to look around a bit more. 

Climbing a ladder to a sort of small attic, I find the third of the colored stones. I somehow combine/fuse it with the others, and then go outside. I get everyone together, and we go to the place I saw on the map. Once there, a sun's ray hits the stones, and reflects onto the wall, revealing a passage or something. I think the criminal shows up for a short time, and then vanishes. The last thing I recall is talking with someone and having a sort of vision of the criminal as he walked down a narrow path with a small caravan of slaves/soldiers. The guy I was talking with told me that the criminal once took the leg of one of his wives (she offered it) and turned it into a flute.  ::hrm:: 

#784:
* Date: June 15th, 2008
 Length: 5 minutes

*I'm with 2 friends, although I think that one of them is my mom at times. Anyways, apparently I have an uncle who's in the Yakuza, and we have to go visit him, much to our anxiety. He owns a restaurant, so that's where we head. We go inside, and see my uncle. He's around 60 years old, and has a beard. He seems happy to see us, and gives us a table.

At some point, I think we (...collectively?) have to go to the bathroom or something, so we look around. We go through a back door, and through kitchens and everything. For a long time, we keep going through doors, wondering how far in the building goes. Soon, everything becomes very silent, and we start fearing that we'll find some place where my uncle has stashed dead bodies or something. We decide to get out quickly without being seen, and manage to do so.

Back in the street, we eventually return to the restaurant via a back door. We once again get lost inside, and sneak out. We start talking for a while, and then someone comes up and starts looking for trouble. At this point, the dream turns into a kind of fake lucid dream: I have plenty of powers/control, but I don't actually have any complete consciousness that I'm dreaming. The only moment where I might actually be lucid is here: I tell the guy to f*ck off or something similar, thinking to myself that he can't actually do anything to me. 

After that, I end up in a kind of department store, and suddenly a large number of SWAT officers bust in, looking for the "lucid dreamer". They line everyone up, and a lot of the people are people I know in real life. The officers start passing in front of everyone, putting a kind of green goo that is on a Q-tip up to their noses, and making them inhale. This substance is apparently called Neuron Buster or Nerve Buster, and I'm worried about what it'll do to me. I'm trying to figure out whether it's wiser to not sniff it and reveal that I'm the one they're looking for, or to do as they say and not look suspicious.

As one of the guys comes up to me, I notice that people who have sniffed before me are getting drowsy. The officer puts the Q-tip to my nose, and I hold my breath, hoping he won't realize. He does however, and tells me to sniff. I do. A few moments after, I start losing focus, and feeling almost paralyzed. I think to myself that I have to escape now or I'll never make it out alive. I somehow split myself in two and turn into a kind of rocket, breaking through a window and flying out. I vaguely recall ending up near a giant bridge, overlooking a university campus. The next thing I remember is being in a desert near the ocean.

However, everything seems cartoonish, using the style from the Simpsons. I wonder to myself, somewhat lucid but very vaguely, if the reason that everything is so unrealistic is that I have poor imagination/visualization, and so my mind can't produce better images. To counter that thought, I summon a realistic looking girl and start making out with her  :tongue2: 


#785:
* Date: June 15th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

This dream is confusing, or at least difficult to explain.

*I'm standing on a cliff, once again overlooking the ocean. I have this very confused feeling, like I don't know where I am or what I'm doing. I see a friend's girlfriend, and she comes up and talks to me. She ends up trying to have sex with me. I don't refuse, feeling guilty and still confused, but suddenly someone else I know appears at the bottom of the cliff. He doesn't see me, but instead starts talking to the girl. She pretends like nothing is going on. 

After that, my friend (her boyfriend) appears, and the three of us start talking. We end up in the middle of nowhere. I can't really describe it: there were chairs and a table, but we weren't really in a room and we weren't really outside. It was just this kind of beige void as far as I recall. Anyways, we're having a loud discussion, and my friend is trying to help me. I tell him that I'm completely lost and that my mind is blurred (which really is how I'm feeling at this point), but he doesn't know about me and his girlfriend yet. She acts like nothing happened.

I explain that it feels like everything is happening out of chronological order, completely randomly. I ask them if they've seen the movie Memento, and say that my life is exactly like that right now. My friend suddenly looks like a much older person, for some reason. I end up crying, coming up to him and admitting that I had sex with his girlfriend. He doesn't get angry, but instead we keep talking. I explain some strange stuff about how it all started around 14 days ago. I say we had sex on the 12th or 13th day, but that it feels like I haven't even lived the 8th day yet, even though I know that's when she initially approached me. 

In the end, I suddenly realize something, and everything becomes crystal clear. The girlfriend has a time machine or something, and she's been using it to confuse me, which is why I feel like future events happened before past ones (if that makes any sense). Apparently, she had some evil plan to carry out involving an inheritance. There was also something about a cat. My friend believes me, and that's pretty much how the dream ends.

Very open to interpretation for those who believe in that. I don't have feelings for her or animosity towards her as far as I know, and I don't really believe in dream interpretation, so yeah. Kinda weird though.


#786:
* Date: June 15th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm in this small lagoon near my house, and I have some raw shrimp with me. At first I think I'm on a pedalboat, but soon enough I'm just swimming. Apparently, I've been told that the shrimp will be delicious if I can dip it in the water to give it a salty taste. I throw it into the water, and it floats back to the surface. It's kind of slimy and nasty, because the water isn't completely clean. The shrimp itself has been cut into little bits and fibers are hanging around. 

I grab the many pieces of shrimp, and swim towards a dock. I start putting the shrimp on the dock. It's all pretty disgusting, but I still have the intention of eating it when I get back home. However, for some reason I have a whole bunch of other stuff like pens that I'm carrying with me and that has to be put on the dock. The dock itself is really slippery and keeps tilting, making things fall back into the water. For a long time, I try to get everything on the dock, but fail. Eventually, I even have to swim to a second dock nearby to get some stuff that floated away.

Two guys on a small boat pass by, and they help me get everything together. One of them is bald, and has the exact same voice as my old english teacher, although he looks completely different. I think to myself that it's vaguely odd. After that, they leave and I still end up having problems getting all the stuff back to the first dock.


#787:
* Date: June 15th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm back at school, because I suddenly realized that I have on last exam to take, called something like the "Culture and Geography exam." ((I think this dream comes form a quick conversation I had the other day about how people usually say Americans lack culture and geography skills.)) I'm reassured because I see everyone in my class is in the room to take the test, since I was worried that I had misread and that we didn't actually have to take this exam.

(Note: The chronology of events starting now is very uncertain)
Anyways, we have two hours and have to pick one of three topics to write about. The first one I look at is the second: a topic on globalization, with a short text and a map to aid us. At first, I think to myself that I'll choose that. After about an hour, we have a kind of break where we can all talk (what a great exam!). It seems that basically everyone picked the second topic. However, I have a change of heart and think to myself that I don't like it.

Going back to the test, I look at topic #3. It's about Stalin and the cult of personality. I like this topic, so I decide to do it instead of #2. The documents supplied are a 3 panel comic of Stalin, set in Victorian England. It depicts Stalin, dressed as a gentlemen with a feather hat, bullying some other guy with the help of his sword. I notice how Stalin is much taller and more imposing than the other person. There's also an excerpt of some sort from a play about Stalin (although it might just have been the comic, I don't recall precisely). However, I think to myself that I need to know the ending of the play to be able to use it in my essay.

I end up in a corridor, trying to re-enact the play, hoping the ending will come to me naturally. I go into a room, and I think I beat up someone who was hiding in a closet. After that, a dozen people arrive, many of them cops, and I try to slip away without being noticed. Strangely enough, I seem to be somewhat of a ghost: even when I'm in plain sight, they don't seem to notice me. Thanks to this, I manage to escape easily enough. 

Out of the "re-enactment", I'm back in the room taking the exam. I look at topic #1, and it's about the Yalta Conference. There are many documents, although most of them are just pictures of Roosevelt, Stalin, etc. In the end, I'm not sure which topic I end up doing (not #2 though).


Fragments:
- Had a dream where I was playing Diablo 2 with a friend. I came upon a chest that contained a LOT of crazy good items. I told my friend one of them had a +16000 damage bonus or something like that, and he told me he wanted it. I think this type of dream classifies me as a video game nerd.


- Had a vivid, very quick semi-LD spent on sex

- Had a dream where I was at school and a girl I know was sitting on the ground. Everyone was going outside, but she didn't want to. I told her: "Well, you have two choices. Either you get up or you don't." (Such deep words...  :tongue2: ) I then went outside, and that was about it. I think she followed.

- Had a dream where a guy asked me if I had any "Site 3" on my iPod. I said yes, somehow knowing that Site 3 was a name for the Red Hot Chili Peppers.



WHEW

----------


## Wildman

#789:
* Date: June 18th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm at some weird hybrid version of two of my old schools, and apparently it's senior prom night. At first I'm not really concerned with this, though. I don't think I'm on rollerblades or everything, but for some reason my movement feels like it, except even faster. I build up momentum extremely quickly, and there seems to be little friction. All I have to do is get a bit of a running start and I'm blazing through the corridors at high speeds. 

I'm in a rush apparently, so this is convenient. At first I'm on the third floor or so, trying to get to the bottom. I do so quickly, but then realize I forgot something upstairs. I get back up in a hurry, and someone I know found it (a jacket maybe?) and gives it to me. I then go back downstairs to a sort of limo/car. At some point, I find out that a friend of mine has somehow chosen my prom date for me, picking some girl that arrived a few days ago (I recall her name started with a J). I'm a bit pissed off about this because I don't even know her. 

Anyways, my mom is driving the car and there are a few other people I know in there. Apparently they all need a ride to wherever we're going. However, that same friend of mine who chose my date also decided that we're giving a ride to another person, which is a problem because the car is already packed. We end up all being pissed at my friend, and wondering why he thinks he can decide all this stuff for us.


#790:
* Date: June 18th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*I'm on a sort of bus with my class, and we're driving in this gloomy, isolated kind of wooded area at night. We have some sort of encounter with a huge dragon who nearly destroys the bus. We manage to escape, but we're basically lost. It's a bit strange, because for most of the time I can't tell if we're moving on foot or using the bus, maybe it alternates. Anyways, we make our way through various clearings that usually have puzzles of some sort to solve. 

At some point we reach an area that has two elevated plateaus and one ravine separating them in the middle. We start out on one side, and there's no way around because thick trees are blocking the way. We somehow manage to trigger a bridge mechanism that allows us to cross the ravine. The entire time we have to keep moving quickly, because apparently the dragon is following us closely and any delay could mean death. At some point, I think he even flies past us but doesn't see us. 

Eventually, we think to ourselves that we've lost the dragon, and we continue to make our way through the forest. We finally reach this giant sort of temple/shrine thing, which is apparently the dragon's lair. We figure that we have to go inside and destroy it. We go up hundreds of stairs to get in, and apparently there are guards of some sort. I don't recall the rest of the dream very well, but it turns into a huge sort of Super Smash Brawl-esque fight in a room with a square pit in the middle.


#791:
* Date: June 18th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in this kind of Star Wars game, where people essentially just duke it out as jedi. For a while I just kind of mess around with force powers and stuff, and then decide to try out a yoda-esque character. I end up with two others, facing Darth Vader. We all attack him at the same time, but he does some weird thing that deflects us all away. At this point, one of the guys who's with me defects and says that Vader is too powerful for us so we might as well join him.

He then steps towards Vader, and grabs this kind of crystal that was encrusted in his suit. Some wires are hanging from it, still connected to Vader's armor. Darth is suddenly bent down, coughing, looking like he's dying. The guy tells him that they'll work together, but that he knows his weakness and that he will be the boss, and then puts the crystal back, allowing Vader to return to normal. I wake up shortly after.




I also had a dream where I went to a pool, saw three people I know, then went to a sort of apartment building. Once inside, I ended up in a video game where I was with a friend, fending off enemies using a gun that froze time. My basic strategy was to stop time, then go up and punch someone, killing them instantly.


There's another, more interesting dream I have to write down, but I'll do it in another post because this one is already long and I don't have my notes about the dream on me and I'm having trouble recalling a few details without them.

----------


## Wildman

Here's the whopper as promised.

#792:
* Date: June 17th, 2008
 Length: 10 minutes*

I start out at my house, in my room, and apparently Agents from The Matrix are out to get me. I think my mom is downstairs stalling them by saying I'm not here. Anyways, I somehow (voice in my head?) get the information that I have to escape the house to go to a place called Ocean Shell or Inner Shell, hide in the bathroom there, and take a bunch of toilet paper for protection or something.

I get out of the house, I think through my window, and the next thing I know I'm in the parking lot of a McDonald's-esque building, apparently the place I was told to go. I step inside, and ask some of the cooks/staff where the bathroom is. One of them, an asian guy, answers that he'll show me the way. We go through several rooms, notably one which looks like a small, degraded theater auditorium. I think a few people were on stage. We go through a door near the front of the room, and end up at the bathrooms. By this time, the guy who led me here has vanished. Going into the first stall I see, I think to myself that it's impossible anyone could know I'm hiding here, so I can wait it out for a few days. I think I take a dump.

However, just as I start thinking I'm safe, someone steps into the bathroom. From his shoes/pants, I recognize it's the Joker from batman, apparently trying to capture me, but not on the same side as the agents. He knows I'm in here, and I realize I only have a few seconds before I have to make a run for it. I remember the advice about the toilet paper, and stash a bunch in my pants. I then get out of the stall, but the Joker is right there and sprays me with something. He tells me it'll knock me out, and then I'll be a combattant in his gladiator arena. A 30 second timer appears in my vision, and though I start feeling tired, it passes and after the time expires I'm fine. 

The Joker tells me he didn't expect me to be so resistant, but rather than running away I come back towards him and tell him that fighting in the arena sounds pretty fun, and I propose to come with him on the condition that I can bring a girl that was standing nearby with me. He agrees, and we shake hands or something and are sent through a portal. I end up in a room overlooking the arena. 

I end up with three friends, going to college. It's not an entirely normal university however, and has a Harry Potter aspect to it. We end up on the third floor of a large building, which is apparently the only one of the campus. We're looking for our dorms, and I find a sort of large inscription engraved into a wall. It contains some cryptic words of advice, although I don't remember any of the text specifically. Apparently, our entire first year is based around solving some complex enigma, and only those who do so can move on. The words on the wall pertain to this. I keep in mind that this might be useful in the future, and go back to searching for a vacant room. I open a door, but there are already a bunch of people there.

At some point, I'm thinking about the task I have to complete for the year, and someone (Socrates? I wrote this in my notes...) tells me about what the seniors have to do: they have to escape from the building (or a simulation of the building?) as it collapses all around them, dive into water where they have to swim quickly before the water level rises too high, and press a button or something. As the person is telling this, I sort of experience it myself, seeing the building collapsing around me. When I snap back to "reality", I am told that there are more rooms available on the basement floor. I go there with my friends, and end up in a sort of abandoned ghetto-looking place with other students. It's night time now, and a few fires have been lit around us. Apparently we have to go to some sort of ceremony. I end up in a large, dark, circular room, in a seat. We are all watching some sort of screen or images in the middle. There are many swirling lights/colors that flash by quickly. I end up closing my eyes, although the lights make them twitch.

Apparently this is all related to the enigma we have to solve. Near the end of the ceremony, the images start becoming more consistent and actually look recognizable. Three questions are asked, all related to the great riddle. For each question the first person to answer passes freshman year, having solved the puzzle. Supposedly this ceremony will happen each week or so, until the end of the year, when those who haven't answered fail to go on. The first two questions are very strange, and no one is able to answer. The third one shows a drawing of an LOTR hobbit, and everyone thinks they know the answer. They all shout it out, but nothing happens. It seems the answers are impossible to find without having first figured out the enigma.

I leave the ceremony with my friends, and we're determined to find out more. We quickly go upstairs before everyone else to examine the wall inscription again (some people have not noticed it yet). At some point, I tell them we should take the elevator to go faster. I go into the glass elevator before my 3 friends, and press a button. I realize I accidentally activated the emergency stop. The doors start closing, and, afraid I'll be trapped, I dive through them as they close. My friends laugh, making a remark about Indiana Jones. We end up back on the third floor where the rooms and the inscription were, and now the atmosphere is very gloomy and mystical. Everything is dark, and there are a few people around, huddled in corners. I see some people spraying a special dust around the wall inscription and around a map to test for fingerprints. I think to myself that it's going to be difficult beating these people who seem to have a lot of technical expertise. We end up looking at a painting/image on the wall: it shows a few people, on a dark night, surrounded by a devastated landscape. There is a subtitle that speaks of pollution and nuclear chaos: seeing this, we begin to realize that the enigma is related to saving the world from destruction by humans.

We then walk down another corridor, and suddenly see minotaurs with axes appear in front of us. They start running in our direction, slaughtering any students in the way. We're at least a dozen people now, all running away. I see someone near me get killed, and a minotaur charges at me. I end up diving/falling out of the way of his axe, which slams the ground. Sprinting back to the first hallway, I see sunlight in the distance, even though it's night time. The hallway seems never-ending, but I eventually reach the light, and as it reaches the minotaurs they vanish. I begin wondering if the minotaurs were just a test, and if those people who were killed aren't actually dead.

At this point, everyone has vanished and I'm alone. I suddenly realize the building is collapsing around me, just like in the "simulation" earlier. I start thinking that I've accidentally been trapped in a training exercise for the seniors. I start running again, away from the falling debris, and as I near the end of the corridor I see a large pool of water. I jump into it, and see a small tunnel nearby underwater. The water starts going up, filling up the tunnel slowly. I see thousands of fish suddenly appear and swim by me, signalling danger. I quickly go through the tunnel, and end up at a sort of small altar where I press a button, apparently stopping everything. 

I end up in this sort of glade, with a couple of other students. Some sort of guide is there with us, there to help us in figuring out the enigma. The entire atmosphere is very solemn. Crystals of different colors (blue, orange, green, purple) start appearing. At first unsure what to do, I decide to take a blue one. My vision turns sort of blurred and blue, and I hear voices or something giving me information. Specifically, I'm told to go to Rover Hill (I think?) to find out more. I think to myself that I was stupid to not have gone to the hill when I was close to it, back when I was at the restaurant where I hid in the bathroom. The effects of the crystal end, and everything returns to normal. I see other people trying out crystals. More and more of the crystals, just sort of fading into reality, and sometimes making a large chunk of crystals glued together. I ask the guide if we're just supposed to take whichever ones we want, or if each crystal is destined for a specific person. The answer is something like: "Choose whatever you want, but at your own peril." 

I wait for a while, and a girl asks me what I've tried. I tell her blue, and that I'm thinking about green now. She tells me she tried purple and blue, if I recall correctly. Apparently, the orange crystals are the ones that are directly related to our "objective", and the last ones we should take or something. A kid nearby talking to the guide asks a question involving a spanish word and green crystals, and the guide seems puzzled. He talks about how green crystals are closely related to the origin of the Earth, and says he will have to do more research. 

I eventually take a green crystal myself, at first just grabbing it and then eating it like a mint. Suddenly, everything around me changes. A sort of green veil slightly blurs my vision, and instead of dirt the ground is covered with beautiful grass. The glade is surrounded by many more trees, and I see a deer in the distance. Everything is peaceful, and I'm in awe. I think to myself that this is what everything looked like before devastation struck. I realize that the enigma is about either a huge disaster that's coming, or the damage humans have already done. Seated in a rotating seat, I feel the grass brushing against my hands and just bask in the beauty of everything. It's one of the most vivid and stunning moments I've ever had in a dream. I think someone tries to talk to me, but their voice is almost completely muted. Looking at my hands, I see they're not quite normal but instead covered with this sort of tattered white cloth/gloves. I have a few thoughts about dreaming, even though I'm not really lucid. I think to myself that if I had dreams like this forever I almost wouldn't mind giving up life. Eventually the effects of the crystal wear off.



Yesterday night:
-Had a dream about being in english class, where everyone was trying to figure out the meaning of the song Bottle up and Explode, although the lyrics in the dream didn't at all match the real ones.

-Had a dream where I went to some kind of reception that ended with a band playing a small concert, but everyone left the auditorium before they had finished playing.

----------


## Wildman

#793:
* Date: July 19th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes
*
This is probably gonna sound really confusing.I'm visiting some sort of national park with my family, and we're extremely high up on a cliff of some sort, overlooking a large lake hundreds of feet below us. We're in this strange kind of place with a big pool of water all around, and these sort of giant teeth to stand on (they're fake teeth, I think it's an observation area designed to look like a giant whale's mouth or something). 

The teeth we're standing on don't look very stable, and there's no barrier or anything to prevent us from falling off the cliff or into the pool of water, which looks to have a strong current pushing towards the edge of the cliff. A few more people arrive, and suddenly one of the teeth almost breaks. Everything starts shaking, and we try to get off quickly before we fall. However, to get to the way out I have to pass by the tooth that's almost fully in the water now. As I set foot on it, it suddenly collapses. I fall into the water, but manage to hang on to something so I'm not swept away by the current. 

My parents start panicking, and someone helps me up. I'm tossed onto some sort of motorized safety raft with an emergency rescue doctor on it. I tell her and my family that I'm fine, but I'm told that they have to check anyways. I'm taken to some sort of small station in a cave, and there they recognize that I'm not injured or anything.




I also have vague memories of a semi-LD. I'm not completely sure, but I think this happened after an awakening during the night. As I fell asleep again, I began daydreaming, until it became actual dream imagery. I was in a city, but not totally anchored in the dream yet. As I tried to look around, things would fade out. I tried to imagine people passing by, but they would disappear shortly after I saw them. For a while I struggled trying to get a consistent image, but eventually I succeeded. I don't remember doing much except going into an underground subway station / sewer.

----------


## Wildman

Bad sleeping hours + Bad recall + Laziness = scarce updates...

Here's two short dreams I had: 

		 		#794:
* Date: April 1st, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm at this big kind of grocery/department store with a few people I know from school. For some reason though, everything is free. After a little while of looking over all the stuff, I slowly become lucid.  I end up going outside, and it's pitch black night. I manage to make the sun rise. I'm in a very long street, so I decide to try running at extreme speeds. I start my sprint, and soon enough I'm going unrealistically fast. A few things happened after this, but I don't recall what  ::|:  

		 		#795:
* Date: April 3rd, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm with my mom and maybe 1-2 others, and I'm not exactly sure what we're up to. It seems like we're on some long voyage. I mostly recall night time scenes where we sit around a campfire of some sort. For some reason, I have a problem with my eyes that requires surgery. My mom is taking care of it. The basic procedure is this: My eyelids have to be cut off, so that my eyes can then be ripped out of their sockets with pliers and replaced with new ones.

My mom explains that the doctor who's gonna do the eye-switching procedure initially refused, but finally agreed to do it. However, apparently my mom is taking on the job of cutting my eyelids. Each time we stop for the night (time is dilated and just kinda skips around in the dream), she takes out a pair of scissors. It hurts like hell, and I ask her if this isn't supposed to be done with some sort of anesthetic. She says no, and explains that everyone in their life has to go through this kind of pain. I don't remember much of what happens, but I'm pretty sure the eye-switch never actually occurs.

----------


## Wildman

Short LD last night, I don't remember much but the little bit I recall is kinda neat.

		 		#796:
* Date: April 8th, 2008
 Length: 2 minutes*


For some reason, I'm with some guy who's appaerntly my partner, and we're basically trying to get human sacrifices for some weird ritual  :Eek: . I don't remember actually sacrificing anyone, just being in a cubic room with a noose hanging from the ceiling. There are religious idols scattered around, and I think body parts as well. A sort of red light emanates from the room. At some point, I have a discussion about how we haven't been following the correct religion and should be sacrificing to the hindu gods instead. 
We sort of remodel the room accordingly.

After that, something goes wrong and we somehow summon this huge demon. I don't recall much about how he looked except that he had a huge mouth with like 5 rows of teeth. My partner is gone at this point, and I'm outside in a huge parking lot, sprinting to find a car.  As I run, however, I start to realize that I'm dreaming. I'm still pretty terrified at the demon behind me, and although I partially realize it can't hurt me, I still feel like running away. However, I decide that I need to prove to myself that I'm dreaming, and turn around. I see the demon rushing towards me. I put my hand in front of my eyes, and using my index finger and thumb, make an opening so that the demon looks like it's between the two fingers. I slowly close them, willing the demon to shrink at the same time. It works, and I continue this until it's blotted out of reality. That's about all I remember, but it was pretty sweet.

----------


## Wildman

#797:
* Date: April 9th, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*I start out in this sort of super-realistic motorcycle riding simulator. Everything around me looks like reality, and I'm on the motorcycle and everything, on the highway. There is no indication that I actually am in a simulation, but I know that I am. Anyways, I'm crossing some large bridge, and going pretty fast. It's pitch black night, and all of a sudden I realize I can barely see anything.

However, I can't seem to find the button to turn on the headlights. After a long while, I turn this kind of lever thing, and I get some light. I become aware that I'm going faster and faster, but for some reason I don't slow down. I slowly feel like I'm losing control of the motorcycle. Everything becomes confused, it seems at times like I'm driving a car, and soon enough a huge accident happens. I remember seeing a car completely out of control, moving left and right frantically.

Shortly after, I "snap out" of the simulation, and I'm at some kind of police station. A woman in uniform comes up to me, and has a sort of printout of my performance in the simulator. Two values are highlighted by large, blue boxes. One of them is my max speed, which I think was 69 MPH. I am told that I caused an accident in the simulation, so I must go to jail. I'm shocked and find this absurd, but she takes me to another room.

I see my parents there, and explain that this is crazy, and that it was just a simulation and that I didn't have an actual wreck. However, the woman insists, and I end up in what is supposed to be jail. It actually just seems like a huge room, where I am alone except for some kind of doctor or something watching over me. Time is kind of dilated here, and I find myself progressively going insane and breaking down.

I can't seem to figure out just why I'm in jail, and I feel confused and hopeless. I end up completely depressed and having a total breakdown, and I even woke up in tears. (But I felt fine)

----------


## Wildman

#798:
* Date: April 10th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*This was an interesting, but kind of hazy dream. I'm not sure if I'm him from the very beginning, but at some point I become William Wallace. The first thing I recall is being in a large auditorium/movie theater, with hundreds of people gathered inside. At some point, there's some kind of zombie outbreak, and they flood the auditorium.

The whole situation is kind of strange, because no one is really running away and there seems to be some kind of strategic planning going on. For a long time, nothing really happens, and there seems to be some kind of invisible barrier between us and the zombies. There also seems to be two opposing sides among the humans. Anyways, I think I try to gather people to fight with me, but soon enough all hell breaks loose. People around me are getting killed/eaten, and things aren't looking good.

After this, I don't really know what happens, but I end up on the top of mountain in a really weird place. I think I yell "Freedom!" at one point, and see some English king and a small army. 

Later on, I'm at the bottom of the mountain, and become somewhat lucid. I immediately remember the advanced lucid task, and I talk with a dream character (a sort of dream guide if you want to call it that) about it. I explain that it seems to me like there's only one real result to the task: inhaling/eating some form of smoke or whatever. 

I decide to try to eat my favorite color, red. I remember picking up an item, I'm not sure what, that had many colors on it. I focus on the red, trying to make it turn to vapor. I manage to make the object somewhat lose its red color, but have difficulty "eating" anything. The only thing I seem to taste is my breath, which I guess is interesting in a dream (it tasted bad).

After several efforts, I sort of managed to eat the color red, but I'm not entirely satisfied with my recall of the dream and my level of lucidity.

----------


## Wildman

Just a little post, I have a small fragment of a dream that I think is pretty interesting.

I had some sort of semi-lucid last night. At some point, I came upon a DC that was supposedly my subconscious. I think it was a female, but I really don't recall any specific details. Anyways, we had some sort of talk and the DC proposed some sort of a deal: "I'll let you be lucid 10% of the time you dream, but the other 90% will be horrific nightmares." I don't think I ever really gave an answer, thinking that that wasn't a great tradeoff.

----------


## Wildman

Haven't updated this in a long long time...
Been really busy with college and hardly on dreamviews at all, and my dream recall has been extremely bad. For now I'm just gonna post one dream, I'm not sure if I'm ready to start regular journaling again.

#799:
* Date: November 18th, 2008
 Length: 5 minutes

*I'm in a city, on some street that has a bunch of cafes, restaurants etc. Nearby is a large area similar to my college campus. For a while I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing, just sort of hanging around, sometimes talking. Soon enough, I start hearing talk of some giant colossus (ever played the game Shadow of the Colossus?) being nearby. Everyone is sort of shocked and confused: what is it, and what is it doing here? 

Eventually, we suddenly realize that the colossus is closer than anyone thought. In the distance, I see a sort of building in the middle of an open field. The colossus is towering above it, and tearing it apart. We immediately understand that the colossus has only goal: to destroy everything and everyone. After watching it for a while, I return to the street where I was at the start of the dream. 

For some reason, the whole ambience of the dream, and the people's reaction to the colossus, is very strange. No one is really panicked or trying to run away: everyone seems to be struck with fatalism and resignation, just assuming that they are going to die. People just go into various restaurants/cafes, sit down, get a drink or some food, and wait, as the colossus gets nearer, tearing everything apart in its path. 

I do the same, for a while. I take a seat at a table in a cafe, and although I'm afraid, I think to myself that nothing can be done. I hear and see the colossus outside getting closer and closer. Soon enough, it's destroying a building not even a block away, crushing whoever was inside. Everyone around me just keeps on waiting, but I suddenly snap out of it. Energized, I think to myself that my life isn't over yet, and that I'm going to do everything I can to survive. I get up, out of the cafe, and hurry up the street, away from the colossus who's busy wrecking more buildings. I end up with some sort of house, and none of my family is there except my mom.

I tell her that we're not gonna just let ourselves die, and we end up driving to an airport. Predicting a national crisis because of the colossus, I think to myself that all flights might be grounded, or filled because of people fleeing the colossus. I don't remember much after getting into the car, just having a strong hope of survival, and trying to call the airport to find out when the earliest available flight is.

----------


## Wildman

#800:
* Date: November 21st, 2008
 Length: 5 minutes

*Vaguely reminiscent of the previous dream, typing it down before sleep probably affected this dream. Anyways, I don't remember very specific details about this dream. I start off at some sort of public transportation station, and for a while look at the different routes I can take. I end up on a sort of bus, apparently trying to go to the airport. 

However, after a long while, the bus ends up at a stop, and I realize that I'm now totally lost, and that this bus is not going to the airport. I end up having a discussion with the driver about what I should do. He was a man in his sixties, and looked a bit strange, but friendly. I recall some large drunken woman getting on the bus, occasionally yelling. I tried not to get in her way. 

After that, I ended up in some sort of large building, very unrealistic seeming. The inside sort of reminded me of a pyramid. I was with a few people, one I think my mom. We end up taking this sort of large elevator/platform, and arrive in a corridor. We're pretty much lost and desperate. Someone proposes that we try to reverse time until we're back to where we started and know where we are (it's taken for granted that we have this ability to reverse time). 

At first I'm a bit anxious about this time reversal thing: how will it work? Will I forget everything that has happened between the time which we rewind to and the current time? Does that mean I'll be a different person, and therefore be killing myself by rewinding time like this?

However, we end up doing it. I vaguely see actions quickly unfolding in reverse before my eyes, and end up somewhere else with the others. Much to my relief, I have not forgotten anything that happened, and start talking with everyone about it.

----------


## Wildman

#801:
* Date: December 22nd, 2008
 Length: 3 minutes

*Short lucid, came after a "WBTB" if you can call it that, more of a wake up for 20 seconds then fall asleep immediately.  I don't remember quite how I became lucid, but the first thing I recall is being in a sort of street in a residential area, knowing I'm dreaming. At first, I try to figure out what I should I do. Looking in the distance, I see something intriguing in the far off hills. In the middle of nowhere, there seems to be a kind of stadium, with something going on there. I consider flying there, but then think about doing a lucid task of the month.

However, my memory of it is incorrect: I remember the first task as finding some form of transportation and driving it, instead of taking public transportation. I end up going to a sort of fast food driveway, and see a strange vehicle. It's composed of two separated parts/wagons, hooked together. I don't remember what the rear part was, but the front was like a miniature corvette. Anyways, I get in, and some girl I know ends up joining me. I drive for a while, but she keeps trying to grab the wheel or something. Eventually, I get pissed off, and turn the wheel like a madman. After that, I don't recall much.

----------


## Wildman

No recall from last night, so instead I propose an older, rather gruesome one that I never wrote down.


	 		 		#802:
* Date: ~ December 2nd, 2008?
 Length: 5 minutes
*

I'm with two friends, holed up in a partially barricaded building that's sort of in the middle of nowhere. It's night time, and it's a zombie apocalypse! For a while, equipped with rifles, we just try to hold off the zombies (the fast kind, not the slow plodding ones), and everything seems to be going ok. One of my friends seems to be obsessed with going into a back room, but I stay with the other one as we keep firing. 

Suddenly, and for no apparent reason, I end up outside. Zombies are rushing all around me. From what I can tell, I'm near a coastline, and there's a sort of winding dirt road that goes to some other houses/buildings. It's a weird mix of rural and city landscape. Anyways, I'm somehow in contact with one of my friends, although we're not in sight and I didn't actually have a radio or anything. I basically tell him that I'm too far away, and am not going to be able to make it back, and that they shouldn't try to help me.

On my own now, I decide to find a new place to hole up. I spot a small building in the distance, and manage to make my way there. I get inside. It's a sort of warehouse, with a few small side-rooms. Passing some wooden crates here and there, I spot a door to my left. For some reason though, I have a very bad feeling about going there, maybe because I saw/heard a zombie there. Instead, I keep moving, trying to keep quiet to not attract a zombie horde.

I find another room, and this time go inside. The light isn't on, so I advance slowly, and find the light switch. I flip it on. Big mistake. There are at least 50 zombies crowded around, and I don't even have a weapon anymore. Thankfully, they don't seem to notice me. However, right in front of me, is a zombified version of a girl I supposedly know (maybe from earlier in the dream?). She can, however, still talk, although she's far from human now. In a sort of demonic voice, she basically taunts me, then pounces on me. I struggle to keep her from basically biting my face off, and manage to throw her off me. I proceed to get the hell out of that room!

Deciding that the building I chose isn't quite great for survival, I contact my friend again and tell him I'm going to try to come back. I get outside, and start running. At this point, many creatures start appearing behind and everywhere around me, notable sort of goblin-looking monsters, as well as zombies, of course, and rabid dogs. Some of them ignore me, others try to attack. I take some hits, but keep trying to run away, having nothing to fight with. The dogs however, cause a real problem. They jump at me and slow me down, and I get the feeling that if I don't get rid of them I'm going to die.

As a last resort, I stop for an instant, and reason that they can't do anything without their eyes. As in a much older dream, I proceed to try to use my fingers to gouge out the eyes of the dogs who attack me...  ::?: . I'm not sure what happens afterwards, but things probably got pretty gruesome. I don't think I ever made it back to the original building.

----------


## Wildman

Had a very quick dream, from which I "awoke" into another dream, which ended up as a LD.

#803:
* Date:  December 23rd, 2008
 Length: 6 minutes

*I'm in a car, with a couple other, unidentified people. We're on the highway, and I'm just looking out the window. Suddenly, farther up on the road, I see a blast. I quickly exchange frightened glances with the guy next to me. Soon enough the blast glows: it's obviously a nuke. The mushroom cloud appears, and quickly starts expanding outwards. They've finally done it, I think to myself. There is no essentially no sound at this point. I'm in a state of both panic and calm, as I realize that I'm way too close to the origin of the blast to survive it. As it's about to hit, I suddenly get a flash of adrenaline, and decide to do whatever I can to survive. This starts with taking a sort of cover position in the car. 

Suddenly, I wake up (this is a dream, however), breathing heavily. Three friends are there. We end up going outside, and we're apparently in a large sort of mansion in the hills.  Something about the whole situation triggers my lucidity, although it's a bit slow to come at first. For a while, I have a strange sort of thought, wondering if any of my other friends are "lucid" too, I guess not really realizing what it means. I float up in the air to show them, but they're mostly just surprised. A little later on, I try to run at extreme speeds, but only partially succeed (ie, I could feel a definite increase in how fast I was moving, but not as much as I would have liked).

At some point, I end up at this sort of tennis court with my friends, and see a couple girls I know. Everyone's sort of puzzled, but not really freaked out, because there's two of one of the girls, like she's been cloned or something.

I move away, and try to focus for a moment. I crouch down, and try to make sure everything is stable. I then try to figure out what I should do. Taking a look around, I see a very small pool. Now, I have this strange sort of thing with water in my dreams: usually, when I try to swim, especially going underwater, everything becomes unstable and I usually lose lucidity. (The same thing happens with very dark areas). I decide to try to experiment with this. I get into the pool. At first, with my head above the surface, everything's alright. I then decide to try some underwater breathing. I slowly dip my head in, and breathe. It works, and feels really interesting for a moment. I'm not sucking in any water at all, and it's just like breathing normally. However, I do end up losing lucidity pretty quickly!

----------


## Wildman

I should be getting some sleep. I just have 2 dream fragments to post quickly:

- I had some dream involving my old economics teacher, except he was a detective investigating a woman's murder.

- The other one, I was near my house's garage, and there was some kind of weird alien-like invasion going on. At some point I seem to be on the alien side, and I have to spread this blue blob/putty thing around. I stain the ground with it, and try to get it through a sewer grate. A bit later on in the dream, I'm human again, and having an extreme argument with someone I used to know.

----------


## Wildman

Well last night was.. interesting. This won't really be a retelling of the dream, but more of a reflection on it.

I went to sleep trying ninja's subliminal lucid mp3, and just staying focused on lucid dreaming. I ended up having what I considered, during it, a very long and vivid lucid dream. However, now I have little recall of it, and I'm wondering if I even was really lucid. I do "feel" that I did a lot of stuff in it, and remember being at least partially lucid. My remembrance of it is now just a few flashes: a moment where I tried to stop and focus, and flying over long distances. 

What bothers me is that my memory of it "feels" both like a lucid, and a completely normal dream, and as far as I can tell there seems to be somewhat of a linear storyline to it, rather than my free will deciding what to do. However, I also remember thinking to myself that this was one of the longest/best LDs I've had. As far as I recall, the landscape was mostly patches of land surrounded by a massive body of water. If I remember correctly, I started at a sort of school/building, and broke a window and flew out to this place. I especially recall a small sort of island that I landed on. Near the end of the dream, I was with a friend, and night was falling fast as I flew towards a small illuminated place.

So the question is, was this a lucid dream, semi-lucid, or a non-lucid dream that "pretended" to be lucid? More worrying to me is that many of my so-called lucids seem to be developping "lucid dream signs", putting into question whether or not they really ARE lucid dreams, or just dreaming of lucidity so to speak. In analysis, this previous dream seems to be more normal dream than lucid; but I can't shake from my memory a few flashes of moments during the dream where I had that exhilarating feeling of being lucid.

----------


## Wildman

#804:
* Date:  December 28th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*I'm staying at a supposedly haunted mansion with some other guy. I think I'm pretty skeptical at first. Anyways, night falls and I'm getting ready to sleep. I go into the bathroom, which is just one oversized room with one toilet, that looks very out-of-place, like a public bathroom. It's pretty dirty and the lighting is eerie. I think I take a leak, and then as I turn around, I see someone behind the door as it closes. It's a horrific looking girl, staring at me with pure white eyes. I'm scared as hell, and she disappears. 

Shaken, I go back into the room where I'm supposed to sleep. My recall is pretty fuzzy around this part, but needless to say, the whole situation goes to hell. The girl starts reappearing, and both the guy and I are completely freaked out. More weird things start happening, and soon enough our only objective becomes to get the hell out of this place. The guy wants to take some weird route through a ventilation shaft, but I disagree. He ends up taking it by himself while I'm not looking, and as far as I can tell, he gets killed. 

I sprint down some stairs, and manage to get out of the house, even as everything around me is going crazy. I walk away, calm now, and see that it's daytime. For some reason, I end up going back inside the house, and it seems like everything is back to the way it was in the beginning.

----------


## Wildman

Happy new year to all! Hopefully this one will yield plenty of interesting dreams!

		 		#805:
* Date:  December 30th, 2008
 Length: 4 minutes

*This was a pretty strange dream. It was election time again or something, and a bunch of stuff happened. The one thing I recall was being in a gigantic soccer game between democrats and republicans. I was apparently on the democrat side. The "field" wasn't even really a field, it was a strange mix of indoors and outdoors, and kept morphing as the dream went on. At first, basically it was a very large rectangular surface, divided into several "lanes", separated by long rows of large shelves with boxes and stuff on them. There were essentially 1 person from each team in each lane. I was near the front of my lane. The goal area itself had no real goal, it was just a wide line marked by an area where any ball shot past that line would count.

My main rival (ie, the guy from the enemy team in my lane) was a bearded guy, who was supposedly Dennis Bergkamp (I refer to him as such later in the dream). At first, I have lots of trouble against him, and he usually manages to get past me with the ball. The main reason is that I'm almost completely blind: everything seems very dark and hard to see for me, so I can only occasionally stop the ball. Later on, my vision clears. Now the field seems more open, and the ground is actual grass. I get the ball, and assisted by a friend, push forward. I'm handling the ball very clumsily for some reason, but I manage to keep some amount of control. I notice that I have trouble running as fast as the others, but after a while it's back to normal. I come up near the other team's goal line, and struggle against a defender. Eventually, with the help of my friend/teammate, I manage to get an easy shot and score a goal. I think the score went something like this: At first it was 4-0 for us, then 4-1, and with my goal, 5-1.

After the goal, the field has morphed once again. At this point the shelves delimiting the two lanes have changed to grass hedges, and instead of being in one lane, I'm at the intersection of three, closer to my team's goal. Three opposing players come at me with the ball. Also, out of nowhere appears Usain Bolt, also playing for the other team. I don't remember much after that, except that I think the final score was 6-1.
_
An interesting note for those who believe in precognitive dreams, today a friend randomly linked me to a video about Usain Bolt. Not exactly convincing for me, but interesting._

----------


## Wildman

Not much interesting recall to share, I tried a WILD last night unsuccessfully. My history with WILDs (despite my nickname) is pretty bleak. However, I had a feeling I was decently close last night, but just couldn't manage to fall asleep.

*WILD Report:
Woke up after / at: ~ Five and a half hours. 6 AM.
Stayed up for: ~ 30 minutes
Doing what?: Reading DV, then doing a programming problem.
Approach: Billybob's WILD, using a repeating, pretty loud song as an anchor.

Result:* _Stayed awake for too long after getting in bed, over an hour, which was when the music was set to stop. Lost most focus and motivation by then, just couldn't get into that sleepy state. I probably stayed awake too long beforehand, or at least woke my mind up too much._

----------


## Wildman

Tried another WILD, almost following the exact same pattern as the previous try:
*
WILD Report:
Woke up after / at: ~ Five and a half hours. 6 AM.
Stayed up for: Exactly 29 minutes 
Doing what?: Listening to music in the dark, after taking a leak.
Approach: Billybob's WILD, using a repeating, pretty loud song as an anchor.

Result:* My memory is more blurry of what exactly happened, but I think I once again could not fall asleep for an hour. No lucid induced. Tonight I'll probably try reducing the time I stay awake before attempting WILD to around 15-20 minutes.


Also, a dream:

		 		#806:
* Date: January 3rd, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes*

I start out at home I think, and for some reason I have to drive somewhere. I take the car, but instead of being in the driver's seat, I'm in the passenger seat. The car is driving itself, on some sort of auto-pilot. After a while, I realize that I don't want to waste a few hours going to wherever I'm going, but that seems to be the only destination the auto-pilot knows.

I therefore get into the driver's seat, and turn the car around. The handling is really weird for some reason, and I end up in this sort of miniature town with a dirt road. The car sort of morphs into a weird tricycle, and I can't exactly get back home on that. I manage to contact a friend to give me a ride. The next thing I remember, I'm in some plaza, facing a large cathedral-looking building called "Castle ____", I don't remember the name really, it might have started with a C. Anyways, my friend arrives, along with a few other people I know. He takes my tricycle and the other peoples' stuff and all crams it into his car's trunk somehow. After that, the other people leave and I get in my friend's car.

----------


## Wildman

Not even a real WILD attempt last night, I kinda just slept through everything. On the other hand, I had a ton of short dreams recalled:

		 		#807:
* Date: January 4th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes

*I start out on a bench, in front of a coffee shop. Apparently, I have an assignment: Figure out the maximum and minimum amplitudes or frequency or something of waves inside a coffee cup (?!?!).

A bit later on, I'm participating in this weird sort of experiment/game/thing. Me and a few other people get on a makeshift plane. It takes off, and suddenly we realize that it's going to crash in 2 minutes, killing us all. I panic. I feel plain terror. After that, I don't remember much, but I think we ended up landing safely after all.

		 		#808:
* Date: January 4th, 2009
 Length: 1 minute
*
A very quick one, I was online watching a trailer for Half-Life 6 (?!??!). All I remember was that Gordon Freeman was in this weird, large, cubical samurai suit, fighting robots. The commentator in the video was talking about a laser gun.

		 		#809:
* Date: January 4th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*This dream had a really strange mood to it. Nothing really happened, but the whole time I felt very uneasy and everything seemed strange. I was with my mom, and the first thing I remember is us coming out of a subway station. I'm not sure just what we were looking for, I think perhaps a restaurant or some other place. Looking around, I remember seeing a poster on the wall, advertising a "Fáir", (with that accent on the a, I think).

We end up going into a diner, which is almost empty save for a mom and her kid. I'm not sure about the kid's age, he was basically a baby but could speak. We realize he speaks French, and start talking to him, asking him for directions I think. His mom is really pissed off for no apparent reason, and we just kinda ignore her. I'm told to carry the baby, so I pick him up. I almost accidentally drop him, but manage to catch him and lift him by his face-- it was really weird, and seemed kinda painful for him. Don't recall much after that.

		 		#810:
* Date: January 4th, 2009
 Length: 6 minutes
*
It's another one of those zombie apocalypses (playing Left 4 Dead hasn't helped with these dreams  :tongue2: ). I'm in a mall this time, with three other people. One is Bill from Left 4 Dead. Anyways, at first there's few signs of zombies. We arrive in this large open area after going through a small, white room (did the dream have some stuff happen before this? I'm not sure).

Anyways, at first we sort of spread out, not too worried about zombies. We go to this fountain, and also see a gun store. Some of us break the display window and grab some guns to replace what we already had. However, suddenly we start spotting some zombies in front of us. And behind. And to the left. And to the right. Soon enough there's a giant swarm, converging on us. We're scattered at this point. I'm near one other survivor, while the two others are on the escalators, trying to make a stand there. They have grenades. Myself and the other person decide to try something else. We pretend to be zombies, shuffling slowly and groaning (Hah, Shaun of the Dead anyone??). The zombies don't seem to notice us, occupied with the other two. I manage to make my way into a restaurant. A Zombie restaurant, that is! 

At this point, the other person I was with is gone. The zombie restaurant is literally serving zombies. This is a pretty funny scene. Apparently, it used to be some kind of asian restaurant. I see some pictures on the wall, still assuming my zombie disguise. Trying not to look suspicious, I take a seat, and groan at the zombified cook/waiter person, and I think I point at what I want. He/she groans in response, and grabs exactly what I ordered from under a counter, and gives it to me. I don't remember any of the food I saw, except that it was something green. Anyways, soon enough I make my way out of there, I think through a ventilation shaft.

I end up on the roof, where I meet back up with the other survivors. I vaguely remember something about a helicopter, and shooting a submachine gun. There's two sort of large huts on the roof, for no apparent reason. We go in one, and then the other. It's a pity I can't remember more of what happens in that other hut, because I vaguely recall something about teleporting to a beautiful world.

		 		#811:
* Date: January 4th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in what seems almost like the stereotypical, cloudy heaven. I think I'm in monk's robes. Anyways, I get to some place where there's a small gate (not the entrance to heaven, some other place), fixed on a wall on either side of the gate, are two sort of texts/puzzles. I think the right one was just writing, while the left one was a 3 piece set of indentations in marble or some clear stone. The gate won't open at first. I stare at the left side for a while, and rearrange the pieces to make a different pattern, sort of like a Z, but a bit more complex. The inscriptions shine briefly, and the gate opens.

Nearby, inside, are two sort of torture chambers/cages. There is a constant fire that burns in them, and I remember thinking that they are torture chambers for superhumans. Apparently, I'm St. Michael. I'm not sure how I find this out, I think maybe at some point a voice calls me that. I find a small control panel with some levers, and I pull them. These open the doors to the cages. I go inside one, the fire only hurting me mildly. I see a person's skeleton in there, and go into some sort of inventory mode like in a game. I can pick the item "Kona's skull", and I think the description is something obvious like "Belongs to Kona's corpse" or "Part of Kona's body." That's pretty much the last thing I remember from this dream.

Another interesting remark, a friend of mine just sort of mentioned St. Michael in a conversation with me.

----------


## Wildman

Well, after two or three days of failed WILDs / recall, had a pretty good lucid dream last night. I accomplished (sort of, not quite in the way I expected) something I've been trying to do in lucids for a while: shoot a fireball from my hands.

		 		#812:
* Date: January 7th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes

*The beginning of this dream is the most fuzzy in terms of recall. I think I'm in a place covered in snow, with my mom and a few others. We're on the run from something if I recall correctly, and as we run, the ground below lifts up to form pillars. Using the ground as a sort of staircase, we manage to enter some sort of elevated house or something, although it seems more like the world around me has morphed into the house more than me entering it. 

Anyways, as we walk in, I slowly become lucid (though it sort of comes and goes over time).  I think we encounter some other people at this point, but they make us welcome. I kiss some girl, and then drift off to another room while everyone else talks, sitting around a fire I think. I realize it's getting really dark, which is usually a bad sign for me that the lucid dream is ending. I turn on some lights and for a moment just concentrate, and I feel back "in" the dream. 

I then decide to try to shoot a fireball. I stare at my palm for a moment, and focus and feeling heat and fire in it, as preparation. I think I can feel it somewhat, and I think I see some slight movement on the inside of my hand. I then extend my arm and focus on firing a fireball at the wall. Nothing happens. I try again a few times, still to no avail. For some reason, I decide to try the stereotypical Dragonball Z kamehameha instead. I focus intensely and yell out the word slowly. To my surprise, it works. A weird looking, orange-ish sphere with a trail is fired from my hands, and it hits the wall. A huge explosion ensues, destroying everything around me, and changing the entire scene.

I find myself in the middle of a frozen tundra, and I think there's some sort of war going on. I see vehicles and soldiers in the distance, and hear guns/cannons firing around me. I decide to get out of there. I'm only partially lucid at this point, and this weird "scene selection" button thing appears in my vision. I "select" it, and manage to change where I am. I end up on a sort of network of bridges and platforms above a large body of water. I fly around a bit, and don't recall much after that.



		 		#813:
* Date: January 7th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*This was just a quick dream I had after the lucid. I was driving around, and ended up going to some high school. It was almost night time, but lots of people were hanging around, playing sports and doing other stuff. I walked around for a bit, then joined a couple people in playing soccer. At some point, two fake footballs (they were white and made of some sort of foam I think) landed near me, and I threw them back to some kids. I accidentally threw one extremely hard though, so they had to walk a while to get it.

----------


## Wildman

Just a little snippet from last night (more like this morning actually).

		 		#814:
* Date: January 8th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*Don't recall much from this one. Basically, I was with two friends, fighting an intense battle against some evil warlord or whatever and his two minions. One of the minions was this large, white, sort of blob creature with a sword. I'm not sure what the other one was, I think some form of undead guy. I'm armed with this weird sort of weapon: it's like a red curtain and sword at the same time, that essentially burns or cuts anything it touches, sort of like a lightsaber. I don't know what the others have as weapons.

Anyways, the fight begins, and for a while nothing really happens. We manage to kill the undead guy, and then focus our attention on the main enemy. However, he manages to hold the three of us off, with the help of the blob. We realize while fighting that whenever we manage to injure him, he quickly regenerates before we can strike again. We decide to change our focus, and attack the blob. However, it has the same type of regeneration. I don't remember if we ever won the fight.

----------


## Wildman

#815:
* Date: January 9th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*I wrote down notes for this in the middle of the night, now the memory has faded quite a bit. Basically, I was in what is a library I used to go to in real life, but in this dream it's been turned into a kind of dining room. My brother is there, and I'm not sure just what he says, but apparently he insults a guy named Mr. Denorsky. The guy is not angry, and apparently he's some kind of psychologist, and just wants to talk with my brother. My brother, however, storms off. For a long time, the guy keeps trying to speak with him, to no avail.

----------


## Wildman

#816:
* Date: January 10th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes

*I'm near a couple of large buildings, which are in the middle of nowhere basically. Around them is just some fields of grass, and some dirt roads. I meet some guy who looks like Imhotep from The Mummy and also the Hitman from... Hitman. Anyways, we have some sort of confrontation, and the guy goes into a restaurant of some sort. I watch him from the window, and he occasionally glances at me from his table, where he's sitting with a few other people. I think he laughs.

Here's what's going on: he somehow summons 2 helicopters to shoot at me. I happen to have super powers (flight, and extreme speed/strength, and I think size, that or the helicopters were very small). I easily take down the first ones. More come, and I do the same. However, it seems that every time I take two helicopters down, two others, more advanced and better equipped, appear and attack me. I think to myself that I just have to destroy a certain number and then I can attack the guy himself. I run out to one of the dirt roads, and spot two helicopters trying to take off. I manage to grab one, and flip it over before it can do anything. I think it blows up. I also manage to grab the other's tail and throw it or something. At some point, I see a strange-looking pilot on the ground. 

I think to myself that I can kill him, because he's not really a human. I say it out loud or something, and he laughs. I stab him three times with a large, metallic pole. Blood spurts out, and I realize that he really was a human after all. More helicopters come...

#817:
* Date: January 10th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

This is sort of interesting, I'm not sure if it's a continuation of the previous dream or what. I'm in some place in the hills, and I see a small building in front of me. I walk in through one of the doors. Inside, they're shooting The Dark Knight, and I see The Joker. I'm told to quiet down and come in through the other door, because I'm in the way of the cameras. I don't listen, and just walk around. The dream sort of changes, and it doesn't seem like they're filming a scene anymore. instead, a few people are sitting at a round, wooden table.

One of them is a friend of mine, but apparently he's the guy from the previous dream (who sent the helicopters after me). Instead of us trying to kill each other, we just shake hands and laugh, praising each others' talents. Around this point, I start becoming lucid. I remember one task I set out for myself: morph into something, in this case a dragon. I don't really know where to start though. My memory here is a bit fuzzy. For some reason, maybe because of something I tried to do, it starts to rain. I try to will the sun to come back out, but it doesn't really work. I ask the people around if they have any suggestions, but I don't think they do. Soon enough, I wake up.

----------


## Wildman

#818:
* Date: January 17th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm driving a car, with my mom in the passenger seat. We're in a mountainous area, with some scattered about. It's sort of strange, because the passenger seat also has a steering and pedals. I switch to that seat, and try to drive around. It works fine at first, but then I realize the brake pedal is stuck, just as I'm heading into a sort of mansion's parking lot at a decent speed. I push on the brake pedal as hard as I can, but to no avail. I realize I'm going to have to hit something to stop, and end up rear-ending a sort of semi-truck. 

Somehow, myself, my mom, and the car I was driving ends up pretty far from the accident area, where a whole crowd of stereotypical "rednecks" has assembled. They all seem extremely angry, and one woman is even crying, although the actual damage to the truck was minor. For a long while, I discuss with my mom whether or not we should tell them it was my car that hit them. Finally, I decide to come clean. I go up to them, and try to explain what happened. They basically seem like they want to kill me. I try to reason with them, but soon enough I start thinking to myself that using logic will be useless here. I don't really remember how everything turns out, but it sure seemed to be going badly.

----------


## Wildman

#819:
* Date: February 16th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes

*I'm not too sure about the sequence of events in this dream, so the chronology will be a bit out of whack.
I'm with my family, and for some reason I think my mom believes a zombie apocalypse is going on, and has already taken most of the world. Everyone else seems to agree with her that we should prepare. Throughout the whole dream, the atmosphere is tense: nothing really happens, but there's always that feeling that all hell could break loose at any instant.

At some point, we get into a helicopter, piloted by Peter Griffin. We fly over the current small city we're in. I point out that there seem to be no zombies. One of my brothers points at a clump of slowly moving people coming out of the subway, and I tell him that that's just regular people going to work, which it was. Eventually, we decide to land at an airstrip. For a while it seems like we're going too fast to possibly land without hitting a plane that's already there. Just as we approach the plane, we somehow swerve to the side just enough to avoid it and land perfectly. I think to myself for a second that the helicopter's rotor should have hit the plane, but make no further note of it.

We end up in this very luxurious hotel, and i point out that google news makes essentially no mention of zombie invasion, except one unrelated article. My parents say that it's some sort of coverup, and that my mom has a knack for sensing things. Not much happens after.

----------


## Wildman

Been busy and sort of forgetting about dreaming and LDs. I'm trying to get back into it though.

#820:
* Date: March 21st, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I think I'm in the future, although there's no futuristic advances or anything. It's more like the world has been mostly wiped clean of life, but not in a destructive way. I feel like I'm in some sort of almost heavenly kind of place, with a couple of people. One of them seems to be a sort of martial arts master. We walk around this sort of courtyard, then enter a sort of greek-looking columned building, I think a library. We start going down a long aisle of books, and then encounter a group of people.

Apparently they're out to kill us, and after a quick staredown, the martial arts master tells us we should run. I think he briefly fights one of our enemies off, then comes with us. To slow down our pursuers, we somehow open doors that come out of the bookcases, that they have to break through. Eventually, I think we escape.


I'm not sure if this is part of the same dream or not, but I remember being with a couple people on a mission to save the world from the devil or something. It's night time, and we're on some sort of large pier. There seems to be a new year's celebration or something similar going on. We realize that this is the time that something disastrous is going to occur, and we quickly come up with a plan to stop it. I'm not quite sure what happens, perhaps the dream goes on, the disaster happens, and then the dream restarts. 

Regardless, I end up, moments before anything occurs, seeing my parents, who are part of the plan. I tell them that I'm from the near future, and that we need to adjust the plan or it will fail. We decide to hijack some sort of boat. I don't remember much besides that, except making it to a large boat after coming across the devil, in the form of a seductive woman.

----------


## Wildman

#821:
* Date: March 23rd, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*Had a weird sort of semi-lucid dream last night. I was in a somewhat wooded area, in the hills. I think a couple people were with me, but I'm not sure what we were doing. As sometimes happens in my dreams, I suddenly realized that I could float in the air, almost in a flying way. It's basically like being able to keep "jumping" while in mid-air, but it's kind of hard to describe. Anyways, this floatiness doesn't always click with me, but this time it seems to help me realize that I'm probably dreaming. 

I basically ditch the people I'm currently with, and fly down towards a nearby building. It's sort of in the middle of nowhere, and seems like an office building. There's a long bridge to my left, I think over a ravine. I float up to one of the windows of the building, and break it by tossing something (don't quite remember what it is). The glass breaks, and I think I break another one of the windows. I take a look at the shards, and realize that they don't like quite realistic, and that some of them randomly disappeared.

After that, the dream starts sort of fading out. There's this weird sequence where my brother is talking to me, and apparently I'm participating in a kind of lucid dreaming experiment. My vision goes dark basically, and I'm told to try to focus my way back into a lucid dream. I try, but I don't know what happens next, I don't think I have much success.

----------


## Wildman

Lots of short dreams to share from last night / night before last.

                      #822:
* Date: March 26th, 2009
 Length: 2 minutes
*
I'm outside, and it's dusk, which quickly turns to a clear night. I'm near the seashore, and for some reason, I realize that I'm dreaming.  There's a couple people around, but I'm not quite sure why. Looking towards the shore, I see there are a lot of strange wooden barricades/debris. I decide to try to fly. A lot of the time this isn't too much of a problem for me, but here I have a bit more trouble than usual. I always get a bit of a start (ie, a high floaty jump), but then fall back down. Eventually I think to myself that the only reason I'm being unsuccessful is that I'm still a bit afraid, and if I just let myself go and go for it without hesitation it will work. Taking a running start, I focus on just relaxing and I think I succeed in taking off. The dream fades out though. 

#823:
* Date: March 27th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I'm outside in this strange sort of jungle place, somewhat populated with people and, I think, soldiers. Apparently, I'm Bob Marley or someone similar. I meet up with a friend, and he has a weird sort of wooden stick, with a sort of marijuana paste on one end. He lights it and we take turns smoking it. I feel a bit guilty doing so. The drug isn't really having much effect though. My friend starts biting pieces out of the "cigar", literally eating wood. Apparently this is supposed to increase the effect, so I do so as well. 

Eventually, I proceed up to some sort of temple. My friend is already there, just lying down and chilling out. There is a lion close by, near him, and a few other people, but no one seems to be worried about the lion. At this point I'm a little high, and my friend and I start talking about animals or something. There's supposedly some weird mystical significance to the animals that naturally come to our minds right now. My friend names the first one that he thinks of, and I name two. One of them was a lion, so this supposedly symbolizes some aspect of my spirit or personality or whatever. I look at the nearby lion, and I'm a bit afraid at first, but calm myself, thinking that it will only harm me if I'm afraid. I try to focus and approach it, but suddenly this other sort of small animal runs up to my leg, and starts angrily screaming and scratching. I think the lion somehow asks it to stop.

Besides that, I had another dream where I was drafted into the army. I vaguely remember some weird evil plot going on. I also recall seeing my schedule, it was something like: "First day next week, turret repair. Second day, combat training" or something.
Finally, I had a dream where I was basically watching Family Guy. Everyone in the family apparently drank an invisibility potion, which Stewie had invented.

----------


## Wildman

#824:
* Date: April 24th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes

*I start out standing in a sort of plaza, with some people around. I seem to be on some kind of university campus. I keep waiting, and eventually a nurse or two bring me an injured person on a stretcher. For some reason, I'm serving as a surgeon, even though I'm aware that I don't really know what I'm doing. People keep bringing me patients, and apparently I help them. There seem to be several others around just standing waiting for injured people to help.

I end up in a room, and discussing a surgery I have to do. One person is a nurse, the other some form of doctor. We soon get into a pretty heated debate about what procedure to follow. Eventually, the surgery begins. I remember feeling nervous, and pulling something out from the patient's organs. 

The next thing I remember, I'm outside of a kind of house. Besides the house, I seem to be basically in the middle of nowhere, in the hills. In the distance is a sort of mountain ridge overlooking an ocean. Near the house, I see someone I recognize, the only person around. I talk to him, and the conversation turns sour. I realize he's betrayed me in some way. We end up near the cliffs, and there's some kind of rocket ship nearby.

Soon enough, we're fighting to the death. I eventually manage to throw him down off the side, and he rolls down. I somehow manage to slide down as well without hurting myself. We reach a small ledge overlooking the ocean. The guy is beat up and dazed from his fall. I take this opportunity to hit him off the cliff. He falls for a long while and hits the water. At this point, I assume he's dead. After 30 seconds or so, however, I see him swimming in the water, back towards the shore..

----------


## Wildman

After another huge gap in activity, I'm gonna try to revive this journal again. 

I'm currently trying to get more rigorous with reality checks, doing them both at random and as a reaction to ~5 ideas/things I've decided on, though the list of things may involve in the future. So far, in two days of doing it, I've had one lucid dream (short and not vivid, but still something). Basically, I was in some parking lot, and I don't remember quite how, but I became lucid. Perhaps (I hope) I reality checked at the sight of cars, one of the things I've picked to RC to. Anyways, besides that moment of clarity, it seems I basically just did random shit. I ended up ramming a car into a building, crashing into a room where some sort of seminar was going on. Not much happened afterwards, besides a failed attempt at sex before the dream faded.



Besides that, a couple of random dreams:

	 		 		#825:
* Date: June 26th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in this sort of small arabian-looking city, with a couple of people. Apparently, it's a reunion of a lot of my old friends/schoolmates. Unfortunately, I can't seem to recognize anybody. Hanging with me the whole time is a 20-something looking guy in a fancy outfit. After a long while, we end up chatting, and I realize he used to be my best friend when I was small. I tell him that I don't recognize anyone except him, and he tries to clear things up. I don't remember much more, although I guess it's slightly noteworthy that everyone in the dream, though they should have been my age, appeared significantly older.


#826:
* Date: June 24th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in a plane, and the dream begins around takeoff. I think I can walk around during takeoff for some reason, though, and I go to the cockpit. From there, I'm surprised at the takeoff maneuvers of the pilot: We fly low through a forest, dodging individual tree branches despite the size of the plane. I think I occasionally have a "third person view" of the plane. After the forest, we reach this sort of gigantic metallic grid with holes in it. The holes are just barely large enough for the plane to pass through. ing 

Suddenly, the plane starts flying straight up into the air, parallel to the metal grid. Soon, we start losing speed, and the pilot has to tilt the plane so that we won't fall flat back down to the ground. After a near loss of control, we narrowly pass through one of the holes, and this marks a successful takeoff.

During the flight, we reach a point where it's nighttime over the ocean. There starts to be turbulence, and it gets more and more extreme until we start rapidly changing altitudes. We may have crashed at the end of the dream.

----------


## Wildman

This was a strange sort of dream, what I would call a fake lucid, and fake dreamshare. In the dream I mostly thought I was lucid/dreamsharing, but now I can clearly say I wasn't.

#827:
* Date: June 24th, 2009
 Length: Tough to judge in real time... felt rather long in dream time, maybe 10 minutes real time?

*I don't remember quite how this dream started. However, I soon end up with my roommate in a sort of hybrid of a school and a large laboratory. I'm convinced that we're having some sort of dreamshare, and that we both "realize" this is a dream. As such, we basically decide to enjoy ourselves controlling the dream and messing around as we see fit. I don't quite remember what we do inside of the school, but eventually we end up outside.

We see a bus which many old and newer friends of mine are about to get on. My roommate and I get on last, and we decide we'd rather have different seats. We agree to somehow "load" to an earlier point in the dream, just before everyone got on the bus. This time, we rush inside to get the first spots -- we choose seats somewhere around the middle. Eventually, everyone gets on, and the bus leaves.

We somehow find ourselves in the air, though I think we were still in the bus, not a plane. A while passes, though I don't remember doing anything in particular. Nearing the end of our trip, I look out the window at some hills and other rather beautiful sights. We land on some sort of paved airstrip, and I tell my friend I'd like to try something, namely morphing into a wolf, before we do anything else.

As I start trying to concentrate, I realize my roommate seems to be rapidly getting tired, and he soon is down on the ground. After struggling for a bit, I think he passes out. I then start feeling my own energy leaving me, despite my efforts to focus. Also, as I start getting tired, everything around me seems to be fading as well. Just before the dream ends, I reason (though this doesn't quite make sense) that it was my roommate's, and then my own, energy that was keeping the dreamworld together.

----------


## Wildman

Well, took a plane today, and somehow managed to fall asleep and get 3 recalled dreams. They're all short, but it's still something.

#828:
*Date: June 30th, 2009
 Length: 1 minute
*
I'm in the plane, and they're trying to serve some sort of food. I can't remember who, either myself or my dad, was pretending to be asleep because they didn't want to be given anything. I woke up shortly after.


#829:
*Date: June 30th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm in the back left seat of a car, and my dad is in the driver's seat. My mom is in the right front seat. We're in some sort of flat, rather narrow straight course in the mountains somewhere. Apparently, we're here because my mom feels that my dad needs some driving practice. Various obstacles are scattered around, and as I watch, we suddenly seem to be about to crash into a blue car. We stop just in time, inches from the other car. My dad makes some sort of comment about driving better when we're not watching, and we continue down the course.


The last dream was something about me watching a documentary. The subject was really strange, something about the similarity between comparing Lebron James and Phil Jackson with Rafael Nadal and <someone I don't remember>.

----------


## Wildman

#830:
*Date: July 1st, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes

*Hard to make a consistent, flowing narrative out of this dream, I basically remember two isolated parts of it, but I'm pretty sure they all belong to the same dream. 

Throughout the dream, I'm in some sort of small city, mainly composed of one very long, uphill street overlooking a body of water. The first thing I wrote down in my notes was talking to a friend of mine, telling him the story of a Celt, who fought in a battle outnumbered 1 to 2860. If I'm not mistaken, I think at this point, I'm in some sort of house on the left side of the street (if you're looking downwards), near the top of the hill.

After that, I'm in the main street of the city, on the right sidewalk to be precise. Another friend of mine has apparently had a baby, and given it to me to beg for money with. The baby looks very small and abnormal, and after a while I feel angry at my friend for having me do this. By the end of my begging, I total my earnings at 0 cents, and tell this to my friend.


#831:
*Date: July 1st, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes
*
<I'm not 100&#37; sure if this part actually happened, of it's more of an implanted memory, so to speak, from later in the dream...> I'm just outside a sort of small village in the mountains. It seems very zen and peaceful, and I see a few impressive buildings. One looks like a large cube with windows, and one may have been a round pagoda-like building. Anyways, I soon leave (I think, flying).

The next thing I recall, I'm in a truck, with my brother at the wheel. Apparently, some sort of undead plague has spread across the land. As we speed down a dirt road, we drive past and/or hit some of the ghouls. Once we're clear of danger, I look around, shocked at the devastation and the barren wasteland that has replaced the forests. We eventually reach the village from before, and although there isn't that much destruction visually, I seem shocked and outraged at what damage has been done. The cube building is gone, and this is what seems to anger me the most. I don't remember much after that.


#832:
*Date: July 1st, 2009
 Length: 8 minutes
*
The beginning of this dream is a bit fuzzy to me, I'm not quite sure just how I got lucid. Basically, in the dream I'm reading some kind of book, at least mentally (I don't think I actually saw a page or anything), and what I see in the dream is what I'm reading about. I vaguely recall being in a room with a wooden counter in front of me. 

At this point, I think I start realizing I'm dreaming, but I also want to keep reading whatever I was reading and go along with the dream. I choose to stop reading, and I guess progressively become more aware and actually meaningfully lucid (ie, actually realizing I'm dreaming beyond just thinking "I'm lucid"). 

 Anyways, it appears that I'm in my grandparents' house (roughly, some differences). I walk outside for a moment, and decide to see if I can fly at all, sort of to confirm that I'm dreaming. I don't take off fully, but get enough of that hovering/floating ability to prove to myself that this isn't reality. Going back inside, I walk around for a bit, and see a cousin of mine.

I decide to summon an old crush by an indirect method: I walk up to my cousin and tell him "Could you ask <her> to appear outside in 15 seconds?" He accepts, and I make my way outside. To my surprise though, I find some very strange, extremely creepy, large white egg with a sort of snarling face. I think to myself that perhaps this appeared because I didn't have a clear mental image of the girl, since I haven't seen her in a long time. 

I walk around for a bit, and feel the dream starting to fade out. I stand in place for a moment and try to concentrate, and it comes back. I see a sort of playground nearby, and for a while I fly around and try doing some dives and flips around various structures. I have no difficulty with the flips -- it feels as if I'm able to will a sort of force to spin me, keep me balanced, and bring me back on my feet. 

Anyways, I decide to try to summon another person. I see some guy nearby, and try the same trick as before, willing this time for Monica Bellucci to appear  :wink2:  . A relatively similarly looking woman appears, I guess, except at the time I noticed she had some facial features from Eva Mendes. After some attempt at dream sex, I'm not quite sure what happens but she's gone, and two or three people show up. One of them may have been my uncle.

I try to stabilize the dream again, using some voice commands this time. Then, for some reason, I decide to try and see if I can't rip out one the of the guys' heart from a distance (Don't know where I got this idea, never thought of it before... I think the guy in question was annoying me in the dream). Anyways, I look at the person in question, and extend my arm towards him, so that my palm is pointing towards his heart. I concentrate, and I can see a part of his chest taking the form of his heart, as if it's being pushed out. I can almost feel the heart as well, from a distance. I decide not to completely rip it out, though, and just stop there. 

I instead figure I'll try to see if I can make the guy trip. I try to concentrate on making it happen, but it doesn't quite work. Eventually, I get a false awakening. 

--> I'm just outside my grandparents' house this time, and I'm with a couple people, discussing the LD I just had. I don't remember doing much besides that.

----------


## Wildman

#833:
*Date: July 2nd, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes

*I'm at some sort of lecture on theater, in a small auditorium. My old english teacher is giving the lecture. Before I take my seat, I meet an old acquaintance from high school, and we chat for a bit before sitting down. As I find a seat, I spot another old friend, and we talk for a while.

The lecture then begins, and for most of it, I have no idea what is being said. I feel extremely confused, and I don't seem to understand anything the lecturer tries to explain, while others seem to get it perfectly. Eventually, after what is supposedly an hour, the lecture ends. 

Stepping outside with my friend, we say our goodbyes as he gets into his car. I head to another car, and get in the driver's seat. At this point, my brothers appear, and we have some argument about whether I'm allowed to use this car. Apparently they want me to get out of the vehicle and let them drive, or something like that. I get really angry over this for some reason, and I think I even end up crying, not sure exactly why.

----------


## Wildman

Another LD,  :smiley: 

#834:
*Date: July 4th, 2009
 Length: 7 minutes

*I'm inancient Rome. At the beginning of the dream, I'm standing in a corridor, just outside a large room that serves as a sort of court / council chambers. I open the doors, and see that something is going on inside and that I'm interrupting, so I quickly close the doors without entering. I'm then apparently shipped off to war as a Roman soldier. 

I don't know if the dream actually had a war sequence, but I recall essentially nothing from it, except that Maximus (from Gladiator) was my commander. My regiment returns to the city I was in earlier. For some reason, I'm in a rush to return to the same place I was in the beginning of the dream. Once we're past the city gates, I start running, and reach the doors once again. The same thing happens as before -- I open them, notice something is going on, and close them again without entering.

To the right of the doors, on a bench, I see a man and ask him: "What do you know about assizes?" (in the sense of assize courts, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assize_Court). I don't recall exactly why, but I had thought out this question carefully to get a certain important answer. Anyways, soon enough, for some reason, I slowly start realizing I'm dreaming (the level of lucidity varies, not very high on the whole I think).  I start heading for the way out of the corridor, and see a black guy there, who says something about being from Stanford. I then walk outside.

Around me is a large, green park, with a decently sized fountain nearby as well. Some aspects are vaguely reminiscent of part of my college campus. Anyways, I decide to try something I have no skill or experience with in real life -- skateboarding. I think I got the idea (and the skateboard) from someone close by who had a board. Anyways, I jump on it, and have no problems keeping my balance. I spot someone I know, and ride towards him. I decide to try a jump, and something sort of weird happens where I seem to be floating in the air, holding my board against my feet, for as long as I want. I eventually decide to land, and exchange a few words with my friend. 

I then walk off, trying to think of what I should do next. If I remember correctly, the park now takes on a few aspects of a city street. In the distance, I see a couple trash dumpsters. I decide to see if I can reach unrealistic speeds, setting a goal to reach them in around 10 seconds. At first, I sprint and don't go quite as fast as I would like to. However, with some focus, I manage to accelerate and my vision blurs as everything starts passing by extremely fast (I think I sort of willed this to happen as a kind of way to "trick" myself into going faster, I don't remember exactly, but something along those lines happened). 

After that, I don't quite remember how the dream ends. The last of my notes say "Thing about car", but that doesn't ring a bell anymore. 



_As a side comment, I don't know if it was just a few lucky mornings or what, but it seems to me that I'm getting a lot of super-short, mostly unrecalled dreams, and also the longer ones like above, where I just spontaneously "feel" that I'm dreaming and become lucid. It's a funny feeling, the thought sort of creeps into my mind during those dreams, and at first I don't act on it, but eventually when I've thought about it a little bit more, I smile and start really realizing that this is a dream. As I said, I don't actually yet have a lot of examples from the past few days where this yielded a decent (lengthwise among other things) lucid dream, except the above two, but it feels like I've had a lot of these.  Hopefully this is something that continues._

----------


## Wildman

#835:
*Date: July 4th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes
*
Pretty muddled recall on this one... Basically I was in a spaceship, with a couple other people, one for sure was my brother. Apparently, we were the human slaves of an alien race, doing whatever tasks were needed on the ship. Anyways, we weren't gonna just stand around and live as slaves, so we concocted some sort of escape plan. After a while spent in a room with an alien ordering us around, my brother and I went into another area where we could be alone. I then opened up a sort of small booklet, and started scribbling a bunch of stuff on a lot of pages. In particular, I drew a sort of large, messy star map with a ton of intersecting lines, indicating spaceship routes or something. At the bottom, I forged a sort of "seal of approval," signed Sleg (supposedly, an alien name). I wasn't very satisfied by my drawing, because it didn't look very professional. The plan was to pretend we had some sort of official authorization to take a small spacecraft away from the ship. 

Anyways, my brother starts hurrying me, telling me that we don't have much time and that what I'm doing isn't that important. We proceed outside, and I think hand the booklet to a guard or something. He seems fooled by the ruse. I don't remember very much after that, I think we managed to get into the smaller spaceship.

----------


## Wildman

Haven't really had many recalled dreams lately, what I do recall is mostly muddled half-lucid dreams that quickly fade out or turn to dream sex which then causes the dream to fade out...

There's another dream in that vein that I'd rather not share, but I will mention something interesting. In the dream (I don't think it was lucid, maybe very little if at all), I managed to speak two words I remembered in a made-up language from a fiction book I read. I don't know if that's significant at all.

I also vaguely recall some other dream, where I was in a large, dusty parking lot. At some point I think I literally was a small car, hidden in the back of a large truck.

----------


## Wildman

#836:
*Date: July 9th, 2009
 Length: 2 minutes

*Hard to explain this clearly: it seems I dreamt of posting in my dream journal, but I can't quite recall if what I posted in the dream was actually a dream I had previously during the night, or if it was just something made up. I can "feel" the memory of that dream, but I don't know if that was just generated during _this_ dream.Anyways, the dream I'm posting about in this dream has something to do with 3 people: one of my brothers, my mom, and myself, and we each have to go through some sort of trial/experience that will teach us something. My trial is something in the past, I think my mom was in the future, and my brother I'm not sure.

#837:
*Date: July 9th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in some building, supposedly on my university campus. There's  a small gathering going on, and people are grabbing food and finding tables. Suddenly, two guys walk up to me, and start talking. At first I don't realize they're talking to me, then I turn around. They act like they know me, but at first I have no idea who they are. Eventually, we sit at a table, and I "recognize" them as guys I had met 2 years ago (not really) and who were advertising some athletics program. One of them was pretty fat and reminded me of someone I've seen in real life.

Anyways, something happens, and soon everyone starts evacuating the room. I follow the two guys upstairs, and we join a couple people in a "safe room" with a large metal door. Apparently, we have to brace for some disaster. We close the door, and it automatically seals itself shut so that we can't open it anymore. For a while, we just wait in the room. My back is to the wall opposite the door, and two other people are near me, while the others are scattered about the room. Suddenly, I apparently trigger some sort of device, and the wall behind me explodes, vaporizing me and the two people nearby. I feel no real pain, and I'm just left as a sort of spectator to what's going on.

The explosion was apparently set up by some people trying to get in the room, or at least, cause trouble. I think Bruce Willis was among them. Anyways, the dream "restarts" back to just before we entered the safe room. This time, we enter a different room, just opposite the old one. We wait for a couple people to get in, and once again seal ourselves shut. I don't recall if anything interesting happens after that.

----------


## Wildman

#838:
*Date: July 10th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes

*I don't really know if this was a lucid dream at some point or not, my recall is rather blurry. From what I can tell, I would say I had a few moments of lucidity, but they quickly melded and faded back into a normal dream. 

Basically, I'm in my house, and soon enough, a somewhat modified version of my backyard. In what seem to be the few moments of lucidity, I decide to fly above a nearby body of water, to some hills in the distance, wondering if I'll have time to explore them. As I approach, having lost most lucidity by now, I end up in some weird sort of floating, gigantic construction. It's part waterfall, part vertical obstacle course. Apparently, I'm the protagonist of some sort of gameshow that's going on on it. As I start climbing/flying up, I reach several checkpoints (in the form of sort of long, yellow, horizontal foam bars that I hang on to), and a commentator keeps remarking on my progress. 

I don't remember much besides that, just passing checkpoints and, I think, eventually reaching the top.


#839:
*Date: July 10th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes
*
It's near dusk, in an open, somewhat devastated-looking area enclosed by some hills. I seem to have some sort of superpowers, mainly a kind of precognition, and fighting skills / strength, among other things which I'll elaborate on shortly. I'm fighting against my brother, who, as far as superpowers, basically is Spiderman. Apparently, he's horribly angry at me, and basically wants to kill me or at the very least hurt me. At first, we exchange some heated words, in a very dramatic fashion. I try to convince him that I'm not really against him, but he doesn't listen.

I apparently know exactly how this battle is going to go -- I've foreseen that I will dodge all of my brother's attacks and be unharmed. Knowing this, I feel reassured as we start to fight. My brother has several syringues that he starts using as weapons. One is filled with a greenish acid, and he manages to stab me with it, and starts to inject the substance. I had seen this coming as well, and knew that instead of hurting me as he hoped, I would be able to absorb it to make me stronger. Thus, I let him inject all the acid. He stands back for a moment, and then is surprised to see that it hasn't harmed me. 

We start fighting again, and he pulls out another syringue, this time filled with a different substance. I struggle to disarm him, bending the syringue in the process, and eventually manage to grab it. He tries to take it back, but, after thinking for a moment, I throw it into a nearby bush where he can't find it. The fight then proceeds, often taking to the air as I can fly (or at least, jump very high), and he uses his webslinging abilities on nearby buildings or constructions (This is strange -- from what I can tell, there weren't "really" any buildings in the area, but I still also have this vision of him swinging from them...). 

Anyways, the fight progresses, and without even trying, I seem to instinctively dodge any incoming attacks. I feel almost like a passive observer, and my body just naturally reacts. Eventually, my brother is joined by the Green Goblin (or at least, a similar character), while I myself also have an ally who appears, though I don't really know who it is. Twice, the GG takes out a large fan, opens it, and just waits for our move. As we approach, we realize that strapped to the backside of the fan, out of our view, are several bombs. We manage to survive the first time, and the second time I have some sort of tribal-looking blanket with me, and I use it to somehow absorb the explosions.

After that, my brother and I face off, while the other two fight each other a ways off. I manage to severely beat my brother, and then come to help my ally. That's about it.

----------


## Wildman

#840:
*Date: July 12th, 2009
 Length: 6 minutes

*I'm outside doing some jogging in a sort of village in an isolated valley somewhere unknown. I pass a wooden bridge over a small river, and enter what seems to be the commercial area of the town. There, I see two old acquaintances, and stop jogging to talk with them. 

After chatting for a while, I look around and see a sort of store/bar. I see a girl nearby mixing a drink, and she brings to me. I drink it, and a few seconds later find myself passing out.

I "wake up" in a large, dark room. I feel tired, and also turned on, as indicated by some statistics that appear in my field of vision. I can barely speak and move, especially at first. All around me are people, some I recognize. There are about 40 of us in the room. Most of the people are lying down, or chained in some way, or just can't move. I get up, and to my dread, notice some horrific looking creatures in the corner of the room. They look large, mutated, somewhat vampiric, formerly human monsters. I realize that they're trying to turn us all into these, by some bizarre thing involving sex. A few seconds after I notice them, the creature vanish into parts of the room. 

I end up having sex with the girl who gave me the drink, though she is apparently the mastermind behind all this. Later in the dream (at least, I think it's part of this dream), I find myself in a large factory, with my brother and many other people, fighting a battle against some others (mostly human, but maybe some of the creatures from before?). All around me I can hear and see people in combat. I myself start fighting a guy who is protecting and using a sort of cart that holds (I think, six) these small (about an arm's length) missile-looking things, that are some sort of acid weapons. 

After a while, I manage to knock out the guy or something, and I pick up the last weapon on the cart to see how it works. However, I hold it upside down by accident, and it spills acid all over my right arm. In a good amount of pain, I drop the weapon and start heading for a nearby row of sinks. I quickly splash my arm under as much water as possible, while my nearby brother talks with me and I explain what happened. I still feel pain in my arm, but progressively it's more of a sort of paralysis that takes over. Lifting what clothes were covering my arm, I see that thankfully, no great damage has been dealt to the skin.

----------


## Wildman

#841:
*Date: July 14th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes

*SoI'm in England, in what is apparently the future, although I don't really notice anything especially technologically advanced about it. I'm in some kind of city, and I mainly remember one very long, straight street near the edge of the city, decorated with trees and bushes. Anyways, I walk from one end of the city to the other following this street, and then I realize that I have to go back to the other end.

Apparently, I'm attending some sort of school. I don't remember it's full name, something like "Dresden School of..." or "Dresden <something> School." Anyways, as I walk back, I see a portion of the street that is wet. I decide to have a little fun, and manage to slide on it with my shoes. The sliding is unrealistically easy, and I can basically move around like I'm on roller blades or ice skates, while some people around look at me.

I think I might have taken or seen a bus at some point, but eventually I reach the school. I go inside, where I join a small group of students, they also seem to be new to the school. We follow some sort of short corridor, and reach a bathroom. A few people stop to take leaks, while the rest of the group (myself included) goes on through a strange passageway -- we have to crawl through a small space under a wall, about 1-2 feet high. 

After going through there, we once again, reach a bathroom. Some other people stop here, and I think about it for a while, but I think I continue. Eventually, we reach a room with some beds, and I claim one as my own. Don't recall much after that, I think I might have had some thoughts about dreaming.


Nothing besides that, I vaguely remember some dream involving Warcraft 4.

----------


## Wildman

Just a couple very short things I recall from last night:

#842:
*Date: July 15th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I was with some other person, and we were being attacked by some sort of giant colossus-like creature, around some sort of barn. We try to take cover inside, and eventually a second giant colossus arrives. This one seems to always try to rush and tackle whatever's in sight, mainly the other colossus. The other guy who's with me goes outside or something, and I decide to stay indoors. I climb a ladder to the upper part of the barn, and observe a sort of bed against a wall. I think to myself that I might be able to hit in a small spot between the bed and the wall, but I'm worried that the floor there won't hold my weight. Don't remember much afterwards.


#843:
*Date: July 15th, 2009
 Length: 2 minutes*

I really don't recall much from this, I was in a mix of video game (first person shooter) and real life, exploring some kind of new "map." I discovered some sort of hidden area, inside a bunker on the side of a hill. At first I couldn't get in, and the creator of this place seemed to want to discourage me from going there. Afterwards, though, 2 or 3 people managed to get in the bunker, and I followed them inside. I think there was a kind of portal in there.

----------


## Wildman

Pretty random dream last night, here 'tis


#844:
*Date: July 15th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes*

I start out in a sort of apartment building. I'm in what's supposedly is a friend's apartment. (I wrote down that there was a party going on early in the dream, but I have very little to no recall of this). Apparently, he's been murdered, and I think his corpse was on the ground in front of me. After collecting some evidence before anyone can tamper with it, I leave. 

As I exit the building, I'm carrying something (I don't remember what) that I'm afraid will make me look suspicious, especially after people discover there's been a murder. I see two middle-aged women come out of car and head towards the building. I'm not sure if I know them or not, but we talk shortly, and I tell them that what I'm carrying is a present, and give it to them, hoping to get rid of it. They accept it.

I now go to New York City somehow, and it seems I've mostly forgotten about the murder at this point. I walk into a sort of mix between a restaurant and casino. Once inside, I see another person who is supposedly someone I know. He's operating some sort of lever that's attached to one of the game tables. The restaurant's boss, a man called Piranno or Pirelli Castellano (I think that's what the restaurant's name was, or at least the restaurant's name contained it), is yelling at my friend. They get into a loud argument about religion, with my friend talking about science and stuff while the boss tells him to have more faith. 

I don't remember quite what I do, but Castellano gets extremely pissed off at both myself and my friend. We run out, and he sends some henchmen to chase us. The surroundings now seem more like some sort of vacation resort than New York City. There are pools all around, and people at tables enjoying the sun. I run near the pools, and twice turn around, and toss a henchman into the water. After those two are gone, there are no more of them following us.

We then head back to a table near the restaurant, where we eat lunch with someone (my brother, I think?) and his blonde girlfriend. We eat food ordered from Castellano's restaurant. Suddenly, he arrives, and sees this. He angrily asks why we're eating his food if we hate his guts. I tell him that though we may not like him, that doesn't mean that his food isn't delicious, and that we can't enjoy it. He accepts this, and we sort of make peace.

----------


## Wildman

#845:
*Date: July 16th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes
*
Not very much to say about this dream. Basically, I was in some sort of large, park-style area, with several basketball (and other types of) courts, and also grass fields. Apparently, I was there to practice soccer. I recognized two people I knew from a few years back, and they were both pretty surprised/laughing at me being here. I ended up practicing with a sort of weird foam-like soccer ball, in a small goal. Not sure about what happened after, I think I joined a few people in a game.

----------


## Wildman

#846:
*Date: July 19th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes
*
A weird sort of dream this was.
Basically, I'm driving a car, in France, with my mom in the seat to the right of me. Eventually, we stop for some reason and get out of the vehicle. A kid walks up to us, and apparently we're carrying these two sort of small packages. Each of them is apparently a bike-riding kit, with helmet and stuff inside (although the packages did not seem nearly large enough to hold all these things).

Anyways, the kid slowly walks near us (I think he came on a bike), and quite obviously looks like he's about to try to steal one of our bike kits and run away with it. We make it clear that we know what he's up to, and then he starts arguing with us and begging for us to give a kit to him. We finally do. Then a friend of his arrives, and wants the other kit for himself. We tell him we've already given one away, and refuse. We then walk away, down an inclined road, and suddenly my mom breaks down into tears. I try to comfort her and figure out what's going on.



#847:
*Date: July 19th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes*

I just might have accidentally mixed two dreams together in my recall of this. Hopefully not, though I guess it doesn't really matter.

So, my first memory of this is being on top of (i think?) some sort of gigantic, gray building. It's a really strange sort of construction, with giant stairways and ramps. If I remember correctly, I am standing in front of a large bridge that leads to a downwards stairway. To my left is another stairway, which I decide to take, a bit lost.

When I arrive at the bottom, I'm in a room. I take a door and find myself outside. I appear to be in a city alley (in France again, I think), and to my right, beyond a chain-linked fence, is a police building. I go back indoors from where I came, and see a woman there. She too looks confused as to where she is, and I think we talk for a short while; I might have given her directions. I go back up the stairs, and follow the bridge route this time. 

<Recall is very, very shaky here> There's a whole RPG aspect to this dream, and apparently I'm looking for worthy opponents to fight for experience. As I reach the bottom of the other stairs, I find myself in a sort of dark valley. I see many creatures there, I think mostly large deer (or maybe this was from earlier in the dream...?). But I also recall some other sort of alien creatures, vaguely humanoid and somewhat lizard/fish-like. Don't remember much besides that.



Some other fragments: 

- A dream about my dad reading the same book as me. I was worried because he seemed to have just started and already catching up with me, being at page 220 or so. 

- A dream where I was on my university campus, something about seeing an adviser.

----------


## Wildman

First off, here's a dream I recall from last night:

#848:
*Date: July 21st, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes


*From what I recall, I begin in this sort of forest-like area. Everything's a bit foggy and the mood is tense/scared. Apparently, there's some sort of evil force taking over the other and possessing people. I spot a small house/cabin relatively close by, and walk to it. After walking past a friendly dog, I go up a small set of wooden stairs and into the house. It's basically one elongated room, the first half is basically a dining room with a round table, and the farther end from the entrance is a kitchen. 
As I go in, I see two people near the kitchen sink -- one is an old woman, and the other I think a woman as well, maybe middle age. After standing there for a while, the old woman suddenly grabs a large knife, and decapitates the other woman. I realize she is possessed, whether this just happened or whether she was hiding it waiting for the right moment to strike, I don't know. She quickly turns to me, attempting to throw knives at me to kill me as well.

I react rapidly, grabbing a nearby container filled with boiling hot water/tea, and toss it in her face. The liquid burns her skin, and blinds her so that she misses with everything she throws at me. Now, things start getting confusing. Everything "feels" realistic, and I feel like I'm really in danger every time the old woman throws a knife at me, but at the same time it seems that this is all a video game. As such, I decide to "load" back to the moment before I entered the house. 

The order of events is tough to sort out here, so I'll just say what seems to fit together best. This time around, I decide to get the dog into the house, under the distinct impression that will help when the old woman decides to strike. I lead him inside, and wait. This time, just before she's able to decapitate the old woman is able to decapitate her victim, the dog jumps on her arm and bites it. 

After that, I think I once again "load" back to just before entering the house. I decide to see what happens if I don't throw the boiling liquid in the old woman's face. She decapitates the other person, and this time nearly manages to hit me with a knife. I think I eventually do decide to use the boiling water. 

After that, I don't recall much, it's unfortunate because I can practically "feel" the memory there, just out of reach. The rest of the dream had to do with me trying to stop the spread of this evil influence, I think with the help of someone else. I think a special operations military unit was called in, or something like that.

__________________________________________________  ______


Now, as per the suggestion of  this excellent post , I'm going to try to get more involved and active in the process of learning to MILD consistently. 

I've been trying to MILD for the last three days or so, unsuccessfully. I'm using the version of MILD that involves repeating a mantra as you fall asleep, not the version that involves waking up every sleep cycle.
*
What I've been doing:*

So far, my mantra has been "Lucidity and Recall. I will accomplish this tonight. I refuse negativity." or some close variants on it. That last sentence is because I have this weird tendency to tell myself that I won't succeed, even though I want to. It's like this skeptic side of me that I can't shut out completely. 

Basically, I've been mostly repeating this as I fall asleep, although it's tough to say if it stuck with me all the way to the moment where I completely fall asleep, because it's not easy to remember those final, errant thoughts. I am somewhat aware of accidentally changing the mantra somewhat as I fall asleep, although the meaning is mostly preserved. I've also added some occasional daydreaming about having a lucid dream as I fall asleep. About 30 mins to an hour before sleep, I have additionally been journaling and/or reading other dream journals or threads about lucid dreaming.

*Results?

*I had ~4 dreams recalled one of the nights, so I guess technically the recall part worked. However, one of the nights I had no recall, and last night just the above dream, and I only remembered that one randomly during the day. No lucid dreams so far that I recall. 

*Analysis:*

- Maybe just mentally repeating the mantra isn't doing it. The problem might be that the mantra just becomes a collection of sounds, repeated for the sake of repetition, without meaning associated to it. Perhaps accompanying this with some more visualization, meaning, and intention would help?

- Do I really need the last sentence of the mantra? Maybe it's more distracting than anything, and maybe it unconsciously/implicitly means I'm accepting some form of negativity.

- My sleep schedule hasn't been great, perhaps that's also an influence.

*To Do:

*I think I'll try improving my interaction with the mantra. Tonight I think I'll attempt to use my senses and thoughts more actively with the words of the mantra. In particular, I'm pretty used to the feeling of doing a nose check RC that works in a dream, leading me to a lucid, and I can fairly easily "simulate" that feeling. I think I'll use that along with the mantra, plus visualization of dreaming and becoming lucid. Hopefully I can somewhat time my breathing with the simulation of the RC feeling. I'll try to slow down with the mantra as well, not repeat it too quickly but rather take it slowly and really focus. I'll scratch off that last sentence for now as well, and merge the first two. I'll use: "I will have a memorable, vivid lucid dream tonight." I'll start off with a few minutes relaxing on my back, then move to my sleeping position and start the mantra.

That's it for now, I'm off to go try this!

----------


## Wildman

Recall:

#849:
*Date: July 22nd, 2009
Length: 3 minutes

*I mostly remember being in a city street during this dream, but also sometimes watching television. Anyways, it seems that Andy Roddick (also had some aspects of Jim Carrey, I think) has obtained some kind of ability to predict when fatal accidents are going to happen. The time-span of this dream is a bit iffy, I think that technically it "spans" several days (but the actual dream lasted more like a few minutes). 

Anyways, every day, there is a broadcast on TV where Roddick steps on, sits down, and calmly recites a bunch of numbers that apparently corresponds to time where a death (or several) will occur, somewhere. At some point, I discuss this with my dad -- he seems to want to dismiss this, and although I'm a little bit skeptical about it as well, I'm starting to mostly believe that this is real, because so far every prediction has come true. My dad and I discuss the probability of such a thing happening, and wonder how many fatal accidents there are everywhere on the planet at every instant.


MILD:

So, as described in the previous post, I tried MILD again last night. 

*What I did:

*6 minutes or so of relaxation, then on to the mantra.

"I will have a memorable, vivid lucid dream tonight" as my mantra, tried to incorporate visualization and breathing with it and the other ideas I had had. I had trouble staying focused as I fell asleep though, and especially trying to visualize, breathe, and recite the mantra together in a functional way. I doubt I was able to keep anything intelligible going all the way to falling asleep.


*Results:*
No dice as you can see, just a recalled non-lucid dream. 

*Analysis:

-* Maybe I was a bit too tired going to sleep, I really couldn't concentrate. 

- Maybe I need more practice with visualization/focus, or I should start with a simpler set of things to do.

- Perhaps my mantra isn't the greatest thing to work with -- I'm looking at some of the suggestions, and it seems that maybe just saying I'll have a lucid dream is too vague, and doesn't really have any key points to "hang on" to.

- I think I'm trying too specifically to "time" each word with a specific visualization/thought. Maybe just let the mantra "run" in the background of my visualizations instead.


*To Do:

*I'm gonna mix it up a little bit, try something along the lines of: "A dream character will remind me to reality check tonight." I'll try to visualize different ways this can happen as I repeat this in the background. I'll only try to imagine the breathing on top of the visualization if I can manage it without losing focus.

----------


## Wildman

Recall:

#850:
*Date: July 23rd, 2009
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm at my grandparents' house, in France. It's late at night, it seems, and apparently the whole family is going out, to a restaurant or something. Almost everyone is outside and ready, but apparently my brother and I aren't. After making fun of my grandfather for something, he goes downstairs and inside. I decide to go change or something. Stepping into the garage, I hear some talk about Lance Armstrong. I don't recall much after that.



MILD report:

*What I did:

*"A dream character will remind me to reality check tonight" was my mantra. I tried to add on visualization with it, but it only worked somewhat. The more I got into the visualization, the more I got distracted from the mantra -- I would try to imagine a DC saying something, and imagining the words being said would throw me off from reciting the mantra. I had some allergy problems too, so that didn't help. Towards the end, my mantra also started getting mixed up with other dream-related mantras/thoughts.

*Results:
*
No dice.

*Analysis:*

- Still need work juggling visualization and mantra. Is a mantra even necessary, if the intent is there? If I do use a mantra, I really need to shut out any other imagined /internal dialogue.

- Little bit of bad luck with the allergies, and I was tired, I shouldn't stop trying the same thing just because it didn't work once.

*To Do:

*Gonna try this again with the same mantra and more focus, and trying not to repeat the same mistakes. Will also have a small relaxation/meditation session beforehand.

----------


## Wildman

MILD report:

*What I did:
*

"A dream character will remind me to reality check tonight"  once again as my mantra, which I started after going to bed after ~20 minutes of relaxing listening to music. Visualization went a little bit better, and I ended up imposing a sort of rhythm on the words of the mantra, basically I split it up into four parts: A dream character || will remind me || to reality check || tonight. After each chunk, I paused and tried to visualize the related thing, along with deep breathing. Worked decently, but still had some trouble as I started falling asleep.

*Results:
*No recall whatsoever. I think I remembered a nonlucid earlier today, but now i've completely forgotten it :/

*Analysis:

-* I like the rhythm thing with the mantra, I think I'll be sticking with that for a while.

- I might be going to sleep too late/tired.


*To Do:*

Mantrachu, I choose you: "In every dream I have tonight, I will realize I am dreaming." Straight to the point, not hard to remember, two clearly defined parts. I'll make sticking to the mantra my top priority, any visualization/thought with it is to be added on only when I feel I can manage it without losing focus on the mantra.

----------


## Wildman

So I re-remembered that dream from yesterday I forgot today:

#851:
*Date: July 24th, 2009
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm going to the Superbowl with my dad, for some reason (we aren't really big football fans, especially him). We get there, and enter a gigantic stadium, with each row numbered by it's depth below sea level. At first, we think our seats are at -108 meters, but apparently they're more around the -110's. Eventually, the game ends, and we leave.

A weird sort of plot ensues, and I get accused of being a spy against the US. Some intelligence me brings me to their building and interrogates me. They give me a sort of test of loyalty: they hand me a flag of some country (Libya, I think?), and I rip it apart. The flag itself was composed of two halves glued together, so when I rip it open, another flag appears, I think it was the flag of France. Apparently, I've passed the loyalty test.


Now, dreams from last night/morning:

#852:
*Date: July 25th, 2009
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in a plane, and at the beginning of the dream, we're flying over the Alps. A friend of mine is there, and we discuss death, and fear of death. This sort of mirrors something from RL. 

Later on in the dream, the plane suddenly loses an engine or something. The pilot announces that we're steadily losing altitude, and we're apparently gonna have to make an emergency landing. We start to descend, and it seems our landing is going to take place on a highway. I think I was pretty scared, but I don't recall my emotions very vividly. As we descend, we collide with several cars, but overall the landing is rather smooth considering how impossibly difficult it would be on a real-life highway. The plane comes to a halt, and everyone seems fine. Later on, I somehow get informed that 5 people died -- people who were in cars. No one on the plane was harmed apparently.

Later on, I vaguely recall being on a city street with the same friend as earlier, discussing the plane landing.


Also had a very short dream involving playing scrabble with my brother, and he was reading through the dictionary while we played. I glanced at a dictionary myself, and saw the word "Wildybeast". This was especially odd because the dictionary was supposedly in French.
I also wrote down a few words for two other dreams, unfortunately they don't really trigger any memories. I vaguely recall one of the dreams involving kissing some girl, and the other thing I wrote down was about being at/in some building with a friend.


MILD report:

*What I did:*
Mantra was "In every dream I have tonight, I will realize I am dreaming." I fell asleep semi quickly though, and woke up about an hour and a half later, thinking I didn't do very well staying focused. I tried again at that point, but quickly fell asleep again.


*Results:*
Good recall, no lucids.

*Analysis:*
I don't have much new input for this time, I think it's becoming more a matter of practice for now.

*To Do:*
I'm gonna try to have a 15 or so minute session of just relaxing and reciting the mantra before actually going to bed. Perhaps that will help. Slight change to the mantra, i'll be using "In the next dreams I have, I will realize I am dreaming."

----------


## Wildman

Well, a result on the 6th try  ::D: 

Not a particularly fantastic lucid, but still one nonetheless. A lot of the recall has faded unfortunately, but the memory/feeling exists regardless.

#853:
*Date: July 26th, 2009
Length: 3 minutes

*The first think I recall is being in a sort of school hallway, with some lockers in front of me. I think this might just be the beginning of the dream, and soon enough thoughts of dreaming creep into my head, and  I realize I'm dreaming. However, I have trouble recalling just what I did at this point. I end up outside, however, and walk to a small dock over a sort of lake. In the distance, I see a kind of island, and decide to explore it.

I decide to fly to it, but I'm a bit anxious about messing up and falling into the water instead. I decide to just concentrate and slowly moving upwards and forward. A weird thing happens though, and I realize that instead of flying/floating, I'm instead stretching my entire body towards the island. I stop for a moment, and then try again, this time I think I manage to start flying before the dream fades out (or at least, I don't remember anything more).  


MILD report:

*What I did: 

*_Prep:_
Last night was pretty different. I spent about 15 mins, as scheduled, listening to music and concentrating on the mantra. I also let myself daydream a bit on lucid-dreaming related topics, and imagined myself waking up the next morning satisfied at having had a lucid dream.

_Going to sleep:
_I had a horrid time falling asleep, I think I stayed conscious for about 1h30 (unless maybe I had a small lapse, but I don't think so). This time, though, I managed to stick with the mantra almost the whole time, besides small deviations. I didn't visualize an extreme amount, but did a bit. I might have woken up a few hours later and gone back to sleep, but I don't quite remember.


*Results:
*Success! An LD. Nothing amazing, but it's a start.

*Analysis:*
- I think I was really near-overloaded suggestion-wise this time, with such a long period of time spent mainly focusing on the mantra. 

- I'm not sure of the impact of visualizing success before the attempt, but I'll keep at it and try to see the effect.

- This mantra seems to be pretty good. I have some occasional trouble remembering the exact wording, but for now I'll keep it as such.

- I think the time spent beforehand "practicing" the mantra was a good way to get it somewhat pre-memorized and sticking with me as I fell asleep.

*To Do:

*Gonna try to mostly repeat what I did yesterday, hopefully I'll fall asleep a bit faster.

----------


## Wildman

#854:
*Date: July 27th, 2009
Length: 5 minutes

*Kind of a strange dream. Apparently, I was in some sort of African village or something, although mostly the setting of the dream looked like the outside of my grandparents' house. Near the beginning of the dream, I got kidnapped by a strange group of criminals (they might have had supernatural powers, don't recall exactly). They took me into the inside of their lair (basically, the house), and tied me or something.

Later on, they basically left me alone to be found, along with some sort of paper with a bunch of cryptic messages. I think it was some kind of shopping list. Anyways, a bunch of African cops found me, and all of them except one were focusing on the shopping list. The remaining cop talked with me, and we both agreed that the shopping list was a useless diversion, just meant to confuse the cops and distract them from actually trying to find the kidnappers.

Eventually, I end up walking outside with the cop, and after going through a gate, we realize that near us is one of the kidnappers. We pretend that we didn't notice him and are just two people going jogging, hoping he won't recognize us. However, we soon realize that many henchmen are pursuing. I eventually get captured, and the cop as well shortly after.


MILD report:

*What I did:*

Same mantra as before, relaxing a while beforehand, then going to sleep. Woke up at around 8 am with basically no recall, went back to sleep. Not a great attempt I think, didn't have very much concentration and didn't work enough to give meaning to the words I was repeating.

*
Results:*

1 recalled dream, no lucids.

*Analysis:*

- I'm a bit torn between consistently repeating the mantra as much as possible (which makes it easier to stick with, but might not be as effective) and trying to do it more slowly and with more meaning in each word (which is probably better, but harder to focus on while falling asleep).

- I don't know to what extent confidence is an issue here. I still have a few problems with negativity, though most of the time I feel OK as far as confidence goes.

*
To Do:*

Still keeping this mantra, as I've been occasionally reciting it for short moments during the day. As far as how I'm gonna be using it, I'll try to associate as much meaning with the words as I can, but revert back to just reciting if I'm losing track of what I'm doing as I fall asleep. Will probably spend some time before bed just unwinding as usual.

----------


## Wildman

#855:
*Date: July 28th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes

*Not too much recall from this. Basically, I was in some sort of armed force (from the 1800s I think) with a few people, and fighting some sort of battle inside a city. At first, we made our way through a 2-story building, checking if anyone was there. We then went to a bridge, where I think some people were dead, and most of our side was assembled.

The next thing I recall, I was in the throne room of some evil, scantily clad queen, apparently our enemy. I don't think I was actually a "person" at this point, just sort of spectating on the dream's action. I don't quite recall what happened, something involving a person arriving, and getting killed, I think by poison.


MILD Report:

*What I did:

*Usual relaxation, cut a little short, then gone to sleep with the mantra. Felt like I did OK as far as falling asleep to it, not amazing. Woke up at around 8 am, went back to bed after going to the bathroom.
*Results:*

1 recalled dream, no lucids.

*Analysis:

*I don't really know what to say... probably need more practice, and to start actually changing my sleep schedule. This will work eventually.

*To Do:*

At this point the mantra I've been using is pretty ingrained in me, so I'm keeping with it for now. I'll see if / how much time I want to spend with the relaxation before sleep.

----------


## Wildman

MILD Report:

*What I did:

*Relaxation, then sleep. While I was falling asleep, I told myself I'd remember something interesting I was doing, but I don't remember it  ::|:  .

*Results:*

NOTHING!  :Sad: 

*Analysis:

*Need: More practice, more confidence, more focus, better sleep schedule.


*To Do:*

Perhaps do more RCs during the day to improve general performance, though I guess that doesn't really count as far as "MILD." Problem is it's hard to keep track of what I did when I'm near to falling asleep. Maybe I need a more concrete plan of what I'll do exactly as I fall asleep, to analyze it more effectively. But then again, how far can I really plan my MILD? 

I think tonight I'll try to start out with the mantra, then visualization without really sticking rigorously to the mantra (or whatever I feel like at the time) -- this is the so-called "Visualization MILD." We'll see how that goes, hopefully well.

----------


## Wildman

#856:
*Date: July 30th, 2009
Length: 4 minutes


*It's near night time, and I'm with a couple other people. I don't quite recall just what we're doing, but we have a whole bunch of supplies and we're taking cover in this building, near the side that has a view on the ocean outside (there are no real "windows", but the wall is designed in such a way that it has circular holes to outside). I don't quite know what we're hiding from, but at this point we're all sitting down and taking a break.

After a while, a group of thugs arrives, and apparently wants to steal what supplies we have. They have guns, and we have no weapons. They start threatening us with their rifles, and we can do nothing but stay put as they prepare to take what we have. One of them, the leader apparently, walks up to me, with a strange-looking sort of machine gun. After quickly talking with me, he gets angry or something and decides he's going to kill me.

Terrified at first, I quickly start realizing something's not right.  I don't know if it's the bizarre-looking gun, the whole situation of the dream, or some of the MILD suggestions popping back into mind, but I soon realize I'm dreaming, just as the guy starts firing a volley of bullets at me. At first I'm still instinctively pretty scared, but I try to concentrate and tell myself that the bullets can't do anything and that I'll feel no pain. The guy keeps firing, but nothing seems to hit me. I stand up, keep reminding myself this is a dream, and try to get him to stop. At first I think I try to see if I can't will hi m asleep, and I don't think it totally works. Eventually, I think I just ignore him and he disappears along with the rest of his crew.

After a brief sexual encounter, I decide to stop what I'm doing, and go outside. I walk down the corridor from which the thugs came, noticing a sort of shop window to my right, and reach a kind of large window. Looking down, it seems to overlook a small alley where all the garbage dumpsters are. Before jumping down, trying to make sure the dream is as vivid as possible, I look at my arm and notice how fairly realistic it looks, down to little hairs. I vaguely recall also looking at some sort of pattern on a nearby wall, though I'm not sure just when I did this.

Anyways, I jump/float down to ground level, about a three story drop or so. I leave the alley, and reach some sort of large intertwining network of small roads that forms a sort of park. Soon enough, I meet a few people I know. I also try summoning someone, successfully to my slight surprise, but the dream fades out shortly after (sex again  ::|: ).



#857:
*Date: July 30th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes

* I'm with my roommate, and we're both sitting in some conference with some guy, who is apparently the owner of a pretty big company called Inepsis or Ignesis or something like that. Apparently, we're both being sort of interviewed, although I'm worried because I don't have much idea what's going on while my friend and the other guy seem to be having a really passionate discussion.

After a while, the guy looks very happy and tells us that we're both hired as interns or whatever. I'm content, but also worried that I won't be able to my job well.

#858:
*Date: July 30th, 2009
 Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm in France or something, and after going somewhere, decide to drive back to the place I'm staying. However, just before arriving there, I make a wrong turn, going left onto a highway instead of right into a sort of old, semi-ruined church courtyard. I call my mom to ask her for directions, then manage to go back to the courtyard, now realizing where I made the wrong turn. I don't remember much besides that, just walking past some of the ruins of the church and towards the building where I was staying.

EDIT: Duhh... can't believe I forgot that other dream, remember it now though it's pretty short. I think it just MIGHT have been what happened before the lucid dream above, but I'm not sure.

#859:
*Date: July 30th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm on this long sort of beach, near sunset, nothing really on it except a sort of log cabin not too far away. There is only one other person there with me. From the start of the dream, we're both running frantically away from some kind of demon thing (perhaps, the devil or the grim reaper). The other guy is farther ahead than me, and much to my dread the demon is slowly closing with me. Eventually, I think he reaches me, and I "die." Eventually, the same thing happens to the other person. However, it appears we're doomed to keep repeating this scenario, and several times we "start over," running once again. However, despite the fact that we know this is just going to continue, we are still terrified of getting caught each time.

Eventually, I decide to do something different. I run into the ocean, and let myself drift outwards with the current. Apparently, the demon cannot follow me in the water. Relieved, I just relax and let myself drift off, feeling completely safe, not worried about drowning eventually or anything.

MILD Report:

*What I did:*

Spent a while thinking about lucid dreaming, mainly what I would really like to do in an LD, then went to sleep. I fell asleep quicker than I had anticipated, so I ended up not doing the visualization step after reciting the mantra. I then woke up at 8 AM or so, and went back to sleep, trying to somewhat repeat the mantra. I think all these recalled dreams and the lucid are from the time after I went back to sleep (for a while I kept drifting in and out of it), so maybe this counts more as a WBTB than MILD.

*Results:*
As you can see, 4 dreams recalled, one of which was a lucid.


*Analysis:*

Tough to say, was this really a result of MILD, or more of a fortunate awakening and back-to-bed? Besides that, I don't have much to say right now.

*To Do:*

This time, I'll try to stay awake up to the visualization stage  :tongue2:  . I think if I do manage to get there I'll use the memory of one of my most vividly recalled dreams, and imagine becoming lucid at various stages in that dream. Besides that, I'm gonna be reading what I can from either my journal or other dream-related threads on DV right now before I go to sleep.

----------


## Wildman

#860:
*Date: July 31st, 2009
 Length: 6 minutes

*As far as I can know, this part is the beginning of the dream: I'm at some kind of hotel that's part of my college, and trying to get a room. As I go inside, I find that the elevator is activated only by these special tickets called "graphite tickets" that serve as a sort of identification. I ask someone if a university ID isn't sufficient, and they say no. I find this rather stupid, because apparently all you need to get a ticket is to have a university ID, present it to a machine, and pay some cash. 

After that, the whole hotel lobby sort of morphs into a classroom, and apparently I'm in some kind of history class. I'm seated at a small table with two other people. I introduce myself to one guy, and he tells me his name is Cranoburen or something strange like that. I'm having trouble telling what the lecturer is trying to talk about. It was about some sort of conference in 1919 (C. asked me the date because he couldn't hear what the lecturer had said or something), where there was hope for world peace, but this hope was ruined by an assassination or some other form of treachery.

I chat with C. for a while, and he tells me he enjoys chess. I tell him I like it as well, and asks me if I know any special tactics. I explain that I actually haven't played in a few years because I don't really know anyone who wants to play. Eventually, we walk out of the class, where we meet up with my roommate. As we start walking up a hill, I realize he's about to make fun of someone he hasn't realized is standing a few feet away. I give him a nudge to try to stop him from saying anything, and this accidentally makes him trip and fall to the ground hard.

I scramble to see if my roommate is ok, feeling pretty stupid at what I've done. Eventually, I think he gets up fine, and we walk off.


MILD Report:

*What I did:*

Basically as decided beforehand -- read some dreams from my DJ, then went to sleep with mantra, followed by visualization. Woke up then went back to sleep around 8 in the morning.

*Results:*

1 recalled, no lucids.

*Analysis:*

- My thoughts were straying a bit more than I would have liked, had some stuff on my mind, so maybe that impacted the attempt. I had trouble keeping the visualization going and usually found myself just starting to daydream after a while. 

- Maybe I should switch mantras to keep things fresh? Perhaps it's better to periodically change them instead of just sticking with one? 



*To Do:*

Gonna pick a new mantra for tonight, not sure what yet. Might try to go sleep a bit earlier as well. Right now I don't know what else to add, perhaps later I'll edit with some more stuff.

----------


## Wildman

Hmph.

MILD Report:

*What I did:*

So I researched MILD a bit more last night, and fell upon some interesting stuff at ld4all about emotional vs physical suggestibility. Apparently I'm emotional suggestive -- which would mean inferential, indirect mantras would work better for me. I don't know how true this is, but I tried "I know what I want, and I will wake up satisfied with my dreaming" as a mantra. I felt like I was "working" well with it, and fell asleep.

*Results:*

No recall. Technically, one non-lucid recalled this morning, but then I forgot it  ::|: 

*Analysis:*

- I'll bite on the emotional-suggestive thing for now, and see what happens. Perhaps the mantra I used was a bit too vague.

- I'm pretty surprised I didn't get any result, because I spent a good hour last night reading dream-related stuff before sleep. Maybe I'm trying too hard to force the issue?


*To Do:*

Will probably change mantras, I have one in mind that I think I'll be using. Not much to add besides that.

----------


## Wildman

#861:
*Date: August 2nd, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes

*I'm in some sort of small courtyard, in what seems to be some old stone ruins. There's a small pedestal in the middle of the courtyard. I'm with my brother, and an old acquaintance's dad, T. On the pedestal, there's some kind of strange, flat, cylindrical "outgrowth," and I think it had a vague greenish color to it. Apparently, it's some sort of crown.

Anyways, some sort of music turns on (apparently activated by T), and it's supposedly part of some kind of ritual/game that we have to follow in order to get the crown. The song has lyrics/rhythm that basically guides our movements, telling us when to go forward, and when to turn left. Following the instructions, we move towards a beach, then turn left twice, and end up back where we started at the pedestal. T is now gone, and we realize that the "crown" is just a weird part of the rock that forms the pedestal. Feeling cheated, we walk back to the beach, where I talk to my brother and insult T ("Quel con ce T..." was the phrasing). However, I suddenly realize T is right behind me, and feel pretty stupid, and he looks quite angry.


#862:
*Date: August 2nd, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I'm quite uncertain about my recall of this dream. I was basically at an airport, and I ended up talking about something important (fate-of-the-world important) with a cashier at some small supermarket in the airport. Eventually, I left and went towards the airport exit, but some sort of tennis coach stopped me and interrogated me about what I had learned talking with the cashier.

There's also another dream, I'm not quite sure if it was part of this one or not, but I'd rather pass on sharing it.
I also had a pretty bad nightmare, (probably thankfully) I can't remember much of it anymore, just that it involved a lot of pain, maybe I was being tortured.

MILD Report:

*What I did:*

Mantra was "In my lucid dream, I will make a tornado" (LD task of the month filled into a MILD mantra suggestion i had read). I thought a bit about this and checked out a couple tornado pictures before going to sleep. However, I was really, really exhausted when I went to bed, and in a bit of pain. I woke up many times during the night, and tried to fall back asleep with MILD but was really groggy.

*Results:*

~2-4 dreams "recalled", no LD, although in the omitted dream I feel like I had a few moments where I was nearing lucidity.

*Analysis:*

Not much to say from last night, and don't have much time to analyze right now. I don't think last night can serve as much of an indicator of success/failure, too much fatigue/awakenings.

*To Do:*

Basically everything the same as last night, except I'm less tired so it should work better.

----------


## Wildman

#863:
*Date: August 3rd, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in a sort of large hospital building, and apparently a friend of mine has been in a bad accident, leaving him entirely paralyzed. After looking out a window (it's night time), I walk down a long corridor, and reach the bed where my friend is lying. Three (or was it two?) other friends are nearby. For some reason, the hospital seems basically deserted besides us. 

I awkwardly try to talk to my injured friend, and he can barely move or say anything in response. His eyes are sort of bugging out, stuck looking upwards, so I can only really see the whites. At some point, he reaches for a sort of mask and puts it on. 

After that, I walk away for a bit, then on my way back I realize I can slide on the floor quite easily. I do so, and mess around for a while, feeling almost drunk. I tell this to one of my nearby friends. After that, I don't recall much.


MILD Report:

What I did:

Went to bed later than usual, and I sort of thought about a lot of stuff, dreaming as well, as I was falling asleep. I decided that direct suggestions à la "I will..." haven't been completely working, as well as confidence/visualization, and perhaps I should try something different. I was thinking about, and sort of trying to, use a the "dream feeling" to sort of mix MILD with Gothlark's CDFILD. I wasn't insisting that much on the mantra, though, and got pretty lazy and my mind wandered a lot.

Results:

1 non-lucid recalled.

Analysis:

- Should I give up entirely on "I will..." type suggestions? Seems pretty hard, but I was under the impression that it hasn't worked out that well. Maybe my expectations are too high? I dunno. I think it's relatively safe to say that for now, pure intense focus before going to sleep doesn't necessarily give an LD for me.

- Went to sleep too late.

- Confidence is tough for me, especially when I try to be very confident for one night, and don't get an LD. Feels feigned sometimes, so maybe I should just ease off on trying to be confident and just let what happens happen.

To Do:

Gonna read up on CDFILD, see what I can cook up for tonight.

----------


## Wildman

MILD Report:

What I did:

Went to bed after reading a bit about CDFILD, tried to sort of get that 'dream feeling,' but I don't think I was focused enough. My mind wandered a lot, and I just wasn't very set on what I was supposed to be doing in general. My strategy was basically to let my thoughts stay on ideas of dreaming and lucidity, and not repeat any specific mantra, just letting what words come to my head pass along.

Results:

Zilch. Nada.


Analysis:

- I don't think I'm entirely wrong in this change of approach, but I need to find the fine line between focus and relaxation. 

- I was considering eliminating the mantra entirely, but I think I'll just use a short one as a kind of "stimulant" for the dream feeling / visualization / confidence.

To Do:

Find a good, short mantra that leaves room for interpretation, and serves as a base for focus/visualizing. Not much to add to that.

----------


## Wildman

Very nerdy/gamer dream. Strange because I haven't played an RTS in a quite long time.

#864:
*Date: August 5th, 2009
 Length: 6 minutes

*I'm playing some sort of RTS computer game with my brother, and there's one AI player as well. Apparently, my strategy is to be extremely expansive, and I build small towns everywhere I can. I secure an area that has this sort of fountain of life. I then move on to some strange area with obelisks, and at this point the "top-down" view switches to a first-person view, and I'm in the mountainside area where the obelisks are.

Suddenly, a gigantic stone golem, under control by my brother, attacks me and the building I'm trying to build. I take cover behind rocks and obelisks, and take a few shots at the golem with a laser weapon I happen to have. I "die" and once again am in the top-down view.

I realize I have to destroy that stone giant before it can utterly destroy my bases. I assemble what troops I have, something like 60 horsemen with lances, and a bunch of other foot soldiers, and have them make a large, loose formation. The stone golem doesn't realize they are there, and instead proceeds to attack a nearby base. I order my men to charge. While they're on their way, I open up a "perks" menu, and have to pick one. One of them is a bonus called "Half-a-man," which makes it so that every time a giant like the one my brother has crushes one of my men and kills him, a half of a man appears to fight in his place (like, the non-severed limbs of the corpse rising from the dead, or something?). The other choice is the ability summon a sort of fire giant from a volcano. I choose that one.

Summoning the giant, I see a large volcano materialize out of nowhere on the map, and my giant comes out to attack the other one. The soldiers I ordered to charge earlier soon arrive as well, and my brother's giant is overwhelmed and destroyed. Shortly after, just as I'm deciding whether to counterattack or not, the game ends as a "Win by Global Resolution" (whatever that means) for the computer player, I think.

MILD Report:

What I did:

Used the mantra "I feel and recognize my dreams" as a backdrop to visualization / CDFILD, but didn't really get much focus into it. At some point, I felt like I could visualize random images very very vividly, but besides that moment I think it was a pretty poor effort overall.

Results:

1 recalled, no LDs.

Analysis:

- Perhaps I was getting close to HI at that point where my visualization seem to shoot up, but I didn't really do much with it, it felt like if I tried to control it and conjure up any specific images instead of what randomly came to mind, I wouldn't have much success.

- Having trouble with either not falling asleep, or falling asleep too quickly, not sure what to do about that, except keep a more regular sleeping schedule. 

To Do:

Try again, do better.

----------


## Wildman

Well, basically no recall from two nights ago, but here's from last night:

#865:
*Date: August 7th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes
*
I begin inside some sort of school, I think in a computer class. I obtain some kind of spellbook, and learn that I can use it to cast various spells, namely something to do with hypnosis. Eventually, I seem to basically forget about the book though. Later on in the dream, I end up having sex with some girl.

<I don't really see a logical connection to this next part, but I still feel it's part of the same dream>

I find myself outside, on some kind of journey to find a temple that offers great rewards to the first one who finds it. I think a few people guide my way, and I eventually arrive there, just before my brother, who was apparently competing with me to get there first. I see him in the distance just as I arrive at the large, green (I think) doors of the temple. I see his disappointment, as if he has no purpose left in life, and feel pity for him. 

A guide tells me that to enter the door, I have to yell my name out loud. I do so, and nothing happens. The guide tells me I really have to say it loudly, and I do so. The doors open, and I go inside. I think the doors close behind me. In there, I meet with some mystical (perhaps not human) female, who supposedly ends up giving me some wisdom about life and stuff. I don't really remember anything that was said, but I recall the dream sort of rewinding and restarting back at when I entered the temple.


#866:
*Date: August 7th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in France, in some kind of neighborhood which is supposed to be near my grandparents' house. I end up going into the nearby hills, and exploring a bit. I reach a fork in a dirt path, and take the route leading upwards. I reach a point where the path is so steep I have to stop going up, and find two soccer balls wedged between rocks there. 

After that, I descend again, and apparently have some sort of lightweight machine that allows me to fly. I do so, and enjoy myself for a while, before landing back at my grandparents' place.

I think I also had a nightmare, but I can't quite recall it.

As far as MILD goes, I sort of took a break the past two days... I'll try again tonight, not sure exactly what i'll do yet.

----------


## Wildman

Last night's recall is pretty shot at this point, I think earlier I could recall a dream, but no longer. 

MILD Report:

What I did:

Don't remember very well, I used a mantra I grabbed from a MILD thread over at ld4all, but I didn't stick to it very much, just kinda let my thoughts wander around on the topic of dreaming, although I guess it quickly strayed to more stuff. 

Results:

As you can see, not much.

Analysis:

My head's just not in it lately, need to get some motivation back...


To Do:

I don't know if I'm going to do a full attempt tonight. We'll see.

----------


## Wildman

Not doing so well lately, bad recall, not that much motivation or effort. Last night I tried to get back into it a bit, wrote down a paragraph or so to myself about lucid dreaming / dream recall / motivation. 

_#867:
Date: August 12th, 2009
 Length: 3 minutes_

I'm swimming in some body of water, with some people from my family, mainly my brother. We encounter some sort of water buffalo, and there is also a boat nearby with a family on it. One of the kids on there says he wants to go in the water, but for some reason he will/can only do so if he backflips into it, which is impossible at the moment because the water buffalo are in the way. 

The father of the kids on the boat invites us on, and we agree after hesitating for a while. Soon enough, the water buffalo have disappeared, and I backflip into the water after the kid. I then just relax for a while, floating on my back with no real effort. 

Edit: An interesting coincidence -- later that day, I watched part of a movie where there was a scene with a water buffalo.

_#868:
Date: August 12th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes_

I'm in a dark auditorium, I think in some sort of large cave, and there's some kind of ceremony going on. I don't remember much from this dream, except that after a while I was a Smoker from Left 4 Dead, and trying to "pull" various stragglers from small groups of people walking up and down the stairs to the elevated seats. Near the end of the dream, I end up teleported into some other dimension, still sort of in a video game, and having to decide between being a "dog" and a "demon". Both actually look like monstrous, giant dogs.

----------


## Wildman

_#868.5:
Date: August 14th, 2009
 Length: 4 minutes

_Recall's a bit fuzzy at this point, basically I was kind of a superhero. I essentially had most of Superman's powers. My brother was present throughout most of the dream as well, and had some powers, but there was a feeling of disappointment about them. We ended up being contact by some kind of superhero group, and joining two of them for dinner. I think at least one was French, and his power was the ability to pass through glass (other walls I'm not sure about). We had a discussion about how I first found out about my powers. I also wrote something down about sushi, but I don't think that's what we were eating.

After that, I ended up in some kind of shop/restaurant. I don't remember much of what happened, but I think I became somewhat lucid. I recall trying to summon someone, and then going outside and seeing how dark it was.

----------


## Wildman

Not that much to share from last night, basically I tried doing the version of MILD where you wake up a few hours after going to sleep, but unfortunately that sort of relies on remembering a dream at that point, and I didn't.

In fact, my only recall of the night was this really strange dream fragment. I was in a kind of elevator shaft, and basically my entire attention was focused on a sort of small wooden structure. It was basically a sort of wood palette type thing, composed of small squares, 4 by 3 or something like that. I had to follow some kind of three-step technique to put it together, and it kept nearly collapsing.

----------


## Wildman

_#869:
Date: August 16th, 2009
 Length: 5 minutes

_Pretty muddled dream, not sure if it's just one dream or several. I'll treat it as just one.

The first thing I recall is that I'm driving to a city. Eventually, I get there, and end up on a bench in a sort of park, sitting next to a girl I know. We talk for a while, and apparently there's a kind of two-part marathon going on. We see several runners pass by us, and I decide that I'll join in on the second part of the marathon.

A few moments pass by, and suddenly we hear a large explosion. We look around, and I see a gigantic wall of rubble in the distance, but for some reason I'm told that that's normal, and not the result of the explosion. I end up with an old friend of mine, overlooking a small bridge in a valley called the valley of the damned. Apparently, that bridge was the one that was bombed, although it looks pretty intact.

I end up driving over a different, gigantic bridge, with the same friend, and telling him how afraid I am that an earthquake might occur while on this bridge. For some reason, the topic of seringues comes up, and I say that I'd be even more afraid of being in an earthquake while driving on this bridge if i had several seringue needles stuck in my arm at the same time.


I also have vague recall of a dream where I started off in an apartment, then went down and saw someone sliding (somehow) along a dirt road, into a kind of fast food restaurant. I ended up in that place, and there was some sort of dramatic showdown in there.

----------


## Wildman

#870:
Date: August 17th, 2009
Length: 3 minutes

I'm being psychoanalyzed by some guy, it might have been Freud himself. He asks me a bunch of questions, and eventually tells me that I'm in the "31st minute" of life/maturity/development. For some reason, I thought of the 31 more as the number of days in a month than anything else.

After a while, the guy shows me an image. It was basically a bunch of bizarre-looking shapes, mainly distorted spirals. The guy asks me how this makes me feel. I tell him that an image like this doesn't really mean much to me emotionally, that it just looks like a bunch of weird spirals and doesn't have much effect. I think I also had some thoughts as to how arbitrary images/shapes, compared to music, don't quite affect my emotions as much.


Also vaguely recall an LOTR dream where Sauron was plotting some sort of attack that couldn't be stopped.

----------


## Wildman

Hmm.. so I sort of retried MILD last night, with a pretty decent LD (although lucidity waxed and waned a lot) as a result. More on this after the post itself.

#871:
Date: August 18th, 2009
Length: 6 minutes

I'm in Shawshank prison (from the movie). I already have a sort of inkling of awareness that this isn't real life, and (partially, still going with the flow of the dream) decide to sort of reinact the movie, but changing the plot a bit. I start off in a quite small cell, and eventually a guard comes to take me outside. However, I manage to quickly slip by the Warden's room (I think, under the excuse that I'm cleaning his windows), grab some documents, and quickly stuff them under my bed before the guard notices.

We then go outside, into a sort of open field. At this point, I'm not really in/near prison anymore. I see my parents, and vaguely remember talking to them a bit.  Progressively, I start to realize I'm dreaming. The guard is gone now, and I just kind of walk around outside, and take a look at what's around me. I spot a couple people I know, but don't really interact with them.

I kneel down, and try to just take a moment to concentrate. I wrote down in my notes "can't express words," but I'm not completely sure what that means at this point. I think I might have been thinking, in the dream, that it's impossible to describe this feeling of being lucid.

Anyways, I stand back up, and decide to take flight and explore a bit. Around this point, my lucidity sort of comes and goes for a while. I fly over small oceans, and there are islands scattered about, with some cities on them. I try to find an interesting one, but they all feel very generic, as if they're right out of a video game (in fact, during this part of the dream, everything, including my point of view, "zooming," the cities, etc. seems very video game-ish). Eventually, I think I recover a bit of lucidity. I arrive at this kind of river surrounded on both sides by cliffs. There are a few large, tall rocks jutting out of the water, and I land and sit on one of them.

It's getting dark at this point, and I'm suddenly a bit afraid of just sitting on this rock in the middle of nowhere, above the water I could fall into. However, I reassure myself and reaffirm that this is just a dream, and try to appreciate my surroundings.  Unfortunately, at this point I lose most lucidity and idea of what's really going on. 

This next part is going to be quite hard to describe, but I'll do my best. A sort of casino machine appears out of nowhere in my vision, and apparently I have to enter some commands/wishes into it that affect the dream. The first one I enter is to change the time of day to noon. I see the sun come into view before my eyes (or... was it an image of the sun on the machine?), and it's no longer dark. Now, I have these sort of other "voices" or creatures with me, though I never see them, and they too decide to enter some commands. I don't quite recall what they were, but I'm still amazed that the time-of-day-changing thing worked, so I re-enter the same command again, and once again see the sun repositioning itself.

After this, my surroundings sort of fade into a dark room, and what is basically a false awakening. Excited at the lucid dream I've had, I leave the room, and enter another, where my roommate is sleeping. A sort of alarm sounds and wakes him up, but I don't want him to know I've been awake, so I move quickly to a third room and pretend to be asleep. He moves to the room where I first was, apparently to try to WILD or something. Meanwhile, I try to quietly write down notes on the above dream, until I wake up for real this time, and write down notes. Interesting little loop  :smiley: 


MILD Report:

What I did:

So, basically, last night as I lay in bed I was thinking about lucid dreaming, and what I've been doing wrong/right. I figured just because some methods I used didn't always succeed, doesn't mean they're the wrong ones for me (esp. "I will..." type suggestions). What's more, I decided that trying to MILD instead of just going to sleep was better than nothing, so I might as well try it and see what happens. Anyways, I came up with a pretty messy mantra, something along the lines of: "In my dreams tonight, I will choose to realize I am dreaming, and recall the dream." After trying to repeat it for a while, it became tougher and tougher as I fell asleep, so I decided to just try to concentrate on the words Dream, Realize, and Recall, and just "feel" what I meant. As far as I know, I fell asleep like this.

Also worthy of note, I tried to start doing RCs more actively yesterday, and went to sleep a bit earlier.

Results:

Nice long dream recalled, a good chunk of which is lucid.

Analysis:

I think it would be a bit premature to draw conclusions from just one attempt, especially with so many possible factors coming into play. I will wait for more results.

To Do:

Try to recreate basically the same scenario as above.

----------


## Wildman

Another short lucid, this one was kind of a WBTB I guess, I woke up at around 9 am, and decided I wanted 10 more minutes of sleep, so I set my alarm for a bit later.

#872:
*Date: August 19th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes*

I'm at my grandparents' place, and I'm not quite sure what I'm doing, but I'm outside.  I don't know why, but I quickly realize this is a dream. I fly off, above the nearby ocean, and just enjoy myself for a while. I accelerate, and end up seeing an island in the distance. I try to change flying style, seeing if I can just "swim" in the air. Unfortunately, this doesn't work very well, and I slow to a near stop.  Shortly after, my alarm wakes me up  :Sad: 


MILD Report:

What I did:

Essentially, the same thing as 2 nights ago, though with a bit less concentration I would say.

Results:

Well, technically one LD, but I don't know if this can really be attributed to the MILD.

Analysis:

On the right track I'd say, though I can't say precisely what is working at what isn't at this point.

To Do:

Stick with the same technique.

----------


## Wildman

#873:
*Date: August 20th, 2009
Length: 3 minutes

*This was a really strange dream. I was on a sort of trip, I guess with a class, there were at least a few people I knew (former classmates). For some reason though, we're all growing dinosaurs or something. We end up at a sort hillside overlooking a coastline, and each pick a small spot to place our egg. We end up talking about various things, and soon enough all of us reach the "small" dinosaur stage -- a bit smaller than human-sized, and with the beginnings of wings.

Eventually, we each have to make a small speech about something significant in our lives. I'm not sure if we all have to talk about a book, but I end up talking about one, or at least planning to (Godel, Escher, Bach was the book -- I highly suggest it to anybody on the planet). Anyways, once this is done, we've all reached about full size. I don't recall much beyond that.



#874:
*Date: August 20th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes*

I'm apparently a combat medic, and tending to a wounded soldier. I think he's had an arm or a hand blown off, although later on I think he looks perfectly intact. I try to keep him calm, though he's in great pain. After a while, I tell him that something's happening with his muscles tightening or whatever that's going to hurt a lot.

Soon enough, the soldier is screaming, in horrific pain, and I feel really terrible about it. After a few moments, I try to massage a part of his arm, asking if that has any effect. Apparently, it eases a lot of the pain. I then notice two cold water bottles in front of me, and place one against his arm. He sighs in immense relief, almost ecstasy, and says that that really helps.

Not much to say as far as MILD, 2 recalled non-lucids, basically did the same thing as the past 2 nights.

----------


## luce skywalker

Thanks for posting all of this, it´s really interesting reading it! What is MILD? And when I do reality-checks is there something I should do in addition to just ask my self "-is this real"?

----------


## Kamilii

I thought you were soposed to have short,general mantras,not somthing that tells you will have a lucid dream,and what you will do.

----------


## Wildman

Well, in general MILD just means setting your intention to become lucid, usually through a mantra, and focusing on it before going to sleep. The thing is there's a lot of variation as to what exactly the mantra is and what you actually do (visualization, etc.) as you fall asleep and repeat the mantra. So I wouldn't say there's an official rule about the format of mantras, or even if it's necessary to have a mantra to qualify as a MILD. 

As long as you're in some way setting your intention to have a lucid dream as you fall asleep, I would say that's a MILD. I'm trying to stay relatively faithful to the way the tutorials on MILD present it, but I'm willing to be pretty flexible and figure out what works best for me -- that's why I've been switching mantras quite frequently, from direct ones (ie, "I will have a lucid dream" type mantras) to more indirect ones (things like "In my lucid dream tonight, I will make a tornado"). This idea came from another MILD thread at ld4all where they discussed emotional vs physical suggestibility -- according to this, some people would be more receptive to direct suggestions, while others would react better to more indirect suggestions. I'm not sure how much I believe this, but it can't hurt to experiment. Anyways, as a general rule I think it's a good idea to not get too bogged down with the finer points of techniques, just understand the general idea and fine-tune it to your own experience.

As far as reality checks go, you should usually have something you do (eg, looking at the time a few times, trying to stick your finger through your palm, etc) that could show you that you are dreaming. Of course you should actually think about what you're doing at the same time, and wonder if there's any other evidence this could be a dream. There's plenty of stuff on this, such as the reality check tutorial.

----------


## Wildman

#875:
*Date: August 22th, 2009
Length: 5 minutes

*So I'm working for the government or something, and I'm meeting up with a bunch of people, some from the military, in a kind of library room. It seems that a government project, the artificial intelligence called ETAOIN SHRDLU (based on the real SHRDLU) has gone out of control. We end up having a conversation with it (it has a female voice), and it tries to justify itself.

We soon realize that SHRDLU has launched three nuclear weapons to wipe the United States clean (but supposedly, to protect US somehow). These detonate before we can do anything, and soon enough we see the blast.

We somehow survive, and as far as I can tell, we go back in time to try to stop SHRDLU. The next thing I recall is being in this sort of enclosed area, standing on a kind of iced-over lake. There is some machinery close by, lowering and raising stuff out of the water (the ice is broken near the machine). I am told that this is where SHRDLU obtained its explosives -- by fishing them out of the water. 

Before we can deactivate the machine, though, the ice around us starts to collapse. Chaos ensues, as various "islands" form, and some people fall into the water and struggle to get back up. It all feels like a video game though, and I ask why we are doing these tasks (to stop SHRDLU, apparently there were more things to be done besides deactivating the machine) on the hardest difficulty, instead of an easier one. Everyone agrees that we should try this again on an easier mode, except one person who looked like / was Michelle Yeoh. She had some weird argument about why we should do everything on the hardest level.

I don't remember much after this, but near the end of the dream I think I saw that after the nuclear bombings, the US turned out to be stronger and more united, perhaps against SHRDLU as a common enemy. Apparently, a lot of people survived the blasts.


As far as MILD goes, I don't have much comment to add to last night -- I was quite sick and didn't really have the willpower / concentration to get in a serious attempt. The night before that I did try though, but with no recall.

----------


## Wildman

School's begun again, been busy and unfortunately updates will probably be rarer from now on  :Sad: 

Anyways, here's a couple dreams.

	 		 		#876:
*Date: ~September 2nd, 2009
Length: 4 minutes
*
I'm in some place that looks a bit like a university campus. Everything seems very green and natural, although there are buildings around as well. In the middle of a grassy field, there are a lot of people just enjoying themselves. Eventually, I reach some eating area with a bunch of tables. People of varying ages, but mostly adults, are sitting there. I encounter a sort of scientist guy, and he tells me this place is called Paradise Greens or something like that. He explains that if new people here pass a sort of written test, they get to live here free of charge for the rest of their lives. I have mixed thoughts about this.

Eventually, I go back towards the grassy field, and I think I sort of realize I'm dreaming. I mostly decide to just let the dream go on, and I remember slowly floating into the air, just relaxing and enjoying the ride.


#877:
*Date: September 3rd, 2009
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm writing this one without my notes, I may review it later because there's a couple things i'm not sure about.

I, along with my brother and mom, enter this sort of small house that looks like my grandfathers'. The door is quickly closed and locked behind me. I find myself in the entrance room with around 10 other people -- one is Mel Gibson, apparently the leader. They have barricaded themselves in here as the world is under attack by a sort of weird alien/undead force. 

The atmosphere is quite tense, and the weather outside is a thick fog. I pace around for a while, and then go to a window. I accidentally open it, and almost immediately a sort of web is shot at me from somewhere in a tree. Fortunately, it misses, and someone quickly presses a button that closes the window. I am told there are aliens/monsters surrounding the house, waiting to strike at any moment.

Eventually, we realize that we have to go outside to fix something. Mel Gibson designates me as his partner, and we don two sort of large spacesuit-looking things with suspenders, the only two in the room. I'm having trouble putting mine on, while everyone else leaves carefully out there door. For a moment, I'm left inside alone, and quickly hurry to catch up, afraid I'll get attacked without help. My brother waits up for me, then we join the rest of the group. 

We walk a good distance, and eventually reach a kind of large room that leads to some corridors. There is also an exit to the room to outside, and this is where Mel Gibson is, fixing a kind of machine. By the time I get to him, he has basically done all the work with someone else. I return to the room where the rest of the people are waiting.

Suddenly, I start hearing a commotion, and it becomes clear we are about to be attacked. I'm not quite sure what happens, but shortly after this, I seem to have become part of a special ops group, patrolling the corridors near the large room, a few moments before the attack. My partner is a woman, I think she was Russian or something. We are both wearing sort of black, lightweight tactical suits. 

I think a large explosion rocks the entrance room, and after being there for a moment and seeing the chaos as people frantically run for cover, my partner and I proceed quickly down the corridor, to the entrance of another room where the aliens are supposedly going to attack from. Soon enough, several vaguely humanoid-looking aliens with large rifles appear behind some pillars. We start engaging them, and my partner gets shot down. Amid sort of loud alarm sounds and weapons firing, I look down at my partner and see she is dead. There's a strange duality here between thinking this is real and thinking it's a video game -- I feel really sad for my partner's death, but I also consider the idea that I can just "try again," starting at the point before she died.

However, I think I lose the video game thoughts for a while, and really think it's all real. At first, I feel afraid and overwhelmed, thinking I have no chance. But shortly after, I feel a surge of adrenaline, and decide that I can do this. Activating a sort of stealth mechanism in my suit, I run into the room, and strategically start picking off enemies, constantly moving and avoiding fire. I start getting into a steady rhythm, and I think I have a video-game-like "lock-on" mechanism to aim directly at my enemies. I don't quite recall what happens besides killing about 6 of them.


Also had a dream about having a horrible argument with my brother, I don't remember really what it was about, but I recall throwing many F-bombs at him.

----------


## Wildman

#878:
*Date: September 10th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes
*
I don't quite recall how the dream begins. However, in the dream itself, I think I begin daydreaming/imagining something, and suddenly find myself in whatever place I was daydreaming about.  Something suddenly hits me that I'm actually "in" a world, not just imagining it, and I realize this is a dream (precisely how well I realized this, and whether I realized that the part before the daydreaming was a dream, I'm not entirely sure). 

Anyways, I take a look around. I'm on a sort of slanted concrete road, with a wooden fence along it, in a sort of hillside. I think a sort of supply truck has just passed by, and now I'm completely alone. I go down the road, and reach a sort of open valley. Around me is an impressive sight. There are many interesting geographical features, and notably, everything is very large or huge. In front of me and to the left is a sort of giant, strange construction, that holds a massive boat on top of it. It looks like some kind of freighter. I consider flying up and onto it, but decide against it. For a while, I just try to appreciate my surroundings. I think I fly around a bit, and focus on feeling the air around me.

To the front again to the right this time, there is an absolutely gigantic cliff. Despite some reservations about flying that high (I'm pretty afraid of heights, and the fear is still somewhat present in my dreams), I decide to try to make to the top. I focus, jump into the air and start flying. A few times, I nearly reach the top, but lose focus/momentum and basically fall back down to the ground. 

I progressively lose a good amount of lucidity as I try to fly up. I manage to make it to the top edge of the cliff, but now there's a kind of weird flag or whatever hanging down, and it's somehow preventing from getting onto the cliff. I hear the voice of a friend in my head, telling me that there's a special puzzle/trick I have to get past to make it to the top. I decide to hang on to the flag and rip it, and this somehow allows me to make it up to the top. I don't recall much of what happens after getting there.

----------


## Wildman

More inactivity, I know... been really busy with school, etc, but I haven't forgotten entirely about lucid dreaming...

Here's a dream from the other night, recall's a bit fuzzy at this point but I still enjoyed the dream.

#879:
*Date: October 9th, 2009
Length: 4 minutes

*I vaguely recall being with my brother, and two other people. The first place I remember being is some sort of beautiful coastline. My brother and one of the people take a sort of plane or flying machine to get an island in the distance. Throughout the whole dream, I have some thoughts about lucid dreaming, but I'm not sure I really ever "get" that I'm dreaming, although I do talk about being lucid and flying. Anyways, I decide to fly towards the island as well. I tell the other person, a girl, to grab on to me, and I take off. I'm a bit jittery at first, but soon enough I'm stable and in the air.

I'm not sure if I did since the beginning, but as I arrive to the island I realize that I have large, white wings. I land smoothly, and it's really a great feeling -- I felt unstable at first because of the wind, but sort of subconsciously shifted my wings exactly as needed to land correctly. My brother comments on it, and I tell him it's from previous experience flying with wings (though I've never had any dreams where I've had wings, to my recollection, but I believed it at the time). 

After that, the dream gets sort of messy. I think we ended up going into a building, and there was something about us traveling in time. I don't really recall much besides that.

----------


## Wildman

#880:
*Date: October 22nd, 2009
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm in my house, late at night, with my mom. We're near the front door, and I think we just got into the house. Something really strange is going on, basically Grendel from Beowulf (or at least, the movie version) is outside, screaming insanely loudly and attempting to break in. There also seem to be more sinister creatures outside, but they rarely show themselves, though I'm aware that they're around. 

For a long while, I'm really terrified, sort of confused as to what's going on. Grendel seems to be getting closer and closer, and attempts to get in through a window, but I block it. At some point, I yell something like "What do you want?!" but there is no coherent response. Eventually, things seem to quiet down, and I sit down, extremely stressed. I talk to my mom about waking my brother, but we decide not to because he has work the next day (for some reason this seems like a good enough reason, regardless of the fact that there are demonic creatures outside the house).

----------


## Wildman

Ah, winter break. It's been far too long since I paid attention to dreaming, but now I have time to get back into it and will be regularly tending to this journal, at least for a month. Dream recall has been pretty bad for the past months, so hopefully regularly updating this journal will help. 




Just a quick dream from the other day to get started.

#881:
*Date: December 18th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes

*I'm in the bathroom, and apparently I'm in the movie The Terminator (2), playing Ahnold's character. I don't recall much, but I was in a bathtub with someone who I was supposed to protect (not anyone from the movie though, I think). I think we were hiding, and after a while the terminator arrived. I realized that the only way to save whoever I was protecting was to sacrifice myself, and the terminator fired some large, explosive energy blast at me. It felt really painful, like I was getting torn apart, and I woke up at that moment, with a really bad cramp  ::|:

----------


## Wildman

#882:
*Date: December 20th, 2009
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm in some sort of futuristic, run-down Chinatown. I don't really recall what I'm doing here, but I walk around for a while, going through buildings, etc. In particular, I recall being in a sort of kitchen, and being attacked by various creatures. I think most of them were robots, and I whipped out a sword and took three of them out. Similar fighting continues for a while, and I encounter one creature in particular, called a "natural monkey" (for whatever reason), which is basically a monkey with some face paint and a sort of bazooka. 

I find the natural monkeys particularly hard to dispose of, and go to see some guy in Chinatown for advice. He doesn't have a lot of information for me, and I think I consult my mom for help. Eventually I'm told that I have to go speak to some sailor and see if he has more information. I don't think I actually made it to him before waking up.

#883:
*Date: December 20th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes
*
Not much actual recall from this one, I was basically talking with my grandfather, and he sounded really depressed. He told me he was moving out. Don't think much else happened besides that.

----------


## Wildman

#884:
*Date: December 21th, 2009
Length: 2 minutes

*Not very much to be said about this one. I was going to some restaurant like Chevy's with a few people. For some reason, it took a really long time to get us seated, even though there was an empty room right in front of us. While we were waiting, we were joined by a few other people, mainly my old history teacher. When we finally got seated, I started to get worried because I realized I had a class in about 30 minutes.

I also gave a shot at Yoshi's WILD last night, but with no success. I think I wasn't awake enough when I tried it, I remember rolling about once or twice and nothing else. Will probably try again tonight.

----------


## Wildman

#885:
*Date: December 27th, 2009
Length: 4 minutes

*In this dream, the first thing I recall is being near some sort of tennis court, where supposedly a match from the US Open was happening -- Roddick vs Federer. The court was sort of isolated and though there was a small spectating crowd, it didn't realistically look like a US Open match. Anyways, apparently Roddick lost the first set, and soon after had to pull out with an injury. 

Someone calls out for a substitute, but no one in the crowd volunteers. I go onto the court and accept, saying that I've played tennis a couple of times. This is somehow considered legal, and so I take over the match in Roddick's place. I don't remember what happens (I don't think the dream actually included this sequence), but I find myself off the court again, having just won two sets, 6-3 6-4 I think. There is apparently a short break before the next set, and I start pondering my strategy. Part of me is wondering how the hell I just won two sets when I'm not even an experienced amateur, and I'm feeling very nervous that I'll get crushed in the final two sets. 

I'm not 100% sure this next part is in the same dream, but I think so. I end up going to some store, with a bag containing 3 pastries. I buy two more pastries, and eat one of them, unintentionally before buying it. This causes a bit of a fuss at the counter, where I show the empty box the pastry I ate was in. I'm told to come back the next day to settle the problem of paying for the 2 pastries.


My notes read something about a classroom, but I don't really recall at this point.


#886:
*Date: December 27th, 2009
Length: 3 minutes
*
I'm at my grandparents' house at night for some reason, and standing near the small entrance door. There's some sort of creature, I think a large "tame" scorpion, guarding the entrance. I almost get stung by it, and decide to leave. At this point, I end up walking down a long, downward sloping road, and I don't think I'm really particularly lucid, but I sort of realize that I can control the dream. I try to conjure up a skateboard to roll down the road more quickly, and though it doesn't really appear, I find that if I don't look down at my feet and just imagine that I'm sliding down the hill, it works just fine.

Eventually, I think I'm joined by my brother, and we end up at some pier. I accidentally fall into the water a moment, but swim my way back to ground. After that, the dream gets pretty trippy and my recall isn't very clear. I mostly went around flying, I think into some sort of sky palace above us with many levels...

----------


## Wildman

Recall not great lately... I've been trying out a sort of WILD where I wake up a few hours after going to sleep and listen to an up-tempo song on loop as I fall asleep.  I have a tendency to fall back asleep very easily and am trying to take advantage of this trend by using this technique. So far I've only gotten one "real" attempt in, and unfortunately the music and allergies kept me more awake than I anticipated and I didn't really get anywhere.

#887:
*Date: December 31st, 2009
Length: 3 minutes

*I'm on a strange sort of plane with my mom, and we're about to land. There are relatively few seats, and they are facing the aisle instead of parallel to it like in normal planes. I think one side of the aisle has no seats. Anyways, apparently we're landing soon. The plane starts making a MASSIVE turn, and my mom thinks she's going to throw up (but doesn't). I realize we're about to hit the ground, and scramble to put on my seatbelt, and manage to just in time. 

The plane lands in a really strange way, and for a moment I fear that we're going to crash. I end up seeing the plane in a "third person" view, and I think we land backwards on some sort of incline, and stop just a few feet short of a building, much to my relief. After that, I don't recall much, except hanging around in the plane taking a look around, and being served a complimentary alcoholic beverage.


#888:
*Date: ~December 24th, 2009?
Length: 3 minutes

*I apparently didn't write this dream down, although I thought I did. 

At this point recall's pretty fuzzy, but basically I was in a kind of bar/restaurant with some people I knew. After a while, I left, into what was apparently a kind of airport. A few people started chasing me for some reason, and I eventually got caught. The next thing I knew I was on a plane, and semi-lucid -- enough so to realize that I had nothing to fear, and try to escape. I punched out the people who were holding me, and I think I flew out.

I ended up in some area near my elementary school. Soon enough, I realized that military/police vehicles were arriving to take me down. I flew up into the hills, to some sort of base where I found a large group of protesters. They were apparently on my side, and helped me to climb on top of some large structure. I don't recall much after that, except more military vehicles arriving.



Once again, I could have sworn I wrote this dream down, but I don't see it anywhere in here; maybe I dreamt of it.

----------


## Wildman

My WILD attempt from last night is a blur, I don't really recall what happened and as far as I can tell I fell back asleep too fast. It's tough because sometimes the music won't do anything to wake me up, and others it'll keep me awake for an hour. Tonight, I think I'll try getting out of bed for a few minutes and then trying.

I've also decided to get a bit more focused as far as dream recall and reality checking goes -- lately I've essentially being doing no RCs, and that can't be good. My approach to dream recall has also been a bit too static -- just occasionally think about it for a few minutes before going to sleep: I'm going to try to be a bit more analytical and see if I can mix up my approach to recall.

Finally, I think I'll write a bit more general thoughts in this DJ, not just specific dreams.
...At least until school restarts, not sure how much time I'll have at that point.



Anyways, recall from last night is really sort of vague, I can "feel" the general memory of the dreams, but can't really pin down many specific details or plot.

#889:
*Date: January 1st, 2010
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm in my brother's room, and apparently discussing joining some sort of order of knights or something like that. Something seems a bit fishy about it, but after a long period of hesitation, I decide to join. At some point, my brother joins me and stays at my side for the rest of the dream. 

I somehow end up at my grandparents' house, and realize that I've made a big mistake by joining this order. They've placed some sort of square chip in my neck: I can feel it very vividly on the right side of my neck whenever I move it. Apparently it's supposed to control me in some way, but I don't think they ever use it, or at least it doesn't work. I feel great regret for having joined the order, and think to myself that I've failed Duncan (character from Dragon Age: Origins), who was apparently a mentor of mine and was advising against my joining. 

Eventually, my brother and I decide to escape the house without being noticed, and I don't recall much after that.





Besides that, I had a dream involving a friend and his ex-girlfriend, and I think at some point I became somewhat lucid. I vaguely recall flying.

I also vaguely remember a dream about winning the lottery or similar impossible-odds contest, and wondering about that.

----------


## Wildman

So I tried changing it up a little bit last night, woke up after ~ 5 hours of sleep, and lied on my back. I tried to get some music on, but my ipod was out of battery  ::|:  .
Basically, my idea was to use something I'm very familiar with and concentrate on that as much as possible to stay conscious. I decided to imagine myself walking through parts of a video game I know extremely well. For a little bit, it worked, and from what I can tell, at some point I was getting some hypnagogic "sound." It was like a sort of quick, sharp siren, but I was reasonably sure that it wasn't just something outside. I don't remember much of what happened after that, I think the problem is that I got distracted and lost concentration, so I just fell asleep.





#890:
*Date: January 2nd, 2010
Length: 4 minutes
*
The first thing I recall is being with a bunch of old classmates. We went to some beach, and all went towards the water, except for one girl who was troubled by something. She went off to the side, away from us, and started crying. I had some sort of strange crush on her, and was telling myself that I should go comfort her. I finally decided against it though, and went into the water instead.

The day came to an end, and I recall going to bed in some house near the beach. Just as I was about to get in bed though, I thought about the girl again, and realized that she was probably still out there crying. I went outside into the night, and towards the beach. A sort of "minimap" indicated to me that she indeed was still there, and I don't recall much afterwards.


#891:
*Date: January 2nd, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I don't quite recall a whole chunk of this dream, except for the fact that throughout the dream I was somewhat aware that something wasn't quite right, and that I could control things to a certain extent. Twice during the dream I managed to shift to some sort of spirit form, and then shift back to my normal self. 

The only scene I really recall, though, is being on a bus I used to take regularly several years back. Head resting on my right knuckle, I wonder about how I changed forms like that earlier in the dream. I start thinking about dreaming and all that, but at the same time I'm half falling asleep in the dream. Unfortunately, I never actually realize that I'm dreaming, though I get somewhat close.


Also, random sex dream.

----------


## Wildman

Well... I don't really recall much from last night's WILD. I keep getting tricked by the fact that when I wake up a few hours after going to sleep, I feel very awake and aware, but I'm actually not that awake and fall back asleep within a matter of moments. I'll try again tonight.



#892:
*Date: January 3rd, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

The first thing I recall is that I'm apparently being arrested. I'm in the back of a police car, with some large, creepy, clown-like character seated to my left. I think we talk for a while, and then he starts doing this weird thing where part of his face goes transparent and inflates like a balloon. I keep trying to pop the "balloons" that now make up his face, but every time I pop one either another one appears or the air from the balloon I popped goes to another balloon. It's all really strange and creepy. 

Eventually, I think we get out of the car, and by this point I've essentially caught on that I'm dreaming.  I decide to quickly get away from that clown.  Stepping away from the road which is in a small wooded area, I fly into the air (it now seems to be relatively easy for me, more so than before), and end up landing nearby, in some sort of large prairie. 

After some attempts at dream sex, I somehow find myself in a room in my house -- not quite sure how that happened. My dad is there, and he seems to be obsessed with removing a crystal I'm wearing around my neck. I think that for a moment everything starts going dark, but I manage to stabilize the dream. Soon enough, my dad tries ripping off the crystal from my neck, and I decide to get out of here. 

I quickly head into the next room, break through the window, and climb out. However, just as I'm going outside, as far as I can recall, the dream starts to blur and everything turns sort of dark green. I try to concentrate and stop it, but nonetheless the dream fades and my eyes open in real life.  
(Or at least, I'm about 80% sure it was real life. I was still pretty tired at that point and went back to sleep).

----------


## Wildman

Well, WILD attempt didn't really happen, but I did have a pretty good DILD and a nice long dream after that. I really enjoyed both of them, and I'm quite happy with how much recall/dreaming has been going lately. Here are the dreams:



#893:
*Date: January 4th, 2010
Length: 8 minutes*

The first thing I recall is being in Nazi-occupied France, with a couple people apparently from the French Resistance. The first part of this dream is sort of blurry in my mind -- I recall a lot of separate scenes but can't quite put them together: I'll try to write them down in the sequence that makes the most sense.

Anyways, our group of people arrives at a sort of building (a bar, I think) that is serving as a of small German base. There are a few cars parked outside, but no one in sight. We decide to quickly hijack a car and get out of here. I think there's something about Hitler being nearby, but I'm not sure if we actually ever see him. We manage to grab a car and quickly drive away. Someone remarks that we should turn off the headlights (which were on), so as not look suspicious or something like that.

The next thing I know, we're in the same car but driving around my university campus, and I'm writing a review for the movie Inglourious Basterds. After that, I find myself with more people from the Resistance, (one of which is Shoshanna from the aforementioned movie) trying to get into a wooden house. Looking around and waiting as the guys around me try to see if anyone is in the house and try to open the door, I start to think about what exactly is going on, and realize that I'm dreaming. 

 I decide to fly out of here. Using a small tree near a fence to my left as a launching point, I take flight. The flying is a bit different than usual, I realize that my arms are essentially serving as wings and that if I flap them, I quickly gain altitude. Soon enough though, I switch back to my usual flying style (ie, basically parallel to the ground and just letting myself fly to where I want).

I fly up a steep road, and some sort of dog starts chasing me. I soon distance him though, and cross a sort of (baseball?) field, where I see another dog who keeps lifting his paw up in the air. I try to high-five his paw as I pass by, but miss. Higher in the air now, I see a sprawling bay in front of my eyes, with several ships and a few cities in different places. I don't quite recall what happens exactly here, but I end up seeing some houses in the hills in the distance, and decide to go explore there.

The dream blurs a bit here: I recall starting to fly towards the hills, but I don't really remember actually arriving there. I just eventually find myself there, and it doesn't look quite like it did from a distance. It's apparently a small sort of village in a wooded area. In front of me is a wooden sort of apartment building that I saw from far away. I also recall seeing a shop nearby. I notice that among the people around me there is the crazy woman from the movie Misery, and she's talking to herself out loud about something. I walk past her, up a path to my right and into some sort of long tunnel.

My lucidity for the rest of the dream is sort of questionable. I think it sort of ebbed and flowed. As I walk through the tunnel, I hear a kind of radio broadcast in my head: it's the tennis commentator Patrick McEnroe, and he makes a sort bad joke/pun that involved the phrase "No balls, no blowjobs," and I found it semi-humorous at the time. I eventually exit the tunnel, and find myself in some kind of shipyard. There's a huge boat in front of me, and I think some construction equipment. I start looking at my surroundings, and think to myself that I have a "fear of the massive." I don't really have something like that in real life, but I think I was trying to explain my fear of heights, but my thought process was muddled at this point.

Shortly after (perhaps because the scene warped or something), I find myself in a large airstrip. It's dark now (this is a theme in my lucid dreams, I'm not quite sure what to make of it, but it's something I'm definitely trying to figure out). Lucidity is quite low at this point, though I think I realize that the dream is sort of fading away. I think I fly around a bit, and a mini-nuclear explosion goes off nearby, making a crater in the ground. Soon after, I open my eyes in real life.




#894:
*Date: January 4th, 2010
Length: 10 minutes*?

It's dark. I'm in the midst of the aftermath of a nuclear war (see Fallout 3 -- definitely influenced this dream), and there are also zombies. The first thing I recall is that I'm in an old grocery store, scavenging for some food with a couple of people. As far as I remember, soon enough everyone disappears, but I manage to find a base where some people are surviving. Eventually, I go back to the grocery store with some guy. We take a look around at what food/drink we can take, and realize there really isn't much left. We do find lots of cookies and stuff like that though, (I remember being particularly excited that Chips Ahoy hadn't been entirely wiped off the Earth) so we grab some of that and leave. We're apparently not heading back to the base though.

Apparently we walk through the night, and find ourselves at my university campus during the day. Part of it is destroyed, and some of it massively flooded. We do find a crowd of people though, and are observing the destruction of a tower. There's a HUGE sort of construction machine, and a man near a big block of wood with some sort of power saw. I'm relieved to see that human civilization is still alive and kicking, and that we still have some of our technology intact. I observe as the construction worker cuts out cylindrical chunks of wood, which are then loaded into the machine which goes up to the tower and fires/bashes the wooden shells against the tower to destroy large portions of it. 

After watching for a while, my companion and I walk off. After a few moments though, the guy starts to become paranoid that I'm infected with the zombie disease, and quickly parts ways with me, taking all the supplies with him (he was carrying them all at this point, for some reason).

I end up going to some sort of store/cafe, looking for some supplies and maybe a meal. I end up sitting at a table with a couple people and getting to know them a bit. I meet one particularly friendly guy, and we start looking through nearby aisles for supplies. A simple .5 L water bottle is $2.99, and I remark that the containers/bottles for the various items are not new, but look old and used. My new friend explains that nowadays everything is re-used, since no one is producing new bottles (or really, anything else) anymore. 

At some point, I notice the lone cashier: a very attractive woman (looked somewhat like Salma Hayek) behind a large counter, wearing a provocative outfit. She looks back at me a few times, invitingly. I think to myself or somehow "know" that she wasn't only a cashier for a living, so to speak. I eventually go back to the table, I think with three items: one bottle of water, one bottle of coke, and one strange metallic container with a bit of wine in it. A new, somewhat aged looking guy with a beard arrives at the table, and I ask him if he knows if wine is useful as a survival supply. He tells me that he once had a friend suffering from extreme stomach pain, that was cured by wine. Eventually, I decide to buy what I have, and realize that there is a long line waiting to pay for their items. 

Later in the dream, I end up in what looks like a larger version of my grandparents' house (this house is coming up very often lately in my dreams...). I think that outside the house are a few posters, which are apparently left by some mysterious, benevolent person who is going around clearing areas of zombies and marking safe areas by those posters. 

I go inside the house, and there's an uneasy atmosphere. Everything is in a somewhat disheveled state, and all the doors are closed. Whenever I open one, I'm nervous that I'll find a zombie or something behind it. After going through several rooms without encountering anyone, I walk down the first corridor I entered through, and open a door to my left. Inside, I find a guy sleeping on a bed, who is apparently the "guard captain" of this building (but never do I see any other guards). He's woken up by my entry, and somehow manages to take the pistol I had, disassemble it, and place it on a small table in front of me.

We talk for a while, establishing that we're on the same side. I think we end up going to some round table and sitting there. Shortly after though, a cryptic-looking girl appears, with a middle-aged male zombie. The zombie bites the guard captain, and it is clear he will die quickly. With my pistol gone, I have no way to protect myself. I try to slowly edge away in my chair before I'm attacked, but it soon becomes clear that I won't be allowed to escape: the zombie is much faster than I, and he is now looking at me. He still has some human aspect to him though, as he talks to me, and is apparently taking orders from the girl. 

The zombie tells me I can't escape, and that my fate will be decided by the girl, who is now doing some weird thing with 12 dice. The zombie explains that it will decide if I am spared or if he will kill me, and I have a 50:50 chance of either. After waiting for a while, the girl still does not have a result. The zombie gets impatient, and she explains that I keep getting lucky (or unlucky) because the dice "keep getting synced up 1-to-1," which I take to mean that I keep getting a heads for every tails: now that doesn't really make sense since they're dice and not coins, but it felt like that was what was going on in the dream. 

Anyways, while this is happening I'm still trying to escape, this time by trying to "load" to a previous point in the dream. It's a really weird feeling as I sort of sense myself trying to reappear at some earlier point in the dream (I don't know it's a dream, though, and I don't even think to myself that it's a video game or anything like that -- loading just seems like something I can do naturally). The zombie tells me that loading will not work, and I fear that I'll be eaten alive and have to suffer through that before I can restart at some earlier point. However, I think that I do manage to load back to the moment before I entered the guard captain's room.






Finally, I think I had a very short dream where I was watching something and it looked like the basketball player Stephen Jackson was on the LA Lakers, which surprised me.

----------


## Wildman

Well, no real recall from 2 nights ago. About 4 short dreams recalled from last night. WILD attempts have been failing, mainly because I'm having a LOT of trouble waking up, both in the morning and for WILD attempts... not sure what to do about that.


#895:
*Date: January 4th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes

*This was a pretty strange dream. Somehow, I had taken on the form of George W Bush (while he was still President), but I knew I wasn't "actually him," just looked like him. I still had to imitate his voice though, and save for my appearance, I was physically "myself." I was in a place with a couple of buildings, and went inside of one of them. 

Going through some door, I ended up in a session of Congress which was ending. I sat down, and said hello to some person nearby, unsure if I was supposed to know him or not. After that, the session was over and I stepped back outside. A girl and a guy were arguing about something, and I had to get between them when things started to heat up. The whole debate had a very melodramatic high-schooly feel to it. The girl asked me why my voice sounded strange (detecting that I was faking Bush's accent), and I told her that I had a cold. 

After that, I decided to get out of here before someone figured out I wasn't really Dubya. I recall being in some city and running for exercise, but then being back near the buildings and wanting to go back to that city. To escape though, I had to climb some sort of rock wall which had wooden shelves (?) built into it. As I climbed and struggled, a couple people arrived and asked me if I needed help. I told them that it would be good if they could remove the various things that were on the shelves, and they did, using sticks to reach the higher shelves that I had yet to climb up onto.

I don't really remember what happened after that, but I vaguely recall something about a superhero meeting.



Besides that, I had a dream about some old acquaintance looking through my iPod. I think we had some sort of argument.
Also had a dream about "being lucid" with a bunch of friends: but really, I didn't realize that I was actually dreaming, I thought that lucidity was something we could all have at the same time.
The last dream I can't really remember, and the only notes I wrote down say something about a fight, but I can't read the rest.

----------


## Wildman

Haven't really had recall the past few nights, I can sort of "feel" the memories like they're almost within my grasp, but not quite accessible. I took a sort of break from WILD attempts, but I think I'll try again tonight.  

The plan: Wake up ~ 4-5 hours after going to sleep, DON'T fall back asleep right away, but don't stay out of bed more than a few minutes. Use the same technique as before, maybe with music for the first 5-10 minutes.

----------


## Wildman

Still no success with WILD, but that's entirely my fault, just haven't been putting in the effort. 

#896:
*Date: January 10th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes

*I'm having some trouble recalling just how this dream went -- I can recall separate chunks but I'm having difficulties putting them all together. I'll try my best.

I think the first that happens is that I'm with a small squad of people, and we rush into a small building. Once inside, we discover that a mini nuclear bomb has been set in there, and will detonate in about one minute. We have no way of disarming it, so we start sprinting away from the building as fast as possible. Running as fast as I can, I get a fair distance away from the building, onto some grassy area. Just as the bomb explodes, I dive to the ground and cover my head. 

I hear the loud sound of the explosion, and see many flashes of light, but finally it stops and I'm unharmed. I don't recall seeing anyone dead or any massive destruction. 

Later on, I'm in some building and I think Megan Fox is there. There's also some other person. According to my notes, we end up going into some bathroom, and ripping paper (?), but then somehow realize that another mini nuke is going to go off soon. I end up running outside, warning people and taking cover just on the ground, as before. Once again, I survive and the damage doesn't seem to be too severe.


#897:
*Date: January 10th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in some sort of hotel apparently, and as I enter my room I get a message that says that "Jesus time is almost up," which is supposed to mean that I don't have much time left in that room before I have to pay for another 24 hours. As I enter my room, I find some sort of humanoid-looking demon, and someone fighting. I help fight the demon, I think with a sword, and we finally kill it, though I think it disappears (and so does the person).

I don't remember much after that, except ending up in some HUGE library (as in, it's not just a normal-sized but big library, everything is scaled up like it was built for giants). It has weird sort of floating platforms with computer workstations, and various ramps, beams, and stairs that lead to them. There are also about 8 giant statues, one in the center and the others around in a circle. I think all the statues are of Abraham Lincoln. There is apparently some sort mystery being solved, and I jump around (I think there was a kind of low gravity that made it easier to make large jumps) throughout the platforms to see what various people are working in, and to see if they have any useful information for solving this mystery.

----------


## Wildman

Forgot to post two fragments from the other day:


I had a dream that I was walking around on some college campus, and I came across a friend who was dressed in Detroit Red Wings fan gear. After talking with him, I went to a nearby statue or something similar.

Had another dream about searching for a dog in a video game (Fallout 3).

----------


## Wildman

Actually tried WILD this morning instead of just sleeping through. I'm not sure if this came directly following the WILD, but I recall a few moments where I felt I was kind of in the middle between dreaming and awake, it's hard to describe. It mostly felt like a dream, but I also had the feeling that if I did anything or tried to control it, I would be awake immediately. I also vaguely recall doing a nose RC that "worked" in the sense that I could still breathe with my nose plugged.

#898:
*Date: January 12th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm some sort of agent, in a small group that's tracking some sort of superhuman creature (I can't remember exactly what he was supposed to be, human or alien or something else, but he looked mostly like a normal person). I think we manage to spot him in a building, but he quickly gets away from us. We end up in a car, heading quickly to the next place we think he'll be, I think with the help of small computers that we use to communicate and track the superhuman.

We end up in a kind of mall, and start looking around. I think one of us mentions that it's going to be next to impossible to find him again, having been lucky to even see him the first time. However, glancing to the side I suddenly spot him. I rush towards him and we sort of tackle each other. He presses me down onto the ground, and I feel a sort of strange, powerful force behind him, keeping me down. However, I can sort of fight it, and I'm still fairly evenly matched with him, leading me to think that he's been injured in some way since he should be able to easily overcome me. 

After grappling with him a bit more, the superhuman runs away, into a set of stairs. I try to quickly alert my fellow squad members, who start rushing towards the stairs with me. Glancing upwards, a catch a glimpse of the superhuman, and we start chasing after him. Not sure what happens after that.



I also had a short dream where I was laughing with my dad about an argument we had a while ago.

----------


## Wildman

School is beginning again, not sure how much time i'll have to devote to this journal. I'll try to figure it out, though.

#899:
*Date: January 17th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm starting classes again, and it's the first day of the new semester. As I start heading to class, I realize I don't really know where my next class is. I decide to go to the library to check on the web, but just as I'm going I encounter an old friend. After chatting with him, he leaves, and I just follow some people into a classroom where I think I probably have class.

----------


## Wildman

#900:
*Date: January 18th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

*In this whole dream I was in a sort of movie, and I think it felt both like the movie was real at times, and just a movie that I was watching/acting in at others. At this point my recall of the movie is not very clear, but I do remember a few scenes/facts. 

The film basically centered around a certain Mr. Hong (played by James Hong, I sort of unintentionally recalled his name), the antagonist, who was up to something shady. I recall a fight scene between Jet Li and somebody, in a small room. After that, near the end of the dream, I found myself in a room where two nearly identical Chinese actresses were sitting (though one was apparently actually a man). A small crowd of people were there, and I asked the actresses to explain something about the movie that I hadn't understood.




#901:
*Date: January 19th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

This was a pretty strange (and gruesome) dream. Basically, I "woke up" in the dream, I think with someone warning me that I had to get out of the house immediately. For the rest of the dream, the person who woke me basically disappeared, if I'm not mistaken.

Anyways, apparently a group of "raiders" had attacked the house, and left for a short while but were on their way back. I quickly exited through the back door after sneaking past one of the raiders who was still there. As I walked outside, in the distance I saw, much to my horror, the heads of a few of my closest family on stakes. However, they didn't look extremely realistic, and I wasn't completely convinced this was reality, so I didn't completely lose it. I do recall crying, or nearly crying, though. Still, the idea sort of stuck with me that this couldn't be real, and I became partially lucid. 

I was still afraid of the raiders on their way back, and felt an intense need to get away from the house as fast as possible, but I also felt like it wasn't actually reality and I could bend it as I pleased. I decided to fly off, but I struggled a bit with it. Even stranger, as far as I can recall, the dream kept repeating: I kept waking back in the bed from the beginning, and going through the dream in essentially the same way. Each time I tried to leave the house, I ended up going somewhere different. I'm not sure if I woke up at all between repetitions of this dream. Anyways, on the last repeat, I recall running/flying to some sort of field, and seeing a girl I knew, then waking up.

----------


## Wildman

#902:
*Date: January 22nd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

*Really don't recall very much from this, except becoming lucid (at least, somewhat) and walking into a sort of cafe.  I decided to start a fight, and recall entering a brawl with a couple DCs. It was really sort of interesting, because I could almost "feel" what they were going to do in advance, I guess sort of controlling it, and I almost automatically reacted as needed to avoid their attacks. I also recall throwing a heavy table without much effort, but besides that I don't remember anything specific. 


I also vaguely recall a dream about walking around and seeing a whole bunch of different people I know or used to know, playing in a soccer game. I think I wanted to join them, but couldn't because I didn't have adequate clothes on.

----------


## Wildman

Busy busy busy, gotta re-focus on dreaming a bit...

#903:
*Date: March 20th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm walking with a bunch of people, down a street in a sort of village in the mountains. One of the people is a friend of mine, another is my mom (I think), but besides that I don't remember who they were. After a while, we come upon a sort of factory building on our right. We start walking past it, but after a few moments space seems to distort/rotate strangely around me, as if the walls of the factory are moving. 

After the space-distortion, and maybe a trip inside the factory, we find ourselves outside in an alleyway near the factory. We wait around for a while, until a few people start running off into a door that leads to the factory. Soon enough I realize why they did so -- this alley is for trash collection, and there are huge sort of bulldozer-looking trash compacting machines bearing down on us and seemingly ready to crush us. 

For a moment, I think to myself that this is "like a bad Star Wars episode." I manage to get out of the way of the bulldozers quickly enough, but my friend doesn't seem to realize what's going on, and he takes a bit more time to get out of the way. I don't think anyone actually got crushed. We go into the factory, which is basically composed of a huge network of catwalks that go all over the place in several rooms. There were parts of the factory that also looked like a fancy hotel. 

After this point, the dream gets sort of absurd. The people with me just end up sort of running around aimlessly, and we seem to be reinacting one of the Star Wars movie. The only thing I really recall is somebody pointing a fake lightsaber at someone else (a green looking alien I think), and the tip of the lightsaber bending down towards the ground under the effect of gravity.

----------


## Wildman

The most epic set of accompanying dream characters ever. 

#904:
*Date: March 21st, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

*It was night time, I have a sort of rifle and am assaulting some kind of house/fortress with many armed guards around it. I'm not alone though, by my side are the two most badass characters you could ask for in such a situation: Arnold Schwarzennegger (in his Commando role, with his huge machine gun) and Sylvester Stallone as Rambo. 

Strategy entirely optional, we basically just rush forward guns blazing, shooting all guards in our path. I don't actually remember any specific scenes from the fight outside, but eventually end up indoors, the gunfight over. I'm alone now, and, after a few moments, start to realize I'm dreaming.  I see a nearby mirror, and approach it. I look about normal, with a sort of random assortment of clothes on me. I don't recall much after that unfortunately, except some attempt at dream sex. 


Besides that, I had a sort of nightmare where I was with a woman, walking down a very steep sort of hill. It was raining hard, and everything was muddy and slippery, and eventually the both of us fell into a kind of pit, apparently to our deaths.

----------


## Wildman

#905:
*Date: March 23rd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

*I was at a kind of running event with a bunch of old friends. It was starting in a while, in about 50 minutes at 11:45. After waiting around a while, I realized I didn't have the right shoes, so I decided to quickly make my way home. I ended up walking through something like my university campus. It took a long time, and I ended up taking a sort of bus. When I got off, I found out that there was some sort of bombing attempt in a nearby building, so I steered clear of that area.

I don't remember much besides that, just walking some more and realizing that I would never make it back to the event in time.


#906:
*Date: March 23rd, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

This dream is a bit of a mix of first person point of view and third-person point of view, as if I'm the game Dragon Age: Origins. 

I'm in a sort of large castle/fortress, with a small army of soldiers (the group I fought with had around 50, though there were more soldiers scattered about the walls and the fort). It's night time, and there is an impending attack by some evil force. Apparently, we're going to be pretty outnumbered, so our chances of victory are not great, but we're still willing to fight. I vaguely recall a sort of ceremony around a large well/lake, but I'm not sure if that happens at this point in the dream.

Eventually, the time comes for battle. The group of soldiers I'm with is stationed around one entrance to the castle, and we assemble there hoping to stop anything that comes at us. I think I briefly have a "top-down" point of view (think real-time-strategy games) where I can see our army, but then I'm back into first person, and seeing the enemy approaching quickly. 

After some initial fear, I feel a kind of overwhelming euphoria -- I think I realized that this was not entirely real, like a game or a dream (wasn't quite lucid though), and I just felt ready to give this fight my all. I don't remember that many details from the actual battle, except that near the end of the fight I pulled back to the walls to help some archers, and saw someone die (Wynne from DA:O) but wasn't sure if she was actually permanently dead. 

Eventually, the battle ended and we had won. Soon enough, everyone was gone to rest, and I remained outside, on the walls. As I walk around, a strange sort of round, transparent demonic face appears in my vision. It is supposedly a kind of malicious god (in the dream, I thought it was a Daedra from the Elder Scrolls games). It starts talking to me, proposing some kind of evil deal involving the deaths of all the soldiers currently in the castle, in exchange for great power and something about a queen. 

At this point, the dream is kind of strange. I feel like it's a mix of reality and a game, and so I decide to try all the different "conversation options" with the demon, just to see what happens. Each time I try a different one, then "load back" and the dream restarts at the beginning of the conversation. One of the times I refuse entirely and I think the demon goes away. Two other times I offend the demon somehow, and end up getting my throat slit and/or the back of my neck stabbed by a knife -- I did feel some of it, not too pleasant to say the least. The final time, the demon takes a kind of humanoid form, and I follow it somewhere, though I think the dream ends before anything actually happens.

----------


## Wildman

#907:
*Date: March 24th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes

*I was in a Harry Potter - esque scenario. I think I was at Hogwarts, and the dream basically happened in two rooms -- one a large lecture hall, the other a smaller classroom. The only thing I really recall that happened in the lecture hall was that, with a great deal of show, some guy, apparently a very prestigious and accomplished indvidual, was introduced. He went by Provost Zakharov (props if you know the reference, it's something I talk to somebody about at some point in the dream).

After that, I ended up in the classroom, where someone taught me how to draw my own "health bar," basically by drawing a rectangle on a piece of paper, and seeing it magically fill itself up with color representing my health. There was also some way to replenish it by drawing in the rectangle. 

At some later point in the dream, I realized that Jack Black was in the class, wearing some sort of plain Jedi-like robes. He was apparently just a student like the others. At some point, he was going to leave the classroom to go get some food or something, but I had the distinct feeling that it was a trap and he would be killed if he went, so I stopped him from going. 

Near the end of the dream, Zakharov arrived and asked us to answer a question: Should nuclear weapons be a political issue? He went through each row, asking people for their responses, and eventually got to me. I think I answered something strange like, yes but I wish it didn't have to be, and he seemed satisfied.

----------


## Wildman

#908:
*Date: March 27th, 2010
Length: 7 minutes

*I'm in a library on campus, in line to check out some books. After a few moments, there's an "emergency" announcement that there's been a power outage in the library. However, all the lights and electronics around me still seem to be working. A disgruntled library worker in front of me, who does the book checkout, gets into a huge rant about how this is all nonsense because people don't realize that the library has separate sections that depend on different power grids. 

For some reason we all end up going near an exit, where a cop arrives. The disgruntled guy rants some more about how it's a huge overreaction to bring the police here for nothing. A girl nearby starts talking to him, and they end up arguing for a while.

After that, I think we're still forced to leave the library through a kind of emergency exit. We end up outside, and I see a really weird sort of escape trail ahead of me, that involves climbing ladders and getting onto the roof of some building. I don't think I take that route, but I manage to end up inside another building. In there, I see a girl that I knew several years ago, and we start talking. After a while, we walk to some other room, and she starts talking to her brother who's in a nearby bathroom apparently. In another room, I see another girl I know who's just finished getting a haircut. 

One of the girls decides that we should all go eat somewhere, some cafe that I haven't heard of. I follow her out the building, and across the street, but suddenly I'm alone, having no idea where the others went. I try to guess a direction to walk in, but hesitate for a while. After a few moments, I encounter my best friend from about 10 years ago. I'm not sure he knows where to go either, but we eventually notice that there's a cafe across the street where everyone else probably is. We get there, and it's some sort of bizarre oriental bagel place. The tables are surrounded by couches and pillows. 

Anyways, we find the girls there, and they're accompanied by some (two?) guys that I don't know. A waiter asks us if we want to be seated inside or outside (he uses some fancy word for it that I don't recall), and I think we say outside, but we stay indoors for a while. After a few moments, one of the guys seems to be having a sort of seizure. Several of us try to calm him down and restrain him so he doesn't hurt himself. As I'm trying to help him, he seems to be on the verge vomitting a sort of weird white liquid. I'm reluctant to get thrown up on, so I try to back off when it seems like he's about to vomit. I'm not sure if he actually did or not.

----------


## Wildman

Summer vacation, time to get back into (lucid) dreaming!

#909:
Date: May 18th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes

This was a weird sort of dream. I have trouble putting some parts into words, so bear with me. 

I don't quite recall the beginning, but at some point I became weakly lucid, though really as far as I recall I wasn't all that aware I was dreaming. I ended up trying to fly near some houses overlooking a large body of water. At first the flight seemed about normal, but soon enough I realized I was having a lot of trouble changing speed: it was as if I had a huge amount of inertia, and I had to "push" at the air around me, as if I was swimming, to accelerate or decelerate. 

At first I wanted to go faster, but then I realized I was getting farther and farther away from land. I was getting a bit worried that I would end up in the middle of nowhere over the water, which it seems I have a strange fear of in my dreams. Despite my best efforts to slow down, though, I just kept going. Eventually, I reached another coastline with some houses. I ended up in some sort of outdoor bar, and there I met a friend.  We had a weird conversation: something about how we were not in our actual bodies, but I was here through lucid dreaming, and he was here through some drug-induced disconnection. There were a few other people I know around, and as far as I recall, I said that they were dreaming as well, but not lucid (my definition of lucid not really making sense at the time). 

After a while, I was trying hard to focus, apparently on maintaining the dream. Soon enough though, I "woke up" into the same bar, but now thinking that I had actually woken up. I think I saw my friend again and tried to ask him if he remembered our "shared dream."

----------


## Wildman

Mostly fragments these past two days.

From last night, I wrote "megan fox, future, indian guy, revolution" but it really doesn't mean much to me at this point except for a few flashes.

From two nights ago, I had one dream where I was stuck on some kind of planet with a couple other people. I think we were looting an abandoned mall for supplies.

Finally, still from two nights ago, I had a dream where I was in some sort of building, maybe a hospital, and I found out about a certain Doctor S. (who looked like the German doctor in Shutter Island) who was using something involving human DNA in order to repair damaged livers. For some reason I found this horribly unethical at the time, and I talked about it to a friend who was studying some papers at a table.

----------


## Wildman

#910:
*Date: May 18th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

It's night time, and I'm walking around my college campus. After a short while, I encounter some guy and we start talking for a while. We've never met, but we have a long conversation as we walk. At one point, we reach a strange sort of wooden, suspended bridge structure that looks like it might fall apart any second. As we're about to go across the bridge, the guy makes a sort of advance on me, seemingly trying to kiss me. I push him off and make it clear that it's not going to happen. He says something like "What, are you anti?.." as in anti-gay. I tell him that I'm not anti-gay, but just plain not gay. 

I think we end up crossing the bridge, and get to some parking lot. I don't recall much after this point, except some sort of confusion involving cars and tickets.

----------


## Wildman

Recall hasn't been ideal lately, but here's what I have from last night.

#911:
*Date: May 24th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

I'm at my grandparents' place with my mom. I'm not sure quite what's going on, but I think a bunch of lamps in the house have been broken, and my mom is trying to fix them. I don't really remember what I'm doing throughout the whole dream, I might have just been lounging around on a couch (light green color, if I recall correctly). After a while, my mom comes up to me and shows me a sort of small, crystal-like bar which is attached to a small metal bead chain. She calls this system a "guillotine" for some reason, and it works just like those lamps where you pull a chain to turn them on/off. 


#912:
*Date: May 24th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

This dream felt sort of long, but I don't actually remember much from it. Basically it was night time, and I was walking around some streets near my college campus, looking for a party to join. I think at some point I found one, but had to quickly go and get something I had forgotten at home. While at home, I remembering stopping to watch some sort of Avatar parody video. I'd rather not go into the details of it.

----------


## Wildman

Fairly unremarkable dreams of late  ::|: , I'd suggest other dreams earlier in my journal if you want something more interesting to read.

#913:
*Date: May 25th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm having dinner at the house of C, some girl I kind of knew several years ago. She's there with her parents, another girl I used to know, A, and her parents. I can't quite remember what the meal was. After a while, I think a sort of argument breaks out between the two families, and A storms off. Things seem pretty calm after that, and I get up from the table and just start pacing about. 

C ends up coming up to me, and we talk for a while. She talks about A's mom, but when she says her last name, I tell her that I thought her last name was different. After a while, we end up kissing, and continue making out for a long while. I'm a bit surprised at all this, but sort of go with it. C keeps making more advances, but I start telling her I'm not sure this would work out. She mentions something about how her life has always been chaotic.

Eventually, I end up walking into two nearby rooms, which are both really dark. My mom shows up randomly, and points out that it is 11:45 PM and she is supposed to give me a ride home.


#914:
*Date: May 25th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm on my college campus, and the first thing I really recall is flying up  to this kind of small, elevated platform, onto the top of a large tree that has some kind of fruit on it. I think a few people are there. I wonder to myself how people are supposed  to get up here without flying: the platform is based one sort of support pillar, which has some sort of stairs built into it, but the gap between each step is huge, a bit more the height of a person, so it's basically impossible to walk up. 

After that, I have a vague recollection of being on a plane, and it maybe crashing. Regardless, I end up back on campus, and do this strange thing where I simply slide with my shoes on the ground, as if I had a snowboard or something, down a long incline. It's pretty amusing, and seems to happen occasionally in my dreams for some reason.

----------


## Wildman

I slept waaaaayyy too much last night. Anyways, at least it got me some recall.


#915:
*Date: May 26th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm in a sort of hotel, and on a floor where people are locked/trapped in their rooms for 15 years, like in the movie Oldboy. In the beginning of the dream I think I'm trapped in one of the rooms, and have a sort of timelapse thing where I experience various moments of my imprisonment. Eventually I am freed, and for some reason I help one person change rooms. 

After that, it seems that a whole bunch of people besides myself are freed. I follow them out of the hotel, and we're all a bit dazed and wondering what to do. Apparently the hotel was on my college campus (a lot of my dreams at this location lately, hmm). We are all really hungry, so we decide to head to a nearby food court. When we get near there, I break off from the group and go down some stairs into what seems to be the food court, in some kind of underground building. I get into this sort of small room, and am confused where to go next. There is an opening nearby, and throughout I can see the ground floor, about 1-2 stories below me. Beyond the opening is a sort of staircase, and I think about trying to jump across to it, but fear I wont make it and fall through the opening.

After a moment of pondering whether or not to jump, some people arrive and I realize that this small room is actually an elevator. We take it down to the bottom level. At the entrance to the food court is a sort of security check / cashier, and he asks me what color food plan I'm on. I have no idea, so I decide to take out my university ID card and see if it has a color on it. I suddenly have a whole bunch of stuff that I look through, and I find my passport there. It has a green strip of color on it, so I tell the person I'm on the green plan. Don't recall anything after that.



#916:
*Date: May 26th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm playing a hockey game (it's strange, I have recollections of it both being an ice hockey AND roller hockey game, perhaps it changed as the dream went on), apparently with the San Jose Sharks, though it seems that the teams change over time. It seems like a mostly casual game, and as far as I recall there were lots of goals. 

I'm playing unusually well, and at some point I manage a nice play, surprising myself with how well I'm skating because I don't have a lot of experience doing so (could've been a chance to become lucid, but I didn't). Anyways, the last thing I really remember is hitting the puck extremely hard off a pass/shot from a red-haired girl, and scoring a goal off that. 



This one was a bit more interesting.
#917:
*Date: May 26th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I don't quite recall the beginning of the dream, but I think I was on a boat and it sank, leaving me somehow pinned against a small grass patch of land, unable to move and partially submerged, close to drowning. I also had something stuck in my tooth, which for some strange reason needed to be removed before I would be able to free myself. 

I needed a knife desperately. I apparently had a pet dragon though, and through a telepathic link with it or something, I managed to convey my distress and need for a knife. For some reason though, I myself end up in a store, shopping for a knife to free... myself. I ask an employee if they have an aisle for survival tools, but he tells me that some people came and already bought everything from that section, in preparation for the Tour De France or something. I think I also get on the phone and ask some other place if they have knives, but they apparently don't. 

The salesperson tells me they may actually have some in the "Paranoid Humans section" of the store, and apparently they do. In a flash I'm back to my desperate situation, still trapped and near drowning. My dragon arrives, and 'looks' extremely worried. As far as I recall, he looked several different ways: at some point he even had two heads. Anyways, he spits out the knife and it lands within my reach. I grab it, and at this point I fall completely into the water. I manage to keep myself calm, and pick out the thing stuck in my teeth. I think I eventually manage to free myself. I don't remember much after that, but I think I wrote something about getting on a boat.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I love your dream journal.  How do you know the length of your dreams? Last summer when I was into DEILDing I had a crazy idea that I would take a kitchen timer and as soon as I briefly woke up I would press 'Start' with my fingers then slip into the lucid dream so I could see how long my lucids were. I never got around to doing it though.  :Sad:

----------


## Wildman

Hi there. The length that I give is really approximate. Generally it feels like my dreams are a few minutes long, and I usually have a pretty good feel for how much time has passed whenever I do something, but really it's hard to tell how long my dreams are. The length I give is more relative than anything -- I use it to compare lengths between dreams. As an absolute time, I'd say it's only vaguely accurate.
That kitchen timer idea might be pretty interesting, provided you can wake yourself up immediately upon the dream ending.

----------


## skyS

Wow!!! Your dreams are fascinating but also, a few of them, have striking resemblance to mine. I almost panicked when I read the one about the terrorist. I had a dream I was in DC, and there was a helicopter, and two terrrorists shown as acrobats, then they said they were connected to area 51. I think that's what it was called. There is a meeting at the White House, and I believe it was some "reconstruction" like thing, where there were lots of people wearing black. There was a woman reading a note from a soldier. Anyways, I don't want to intrude. I thought it was interesting how our dreams have many parallels.

----------


## Wildman

Thanks for the comment, no worries about intruding, I enjoy any comments people have. Pretty cool that our dreams have those similarities.




Recall from last night is mostly non-existent. I did have a dream where I was at least partially lucid, from what I remember, but most memory of it has faded. I do remember flying around. At some point, I met with someone who could also fly, and we were hurrying to get somewhere, I'm not sure where. As time went on I lost more and more lucidity, and near the end of the dream I was stuck trying to fly up some huge vertical wall. At that point I was using some sort of bizarre system to fly, involving an air cushion around my neck that I had to inflate and slowly deflate to allow myself to fly. I don't think I ever made it over the wall.

----------


## Wildman

#918:
*Date: May 30th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in some sort of big soccer game. For some reason, all my movements feel very sluggish, and my ball handling is really awkward. At first I'm sort of on defense, and I seem to be covering my side (right) pretty well, but the rest of my team seems to be really struggling. Soon enough it's 2-0 for the other team, and another shot is fired at our keeper. He seems to stop it at first, but he fumbles the ball, lets it drop to the ground, and lets it slowly roll into our goal, doing nothing to stop it. 

I get frustrated, and decide to be more aggressive and switch to an attacking position. I think at some point I briefly encounter my brother, who is apparently on my team. I manage to get the ball and try to go straight for the goal, but realize that the entire opposing goal area is covered in thick mud that makes it extremely difficult to move. Surprised by this, I end up losing the ball. I think the game continues for a while.

Eventually the game ends, and here my recall gets fuzzy. I think the half of the soccer field I was in morphs into a dark room. I think I might have become lucid for a brief moment, and saw some girl I used to know a few years back.

----------


## Wildman

A pretty short, kinda boring dream, barely worth writing down. I thought I had had no recall from last night but I managed to salvage it:

#919:
*Date: May 31st, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

I'm at my grandparents' place, and I walk in to find a few family members sitting around. There are also three dogs in the room, which doesn't really correspond to real life. Anyways, one of them is a small, black, extremely cute dog that apparently takes a liking for me. I pet it for a while. After a while though, I think the dog morphs into a baby, or at least I end up carrying a baby and talking with him. The last thing I really recall after that is having some sort of serious conversation with my mom.

----------


## Wildman

#920:
*Date: June 1st, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

Aaaaawwwwkwarrdddd.

This was a strange kind of dream. I was in a bar, and there were two girls beside me, one a blonde with pretty short hair, another with longer, dark brown hair. The bartender is quite friendly, and he gives me a drink which I enjoy. After that, he tells me to try that same drink but with something added to it, that made it more fizzy and flavorful. It was pretty good as well. 

Eventually, I end up talking to both girls, mainly the blonde, who introduces herself as Curtis (I don't recall if it seemed strange to me at the time or not). After a while, I think the other girl leaves. Some time later, the bar has morphed into a sort of large room. Eventually, the blonde and I are getting really close, and she starts making serious advances. 

I end up going into a bathroom where she's started a bath, but suddenly she looks a bit different, and is shirtless. To my surprise, I realize -- you guessed it -- that she, is actually a guy. I feel horribly awkward, as I realize I'm going to have to explain to him that I'm not gay and just didn't realize he was male. I think I tell him to stop everything, and give me a second to think and explain something to him. I take a few moments, pacing around furiously, trying to figure out how I'm going to phrase this. I end up explaining to him that he has the kind of face and short hair such that he can be mistaken as either sex, and that I thought he was a girl this entire time, and he seems to take it pretty well. I don't recall much after that, but I think the bathroom morphed into a sort of school principal's office, and I walked out into a corridor.


#921:
*Date: June 1st, 2010
Length: 30 seconds*

I'm in class, doing a presentation on Malcolm X (this is actually something I did several years ago). I have some sort of 3-category table projected on the wall, and the instructor asks my why the third part is relevant (it involved something about contraceptives like the Dalkon Shield). I think I woke up before I could answer.



I also found some old notes about a dream from a while back. I only remember chunks of it now, but here it is anyways

#922:
*Date: ~ May 1st, 2010?
Length: 5 minutes*

It's the future, and I'm part of a team that's apparently trying to reactivate an abandoned factory. The whole place is gigantic, and looks more like a mix of a mall and a military base than a factory. If I recall correctly, there were a bunch of androids all over the place, doing various tasks. <I wrote something about going back in time, but I don't remember this>. After going up a large set of escalators, I end up in some kind of preparation room, because I'm apparently being sent out on some kind of mission. I leave the room, and head out through a long corridor. As I progress through the facility, I start seeing less and less people, until I'm completely alone. I get this sort of fearful, claustrophobic feeling, and beyond that I don't remember much from the dream.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> #920:
> *Date: June 1st, 2010
> Length: 4 minutes*
> 
> Aaaaawwwwkwarrdddd.
> 
> This was a strange kind of dream. I was in a bar, and there were two girls beside me, one a blonde with pretty short hair, another with longer, dark brown hair. The bartender is quite friendly, and he gives me a drink which I enjoy. After that, he tells me to try that same drink but with something added to it, that made it more fizzy and flavorful. It was pretty good as well. 
> 
> Eventually, I end up talking to both girls, mainly the blonde, who introduces herself as Curtis (I don't recall if it seemed strange to me at the time or not). After a while, I think the other girl leaves. Some time later, the bar has morphed into a sort of large room. Eventually, the blonde and I are getting really close, and she starts making serious advances. 
> ...



Haha that is so funny!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Wildman

Hehe, thanks, that dream was pretty funny, although at the time it was happening it felt pretty terrible  :tongue2: 



Anyways, haven't had much recall or time to post lately as I'm on a trip to France and still having jetlag etc. Last night though I made it a conscious priority to recall my dreams, and this morning was able to remember quite a few, fairly strange dreams.

I'll also try to migrate to the new dream journal system eventually, not sure when.

#923:
*Date: June 7th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I start out leaving some kind of apartment building where I apparently live. At some point I try to get back inside, but realize that I forgot my key inside my apartment, directly above the entrance. Somebody comes up with a crazy plan to slingshot me in the air and into my apartment using a dildo (?!).

I end up with my parents (I guess they're the ones who came up with the plan) at some place that looks like an electronics store but is apparently selling dildos in the aisle where we are. They are all of the Trojan brand (I'm unaware if Trojan makes these or not...), and there are a bunch of weird/different types. We get one, and head back towards my apartment building.

On the way there, I hear some people having a conversation about how a certain substance makes opium trips so much more vivid. We end up in front of the building, and now there are a bunch more people gathering around there for some reason. At some point, a few people enter the building, but for some reason I don't make the logical decision to follow them in. 

I have some kind of rubbery/springy substance under my shoes, that might have come from the dildo, and apparently that's what I'm going to use to shoot myself into the apartment. As we're preparing to do this though, a policeman shows up and takes the dildo away, saying it's inappropriate for my age or something like that. FOILED AGAIN!


#924:
*Date: June 7th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

It's apparently the end of the world, buildings are collapsing, natural disasters are occurring, and superheroes exist and are fighting supervillains in various places. I'm in front of a large skyscraper that looks like it's bound to fall any moment. A large group of people is in front of me, and they are all dressed in Batman suits, but none of them are actually Batman, they're all just imitators. They walk past me, seemingly in a panic. It's become clear to everyone that the world is going to hell. 

I walk towards the skyscraper and reach its base, where I encounter an old friend of mine. We briefly greet each other, then enter the building. We end up in a kind of small room with a bunch of elevator doors, and we try to call an elevator. There are a few other people around us. As we wait, the whole building seems to be shaking and falling apart, as in an earthquake. Eventually it becomes clear that no elevators are coming, and we get desperate.

I end up telling my friend that it's obvious we're all going to die, and so I propose a few amusing ways we could meet our demise: I'm not sure if I was being partly sarcastic, or if I was just bored. Anyways, the first thing I propose is that we enter one of the elevator shafts, find two ladders, and dangle from their bottom rungs as long as we can before plummetting to our deaths -- the person who holds on the longest, wins! I then suggest another amusing way to die: we go find a supervillain fighting a superhero, and both run at him and attack him at some opportune time, and humorously fail (and die in the process). I don't quite remember anything after that, though I think I proposed a third way to die.


A few fragments besides that:
In one dream I was in an amusement park with three friends, and two of us ended up spending $1.50 for three plays on one of those claw crane games that are impossible to win. This one, instead of being vertical (ie, the claw reaching down to grab whatever is at the bottom), was horizontal, with the prizes in the middle and claws surrounding them in a circle.

I also dreamt that a friend of mine (who doesn't frequent DV) became a dream guide on here.

Finally, I dreamt that caramel pork was for lunch. It wasn't.

----------


## Wildman

Dreaming is going quite while lately -- my focus is to try to have established consistent lucid dreams after a 2-month period. Right now I'm doing regular random reality checks throughout the day, with a certain "quota" (currently at 14, going up by 1 per day), trying to keep a regular sleeping schedule, and sometimes using MILD-like affirmations as I fall asleep (though it seems I've been getting best results when I don't focus too hard on this).

Got a lucid 2 nights ago, and a semi-lucid last night, so I'm quite happy. A couple dreams/fragments, too. 


#925:
*Date: June 8th, 2010
Length: 8 minutes
*
I'm in a kind of cafe (the cafe itself is at ground level, but is somehow connected to other rooms that are on the third or fourth story of a building as I find out later in the dream), sitting and having coffee with some guy, apparently a friend. After a while, I for some reason decide to go into a back room. I enter a large area, with a big window on my left that gives a view on the sort of city outside and ground a few stories below. As I walk inside, I spot some people doing suspicious things. One of them has a blowtorch which he uses on these small metallic containers, and I soon figure out that all this is some kind of operation to steal large sums of money.

Somebody spots me, and the order is given to stop me from getting away. A woman nearby quickly grabs a sort of anesthetic mask and tries to shove it into my face. At this point, I'm already sort of aware not so much that I'm dreaming, but more that my actions aren't actually important and that I'm in no real danger, so I just breathe in and wait. The mask isn't very effective though, so I just sort of walk away. After a while, everyone just sort of seems to forget about me, and more and more people crowd into the room, which has become a sort of testing center. One old guy who is apparently a cop shows up, but seems oblivious to the fact that money has been stolen. 

I walk around, trying to figure out just what people are doing, and trying to find something interesting to do. I think I try to find the girl who had the mask because I found her attractive (might have kissed her, don't recall specifically). I walk up to some nearby tables and see a sort of research questionnaire, asking for information and opinions about something, and also about sensitivity to anesthetics (I think, wrote something about this in my notes that I can't exactly read). At some point I also see an old friend of mine.

As I walk around, I realize that in the room is a sort of aisle with a bunch of video games for sale. I pick up a copy of Dragon Age: Awakenings and take a look at it. If I recall correctly, I also spoke with a character from that game that was in the room. After standing there and thinking for a while, it completely hits me that this really is a dream, and that I've been wasting my time just walking around. I decide to get out of here quickly, and sprint through the window -- I try to sort of move through it without breaking it, but it shatters regardless. I fall a couple stories down and land on the ground below unharmed. 

I take a look around. It's late afternoon, and it seems like it's recently rained. There are a couple buildings around me, a few people, and a large, wet rock in the distance. I decide to fly to it and sort of meditate to make the dream as stable as possible. I jump into the air to take flight, and sort of "swim" towards the rock, then land on it. Instead of really meditating though, I just try to look around and pick out details in my surroundings. I also try closing my eyes for a moment and reopening them, surprised that it doesn't wake me up. Anyways, I begin my survey of my surroundings. To my left (for some reason, I think/know this is West) is an old, wooden building, that is mostly in ruins. For some reason, I imagine to myself writing about this building in this dream journal, perhaps to make sure I actually remember this lucid dream. I look to a small, elevated part of the wooden building, where I see a shadow of a sort of werewolf-like creature, that seems to turn to a man. 

Directly in front of me (North) is a stone church, also partially in ruins. There is a small group of people standing to the right of it, and some other people walking nearby, towards me. To my right (East) is mostly just a long road. Behind me (South) is a large, modern looking building (some sort of museum?), behind which is the building I jumped out of. With that done, I walk towards the group of people in front of me. I see a pretty cute looking girl, and ask for a kiss. She seems to accept, but as I approach her, the dream seems to warp a little, and everyone nearby suddenly has a weird sort of Joker-like grin/look on their faces, which don't look quite normal anymore. I start to back away, kind of feeling as if I'm about to wake up. The dream seems to restablize though, and the girl makes some kind of joke about me asking for something and then not going through with it. I do end up kissing her, but then walk away, thinking that I'll try one of the tasks I've set for myself: morphing into a gryphon. Before I can really get anything done though, the dream starts going dark and fading out. I raise my arms and try to stabilize the dream, but it doesn't seem to work. One of the last things I recall is getting some sort of "report" from DV that 2 people from DV were in my lucid dream -- hard to explain, really. As far as I can tell, I woke up directly after that.


I actually kind of have to go, so I'll post the rest later.

----------


## Wildman

Catching up!


6/9:

#926:*
Date: June 9th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm in the game Left 4 Dead, outside in some sort of barren plain. Soon enough, zombies start appearing everywhere and attacking us. I feel pretty terrified, but pretty soon I realize that this can't be real. I wouldn't say I was totally lucid though, just partially. I somehow take control of a Hunter, and have it pounce a Smoker who was about to attack. I then manage to "ally" every zombie with us, so that they no longer attack us.

A short while after, I find myself in an underground facility, directly under where I was standing before. My recall is pretty blurry beyond this point. As far as I remember, an attractive, somewhat asian-looking woman is sitting in front of me. I think we nearly have sex, but then stop. I end up asking her to give me various potions that do different things. I don't quite recall what any of them did except the first one, which when I drank made everything around me, mainly the many lights on the ceiling, brighter -- a pretty cool effect. I don't remember very much after that, except being told that I have to go sign in somewhere. After walking around through the large room, I found a guy who had some kind of roll sheet, and I think I signed it.



Besides that, I had a dream that was related to / part of the above one. I found myself in some large network of tunnels, that eventually led me to a small sort of village, the lair of a group of criminals. I don't recall what I did there, but I ended up with two keys that I had to use back on the surface where the zombies were: one key had to be used on two objects -- one on the plain, one in a nearby forest. The other key was for a third object. At some point my dad was in the dream, and furious about this task involving the keys, saying that it would take 3 hours to complete.


I also had some dream related to Dragon Age: Origins, where I was in the game and almost everyone was dead. I also recall something about a large room with a portal in it.


#927:*
Date: June 9th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm with a few of my friends, and we enter a kind of library which is apparently the start of some sort of massive test/challenge/game. I'm not quite sure what the stakes or rewards are, but it all seems extremely serious, and potentially dangerous. At first we look around, trying to get an idea of where to start. All around, seated at tables or walking around, are people like us, trying to figure things out. We find a large pillar on which are graffitti and plaques of information about the game. It is still unclear what we need to do, so we keep looking and find a small engraving on the same pillar -- a drawing of two heads facing each other. Upon further inspection, I realize they're both the head of a character in an online comic I read, and I decide to just kind of ignore it.

As my friends walk around and look at some books, I find a kind of website where there are "spoilers" to the first part of this challenge. I read them partially, not wanting to ruin the whole thing. Apparently the challenge involves finding certain magical weapons, and putting them somewhere. After finding that out, I decide to go upstairs to the library's second floor. I think I walk into some room, where there are lots of beds set up, parallel on each side of the room, and a total of about 11 girls lying down on some of them. It all seems sort of creepy, like something isn't quite right. My recall is a bit fuzzy here, but I think I realize that each girl has a knife, and wants me to cut her or is about to cut herself. 

I quickly leave the room, only to find myself in another room almost exactly like it. The girls have something different that is "special" about them this time though, but I don't recall what. I leave this room, and find myself in ANOTHER room exactly like it. This time, I can somehow "mouse over" each girl and see the description "quiet girl." Once again, I end up leaving the room, and find myself in another one, which I leave and find myself teleported into a giant room that has a fire pit at the bottom. I manage to fall onto a giant sort of floating elevator, avoiding the fire pit. I think a voice talks to me about the room, but I don't quite recall what it had to say. Finally, I jump down onto a hovering platform, and I get teleported into some other place. It looks like a small room that leads to a long corridor. Suddenly, behind me a kind of large robot (called the Electrician, I think), activates and starts chasing me. That's about all I can remember.

6/10:


A pretty strange, intense dream. I think it may have been what I would usually consider separate dreams that ended up being tied together, mixed with / caused by my being almost lucid, realizing something was not quite right/real, but not completely figuring out that it was all a dream.
All mentions of waking up / falling asleep in this entry are all part of the dream, not real life.

#928:*
Date: June 10th, 2010
Length: 8 minutes*


The dream begins in a sort of hut, somewhere in a jungle. I'm with two people: I think one is Jack Black, the other is my brother. At some point, a sort of jar of snake blood is taken out, and I think it's used to treat an injury or something. However, apparently the blood also can be used as a drug. For some reason, I decide to take some (I guess by drinking it, but I don't recall very well). Shortly after, I think I drop the jar, spilling the rest of the blood on the floor: it looks like a white, acidic substance, and it burns the floor, emitting a small kind of vapor in the process. 

I quickly start feeling strange. At first, it feels like I just ate a hot pepper. I keep feeling warmer and warmer, until it feels like I'm burning up. I feel confused and dizzy, despite my attempts to settle down. Soon enough, I think I pass out. I'm not 100% sure it's at this point in the dream, but I end up having some kind of vision. It involves a limousine pulling up to some house. Inside the limousine is some French presidential advisor, and a rather fat man in a suit. They walk up to the house, and the fat man uses something strange, a form of telepathy/mind control, on the person. They then proceed back to the limousine, and I realize that they are doing this throughout the country, slowly establishing control over everybody. I wonder to myself if the presidential advisor is himself just a pawn of the fat man, or the other way around.

I suddenly wake up in my room (in the US, whereas in real life I'm currently in France), dazed and still somewhat under the effect of the snake blood. I vaguely recall launching Diablo 3 or something like that on my computer, but then deciding I needed to just lie down. I end up putting my head down on a pillow on my desk. My eyelids shut, I feel my pupils dilating, and I figure that it's part of the blood's effects. I apparently fall asleep, but then wake up to find myself on my bed, with my brother at my desk. I walk up to him, and realize something is not quite right -- I somehow calculate based on what time it is or my memories that I can't be in the US, when I was France such a short time ago. I say something to my brother about 7 hours being not enough to fly from here to France, and ask him what the hell is going on, feeling that he knows something he's not telling me.

I apparently lose consciousness again, then find myself in France, thinking correctly that everything that happened above was just a dream. I see my parents and brother, and tell them I had a really bizarre dream, but don't really share any details. A few moments later, I'm walking past them when I hear them talking about my dream, and they mention something about it that I hadn't told them. This gives the shock realization that my parents have been tampering with my dreams, and perhaps my thoughts. I confront them about it, and they try to explain that the world is different than how I know it, and that there are dangerous people with telepathic powers (which makes me remember my vision about the fat guy). I sort of understand, but still feel outraged and confused. I storm off into a room, where I try to get things together, and start writing in my journal, wondering who I am and if my thoughts are really my own.




6/11:

Not much recall from last night, I think I had another Dragon Age related dream.
The other thing I remember is a dream about going to a cafe and seeing the author of a blog I read. I didn't dare say hello because he was talking to someone. I ended up sitting at a table and ordering a coconut macaroon despite being unable to see the menu.

----------


## Wildman

Having trouble keeping up with my own dream recall  :tongue2: 


6/15:
Bunch of fragments:

- Some dream about Brazil tying 2-2 against North Korea in the World Cup (instead of the actual 2-1 result)
- A dream about my dad getting a bunch of free stuff that wasn't his, because it was found on his seat on a British Airways flight he was recently on.
- A dream about being in some kind of action movie: it was night time, I shot some armed guy on my roof with a shotgun, then jumped down, dodged some bullets from a guy with a pistol, and shot him.
- Some strange dream about a black World War 2 veteran (I think?) appearing and making a speech in the middle of some square, talking about freedom and revolution, then piloting a kind of tank and shooting around him, only to have the nearby US army blow him up, as a kind of inspirational message.


#929:*
Date: June 15th, 2010
Length: 6 minutes*

I'm in some kind of mall, and apparently I need to quickly find some place to eat before a flight. For some reason, I'm being extremely picky about where to eat, even though I'm in a hurry. I find a whole bunch of restaurants, but decide to look for more. I still can't find anything that satisfies me, however, so I end up calling my brother, who sends me a kind of map with a dot indicating the location of a good restaurant. Unfortunately, the map isn't very useful because it's extremely zoomed out (a map of the entire US, I think).

Eventually, I go back to the entrance of the mall, where I find a small store. Going inside, I find a sandwich on one of the shelves (it was actually a sandwich I'd eaten in real life a few days before), and decide to buy that. I pick up the sandwich, but then spend an EXTREMELY long time looking at the other stuff in the store, without actually picking out anything to buy. I go up to the counter with my sandwich, and the guy there tells me the store is closed. I beg him to just let me buy the sandwich, and he agrees, but tells me to pay through some weird kind of slot in his counter, so that people don't notice. I give him ten dollars and walk away, then realize I accidentally stole a 99 cent chocolate bar, which was in my pocket. That's about all I remember.



#930:*
Date: June 15th, 2010
Length: 7 minutes*

It's the future, and I'm in some kind of space facility. For most of the dream, I'm with two friends, though I don't quite remember who they were. In the beginning of the dream, we pass some sort of security checkpoint, where I have a quick, friendly chat with some old guy who's apparently in charge of the checkpoint. We pass through, and enter an area that looks like a mix of an airport and a mall. Everything is mostly white and clean. If I recall correctly, there are some cameras around. As we walk, I notice that a whole part of the facility is cordoned off, with all access to it restricted and some mysterious doors -- SUSPICIOUS! We walk into a kind of electronics/video game store, which has one strange-looking clerk who seems to have some kind of mental defect, and a shady supervisor who seems to be watching us closely. We eventually leave the store.

Now, I'm not quite sure when this happens (perhaps before the first paragraph), but at some point I find myself in an underground network of caves. I'm trying to be stealthy, because I'm not supposed to be here. Apparently, these caves are the headquarters of some kind of strange cult that is taking over the facility. I try to gather as much information as I can without being spotted. I see a few guards in robes, and a small congregation of people in the middle of one of the caves. 

I apparently manage to escape the caves after a while, and find myself back in the space facility, suspicious of everyone and increasingly aware that everything is under heavy surveillance. We end up going back into the store from earlier, and there I recognize that the clerk is actually one of the guards I saw in the caves. We quickly walk out of the store, and decide we're going to try to infiltrate the cult's headquarters again. I put on a suit that serves as a disguise. The suit is quite strange: it's quite large and heavy, and there's a dead (or at least unconscious) baby inside, which hangs in front of my chest. On the outside, it makes me look like a Wookie. 

We walk back towards the security checkpoint, and quickly spread out to not look suspicious, our plan being to each individually sneak into the restricted area. I stop at one of two water fountains and let my two companions go ahead. I then start heading back towards the checkpoint, and notice two people going through a door in the restricted area, thinking to myself that nearly everyone in this facility already belongs to the cult. A few moments after, a woman, also wearing a suit somewhat like mine and apparently a member of the cult, notices me. She realizes what I'm up to, and she captures me (I'm not quite sure what she does, but I think her suit gives her some sort of power). I think to myself that all is lost, but suddenly the old guard from the checkpoint (who apparently is part of the cult, but has suddenly regretted it) rushes towards us and pulls out something from the woman's ear, which seems to deactivate her suit. I unfortunately don't really remember what happens after.

----------


## Wildman

Note: I plan to keep posting normally in this journal for about 1 week, then I should have more spare time and will most probably transition to the new system, or at least try it out.





#931:*
Date: June 16th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*


It's night time, in some kind of jungle on an island. I'm with Jack Black, apparently filming a kind of music video or film. The strange thing is that everything we do seems to be a mix of "real" and fake -- that is, no one we encounter is an actor or anything, but everything is kind of unrealistic, and at times I'm conscious that nothing will really hurt me. Anyways, we run through the jungle, barely able to see where we're going. 

We come upon some kind of building (a sort of aztec-looking temple, on the outside at least) in the middle of nowhere, and this was apparently our destination. Our goal is to try to sneak in. We crawl along some walls, and avoid a guard that was patrolling some stairs with a flashlight. We end up getting to the entrance door of the place, and it suddenly opens. A bunch of people are there, and they're all cannibals, apparently. I recognize one of them, and I think he recognizes me, but looks none too happy to see me.

Anyways, we end up in some long corridor indoors, and realize that we're soon to be dinner. Everyone around us pulls out a gun of some sort, and for a second we just have a standoff. Then, in outrageous fashion, we somehow fight all of them off, grabbing their weapons and shooting our way out. I don't recall much after that. 






#932:*
Date: June 16th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

I'm somewhere near the city of San Francisco, and there's apparently some huge kind of disaster going on. I'm in the passenger seat of a car, with part of my family. We're driving extremely fast, and I don't think there's any other cars around us. As I look out the window, I see massive craters in the ground. We're trying to get out of the city as fast as possible, by taking the Golden Gate Bridge. When we get there, though, the bridge is gone/destroyed, and we're left with little hope for escape. We get out of the car and stand around, looking at the water below, where we spot a yacht that apparently belongs to Natalie Portman. There seems to be no hope of rescue, though, and I start fearing that it's all over. I then think to myself that there is a chance this is a dream, and decide to try waking myself up to check. I succeed.



Fragments from past 2 nights:

- A dream involving soccer, people in giant hamster balls in a parking lot, and maybe slight lucidity.
- A dream involving my brother parking his car in a very extreme way.
- Some dream where I was in the future. I remember flying cars. At some point I witnessed a group of 5-6 people committing some kind of crime, and a police officer interrogated me for a LONG time about it, and I was losing all my teeth and spitting blood during the whole process. He thought I was actually the one behind the crime.
- A dream involving me trying to reverse France's disastrous world cup game by throwing a mini handball into the opposing goal.
- A dream where I had some kind of mystical ipod that allowed me to see a recorded/past conversation before my very eyes, as if I was there as a ghost no one could see. A friend came up to me though, and could somehow see me, and asked me not to reveal the secret from that conversation (something about his girlfriend?).

----------


## Wildman

Fragments from the past few days + a dream from last night:



- Some dream about taking some sort of humanities class with a really disgruntled teacher who asked us to do bizarre challenges and who had a really short temper.

- A dream that my next college semester had begun, and I apparently had to retake a class I had gotten an A in the previous semester. In the dream I was in that class' first lecture -- I recall some slides about some kind of two finger salute/signal, and something about capitulation and a bare-chested woman.




#933:*
Date: June 21st, 2010
Length: 6 minutes*


I begin on what looks slightly like my college campus, and somehow I have just acquired some kind of vampire-like powers (although I also remember thinking something about "witch powers"??), though the only one I can really recall is flight (but without having to turn into a bat), and supposedly sensitivity to sunlight, though I was in the sun at the beginning of this dream without effect... Anyways, I take flight, towards a small house that is apparently mine. The place I'm flying over is kind of strange, I think it was supposedly Malaysia. There's basically just 2 long lines of wooden huts, and a large body of water around them. 

I eventually reach my house at around sunset, flying through a window and landing on the 2nd floor. Both floors are basically just one long room. I go downstairs, and soon a bunch of my friends appear. I tell them (and sort of "live" the memory at the same time) that there's a weird sort of shop nearby, run by some Thai guy who's up to something fishy. I explain that inside the shop is a kind of display box, with a necklace inside that looks like a strand of DNA. However, the box is a kind of trap, and any person who touches the necklace will instantly be knocked out (not sure how, magic?). I tell them that I've actually managed to steal the necklace myself, despite the trap. I also explain that the shop owner has some kind of large telescope that he's been using to keep an eye on a certain woman.

The rest of the dream is a bit hard for me to recall. I remember flying to some sort of forest, and then night time coming. The dream feels a bit like a video game at this point, with various creatures appearing, I guess to attack me. I take refuge in some kind of vampire headquarters nearby. Inside I find someone who apparently has to teach me some important things. Before I can learn anything, though, I'm confronted by (oh dear... why oh why) Edward Cullen, who looks more like a werewolf than anything, and who apparently wants to fight me. I think we do fight, and I lose, but at this point the dream gets kind of unstable and it's hard to remember much that makes sense.

----------


## Wildman

#934:*
Date: June 22nd, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*


I'm in the USSR, and apparently I'm one of several high-ranking officers that constitute some kind of important political group. Using our authority, we have some sort of plan to steal massive amounts of money from some sort of government store. At first, I somewhat realize this is a strange situation, because I don't speak Russian or any similar language. Shortly after that, however, I somehow "know" that I can just speak in what seems like English to me, and it will automatically be Russian to others who hear it. In a sort of tongue-in-cheek manner, I start calling everyone comrade. 

Anyways, at the start of the dream I seem to be in some sort of factory, and I need to go meet up with the other officers. I'm a bit confused as to how I'm supposed to get out of here, so I ask somebody, and  he presses some kind of button that causes a transformation in a nearby wall, turning it into an opening with some stairs if I recall correctly. I go through there, and find myself in some large room, with some kind of charity/donation box in the middle of it. Here I meet up with the other officers. We quickly discuss our plan, and then they all leave. For a moment, seeing that the collection box has a TON of money in it, I consider just giving up the other plan and just taking that money instead. 

<At this point, I have a lot of trouble recalling just what happened. I'm pretty sure I'm missing a chunk of this dream, but I'll just write what seems most plausible to me.> 
I end up in some kind of classroom, I think without having taken the money from the box. At this point, I think I'm being chased by some people, and I think I'm also beginning to realize this is a dream. However, I suddenly feel an intense stabbing pain, and "wake up" into another dream. I'm in some kind of room with my brother, who has a large, strange-looking seringue, which is apparently what woke me up. The seringue is apparently some kind of torture device, and for some reason, my brother keeps using it on me (it feels like it's part joke, part malicious intent on his part). He explains that the seringue has several "features" that increase the pain it inflicts. One causes the seringue to emit a kind of burning cold, and he tries it out on me, stabbing me with the needle then activating it. I don't have that much recall of it, except that it felt horrible. 

The other feature is a kind of antenna that emits a sort of signal/vibration to increase pain wherever the needle has been placed. I think my brother puts the needle into the lower left part of my back (which is already painful to say the least) before I can stop him, and he activates the antenna. I feel almost my entire body vibrating in response, and I'm in agony. I'm not sure exactly how to describe it, I guess it felt a little bit like a continuous electric shock, coming in waves of intensity, and most painful next to the needle. For a few seconds I try to just ignore it, but soon enough I'm in great distress, trying to make my brother stop but unable to move much (I think he has some kind of remote control to activate the various features on the seringue). After a long time, my brother finally removes the seringue, much to my relief. I don't recall much after that, except some confused thoughts about having someone with a seringue stabbing me awake every time I have a lucid dream.




I had some other strange dream, once again involving Jack Black. It was something about the future and the world being in an almost deserted, barren state. There was some sort of conflict involving jello plantations. I ended up travelling to the past, trying to get a few young students to plant some seeds that would grow and be helpful back in the future.

----------


## Wildman

Back home, been having bad recall lately, I guess partially caused by jet lag. 

#935:
*Date: June 28th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm pretty sure something came before this, but the first thing I recall from this dream is being on a kind of beach at night. Two other people were there, one of whom was lying on a long chair, I think near a campfire. Anyways, I got a a bit near the water, just trying to dip my feet in it, but I ended up getting swept outwards by the current. Panicky, I tried swimming back towards the shore, only to get farther away. Thankfully, the two others, seemingly unaffected by the current, came to drag me back ashore. 

Day came soon enough, and I ended up on a tennis court near to that beach, playing a game against  Yao Ming. After a while, though, I'm really not feeling well. I realize, or am told, that I have some sort of plague, somehow contracted by touching that water earlier. I end up going back to the beach to have it cured, then return to the tennis court.


#936:
*Date: June 28th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm apparently the instructor for some sort of small history class at my university. I sort of accept this as a given, but at the same time feel a bit confused because I don't really know what I should be teaching. My first class comes, and I manage to get through without teaching much of anything because of time for introductions etc. I also notice that I have some Indian guy who is supposed to be my teaching assistant, but he doesn't seem responsive whenever I try to talk to him.

The next class comes, and apparently I'm supposed to talk about some sort of reading everyone had to do, but, not having done it myself, I'm a bit unsure what to say. I end up just sort of wasting time and having people read until the class is over. As far as I recall, the dream ends with me contacting the department and asking them if there is some kind of syllabus I'm supposed to follow for this class. I think they (and I) ended up realizing that I hadn't actually been hired to teach this particular class.

----------


## Wildman

#937:
*Date: July 1st, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm on some kind of one-day trip to Britain, where I meet up with a friend for dinner. We end up in some kind of restaurant, with a couple of people he apparently knows. For some reason though, I leave the restaurant (with the intention of coming back in a bit), and head to some kind of airport. As I walk, I'm a bit confused as to this whole situation -- I vaguely recall arriving in the country, but seem to have absolute no plan as to how I'm going to get back home, or even where I'm going to sleep this night. I seem to have assumed that my friend would have planned everything out, and so I tell myself that I'll ask him what the plan is when I go back to the restaurant.

First, though, I decide to exchange some of my US dollars for pounds. I go to some sort of change bureau, when I find my grandmother working, for no apparent reason. I go up to her, give her some of my money, and in exchange, instead of money, she gives me large pieces of paper, signed and with some monetary value written on them. I'm slightly suspicious of these, but I take them anyway. Don't recall much after that.




Been thinking a bit about my dream signs lately. From my more recent dreams, a couple ideas have come up:

- Darkness/night seems to quite frequent, maybe 50-60% of my dreams involve it.
- Fear, pain, confusion, or some sort of danger are pretty frequent emotions too.
- I'm very rarely alone in a dream -- usually accompanied by family or friends.
- Water might also be a minor dream sign, it seems to show up occasionally.

----------


## Wildman

Ah, feeling quite happy. Last night, after reading up on MILD (including my own previous experiences with it) and "rehearsing" reality checking to things like darkness and water, I decided to try MILD again. I went to bed, reciting "I will have a memorable, vivid and recalled lucid dream tonight." I tried to really take it slow and focus on every word's meaning, visualizing when I could. As I started to fall asleep, it became harder to concentrate on visualizing and meaning, so I just tried to keep repeating the mantra as much as possible. It took me a good while to fall asleep, but as far as I can tell I stuck with it basically until I was sleeping. And it paid off -- 4 dreams recalled (though good recall wasn't really the focus, but I'll take it!),  one of which was lucid and another of which was close / semi-lucid. Here they are.

#938:
Date: July 2nd, 2010
Length: 4 minutes

I'm in some kind of small city. I step out from the street into some kind of small store, accompanied by some guy I apparently know. For a long time I look around, unsure of what to buy, if anything. The guy ends up talking with the cashier, a girl that he knows. I think he buys a few things. Meanwhile, I start checking out an aisle that has a bunch of books/comics. 

After a while I still haven't made up my mind about what to buy, and the others start making fun of me for it. I just kind of laugh and go along with it. The dream is a bit blurry here -- I recall something about stick figures: either one of the comics involved stick figures, or the guy and girl themselves turned into stick figures, I don't quite recall. Regardless, it somehow dawns on me that I am dreaming. 

Excited, I step out into the street, and as I walk I try to stabilize everything. I then take flight, into a kind of suburb. After a while I land, and for some reason my surroundings seem extremely familiar, like I've been here before, but I don't think I have. I see two girls nearby, and I think I ended up kissing one of them. Shortly after that my surroundings become quite foggy and strange. 

In front and to my right, there's a particularly thick patch of fog I can't see through, and I decide to try diving through and to see where I'll end up. I do so, and the dream sort of goes nuts -- my surroundings turn all dark, and my vision goes to third person for a moment, then my entire field of vision turns upside down and I see myself falling. I'm not positive about how this ended, but as far as I can tell/remember I had sort of a false awakening where some voice was trying to get me to wake up, and after that I actually did wake up in real life.




#939:
Date: July 2nd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

I'm participating in this sort of worldwide game/contest (at times it feels like a video game, not a "real" thing), that involves accumulating treasure in a very short time, around three minutes I think. At first I see a sort of world map, and several dots indicate places where I can search for treasure. I pick one, and end up in front of some gigantic fish. It goes towards me and eats me whole.

I find myself inside the fish, wondering where I was supposed to find treasure here. After a few moments though, I realize that what the fish is eating is heading towards me, and see that it's treasure -- some kind of golden artifact is the first thing I spot. Instead of staying inside though, I decide to escape the fish. I take out a large knife I happen to have on me, and start slicing away at the "walls" around me. Eventually the fish dies, and I crawl out into some cave whose floor is covered in water. 

I take a look at the fish, and realize that it has a bunch of teeth that are actually precious gems. I take my knife and start extracting them (there are about 10). After a few moments, my mom randomly arrives, and she tells me time is running out and I need to quickly grab all the gems I can and leave the cave because a rescue squad is waiting for me outside. I quickly remove the rest of the teeth/gems and start heading out.



#940:
Date: July 2nd, 2010
Length: 5 minutes

It's late afternoon on a sunny day, and it seems I'm trying to walk home. However, I'm in some place that I don't know. The terrain is very open, green, and uneven. I find some old woman, who decides to serve as my guide and help me find my way home. I follow her all the way to some isolated stretch of land very close to a large body of water, which I apparently need to get to the other side of. For a moment, I take a look around. The water is a beautiful blue, and it has suddenly become extremely windy. I realize that I'm going to have to backtrack and walk around the body of water. 

I thank the old woman for her help, and tell her I'll find my way from here, not wanting to be slowed down by her and having a rough idea of where I'm headed. As I make my way back, I encounter some sort of large wooden structure with a bunch of ramps on it, serving as a kind of bridge. However, as I start walking on it, it quickly falls apart under my weight. Soon enough, it's entirely broken, and I drop down to the ground, a foot or so below. I realize that this wooden structure was actually part of someone's garden, and perhaps some sort of thing for children to play on that I've now wrecked.

I take a look around. The garden I'm in is part of a very large house, where a party is going on. I quickly walk down some stairs towards the house, and go inside, trying to look like a guest. Once inside, I walk up a large set of stairs, and find myself face to face with the father of the family that lives there. Worried that he'll find out what I did, I try not to look suspicious, and ask him where the bathroom is. I go there, and take a leak. The bathroom door, which I closed, opens for no reason. Shortly after, I see the father just outside the bathroom, and am terrified that he's going to confront me, but he doesn't.

Instead of leaving, I decide to stick around for the party. I go back outside, where there are many people near a large pool, most seated at tables and having discussions. At this point, I seem to realize that this isn't quite real (perhaps the sight of water twice in the dream unconsciously reminded me that it's a potential dream sign of mine). I don't become fully lucid, but get a sense that nothing I do here really matters. With this in mind, I decide to mess around a bit. I randomly sit at some tables and try to barge into the conversations, or act obnoxious/awkward (eg, randomly sit between two people and rest my arms on their shoulders as if we're good friends).

After that, the party seemed to disperse, except for a few guests around a distant table that had tons of food on it. They were standing, having a quiet, sort of suspicious conversation. I ended up going near them, but I don't recall doing anything in particular.




#941:
Date: July 2nd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

I'm apparently a player for the Golden State Warriors, and we are having some kind of training session in a gymnasium. For reason, Yao Ming is on the team, and he has a broken left arm and is wearing a cast. I don't really recall any other specific players, besides maybe Ellis. The coach organizes a kind of practice game, I think 3on3, one weaker team (mine) against a stronger one (Yao's). I think there were a few people watching us from some windows that gave a view of the street. 

We start playing, I think getting pretty handily beaten. We then reach a play where I am defending Yao, and we end up colliding hard, and we both fall to the ground. His broken arm takes a serious hit, and it seems he's badly injured. He gets carried off by medical staff I think, and the training session ends.

----------


## Wildman

MILD not nearly as successful last night; no biggie.

#942:
*Date: July 3rd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

This dream was pretty strange and I'm having some trouble remembering it. Basically it was some kind of story and/or game that began in hell. At some points I think I was some woman, at others I was satan. Anyways, I started in a kind of a giant cave with an extremely high ceiling, and I saw someone fly towards the top of it and out through an opening. I was supposed to follow, but unable to fly myself. I then discovered I could someone portals, and so I used those to transport myself to the opening. I ended up on some kind of giant floating ship, that was being readied.

I was apparently the captain of the ship and its army, and so I began preparations to set out. I checked out some of the soldiers -- they were all ghosts, but only in appearance -- they all could normally interact with the physical world. Eventually I wanted to start heading out, but something was wrong with the ship, and I spent the rest of the dream trying to fix it.

----------


## Wildman

#943:
*Date: July 5th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm with my family, on a trip, aboard a sort of hybrid tour bus / buggy, with some hispanic guy as the driver. Apparently we're being driven to wherever we're staying (I'm not sure what country this is supposed to be in). After a while, we end up in some kind of off-road area with uneven terrain. The bus reaches a sharp sort of incline, and starts tilting massively. After a few seconds, the bus tips over entirely, and we go barreling down a hill. I try to protect myself as best I can as I get thrown around, but thankfully the bus seems almost designed for such situations and absorbs the shocks fairly well. Eventually, we stop rolling, and everyone is alright.

A while later, we're still on the bus, and see a huge ravine ahead of us. The driver makes some kind of weird turn, but messes up and we start falling. We crash on a sort of small chunk of land a couple feet below, where dozens more cars are stacked up, indicating that many people have crashed here before. Thankfully we stop just before the bus can fall into the ravine. We quickly get out through an emergency exit, afraid that the bus will lose its balance and fall. I think my dad yells at the driver for his performance so far. After that, the dream is a bit strange. My surroundings sort of morph into a hotel room, and I recall trying to retrieve our luggage from the bus.



I also had some dream where I was in an elevator that went EXTREMELY fast up and down a 71-story building, and I was scared that it would break.

----------


## Wildman

#944:
*Date: July 6th, 2010
Length: 6 minutes*

I'm not sure exactly why, but I enjoyed this dream a lot. 


<Interesting to note -- in this dream, I "feel" like I'm a few years older, especially near the end, when the plot doesn't really make sense if I'm not older than I am>

The first thing I recall is running for my life alongside a couple other people, in an alleyway. Apparently a zombie infection has struck, and we're fleeing to safety. Some of the city has already been devastated. I spot a ladder to my right, and quickly climb up, to the top of some kind of skyscraper (yes, that would be quite the climb, but I don't think I actually experienced the climb). I reach the rooftop, and I think I'm alone for a while. 

My recall is a bit blurry here, but I think I'm concerned that this building might collapse. It has another, slightly smaller building leaning on it. The top part of the leaning building seems to be built out of wood, and the ceiling is mostly broken so that I can see inside. I think there were a few people taking cover in there. I jump into there, and then get inside an elevator, trying to get to the rooftop of another building. The elevator shaft is diagonal rather than vertical, and I'm hoping that nothing is too damaged. 

I press the button that will take me to the rooftop. After a long while, I'm still not there, and start wondering if I'll be stuck here and die like this, cursing myself for taking a stupid risk. Thankfully, though, the elevator doors open after a while and I find myself on a large, open rooftop, with a couple swimming pools on it. There are other people there, too. I settle near a pool at one edge of the roof, and set down a bag that I'm carrying. After a few moments, zombies start swarming the roof, having apparently climbed up.

Total chaos ensues. Most of the people don't seem to have weapons and get devoured. Armed with a shotgun and pistol, I manage to hold off the zombies that head towards me. In front of me, near another pool, I see a mother trying to protect her two children, a little boy and girl. The mother dies somehow (I don't actually recall seeing her die), but I see the children still alive, and quickly motion to them to come to me. They do so, and for a while I keep the zombies at bay, but soon they begin gaining ground and things are getting desperate. 

At this point, I somehow freeze time. The zombies all stop instantly, though I think the children are not completely frozen. I start trying to figure out if there's a way we can escape from this situation. At this point I realize that my shotgun, my best weapon, is missing. I check in my bag, but don't find it. I wonder if I dropped it in the pool or something, but I can't see it. I ask the little girl (I think through telepathy?) if they have anything that might be of use, and she says they have a shotgun. I tell her that's good news, and I take a look at the weapon. It looks like an oval-shaped, purple alarm clock with several holes in it -- nothing like a gun, but apparently it is. 

Before I can do anything else, a small group of people in suits arrive. It seems that time is not stopped anymore, but the zombies are just standing still. One of the people wearing a suit comes up to me, and he explains that the zombies are actually created and controlled by them. He offers me some kind of shady deal for my life, and I refuse. We end up in a close-quarters hand-to-hand battle, and I kill him. I don't recall this very well, but I think I kill several more of the people in suits, who each come up to me individually and try to bargain. 

At some point, I agree to a deal, I think with a blonde-haired woman. I don't think she's part of the same organization as the others were, however. Still, I'm worried that she will try to double-cross me, but I figure I don't have much choice. The deal was basically this: I join them, and they will keep the children (and, technically, me) safe. Soon enough, I find myself with the children in a sort of limousine. Also there is a vaguely asian-looking woman with dark, long hair. She seems to be my age (that is, my age irl, 19), but in the dream I am apparently significantly older than her. She is in charge, it seems.

The limo stops, and we get out. We're in some kind of forest-like area, and we approach a lone building, some kind of outpost. There was something we had to watch out for here, but I don't recall if it was mines or zombies. Anyways, we go inside, and I'm greeted pretty warmly by a few people. Apparently these are the "good guys," a group of human survivors trying to rebuild. I chat with them for a while, and they show me my assigned bed, and those for the children. 

After that, we start talking about what the group does. It seems that most of the world, at least in this area, has been devastated. Also, this whole disaster apparently started many years ago, so much so that among all these people, I'm the only one who was alive, or at least old enough to remember, in the world before the disaster. As such, I'm treated with a kind of marvel by the others, who are very curious about how things used to be. Apparently, a lot of the old technology has been damaged, and knowledge about how it works has also faded. The girl from the limo explains that teams of a few people are sent out each day to try to scavenge what they can, especially weapons (this brings to mind a sort of "vision" of a futuristic kind of gun which I guess we had "back then") to use against the zombies.

The girl from the limo then starts asking me if I know any programming languages. I tell her I know a few, and then we get into a long conversation about programming languages, and she's fascinated as I talk about some that she's never heard. Apparently this kind of knowledge will be of much use to them. During the conversation, completely seriously, I ask her if she knows what the Internet is/was, and she says she's heard of it but can't imagine it. We keep talking for a while, and apparently my duties will revolve around helping people rediscover/use technology. The dream ended with me feeling happy at how everything turned out.

----------


## Wildman

Ugh, things have been a bit hectic lately and recall has suffered. Here's some stuff though.


#945:
*Date: July 11th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm at a kind of (middle?) school, in chemistry class. I think a few people here are some friends. Everyone, including myself, is significantly younger than in real life, however. After a while, the class ends, and everyone rushes to finish some kind of experiment we had to do. People eventually leave the class, and I'm one of the last people to get out, worried that I'll be late for my next class. 

I walk through some corridors, and it becomes apparent that this school is under military control/surveillance. I think it might have been on some foreign planet (the sky and outside looked unusual). I eventually get to some kind of military checkpoint, and I show some kind of paper to a guy at a desk, hoping that he will tell me where to go to find my next class. He does, and I start heading there, when suddenly there's an uproar.

A kind of alert is sounded, and several men with guns run outside. It seems that the kids from my chemistry class have gone insane and taken up arms. They shoot at the soldiers who went outside, and kill them all, then disappear. Inside the school, I volunteer myself to go find out what happened to the kids that has made them go insane. 

I walk outside, and after a journey that I don't remember, I end up in some kind of swamp/jungle, where I find a few of the kids. They don't seem quite normal, but they're not hostile either. After talking for a while with them, they offer me some kind of large, strange fruit that they are all eating. I eat some of it, and a strange yellow liquid spews out. All the kids seem to be addicted to this fruit and the liquid it contains. I realize that the fruit must contain something that is making them go insane, and try to prove it to them. 

This part is a bit strange -- I reach into my throat somehow, and cough up what I just ate. It now looks dark purple, and I try to explain to everyone that this is the substance that is corrupting them and messing with their minds. I think they believe me, but I don't recall much after that.




A few fragments besides that:

- A dream where I walked like half an hour to get to a place where I was going to run. I had to cross a long metal bridge with holes in it (I was worried of falling through into the water below). I also ended up talking with my parents, who said they wanted a new child (a girl, iirc).

- A dream where I was in some kind of hell/purgatory. There was a small, creepy house that I went into, and in which there was a room with some kind of monster and a giant spider, which I killed using a golden gun.

----------


## Wildman

Bunch of short dreams:



#946:
*Date: July 12th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

I was at my old school, and it was lunch time. I had planned to eat with a friend, and sat down at a table waiting for him, but he kept stalling. I could see him walking around, not really sure what he was doing. Eventually I tried to talk to him, but he wasn't really making much sense. I ended up just sitting down alone and eating.



#947:
*Date: July 12th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

Mostly fragments of a dream based on the great movie Oldboy. I recall at one point being inside some kind of bar in a skyscraper, and seeing someone in a mirror's reflection and knowing he was after me. I tried to find him, but all around me were more mirrors, and I could only see his reflection. The dream involved some kind of mystery with someone (me?) getting kidnapped. At some point I was walking in a desert, and fought off a bunch of humanoid creatures (demons?). After what was apparently a long journey, I found myself in a movie theater, watching a movie that was supposed to reveal the truth about why all this had happened. I don't remember much from it. A few other people were there, including the person behind all this. I ended up just walking out into the street, and talking with some girl who knew a friend of mine. 


#948:
*Date: July 13th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*
I'm testing some kind of video game, though I'm "in" it, not playing it. There are these very fast, easy to maneuver, small aircraft that look kind of like airspeeders from Star Wars. I pilot one (the dream goes into third person view of the aircraft during this). Soon enough, more people arrive and start testing out the ships as well. Eventually, it seems that everything shifts to "real life" (although my surroundings don't really change, except that there are a couple more buildings around). I hijack a nearby aircraft, and end up in a dogfight against a few others. I remember shooting one down, and then leaving the area.



#949:
*Date: July 14th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

Kind of a strange dream. I was in my room, and apparently discovered a scroll that, when read, allowed you to see or transport to  "a hidden dimension." For some reason I ended up with Aquanina (don't know why in particular) on the phone, and she was apparently in this scroll, and if I read it allowed, it would supposedly affect both of us. I remember reading the scroll for a long time, but then I think it turned more into a kind of lucid dream attempt. I don't recall actually seeing anything different.

----------


## Wildman

#950:
*Date: July 17th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

The world is coming to an end, apparently. I'm outside with a couple people (the precise location is actually on a highway I've been on IRL), one of which is my mom, and we're planning an escape to some safe place. It seems that most people haven't realized that a series of huge disasters is about to occur. I look up at the sky, and see a large storm brewing, which will apparently destroy everything (there might also have been an earthquake coming, too). 

We've apparently secured a plane, and so we're gathering our stuff as quickly as we can so we can leave. At some point, my mom realizes she forgot something that I apparently wanted, and she seems very sad about it (I think she even cried). I feel really sorry for her, and tell her it's really not that important to me. Eventually, someone (the "leader" of our group of people) announces that we need to leave very soon, and so to finish what we're doing. 

We end up on some airstrip, at night, in the pouring rain. The plane has already begun firing up its engines, and so we have to quickly get on. I think the plane was already moving or something, so it was hard to move around. I quickly got on and got strapped in, expecting a rough ride. After that, I don't recall much, except some instants of extreme turbulence, and thinking to myself that I should have just stayed on the ground and died there, instead of dying in a plane crash that was seeming more and more likely.



#951:
*Date: July 17th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

This was kind of a weird dream. I start out in some kind of underground place that looks like a mix of a small airport, a construction zone, and a sewer system. I'm there with Bruce Willis, and a girl who is supposed to be his daughter. We're apparently trying to escape this class and get back to the surface. We climb a bunch of ladders and walk across several metal walkways, and get to some place where we set down a few backpacks that I guess we were carrying this whole time.

We wait around for a bit, then start noticing something moving in one of the backpacks. We find that really strange, and I reach for the bag and try to feel what's inside. As I set my hand on the backpack, I feel a large, spherical creature, and it starts moving frantically. I recoil, and we carefully open the bag. The creature quickly jumps out -- it's a kind of giant, smooth hairball, and we're all freaked out by it. It's pretty aggressive, but we back off and it eventually goes away. Bruce Willis explains something weird about how it was created by hair that fell in the backpack and rotted.

Eventually, we manage to find our way back to the surface. I walk outside, alone now. There isn't much around, except a dirt road, which I follow. At this point, I somehow realize (I think by looking at an advertising panel?) that all this was actually a commercial for Toyota. I'm a bit angry about this, and just keep walking down the road.



The other day I also had a sort of semi-lucid dream. All I can really remember from it is some sex, and going up to a counter, and asking someone for "polymorph potions," which they gave to me. The liquid was a sort of silvery color.

----------


## Wildman

#952:
*Date: July 19th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm on the lawn in front of some large mansion, which is apparently where I'm staying with my family. The mansion has taken fire, and I've apparently just run out to safety. I just stand there for a while, not really doing anything.

The dream seems to flash forward here, and I find myself back in high school, on a regular day of class. I have apparently just found out that my dad and brother died in the fire. Shocked and sobbing, I'm escorted to some history class by a couple of people (in suits?). In there, the teacher offers her condolences, but tells me I'll still have to do my presentation today. 

I sit down, still in tears, sort of trying to think about what I'm going to say during my presentation, but unable to really focus. No one around me seems to know what happened, and a girl in front of me turns around and asks. I explain, and she seems really sorry for me. She puts a hand on my shoulder and tries to comfort me. I tell her that this whole story seems a bit strange to me, and that I can feel that something isn't right but can't quite figure it out. We discuss what I can remember from the fire, and I tell her that the strangest thing in all of this is that the place that burned down isn't even where we actually live. I keep thinking about this, and realize that one explanation would be that this is a dream. On the off chance that it is, I decide to try to wake myself up. I close my eyes forcefully, focus, and then reopen them quickly -- in real life.  :smiley: 




#953:
*Date: July 19th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

I'm in some kind of a desert-like area, in a large network of canyons where a soccer game is apparently being played. I'm some distance away, near some guy I used to know and a couch with two video game controllers on it. Apparently I can control one of the players using the controllers, or just walk up to the game and play in it myself. I chat with the guy for a while, and I think he picks up one controller. I think I ended up walking towards the "field", and I noticed several of the players were professionals (I recall seeing Puyol). One side was basically getting destroyed, with the ball constantly near their goal.

----------


## Wildman

#953:
*Date: July 20th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm at a friend's house (although it looks nothing like it does in real life), and just sort of sitting around in his room doing nothing. After a while, sitting on his bed, I look out a window to my right, at a sort of small garden. Suddenly, from the bottom of my line of vision to the outside, a creepy, demented-looking clown face rotates into view (eg, like a piece of paper that was flat on a table, then rotated until it was vertical). It freaks me out, but after a short moment, it disappears. 

<Unsure about this part...> I think I spend the night there, sleeping on the same bed I was sitting on. I wake up in the morning, and look out the window, concerned that the clown face will appear again. It does, but once again it disappears. I wait a little, and it shows up again. I somehow come to the conclusion that it's just somebody blowing bubbles (...that look like clown faces...?), which is why the faces keep disappearing (popping). I feel relieved that it's not something worse. 

 At this point, I think I become somewhat lucid (though not extremely aware, either). I talk to my friend, and I think say something about this being a dream. Soon after, a kind of oval-shaped portal appears in one of the walls, and through I can see a beautiful coastline (I'm not sure if I was the one to create the portal or not). After talking a little more with my friend, I feel the dream starting to fade out, and I tell my friend that I need to leave quickly. I step through the portal, and find myself outside, under a beautiful blue sky, near the ocean. I walk down a sort of sand dune, and find myself on a sort of rocky beach. I look down at the water, and in some small, clear pools, I see tadpoles swimming around. Impressed with how vivid everything is, I keep walking and just looking around. I think the dream faded out after that, because I don't remember much else. 



#954:
*Date: July 21st, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

A pretty blurry, confused dream, can't recall that much from it. 

I'm in some kind of building in a small, medieval town. Someone else is with me, I guess a friend. We've apparently just unleashed some kind of dangerous force, which is pursuing us (I can feel it right behind us, in the other room). We sprint out the building, which I think is on fire as we try to get out. Once outside, we realize that we have to leave the town quite soon, or risk getting killed. However, I seem to have one last thing to do, and head towards a small cathedral.

I step inside, and it looks more like a wooden barn than a cathedral. I don't quite recall what I did, but I accidentally summoned some sort of demon (it was described in text, somehow, as a "godless demon" or "nameless demon," or something like that). It seems enraged, and lunges towards me. I quickly run out of the cathedral, and I think it burns down, too. That's about all I remember.

----------


## Wildman

#955:
*Date: July 25th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm on my college campus (though it doesn't look anything like it does), and I walk into a building. After going up a few flights of stairs, I step into the office of some guy who's apparently in charge of student government. We are apparently friends, and after having some kind of serious discussion, we step out into a sort of lounge with couches where a bunch of other people gather. Everyone starts talking and fooling around, but I feel like I have no connection with any of them, and decide I shouldn't be here. 

I walk out the building, and head towards an unknown destination. Along the way, I cross two gas stations that are really close to each other. At some point, in the distance I see a girl I knew many years back, and we wave to each other, as if we see each other every day or something. Eventually, night starts to fall, and I reach a sort of deserted train station. The walls are all very plain and grey, and there is basically nothing around me. I'm just passing through here, not actually getting on a train. I climb a small flight of stairs towards an exit door. However, at this point I'm carrying two large bags, and I can't seem to squeeze through the little door with both of them. I try and try, but just end up kind of stuck. 

Soon, a train arrives right next to me (I don't think there even were any tracks, it's like a train just appeared in a small room that was next to me), and a bunch of people walk out. They're trying to get past me to go down the stairs, but I'm blocking their way. After a long time, I think I finally get through the door and back out into the street.



Besides that, I had a dream where my mom came to see my roommate and I, and thought we looked very depressed and though something was really wrong with us, though nothing was. She said she wanted to take us to a sushi bar.

Also had a dream where I started living in a kind of abandoned (but luxurious) house. Two friends came to visit me, and then there was some kind of music video being filmed involving lots of women.

----------


## Wildman

Ugh, haven't been feeling too well and recall/motivation has been bad... hence the lack of updates. Here's some stuff though.

#956:
*Date: August 2nd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I begin in a large throne room. It is fairly plain, save for the large throne in its center. Apparently, I am part of the royal family of whatever kingdom I'm in, and heir to the throne which has just been vacated. I'm not quite sure I'm actually becoming king though -- first, it seems that I have to choose one of my siblings for some role (maybe king? my memory is unclear, but it was important -- i'll just refer to it as "the role"). In the dream, I have one older brother, the eldest, and a (supposedly) younger sister and brother. 

As the dream starts, I'm speaking with my older brother. He has short hair, and a sort of sadistic/maniacal look, but for some reason I trust him, and at first I decide that he will take up the role. He walks away, and I soon find myself strolling through a large garden outside. Here I meet my sister, who starts discussing the role with me. I think she could fly, and may have helped me fly as well. After a while, she explains that my older brother is more treacherous than he seems, and she has heard he's planning to act against me. I believe this, and start to reconsider my decision to choose him for the role.

After that conversation, I end up walking on some system of catwalks, accompanied by my younger brother. He has dark, longish hair, and a black beard/goatee. He explains to me that my older brother has a plan to assassinate me tonight, and then take power. I thank him for telling me, and start thinking I should choose him for the role. I head back to the throne room, which I find ablaze, a fire having apparently been set by my older brother. He appears nearby, and it seems he knows I've found out his plan. Unfortunately, I don't really remember what happened afterward.



Some fragments:

- A dream where I was asleep in a room, and had a sort of OOBE, going into a room where my parents were and seeing them talking. For some reason, I was afraid they would "see me" somehow, and so I rushed back to my body in my room.

- A dream about being stuck in an elevator with some girl. There was some kind of horror-movie aspects to it. The girl had a laptop.

- A dream about DV member Queen Zukin starting a sort of research project on the Everyman sleep schedule, and PMing various people about it.

----------


## Wildman

#957:
*Date: August 4th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*


I'm at a strange sort of Foo Fighters concert, and it seems I'm part of the band and on stage with them. The concert is set in a gigantic room, and the stage is surrounded by a massive pool, above which are many beams and platforms that form a sort of obstacle course. After a while, I end up on on the obstacle course, but fall off from one balance beam, into the pool. 

I swim for a while, and the concert seems to end. The audience (there are seats outside the pool) cheers, and for some reason all the band members take off their clothes and jump into the pool. I end up chatting with Dave Grohl, and I feel a bit like I'm left out of the band, even though I'm supposedly a member. He hands me a bunch of books, which somehow remain dry despite the fact that we're still swimming, and I apparently have to return them to the library.


#958:
*Date: August 5th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes*

Unfortunately I'm having some trouble remembering this dream. Basically, I was back in middle school or high school. I found myself in late August, 2001, but I was aware of my life and events through 2010. Somehow, I had been sent back in the past (and, it seems, made younger too), and I was aware of it, at least partially. I was confused at how I got here, and kept wondering if this was real (but it did not occur to me that I was dreaming). 

I was in a sort of courtyard near one of my old schools, and I decided that I should try to convince someone that I really had been sent back in the past, in hopes that they could help me. For some reason, the character of Gretchen from Donnie Darko was around, and I ended up talking to her about it, also wanting to go on a date with her at the same time. I explained my story (or at least, what I could make of it) to her, and told her that I'm aware of some events that will occur and that will prove I'm not making this up. I tell her about the 9/11 attacks that will occur soon, and I might have mentioned the war in Iraq. I don't remember much after that, except feeling confused and maybe "warping" to other places/times.



One last fragment, I had a dream where I was with a bunch of people from my old high school class, and we were in some kind of PE class where we had to bike around a park. I somehow found a way to "air-bike" -- I was just floating/sitting in mid-air, as if on a bike, and pedalling, and I would go forward with great speed. It was quite a fun experience, and for some reason I wouldn't get tired no matter how hard I pedaled.

----------


## Wildman

Still, been having a lot of trouble with recall... Here's a few things


#959:
*Date: August 11th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm at some kind of festival, maybe at my college campus, and at first I'm just sort of walking around looking for something to do. Eventually, I enter a building where there's some kind of Computer Science exposition going on. I see a guy I met a few years ago there, and he's presenting some really cool project he's made with a couple people. I chat with him for a while, and eventually we end up in a kind of auditorium, and watch a presentation.

A bit after that, a friend of mine appears and we realize we're going to be late for a little volleyball tournament we signed up for. We quickly leave the auditorium and run to a gymnnasium where the tournament is being held. We get there and play, but I think we lost.



Fragments:

- A dream where I was with my family, and something pretty bad happened near us though none of us did it. My dad took the blame for it even though he was innocent, and was sent to jail. My grandmother was involved, and she seemed to be evil in this dream and was apparently responsible for my dad going to jail. She then came to visit me and the rest of the family, feigning to be nice.

- Some dream (maybe a continuation of the last) where I was going around a vast landscape, doing various quests. I vaguely recall a small wooden bridge over a river where I had to fight off some monsters.

----------


## Wildman

Some decent dreams, at last!  ::D: 


#960:
*Date: August 20th, 2010
Length: 7 minutes*


I'm on (a much larger version of) my college campus, it's late afternoon, and we're in the middle of a zombie apocalypse. A good number of people are still alive, as the infection is in its early stages. I'm with one or two other people, and as night falls, we decide to hole up in a nearby building. We end up in a kind of corridor, where we board up the windows, set up makeshift beds, and go to sleep. 

Day comes without a disturbance, and we step out of the building. We have decided to head to the East, because apparently there are less zombies there. As we walk, we see many groups of uninfected people, most of them headed in the same direction we are. It seems that everyone wants to get to some kind of museum, where for some reason they hope they will be safe (I think we wanted to get there, too). After walking for a while, we reach the entrance of a large building -- the museum. A large crowd of people is heading towards it, and others have already arrived at the entrance. 

At this point, I'm not sure why, but I ditch the other people I was with and sprint towards the museum. However, once I get there, I realize it's closed (or at least, the people inside refuse to let anyone else in). I look around, and see many people sitting down on benches in front of the museum: they all appear shocked and seem to have lost all hope of survival. Instead of staying here, I decide to try to get out of this place as fast as possible, spying a sort of hybrid highway/city street nearby.

I head towards the highway, and the dream starts mixing "reality" more and more with the world of video games. I have no car, but manage to run fast enough to jump on top of a red car. For a while I just stay on the car, but soon enough things starting getting frantic. My recall here is a bit blurry, but I ended up jumping onto many different vehicles, trying not to get myself killed in the process. At some point, I leap onto the back of a sort of tow truck with a crane. Everything is hectic, and all the cars/trucks on the highway are going very fast. The crane swings wildly, and eventually I jump off the truck onto some weird vehicle, I guess a kind of forklift on the front of which 5 people are standing. My landing causes part of the vehicle to dip forward, making the people fall onto the highway. I feel pretty bad about this, but soon forget about it.

After a few moments, everything starts getting even more crazy and confused. It feels like the highway is now on top of skyscrapers in a city. Two Apache helicopters appear in the distance, and start firing missiles straight at me. I dodge them, and shoot down the helicopters (I think with a rocket launcher?). After a while, I think another helicopter appears, and I take it down as well. A few moments later, a monstrous creature manifests itself on the top of a large building, and I fly up to confront it, armed with... a few toothpicks. The monster is a large, sort of round blob/jelly of a mostly beige color, though parts of it occasionally change tint. Out of its inside spawn several smaller, orangeish blobs, which I kill by throwing toothpicks at them, "popping" them in the process.

I realize that whenever I pop one of the small blobs, a sort of jellied eye appears on top of the giant one, and stabbing it seems to be the only thing that harms the monster. I methodically pop a small blob then hit the eye (it disppears after being hurt, each time), until I realize I only have one toothpick left. Instead of throwing toothpicks, I now have to use my lone toothpick as a knife basically. It works out OK, and I think I end up killing the giant blob. 


#961:
*Date: August 21st, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

As the dream begins, I'm in the passenger seat of a car my mom is driving, and we're entering some kind of parking lot. We stop at a booth, and inside is a sort of Indian guy. We talk to him for a while, after which we drive further into the parking lot. However, a female voice ends up talking to us, and things get strange. 

Apparently, we're trying to park so that we can go to some kind of amusement park (Sea World?). The voice tells us that in order to get a parking spot, we need to go through a special process that involves killing ourselves, only to be immediately "reincarnated" in a clone that has a copy of our memories (except those from our suicide). I'm pretty shocked and afraid to do this, but my mom doesn't understand why I'm reluctant, and seems to be perfectly fine with it.

We end up in some kind of hotel, where I end up in a small projection room, watching a movie with a few other people from my family. At the end, my dad explains that the moral of the movie is about suicide, and that it proves that we should all go through the suicide/reincarnation thing explained earlier. I refuse, but everyone else seems to accept (my brother, my mom and dad, and some others I think). 

I end up having to witness their suicides, just standing nearby seeing all this happen. I can't really explain this part very well so bear with me, but they end up in their own kind of "simulated dream" -- they all take on different forms, some looking like kids, others just like different people, and they all have this sort of ghostlike transparency to them. They almost seem to be acting out a scene, both aware and unaware of what they're doing. They walk out to a long sort of balcony on the 3rd or 4th floor of the hotel, and all lean against a barrier, looking down at the view below. Soon, a large wind starts blowing (even though this is indoors), and it is supposed to push them all over the barrier so that they will fall and die.

Just as this is happening and everyone is starting to fall, a truck bursts through a glass window on the ground floor and crashes into a pillar, hitting some of the falling people as well. It is being driven by Leonardo Di Caprio, but for some reason at times it feels like I'm in the truck, though I'm seeing everything from above. I don't remember much after that, except that all the people who fell died, and Di Caprio managed to crawl out of the wreckage of his truck.


I also had some dream involving soccer and a red-headed girl I was attracted to.

----------


## Wildman

Catching up on some dreams, dates will be approximate.

#962:
*Date: August 22nd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

It's dark. I'm in some kind of ruined building, and there are a few small fires around providing lighting. I end up talking to someone I knew a few years back. He's smoking a cigarette, and he has apparently been participating in some NEFARIOUS DEEDS. It seems that he is about to set off with a group of people to perform a large-scale robbery. I go off on a tirade, criticizing him and telling him he's an idiot for doing this. He doesn't listen though, and tries to act tough, trying to burn me with his cigarette. However, it doesn't really hurt me, and I just let my skin burn for a while, before taking the cigarette and burning him with it instead.

After that, my memory of the dream is blurry. I end up on a sort of ledge near a window, with a bunch of people. There are a bunch of demons there, and I am trying to stop them from doing something. It ends up being a huge mess of fighting, and that's about all I recall.


#963:
*Date: August 23rd, 2010
Length: 5 minutes*

I begin in a sort of mix of an office and an interrogation room. I am being employed by some kind of Stalin lookalike. After talking for a while, I am given my assignment -- he gives me a bunch of plans/papers, and tells me I am to work on those. A few moments later, I ask him what exactly I'm supposed to do, because I didn't quite understand. He looks pretty aggravated, but explains that these plans detail technology (being used by the Germans?), and that my job is to determine whether a direct attack by these weapons would be fatal to any target. I feel rather worried about working on this, but I also feel threatened by Stalin-clone, so I start reading. I am told that I should have a report completed by tomorrow.

After that, I walk outside the room, and end up on a weird sort of long, inclined hill. Various people are scattered on different parts of the hill. I find a soccer ball, and try to pass to one person, but I miss and the ball goes tumbling down.


#964:
*Date: August 24th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

It is World War 2, and I am a soldier in the US Army, in a small village in front of a Nazi base. There are about 6 of us, total, and at the moment we are in a kind of stalemate, unsure of whether or not we should attack. Some shooting ensues -- 2 German soldiers in a crow's nest are sniped, and another one somewhere else is shot. We try to take out a tank, but fail. 

A few moments after, the Nazis launch a surprise attack, and all hell breaks loose. There are explosions all around, and it quickly becomes clear we are losing this battle as I see several of my companions die. We start getting overwhelmed, getting pinned down by the tank. After taking cover a few moments, I quickly grab a shotgun, and spring into action. I shoot and kill one enemy soldier, and then another, but then run out of ammo. 

Another Nazi runs up to me, and sticks a sort of explosive pin into my shotgun. I push him away, we grapple for a while, and I manage to throw him to the floor. I toss the shotgun near him too, and it soon explodes, killing him. I don't recall much after that, though my notes read "bed, girl." HMMM...


#965:
*Date: August 26th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes*

I begin getting out of a ship in a sort of landing bay. I am on some kind of mysterious, secret planet. I am here because Valerian Mengsk (character from Starcraft II) has been here before me, and obtained immense power, so much that the fate of the universe hangs in the balance -- I am here to try to see what he found out, so I can stop him. 

I walk out of the landing bay, and enter a sort of large, mystical room with pillars. Here, I meet a gorgeous woman, a sort of spirit or nymph, and conveniently part of the ritual to unlock the secrets of this place involves me having sex with her. We start getting it on, against one of the pillars, but something strange happens after a few moments. I think an elevated part of the pillar glows, and a sort of bluish, spirit form rises out of me. I think my body and that of the nymph disappear and I take control of the spirit.

As the spirit, I have a sort of new sight, tinted with blue. I don't really recall much of this part, unfortunately. I think I find a sort of portal, and gain some sort of great insight. The next thing I recall is being back in my body, and realizing that I am too late to stop Valerian -- the universe is in his hands. Going back to the landing bay, I see Admiral Horner (still from SC2), who tells me there's always hope left. I tell him "Not this time."

----------


## Queen Zukin

WOW awesome dreams! Did you watch anything right before you went to bed?  :Cheeky:

----------


## Wildman

> WOW awesome dreams! Did you watch anything right before you went to bed?



Thanks  ::D: . I don't recall watching anything specific the night before any of those dreams, though I imagine the warlike themes all came from SC2 and other video games  :tongue2: 

__________________________________________________  _____________


Dream recall has been poor of late, and I've been busy with school restarting so I haven't been focused at all on dreaming, unfortunately. I did have this short lucid the other day, though:

#966:
*Date: (Approx.) September 6th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm on a small plane, which manages to land on a quite small patch of land. I step out of the plane, into what is supposed to be an airport. It's strange because it feels like it's indoors, but behind me everything is outdoors -- I see the plane, which is just on some sort of grassy land (not an airstrip or road or anything) at the edge of a cliff which overlooks a large, beautiful ocean. 

Anyways, not far from the plane I reach a sort of security checkpoint. For some reason, the security guard there is extremely suspicious of me, and wants to have me arrested. I try to get out of it by pretending I only speak German and don't understand what he is saying. The fatal mistake in my ploy, however, was that I don't actually speak German. The guy calls another security guard, who is German, and starts talking to me. Within a matter of seconds I go through the extent of my German vocabulary, and they realize I lied. 

One of the guards comes up to me and handcuffs me. For some reason, I start realizing this is a dream.  After cuffing me the two guards start talking for a while, I guess wondering what they should do with me now. Aware that I'm in no actual danger, I decide to escape from the guards. I sort of "will" the handcuffs off of me, and take flight towards some hills in the distance. The guards run after me for a moment, but then realize they won't catch up and just give up.

I ended up landing near some sort of log cabin, outside of which a bunch of people were having lunch at a large wooden table. I sat down with them, and talked to them for a while. My recall after that is pretty fuzzy, mostly involving dream sex. At some point I think I found myself in another dream, still partially realizing I was dreaming, but I don't remember doing much.

----------


## Wildman

Boing. I would report some dreams, but I've been busy and sick, with basically no recall  ::|: 
I have a vague memory of some weird dream involving a large room with a giant waterslide, and talking to a bunch of people near it.
I also had some kind of nightmare last night about trying (and failing) to encode medieval Japanese status relations in Prolog.

----------


## Wildman

#967:
Date: (Approx.) October 10th, 2010
Length: 5 minutes

It's another zombie apocalypse. I begin the dream in a large, fortified bus with a bunch of people from my family. We drive down a bunch of roads until we finally reach a coastline. We roll down the beach until we reach a sort of military encampment which is apparently one of the few human settlements remaining. There are many white tents, and as we drive into the camp, people are impressed that we've survived on our own for this long. 

We don't stay for more than a few moments though, I think because we realize that whoever is running this camp has some kind of sinister motives. In particular, we notice a sort of symbol on the side of buildings and vehicles that looks like "^^^^", and it makes us very suspicious. We end up in a sort of city, and we stop at what used to be a restaurant, looking for food to scavenge. My recall is a bit blurry at this point. I think we find some guns inside the restaurant, and then someone appears at the door. At first we think it's a zombie, and immediately take aim with our rifles. It turns it's a human though, and we all end up sitting at a table and talking. 

Big jump here, I somehow end up in a kind of massive factory, and I am being taken to an audience with the factory's owners (I think the guy from the restaurant told me to go here). After taking an elevator, I enter a large, Japanese-style room, and stand in the middle of the large carpet that spans the room. After a few moments, I am surrounded with a bunch of vaguely human-like cats, who are apparently incredibly wise and think I'm some sort of chosen one. I try to talk with them and explain that I'm nothing special, but they speak a language I don't understand.

For a while I'm really confused, as the cats are all saying many things and I have no idea what is really going on. Eventually, I try to just relax, and I think I slowly start to understand what they are saying, despite not knowing their language. They begin some sort of chanting, and I start floating in the air. I just try to roll with it and wait. Unfortunately, I don't remember much of what happened after that.


#968:
Date: (Approx.) October 8th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes

It's night-time, in some sort of suburban neighborhood. Apparently, I'm "in" a sort of horror movie, and I sort of know it, so while everything feels real, I also have some notion that it isn't, if that makes any sense. Anyways, I'm outside with a group of 4 people, one of whom is Mel Gibson. Armed with a few guns, we're on the hunt for some kind of mysterious animal who has been wreaking havoc (maybe killing people?) in the neighborhood.

After walking around for a while, we spot a dark figure, which we assume is the animal. I think it runs away before we can kill it, and I think to myself that it doesn't look that dangerous. We decide to split up. I end up exploring some sort of log cabin with another person, and it's suddenly morning. The guy with me uses his walkie talkie to contact the others, but eerily, there's no response at all. Everything is suddenly very quiet and tense. There is a knock at the door right in front of us. I feel like something horrific is about to happen, so I get behind the door and try to block my vision, as if trying to ignore the movie I'm in. The guy opens the door, and there is nothing there but books on the floor. If I recall correctly, the books belonged to a little girl who had been killed by the animal, and for some reason it was quite scary that they were suddenly here (who brought them there?).


#968:
Date: (Approx.) October 15th, 2010
Length: 2 minutes

I'm walking around on campus, and I see a girl I haven't seen in years. I follow her, and see her go into a sort of deli I have never been to before. After a few moments I decide to go inside, but go in through the wrong door and end up in a kind of bathroom. There's a bucket with some food in there, so for a moment I wonder if this is the actual deli, but eventually conclude that it isn't. I go in through another door and find myself in a kitchen area, where an employee tells me this isn't the right place to get food. I go back outside and in through another door, which is the right one this time. I ended up admiring some of the delicious things for sale.


A fragment from last night: I was in an elevator with some guy, and suddenly it started shaking fairly violently. It barely reached the floor we were going to, and when it did, the doors opened but the elevator started moving again. We scrambled to get out of the elevator, and did, just in time, before it dropped free-fall to the bottom of the shaft.


Finally, a kind of funny and technically lucid dream from the other day. I woke up in the morning, having overslept already, but fell asleep again. When I did though, I ended up in a dream of getting out of bed, only to see my roommate hiding in a corner getting ready to jump out to scare me or something. I knew my roommate wasn't here IRL though, so I yelled out "NO!!', mad at myself for falling asleep again. I woke myself up and get out of bed, for real this time.

----------


## dorramide7

> 27: DOH!
> Not once did I do an RC through this whole thing :/
> Had a dream this morning that I was on some website that had absolutely EVERYTHING about lucid dreaming and I went through some complex process to sign up for it. So after reading some huge text I went to some part of the website where they were explaining........ e=mc2. There was some sort of square grid with pictures of mona lisa in a couple spots and the rest were filled with shapes and stuff... It was some sort of animated movie and I felt like I understood it perfectly. Then the phone rang and it woke me up. End of dream.



 Was reading someone else's DJ and just remembered this from a while off...

28: The Hobbit

For those of you who've read the hobbit, this happens in that one forest, Myrkwood I think its called. Anyways, it looks sorta like where i went camping the year I had this dream, and there's wooden tables everywhere. I can't remember if I'm alone or following someone, I think I was probably following someone. So anyway, I'm running from.. something behind me and jumping on each table as fast as I can. Eventually, the pitch black darkness around me fades and I'm running up some path, and I see Gandalf in front of me. There's people on bikes around him, and I'm supposed to follow him. Some guy on a bike is going past him, and Gandalf knocks the poor guy off the bike in a hilarious way, pretty much just throws him off, and hijacks the bike. PRICELESS moment. I'm still running after Gandalf but now he's on a bike so I can't keep up. Eventually I get to some place where a bunch of guys are blocking my way and piss me off. I can't remember what happens but they end up letting me pass. Except by this time Gandalf's way too far out for me to catch up. End of dream.

----------


## Wildman

Person joins DV, on his first and final day quotes a random post from my DJ as his one and only post. Whaa?  ::huh:: 

Anyways, here's some dreams.


#969:
*Date: November 3rd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in some kind of European-looking city, in a narrow street. During the beginning of the dream, I think I'm just looking through a bunch of shops nearby. After that, I decide it's time to go home, as it's getting dark. As I step out of a store, I start heading North, which is apparently the way home, but a woman suddenly stops me. She looks about 60 years old. She tells me that I absolutely must not take the North way home, and instead go some other way (South?!). She tries to explain that something terrible will happen if I go North.

I believe the woman, and thank her for warning, but for some reason I decide to go North nonetheless, despite her protests. I end up in some area that looks like a mix of a city plaza and a playground. As I walk, I start noticing a few people looking at me, and soon I realize they are circling around me, preparing for some sort of ambush or attack. I don't really recall what happened after that, unfortunately. I think I talked with them for a few moments, but I don't know if we actually fought or whatever.


#970: Kill Phillip.
*Date: November 3rd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

lol.
I'm in some kind of house, standing at the top of a stairwell. At the bottom of the stairs, slowly shuffling towards me, is Phillip from Shaun of the Dead, turned into a zombie. For some reason, even though he's trying to kill me, I'm being very passive about fighting him off. I wait until he's about to bite me to shove him away, down the stairs. He falls down to the lower floor, and I think to myself that I've killed him.

A few moments later I go downstairs, and Phillip is nowhere to be seen. I think my mom shows up for a few moments at some point, and says something about killing him. I walk around through a few rooms until I see Phillip. I proceed to execute a pretty awesome dropkick that I would probably fail miserably in real life. I hear Phillip's neck crack and he falls to the floor, I think dead. I don't recall much besides that, though I do vaguely remember something about a circular saw blade  ::o: 


Fragments:

- Random semi-lucid sex dream.
- A dream about being back in high school, but knowing I shouldn't actually be there. I went to some kind of computer science class and just kind of enjoyed how easy all the classes were.
- A dream within a dream in which I was walking around at night and got mugged. I woke up from that dream, into another dream, where I talked with someone about the dream of getting mugged.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> I hear Phillip's neck crack and he falls to the floor, I think dead.



Yuck. I hate that sound. *Shivers*





> -  dream within a dream in which I was walking around at night and got mugged. I woke up from that dream, into another dream, where I talked with someone about the dream of getting mugged.



 I love those kinds of dreams. I find that when I dream of dreaming I am often dreaming of having a WILD or something and it works, so then I am lucid dreaming inside of a dream inside of a dream...Yeah. I love those dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Bump  :Sad:

----------


## Wildman

Aw, thanks for the bump and comment  :smiley: 

Been really busy with school still, and my dreaming has suffered  :Sad: 
Good news is, I'm back and done with school for the moment, so for about a month I should be getting into (lucid) dreaming again and posting basically all my dreams in this journal. 

Just a quick semi-lucid dream from a little while ago, for the moment:

#971: 
*Date: Around December 12th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

The first thing I recall is being in some giant skyscraper, apparently the headquarters for some major corporation. Whoever is running the corporation is apparently evil and has some sort of dastardly plan. I don't recall much of what I did in the early dream, but at some point it dawns on me, at least partially, that I'm dreaming.  Now, my lucidity is still somewhat fuzzy at the start, but I realize that nothing I do has any real consequence. Thus, I make my up to the top floor of the building, and bust into a large conference room where the head of the company is speaking with some of his henchmen.

I think a sort of firefight ensues, where numerous people are shooting at me and I'm just kind of standing there, not even feeling or seeing any bullets hitting me. They seem to realize guns are not working, so we start talking for a while. Unfortunately, my recall of this specific point in the dream is very unclear. I think they try to kill me in some different way, but it still doesn't work. 

As far as I recall, I end up in some other room with a bunch of people I (supposedly) know. There is a large sort of sliding door/window in front of us. I think someone is out on the ledge, perhaps about to commit suicide, though I don't think he ends up doing it. At this point, I start considering jumping out the window and flying. I hesitate for a while, thinking that it would be a pretty stupid way to die if this were real life, but eventually I convince myself it is indeed a dream. To encourage myself, I start floating in the air before actually going out the window, then fly out. 

I float through the air, losing significant altitude over time so it's sort of like a controlled skydive. Below me is a pretty beautiful landscape, consisting of bodies of water and some buildings -- it all looks like some kind of tropical island. Shortly after flying out the window, I turn and do a sort of backstroke, so to speak, looking back at the window. I see several other people jumping/flying out. 

Eventually, I land on the ground, in some sort of long, shallow pool. After a few moments I spy two people who were in the building with me. They are fishing in the pool... with AK-47s. They just fire volleys of bullets down at the water, hoping to hit a fish. I don't recall much after that. 



That's it for now, gonna be trying to work on recall and lucid dreaming regularly for a while now. No specific plan yet, but I hope to come up with something soon.

----------


## Wildman

Just some random recall from the past two nights. Nothing really significant, but anything is better than nothing I guess.

#972:
*Date: December 22nd, 2010
Length: 2 minutes
*

I'm with a bunch of people I know, at the base of a huge, snow-covered mountain. The inclination is about 45 degrees. Having no climbing experience, I am pretty reluctant to start climbing, especially since we seem to have absolutely no rope or safety/climbing equipment of any kind. Eventually, though, I follow the lead of some others around me and just start climbing up with my hands.

After going up a little bit, I start being afraid that if I go much higher any fall would be fatal. I realize that we're actually in some kind of mountain climbing training facility, however. At the bottom of this "mountain" is a long metal fence that will apparently catch anyone who falls without injuring them. Up ahead, a bit higher than where I am, is a new fence, so the whole mountain is basically divided into small sections, and falling in any section simply lands you on the nearest fence, if that makes any sense. Feeling safer, I climb up to the second section of the mountain, though I think after that I decide that this is still pretty dangerous, and climb back down.


#973:
*Date: December 22nd, 2010
Length: 3 minutes
*

I'm in some large gymnasium that looks like the one at my old elementary school. I'm participating in some strange game, sort of like soccer in that each team is trying to hit a ball into a goal. However, all sorts of strange contraptions and creatures are involved, each trying to push the ball towards a goal. I can't remember many of the different things, but for example someone was driving in a 4-wheeled sort of buggy trying to ram the ball.

I don't have any vehicle, however, so I'm basically just playing the game like soccer. At one point I have the ball at my feet, and see a teammate in the distance to pass to. For some reason though, I stall for a while before making the pass, then screw it up and feel really disappointed because it was a straightforward play to make. I don't recall much after that, except something about creating a "fire scout" for our team.


Finally, two nights ago I had a nightmare that break was over and school was starting again in a few days. Whew.

----------


## Wildman

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays to all. Dreams do not stop for holidays, however, so here's my recall from last night:

#974:
*Date: December 23rd, 2010
Length: 6 minutes
*
This dream was quite interesting, unfortunately it was pretty long and complex and much of it has faded from memory. Essentially, I think I was on some kind of alien planet, or maybe it was just Earth, but something was deeply wrong. It seemed that some very serious (ie, humanity-threatening) event was going on, though I'm not quite clear what. I think someone (aliens?) had launched a massive operation, perhaps as a kind of experiment. I vaguely remember running from monsters in the early part of the dream. Not only that, however, I felt like no one could be trusted anymore. Most humans around me had been changed in some way, behaving like zombies in the service of whoever was behind this.

I met up with somebody who was still normal, and we tried to get out of this area, a large place which had some resemblances to my college campus. My familiarity with the campus helped me figure out where we were going. At some point, I think the dream surroundings sort of morph, and I feel like I'm part outside in a city and part in a movie theater. I realize I really, really need to take a leak, even though it may be dangerous to wander off to find a bathroom. I split up from the person with me, and we agree to meet up somewhere.  I then follow a Restroom sign into some kind of alley. 

I turn left at the end of the alley, almost bumping into a bunch of people who seem somewhat suspicious of me. I take a look around, and see a sort of large lot that is filled with a crowd of people (zombies?), I think listening to some kind of concert. Everyone looks sort of rugged and angry, like a mob. Within the crowd, I see someone I used to know in high school, and he notices me. He invites me over, but I quickly walk away, up some kind of hill. 

I now find myself in a pretty open area, kind of like a long valley. After more walking, I reach some kind of building. In front and inside of it are people who all look normal. However, just before I enter the building, I start hearing screaming, and realize that some more freakish creatures have been released. People are panicked and confused, unsure exactly what is happening. More and more, I realize that whoever is behind all this is basically toying with humans and experimenting on them. Despite the panic and the danger, I quickly step into the building, go up one floor, and find a bathroom. I quickly take a leak and walk out, figuring that there is nothing I can do to help at this point. 

I eventually reach the point where my companion was to meet me. I don't quite recall if he (or was it she?) was there. 


There are some other dream fragments -- I'm not positive if they are part of this dream or not, though they did "feel" quite similar. I guess it doesn't really matter, here they are:

- I was in an old trailer. Outside the world seemed devastated, post-nuclear style. Looking around, I saw some strange writing scrawled on the wall to my left. There were a few words written in one style, and then the word BLOOD written in much larger letters in a blank spot between two of the words. A few moments later, a woman entered the trailer. She was apparently my wife.

- I was in some kind of room in a house or mansion, trying to figure out some sort of mystery (a murder?). Everything felt very eerie and tense as I tried to look for clues, though I don't really remember any details.


Could I get a nice, long lucid dream for Christmas, pretty please?  ::D:

----------


## Wildman

#975:
*Date: December 24th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in some foreign country (Thailand?), in some sort of small fighting arena. For some reason, I'm apparently scheduled to fight against some other guy in 12 rounds of a boxing-like match. However, the fight is really strange. Apparently some other guy, who is a mixed martial arts expert, will also be fighting with me, and it will be up to us to decide who fights each given round. My partner thinks I'm supposed to be a good boxer, not realizing that I have never boxed before. 

I go take a leak before the fight, and then have a chat with my partner, trying to figure a way to avoid the fight so that I won't get completely destroyed. I think I try to get my partner to take the first round. After that, the fight is starting in a few minutes, but once again I really have to take a leak. I walk a long way to the bathroom, but realize that I still "need" to take a piss even right after doing it. I wake up IRL, get out of bed and go to the bathroom.

----------


## Wildman

#976:
*Date: December 25th, 2010
Length: 4 minutes
*
School has apparently begun again. It's sundown, but for some reason I'm headed to my first class, which I think is some kind of civic education course taught by my old history teacher. Anyways, as I walk there I get really lost and confused about just where I'm supposed to go. Soon enough, I realize that I'm quite late for the class. 

As I continue walking along, still fairly clueless as to where I'm going, I encounter some guy who is a friend of one of my good friends irl. Apparently, those two have been in a heated argument over some political issue. I walk with him for a while, and we reach some kind of cafe where seated around a circular table are a bunch of people, one of which is my friend. It seems to be some sort of semi-official meeting, and everyone is talking loudly and getting really into their arguments, so after standing around for a few moments I decide to just leave. I wanted to say hello to my friend, but he seemed not to notice.

Continuing my quest to find the class I'm suppose to be in, I realize that I'm about 45 minutes late for it. I start wondering if I will miss anything important. Just as the last of the sun's rays are fading, I go down some long, steep ramp. At the bottom is a sort of glass window, and through it I can see a large orchestra, playing in almost complete darkness. A few other people join me, and then I decide to go back up the ramp. It's so steep that I have immense trouble going up without slipping though. I end up basically having to lie flat against it and climb my way up, but I move really slowly and sluggishly, and feel like I'm constantly slipping. It's actually kind of terrifying, in a strange sort of way. Eventually, the people behind me help me out my pushing me, and I escape the ramp. I don't recall much after that.

----------


## Wildman

#977:
*Date: December 29th, 2010
Length: 3 minutes*

I was outside a drawbridge to a sort of castle. Gandalf from LOTR was there, and he started talking about some powerful necromancers trying to take form in this world so they could corrupt it. Worried, I followed him into the castle. We ended up in a very cramped, stone room. I don't remember exactly what happened, but I ended up being surrounded by three sort of statues: one directly in front of me, one to my left, and the other to my right near where the door was. 

I think the statues came to life and started talking to me. I spoke to one of them in particular, named Gong. Apparently, because of me, it managed to come fully to life. It started walking towards the door, now looking like a pretty scary sort of monster, I'm not sure how to describe it really. On leaving the room, it thanked me in a sly voice. Only then did I realize it was one of the necromancers Gandalf had talked about, and I think I rushed to go tell him since he had been gone while this happened. I don't think he was too happy.


Some fragments:

- A dream where I got signed to some pro sports team as an emergency substitution because they were missing players. I remember taking a shower, feeling stressed out, then talking to some (basketball?) player. I ended up on a football field playing the game, nervous about the crowd and the whole atmosphere.

- A dream about playing some RTS game (warcraft III?)

- A dream where I was in Nazi-occupied France during World War 2. I was near the ocean, and there was some sort of Nazi island base in the distance, which I was apparently trying to sabotage -- I guess I was an agent for the Allies. However, it seemed heavily guarded so I wasn't sure how to approach it. I ended up in the water far away from the island, on a body board. I encountered two Nazis also on bodyboards, and for some reason they were not suspicious of me at all. I don't remember too much after that, except for stealing one of the Nazi's boards, then giving it back. I also recall telling someone something like "believe it or not, this is still World War 2," I think because things were getting really strange and anachronistic. Perhaps I would have gone lucid had the dream continued.

----------


## Wildman

#978:
Date: December 31st, 2010
Length: 5 minutes

I'm on my college campus. The entire world has just found out that a meteor will hit in less than 72 hours and obliterate mankind. There is no plan to stop the meteor, and so everyone has decided that it's basically all over. Still, many people are heading to bomb shelter in hopes that they will survive the meteor in there. Around me are a lot of these people, and apparently I've decided to join them in walking towards the nearest shelter.

The whole atmosphere is kind of strange. Everyone knows that they're going to die in 72 hours, but no one is really panicking. People are somewhat scared and sad, but also seem to just be appreciating what time they have left. As I follow the crowd of people and just try to enjoy the scenery what might be my last walk, I start wondering why I can't spend my last hours with my family instead of here. I don't think the dream had a very good explanation for this, something about not being able to get to my family because they were too far away I guess.

At some point, I reach a beautiful sort of outdoor restaurant, and there I meet an elderly woman who has a conversation with me. I just remember her being kind and encouraging. I don't remember much after that, except night falling and being in some building where I was looking for something and people were getting more and more tense.


I also had a dream where I was playing basketball with Steve Nash.

----------


## Wildman

#979:
*Date: January 1st, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm in something vaguely resemblant of my old high school. In this world there is apparently some sort of magic that exists, though I didn't think of it as magic in the dream. The most clear example of this is that some people, myself included, have the ability to turn invisible (I think with the aid of a cloak, but the cloak didn't feel like the important part). I've apparently just learned about this by some friends, and we are all slowing learning more. 

At some point, I am invisible, and hiding in some kind of backstage area in an auditorium. Here I witness an assassination. I think the assassin was a friend of mine, and we start talking shortly after. Suddenly, we realize someone else is invisible and watching us. I talk out a pistol and fire a shot down a corridor, killing the invisible person. I somehow knew exactly where to aim.

After that, some friends tell me we are all meeting up at some pizza place for lunch. I tell him I'll meet them there, and start walking down a steep street (while invisible). I pass by an acquaintance, and consider talking with him, but he seems busy so I decide not to. In the distance I see someone else I know, and think about inviting him to the pizza place, but come to the conclusion that I actually don't want him to come. I don't recall much after that.

I also had a dream involving getting a call from the actress Ali Larter. We were apparently in a relationship, but she was threatening to break it off for some reason.


I'm going to be trying DEILD for a little bit. I tried last night already, repeating to myself as I fell asleep "I will wake up after every dream cycle, but I will not move or open my eyes." It took me a while to fall asleep but I managed to stay quite focused on it. Surprisingly, I woke after pretty much every dream cycle: in particular I recall being conscious at 2 AM, 4 AM, 7 or so AM, and maybe around 6 AM. Unfortunately I opened my eyes and/or moved every time. I did not get any sleep paralysis or imagery as far as I recall. Better luck tonight.

----------


## Wildman

#980:
*Date: January 3rd, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm in some kind of professional tennis tournament, even though I'm not even amateur in terms of tennis skill. My match is against the player John Isner. There is a medium-small audience around us. In there I spot a few relatives/friends. The match begins on Isner's serve, and predictably, I start getting my ass kicked, unable to hit most balls past the net. I lose the first game, and there is some kind of break. I go up to Isner and explain that I'm nothing close to a pro tennis player, and he seems slightly surprised. 

For some reason, the rest of the match is moved to another nearby tennis court. Isner and I walk there, but no one else follows us. I think it's a sort of indoor court. As we arrive, there is already a group of 4 people playing doubles there. We explain to them that we are in the official Switzenbank (?) tournament, and so they must cede the court to us. They accept, and leave. The match starts again, and now I'm serving. For some reason, though, instead of having tennis balls I have cardboard cutouts with drawings of grass on them. They're very hard to serve, and so I make a bunch of faults.

I think I eventually manage to get a serve in (did we switch to real tennis balls?). The way I'm serving is really strange though. There seems to be a sort of glass mirror/window in front of me, and I have to hit into it. When the ball hits it, it ends up being a good serve that lands on the other side of the court; it's sort of hard to explain. Anyways, I don't recall much after that.


I also had another dream about being Lucy Liu. Very strange, I know.


DEILD hasn't been going too great, though I guess I haven't put enough effort into it. I think the first night was my best try so far.

----------


## Wildman

Dream recall has been almost non-existent lately. I've been getting some memories during the night/morning, but I always lose them after a few moments. Here are a few fragments I remember:

- I was walking around, then entered a sort of restaurant. I walked by a computer science professor who was eating a burger, only he had taken out the patty and put it in his plate. There was nothing left in the burger but bread.

- I started out in a park. I went to somebody's house with a friend, but then I got bored and left. I think I ended up inside a giant fish's body, talked with someone, and then got out somehow. I came back to the park, and couldn't find a bike I had left there. I think I got into a car and drove away.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Dream recall has been almost non-existent lately. I've been getting some memories during the night/morning, but I always lose them after a few moments. Here are a few fragments I remember:



I know how you feel  :Sad: . I think it's cause I sleep in 15 minutes past my alarm so I just forget everything...Both of us need to get back on track!!!

----------


## Wildman

Will update soon!

----------


## Wildman

Ok, been a looooong time since I updated, still can't really find time to focus on LDing unfortunately. At the moment I'm currently trying to make my sleep schedule much more regular, so hopefully that will help, indirectly.

Here are some fragments from recent dreams:

- I was visiting a school, but it was really strange. For some reason, the hallways weren't really hallways, but sort of vast flowing rivers of sand and mud, with many floating platforms on them. You had to jump between platforms without falling to get to places. It all seemed fairly dangerous to me, so I asked someone about it, and he said that not once has anyone actually fallen. 

- I was on a plane, which had to take some crazy emergency maneuvers to avoid hitting a cliff. We flew straight up along the cliff, completely vertical, then ended up doing a full flip. Somehow the plane held up through all this, and I think we made it out just fine. 

- I was in a kind of abandoned carnival with another person. Everything was very quiet and eerie, until zombies suddenly appeared. I think we fought them for a bit, but then I "woke up" into another dream. According to my notes, I was at some sort of party, though I don't remember this part very well. Near the end of the dream I became somewhat lucid, though the only thing I remember is flying and then noticing a person in the distance, wrapped in a giant coccoon in a tree. Not particularly keen on starting some sort of "giant spiders everywhere" storyline in my dream, I decided to not go in that direction.


- I was piloting a massive flying ship, attacking some kind of huge floating power core. When I shot the central part of it, however, I triggered a massive chain reaction that created some kind of warp field, sucking everything in around it. I tried to escape, but I'm not sure I succeeded.

That's all for now, there have been other dreams but I can't recall them or piece together the rest of my notes at the moment.

----------


## Wildman

Updates will come more regularly soon, summer begins in a few weeks. 

In the meantime, a few fragments from the other night:

- Something about being in a bus, then on a train in a sort of tunnel. At some point I stepped out, and I think I was somewhat that I was dreaming. Some people were with me, and I was talking to them about this not being real. I think I tried to fly, but was not very successful.

- I was at an apartment building, trying to get to where I apparently lived. However, it was on the second floor and there was no way to get there -- there was just a huge gap where stairs up would usually have been. For some reason, I was actually fine with this, somehow "remembering" that I had just jumped the gap, grabbed the ledge, and climbed to get up there several times before. This time something was different though (maybe the gap was bigger?), and a whole bunch of people were just there sitting around because no one could reach their apartments.

----------


## Wildman

Just a dream fragment from last night:

I was in some kind of recreational/exercise place. It's hard to describe what it was exactly -- the main area was outside, on top of some sort of large hill or mountain. There was a sort of locker place, and the main attraction was a series of long, rather dark square tunnels beginning at about ground level and extending diagonally downwards. They had long staircases to the bottom, some obstacles, and a ton of water. At the very bottom of the tunnels was a large pool of water, but even the stairs had a sort of stream of water continuously flowing down them. Basically I think the idea was just to go back in forth in the tunnels for fun and exercise. A couple people at a time would use the tunnel. It was a bit strange and mildly scary going into the dark tunnel, but I think I did it a couple times and ended up enjoying it. Eventually I had to leave, so I stopped by the locker place and got my stuff, then realized I had dropped my coat inside the tunnel. I asked some people in there to see if they could find it: one person did, and threw it up to me, then I left.

----------


## Wildman

So I've finally gotten my hands on a copy of ETWOLD  ::D: 
It's gotten me more motivated to lucid dream again, and school is slowly winding down, so expect more frequent updates and better recall.

Here's a lot of dreams from the past 2 days:

- Mr. Miyagi was being taunted by someone (from Cobra Kai), and proceeded to kick his ass after patiently waiting for him to stop.

- I was in a kind of jail. The cell was in was very cramped, completely enclosed, and had a greenish sort of hue to it. Along the walls were small places you could crawl into, apparently to sleep. On the floor in front of these were numbers -- for some reason I identified with the number 74, and lay down there. I thought about my  situation, and even though I knew I was supposed to be locked here for a long time, I felt strangely optimistic, as though I knew everything would be fine or I would get out early. At some point I think I turned into a dog.

- I was a vampire in a sort of video game. At some point, some people came to hunt me, and I quickly turned into a group of bats and flew away. I'm not sure if this is part of the same dream, but I think I ended up in a house. I broke in, and I won't go into detail as to what happened after that: something involving card games and dinner.

- Some dream where someone I know had a new dog. I remember it was fairly large, but very cute, and looked kind of like a golden retriever. Someone said it was 18 months old.

- I was at some house with a couple of people. We were there apparently to watch over some kid, I'm not sure exactly why. I think he was far more important than he realized. Anyways, he seemed to be pretty unhappy and it took us a while to be able to  really interact with him. I think we ended up playing frisbee, even though it was basically the middle of the night. 

- This feels like it was part of the previous dream, though I can't connect it logically. I was standing in a sort of walkway near an enclosed lake or pool. The atmosphere was dead quiet, and very tense. I think there was a slight mist. I was staring at the water, when suddenly out of nowhere someone appeared right next to me. He was tall, very pale, and looked pretty terrifying. As soon as I looked at him, he started choking me. I got loose, grabbed his neck, and started to strangle him. It seemed to hurt him, but he simply would not die. I somehow threw him into the water once he seemed weak. For a while his body simply sank, and I simply stood there in shock. As the seconds passed, however, I was overwhelmed with the idea that he may be still alive, and would float back up any moment. I looked at the water, and could vaguely see his body floating back up. Soon, I reached into the water, and could feel the body. Really scared now, I quickly grabbed a large wooden board out of nowhere and put it on the water -- the idea was to cover it so he would have nowhere to float up back to. I waited some more, still scared as hell. I don't think the body floated back up.

----------


## Wildman

More from last night:

- I was at home, and two panthers appeared in front of me. I wasn't scared, however, and started to pet them. Though a few times they seemed like they might turn aggressive, they never did, and eventually they just lay down near me. 

- I was at some kind of resort, just chilling for a while. I remember being in a room, and there was a sort of transparent wall that I could see through -- on the other side was one of my friends, and he was looking at some tv screen. After a while, I suddenly realize that the whole building I was in had caught fire, but no one seemed to have realized. I ran through the building, yelling to evacuate and making sure every room was empty. Soon the fire spread, and I could see smoke behind me; I was one of the last people in the building. I hadn't gotten to the room where my friend was, so I think I headed there, but it was empty. I finally made it out of the building, and I think everyone made it out safely.

----------


## Wildman

Fragments again, can't seem to get a really solid dream, but it's better than nothing!

- I was in some sort of bathroom, and my brother was there too. For some reason, we kept escaping the bathroom through a small window, only to end up back inside a few moments later.

- I just remember a seashore, and a ship in the distance. Apparently the ship had some sort of nuclear missile it was planning to launch, but a sort of Iron-man-like flying robot was sent to destroy it before it could do any harm. I took on the perspective of the robot, and realized that it considered all this as a game (I could see computations going on, and the robot concluding that the situation was a "sink-the-carrier" game or something like that). It easily blew up the ship.

- I got back a homework I never turned in. I had a 1/10 because it was late.

----------


## Wildman

#981:
*Date: May 3rd, 2011
Length: 4 minutes
*

I was in some sort of large house. An old friend of mine and a bunch of other people were there, setting up a very bizarre game that I was unwittingly a part of. We were all in a very old circular room. There wasn't much in it except some sort of table or pedestal in the very center, and small bathroom stalls along the outer edges of the room. I was in one of them, just as the others were -- each stall was a starting position, apparently. 

The objective was simple -- be the last person alive in order to win a prize. Dying was not a permanent thing, though, so it wasn't like there was really anything at stake. Either way, I really didn't want to be a part of this, but I didn't have a choice apparently. A shotgun appeared in my hands, and I decided to just stay in the stall and hopefully let everyone kill each other. I crouched and took cover as the game began. Soon enough, almost everyone was dead, except for a woman armed with a sort of electrified whip (think like Mickey Rourke in iron man 2). 

After a few moments of looking around, she spotted me and started to attack me. I felt some amount of pain as she hit me with her whip, but I shot her about three times with my shotgun and she went down. I had won. I ran out of the room, the world suddenly in low gravity and everything seeming really huge -- I remember trying to break through an absolutely gigantic window, but I ended up just walking out through the house's entrance. Once outside I saw all the people who had "died" sitting on a bench.

I walked up to a sort of railroad track where a sort of wooden vehicle appeared, somewhat like a rollercoaster cart. My reward for winning was a ride in this. I sat in it, and for a moment everything seemed realistic and pleasant. I can't remember for sure, but I think I may have suspected for a moment that I was dreaming. Anyways, the ride started and I just enjoyed it as the cart went rapidly over/through lava and water. I actually got burned for a few moments as the cart passed through some lava O_o



- I also had a dream about visiting a relative who's been dead for some time now.

----------


## Wildman

First lucid in a long time! It wasn't particularly brilliant and I think I think my lucidity fluctuated a lot, but I'm still pretty happy.


I guess this was sort of a MILD, because I really tried to focus on lucid dreaming as I fell asleep. I recall waking up during the night and reaffirming this intent. I also woke up late this morning and went back to sleep once again thinking of lucid dreaming, and then this happened.

#982:
*Date: May 4th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes
*

I was walking around in an open area, somewhat similar to my campus. A few things happened before this part of the dream, but unfortunately I basically can't remember them. As I started walking up a long set of stairs, something struck me as odd and I realized I was dreaming. 

 I had decided beforehand to try a little test the next time I became lucid to see if I really was, and how good my memory would be. The test was to mentally write out a simple "hello world" program in Java. I did most of it fine, but I suspect that I forgot a little part of it. Anyways, after that I took a look around for a while. There were a bunch of people walking past me. One of them was a girl who looked oddly familiar and attractive, but I couldn't quite figure out who she was. She kissed me and then walked away. 

I then decided to try another task, creating fire from my hand. Try as I might, though, nothing would happen. From now on I think my lucidity was more unstable, as the dream just became a kind of quest to learn how to create fire at will. I decided to ask some passing DCs, and it turns out Arnold Schwarzenegger appeared. I talked with him about it for a while, and he humorously explained that it was all about feeling the power in your hand.

I didn't find that too helpful, so I walked off. I came upon a sort of restaurant in the middle of nowhere. The weather also changed abruptly to clear and sunny to cloudy and, according to myself, about to rain -- I don't remember exactly if this was consciously my doing or not.  Anyways, I walked into the restaurant, asked everyone for their attention, and asked if anyone knew how to make fire at will. If I remember correctly, Barack Obama actually appeared and gave me a long and very unhelpful speech about it.

I ended up talking to a middle-aged Asian cook who seemed to know a recipe that would help me. The idea was to make a very spicy dish that would let me summon fire after eating it  :tongue2:  . I watched her for a while as she prepared the food: she took a small sort of sauce plate with some sort of sauce already in it, and then carefully put two small globs of pepper extract on both sides of the plate, above the sauce, then handed it all to me. I asked if I was supposed to mix the extract with the sauce, but her answer was unclear and she just started preparing more food. 

It took quite a while, and meanwhile I tasted the extremely spicy sauce and occasionally some of the food she was making. The dream occasionally started fading out, but interestingly enough I think focusing on the food's taste/spiciness kept me sort of anchored in the dream. Finally, the food was just about finished, when the cook's husband came into the restaurant. He talked with his wife for a while, and she gave him some food. By accident, however, she gave him what she had been preparing for me this whole time, and once I realized it it was too late. I woke up shortly after.

----------


## Wildman

Second night in a row that I've had a lucid dream  ::D: 
I did something similar to last night -- basically setting intention while falling asleep. Around 6 AM I woke up in agony with a horrible horrible cramp, then eventually went back to sleep. Late in the morning (10-11ish) I had this lucid dream. Unfortunately, it's hard for me to tell how good the overall clarity of the dream was: I slept some more after waking up from the LD, and the memory has faded a good deal -- from what I recall it doesn't seem like I was extremely lucid, but I also have some memories of thinking I was completely conscious and everything looking vivid.


#983:
*Date: May 5th, 2011
Length: 7 minutes*

I begin in a very strange situation. I'm walking to school, but rather than being on the ground I'm high up in a kind of city above the city, composed of the tall buildings that reach up here and are connected by various walkways and balconies. Everything seems very run-down and crowded, however. All around me are homeless people, beggars, and many shady or suspicious looking people/gangs. 

Feeling constantly watched wherever I go, I keep heading in the direction of my school. Far below at ground level I can see the entrance (though I don't see any people down there), but I have apparently no way to reach it from here and have to keep going until I can find a way down. As I keep walking I feel more and more surrounded, until I reach a dead end very close to the edge of a walkway. Two people are there, one of them a large man, and they surround me. The big guy tells me to give him all my money or he will throw me off the edge.

I realize that for some reason I have around $750 in my wallet. I think the guy starts to grab me, and even though I'm sure he can overpower me, I decide to fight back. I somehow gain a huge amount of strength and push back against him, then throw him off the edge almost effortlessly. He falls down to the ground below, and I think he gets very injured but doesn't die (I recall him moving). I'm not sure what happens to the other person. 

I slowly head back the way I came, trying to be more careful now. After a few moments, I spot a group of people who are moving through the crowd, and into some alley. They wore sort of expensive black clothing and looked like they were escorting a king or someone important. After letting them pass by, I decide to follow them into the alley.

I'm not positive if this is part of the same dream, but I end up walking in the streets of a city at night. I slowly realize that this is a dream.  I recall one of my goals to try to stabilize and really allow myself to become (and prove to myself that I am) fully lucid -- I don't remember exactly how I did this, it was a weird thing involving a song by the Foo Fighters that I was hearing. I told myself that the reason I was hearing this was because I was actually asleep and wearing headphones, listening to this song (I wasn't). 

Anyways, I continue walking down the street, taking a while to just look at everything. Wondering what to do, I decide to randomly walk into a house that looks appealing. I open the door, and see a husband and wife sitting (I think on a couch?) with a faint light source (probably a candle), looking very surprised and a little scared at my sudden appearance. I decide to not bother them and leave the house. Somewhere outside the house, I noticed a sort of announcement posted on a scroll nailed to a wall, and I tried to read the beginning of it. I remember the text was pretty clear (not fuzzy or anything), but I don't recall what it said.

My dream recall gets quite blurry here. I remember ending up in a house which I apparently took for myself. I got tired of the darkness (a common issue in my lucids), so instead of trying to force daylight which usually doesn't work, I decided to try a more sneaky approach. I took a phone in my house (it looked like a pretty old phone, it had a cord and the call button said CONNECT) and decided to call a "weather changing service." 

I dialed the number 12, then called and just willed it to be what I wanted. Someone named Eric answered, and I asked him to please make it a clear, sunny day. After talking for a long while, it happened. I don't remember too much after that, except going outside and seeing some girls inside a house -- they were in a room that had a wall basically made of glass. 




#984:
*Date: May 5th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I was at school supposedly, in some kind of lab. There were several rows of computers, each row higher than the next. After a while, I realized there was a ton of green, gooey water flowing across the rows. It was almost like a small stream or waterfall. A radiation inspector arrived, and I showed him the goo. He somehow came to the conclusion that everything was completely fine and that there was nothing wrong with this water, so he just let it flow. I was more than skeptical. I'm quite sure there's more to this dream, but I can't recall it.

----------


## Wildman

Not great recall the past 2 nights, but some fragments:

- I was observing a group of people. They were all part of the same internet forum, and this was either some sort of real life meetup or a cyber-representation of them. The place looked like a giant rock climbing center, but there was no rock climbing going on. My vision centered on one person in particular (I think for a few moments I was him), a middle-aged man. Something was disturbing him deeply, and he suddenly had some sort of hallucination/freakout and thought everyone around him was an alien sent to abduct him or something. He had a rifle, and shot everyone around -- it was not fatal, though, I think the rifle shot electrical stun bolts or something similar. 

- Something about a huge swarm of blue-winged mosquitoes, who were actually something far more sinister, I think robots designed to kill or something like that.

- Something about walking around my campus at night, going into a room for a sort of movie session, and then walking back out.

----------


## Wildman

#985:
*Date: May 10th, 2011
Length: 6 minutes*

I was deep in an archaeological dig, with a team of a couple people. Two of them were Star Trek characters -- Data and Troi. We were underground, and we dug to a place where an elevator was buried. The doors were sealed, but we soon found out that inside was Samara from the Ring (though she looked older and with longer hair). We were trying to help her, but she was clearly malevolent. We kept trying to pry open the elevator doors, but she would telepathically force them shut. 

When we finally got them open, Troi and Data in turn tried to communicate with her. As soon as they came into contact with her, however, they were both instantly terrified and brought to tears -- a sort of psychic attack, I guess. They both ran away. I went after Data, who ended up in a kind of library, and I tried to reassure him until he was back to normal.

After that, things got even more crazy down in the dig, though I don't remember in very much detail -- just a lot of screaming and scares, etc. I finally got the hell out of there, but I knew Samara would be hunting me wherever I went. I kept having visions of her coming out of nowhere, screaming and flying at me. I ended up going to a police station, where some reason I was thrown in jail. After a little while I escaped though.

I went back outside, to a nice area with a lot of green grass. Sitting near a tree was Eddie Murphy, and I tried to talk with him for as long as possible, hoping his cheerfulness would somehow counteract any threat of Samara coming back for me. There was a small brook nearby, and I also vaguely recall jumping in it. After that, I don't think I was attacked by Samara again, but I don't remember much from the dream.



#986:
*Date: May 10th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I was walking with someone I work for as a side-project. We talked for a while, but I suddenly realized he had involved me in some sort of robbery plan with about 8 other people. I don't want to be involved in this at all, so I start trying to talk my way out of it. I'm not sure what happens at this point, but I end up in a building with a bunch of bedrooms. 

In the room where I started I met a girl, and we were really attracted to each other. My recall of the dream gets really fuzzy at that point, but I think a bunch of strange and supernatural things started happening. I recall flying with the girl for a while. Near the end of the dream, we had sex. One of the last things I recall is being on a sort of balcony, I think celebrating about some sort of major world event.



#987:
*Date: May 10th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*


I was at an outdoor movie theater, where I met two attractive girls. We sat together on a few seats which later morphed into a bench. I felt really comfortable with them, and flirted for a long while. Eventually, the movie was over and the movie screen disappeared. After talking for a while longer, I randomly decided to take a walk.

I got up, and went into a nearby school building. Even though it was almost sundown, there were still kids in a classroom that I walked past. After a few moments I decided to go back outside, passing a classroom labeled 3 in front of which someone I know was sitting and waiting. 

Back outside, I sat with the girls again, when a car pulled up nearby. A group of people walked out, and I suddenly realized one of them was carrying a submachine gun. Another one pulled out a large pistol shortly after. Before I could react, a bunch more people around pulled out weapons and told everyone to stop moving. I had my wallet in my hand at the time, and fumbled trying to put it away somewhere it wouldn't be taken.

It turns out these people weren't thieves though, it seems they were trying to start some kind of revolution.

#988:
*Date: May 9th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

I was at some sort of conference at a university inside a big city. After the conference (which I remember nothing of) I was back outside. It was night time and really, really dark with no lighting, so I walked around struggling to find my car. Suddenly, a nearby building burst into flame. Soon, everything around me was burning. A sort of van stopped in front of me, and quickly picked me up. Inside were a bunch of people I didn't know, but I thanked them for saving me. They were all really nice and caring even though they didn't know me.

Apparently, the fire was spreading so much that the entire city was being consumed, so we headed to a long bridge exiting the city. There was a really apocalyptic feeling to all of it, as if we were some of the last survivors of mankind. I borrowed a phone and tried to call my mom -- she didn't answer, and I began to cry, knowing she was dead. The others tried to reassure me. I don't remember much beyond that.


- Had a dream about playing with a new soccer team.

- Also had a dream about discovering a lost pencil case in my backpack.

- I'm just going to write this here: that dream about the fire reminded of about 2 dreams that I hardly remember, but they involved me trying to survive major disasters (nuclear bombings?) in big cities. One of them was at my school.

----------


## Wildman

Ugh, things have been kinda hectic and as a result recall has been quite bad these past few days.

I had a bunch of very similar dreams about playing soccer. In one of them we were playing soccer with a water bottle apparently, and I scored a goal by making the water bottle roll just the right way against a small piece of concrete (the sidewalk?). In another of the soccer dreams I just remember seeing a bunch of people I used to play soccer with.

I also had some kind of dream where I was in one of two connected classrooms, and very confused as to what exactly was going on. I think I almost became lucid, but not quite.

----------


## Wildman

#989:
*Date: May 18th, 2011
Length: 7 minutes*

It's late at night. I'm at my computer, and check some school-related stuff. I see an announcement for a statistics class I'm apparently taking, where they tell us that we were expected to use a certain chemical compound in doing our homework (don't ask me how this is relevant to statistics). I realize that I didn't do this, and the homework is apparently due the next day, so I go outside and rush to a nearby lab. 

Once inside, I pull out the necessary chemical from a fridge, and somehow use it to finish my homework (I think I just poured it on the paper?). All is well... for now. Morning comes, and I'm walking around what is supposedly the campus. After a little while, I'm suddenly accosted by a few people, one a police officer, who immediately places me under arrest. I don't resist since I have no idea what I could have done wrong.

I'm taken to a sort of interrogation area (which, strangely, was basically open to outside). I am seated at a table, surrounded by 4 interrogators, and with an attorney to my left. At first I am simply accused of using that chemical last night -- I openly admit to it, saying it was part of my homework. They tell me something really weird like "Just because you were expected to use it, doesn't mean you were authorized to." 

Somehow, however, the interrogators quickly change the conversation and accuse me of murdering someone the night before, with some vague relation to the chemical I used. I start to freak out -- I try to explain I have nothing to do with any murder, and that I was just trying to do my homework, but they keep grilling me and trying to pressure me into saying something. My attorney tries wholeheartedly to help me, but he basically is unable to say more than a few sentences. 

I get more and more confused, telling them that I was exhausted the night before and don't remember exactly what happened (which is true), but that I'm sure I didn't murder anyone (which is also true -- my recall is a bit fuzzy and I think I may have done something with the person who got murdered, but I definitely didn't kill him). They refuse to believe me, and seem to be ready to put me on trial for murder. I start to completely break down as they continue to pressure me and I feel more and more confused about the entire situation and how little sense it all makes. I end up in tears, fearing for the worst. 

They try to get me to reveal as much information about myself as possible. My memory feels more and more blurred, and I start feeling like I'm going insane, but at the same time I realize this might be exactly what they want, and so I try to just hang on. Soon, one of the interrogators (who, it turns out, has the same voice as someone I know irl) poses a devastating question. It was something along the lines of: "Are you enjoying your killing spree?" Not only was he pinning the recent murder on me, but also a string of previous murders -- basically calling me a serial killer. At this point, still crying, I almost lose it completely. I lash out and deny that I'm a murderer, though some doubt is creeping into my own mind. 

Finally, they agree to release me for a day so I can talk and be with my family. I arrive some place that looks nothing like my parents' house, or really any place I've seen before. I'm still feeling deeply confused and traumatized at this point. My mom meets me in a sort of dining room, and we talk for a few moments before the rest of the family arrives and we start to eat dinner. As we eat and they try to comfort me, I start to cry again: I do this partly because I am still feeling unstable, like I'm going mad, and unsure of whether or not I am a murderer. A few times I have flashes and feel like I'm back in the interrogation room, fearing what lies in the future. But I'm also crying because of the warmth with which I'm being received -- everyone is here, trying to be supportive and console me.  I feel nothing but love and belonging: none of my family seem to have any doubts despite the horrible accusations against me, and I'm incredibly thankful for it.

Eventually, I wake up, in tears. A vivid reminder to appreciate what you have, it seems.

----------


## Wildman

#990:
*Date: May 19th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

There is some sort of mysterious social event going on, and I decide to attend. I walk into the place everyone is supposed to meet -- it is a medium-sized waiting room, with seats everywhere along the walls. Several others are there already, and I sit down. We are apparently supposed to wait for everyone to get here before we can begin. Slowly people trickle in, one that I recognize as a friend. After a few more moments pass, we are each paired with another person based on numbers: each person is given a sort of square card that has a number on it, and is paired with the person that has the same number. 

My friend intentionally takes a card that a girl he just met has. The girl says something about being fat, even though her current appearance isn't -- apparently, this is not the real world or something, we're all just avatars. Anyways, things start getting more and more complicated, and everyone has no idea what's really going on. All seats are filled now, and all of us are assigned a color. Most people, myself included, were assigned blue, but a few others, namely Justin Bieber, seated to the right of me, had orange. There were one or two others with different colors, but I don't recall what exactly. 

Anyways, a sort of game begins, with everyone confused about exactly what to do. Most of us end up exploring a sort of giant laboratory, and I think we were doing something involving activating blue-colored beacons. Someone said something about being "completely lost in the lab lab" (I don't know why he said lab twice, maybe there was a lab in the lab). 

As time went on, I slowly figured out what was happening, and became more suspicious of any people who were orange. Eventually, some sort of time limit was reached, and we were all given a sort of summary of the game. Apparently Justin Bieber was some sort of evil force, and we successfully prevented him from activating all of the beacons he needed to take over the world. Whew. 


I also had some dream about beating a professional video gamer that I met in a random online game. We played 2 games after that though, and he won both.

----------


## Wildman

So I've started trying out Tholey's combined technique, straight from ETWOLD. I started two days ago, and already had one (and technically another though I woke up straight away) lucid dream last night. Unfortunately I slept quite a bit after it so the memory seems fairly distant.



#991:
*Date: May 21st, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

I was outside, in a pretty open area that looked sort of like a college campus. There were a bunch of people around, usually sitting in small groups. After walking around for a while, something struck me as odd and I decided to do a reality check. I looked at my watch several times, trying to see if the time would change or be hard to read. At first it seemed sort of stable, but one digit in particular was blurry. For a few moments I was unsure if I was just getting confused between 2 similar numbers (0 and 9 I think??), but eventually I realized I was definitely dreaming -- the numbers started changing more and other weird things were going on with my watch like the word "TRESS" appearing in the upper right corner for no reason.

Anyways, I don't remember what I did right after that, but I ended up having some dream sex. After that, I was looking for somewhere interesting to go, but I think I woke up.  I'm pretty sure I managed to quickly re-enter a dreaming state though. I remember appearing in a room, only semi-lucid. Supposedly, the room was supposed to be that of someone I know. The room changed at least once between looking fine and being covered in blood -- to symbolize that the person was a murderer or something. I think I woke up again before I could really do anything.



#992:
*Date: May 21st, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

It's night time, and I'm going to a restaurant with some of my family for dinner. We have a specific place in mind, a French restaurant. However, we get lost (my surroundings don't look like any place I've been) and end up at the wrong restaurant. It's also French, and we decide to try it out. It's a really huge place, and my mom asks that we be placed in a certain part of the restaurant. The waiter wonders why we would want to be seated there, but he leads us there anyways -- it seems to be the most crowded room in the restaurant.

We take a seat, but we are then told that it will take somewhere between 2 and 4 hours to serve us. Put off, I decide to go eat somewhere else on my own. I walk out into the street, and I don't remember too much after that.



- I had a dream where a bunch of my teeth suddenly fell out. I remembered reading something about this being a common thing in dreams (I don't think it's happened to me before), and this made me realize I was dreaming. However, just as this happened, I woke up.

- I had a dream where I was in some house, apparently owned by two friends of mine. I ate breakfast in there with one of my friends. Also at the table was someone whose blog I read, and I was surprised (and happy) to see him there and be able to chat with him.

----------


## Wildman

Last 2 days have been pretty bad in recall. Just fragments. This morning I woke up then fall back asleep, and thats where one of the fragments comes from -- I think I became lucid but woke up instantly.


- I had some dream where I was in a shop. The shop owner was standing to my left, talking to a beautiful girl in front of us. I remember that the dream was fairly vivid, and the girl had mixed asian-white features. I ended up kissing her.

- I was at a harbor on the edge of a city, with my mom and brother. We were about to take a plane to leave. My brother apparently wanted to go to a Sigur Ros concert that was happening that same day, but our plane had been scheduled already and so we couldn't. My recall after that is very blurry, and only a few flashes: I remember day turning to night, being in danger, standing outside a wooden shack, still near the harbor. Outside the shack were many people, most standing on a bridge, everyone looking up at a giant floating contraption that was apparently an advertising scheme. At first it shot out a bunch of goodies for people to grab, but then I think it fired an explosive at the bridge and killed everyone on it. I was really glad I didn't stand on the bridge. Later on, it somehow clicked that I was dreaming -- I think it had something to do with seeing several inconsistencies: earlier I was puzzled by the fact that my brother was taking the plane with us without any protest, because he is very scared of planes. I was also surprised that I didn't know about the Sigur Ros concert, since they are one of my favorite bands and currently are not touring. But anyways, before I could really do anything with my lucidity, I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

Had two lucids this morning. Last night I went to sleep just trying to be confident and focusing on lucid dreaming. Around 10 AM I woke up and got out of bed for about 15 minutes, then went back to sleep, just telling myself that I would be dreaming soon. I could feel myself falling asleep and eventually started to dream. I think I had several dreams but I don't remember much from them. What I do remember is a dream where I was in the passenger seat of a car my mom was driving. Basically as soon as the dream started (or at least so it seems) I realized I was dreaming. I opened the car door and was about to jump out so I could go do something, but I think I woke up or the dream faded. Later on, I had the following lucid:

#993:
*Date: May 24th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

I was at home. My roommate was there, but I don't remember exactly what was going on. Something made me decide to do a reality check. I looked at my watch several times, and as usual, the numbers kept changing, so I realized I was dreaming.  

I walked outside, and sat on the floor to try to really just focus on my senses and ground the dream (I had intended to do this before the dream). Strangely, I don't remember this part very well, but I ended up doing a backwards roll, then standing up. I also remember trying to feel my teeth, and though they were all there, everything felt a bit numb. I started walking around, and it began to rain (it happened to be raining in real life, so hearing it probably caused this). I unfortunately don't remember much after that  :Sad:

----------


## Wildman

In almost the exact same way as yesterday, I had another lucid this morning. The good news is that I've been having a lot of lucids lately, the bad news is that they've all been short or fairly low quality, as this one was.

Basically, I was in a dark classroom with a bunch of people. I don't quite remember what happened before, but something was definitely going on -- everyone was tense and afraid. Something bad had happened and was happening, and we were taking shelter in this class. There was an "end of the world" type feeling. I remember sitting down, and I had something to say but was afraid to interrupt someone who was talking to everybody. For some reason (perhaps reacting to the darkness, one of my dream signs), I became somewhat lucid.  I realized I no longer had anything to fear, so I stood up and made some kind of speech to everyone, then was going to walk out of the class, but woke up. 

I also had a very odd dream where I was somewhat aware this wasn't real life, but I thought I was stuck in some kind of other/ethereal world through the influence of some evil person who I had to discover. The first location I was in was a sort of hotel, but it was dead quiet and mostly empty. I saw a vaguely asian young man in a corridor there, but thought nothing of him. The rest of the dream is really blurry, but near the end of it it was revealed that that man was actually the person behind all this, and had been following me the whole time: I had a bunch of flashbacks to various moments and he was always there, sometimes even in absurd ways like hiding inside a fake cow. It was all pretty creepy.

----------


## Wildman

#994:
*Date: May 25th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

I'm at a convention for the game Heroes of Newerth. It actually is just an open area on my college campus, which progressively morphs into a building as the dream goes on. I take a seat next to a group of people, apparently signing myself up for the main tournament. I am randomly placed into a team with two other people, one of which is a friend. 

Now, I don't actually play this game, so I'm not really sure why I'm playing in this tournament, just for fun I guess. It turns out my team is up first, against a group of people who seem to be really organized and professional. I randomly choose a hero. He apparently has some abilities involving spreading a blight around the map that can be "activated" to freeze and damage other players (I don't think I ever actually used the blight though, preferring other abilities instead). 

Instead of just playing the game though, I become my character. We find ourselves in a sort of city area, and the fighting begins. We basically get trounced. I fly to a rooftop, then shoot fireballs and other things of the sort at the enemies while they fight my teammates. Unfortunately I can't deal much damage to anyone, as they kept regenerating health. I then hear a commentator saying I should be focusing on killing the skeleton, and so I shoot at him and he dies. We still lose the game though, and apparently our team only ended up with that one kill.

Back in "real" life, I think that the tournament is over for me, so I start walking out. As I'm doing this, though, the announcers say something and I realize that apparently I'm not eliminated yet, so I think I stick around.



#995:
*Date: May 25th, 2011
Length: 7 minutes*

A very strange dream, but one I enjoyed. It's going to be hard to explain at some points, but I'll do my best. It's important to keep in mind that the dream was strongly influenced by the (distorted) idea of lucid dreaming, but I was not lucid.  

As the dream began, I was outside at night, near a forest, meeting with several girls, sort of "auditioning" them in a sense, for some kind of lucid dreaming / hypnosis / meditation / whatever session that I was going to be directing. My auditioning process was basically to mark down the ones I found particularly cute, and get their phone numbers. I think my plan was to allow all of them to attend the session, but I also had a more important task (no, not sex -- some sort of "save the world" type thing) that I needed help with, and for that I was selecting the particularly beautiful ones, apparently using looks as an indicator of potential.

One girl in particular struck me -- it was the model Bar Refaeli. I wrote down her number (for some reason she actually had 2 phone numbers, one she called her private phone), or at least tried to. I had a pen and paper, but her number was confusing (I think it involved a bunch of letters and stuff) and I couldn't seem to write without everything getting blurry or jumbled up. In the end I think I just scribbled some nonsense and pretended I had gotten the number.

Anyways, a while after that I ended up some place completely different. I was in a world similar to Minecraft -- everything was divided into blocks. However, it was all quite beautiful: I was in a wide open world, with fields and grass and with odd little hills and mountains. I think I was slightly aware that this wasn't real, but not in the sense that it was a dream. I decided to just enjoy this place for a while, and how vivid and crisp everything looked. I was taken with the urge to climb one of the mountains, and so I did. 

When I went back down, Bar was there with someone else. I talked to her for a while, explaining to her that this wasn't actually real. My concept of (lucid) dreaming was somehow twisted to correspond to the idea of size/scale -- this whole world was actually tiny, all contained in one block, in a much larger "outside" world; sort of like a dream is an isolated world "enclosed" by the real world. To exit this world and go to the enclosing world, I flew (and, technically, grew at the same time) to the sky.  

My vision distorted for a moment, and I suddenly find myself looking at a giant castle, essentially floating in the sky. A few moments later I was inside the castle with another person. The world I was in before was all contained in a single block that was part of the room we were in.





I also had a dream where I was on some sort of Iron Chef show with my brother, but I think the stakes were actually our lives or at least something fairly serious. We had two hours to prepare a meal, and I think the theme ingredient was strawberries. I decided on a cunning tactic -- screw the various dishes we had to prepare, and just make the best dessert ever. My plan was to make a very small but very delicious sort of puff pastry with strawberry as the main ingredient. I don't really remember if I finished it.

----------


## Wildman

Bad recall the past few days, here's some fragments though:

- A dream about being a player on the San Jose Sharks. I remember taking a bunch of rather painful hits, but playing pretty well overall.

- I was building a bridge to somewhere with a few other people. When the bridge was connected to where it was going, a huge wave of creatures of all kinds ran across it and attacked us. We fought them. One of them was called a muse.

----------


## Wildman

So last night I went to sleep with the intent of waking up after every dream period. It didn't work perfectly, I only woke up after a couple, but in the early morning when I woke up I went back to sleep trying to count myself into a dream ("1... I'm dreaming, 2... I'm dreaming" etc), using a snooze on my alarm to regularly wake myself up. 

It didn't work directly in the sense that I didn't ever consciously transition to dreaming, but I had a strange sort of lucid dream. Lucidity fluctuated a lot, but it seems like I re-entered the dream twice, but I don't recall if I actually woke up between re-entries or not, so I'll just mark the places I think they happened. Also a lot of other dreams recalled.

#996:
Date: May 30th, 2011
Length: 8 minutes


I began in some kind of house, where I quickly realized I was dreaming.  I ended up walking outside, just stabilizing things for a few moments. I wanted to meet someone in particular, so I yelled out her name, hoping that would summon her. Instead, a sort of plot developed where she had been kidnapped and was being held in a building in front of me. My lucidity here was pretty insignificant, but I went inside the building. It was a sort of inn/bar, and I went upstairs to a room. 

Now something to understand is that this dream had odd shifts in perspective to a game of Starcraft. My mind was interpreting the concept of lucidity strangely (second time this has happened lately...), as if Starcraft was the real life I would awaken to after this dream. At times, I had flashes where I was seeing my base in a game of Starcraft being attacked, and afraid that this would wake me up. I was asking my allies to help defend me. 

Anyways, the person I was looking for was in the room, but my vision shifted to Starcraft mode and saw that she was "infested." I decided to just leave the room and head back outside, having to fight through some people who wanted to stop me.

 Back outside, my mind was a bit clearer and I think I was more conscious of my dreaming state. As I walked, the dream began to fade, however. Everything turned dark, but I tried to concentrate on my sense of touch. <Re-entry here?> Eventually, I was back in the dream. I decided to try to use all my senses to stay anchored in the dream, so I walked into a nearby shop and found a bizarre glass container which had some kind of perfume in it. I smelled it and poured some on myself, and also ate two sort of black sort of "rocks" that were inside it. It tasted pretty disgusting, but I kept chewing on it for quite a while, happy about how real it seemed.

At this point my notes read that I was in a room packing up some stuff into my backpack. I vaguely recall this, but I don't know why I was doing it. Anyways, I think the dream faded here again, and I had another re-entry (maybe). I found myself in a wooden shack near a body of water. I looked at myself in a mirror -- I looked basically like myself, though a few features were somewhat distorted. 

After a little more stabilization, I stepped outside. Below me was a pretty steep drop down to the water, and in the distance I saw a few hills and islands. I decided to go check out what was over there, though it didn't look like much. I launched myself into the air and flew down towards the water. As I did so, everything felt so real and crisp for a moment that I was completely exhilarated. I tried to calm myself, fearing that this would wake me up. Unfortunately, my flying slowed to almost a dead halt and I had a weird false awakening:   the Starcraft game appeared again, with my base being attacked. I typed something like: "can you believe it! I was having a good lucid dream and just then this woke me up!"

I also wrote something in my notes about a checklist, but I don't remember what it had to do with the dream. It had an entry on it that said "pre-fight bosses."



#997:
Date: May 30th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes

I was in a class that was taught by one of my former History professors. It was the first day of this class. For some reason, there were a bunch of pool tables all around the room. I was eager to meet people, and quickly introduced myself to a few. People were told to assemble around the pool tables for some kind of group work. There was some confusion for a moment as some tables got deserted and others overcrowded.

After a while, something odd happened and we were suddenly in the middle of a zombie invasion. I was strangely calm (felt sort of like a game) and ran towards the class entrance. We weren't really in a building or anything -- the room was just sort of merged with outside. It was night time, and I followed a group of people across a small brook and to a sort of checkpoint. Once we made it there we knew we were safe.

Somehow I ended back in the classroom before the zombie thing happened. This time I walked towards the front of the classroom and then beyond it, to a seashore. There were a couple boats there, and I just enjoyed the view for a few moments, when the zombies came again. This time, however, it definitely felt real, and I was scared. I was with a group of journalists and we sprinted towards the same brook we had crossed before. This time, however, there was a problem and we were unable to cross it. Instead we had to take a long bridge to our left. 

One by one people fell behind and died, until it was just me and another guy. We ran as fast as we could. For some reason we were suddenly being chased by two cars, and we ducked out of the way just in time before they lost control and crashed horribly, blocking the zombies from catching up with us. I thought I was safe as we stopped a moment to catch our breaths, but then I realized the guy with me had been bitten and was turning into a zombie. He started approaching me aggressively, and I backed off. Soon he was charging me and trying to bite my face off. I fought him off desperately, but I was weaker than him and terrified. I frantically tried to prevent him from biting me while also somehow mentally accessing a menu, trying to stop this "game" (though nonetheless it felt like my life was at stake), and managed to just in time. I don't remember anything after that.


#998:
Date: May 30th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes

Basically just a dream of playing soccer. I was playing defense at first, then switched to attack, then back to defense, then back to attack. It all made sense at the time. After a few uneventful plays, I suddenly started to play much better, just sort of naturally sensing where my teammates were and making good passes. Then I got the ball on our half of the pitch, and suddenly found myself able to dribble their entire team. I fell just short of scoring a goal, tapping the ball a little too far in front of me and losing control at their last line of defense. Still, I was really happy with how I was playing.

We reached a break in play, and some guy kept complaining about how the online system for this soccer league was broken. I asked him why he was so concerned over this when it wasn't even playoff time. He explained that there was a team called "The 300 Spartans" whose name had caused a glitch in the system, somehow resulting in gif images of the car in Back to the Future to be placed above each team's name. This was apparently a very big deal.


- I also had a dream about being in some kind of underground facility, and meeting a ton of people I haven't seen in a really long time.

----------


## Wildman

Interesting tidbit. This morning I had a dream about being in a school, walking through it with a friend, just looking around. The whole time we were talking about Shaquille O'Neal and how he's getting old and should probably retire. Then, this morning, first thing I see when I open my browser: "Shaq is retiring..."

----------


## Wildman

Lots and lots of recall, all from last night / this morning.

Fragments:

- I was in a movie theater, but when I looked up at the schedule of movies, there were instead some lucid dreaming classes being advertised. Should have reality checked >_<

- I was watching Djokovic-Federer at the French Open. John McEnroe was commentating, and he said something like "The timing of Djokovic's push (his win streak) couldn't have come at a better time for Federer," in terms of motivating him to win. He then said he thought Federer would win it all.

- I had a dream I was wearing some sort of body armor.

- I had a dream where I was in a hotel, in a large room I was sharing with a few family members. I went out a sort of window/door into a balcony-alleyway, but after walking around I got lost and couldn't find my way back to my room. The rest of the dream was about my quest to find my room, but I only remember flashes. There was an atmosphere of great tension and mystery about the dream, as if something was really wrong, but I can't quite remember what was going on. I remember being in a long corridor of rooms with numbers, and I had to try to guess which was the right one based on some clues. I also ended up going in a room where there were many computers set up, and participating in a kind of contest there. 



#999:
*Date:** June** 2nd, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in a sort of game where I'm a bad guy being hunted by the inhabitants of an island. I have a couple powers to escape them, like short-range teleportation. They have various vehicles and guns, and I'm basically just running for my life the whole time. The island has two parts -- a village where most people live, and another area which is more remote and has sort of an observatory, partly floating on water, and a dock. It's very early morning.

I get chased through the village, then I'm nearly sandwiched between two small armies, but manage to evade them by teleporting. Progressively I start getting hurt more and more, until it looks like I'm going to be killed. Just at that moment, the sun rises fully and I suddenly gain mechanical wings. I activate them immediately and fly off a cliff, evading the villagers who are extremely angry I got away. I start flying towards the observatory, looking for a good place to hide. 

I end up landing in the water, and the dream fades out here. I may have gotten slightly lucid for a few moments.




#1000!!!:
*Date:* *June** 2nd, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

I'm in a small plane that my friend is flying, even though he has no training in this. For some reason we're flying to some place that's actually really close by. Anyways, we fly over a highway, and the ride is really shaky -- my friend doesn't really seem to be a good pilot. I keep telling him to be careful and we avoid colliding into a few things, but then we suddenly come up on a tall building and crash into it, unable to pitch up fast enough. 

We apparently have several "lives" though, so we end up starting over again. I think we crash again. The third time around, the plane is different, and we're with another friend. The plane now seems very makeshift, composed of a bunch of long pieces of cloth held together by ropes and the like. We're also much higher in the sky. For a while we fly smoothly, but then we start going in circles in the air. My two friends argue for a while about how to fly the plane, then things stabilize for a few moments.

Eventually, the plane starts falling apart for some reason. I find myself stuck on a cloth platform above the main section of the plane, where the other two are. The place I'm at is collapsing, so I need to jump and land below without missing or falling off. I'm quite scared, but I finally do it. I jump down, but I don't make it perfectly and find myself hanging on for dear life. For some reasons my friends are casually taking their time, attending to other things in the plane and letting me hang there for a while before helping me up. I don't recall much after that, I think we arrived above some sort of island. I wrote something here about become lucid also, but I don't recall that?


Ahh, 1000+ dreams. Really happy to have made it to this many, it's really nice to be able to go and look back at all these dreams, I can still remember most of them when I read them. Of course, there are many more to come, hopefully with greater frequency and quality of lucids!

----------


## Wildman

It seems my little dry spell was perfectly timed with the site crashing and going back in time... no dreams were harmed in the crashing of this site!

Anyways, tried some MILD last night, no lucids but the awakenings helped with recall.  Nothing great, but several fragments:

- I was in a large sort of dining room. There a bunch of small creatures there, that I referred to as pixies. They had an important message for me, but first I had to solve some sort of puzzle involving pairing up diners, and picking up noodles that were on the floor. I also had discovered a sort of magic spell / word that allowed me to float into the air at will, and I used that several times during the dream. Eventually I figured out the puzzle and was told some sort of weird prophecy or something. I remember asking some questions about it.

- I was on some kind of marina. As I walked, I encountered my brother, who was apparently playing a tennis match in the middle of the street. There was a small audience watching and applauding. Between points, my brother went to a window of a nearby building and played a strange instrument, causing his dog to appear at the window and bark. 

- I was walking around on campus and I suddenly came upon a Foo Fighters concert. I was really happy and surprised about it, so I stayed and listened. It was very informal and not too crowded, so everyone had a chance to interact with the band. They all sort of looked like themselves, but much more rugged and unkempt, like they hadn't had a chance to shave or shower in a while. I remember shaking Dave Grohl's hand and having a quick chat with him.


I also had another dream involving my brother and Dirk Nowitzki, but I can't recall it -- I wrote down notes on it in the middle of the night but they're hard to read and don't really ring a bell.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Oh...for the second time, grats on your 1000th dream!  :tongue2:

----------


## Wildman

> Oh...for the second time, grats on your 1000th dream!



Ahaha, thank you  ::D:  . For a while I didn't realize a crash had happened, so I thought I was going crazy and had just dreamed of you posting in here. 


#1001:
*Date:* *June** 16th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm in a car, on the road to my old school. My mom is driving, and she's talking about driving safety. We're going really slowly, 10 MPH. For some reason though, after a few moments, the car runs into a weird unstable part of the ground and the car loses complete control (and seems to be suddenly going a lot faster than it was). We head straight for a large house in front of us. My mom apologizes right as this is happening. The car flips as it collides with the house, and I'm terrified as I try to brace for impact as best I can. For what seems like forever, the car plows through the house, as I see/feel the car being crushed around me. Finally the car screeches to a halt, and though I'm beat up, I'm not badly injured or anything, and I think neither is my mom.

----------


## Wildman

Oh boy, two consecutive car-crash nightmare nights!

#1002:
*Date: June 17th, 2011
Length: 1 minute*

I'm on the highway, driving. My mom is in the passenger seat. For some reason my vision is obstructed very strangely -- I don't know how to explain it, but there's basically someone sitting right in front of me taking up about 3/4 of my view, just like sitting behind someone really tall in a movie theater. For a while I'm ok, but soon I start being really unable to see what's going on, and start to panic a little. Suddenly I think the car in front of me brakes violently, but I don't have time to match his braking, so I'm forced to swerve out of the way into the lanes to my left. However just as this is happening there is an oncoming car into the lane I'm moving into, so I'm forced to swerve completely off the highway. I think I collide partially with the other car, then get launched off the highway into the grass below. I think the dream ended shortly after that, but we seemed to be all right.


#1003:
*Date:* *June** 17th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

Kind of a quirky/nonsensical dream. I was going to the wedding of a girl I knew in high school. I arrived with a few friends in a sort of cafeteria above the church where the wedding was being held. None of us had dressed for the occasion (we were all just wearing very casual clothing), but my friends suddenly changed into tuxedos they had found and headed down to the church, while I was left confused about what happened. I looked around for a while to see where they had gotten the tuxes, but I couldn't find it. Another friend was in the same situation as me, and we ended up just staying here and eating as it seemed a lot of people were doing. 

Eventually we went outside at dusk, after the wedding. There were a bunch of planes around, and I think I flew one for a while, trying to do a weird trick where the plane would swirl around a giant pole. The whole physics of the planes were really strange and unrealistic. Eventually we landed back near the church, which was part of a larger construction all built into a cliffside. There was a large dog there, apparently my friend's. It was really smart, and we wanted to see if we could get it to fly the plane. It seemed to understand what we wanted and started climbing up to a window so that it could jump out of it and land inside the plane's cockpit. First, however, it woke up and shook off two smaller (but still quite big) dogs that were asleep on its back. I don't remember if the dog actually ended up flying the plane or not. The dream kind of morphed into a strategy video game, and I was concerned about taking as much territory as I could in various regions around the church.


Fragments:

- Some dream where I showed up to a friend's birthday only to realize I hadn't gotten him anything, and felt bad about it.

- Something about mines, gas, and 2 people dying?

----------


## Wildman

Doh, had this typed up and closed the window.
Last night was kinda weird, I tried FILD and I don't think it worked directly but I had a lucid dream. Unfortunately I don't remember too much from it. I was asking some interesting questions to my brother in it too see what he would say, but I don't remember what he answered. More stuff happened that I don't recall very well, and the dream ended with sex.

There was also a weird dream (very slight lucidity at some points?) where I was searching each floor of a hybrid castle/school for a certain room. I ended up on a floor that looked like an asylum -- it was a long corridor with lots of cells, some with disturbing people in them. I came across a suspicious guy wearing a suit in the corridor, and asked him where the place I was looking for was. He said it was at the end of hallway, clearly labeled. I walked to the end, and say a room with a sign saying "Nite Nite" and went in. Inside was the headquarters for some sort of cult, apparently. I was kind of creeped out by it, but they tried to get me to join. There was some thing where I saw a facebook page and someone I know "welcoming" me to the cult. I was surprised he was part of it.

----------


## Wildman

<oops, I mislabeled the month for all of june's dreams! should be fixed by the time anyone reads this>

Well, last night was certainly interesting. I had one lucid dream, (that dragged on and may have been followed by a second dream with moments of lucidity -- I'm not sure if there was a split or the two were the same dream). I had another dream which was not lucid, but had a strong emotional impact on me, one of the stronger ones I've felt in what dreams I can think of.


#1004:
*Date: June 20th, 2011
Length: 8 minutes*

I was downstairs in my house. It was dark, very early morning (say, 2 AM or so). I was near the kitchen, and my mom was also there, though I don't recall what she was doing really. After a few moments of idling about, I recognized one of my strong dream signs -- darkness. This caused me to do the ever-reliable nose plugging reality check: as usual, I was able to breathe through my nose even though it was plugged.

 It took me a few moments to realize that I could actually breathe and that it meant I must be dreaming, but I became lucid. I had intended the day before to have dream sex, so I won't go into the details, but needless to say it happened: I don't quite remember how I got to the place where I found the person I was looking for, something with a phonecall. 

After the sex I did not wake up, but instead went along with another woman to some strange room which slowly morphed into a movie theater. Before entering, she shot out a camera on the ceiling with a gun. 

(Lucidity around this point was tenuous, kind of came and went as far as I recall, so I'm switching colors) A bunch of people walked into the room, apparently to see the movie. The woman I was with suddenly turned hostile, and tried to stab me with a bizarre syringe that contained a sort of liquefied or powdered metal alloy. I pushed her away, and left the theater.

Here the dream, and my recall, becomes blurry. I think everything went black, but eventually I found myself outside in a dark, snowy place. I think I was lucid at this point, and I tried to stabilize the dream. Eventually a sort of city formed around me. I remember trying to experience the whole environment, focusing on things like trees and the snow to really make the dream as vivid as possible. Soon people were gathering around me, and my brother was also there. I think a sort of plaza with a statue was created around me, or at least I ended up there. I unfortunately don't recall much more than that, I think I woke up around that point.


#1005:
*Date: June 20th, 2011
Length: 6 minutes*

I was at a party which was basically a meeting of a lot of old friends of mine. At the beginning of the dream I was sitting on some kind of bench, looking in the distance as most of my old friends were getting food at a barbeque and caught up. I was, for some reason or another, anxious to actually go see them and say hello after a long time of not having seen them. 

Finally everyone sort of dispersed, and I went to the barbeque to get a hot dog. There was a girl there, and at first I thought she was someone I vaguely knew as a freshman in high school. Looking fairly neutral at first, she offered me a hot dog, and I took it. After a few moments, though, I sat down and we began an intense conversation. I was apprehensive and unsure of myself, while she seemed fairly upset, at least at first.

She told me that she had only two questions for me. The first was why I had never really reached out to her after we went our separate ways. She was obviously hurt and a little angry about this. Trying to be compassionate but also puzzled by how she was acting, I explained to her that I didn't feel like I ever really knew her that well, and so I didn't feel the need to continue talking when we weren't in the same school anymore. She seemed really surprised by my response, and I suddenly realized that she was not the person I thought she was (I think her appearance in fact changed between the two people as the dream went on).

She was not some vague acquaintance from high school, but a good friend from before that. I felt terrible, apologized and explained that I had confused her for someone else. I then tried to explain, and figure out for myself, why I hadn't tried to get back into contact with her. The conversation continued like this for quite a while, and over time we seemed to rekindle that old friendship and I started feeling true compassion for her, and regretted not having talked with her for this long. On her side, she seemed less angry than before, and more understanding. 

Finally, with most bridges mended, she reached her second question: something along the lines of "Would you consider going out with me?" This sort of blew me out of the water. It was unexpected and surprising, especially with how the conversation had started and how we didn't "really" know each other anymore. But I realized we were actually quite similar, she attracted me, and I felt a connection with her. At the same time, this was all really sudden, and feelings aside, did we really know each other anymore? 

She sensed my hesitation, but I didn't want her to think I was rejecting her, because I didn't want to. I think I said something along the lines of: "Well, I would definitely not say 'no.'" This was my way of saying that I definitely felt something between us, but was sort of confused at the whole situation and how quickly it all happened. She seemed pretty satisfied with the response, and we continued talking until it was clear we would at least give a shot at some sort of relationship. I took her hand and my mind raced as I thought of what was happening, and how she somehow seemed to be the perfect fit for me. It seemed too good to be true, but I was firmly decided on at least giving it a shot. Despite my few doubts, I felt an overall sense of immense peace and hopefulness.


What it all means I suppose is for me to decide: I think I will remember this dream for a long time though. It is really sort of a plain/mundane dream in content or plot and may seem kind of cheesy on the surface, but I felt so many strong, genuine and varied emotions throughout it. Truly amazing what the dreaming mind can do.

----------


## Wildman

A fragment: 
I was in the future, in a kind of apartment building. Apparently I had 1 day to uncover a sort of mystery or conspiracy that threatened the world, although I think the dream kept replaying the day over and over and I got to try different things. I remember going into a bathroom that had some strange things in it. I also remember ending one of the days landing at some sort of helipad. I think Forrest Whitaker was in the dream, and my friend. I think the threat was also some sort of blight that was covering the whole world, including the building, and some sinister people that I encountered were behind it.

Also an interesting experience I don't think I logged, from a few days ago:
I was lying down on my bed in the afternoon, sort of taking a nap but I tried to stay conscious as I fell asleep. I ended up in a dream where I was in the back seat of a car with my mom driving and brother beside me. In the dream I also fell asleep, but then I half-woke up in real life and could sort of feel sleep paralysis and form a few images of the dream. It was hard because I felt kind of dizzy/disoriented as it was happening, and only waking myself up more seemed to make me feel better. It was interesting because I don't usually experience anything like this, I usually just fall asleep completely. 
I also had this happen a few months back, trying to take a nap in a chair and feeling/seeing the dream forming while I remained somewhat conscious. I had similar dizzy/lightheaded feelings.

----------


## Wildman

#1006:
*Date: June 29th, 2011
Length: 2 minutes*

I was a hero in some kind of game. I had to go to one of three battlefields, and so I started making my way to a portal that would take me there. There was an enemy hero trying to stop me, she was a Valkyrie who had some sort of bow. I also had a smaller bow that would stun anyone hit by its arrows for a few moments. I ran through a small forest, chased by the Valkyrie, trying to dodge her arrows and shooting back at her, hitting her maybe twice.

Finally I made it to the portal, but just as I went through it I was hit by one of the arrows. I emerged on the other side of the portal, and the arrow's magic did something to be and my armor that forced me to go to a nearby inn instead of the battlefield. In the inn was some kind of trap.



- Also had a dream about receiving some news from someone I used to work with.

----------


## Wildman

Just a quick fragment from this morning. I woke up and set my alarm to like 5 minutes later, but managed to fall asleep for that time. I had a quick dream where I was standing in my room with my mom and brother. My brother was making fun of me for something that happened a while ago, and I got really mad. I had the following eloquent response: "I'm tired of you constantly bringing up pointless-ass shit so shut the fuck up." I also reminded him of something stupid he had done in the past and that really angered him, he said something like bringing that up was "low."

----------


## Wildman

Fragments and short dreams from the past few nights:

- I was with a group of hobbits and Gimli from LOTR. Apparently we were near an entrance to Mordor, guarded by a weird orc-like species. We tried to enter covertly, but got caught and had to bargain our way in. I convinced them to let us in by winning some sort of dancing minigame.

- I was Dante from DMC or a similar character, wandering around a very creepy, seemingly deserted mansion. I ended up in a room with a huge pool, and I won't go into detail as to what happened there.

- I was some kind of surfer guy, being chased by several sorcerors/sorceresses each associated with a certain element. Running a sort of train track and through a tunnel, I managed to elude all except one of them. I came upon a beach and decided to try to go out into the water with my surfboard, but I didn't realize that the last person following me was a water sorceress, so I think she caught me, or almost did.

- A dream about escaping a pit of some sort?

- I was in a giant tower, apparently owned by Rihanna. I took the elevator, that I was very scared of (I'm only mildly scared of elevators irl), and went to the 18th floor. Something else happened, but my handwriting is horrible so I can't read it.

----------


## Wildman

MILD last night, no real lucid dreams but good for dream recall!

#1007:
*Date: July 7th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

The dream began at my old high school. I was a floor above the cafeteria, anxious about meeting someone I've known for a long time but never actually met in person. Finally I decided to go downstairs, realizing that I could recognize him but he probably wouldn't recognize me. There was a big crowd of people, and I think I did see him but kind of avoided him.

I kept going down a nearby corridor, and for some reason the dream was now supposed to be an adaptation of the movie Apocalypse Now (which I've never actually seen, though I've read Heart of Darkness). I was in army uniform, and I had a black guy as my sort of partner. We ended up in a sort of bog-like rice paddy area, knee-deep in muddy water. 

There was something disturbing about the water -- it was very dark and almost had a life of it's own. Its depth was unpredictable, so you would occasionally mis-step and find yourself underwater. At some point, someone mentioned that the water contained the 7 deadly sins, or something like that... I think the idea was that every time you went underwater you became more corrupted, or something. 

Anyways, things just kept getting creepier. We arrived at a long, dark, tunnel and had to wade through it, half drowning on our way through, pulling each other out when we sunk down into the water. We arrived in a sort of sewer system and finally found an exit. It was a nearly pitch black room, with a a large metallic grate/door. We opened it, but when we tried to close it after going through it seemed to lock itself -- this really scared us, as it seemed like the door had a life of its own, the smaller parts moving of their own volition. I don't recall much after that.



I also had a dream where I was outside, and I talked to my mom for a while. I then realized there was something I had to do, and I was maybe a tiny bit lucid, because I decided to fly to where I wanted to go. For a few moments it had that sort of "feeling" that I usually get when lucid/flying. I took off, and my altitude was pretty erratic, but I really enjoyed the flight and the scenery. There was a lake surrounded by small hills near where I took off which was particularly nice and that I made a conscious effort to remember.

Once I got the place I was supposed to go, I think the dream ended... however it feels "tied" to this next dream (maybe it came right after, or the building I landed near was the academy in that dream)



#1008:
*Date: July 7th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I'm Captain Jean-Luc Picard, apparently, and I'm inside some sort of academy building, here to give a speech for some sort of commemoration/anniversary. The director of the academy greets me and discusses the speech. He hands me a paper, and I realize that he has completely censored and modified my draft of the speech that I gave him (and, which I somehow remembered my dad had helped me with) -- reducing it from 10 to 2-3 pages and basically changing everything I was going to say. I'm outraged by this, so we argue for a while and I basically establish that I'm going to say what I please.

I go to the podium and unpack some stuff I was carrying in preparation for my speech. A few people arrive in the room and take their seats, but overall the audience is quite small -- the director is very disappointed, because he hoped my presence would attract more people. As I look through my notes, I realize that all I have is the censored version of my speech, nowhere do I have the original draft. I panic, because I don't have any of the speech memorized or even know what it was actually about. I try to stall for time, but eventually we've been waiting around for about 50 minutes and the director is losing patience, so I'm forced to begin.

Extremely uncomfortable and unsure what to say, I kind of just babble for a few moments, then walk towards the director and get into a theatrical confrontation with him about censorship and things like that. The dream gets very strange at this point, as we start fighting (both physically and by talking) but sort of both understand that we're doing it for show and as part of the speech. My surroundings kind of morph as we act out different "scenes," all intended to deliver a certain message to the audience. In the end I think they really appreciated the whole show.




I also had some dream involving my brothers and one of their coworkers, and I think fishing?

----------


## Wildman

Another MILD attempt last night, successful this time  :smiley: 

Here's how it went:
2 AM: fell asleep, intending to wake up during every dream period
<I don't know if I woke up between 2 and 5:50 AM, I don't recall any awakenings>
5:50 AM: Woke up, and got out of bed for 10 minutes as planned. I think I remember part of a dream, though now that recall has faded. 
6:00 AM: Went back to sleep, intending to remember to recognize where a dream began. 
7:20 AM: Woke up from the lucid dream below (so it seems it did not occur immediately upon falling asleep, but in the following dream cycle).


#1009:
*Date: July 8th, 2011
Length: 6 minutes*

I am in a fairly dark room. After a few moments of trying to figure out what's going on, I realize I'm dreaming (it probably helped that darkness is one of my reliable dream signs).  At this point, and several others throughout the dream, I stabilize for a few moments, looking at my hands -- they look fairly normal, except they are grimy and my nails look like I've been biting them a lot. Once the dream seems stable, I take a look around. 

The room is very plain and rather small, with no real furniture or anything. The walls are greyish and blank, and there are a few grimy windows around me. There is a door to my left, and I open it, wondering where it will lead. All I see when I open it is a long, dark tunnel, so I decide to avoid that and instead go out another door (or was it the same one that I closed and re-opened?) which leads outside.

I walk out onto a small platform which surrounds the room. I walk to the edge of it, and look down. Far, far below is the ground -- a sort of dry, cracked earth. Everything feels quite realistic at this point, so I'm a bit anxious to just jump and fly. Looking around some more I realize that this platform is at the top of a giant sort of floating structure, and that there are many levels below me which have a lot more space. I turn to my right where I hear some people, and take a big leap down one level, landing on a tennis court where a few people are playing. 

I walk into a nearby sort of restaurant/cafe, and a ton of people are there, seated around long tables, having lunch. Many of them are old friends or acquaintances. I look for an old crush in particular, but can't seem to find her. I go back outside, and suddenly everything is getting dark and the sun is falling rapidly. I concentrate and put my hand towards the sun in a lifting motion, and put it back higher in the sky. I also will for several extra suns to appear. Soon enough, I see a few other luminous circles in the sky, but they each look more like the moon and aren't nearly as bright as the sun. I keep wandering around for a while, but eventually the dream fades out and I have a false awakening.
 

In the false awakening, I'm in some building at my college and I walk outside, apparently going to class or something. I feel the strong warmth of the sun on my skin. I recall that I just had a lucid dream, so I do a nose-plug reality check and it doesn't work (rare!!), so I tell myself "This time, it's real!" A few moments later, I wake up, for real this time.



- Also had another dream involving Jean-Luc Picard, but I don't recall much from it.

- My scribbled notes say: "Auditorium. Someone talking to me, up top in a room." Doesn't ring any bells.

----------


## Mancon

Congrats on the successful MILD!

----------


## Wildman

Thanks, Mancon! Sadly, no dreams recalled since then, hopefully tonight will be different.

----------


## Wildman

Just a brief fragment from this morning. I had a dream where I was a basketball player in an NBA game, which was happening in some place similar to my elementary school gymnasium. There were a few players on my team I vaguely recognized, and also some people on the other team who are people I know irl. Anyways, I was pretty aware that I was out of place here, but nonetheless I tried to give my best effort. Though I struggled with actually scoring, I managed to contribute with rebounds, defense, and just overall energy/speed. Near the end of the game there was a play where I shot the ball, missed, and tried to tip it like 5 times in a row, missing every time, pretty funny.

----------


## Mancon

Do you play basketball in real life?

----------


## Wildman

> Do you play basketball in real life?



Nope, but I do keep up with the NBA and watch some of the games.


Tried MILD again last night, it didn't really work in that I failed to wake myself up (or at least I don't remember waking) during each dream cycle, but I had this strange dream that I would describe as semi-lucid. There were a few moments where I seemed pretty conscious, and others where I was just kind of going along with the dream.


#1010:
Date: July 12th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes

I was at some sort of school, with a crowd of people. We all headed into some sort of amphitheater, although I think it sort of morphed as the dream went on -- coming in it through a sort of sandy path it looked like a gladiator arena, later it seemed like a small auditorium. I found a seat somewhere near the middle of the third row, and to my left sat who else but the inevitable Jean-Luc Picard, who's been in so many of my dreams lately!

The atmosphere in the amphitheater was very serious. Though I think we were there to watch a play, there was also a feeling of uneasiness: I think some people were going to be judged and punished for crimes they had committed (as part of the play?... I don't really know).  Anyways, we sat there waiting for a good while, and it soon became clear that we were going to be waiting a very long time for this to start. Around this point something began to "click" in my head and I was somewhat aware this was a dream. 

I realized that I didn't have to care or worry about this play, and I didn't have to sit around waiting for it. My actual recall here gets kind of blurry though -- I recall vaguely thinking about passive versus active dream control, and kissing a woman who was to my right. I then decided to see if I could make her younger, simply by looking away, and willing that when I look back she be younger. It sort of worked, her face looked different and younger but there was something not quite right with it... I can't really explain what specifically. And after a few moments I think she was back to the way she looked originally.

After that I don't recall much except for jumbled thoughts about what was going on.

----------


## Wildman

Whooooo, another MILD attempt last night. I woke up around 630 AM, stayed up 10 minutes, and the result was a sort of lucid dream about an hour later. The 10 minute thing seems to be working pretty well, but I may need to stay up a little longer or be a bit more active during the 10 minutes, because I still feel like I'm falling asleep almost instantly when I lie down again.

Then, this morning when I got out of bed, at first I didn't remember that many dreams, but I got into a strange half-sleepy mode where I could suddenly remember a LOT of dreams from last night. This happens to me sometimes at night when I'm falling asleep, I'll suddenly start remembering a bunch of old dreams in a chain. Anyways, here they all are!



#1011:
*Date: July 13th, 2011
Length: 6 minutes*

I began the dream in a sort of grocery store. After a few moments, I was (partially) lucid; I think I did a nose-plug RC.  I tried to stabilize everything and get into a clear mindset. I remembered one idea I had to help me focus and become fully conscious: remembering some things I'm doing in the coming week IRL. I only managed to recall two of them before losing attention, and I don't remember exactly what they were. I also switched to thinking in French for a while.

 A friend of mine appeared to my left, and showed me a table with a whole bunch of food and stuff, inviting me to dig in. I started with a weird sort of bar of hard candy, but it tasted very strange so I spit it out. I think I had a slice of pizza and just generally pigged out because I knew it didn't matter and it's always interesting to see how things will taste in a dream.

After this, my recall of the dream is blurry for a while, I remember an Asian girl, a large lake that I considered swimming in but eventually decided not to, and some alternation between day and night. Eventually I ended up in a sort of motel room. The dream got pretty strange from there, so I'll pass on writing up the rest.



#1012:
*Date: July 13th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

This whole dream occurred in some kind of large underground mall/subway station. In the dream, I would repeatedly have to run and jump really fast to get from one side of the station to another. There was an elevator on both ends of the mall that I would go into. I would sprint, slide along rails and doing a whole bunch of acrobatic stuff I probably couldn't pull off in real life. 

It was all pretty fun, but I was also scared because I was being chased (by police and other characters), so basically running for my life. Sometimes there was this sort of witch/hag dressed all in black after me. She would occasionally catch up with me and grab me. She had a kind of magical touch and whenever I came into contact with her it was like I was being electrocuted -- I could barely move and it was quite painful. Thankfully, I would get rescued by a mysterious woman who would fight off the hag whenever this happened, buying just enough time for me to run to the escape elevator, which took me back to the start.


Once, while in the elevator I saw a tiny inscription near the buttons, that said something about how this "game" worked: every 3 rounds there would be a more difficult, advanced round (which is where the hag usually showed up). Apparently after 3 advanced rounds it would all be finished. On the last run that I remember, near the start I was approached by a well-dressed Asian man. He apparently worked for the evil corporation that was after me, but had decided to betray them. He led me into a secret area of the mall, and I don't remember what he showed me there.


#1013:
*Date: July 13th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I was in a city, though at times I was semi-aware of it all being part of a video game. I knew there was some sort of fixed plot I was to follow, somehow related to the movie the Sorcerer's Apprentice (which I haven't seen but whose title I saw the other day). There was a weird tension to the dream, so for a while I was intentionally just walking around doing nothing, kind of afraid of actually starting the plot. I rode on a bus for a while and just looked around, surprised that the city was so big (ie, that the game had such a vast area to explore).

Eventually, I ended up in a dark, creepy bathroom. The stalls were filled with junk, and in one of them I found a really strange pencil. It was somewhat pink and decorated, and it was apparently a wand of great power. I remember taking it, but nothing after that.



And some fragments:

- I was at home, juggling a soccer ball in the back yard. I accidentally kicked it too hard though and it went over the fence. I was about to go get the ball, but the dream ended.

- I was looking on facebook, and I was surprised to see that an old friend was participating in a competition that I'm entering.

- A strange dream where I was exploring what was supposed to be a college campus, but it really just seemed to be some place in the mountains. I think I had a few moments of lucidity, then the rest of the dream just got blurry and weird.

- I was "in" a game similar to minecraft. In front of me was a long bridge, and at the end of the bridge was a giant red sort of laser beam. My friends told me that it was a portal to hell, and that I should just jump into it. When I did, I died and all my stuff dropped down far below. I respawned and tried to go get my stuff, but down where it had fallen was a whole bunch of lava and only a few stepping stones and water. I managed to get down there but struggled to escape and I think I died a few more times.

- A dream where I ended up back at several old places where I supposedly used to live (they were somewhat similar, but none of them actually exist): one was a tiny place with two beds, with another room down the hall for doing things besides sleeping. There was also a depressing 1-room lodge.

----------


## Wildman

#1013:
*Date: July 15th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

This was a pretty strange dream. As far as I can tell, this was sort of an incubated semi-lucid dream: I did something I had set out to do, but it seems that only at a few moments did I really accept I was dreaming.

The dream began in a sort of enclosed sanctum, and I was supposedly sort of lucid. I decided to do a task I had set out for myself: simply count and breathe slowly to 100, telling myself it's a dream with each count, while making sure the dream is stable and all. I remember the first few counts, then my recall is blurry -- I recall one moment where I did really feel conscious. After that, I ended up in a crowd of people, still counting occasionally but fairly distracted.

I talked with one of the people there -- a guy with small dreadlocks who looked to be in his mid-30s. Supposedly he was Yogi Berra. We talked for a while, and he apparently gave me some advice. He also discussed music and drugs. A while after, I found myself seated with him in an auditorium. Around this point I reached 80 in the count, and shortly after we stood up and left the auditorium (I don't think anything actually happened in there). As I was exiting, I was suddenly alone and it was extremely dark -- usually a typical scenario in which my (lucid) dreams end. 

This time though, the dream did not end, and I ended up walking outside. Once outside something happened involving a train piloted by Mal from Inception. My memory of this part is really unclear. Apparently Jean-Luc Picard was in the dream (AGAIN!!) and I reached the count of 100 finally. I also vaguely recall jumping on top of a car, and my notes say something about milk.



#1014:
*Date: July 16th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I was with my mom, and we suddenly came upon an old acquaintance. He was very hostile towards us for some reason, and we ended up getting in a fight with him. He pulled out several bazookas and we all got very injured (though I think just from fighting, I don't think he actually shot the bazookas). We all ended up in a kind of bathroom area, treating our wounds. My mom and I could barely stand, and we were holding each other up, almost falling to the ground. 

After a few moments we felt a bit better though, and we were suddenly friends with the guy: apparently the fighting had resolved whatever problem we had with each other, and we were happy to have gotten it out of the way. We agreed to meet somewhere "upstairs" for lunch or something.

----------


## Wildman

#1015:
*Date: July 19th, 2011
Length: 2 minutes*

In this very strange dream I was in a place that at first looked sort of like a parking lot. With me was a girl who was apparently my little sister. I felt a really strong bond and real caring for her. Progressively the dream got darker and the parking lot turned into a sort of complex network of caverns, and in the end it was starting to look like hell or a similarly friendly place. 

We kept seeing various sorts of ghosts/spirits/demons and things around us, unsure what was real and what was an illusion. I just tried to keep us moving and protect my little sister at all costs. I told her to not be afraid, and I knew that I needed her just as much as she needed me, if not more. She was somehow the key to stopping all of this. I don't remember if there was ever any resolution to the dream, but as far as I recall neither of us got hurt.


#1016:
*Date: July 19th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes*

Hey, it's another zombie apocalypse! This time I'm with a couple people, and we're holed up in a place that looks like a cross between a school and a fast-food restaurant. Most of us are barricaded near the front, where a large counter is. There are a lot of glass doors there, and we're shooting any zombies that try to enter. After a while, I realize that I really, really need to pee.

I start heading down a long corridor towards a bathroom, and I don't remember whether or not I took a leak. After a few moments, however, zombies have suddenly breached the building <I know I'm missing something here, but what??>. People are shooting while running away. My recall here is blurry -- I think we manage to kill the zombies, but then a few people betray us and steal a bunch of our stuff. I vaguely remember being alone again, outside, trying to find a new place to hole up.

Later on, I end up in some sort of fortified base/town. There is a decent population of people there, plus some shops and bars and things like that. It's night time, and for some reason I have to leave the base -- I think I had to deliver some important information to another nearby base. I walk out through the front gate, into a half-ruined city. Just as I go outside, I'm accosted by a bunch of guys (rednecks is the only real way I can describe them) who want trouble. I quickly get back into the base, where some guards prevent the guys from trying anything -- they talk about some system of laws that they will strictly enforce. 

A few moments later, I half-realize that this is a dream, and that those guys can't actually hurt me, so I decide to just walk out of the base and start walking towards the other one. 


#1017:
*Date: July 20th, 2011
Length: 1 minute*

I was playing in a Call of Duty tournament, although I haven't really played the game much. I was totally aware that I had no place being in this tournament, I think I was put in by accident or something. Anyways, we were in a game where I had a shotgun and one teammate, fighting against one guy who was an alien.  My teammate picked up a sort of briefcase that we had to hold onto for 3 minutes in order to win. 

Afraid that I would get completely destroyed at the game, I just stuck with my teammate the whole time and followed his advice. We ended up hanging around two small rooms -- he stayed in an easily defensible corner while I patrolled the rooms. I managed to kill the alien once, and he killed it once too, and that was sufficient for us to win apparently.




Some fragments from the past few days:

- A dream that Yao Ming was playing basketball again, but he got fouled and fell to the ground hard on the play. He stood back up and looked fine for a moment, but when he went to take a free throw his ankle buckled and he fell again, writhing in pain. It was clear he wouldn't be playing again  :Sad: 

- I was in a cave with, guess who, Jean-Luc Picard. That's what, 5-6 dreams with him now? 

- I was seated at a table in a restaurant, having some sort of formal dinner with a bunch of people. A girl pulled me aside and asked me out, but I thought she was a bit too young for me.

----------


## Wildman

Almost no recall from last night, just fragments:

- Some dream where I was being held prisoner in a basement, by some group behind a conspiracy of some sort. I think I became somewhat lucid and realized I could just walk out of the basement. 

- I also have the strong feeling/memory that I had a lucid dream, and I think I remembered it at some point during the night, but now I can't quite recall it  :Sad:

----------


## Wildman

#1018:
Date: July 22nd, 2011
Length: 5 minutes

My whole family has decided to go to France. It's the morning of our flight, and we're in several cars, going to the airport. I'm driving one of them, but (as has happened in another recent dream) it's really strange and I'm half out of control while driving. I was somehow wedged between the back seat and front seat, obscuring my vision and ability to correctly steer and brake/accelerate. Because of this, I missed the exit I was going to take. My dad was in my car for a few moments and explained the mistake, and told me that I'd have to get out in a few exits and turn around. He then disappeared from my car and seemed to be in another which had taken the correct exit.

I crossed a long bridge over some water, and finally found an exit, which I took. After some more driving, it was clear I was lost. I ended up on foot, with my brother, in a strange sort of place. It was some kind of small town, in a desert-like area. In the distance was a large chain of mountains, into which was built an amusement park. There was a giant, mechanical dinosaur (T-rex) protruding from the mountains where some sort of water ride began. It was very realistic, save for its slow, robotic movements. Eventually after walking for a while I think we made it back to where we needed to be.

----------


## Wildman

No dream recall these past few days, except this nightmare last night:

#1019:
*Date: July 25th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

It's 6 AM, apparently. I wake up (in the dream), to hear my dad coming home -- it seems he was outside running. I get out of bed for some reason, and suddenly hear some strange noises outside. I look out the window, and see some people fighting. One of them had a knife (and I wrote something about a dock..?), and another one got his army broken. It seems like it was several people just beating up/mugging one guy. I ran downstairs to warn my family something was going on, but just as I was about to talk to my dad, I suddenly hesitated and went back upstairs.

Looking out the window again, I see a big van has now pulled up to our house. I hear loud noises and I realize that it's too late -- they've broken in and I failed to warn everyone. After that I just remember being afraid, blaming myself, and waking up.

----------


## Wildman

#1020:
Date: July 28th, 2011
Length: 10 minutes

This was a very odd, quite long dream. It had a bunch of different segments and my memory of it has faded a bit (not to mention I can't read half the stuff I wrote), but the overall idea was this: myself and a few other people were under the effects of some kind of curse that would, after a week, erase us out of existence. For some reason after this happened we would be forced to relive the final day again and again, groundhog day style. The dream basically consists of me reliving the day repeatedly, although each day is completely different and happens in a different place. My chronology of the whole dream is a bit funky, but I've tried to put it together in the way that makes most sense. I really hope this isn't totally confusing/unreadable, but it's pretty hard to explain.

<I don't remember much of this part, but I think I was walking with a few people, one of which was my friend from the start of the dream, and my notes say something about an old woman -- I think she's the one who cursed us>

After that I'm with a friend of mine, and we're going to a reunion of old school friends. Just before going into the house where the reunion is happening, I look at a paper sign on the window mentioning Anna, a person I knew when I was really really small and had all but forgotten about. I stop for a moment to think about this, then some people inside see us and quickly invite us in. I see a ton of people I used to know, and greet them all warmly. 

I find myself in a different place, still with my friend. It's the last day, and we're both fully aware of it. My friend is pretty panicky and seems to have some last minute ideas on how to remove the curse, but I think we both get erased from existence, although I don't remember this part too well.

In another "last day," I'm at my old high school, and I'm frantically searching in the library for any books that can help me get more information about this curse and removing it. I find a book with some interesting symbols/runes that I try to memorize in hopes that they will be useful. I also talk to someone (J.) about my situation -- he's sympathetic but doesn't really have much he can do to help. 

At some point, I have a sort of revelation about how to beat the curse, but it's also just a few moments before the day ends. I run up to the roof of the school, and there are two sort of machines (they looked like vending machines) that I'm trying to get to. However, this sort of large witch-looking person appears and attacks me, trying to block me from getting to the machines long enough for me to get erased. She's very strong but I finally take her down. I'm not sure exactly how (from the machines, I think? or was it something I found on the witch?), but I find out some sort of secret password that I can use on a computer to remove the curse. The password was composed of several of the emoticons ":{" and "}:". I think the password was "}::{" although I also remember thinking it was 6 characters, so maybe not.  

Anyways, I realize that I'm about to be blotted out of existence and don't have time to type the password, so I write it down on a piece of paper which I will somehow be able to access when I relive this day. Suddenly everything goes pitch black -- I'm completely gone, although in a sense I'm still aware. The day then restarts, and I get the piece of paper where I wrote the password. I think it takes me a while to remember what it was for, but I succeeded in removing the curse once I figured it out.

Nonetheless, I relived a different version of the day, where I was once again trying to remove the curse but had found a different way. It was night time and I was in the streets of some suburb, once again running out of time. I sprinted to a house which was owned by an old friend of mine. I quickly went to his room, and he seemed to know all about my situation and how to remove the curse. 

He told me I only had a few minutes left, and proceeded to deploy a small basketball hoop that was on a wall of his room. He handed me a a ball and showed me where to stand -- all I had to do to remove the curse was make one free throw from here before my time ran out. I shot maybe like eight times, and missed every single one. For some reason, I just couldn't hit the shot, even though the basket wasn't far away. The ball usually just hit the left side of the rim. I looked back at my friend and asked him for help: suddenly, a pure white aura appeared around his eyes, and some sort of white energy went towards me. I absorbed it (I think I might have swallowed it?) and immediately felt better, then made the free throw. 

As the ball went through the net, I exhaled and felt a very strange but pleasant sensation. It was like my entire body/tension deflated as the curse was removed from me. I fell back onto the bed behind me, and suddenly saw all the events of the dream (or at least, what seemed to be the events of the dream) flash backwards in time very quickly before my eyes. The last thing I remember is something about an old woman, apparently named Ann Parila. I think I woke up after that.

----------


## Wildman

Sorry for the lack of updates, it's been a stressful couple of days...

- I had a dream where I was exploring a sort of abandoned (haunted?) wooden building with a few people. We had flashlights and glowing wands to light our way, but a bunch of them just died. I don't remember much from the dream unfortunately, except that building had several stories and it was creepy.

- I had some sort of lucid or semi-lucid last night, but I don't remember much. I recall spending a few moments trying to use each of my five senses to ground myself in the dream. I then used a door to transport me to a giant sort of mall-like area. Sex ensued.

----------


## Wildman

More dreams:

- I was chatting on skype with someone I used to work with. He wanted to show me his latest work, a sort of 3d video game that I suddenly find myself in. It seemed pretty cool, but it had really bad graphics and was very laggy.

- I was playing a soccer game, scored 1 goal and assisted some girl in scoring another. Then someone had a penalty kick against us and I saved it. Pretty good game.

- One of the heads of my college sent all the students an email talking about things we need to learn to do in these tough times. First on the list was learning to lucid dream.

- The dream began with me on some kind of spaceship with Geordi Laforge. There was some weird thing going on with the Earth, it had some sort of strange fluctuating gravity related to flocks of birds flying around. <...> I'm Eric Cartman suddenly, although not fat, and I start jumping on a bunch of floating blocks. They each get "marked" gold when I jump on them, and it all feels like a platformer game. Eventually I'm high in the sky on a platform, and jump down where other South park characters are. I make fun of Stan and Kyle, then Butters appears and throws up all over the floor near us. 

- George Bush wanted me for some sinister secret mission.

- I was in some kind of sacred temple with a couple other people. While we were looking around we somehow unleashed an evil force. I don't really remember what it looked like, but it was some kind of fire demon or something. It seemed to be targetting me specifically, and as I ran through a bunch of corridors it hit me with huge fiery explosions. I could sometimes see myself in third person, smacked against a wall from the force of the explosion. I remember the burning feeling and all, but I seemed to be mostly OK considering the beating I was taking. At some point it felt sort of like a video game and I realized that by tilting my controller I could make myself dodge the fire by jumping off the walls into safe alcoves. Eventually I ran back to the temple's entrance, where I found an old Portuguese gypsy lady. I knew she would be able to stop the demon, but she didn't speak English. I tried asking her for help, but I don't speak Portuguese. I said "ayuda" figuring it would be close enough, but it wasn't (even though it is). So I ran outside to a sort of market and asked if anyone knew Portuguese. Someone did, and they told me that help was something like "mi palo" (???). I went back to the gypsy lady but she didn't understand that, either, so I went back to the market only to be told the same thing. I recall passing by someone who teaches at my college, and saying hello.

----------


## Wildman

#1021:
*Date: August 10th, 2011
Length: 4 minutes
*

I tried to incubate a lucid dream. It didn't really work, but I ended up with this dream where at some point I was kind of lucid. At the start of the dream I was on a small island with a group of people. It was almost night time, and we have very limited time to construct our own little bases to fight off sinister creatures that would come once the night fell. At first I found a good place to set up camp, but eventually I started just walking around the island and seeing what people were doing.

 It suddenly struck me (to a certain extent) that I was dreaming. I looked around and decide to ditch this place, I figured I didn't want to be around for whatever was coming anyways. I flew off the island to some hills in the distance. I ended up in a weird sort of cloudy place, where after walking around for a while I found a lovely plate of desserts in front of me. They were all very colorful and strange looking. I took one which looked like a red, fake/candied glass cup, and took a bite out of it. It was pretty juicy, sugary, and good. I also remember tasting another dessert, but I don't recall what it looked like. After that I don't remember much of the dream (sex?)

----------


## Wildman

#1022:
*Date: August 12th, 2011
Length: 2 minutes*

This was a strange sort of nightmare. Everything was extremely dark, sometimes pitch black. The dream began in the corridors of some kind of abandoned building. There was basically no lighting at all. A dark, malevolent force inhabited this place, and being captured by it basically meant death or worse. I managed to escape the building and run outside, then suddenly found myself taking cover in a run-down version of an apartment I used to live in.

We locked ourselves in this apartment, knowing we still weren't really safe, especially if we tried to leave the apartment. So we all sat against the walls, very distraught and scared. I think a few people were sobbing. Eventually I went back out and ended up in the building from the start. More people were there, and I was trying to save them. The malevolent entity manifested itself as some sort of fat zombie lady, and a few of us narrowly escaped before it could catch up to us. Some others didn't make it. I also wrote "guns, die" in my notes... who knows.

----------


## Wildman

- I had a dream involving going to see the new Conan movie. All I remember is that it was really long, and during some kind of intermission we went up to an elevated place in the movie theater where there was a small room that had food and stuff in it. To get there you had to climb on sort of rope ladders, and I was struggling with this and holding everyone up. I don't think I ever made it into that room, and went back to see the movie.

----------


## Wildman

- I don't remember exactly how, but I became lucid in a dream. I somehow (I think by going through a doorway) got to a place near an ocean. It was really hot, so I ran to the water and stayed in it for a little while until a huge wave began heading towards me, so I went back ashore. I then made my way to the center of a field, where I decided to begin flying upwards as high as I could. I was a bit scared and a bunch of people were around me trying to talk to me, but I told them and myself that I was going to do this. I took off, and ended up in a weird floating position looking down at the ground below me. All I could see was a large patch of land with a clear dirt path across it, that slowly zoomed out. It all felt strange and unrealistic. Eventually I woke up.

- I had a dream about being with a few friends and meeting an old woman named Barbara. She was some sort of extremely wise guru, and we were all in awe of the insights she was sharing with us. I wanted to open up to her and ask her about some of my problems, but didn't want to do it with the others around. Soon it was late night and everyone had to leave -- I planned to come back the next day and talk to her. I remember something about being in a Wal-Mart, then driving home.

----------


## Wildman

#1023:*
Date: ~August 28th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

 I was on some sort of hill overlooking an obstacle course (I think there were a bunch of people down there). Some stuff happened before this but I don't remember it. Anyways, on the hill with me was some kind of Oracle person, and I had apparently asked for help or wisdom. She gave me this sort of round, metal container/locket. It had something burning inside it, and she told me to inhale the smoke and just relax. It would knock me out and grant me some sort of wisdom. I inhaled it and tried to just be relaxed and aware, as I slowly felt myself drifting off. For a moment I thought about dreaming, but I didn't realize I was already in a dream. Eventually I blacked out and woke up somewhere nearby, but I don't remember what happened after that  :Sad: 




#1024:*
Date: ~August 30th, 2011
Length: 3 minutes*

I volunteered to take part in a series of psychological experiments. The first one was quite strange. I was in the library at my old high school, with a lot of people around me. They each took turns talking with me, and had varying outfits that were all colorful and strange. It seems that the experiment was trying to gauge my response to people's appearance, and trying to provoke anger. I didn't get angry at anyone though, as I realized it was all just an experiment. I remember a black guy in a bright red outfit in particular. Eventually a person dressed like a doctor approached me -- I wasn't sure if it was the person running the experiment, or just someone disguised as a doctor and still part of the experiment. She talked to me for a while and I was kind of confused as to what was happening.

Eventually I was taking another test, this time with a few other test subjects. We were given an insanely long series of questions that we had to write down the answers to. The test was clearly designed to just be annoying. Every single question had the format "Can you <do something>?" After a few questions I decided to be obnoxious myself and wrote something like "Don't you mean 'May I ____?'" then decided to not answer any of the other questions. The experimenters talked to us afterwards -- apparently the point of that experiment was to see how long it would take for us to stop answering the questions.

Finally, I found myself at my old high school again. The dream took a sort of sinister turn, and I'm not sure if this was still part of the experiments. I was with two friends, and we walked into a weird sort of secret corridor in the school's main building. The walls were grey and it was all cold and misty. At times it seems that I was Jean-Luc Picard (he's back!), don't ask me why. There was some kind of force attacking us, and its goal was to inflict pain on us. I decided to attract its attention and bear the pain for the others, and eventually woke up.

----------


## Wildman

#1025:
*Date: Late July?
Length: 4 minutes*

This is a dream I think I forgot to write down. The dream begins with me walking down the street in some city. I'm quite hungry, and I see a strange looking place to my right. It seems to be some sort of circus, but there is a sign that says free dinner, so I step inside. As I enter I'm immediately greeted by a few people seated at a dining table, who invite me to join them. I sit down and wonder what this is. The atmosphere is very strange, and I suspect that this is some kind of prank/experiment/TV show. A waiter soon arrives with some food for us. I quickly realize the joke -- I'm given a gigantic plate of food whereas the others only have modest proportions. As the meal goes on, I'm given more and more food, far more than I can eat, but sort of feel obligated to. There is very little discussion and I'm still pretty weirded out about all this.

Eventually the dinner ends, and I'm escorted to another area. This seems to be the home of some kind of family, and for a while I have nothing to do except walk around. It's night time now, and I step outside onto a sort of balcony. This place is apparently built on a cliffside, overlooking the ocean below. For a moment I think I consider trying to escape to the water, but it seems too dangerous so I head back inside. I realize I need to take a leak, so I ask where the bathroom is. I'm told to go upstairs, where I find a sort of small bathtub that I'm supposed to pee in. I do so, still trying to figure just what is going on in this place. I think I wake up shortly after.

#1026:
*Date: September 4th, 2011
Length: 2 minutes*

I was in a gigantic sort of square with a few basketball courts and tall decorative posts. Some features resembled my old elementary school. I don't think I was really lucid at any point, or at least not much. Anyways, slowly I realized that I could fly around and move at extreme speeds. At first I was sort of worried about attracting attention and unsure of my abilities, but soon enough I was flying around, climbing the posts, and eventually I just flew out of there. I remember soaring over an ocean, and getting near to the water so that I could touch it with my hand. Unfortunately I can't recall much else from the dream, and the rest of my notes are illegible. 



- Some weird dream involving Colin Farell and a character (Ige) from the movie Biutiful. Apparently Colin had a normal form and also uncontrollably became a demon (basically making him look stronger and darker) at times and did horrible things. Near the end of the dream he told Ige about the demon thing, and revealed a stash of high-tech weapons he was building up to start some kind of worldwide revolution.

----------


## Wildman

#1027:
*Date: September 13th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

I begin in a sort bar/restaurant place. I've apparently finished my meal or drinks, and am going to the bathroom before heading out. On my way to the bathroom, I find myself face-to-face with a waitress. We have some sort of moment of mutual attraction, and she quickly says something to me in spanish. The only word I could make out was "lindo" or "linda." I go the bathroom and then leave, but I decide to wait around to see if she gets off work soon. As I'm about to start walking home, I see her come out of the bar and I ask her what she told me earlier. She says she told me I was beautiful (I know the word irl, but I guess in the dream I didn't know it). I end up walking her home, and we're already feeling very close. She invites me inside, and we keep talking for a while. I don't know exactly what happens, but I find out something about her that very deeply upsets me, and I decide to immediately cut this off. As I start to leave, she takes her clothes off and tries to get me to have sex with her, but I refuse and quickly get out of there. I think the dream ended after that.


- I also had a lucid dream the other day where I was walking down the street in some suburb and suddenly realized I was dreaming. I felt very conscious and in control, but unfortunately my alarm sounded a few moments after and made me rage  :tongue2: 

- I had some dream about playing a ridiculously long (> 8 bases) game of starcraft. It degenerated into silly skirmishes all over the map, and I think my opponent was angry when he lost.

----------


## Wildman

A nice long dream with some pretty strong emotions. I wrote down a lot of notes, but unfortunately they are quite hard to read and my recall has faded somewhat. I'll do my best.

#1028:
*Date: September 13th, 2011
Length: 5 minutes*

Some sort of apocalypse has come, and it's the end of the world as we know it. Most of mankind is apparently dead. Our parents have both been killed, but my brother and I have survived, and we are holed up in a strange version of our house, which is on a patch of land near the edge of a long river/canal system. It sort of looks like Vietnam, and in fact there are Vietcong or similar bad guys who regularly patrol the river and kill anyone they find, so we have to be very stealthy. Those guys aren't the real problem though, there is a much more evil force at work behind all this -- some sort of demonic/alien invasion.

We have some supplies, but we decide that we need to start scavenging for more. We start heading towards our neighbor's house, to see what has happened to him. I think we see him through a window, but then we hear a VC patrol boat in the distance and quickly hide in our house. Several soldiers arrive and search the area, but thankfully they don't find us. A while after, my brother goes out and manages to scavenge some useful things. I manage to get a working internet connection, and launch AIM, on which I see a single person I know online.

 Ecstatic to find another survivor, we begin talking to each other immediately. We both explain our situations: he is in a different part of the country (Seattle), holed up in some kind of factory. Apparently that place is less dangerous and more isolated. I tell him about the dangers we have been facing, and we just continue talking for a long time. I'm happy to know he is alive and that there is still some hope out there. 

My brother ends up going on another scavenging mission, to a far away place this time. I have some sort of overhead map where I can "see" him moving around. He gets to his target, but suddenly I think aliens start appearing and a black "blight" starts spreading rapidly everywhere. I somehow tell him to run back to the house immediately, and he sets out. However, he doesn't make it, and my vision fades to a sort of "game over" screen: it is an image of several giant alien creatures destroying the Earth, with some text saying "If only they had managed to summon the Great Pharaoh they may have survived" or something like that. Apparently this Great Pharaoh was supposed to be me, after undergoing some kind of evolution.

The dream doesn't end there, however. I find myself in a small citadel, in future post-apocalyptic Earth. The citadel is one large tower, although I think there are also a few separate buildings at the bottom. I have just arrived here, and I'm being shown/escorted around by a few people. We stop at a sort of grocery store, so that I can replenish my supplies. The monetary value of items has completely changed, however. At first I take three items, and am told that they will total around $1100 dollars. I end up only buying two of them, which costs me around half the money I have. All the food looked fairly old, but that was the best there was. I'm also not quite sure when this comes up, but there seem to be ghosts/spirits that are haunting this place.

Later in the day, I find myself with a very old friend, and we decide to partner up. We buy lodging for the night, then go to some kind of bar/restaurant/nightclub place. It looks quite modern and well-supplied despite the whole post-apocalypse thing. We take a seat at the bar, and my friend flirts with some girl we meet there. I remember her face being very unstable and changing as I looked at it. <I wrote something about a napkin... and an office?> I leave my friend for a while when someone else I know walks into the club, and immediately approaches me. He quietly explains that he has some sort of magical crystal of great power.

Realizing the importance of the crystal, we quickly leave the club and decide to meet in my room to discuss this in private. However, on the way there, I suddenly find myself in a long, silent corridor with a wooden floor. I think I have the crystal now. Everything seems surreal and warped, and I am suddenly attacked by ghosts. Apparently the crystal is the key to stopping them. I manage to escape. 

I'm not sure what happens after that, but I find myself in the daylight, with the crystal. I'm leading a group of about 50 people to an old mine Apparently bringing the crystal there and then doing something will stop the ghosts once and for all. The whole area looks like my grandparents' home irl. Anyways, I think we are being attacked by the ghosts during our march -- some people are falling, injured, and we are slowing down. Realizing the danger, and seeing the mining shaft not too far in the distance, I leave the rest of the group in the hands of a wise old woman who seems to be their leader, and begin to sprint towards my goal. 

I reach the entrance to the mine, and that seems to stop the ghost attacks. I run back to help the rest of the people get to the mine. One person is just standing there, however, looking very strange. He is a sort of Native American, and I see his eyes go white and realize he has been possessed or something like that. I run to him, and do some kind of awesome double flying kick right into his chest. I then land on the sandy ground, sort of laughing at the whole situation. I stand up and think to myself "I should have yelled 'This Is Sparta!' before that." The possessed guy seems like he's about to die, but just before that he suddenly spits at me. I quickly react to dodge it by diving to the ground, but it still hits the upper part of my head. I realize it was a last ditch effort to infect or possess me by hitting one of my eyes with the spit, so I close my eyes as hard as I can and rub the spit off into the sand. I wake up in the middle of doing this.

----------


## Wildman

Ahhhh my poor neglected dream journal, I promise to update you soon!

----------


## Wildman

Ugh, poor dream recall. Here's something from this morning:

- I was playing a double tennis match with some people. One of them was my brother. Although it's happening on a tennis court, sometimes the court warps and becomes really small, and it feels like we're playing ping pong. I start losing more and more points and becoming very frustrated. Eventually I just snap, and smash my racket against the floor. The racket gets completely bent out of shape, and there was also some kind of book wrapped around it that got torn up. I feel really bad immediately after losing my cool, and everyone starts criticizing me for it, and talking about how I never really got better at tennis. Things got really emotional and I was just shocked at my losing composure like that, because I'm usually a pretty calm person. Eventually I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

A really strange, pretty long dream from last night. I thought it was interesting.

#1029:
*Date: November 27th, 2011
Length: 8 minutes
*

I'm playing in some kind of soccer tournament, with some old high school friends of mine. For a long time we're not doing too well, and I think we're done a goal. Then we decide to pick up the pace and start playing a lot better. Someone crosses a ball into the opposing box, and both one of my friends and I dive at it. We both sort of hit it, him with his foot and me with my head, and it bounces oddly into the goal. We do a very strange celebration where we sort of merge together and pretend to be one person, each of us acting out a "half" of the person. It doesn't make sense.

Anyways, I think we end up winning that game, and the next team appears. Apparently they are from some sort of Spanish-speaking country, something like El Salvador. They seem to have a ton of players, all either Asian or Hispanic looking. One of them looks particularly angry, and as both teams meet in the center of the field, he suddenly pulls out a large knife with the intent of taking us hostage. He and a few of his friends have us march off the field.

We end up in a classroom in my old elementary school. We are all put in one corner of the room, scared and wondering exactly what is going on. The guy with the knife talks with us for a while, although it's unclear what his intentions are. Even his friends seem to be worried and not sure what he's doing, and I think they argue with him for a while. One of my friends tries to butt into the conversation, and I tell him to shut up because I don't want him to get himself killed. 

Things start to calm down and get quiet after that, when suddenly the guy with the knife starts talking to me. He asks me if I want the knife, trying to prove some sort of weird point. Figuring that if he doesn't have the knife he can't keep us hostage, I agree, although I'm suspicious of the offer. He hands me the knife, and I grab it carefully and slowly back up towards my friends. The guy simply stays where he is and does nothing, and people slowly start to try to leave the room. No one stops them, and eventually all my friends start to leave. I walk slowly with the last few people, unsure what to do with the knife and what to do about the guy who originally took us hostage, who continues to just sit there. 

Eventually, I'm outside in the corridor. I figure that there has to be more to it than this, and that they won't just let us escape like this. Instead of heading straight for the exit, which I figure is what they expect, I pick a random, dark room nearby and quickly duck inside it before anyone can see me. Once I'm inside, the room is no longer dark and appears to be some sort of small computer lab. There is a girl inside, seated at a computer. She's someone I used to know in high school (although soon enough she morphs into someone else). 

Before I have time to collect my thoughts, some guy appears and grabs me. He is apparently an associate of knife-guy, and it seems that their plan was to capture everyone in the school individually for some nefarious purpose. He forces me to sit down at one of the computers, and starts showing me a bunch of videos, texts, and crossword puzzles I have to solve. They are all very strange and talk about drugs among other things, and I slowly start to feel disoriented. I figure this is some elaborate brainwashing system, and they plan to do this to everyone in order to raise a small army for some evil purpose. The girl seems to have already been brainwashed or was part of plot in the first place: she monitors me as I go through the computer tasks.

I decide I need to find a way to escape, or at least get help, and fast. I pretend to be going along with the computer tasks, and the guy leaves me alone for a while. I realize I still have my phone on me. For a moment, I consider just making a run for it and trying to call someone (either 911, or my mom and telling her to call the cops) in the time before I get caught, because I figure if I can just alert the police of what's going on the whole evil plot will be disrupted since they won't have time to do anything. For some reason though (my phone might have been out of battery?), I decide not to try that, and instead go for a full on escape. 

Still seated at the computer, I pretend to fall asleep. The girl monitoring me tells the guy that I've hit a "male chromosome spike" (whatever the hell that means), and the guy steps out of the room, while the girl looks away and does some stuff on her computer. I figure this is my chance, so I get up open a nearby door/window, and tear through some mosquito netting to get through it before the girl has a chance to react. I find myself outside, in what kinda looks like my grandparents' house. Over a large fence to my right is a sort of swimming pool, which leads to another fence beyond which is a neighbor's house and freedom. 

I decide to take this route first, but as I start climbing the fence, I'm immediately spotted by one of the bad guys. He quickly runs towards me, and he's already in a swimming outfit, as if to suggest "I'm a way better swimmer than you, don't even try to go escape that way." He says something along those lines, too. I decide to do it anyways, and make my way over the fence and into the pool. Once inside, I move very slowly, but I somehow manage to juke around in the pool several times and he can't catch up with me. For some reason, though, I realize this route won't work and climb back over the same fence I came from.

Still chased by the same guy, I sprint towards the house/school's main gate. As I get close, I realize I'm going to have to pull off something insane to escape, as the gate is closed and I'm about to get tackled by the guy behind me. Jumping into the air, I execute a totally awesome, absolutely unrealistic sort of double jump diving over one fence and sort of trampolining off the top of it to jump another, and land safely outside the gate. The guy behind me is stuck inside, and he yells something at me but I just continue sprinting away. 

As I run down a hill to the ocean nearby, I somehow in a flash of insight realize what is really going on in the school: the hostages are being turned into human bacon, which is then being sold as if it were regular bacon. I end up diving into the ocean, and swimming towards safety, imagining (and also sort of... feeling myself. I have no idea how to explain this) turning into bacon strips. As I imagine people turning into bacon strips, a sort of counter appears in my vision: 50,51,52...100...

----------


## Wildman

Got a backlog of dreams to post. I'll try to get it done soon.

----------


## Wildman

Here we are, a bunch of dreams from the past week or so.

- I was in a hockey game, playing for the San Jose Sharks in some sort of practice rink. I had this pretty funny play where I shot the puck at the goalkeeper like 10 times in a row, and it just kept bouncing back at me and I would shoot again only to have it saved. At the end of the play I passed it to a wide-open teammate who scored instantly, and I laughed at myself for not scoring after so many chances. I participated in a few other plays, one in which I think I scored, then went to some sort of break area near the rink. There was a bunch of food, and I ate this like frozen burrito thing. I think I might have had some slight hints of lucidity around this point.


- I apparently signed up for recreational football at my school, even though I've never played football in my life. It's night time, and pouring rain, and I head to a large grass field where the game is being played. I struggle a lot -- I remember a play where I was on defense, and this big guy on our team ran into me just as the play was starting. He had so much momentum that he, some other guy, and myself were all sent careening down the field, sliding for like 20 yards in the mud. He was mad at me for ruining the play, even though I felt like he was the one who made a mistake. I also recall screwing up a few other plays, and just being unable to hold my own overall.

- Some sort of weird nightmare involving seeing flashing dead faces on a screen. Sometimes they were terrifying, sometimes humorous, it didn't make a whole lot of sense.

- A dream where I was walking around in some hills with a shotgun. Someone saw me and accused me of a recent murder, since I was carrying a gun. I had to follow him to his home and try to explain to him that I had nothing to do with the killing.

- I was at a kind of party. An evil-looking version of my brother walked up to me, and he explained to me that most of my family and everyone here, him included, are actually vampires, and that he will soon have to turn me. I walk out of the party, and basically freak out. I can fly in the dream, and I do so for a while, but for some reason I know that there's nowhere I can go where I won't be found, because almost everyone is a vampire. This realization leaves me really terrified and uncertain of what to do. I woke up after a fairly short while, but it was the middle of the night so I went back to sleep trying not to end up in the same dream. I think I ended up having some sort of vampire-related dream, but not as scary.

- I was at the start of some kind of training program for a mysterious agency. I showed up to the first part of my training in some building. I walked down a corridor and to the right, into a library. I was supposed to be sign in there for my training, but I soon realized (at least partly) that I was draming, so I stopped doing that and started walking in the library. I saw a lot of people sleeping or just doing nothing, and eventually got to the back of the library. I realized I was really hungry, and I think I stole somebody's food. I then saw an open window nearby. Outside was the city, and it was pouring rain. I flew backwards out the window, and just lay down in mid air, enjoying the rain on me. After a while of that, I was still really hungry and wondering if eating in the dream would actually help, I walked into a nearby pizza shop. Their sign was of a chef doing a thumbs up, and it said something like "best pizza in the city." I dumped the contents of my wallet on the counter and said I figured that would pay for everything, and just started picking up all the pizza I could find. For some weird reason there wasn't that much pizza, but an entire section devoted to fish fillets. The only real pizza I could find was some cut-up pieces of plain cheese pizza. Anyways, I stuffed my face, and I don't recall much after that.

----------


## Wildman

#1030:
*Date: January 8th, 2011
Length: 6 minutes
*

I managed a WBTB this morning. After staying awake for about 40 minutes, I was really tired so I decided to go back to sleep and try WBTB. For a while before actually getting back in bed I focused on lucid dreaming, and doing reality checks. Once I did get back in bed, I fell asleep fairly fast, and suddenly became aware of opening my eyes, in what initially seemed like my room. As I got out of my bed (now in a dream), I quickly did a reality check (nose plug, I think), and realized I was dreaming. This soon became even more obvious as my room looked very different than it does in real life. 

I was in some kind of large house or cabin made of wood, and everything was peaceful and quiet. Out my window in the distance I could see some hills and a sort of lighthouse. It was a pretty cloudy day, with the sun just peeking out from between the clouds. Far away, near the hills, I could literally see frost and ice spreading rapidly, covering everything in white. I stepped out of my room and took a look at another nearby room. It seemed to be a sort of office or meeting room, and it had a very large window on one of the walls. This was exactly what I was looking for to get out of here. I ran at the window and tried to dive/fly out. The impact wasn't clean though, and at first I didn't completely shatter the window. For a while I was sort of "stuck" in it, the glass pulling at me (not really painful) as I tried to fly out. Finally I passed through and flew around. I don't recall much of what I did out there, I think I flew beside a train, and soon enough I had a false awakening.

I was in my bed again, feeling groggy like I do in the mornings. However I had the reflex to do breathing and pain RCs, and I was surprised to find that once again I was dreaming. This time, my room looked normal. I stepped out, and went downstairs and out the front door. There I encountered my brother walking a large dog -- he has a dog, but this one was a completely different breed. I continued out into the street, where I saw my uncle, and he also looked a bit different than in real life. I had some thoughts about how this dream was a random permutation of certain things in my life. 

Eventually I reached some sort of covered alleyway, and sitting on a concrete cylinder were two Indian-looking women. One of them seemed to be a princess or person of power, and the other her servant. I decided to try an experiment: I went up to them, and asked them something like "What should I do with my life?" Unfortunately from this point on I think my lucidity sort of faded, and the dream kind of seemed to take its own storyline. 

A blonde person took the place of the two Indian women. She told me to look at her as she was going to try to induce some sort of trance. She said something to me, and after feeling disoriented for a moment, I had a computer display in my vision, just floating in front of me like a hologram. It looked like Windows 95 or something. I realized I could control the mouse simply by looking at the screen and willing it to go wherever. I played around with this for a while, but the woman told me to focus because time was running out (I actually had an alarm set for quite soon IRL), and that I needed to mute the sound. As I tried to do this, I think I collapsed to the ground. 

Over me I could see the woman and some guy, apparently her assistant. He told her it was insane to "try to run install.exe" on me, but she seemed to know what she was doing. Apparently the program was supposed to scan my brain or something to figure out what I truly want in life. They suggested something about my left hand, (maybe using it to guide the virtual mouse pointer?) and that seemed to be helpful, but my recall of this part is fuzzy.

Shortly after that I had another false awakening. Once again I reality checked in my bed, and became slightly lucid for a few moments. Then the plot from the previous FA sort of took over again: I somehow ended up on an instant messaging thing with the guy from before, and for some reason I could only type nonsense (what I typed seemed to make sense, but it appeared as gibberish on the screen). He seemed to understand, and was just relieved to see that I wasn't dead or anything.

Finally I woke up IRL.Some fragments:

- I was watching the Colts play a football playoff game. Hah.

- I was at an airport, checking in for a flight. While I was waiting in line, some guy walked up behind me and tried to steal something from a bag I was carrying. He managed to get it out of the bag, but it was just some box of colored pencils, so he gave it back to me angrily. He then walked up to another nearby person and tried to steal from him, but we both grabbed him. Soon a cop arrived to arrest him, and I sprinted away, because for some reason I suspected the guy had a bomb on him he was about to detonate. After a few moments of running I realized there was no bomb.

- I had a dream that I had to bring some stuff to a police station. My reward was to get to press some big red button. They told me I didn't get to press some other, brown button, because I didn't bring them some extra stuff they asked for. I realized I had that stuff in the trunk of my car though, I so ran to it and brought it back.

- I was playing a basketball game in some kind of recreational league. At first it seemed I was playing for the Golden State Warriors, but over time the people on the teams seemed to be getting younger and younger, and at the end of the dream they mostly seemed to be high schoolers. I remember playing pretty good defense, getting a bunch of steals. On offense I had a couple of bad plays and giveaways. At one point I was inbounding the ball on our end, but everyone on my team had already run to the other side of the court, so I had no one to pass to. I accidentally gave the ball to the other team and they scored an open layup, leaving the score at 17-14. Near the end of the dream, the other team was making fun of some fat kid on our team, and we had to cheer him up so that he would keep playing. After that, things got pretty ugly between the two teams, with a lot of anger and fouls. I ended up calling them a bunch of dumb kids, or something like that.

----------


## Wildman

Whoops, a backlog of dreams from this month I forgot to post.

#1031:
*Date: January 16th (ish), 2011
Length: 4 minutes*
The dream began in an apartment, where I was meeting with a bunch of other people, apparently all old friends. We joked around a bit, but the undertone was more serious. After a few moments, all hell broke loose and we were out in the street, armed with rifles fighting off hordes of armed enemies. 

We slowly fought our way through the streets, the dream feeling a lot like a video game at times. Finally, a strange message appeared in my vision "Alpha1 down, Alpha1 down." We realized that a large number of armed enemies were soon going to show up down the street to our left, so we went to the right into a sort of open area. It looked kind of like a playground, but it was being used for drilling exercises by the people we were fighting. We pretended to be on their side and make our way through unnoticed, but we were caught, lined up, and shot. 

I "respawned" a few moments back, and went left instead of right. In my vision appeared the message "Wild1 down, Wild1 down," which I somehow interpreted to mean that an endless wave of enemies would attack me until I died. Instead of fighting, I decided to order everyone to run back to the apartment I started in. We got there safely, and started talking about stuff. Something about headphones.


#1032:
*Date: January 18th (ish), 2011
Length: 6 minutes
*
I'm in the game Deus Ex HR, as the main character. It's night time and I arrive at some building owned by a gang. I get inside, and go up some stairs past three guards. I plant a mini camera on the wall near the top of the stairs. Then I go through several rooms, which each have half-human half-doll/robot girls in them. It's weird, but I think I had sex with one of them... 

After that, I go out a window, onto a ledge. It 's rainy (and actually daytime although that's inconsistent), and I can see some mountains and forests in the distance. I go back inside, and sneak down to a lower floor, where there are several laboratories. I quietly move towards one of the labs, and eavesdrop on a conversation between some of the scientists in there. 

After a few moments, I receive a warning that I only have 2 minutes left to complete my mission. Someone (Pritchard?) contacts me, and tells me he has a new piece of technology for me to try. He says "For you Jensen, 'magnetoferric atrium!'" and suddenly I have this strange, black metallic cube in my hands. I can push at it and even just hold my hands around it to mold it to any shape I please -- it's sort of like a slinky in how it can stretch. I take one side of the cube in each hand, and stretch it out. Suddenly it seems like it's on fire, and I feel a bit of pain and strong heat as the cube turns bright red. I realize I can basically use this as a weapon, but unfortunately I don't remember much of the dream after that.

My notes for this dream also read "Remember fighting in bunker after being captured," but unfortunately this doesn't trigger any memories.



#1033:
*Date: January 20th (ish), 2011
Length: 8 minutes
*

A very strange dream. I was with my family (my mom, and a few others, maybe my brothers, but I'm not sure exactly) in a dark, foreboding place. It seemed like a sort of dungeon at first, and for some reason we descended further into it. There were various obstacles, pits, and other challenges, but we finally arrived in a huge room. It was covered in water, but there was a large, circular rotating platform in the center, which we stood on. 

All around the platform were smaller places one could jump to; some had chests on them, or led to passageways. There was also a massive chandelier, and giant paintings all around. The whole atmosphere was tense and it was clear this was an evil place, some gateway to hell or something like that. 

I ended up jumping to another platform, and going through a passage, which led me into a strange, outdoor area covered in grass. There was a strong mist all around. After walking around a while, I found myself in a small town in what was apparently post-apocalyptic Earth -- it was as though I had just gone through a portal to the future or something. 

In a beat-up house I found a shop, owned by a young girl. I talked to her for a while, but suddenly there was a "time shift" of some sort, and a band of soldiers with guns arrived into the town (my notes say "imperial troops" but my memory here is fuzzy). Deciding not to attract any attention, I quickly left, but realized that the girl knew something important and that I should come back later.  

I did eventually come back, and made my way to the town bar. I talked to the first person I saw there, but he had nothing interesting to say. I then found a guy who looked like a war veteran, and he had some answers about what was going on (but I don't remember what they were). From here on I don't really remember anything about the dream. My quick notes can only leave us guessing: "World transforms, who is he? Scared, evil. Pay his drink, leave."


Fragments: 

- I was in a sort of library, and some Asian guy came up to me and asked me about majoring in computer science. He wanted help picking classes and books to read. I suggested he read ETWOLD  :smiley:  (sadly, I didn't think to RC!)

- Playing a basketball game with Chris Paul.

- I was in a sort of hotel breakfast place, with my family. There was a black guy sitting at a table with a bunch of seats, and he seemed nice so we ended up sitting with him and talking for a while. Suddenly he took offense to what one of my brothers said, thinking it was a racist comment. He got really angry, and we tried to talk him down, but he refused to listen to us. He said that he had connections and we would pay. After a few moments, a group of guys in suits arrived, apparently hitmen. One of them began yelling at my dad and warning him to never do this again, while another held me in a chokehold and slowly carved the word "Orleans" into my neck with a knife. The wound seemed really superficial though, and it was actually nearly painless, though I pretended to be in intense pain so that he wouldn't cut deeper. 

- Some vague memories of having a lucid dream where I flew above a city (maybe right after this previous dream).

- A dream where I was in a kind of desert canyon carrying around a small ball and one of those prism cubes from Portal 2. I was bringing them to some sort of ancient ruin.

- A dream where I met two people I used to know from high school, and they were really pissed off at me for avoiding them.

----------


## Wildman

I'm... Not... Dead!

----------


## Wildman

#1034:
*Date: Aug 1, 2013
Length: 3 minutes
*
I've somehow been invited to participate in an draft combine for a college basketball team or maybe the NBA, even though I'm no good at basketball and never played it competitively at any level. I'm fully aware of this in the dream, but for some reason it doesn't seem entirely ridiculous that I'm here.

The first thing I'm asked to do is some lateral movements/sidesteps along a line. There is a short old lady watching me and demonstrating what I'm supposed to do (she looked somewhat like that character from The Incredibles). She seems impressed with whatever I'm doing. I'm also asked to do a strange thing where I grab each foot with one of my hands and try to walk as fast as I can.

After that I'm talking with someone who asks me about my experience. There is some confusion as I try to explain that I have basically no experience, whereas he thinks I played in some college league, and I try to clear things up. By the end of the conversation I'm still not sure if he gets that I have never played competitively. Anyways, I move on to some shooting demonstration. I walk up to random places on the court, and take some jumpshots. Somehow, I make almost all of them, regardless of range. I think to myself that this wouldn't happen 99% of the time. I don't recall much after that, except that people seemed pretty impressed and I was confident of making the team.

#1035:
*Date: Aug 3, 2013
Length: 3 minutes
*

I think the dream begins with me in a plane, which crashes. Myself and a person (my mom?) make it out, but apparently we are on a different planet. We are quickly discovered by the human-like inhabitants, who seem to have a society similar to ours. There is some kind of discussion about us not being allowed to have knowledge of this planet, and so we are sentenced to have our brains/memories wiped, which is basically equivalent to death. 

We are escorted through a sort of mall, on our way to another building where the procedure will take place. Only one person is with us, and he seems sympathetic. As we walk through the mall and reach the exit doors, I try to reason with him and get him to help us. As we step outside, it feels like we are about to reach the point of no return, so I quickly ask him if I can have one last conversation with him in private. We walk back into the mall, and I concoct some strange kind of moral argument, asking him whether abortion exists on this planet and comparing that to our situation. 

As this is going on, people are slowly clearing out of the mall, exiting at the other end of the mall, which leads to the "normal" part of the city, as opposed to the area we are going to. The floor actually starts to move slowly, like a treadmill, pushing people towards the normal exit, and progressively gets faster. I finally manage to convince my escort to let us go. I think he gives me some advice, then disappears. As I try to figure out what to do, I see some official-looking men in hats (see the movie The Adjustment Bureau) heading towards me, to make sure I don't try to escape my sentence. I don't remember much after that, except running away.

----------


## Wildman

On light levels in (lucid) dreams:

I haven't seriously focused on dreaming or lucid dreaming in a long time. Real life matters have taken up all my time, but I recently had a lucid dream and have been telling myself I need to get back into lucid dreaming, so maybe this is a start. It was very interesting, that night I had a little trouble falling asleep, and I told myself I might as well use that time productively: I did a sort of MILD, repeating to myself that I would have a lucid dream that night or something similar. I felt particularly confident that night, for some reason. 

Now, in the past it seems I have often had an issue in my lucid dreams where things start fading to black, or everything is very dark and I try unsuccessfully to make the scene brighter. It's happened so predictably that it almost seemed (and maybe still seems) like a "lucid dream sign" so to speak, leading me to question whether I was ever "really" lucid, or rather "dreaming about being lucid," which is a problem I have never really solved. 

Anyways, I was recently watching Waking Life, and one of the characters mentions that you can't change light levels in a dream. Now, I'm not sure where this piece of information originated, and to what extent it is true, but I have seen it mentioned several times. It surely is not a hard fact, while I have struggled with changing light levels quite often, there have been a few times where I was at least partly successful. But what the movie made me imagine/decide, was to just not bother with light levels the next time I lucid dream, and focus on other things. Now that idea stuck with me in this most recent dream.

In the dream, I was in my apartment late at night, I think just getting out of bed, and I knew I was dreaming right away. I stepped outside, and told myself that I should confirm that I was dreaming so I wouldn't do anything stupid. I realized that the outside of my door was not as it should be (it was lockable on this side, which doesn't make sense), and that was enough confirmation for me. 

As I stepped down into the street, everything was getting darker and darker, as is typical when my lucid dreams are ending. Rather than try to stop it directly, though, I chose to focus on my surroundings instead. I concentrated on my sense of touch, the sensation of my feet hitting the ground as I walked, and I reached out in front of me trying to feel anything I could. Some bushes seemed to materialize in front of me, and I could feel my fingers touching the leaves. I pulled some off and smelled them; they smelled and felt like mint leaves. The more I focused on the environment of the dream, the more the darkness receded, and eventually I could see the town around me. It looked very different from what it does in real life, and I crossed a sort of cobblestone bridge over a creek. I unfortunately don't remember much after that (there was some more that I wrote down, but I don't actually have my notes at the moment and can't recall), but I really enjoyed the experience.

I'm still not sure what to make of all this, but it's definitely fascinating it its own way.

----------


## Wildman

#1035:
*Date: March 2nd, 2014
Length: 4 minutes*

A strange sort of nightmare. I was at my grandparent's place, on the bottom floor. All the rooms seemed to be dirty and in disrepair. At some point, I noticed something very strange: on one of the walls there was a sort of fist-sized, yellow slime. It was moving around, and appeared to be alive. As I watched it, it started to disappear into the wall, phasing through it somehow. 

After that, I ended up in some other house, apparently back home (I think we took a plane, though I have little recollection of it). It was supposed to be my parent's house, but didn't look much like it. I walked around for a while, until I got to some sort of dark storage room. In a corner of the room, I spotted a strange-looking yellow puddle. As I took a closer look, I realized the same slime from before was forming, and disappearing into the wall. I realized that we had somehow brought the slime back with us.

Still having no idea what the slime was, I called my dad and asked him to take a look. I'm not quite sure what happened, but we ended up calling the police and other authorities. Apparently this slime was a massive threat, and so the FBI showed up, and a huge blockade was set up in front of the house. Several biohazard control experts were brought in, and I accompanied them as they went to look for the slime. However, it was already gone. 

We went into the kitchen to plan our next move, when we suddenly saw the slime appear through the wall, and all hell broke loose. Someone said that we were too late, we didn't stop the slime in time. I vaguely recall the slime morphing into various shapes, one like a large demon, and attacking everyone, killing some. Realizing this situation was out of control, I backed away towards the front door. I opened it and tried to get out, but just as I was running out, I felt the slime grabbing me from behind, dragging me back in. I woke up.

----------


## Wildman

#1035:
*Date: May 4th, 2014
Length: 3 minutes
*

I was on some sort of large campus, I think it was some kind of laboratory, but it looked mostly like a university. I don't remember much from the start of the dream, except walking around outside. All of a sudden, there was a sort of explosion and shaking, and the entire campus went on alert immediately. I had some kind of vision of a facility deep underground below us, where something went terribly wrong, and needed to be fixed or everyone would be in great danger.

I think warning lights started flashing all around, and a loud speaker broadcasted a message to everyone: "ALL PHANTOMS REPORT TO <something referencing the underground place>." I'm not sure what a "Phantom" meant, except that I was one of them, and it had to do with having psychic abilities of some sort. I sprang into action, knowing my help was needed. Large crowds of people were running around me, trying to find safety. I waded through them, all the while yelling "Any Phantoms around?" Standing alone in the crowd, I spotted a girl with dark purple hair. I suspected she was a Phantom, and she quickly responded to my call and joined me. As we walked around, I yelled something like "We need a Deployer!" Apparently a Deployer was some other kind of person, and both Phantoms and Deployers were needed to fix the problem in the underground facility.

We then started heading towards the underground place. On our way there, we met another Phantom (call her A., she looked like someone from a TV show I watch), who I apparently knew. We convinced her to team up with us, and she explained that if we hadn't turned up she would have run away from the campus to make sure she saved her own life. I ended up kissing her at some point, after a video-game-like dialogue choice. Soon after, some suspicious-looking guy who had been following us started talking to us. I think I knew him as well, but something looked "off" about him, as if he had been possessed or something. That quickly proved true, as he suddenly tried to attack me, and his face turned into something monstrous. I remember fighting him off and him becoming normal again, but having some sort of vision/prediction that he would attack us again in the future.

----------


## Wildman

#1036:
*Date: June 14th, 2016
Length: 5 minutes*

I was with two old high school friends, at night in some kind of zombie apocalypse. We were running, amongst a panicked crowd of people, to some kind of secure facility. While people behind us were getting caught by zombies, the three of us managed to make it to the entrance door, and open it with a badge. However, just as we got inside, we realized one of my friends vanished. With the door now closed, we hesitated for a moment, trying to look out and see where he was. But he was nowhere to be seen, and so we sadly had to assume he was gone.

We proceeded through another secure door, and the place morphed into some kind of castle, which I apparently had been living in. Within a few moments, we became aware of armed security troops trying to break in. They were out to arrest us, for some reason. Before they could get past the secure door and see us, we hid in a closet. I revealed that there was a secret tunnel beneath us, and pulled open a sort of hatch to get into it. With time running out, I went first and told my friend to close the hatch behind us, as quietly as possible. As I entered the tunnel, I looked behind me and saw my friend closing the hatch, right as someone entered the closet. They noticed the last little motion of the hatch, and we knew we had been found. 

We quickly crawled through the tunnel, which led us to some kind of inter-planetary airport. After quickly running through some empty halls, we reached a sort of lobby/marketplace area where lots of humans and aliens were hanging around. At this point we were no longer concerned about the people chasing us, as we knew we could blend in here (and they had not actually seen our faces). At this point my recollection of what happened is pretty fuzzy. I think we went to various places in the airport, and ended up in a sort of conference room, trying to figure out our next move (which planet to go to, how to pay for it, etc.).

----------

